# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Rapidshare: Μειώσεις ορίων και αλλαγές όρων χρήσης της υπηρεσίας

## psyxakias

Πριν από λίγες ώρες, αναρτήθηκε μία ολοσέλιδη ανακοίνωση από την Rapidshare.com που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει αναλυτικά τους λόγους, για τους οποίους θα πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές στους όρους χρήσης της υπηρεσίας, μεταξύ άλλων λόγω του υψηλού κόστους λειτουργίας. Μάλιστα η ανακοίνωση ξεκινάει αναφέροντας ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αυξηθούν οι τιμές των συνδρομών, πράγμα που όμως δεν θα γίνει.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση οι βασικές αλλαγές που θα ισχύσουν, για όσους δημιουργήσουν ή ανανεώσουν τον λογαριασμό τους, είναι:

Μειώνεται κατά ~73% το όριο των 10 GB/ημέρα σε 80 GB/μήνα(?) Μειώνεται κατά 80% το συνολικό "συσσωρευμένο" download-traffic από 50 GB σε 10 GBΤα "ανώνυμα" αρχεία που γίνονται upload χωρίς collector ή premium account, θα μπορούν πλέον να κατέβουν μόνο έως 10 φορές

Παράλληλα, έγινε αλλαγή στους όρους χρήσης όπου πλέον αναφέρεται κατά λέξη το εξής:

Τα μέλη των premium accounts μπορούν να κατεβάσουν περισσότερα δεδομένα από τους χρήστες της δωρεάν υπηρεσία. Αυτή την περίοδο, *ένα premium account επιτρέπεται να κατεβάσει 2.66 Gigabyte* (2.660.000.000 Byte) *ανά ημέρα*.

*Πηγή:*
Ανακοινώσεις rapidshare
Όροι χρήσης rapidshare

----------


## psyxakias

Κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, εννοεί ότι πλέον όσοι κάνουν νέο rapidshare ή ανανεώσουν, θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν έως 2.47 GB/ημέρα (αφού τόσα είναι τα 2.660.000.000 bytes που διευκρινίζεται στην παρένθεση). Από εκεί και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό για το "συσσωρευμένο" download-traffic ;;;

Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:



> "In the future, the download volumes included in a Premium Account is going to be reduced from 10 Gigabyte a day to 80 Gigabyte a month, at continuous exact daily pro rata billing. The sum of accumulated download-traffic is going to be reduced from 50 Gigabyte to 10 Gigabyte."

----------


## Dark Dominion

Σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω μια συνδρομή αλλά με αυτά που βλέπω δεν θα το κάνω ούτε κατά διάνοια.

----------


## chemboy

:Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## djuan1988

Κακή είδηση καθώς έτσι ούτε ένα παιχνίδι δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις...

----------


## schumi19gr

The changes only apply to new Premium Account and extension.  Running Accounts are not affected. Σε μένα ήδη άλλαξαν τα όρια. Αρα ισχύει και για τους τρέχοντες λογαριασμούς. Μάυρα χάλια.

----------


## Linus

Άσχημη είδηση για  μερικούς που είχαν κάνει το κατέβασμα επάγγελμα  :Wink:

----------


## crypter

απλα θα υπαρξειει μια μεγαλη στροφη προς αλλα uploading sites και τελειωνει εκει το ζητημα για τους περισσοτερους.
κριμα ομως  :Thumb down:

----------


## arial

Εμενα δειχνει πως μπορω ακομα να κατεβαζω μεχρι 10 Gb την ημερα

----------


## body125z

ρε παιδια μπορειτε να το κανετε πιο λιανα?
Παω στο  accountt μου και βλεπω  	Traffic left:	10 000 MB
και  	TrafficShare left:	60.00 GB..
Τι σημαινουν αυτα τα νουμερα? :Thinking:    Μια ζωη με μπερδευαν

Με λιγα λογια με το νεο τροπο σου δινει 80Γιγα το μηνα τα οποια εσυ μπορεις να τα κατεβασεις σε 1 μερα  ή σε 30?

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Αδιανόητο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μας τιμωρούν έτσι!

----------


## Georgevtr

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## utp

Tελικα δεν δινω φραγκο!Θα συνεχισω ακαθεκτος σαν free user.Με λιγη υπομονη παραπανω.....

----------


## gcf

Έδωσαν σε όλους 50GB trafficshare. Αν ξεπεράσεις το όριό που σου δίνει το premium account, σου δίνει GB από το trafficshare. Αν σου τελειώσουν και από εκεί μπορείς να αγοράσεις επιπλέον ή για να έχεις καβάντζα.
Αν λήξει το Premium account και δεν ανανεωθεί σε 14 μέρες, το trafficshare μηδενίζεται.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Υπάρχουν κι άλλα uploading sites  :Wink:

----------


## utp

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλα uploading sites


Μου λες μερικα γιατι ολο αυτο ακουω αλλα κανενα δεν εχω βρει...

----------


## joeyGR

κακα μαντατα, 10 Νοεμβριου τελειωνει η συνδρομη μου και ελεγα να συνεχισω, δεν το βλεπω ομως  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μου λες μερικα γιατι ολο αυτο ακουω αλλα κανενα δεν εχω βρει...


*Βεβαίως...*  :Whistle: 

Ελπίζω να είναι αρκετά

----------


## pelopas1

οταν μου  ληξουν οι λογαριασμοι, και δεν παρατηρηθουν ορια κατεβασματος ...μετα παμε για αλλα κολπα  :Wink: 

ωραιος ο potato  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Άντε γεια λοιπόν. Νοέμβρη τελειώνει η συνδρομή μου... δεν θα ξανανανεωθεί.  :Thumb down:

----------


## utp

> *Βεβαίως...* 
> 
> Ελπίζω να είναι αρκετά


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mighty Mouse

> Άντε γεια λοιπόν. Νοέμβρη τελειώνει η συνδρομή μου... δεν θα ξανανανεωθεί.


Ρε, αυτο τους χρειαζεται. Να χασουν τα λεφτα τους! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
Και κλαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααμα η κυρία ρε παδάκι μου!!!! :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

http://mihd.net/  :Wink: 
Το χρησιμοποιώ για upload ανίερων πραγμάτων  :Thumbs up: 

Κοίτα ρε, κλαίει η πλάση σήμερα... Οι μεν γιατί έφυγε ο Ρουσόπουλος, οι δεν γιατί "έφυγε" το Rapidshare....  :What..?:

----------


## kasadi

ρε παιδιά τί είναι το trafficshare?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Κοίτα ρε, κλαίει η πλάση σήμερα... Οι μεν γιατί έφυγε ο Ρουσόπουλος, οι δεν γιατί "έφυγε" το Rapidshare....


Dirtia πολλά σήμερα.... Όλο κακά μαντάτα μπρε παιδιμ  :Crying:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## arial

Νεοτερα απο rapidshare ....




> 50 Gigabytes for Free
> 
> To give every premium user the chance to try out the new side of traffic share right away, we have granted everyone 50 gigabytes extra. Go and see yourself how easy it is to expand your download limit with TrafficShare. You can check out your account status by logging into your premium zone.

----------


## nosf1234

Ναι αλλα στα αντι- rapidshare sites βρισκεις πληθωρα Links οπως me to rs?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι αλλα στα αντι- rapidshare sites βρισκεις πληθωρα Links οπως me to rs?


Σίγουρα δεν θα βρεις τόσα links όσα υπάρχουν για το rapidshare αλλά αν συνεχίσουν έτσι δεν το βλέπω να ισχύει για πολύ ακόμα αυτό...  :Wink:

----------


## ksipsi

Να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, υπαρχει κανεις που να μην του αλλαξαν το "Traffic left" ;

Διοτι η ανακοινωση λεει "The changes only apply to new Premium Account and extension.  Running Accounts are not affected." αλλα εμενα αλλαξε κανονικοτατα το οριο παρολο που ειμαι στο Rapidshare εδω και εναμιση χρονο. Ενω μεχρι χτες ειχα 35 GB σημερα εχω μονο 10 GB. Αλλα λενε αλλα κανουνε ;

----------


## joeyGR

υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες.. :Wink: 


*Spoiler:*




			www.netload.in
www.filefactory.com
www.megaupload.com

----------


## Jazzer

Καβαλήσανε για τα καλά το καλάμι ! Είμαι από αυτούς που κατεβάζουν με το ζόρι 10, άντε 15 GB το μήνα, αλλά δε μου αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές. Λήγει η ετήσια (πρώτη και τελευταία...) συνδρομή μου τον Φεβρουάριο και δεν θα ανανεωθεί, τέλος !  :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

Σύμφωνα με νέα ανακοίνωση (όπως σωστά είπε η arial), χαρίζουν 50 GB trafficshare για να χρυσώσουν το χάπι για την 80% ημερήσια/μηνιαία μείωση. Τα οποία βέβαια 50 GB χαρίζονται για 1 φορά, και όχι κάθε μήνα.

Το trafficshare, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά.. δίνει GB transfer τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με τους εξής δύο τρόπους:
*α)* να ανεβάσεις κάτι και να μπορούν να το κατεβάσουν άλλοι με καλή ταχύτητα και χωρίς καθυστέρηση, χωρίς καν να έχουν premium _(παράδειγμα: ανεβάζεις 1 GB και αν το κατεβάσουν 10, σου αφαιρεί 10 GB trafficshare)_
*β)* να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για επιπλέον κατέβασμα, όταν υπερβεί κάποιος το όριο των 2.66 GιB (2.47 GB) ανά ημέρα.

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για την 2η περίπτωση, είναι αν κατεβάσει κάποιος 10 GB σε 1 ημέρα, του τρώει 2.47 GB από το κανονικό όριο και 7.53 GB από το trafficshare. Με 6 τέτοιες ημέρες (45 δια 7.53), τελειώνουν τα 50 GB (υπολογίζω 45, αφού έχει όρο να έχεις πάντα στο λογαριασμό σου minimum 5 GB trafficshare) που δόθηκαν και μπορεί ο συνδρομητής να αγοράσει επιπλέον με €10 για 100 GB.

*Γιατί τα έχουν κάνει τόσο πολύπλοκα; Γιατί δε λένε απλά και ωραία, ότι είναι €30/6μηνο για 2.5 GB ανά ημέρα και €10/φορά για κάθε επιπλέον 100 GB;* Για να μπλέξουν τους συνδρομητές ή απλά είναι ανοργάνωτοι;  :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

:ROFL: 

Πάει και αυτό.

Κρίμα για εσάς που περιφρονούσατε τον παλιό καλό "linuxάδικο" τρόπο και τώρα δεν έχετε ratios.

Muahahhahaha  :Razz: 

(Πάνω που έλεγα να πάρω και εγώ ένα rapishare account - αν και χρησιμοποιώ κατά 99% torrents, μερικές φορές υπάρχουν πράγματα που βρίσκω μόνο σε rs)

----------


## kalicatzaros

Όντως.. I Love My Ratio  :Smile:

----------


## gpan

Aπ' το κακό στο χειρότερο. Για να μην ξαναπληρώσει ποτέ ξανά κανείς από μας premium accounts, να δούμε τι θα κάνει το rapidshare μετά.. :Thumb down:  :Evil:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Muahahhahaha


quoted for truth

Και να πληρώνεις, και να παρανομείς, ποτέ δεν έβγαζε νόημα  :Whistle:

----------


## 21century

Το κόστος συντήρησης των σέρβερ ειναι τεράστιο και σε ότι αφορά το μποτιλιάρισμα στο δίκτυο θα βλέπουμε και άλλες υπηρεσίες να λαμβάνουν μέτρα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα...

----------


## crypter

απλα θα μεταναστευσουν πολλοι uploaders σε αλλα παρομοια sites, μικρο το κακο. Torrents ftw  :Very Happy:

----------


## nnn

Καλά δεν αποκλείεται σε μερικές μέρες να το πάρουν πίσω, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά.
Από την άλλη κλαίμε που θα δώσουμε λίγα € παραπάνω για να κατεβάζουμε τα "δωρεάν"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  τεράστια προγράμματα που κατεβάζουμε όλοι από εκεί και μη μου πει κάποιος πως απλά ανταλλάσει αρχεία με τους φίλους του.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Θα πρότεινα πάντως να μην ξεφεύγουμε και αρχίσουμε συζήτηση για το που βρίσκει ο καθένας ευκολότερα και καλύτερα "ύποπτο" υλικό. Στην ουσία σχολιάζουμε την μείωση ορίων μίας υπηρεσίας με hosting αρχείων κάθε είδους, όχι ενός πειρατικού site  :Wink: 



........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Όντως και άλλη φορά είχαν κάνει κάτι αλλαγές και τελικά τις πήραν πίσω, έψαχνα να βρω το σχετικό thread πριν.

----------


## stefpatra

> Κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, εννοεί ότι πλέον όσοι κάνουν νέο rapidshare ή ανανεώσουν, θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν έως 2.47 GB/ημέρα (αφού τόσα είναι τα 2.660.000.000 bytes που διευκρινίζεται στην παρένθεση). Από εκεί και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό για το "συσσωρευμένο" download-traffic ;;;
> 
> Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:


Έλεος πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα πρεμιουμ λογαριασμό,έρε γκαντεμιά με τους γιωτάδες  :Sad:  :RTFM:  :Closed topic:

----------


## blugosi

> Να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, υπαρχει κανεις που να μην του αλλαξαν το "Traffic left" ;
> 
> Διοτι η ανακοινωση λεει "The changes only apply to new Premium Account and extension.  Running Accounts are not affected." αλλα εμενα αλλαξε κανονικοτατα το οριο παρολο που ειμαι στο Rapidshare εδω και εναμιση χρονο. Ενω μεχρι χτες ειχα 35 GB σημερα εχω μονο 10 GB. Αλλα λενε αλλα κανουνε ;


Και γώ το ίδιο έχω ,10GB, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το είχανε πάει στα 10 πριν από κανά δύο μήνες, ή δε θυμάμαι καλά;

----------


## Tiven

> με τους γιωτάδες




Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## blugosi

> Μου λες μερικα γιατι ολο αυτο ακουω αλλα κανενα δεν εχω βρει...


Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να συντονιστούμε όλοι μαζί στα ίδια σάιτ, γιατί αλλιώς ο καθένας θα ανεβάζει όπου νάναι και μετά που θα διαλέξουμε να γίνουμε premium?  :Thinking: 

Προφανώς δε θα πληρώνουμε και το megaupload, και το filefactory κοκ... :Thumb down:

----------


## karavagos

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ λίγο τάξη! Να στρώσει και λίγο η κατάσταση  :Razz:

----------


## and64

Ωραία! :Rant:  :Thumb down:  Ελπίζω μόνο να φάνε ενα γερό κράξιμο και αύριο μεθαύριο να ξαναδώσουν κανένα σοβαρό limit γιατι δεν βλέπω κανέναν να ανανεώνει τον λογαριασμό του μετά από τα σημερινά! Όπως έκαναν και το καλοκαίρι που κάθε  2 μέρες άλλαζε και το όριο...

----------


## gtl

Eντελώς ασόβαροι. Τον ένα μήνα έχουν όριο τα 5GBs την μέρα, τον επόμενο το διπλασιάζουν στα 10, την ενδιάμεση βδομάδα γυρίζουν πίσω στα 5, μετά 10, και τώρα το υποτετραπλασίασαν (!!) στα 2,5.

Υπάρχουν και καλύτερες παραλίες, που δεν παίζουν τζόκερ με τα downloads. Αντίο rapidshare.

----------


## chemboy

Η Forthnet τους έβαλε να το κάνουν ! Είναι μια έξυπνη κίνηση για να μην αναβαθμίσουν με το εξωτερικό τώρα που μπούκωσαν τα πάντα και σέρνεται ο Δίας.  :Razz:  Δεν έχουν και λεφτά να δώσουν για αναβάθμιση του bw γιατί τα δώσαν όλα για αγώνες.  :ROFL:

----------


## ant

και εγω την ιδια πιστη εχω αν κ το account μου το ανανεωα τον Σεπτεμβρη αρα μεχρι του χρονου τον Σεπτεμβρη θα εχουν βαλει μυαλο κ δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα.... :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ως τώρα το traffic share ήταν 10GB/ημέρα;;;

----------


## pelopas1

> Έλεος πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα πρεμιουμ λογαριασμό,έρε γκαντεμιά με τους γιωτάδες


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :One thumb up:  :Respekt:

----------


## WAntilles

Τυχάρπαστοι ασυνεπείς τσαρλατάνοι.

----------


## psyxakias

> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ως τώρα το traffic share ήταν 10GB/ημέρα;;;


Νομίζω είχαν χαρίσει 10GB στην έναρξη λειτουργίας (ή αργότερα), οπότε για αυτό πολλοί βλέπουν 60GB (10+50) πλέον στο account τους. Το trafficshare είναι βασισμένο σε ογκοχρέωση χωρίς χρονικό όριο, αρκεί να έχεις ενεργό premium account και να μην έχει λήξει για πάνω από 14 ημέρες. Πληροφορίες: http://rapidshare.com/faq5.html





> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ λίγο τάξη! Να στρώσει και λίγο η κατάσταση





> Η Forthnet τους έβαλε να το κάνουν ! Είναι μια έξυπνη κίνηση για να μην αναβαθμίσουν με το εξωτερικό τώρα που μπούκωσαν τα πάντα και σέρνεται ο Δίας.  Δεν έχουν και λεφτά να δώσουν για αναβάθμιση του bw γιατί τα δώσαν όλα για αγώνες.


 Και όσοι από εμάς δεν έχουν rapidshare;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pan34

torrents rules!Παντωs με τοσουs πελατεs που θα χασουν-γιατι θα χασουν προβλεπω γρηγορη μεταστροφη

----------


## alerasta

> quoted for truth
> 
> Και να πληρώνεις, και να παρανομείς, ποτέ δεν έβγαζε νόημα


Μήπως ζούμε σε διαφορετικούς πλανήτες;  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Λογικά ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ και ΔΕ με πιάνουν τα νέα μέτρα αφού έκανα λογαριασμό πριν κανα μήνα για 6 μήνες...
Και γω απορώ γιατι είναι ΤΟΣΟ περίπλοκοι... Ας πούνε 3GB τη μέρα και είναι τοσα λέφτα... Οποιος θέλει παραπάνω ας πληρώσει...
Τελικά κι εγώ ΧΛΩΜΟ να ανανεώσω το εξάμηνο... πήρα ενα 2 ημερών και κατεβάζα... μου άρεσε η τερμα ταχύτητα που κατέβαζε η γραμμή μου και το έκανα εξάμηνο... αλλά τώρα αν είναι ΜΟΝΟ 3 GB τη μέρα εμένα δε μου κάνει γιατί κατεβάζω συνήθως ΜΕΓΑΛΑ αρχεία άνω των 5GB ... αν είναι να κάνω 2 μέρες για 5GB ε τότε καλύτερα σε torrents να βοηθάω και άλλους με το seeding...
ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!

----------


## manosdoc

*Εφορβίσθην* με το συμπάθειο.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Σύμφωνα με νέα ανακοίνωση (όπως σωστά είπε η arial), χαρίζουν 50 GB trafficshare για να χρυσώσουν το χάπι για την 80% ημερήσια/μηνιαία μείωση. Τα οποία βέβαια 50 GB χαρίζονται για 1 φορά, και όχι κάθε μήνα.
> 
> Το trafficshare, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά.. δίνει GB transfer τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με τους εξής δύο τρόπους:
> *α)* να ανεβάσεις κάτι και να μπορούν να το κατεβάσουν άλλοι με καλή ταχύτητα και χωρίς καθυστέρηση, χωρίς καν να έχουν premium _(παράδειγμα: ανεβάζεις 1 GB και αν το κατεβάσουν 10, σου αφαιρεί 10 GB trafficshare)_
> *β)* να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για επιπλέον κατέβασμα, όταν υπερβεί κάποιος το όριο των 2.66 GιB (2.47 GB) ανά ημέρα.
> 
> Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για την 2η περίπτωση, είναι αν κατεβάσει κάποιος 10 GB σε 1 ημέρα, του τρώει 2.47 GB από το κανονικό όριο και 7.53 GB από το trafficshare. Με 6 τέτοιες ημέρες (45 δια 7.53), τελειώνουν τα 50 GB (υπολογίζω 45, αφού έχει όρο να έχεις πάντα στο λογαριασμό σου minimum 5 GB trafficshare) που δόθηκαν και μπορεί ο συνδρομητής να αγοράσει επιπλέον με €10 για 100 GB.
> 
> 
> ...


Ε τοτε να ανεβασω ενα 1 gb αρχειο και το κατεβασουν 10 μελη
Προσφερεται κανεις?

----------


## and64

> Λογικά ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ και ΔΕ με πιάνουν τα νέα μέτρα αφού έκανα λογαριασμό πριν κανα μήνα για 6 μήνες...
> Και γω απορώ γιατι είναι ΤΟΣΟ περίπλοκοι... Ας πούνε 3GB τη μέρα και είναι τοσα λέφτα... Οποιος θέλει παραπάνω ας πληρώσει...
> Τελικά κι εγώ ΧΛΩΜΟ να ανανεώσω το εξάμηνο... πήρα ενα 2 ημερών και κατεβάζα... μου άρεσε η τερμα ταχύτητα που κατέβαζε η γραμμή μου και το έκανα εξάμηνο... αλλά τώρα αν είναι ΜΟΝΟ 3 GB τη μέρα εμένα δε μου κάνει γιατί κατεβάζω συνήθως ΜΕΓΑΛΑ αρχεία άνω των 5GB ... αν είναι να κάνω 2 μέρες για 5GB ε τότε καλύτερα σε torrents να βοηθάω και άλλους με το seeding...
> ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!


Μπα, όλους τους πιάνει, αυτό το οτι δεν επηρεάζονται οι υπάρχοντες λογαριασμοί είναι μπαρούφα! Εμένα 10gb δέιχνει τώρα... :Evil:

----------


## chemboy

> Μπα, όλους τους πιάνει, αυτό το οτι δεν επηρεάζονται οι υπάρχοντες λογαριασμοί είναι μπαρούφα! Εμένα 10gb δέιχνει τώρα...


Και εμένα το ίδιο που είμαι με premium account σχεδόν 2 χρόνια :Thumb down: . Με τέτοια που κάνουν μπορεί να το κόψω.

----------


## sdikr

Εμένα  γιατί δεν μου κάνει κανένα  κλικ  το όλο συμβάν;
μήπως  γιατί απλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια  δεν κατεβάζω;

Λένε αρκετοί υπάρχουν και αλλόι,  το ίδιο λέγανε  τότε  που εκανε  την πρώτη εμφάνιση  το RS,     
Λεφτά θέλουν να βγάλουν,  

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνουν μερικοί πως   το   "παρανομο"     δεν θα υπάρχει  στο internet

----------


## chemboy

> Εμένα  γιατί δεν μου κάνει κανένα  κλικ  το όλο συμβάν;
> μήπως  γιατί απλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια  δεν κατεβάζω;
> 
> Λένε αρκετοί υπάρχουν και αλλόι,  το ίδιο λέγανε  τότε  που εκανε  την πρώτη εμφάνιση  το RS,     
> Λεφτά θέλουν να βγάλουν,  
> 
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνουν μερικοί πως   το   "παρανομο"     δεν θα υπάρχει  στο internet


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως προς τα εκεί οδεύουν τα πράγματα, αν καταφέρουν βέβαια να νικήσουν την Λερναία Ύδρα που λέγεται πειρατία. Η τελυταία κίνηση του RS θεωρώ ότι έχει σχέση με μια απόφαση δικαστηρίου στην Γερμανία που τους επέβαλε να είναι ποιο αυστηροί στους ελέγχους που κάνουν στο τι ανεβαίνει στους servers τους και αν είναι πράνομο. Βάλανε υπαλλήλους και εντατικοποιήσαν τον έλεγχο και με αυτόματα συστήματα. Τώρα πια παρατηρούνται links να γίνονται dead μόνο 1 ώρα μετά που σηκώνονται.Ίσως εκεί να αναφέρονται όταν λένε λόγω "αυξημένου κόστους λειτουργίας".

----------


## chaos38

For all existing Premium Accounts the old conditions are in place (10 Gigabyte download per day), however, you can already make use and profit of the new TrafficShare model.



The changes only apply to new Premium Account and extension. Running Accounts are not affected.

Συγνωμη βρε παιδια μηπως για οσους ειμαστε παλιοι  χρηστες ισχυει οτι παλια?
Εγω παντως βλεπω αυτο

Login:	  	Expiration date:	Wed, 31. Dec 2008  	              Traffic left:	      10 000 MB
RapidPoints:	14000 	Server time:	23.10.2008 21:07:16 	Used storage:	0 MB
RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	60.00 GB 	Files:	0

το traffic left 10gb μηπως ειναι ημερησιο οριο?

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι, ωστόσο αυτό που καταργήσανε για τους παλιούς είναι πως τα όρια των τελευταίων 5 ημερών λειτουργούσαν αθροιστικά.

Δηλαδή αν σήμερα δεν κατέβαζες τίποτα αύριο θα μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις 20GB. Αυτό το όριο μπορούσε να φτάσει μέχρι 50GB (αν για 4 ημέρες δεν κατέβαζες τίποτα την 5η θα είχες 50GB).

Αν λοιπόν έβλεπες το λογαριασμό σου χθες θα έβλεπες πιθανόν ένα όριο πάνω από 40GB αν δεν το είχες χρησιμοποιήσει πολύ.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παμε για αλλες πολιτειες .............. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## blugosi

> Παμε για αλλες πολιτειες ..............


ΟΚ, αλλά ποιές;
Το θέμα είναι ότι το RS ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένο που όλοι αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν για upload και download φυσικά.
Αν σκορπίσουμε ο καθένας στο ένα και άλλο ανταγωνιστικό του RS σάιτ, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παιδιά ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα παίξει και τις επόμενες μέρες.... Προσωπικά εγώ ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα premium account στο RS γιατί ότι κι αν χρειάζομαι μπορώ να τα βρω κι αλλού. Τώρα για ανταλλαγές αρχείων μέσω φίλων ίσως έπαιζε καμια φορά. Torrents FTW λοιπόν κι από εμένα.

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

Εμενα δεν μου το βγαζετε απο το μυαλο οτι ολο αυτο ειναι αποροια Ελληνικου μυαλου.

Μου θυμιζει τους Ελληνικους providers που κανουν τα αδυνατα δυνατα να "πιασουν" πελατες και μετα βαζουν traffic shaping γιατι τους "μπουκωνει η συνδεση με το εξωτερικο. :Razz:

----------


## Πύρρος

> ΟΚ, αλλά ποιές;


Η δύναμη του RS στη "διαπραγμάτευση" της τιμής αυτή είναι. Βέβαια αυτό είναι και το ρίσκο (καθώς αν χάσει σοβαρό κόσμο λόγω της τιμής, θα μειωθεί και η αξία του για όσους μείνουνε).

Τους βλέπω να κάνουνε μερικές υποχωρήσεις αφού μετρήσουνε αντιδράσεις  :Razz: .

----------


## 8anos

> Files that are stored completely anonymous can now only be downloaded 10 times. Thereafter an error message will appear.However, *the file can be moved into a Collector’s- or Premium Account afterwards so that downloading is possible again.*


Αυτο πως γινεται; γνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## Άρης13

Εγω παλι χαιρομαι που το κανει αυτο η rapidshare μπας και καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες. Και οι καλυτερες πορτοκαλιες τα δικτυα p2p

........Auto merged post: Άρης13 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτο πως γινεται; γνωρίζει κάποιος;


αν μπεις στα αρχεια σου κατω απο καθε λινκ το γραφει

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα δίκτυα p2p δεν είναι πάντα πανάκεια. Εγώ αγόρασα συνδρομή στο rapid πρόσφατα, όταν δύο αρχεία που ήθελα σε p2p απλά δεν πήγαιναν. Είναι σπάνιο, το ξέρω, αλλά αν σου κάτσει...  :Razz:

----------


## chaos38

> Ναι, ωστόσο αυτό που καταργήσανε για τους παλιούς είναι πως τα όρια των τελευταίων 5 ημερών λειτουργούσαν αθροιστικά.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν σήμερα δεν κατέβαζες τίποτα αύριο θα μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις 20GB. Αυτό το όριο μπορούσε να φτάσει μέχρι 50GB (αν για 4 ημέρες δεν κατέβαζες τίποτα την 5η θα είχες 50GB).
> 
> Αν λοιπόν έβλεπες το λογαριασμό σου χθες θα έβλεπες πιθανόν ένα όριο πάνω από 40GB αν δεν το είχες χρησιμοποιήσει πολύ.


Παρολα αυτα νομιζετε οτι 10gb την ημερα ειναι λιγα ?
Πριν απο περιπου 1 χρονο ηταν αν θυμαμε καλα ηταν 5gb την ημερα 25gb στις 5 μερες

----------


## prodromosfan

torrents torrents και ξανα torrents
παλαιοτερα βεβαια ειχα ψηφισει rapid εναντι τορρεντ σε ενα αντιστοιχο ποσταλλα πλεον οταν εισαι γραμμενος σε private tracker και βρισκεις οτι θες τοτε ολα οκ

----------


## kasi

Traffic left:	9 650 MB
TrafficShare left:	60.00 GB
Expiration date:	Tue, 13. Jan 2009

έγω κάνω use αυτο


*Spoiler:*




			Hotlinking allowed for all allowed file extensions, including videos and music files!
δλδ Links στηλ  .mp3 !! clik και download....

1GB of personal storage space.

A 50mb maximum file size limit

5GB of monthly bandwidth

----------


## and64

> Παρολα αυτα νομιζετε οτι 10gb την ημερα ειναι λιγα ?
> Πριν απο περιπου 1 χρονο ηταν αν θυμαμε καλα ηταν 5gb την ημερα 25gb στις 5 μερες


Είναι όταν θες να κατεβάσεις πχ μια ταινία hd 1080 που στην καλύτερη θα είναι 8-9 gb... :Wink:

----------


## chaos38

Για μενα που κατεβαζω dvd rip 700mb ειναι οκ

----------


## psyxakias

> Παρολα αυτα νομιζετε οτι 10gb την ημερα ειναι λιγα ?
> Πριν απο περιπου 1 χρονο ηταν αν θυμαμε καλα ηταν 5gb την ημερα 25gb στις 5 μερες


Το νέο όριο είναι *2 GB τη μέρα*, όχι 10  :Wink:

----------


## tallsman

Για την ακριβεια 2,66

----------


## baskon

Τα 10 γιγα ανα ημερα ηταν καλα αλλά σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν εφταναν.
Οσο για τα 2.5 γιγα να τα εχουν να τα χαιρονται .Aν κατεβαζεις με 1-1.5 Mb/s τα 2.5 γιγα τελιωνουν σε λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα..
Ευτυχως υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες...

----------


## psyxakias

Για την ακρίβεια *2.47 GB*, διότι το 2.66 που αναφέρουν είναι προφανώς GiB αφού το διευκρίνιζουν σε bytes στην παρένθεση  :Wink: 




> Premium Account members can download more data than users of the free service. Currently, a Premium Account allows the download of 2.66 Gigabyte (2.660.000.000 Byte) per day.


2.660.000.000 Bytes => ~2,47 GB (με προς τα κάτω στρογγυλοποίηση)

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Για την ακρίβεια *2.47 GB*, διότι το 2.66 που αναφέρουν είναι προφανώς GiB αφού το διευκρίνιζουν σε bytes στην παρένθεση 
> 
> 2.660.000.000 Bytes => ~2,47 GB (με προς τα κάτω στρογγυλοποίηση)


Αρα αξιζει να δωσω αλλα 10 € για να εχω 100 GB Traffic Volume?

----------


## Tiven

> Αρα αξιζει να δωσω αλλα 10 € για να εχω 100 GB Traffic Volume?


Αν είσαι κορόιδο και παίζεις τα αισχρά παιχνίδια του RapidShare, ναι.

----------


## hel

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το RS δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό στα ίσα. Και εμείς δεν κάνουμε τίποτα γι αυτό.
Εγώ πάντως δεν δέχομαι να πληρώνω το RS γιατί δεν μου δίνει περισσότερα πράγματα από έναν καλό private tracker.

----------


## psyxakias

> Αρα αξιζει να δωσω αλλα 10 € για να εχω 100 GB Traffic Volume?


Αν σκας πχ άλλα €10/μήνα (πέρα από τα €30/6μηνο), θα έχεις άλλα 100 GB/μήνα (ώστε να αυξάνεις το όριο μέσο όρο στα 5-6 GB τη μέρα αντί για 2,47). Το αν αξίζει θα το κρίνεις εσύ.  :Wink:

----------


## minos197

Μωρέ πήραν μήπως μαθήματα προσφορών από την Wind?? :P

----------


## guzel

> Μωρέ πήραν μήπως μαθήματα προσφορών από την Wind?? :P


αστοχο,

εμενα παντως δεν υσχιει ακομη το 2.6 γιγα τη ημερα.. ειμαι ακομα με το παλιο.μακαρι να μεινει ετσι

Expiration date: Fri, 21. Nov 2008 Traffic left: 7 677 MB

----------


## hiro

ουτε αυτοι δεν ξερουν τι κανουν μου φαινεται, απ τη μια λενε για accumulated traffic μεχρι 10Gb 
(αυτο δηλαδη που αν δεν τα κατεβαζες σημερα τοτε μπορουσες να τα χρησιμοποιησεις την επομενη μερα) 
κι απο την αλλη σου λενε οτι μπορεις να κατεβασεις μεχρι 2,47Gb τη μερα. τα δυο αυτα πραγματα ερχονται σε αντιθεση.. :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

> εμενα παντως δεν υσχιει ακομη το 2.6 γιγα τη ημερα.. ειμαι ακομα με το παλιο.μακαρι να μεινει ετσι
> 
> Expiration date: Fri, 21. Nov 2008 Traffic left: 7 677 MB


Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωσή τους, *πρέπει* να μείνει έτσι μέχρι της 21 Νοεμβρίου που θα ανανεώσεις. Σε όσους το κάνουν νωρίτερα, μπορούν να παραπονεθούν.

Αφού το λένε ξεκάθαρα: "The changes only *apply to new* Premium Account *and extension*.  *Running Accounts are not affected*." - Μόλις κάνεις την ανανεώση (τον Νοέμβριο ή νωρίτερα, θα μειωθεί λογικά).

Συνεχίζω να μην έχω καταλήξει σε συμπέρασμα αν είναι 80 GB/μήνα ή 2.66 GB/ημέρα, διότι έχει διαφορά να περιμένεις την επόμενη μέρα αν χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω transfer. Λογικά ανά ημέρα, για να χρησιμοποιείται και το traffic του trafficshare.

ΥΣ: Πολύ ασχολούμαι ενώ δεν έχω πλέον account ε;  :ROFL:

----------


## karlesg

> αστοχο,
> 
> εμενα παντως δεν υσχιει ακομη το 2.6 γιγα τη ημερα.. ειμαι ακομα με το παλιο.μακαρι να μεινει ετσι
> 
> Expiration date: Fri, 21. Nov 2008 Traffic left: 7 677 MB



Οταν καποια στιγμη σου τελειωσουν τα 7,6 που εχεις τωρα, τοτε θα καταλαβεις το καινουριο 2,4... (μαλλον αυτο θα ισχυσει για τις ανανεωσεις)

και παλι οχι αμεσα αφου αρχικα με το που το ξεπερνας θα αρχισει να τραβαει απο τa 60 gb trafficshare και μετα απο λιγο καιρο αφου τελειωσουν και αυτα θα ξεκινησουν τα errors....

γιαυτο εδωσαν 50 gb trafficshare ετσι... για να μη φανει αμεσα η αλλαγη στους χρηστες...  :Evil:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αρα αξιζει να δωσω αλλα 10 € για να εχω 100 GB Traffic Volume?


Αν κρίνεις από τις τιμές του amazon S3, το bw κάπου τόσο κοστίζει. 

http://aws.amazon.com/s3/#pricing

----------


## contime

> Εμένα  γιατί δεν μου κάνει κανένα  κλικ  το όλο συμβάν;
> μήπως  γιατί απλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια  δεν κατεβάζω;
> 
> Λένε αρκετοί υπάρχουν και αλλόι,  το ίδιο λέγανε  τότε  που εκανε  την πρώτη εμφάνιση  το RS,     
> Λεφτά θέλουν να βγάλουν,  
> 
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνουν μερικοί πως   το   "παρανομο"     δεν θα υπάρχει  στο internet


To παρανομο υπηρχε, υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ, οπως και στην πραγματικη ζωη.

----------


## ironfist

> Καλά δεν αποκλείεται σε μερικές μέρες να το πάρουν πίσω, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά.
> Από την άλλη κλαίμε που θα δώσουμε λίγα € παραπάνω για να κατεβάζουμε τα "δωρεάν"  τεράστια προγράμματα που κατεβάζουμε όλοι από εκεί και μη μου πει κάποιος πως απλά ανταλλάσει αρχεία με τους φίλους του.


Παρόν !! :Very Happy: 
 Εγώ έστελνα αρχεία δικά μου,home made videos κλπ σε φίλους-συγγενείς. Αυτοί τι άλλο έκαναν δεν ξέρω.... 
*Spoiler:*




			(μια χαρά ξέρω  :Laughing: ....προχθές ανανέωσε ένα φιλαράκι την συνδομή του γιατί δεν είχε προλάβει να κατεβάσει ούτε την μισή Minos EMI  :Very Happy: ....Θα τον πάρω τηλ. αύριο να γελάσουμε, θα τα παρουσιάσω και πιο δραματικά τα πράγματα,καθώς από αγγλικά yes no και hello,εγκεφαλικό θα πάθει... :Biggrin:

----------


## karlesg

Δηλαδη συγνωμη αλλα κοροιδευομαστε ολοι τωρα μεταξυ μας?

Το ραπιντ γιατι εφτασε εδω που εφτασε? Λογω των w@rez...

Αν οι w@rez ειχαν επιλεξει megaupload τοτε αυτο θα ειχε γιγαντωθει...

@nnn 
 Και εφοσον οι w@rez προσφερουν αφιλοκερδως δεν ειναι ανοησια καποιος να προσπαθει να βγαλει τοσα πολλα χρηματα απο αυτους? σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει λογικη...

και γιαυτο οι τορεντακηδες κοροιδευουν εμας... γιατι πληρωνουμε το τσαμπα... αλλα οχι να μου ζηταει καποιος να πληρωνω τοσα πολλα για κατι δωρεαν... τα τορεν δε με βολευουν γιαυτο και επελεξα να πληρωσω καποια χρηματα για να εχω αμεση διαθεσιμοτητα των αρχειων... αλλα δε θα μπουμε στη λογικη να χρυσοπληρωσουμε και να πλουτισουμε καποιυς που εκμεταλλευονται στην ουσια τη δωρεαν προσφορα καποιων αλλων....

----------


## tallsman

> Δηλαδη συγνωμη αλλα κοροιδευομαστε ολοι τωρα μεταξυ μας?
> 
> Το ραπιντ γιατι εφτασε εδω που εφτασε? Λογω των w@rez...
> 
> Αν οι w@rez ειχαν επιλεξει megaupload τοτε αυτο θα ειχε γιγαντωθει...
> 
> @nnn  Και εφοσον οι w@rez προσφερουν αφιλοκερδως ειναι ανοησια καποιος να προσπαθει να βγαλει τοσα πολλα χρηματα απο αυτους... σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει λογικη...
> 
> και γιαυτο οι τορεντακηδες κοροιδευουν εμας... γιατι πληρωνουμε το τσαμπα... αλλα οχι να μου ζηταει καποιος να πληρωνω τοσα πολλα για κατι δωρεαν... τα τορεν δε με βολευουν γιαυτο και επελεξα να πληρωσω καποια χρηματα για να εχω αμεση διαθεσιμοτητα των αρχειων... αλλα δε θα μπουμε στη λογικη να χρυσοπληρωσουμε και να πλουτισουμε καποιυς που εκμεταλλευονται στην ουσια τη δωρεαν προσφορα καποιων....


Παντως στα ξενα w@rez υπαρχει ποικιλια servers Ολα τα καινουργια τα βρισκεις και αλλου εκτος απο ραπιντ

----------


## body125z

παιδια οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω,δεν παιζει να ισχυει το οριο 2,47GB  ανα ημερα.. αθροιστικα θα πηγαινει ως 80 το μηνα .. αλλιως ουτε 3 ταινιες δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις...
ΕΛΕΟΣ

Επισης καλα τα  torrent  αλλα αλλιως ειναι να εχεις αμεσα το αρχειο που θες και αλλιως να περιμενεις ποτε ο Τασος,ο μιχαλης ή η κυρα Κατινα θα ανοιξει το ρημαδι το  pc  για να κανει  seed..

----------


## psyxakias

> παιδια οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω,δεν παιζει να ισχυει το οριο 2,47GB  ανα ημερα.. αθροιστικα θα πηγαινει ως 80 το μηνα .. αλλιως ουτε 3 ταινιες δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις..ΕΛΕΟΣ


Η ανακοίνωση λέει "80 Gigabyte a month, at continuous exact daily pro rata billing". Οι όροι λένε 2.66 ανά ημέρα (GiB). Εσύ τι συμπεραίνεις;

Αυτό το "continuous exact daily pro rata billing" δε το πιάνω επ' ακριβώς. Προπληρωμένη καθημερινή χρέωση πιστεύω σημαίνει, άρα μιλάει για καθημερινό όριο και όχι μηνιαίο, ή κάνω λάθος; Παίζουν άσχημα με τις λέξεις κατά τη γνώμη μου  :Wink:

----------


## body125z

> Η ανακοίνωση λέει "80 Gigabyte a month, at continuous exact daily pro rata billing". Οι όροι λένε 2.66 ανά ημέρα (GiB). Εσύ τι συμπεραίνεις;
> 
> Αυτό το "continuous exact daily pro rata billing" δε το πιάνω επ' ακριβώς. Προπληρωμένη καθημερινή χρέωση πιστεύω σημαίνει, άρα μιλάει για καθημερινό όριο και όχι μηνιαίο, ή κάνω λάθος; Παίζουν άσχημα με τις λέξεις κατά τη γνώμη μου


εδω οντως μιλανε ambiguous  σα τους πολιτικους μας...
Παντως αν ειναι οντως 2,66 ξεφτυλα...


Off Topic


		Και σκεφτομουν να παρω  laptop 18,4  ιντσες να βλεπω ταινιες 1080p :Razz:

----------


## Linus

> παιδια οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω,δεν παιζει να ισχυει το οριο 2,47GB  ανα ημερα.. αθροιστικα θα πηγαινει ως 80 το μηνα .. αλλιως ουτε 3 ταινιες δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις...
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> 
> Επισης καλα τα  torrent  αλλα αλλιως ειναι να εχεις αμεσα το αρχειο που θες και αλλιως να περιμενεις ποτε ο Τασος,ο μιχαλης ή η κυρα Κατινα θα ανοιξει το ρημαδι το  pc  για να κανει  seed..


Δεν έχω παράπονα από το seed της κυρα Κατίνας προσωπικά, αρκεί να ξέρεις   :Smile: 

Άντε να ξεμπουκώσουμε λίγο, πολύ άχρηστο πράγμα κατέβαινε όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα...

----------


## karlesg

> παιδια οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω,δεν παιζει να ισχυει το οριο 2,47GB  ανα ημερα.. αθροιστικα θα πηγαινει ως 80 το μηνα .. αλλιως ουτε 3 ταινιες δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις...
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> 
> Επισης καλα τα  torrent  αλλα αλλιως ειναι να εχεις αμεσα το αρχειο που θες και αλλιως να περιμενεις ποτε ο Τασος,ο μιχαλης ή η κυρα Κατινα θα ανοιξει το ρημαδι το  pc  για να κανει  seed..



Μα αυτο θα ισχυει φιλε μου δυστυχως, ειναι ξεκαθαρο απο τις ανακοινωσεις τους... ο σκοπος τους ειναι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν λιγο πιο πολυ να πληρωνουν παραπανω αγοραζοντας συνειχα trafficshare... αυτο θελουν να κανουν...
οσο για τα τορεντ θα συμφωνησω... ειναι δυσκολη διαδικασια ειδικα σε αρχεια που δεν εχουν ζητηση η δεν ειναι πολυ καινουρια..

@Linus
Ναι αλλα αν θελησω να "δοκιμασω" ενα  παιχνιδι, πρεπει να αφησω τον υπολογιστη μου ανοικτο ενα μηνα για να συνερθει το ratio... εμενα προσωπικα δεν με βολευει αυτη η διαδικασια ουτε με τους private trackers...
Κι αν θελησω κατι παλιο τι γινεται?




> Παντως στα ξενα w@rez υπαρχει ποικιλια servers Ολα τα καινουργια τα βρισκεις και αλλου εκτος απο ραπιντ


Ναι βρισκεις αλλα πιστευω το 80-90% κινειται γυρω απο ραπιντ... και αποκλειστικα σε ραπιντ πανω απο το 50%...αυτο πανε να εκμεταλλευτουνε τωρα, οτι εχουν γινει κατεστημενο... 

για να δουμε σε ποιον θα του περασει τελικα....

----------


## body125z

> Δεν έχω παράπονα από το seed της κυρα Κατίνας προσωπικά, αρκεί να ξέρεις  
> 
> Άντε να ξεμπουκώσουμε λίγο, πολύ άχρηστο πράγμα κατέβαινε όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα...


θα ειχα ομως εγω προβλημα γιατι αν ειναι γυρνωντας απο τη δουλεια και να θλω να δω το τελευταιο επεισοδιο της ταδε σειρας να εχω ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη μου μια μερα αστο... :Closed topic: 
Τα  direct links  εχουν το καλο της αμεσοτητας .. θες κατι το κατεβαζεις αμεσως .. δεν περιμενω 1 μηνα για να κατεβει μια δισκογραφια 25gb οπως εκανε ενα φιλαρακι μου :Wink:

----------


## and64

> θα ειχα ομως εγω προβλημα γιατι αν ειναι γυρνωντας απο τη δουλεια και να θλω να δω το τελευταιο επεισοδιο της ταδε σειρας να εχω ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη μου μια μερα αστο...
> Τα  direct links  εχουν το καλο της αμεσοτητας .. θες κατι το κατεβαζεις αμεσως .. δεν περιμενω 1 μηνα για να κατεβει μια δισκογραφια 25gb οπως εκανε ενα φιλαρακι μου


Aκριβώς! Τα torrent δεν είναι πανάκεια αλλά ούτε και το rapid βέβαια! Αν δεν πέσει συμμόρφωση μας βλέπω για αλλού και σύντομα μάλιστα...

----------


## Aelius

την προτελευταία φορά που επικοινώνησα με το rapishare  τους είχα πει αν μπορούν να αυξήσουν το όριο για να κατεβάζω ποιο πολλά αρχεία μετά από 2 μήνες αυτό πραγματοποιήθηκε και  όλα μια χαρά 
Τώρα το μείωσαν όμως δραματικά το όριο και τσίμπησαν και την τιμή λίγο (πολύ). 
Γι' αυτό το λόγο με βλέπω πάλι να στέλνω e-mail όταν θα τελειώσει η συνδρομή μου και να τους λέω ότι τελειώνει και η συνεργασία μας με τους νέους όρους χρήσης,  ε άμα στείλουμε όλοι ένα e-mail τέτοιο και βλέπουν ότι φεύγουν οι χρήστες και δεν ανανεώνουν τον λογαριασμό τους  κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## dantouan

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:

----------


## beyonder

> Δηλαδη συγνωμη αλλα κοροιδευομαστε ολοι τωρα μεταξυ μας?
> 
> και γιαυτο οι τορεντακηδες κοροιδευουν εμας... γιατι πληρωνουμε το τσαμπα...


Δεν πληρωνουμε το τσαμπα απλα.
Πληρωνουμε το full speed και το οτι κατεβαζουμε σφαιρα, χωρις να μας νοιαζει το ratio που για να κρατηθει στο 1:1 με τα γελοια upload που εχουμε πρεπει ο υπολογιστης να λιωνει ανοιχτος 24/7

Αλλα μ' αυτα τα καραγκιοζιλικια που κανει to RS αν με δει να ανανεωνω το Δεκεμβριο, να μου γραψει και μενα.

----------


## karlesg

> Δεν πληρωνουμε το τσαμπα απλα.
> Πληρωνουμε το full speed και το οτι κατεβαζουμε σφαιρα, χωρις να μας νοιαζει το ratio που για να κρατηθει στο 1:1 με τα γελοια upload που εχουμε πρεπει ο υπολογιστης να λιωνει ανοιχτος 24/7
> 
> Αλλα μ' αυτα τα καραγκιοζιλικια που κανει to RS αν με δει να ανανεωνω το Δεκεμβριο, να μου γραψει και μενα.



ναι φιλε συμφωνω μαζι σου γιαυτο και οπως γραφω δεν με βολευουν τα τορεντ ουτε σε private trackers... δεν τη μπορω αυτη τη διαδικασια του ratio που ενα φιλαρακι εχει λιωσει στο σινταρισμα τσοντες (σταθερη αξια δε χανει ποτε :Razz: ) για να ανεβαζει συνεχεια ratio...

προτιμω να δινω καποια χρηματα και να εχω τα κεφαλι μου ησυχο...

καποια χρηματα ομως οχι να μου πιανουν τον κ@λο στεγνα... να πρεπει να περιμενω 3 μερες για το far cry 2... αλλιως αν το θελω σημερα να πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσω για trafficshare...

προτιμω να βαλουν οριο 1MB/sec download κιας χανω το μισο bandwidth μου, απο 2.6 GB/ημερα 


Και μην ξεχναμε αυτο που εμπορευονται οι τυποι ειναι στην ουσια η αμεση διαθεσιμοτητα ενος "δωρεαν" προιντος... Εμεις τους καναμε κονιορδους που το χρησιμοποιουμε ολοι και γιναμε ολοι premium... Εμεις μπορουμε να τους βαλουμε παλι στη θεση τους.

Αλλα υπαρχουν και οι νομοι της αγορας που αργα η γρηγορα θα παρουν μπρος...

Για αρχη ενα spam attack στον client του ραπιντ με παραπονα και μπινελικια ειναι καλη ιδεα...

----------


## knc

> Μπα, όλους τους πιάνει, αυτό το οτι δεν επηρεάζονται οι υπάρχοντες λογαριασμοί είναι μπαρούφα! Εμένα 10gb δέιχνει τώρα...





+1

 :Evil:  :Dwarf:  :Gun:  :Rifle: 



Έστειλα e-mail στο RS και απαίτησα να έχουν για τον κωδικό μου τους όρους που είχανε την ημέρα τις πληρωμής, διαφορετικά θα κάνω καταγγελία στην American Express για απάτη και θα ζητήσω από την τράπεζα/American Express  την επίστροφή του ποσού που με χρεώσανε .

----------


## psyxakias

Ύστερα από εξήγηση που διάβασα ενός χρήστη άλλου site, πιστεύω ότι μάλλον κατάλαβε καλύτερα (τουλάχιστον από εμένα) την ανακοίνωση και έχει μία λογική.

Δηλαδή ότι το νέο όριο είναι 2.66 GB/ημέρα (πριν ήταν 10 GB/μέρα). Αν δε τα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιες ημέρες (πάνω από 4 προφανώς), σου κρατάει έως 10 GB (πριν ήταν 50 GB) να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις όλα μαζί, ειδάλλως χάνονται. Και από εκεί και πέρα εξαντλεί transfer από το trafficshare (που χάρισαν και 50 GB για να το μάθουν οι χρήστες) και μπορούν να αγοράζουν οι συνδρομητές με ογκοχρέωση επιπλέον 100 GB με €10.

Το εξηγούν και στο site τους τελικά: 


> A premiumaccount enables you to download 2.66 Gigabyte per day, that’s 2.660.000.000 byte. The volume not used is automatically transferred to the following day, up to a maximum of 10 gigabyte. If the complete download capacity is used up during one day, the premium-user is able to save another 2.66 gigabyte the following day.




Off Topic


		Το googlισα για να βρω πιθανές εξηγήσεις και είμαστε το πιο active thread στο θέμα  :Clap:

----------


## DiM

Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ποσο νόμιμα στέκει το RS να αλλάζει τα rules οποτε θελήσει και να μην το κυνηγήσει κανεις. 

Διαβάστε τον τελευταίο 1 χρόνο πόσες φορες έχει αλλάξει τα rules. 

Δηλαδή πες ότι χάνει πελάτες αύριο ξαναλλάζει τους κανόνες ενα 2 μηνο με το παλιό κλασικό 5-10gb/day ξανατρέχουμε τα σκάμε και μετά ερχεται και σου λέει όπα νεα κουλουρια ζωο πάμε πάλι 2.66gb την ημερα.

Μα sorry πχ πλήρωσα για 1 χρόνο την προσφορα που είχες για 5-10gb/day πως εσύ τώρα το αλλάζεις?

----------


## karlesg

@psyxakias
Ναι αυτο εχω καταλαβει φιλε μεχρι τωρα... και μαλλον ετσι ειναι...

και για να το κανω πιο σαφες...


*Ισχυε* 10gb/ημερα - 50gb το μεγιστο διαθεσιμο αν για 5 μερες δεν εχεις κατεβασει τιποτα... και για 6 μερες να μην κατεβαζες παλι 50 gb θα ειχες

*για τους καινουριους χρηστες* 2.6GB/ημερα 10 Gb μεγιστο διαθεσιμο
Αν θελουν παραπανω πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησουν trafficshare

*Τωρα για τους παλιους ισχυει* 10gb/ημερα αλλα το μεγιστο διαθεσιμο ειναι παλι 10 gb... αν μια μερα σου περισεψουν 2 gb, την επομενη δε θα εχεις 12 αλλα 10 παλι...


Αυτο εγω βγαζω απο το σταυρολεξο της ανακοινωσης

----------


## psyxakias

*DiM*, θα ήταν σχετικά καλυμμένο νομικά εάν κατά την εγγραφή, συμφωνούσες σε ένα τυπικά agreement που έχουν οι περισσότερες online εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσίων που μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρουν ότι "this agreement may change at any time without any previous notification" bla bla bla, όμως στην περίπτωση του rapidshare, δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Βέβαια ακόμα και οι εταιρείες που είναι καλυμμένες, δε συνηθίζουν να το εκμεταλλεύονται έτσι διότι απλούστατα θα αυτό-δυσφημιστούν. Στη περίπτωση του RS, οι όροι του "μπάζουν" τρελά.

*karklesg*, στους παλιούς δεν είμαι σίγουρος για μετά extend. Η 2η παράγραφος λέει ότι θα ισχύσουν τα νέα όρια σε νέα accounts ή extensions, ενώ η 3η λέει ότι θα παραμείνει το 10GB/ημέρα στα παλιά premium (μήπως παλιά εννοείς πριν γίνουν extend με επιπλέον χρόνο;  :Wink: ). Πραγματικό σταυρόλεξο η ανακοίνωση όπως είπες.


Γενικότερα, νιώθω ότι παρά-ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (κολλημένος ψυχάκιας ντε) και πολύ απλά, δεν το αξίζει. Αρχικά με ενδιέφερε επειδή έτυχε να έχω account για κάποιο διάστημα που έχει λήξει και τελευταία σκεφτόμουν να το ανανεώσω, μετά μου προκάλεσε περιέργεια η όλη κατάσταση με τις αλλαγές και κόλλησα. Η χρήση που εμένα με ενδιέφερε θα ήταν αρκετά light και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα έφτανα τα 2.66 GiB/ημέρα ή τα συσσωρευμένα 10 GB. Όμως προβληματίστηκα έντονα με τις τόσο απότομες αλλαγές: 80% μείωση χρήσης της υπηρεσίας με 0% μείωση τιμής, ώστε να το ξανασκεφτώ. Δεν είναι τα €30 του 6μήνου, αλλά το γαμ*το στην όλη ιστορία.

Φαντάζεστε ξαφνικά να κατεβάσουν τις "έως 24 Mbps" ADSL οι ISPs σε "έως 4.8 Mbps" με ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές; ΣΦΑΓΗ θα γίνει. Διαδήλωση στο σύνταγμα με μαύρες σημαίες και με πλακάτ έξω από την ΕΕΤΤ να τους κλείσει  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## karlesg

> *karklesg*, στους παλιούς δεν είμαι σίγουρος για μετά extend, πραγματικό σταυρόλεξο η ανακοίνωση όπως είπες.



Αν κανεις extend πηγαινεις στην κατηγορια των "νεων", ετσι εχω καταλαβει εγω...

Για τους παλιους αυτο θα ισχυει μεχρι να ερθει το χρονικο σημειο που ληγει και πρεπει να κανουν extend...

Παντως τα κι εγω δεν κανω βαρια χρηση αλλα τα 2.6 την ημερα δεν ειναι αρκετα με τιποτα...

αν διαβασεις καποια ποστ μου πιο πανω θα καταλαβεις το λογο...  εγω δεν κρυβομαι αφου ας μην ειμαστε υποκριτες η πλειοψηφια για τη συγκεκριμενη χρηση το θελει

1000 φορες να βαλουν οριο 80 GB το μηνα συνολικα, αλλα μια μερα να μπορεις να κατεβασεις 10 gb αν το θελησεις...

Τεσπα πολυ ασχοληθηκα κι εγω τωρα ληγει η δικια μου δεν ανανεωνω προς το παρον και περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει...

Αλλα πιστευω μαζικα mail διαμαρτυριας θα τους προξενησουν μια ανησυχια και ισως το ξανασκεφτουν  :No no: 


Σωστο το παραδειγμα σου με τους ISPs ....

Τι θα καναμε? Δε θα φευγαμε με τα μπουνια λακητοι? 

Ε κατι τετοιο θα πρεπει να γινει και τωρα... αν επιμεινουν...

----------


## deminior21

ειχα σκοπο να εκανα account. πλεον δεν προκειτε... υπαρχουν τοσες αλλες λυσεις που με αυτη την κινηση το rs θα καταστραφει πιστευω...
file hosts εχουν ξεπεταχτει απο παντου...

----------


## kx5

Ευτυχώς δεν ανανέωσα το λογαριασμό μου. Πάμε γι αλλά  :Lock: 
Το rapidshare πάει για αυτοκτονία.

----------


## turboirc

Τώρα σοβαρά ρε παιδιά, πληρώνατε το rapidshare για να έχετε Unlimited download ? Τοσο επείγοντα ήταν τα download σας ?

----------


## deminior21

εγω θα πληρωνα γιατι εκει που το χρησιμοποιουσα δεν μπορω να καταβασω με αλλο τροπο εκτος απο direct download... (δυκτιο τει)

----------


## ermis333

Δεν το βλέπω να κρατάει πολύ αυτό το μέτρο.

Το rapidshare είναι σαν την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, ποτέ δεν παίρνουν ένα μέτρο μόνιμο....αποφασίζουν κάτι βλέπουν τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου και μετά το τροποποιούν.

Δε γίνεται να αφήσουν μόνο 2.66 GB ημέρα....όταν άνετα κατεβάζεις τόσα σαν free user.

Η τεχνολογία προχωράει και οι τιμές σε BW πέφτουν παγκοσμίως....και το RS θέλει περισσότερα....

Μιλάμε για καθαρά τσάτσικη πολιτική....

Φέρανε πολύ κόσμο προμοτάροντας το ανέβασμα αρχείων από free users και τώρα χτυπάνε αλύπητα.....

----------


## Jazzer

Αυτό που ενοχλεί περισσότερο στην όλη υπόθεση δεν είναι η μεγάλη μείωση σε GB για τους χρήστες (αρκετοί από εμάς δεν κατεβάζουν πολλά GB ούτως ή άλλως), αλλά η έλλειψη σοβαρότητας και η γενικότερη αστάθεια που τους διακρίνει σαν εταιρεία.  :Thumb down: 
Αλλάζουν συχνά τους όρους χρήσης κατά το δοκούν, νομίζοντας ότι "μας έχουν στο χέρι".
Εντάξει, ναι μεν γιγαντώθηκαν σαν εταιρεία, αλλά οι πελάτες δεν είναι μηχανήματα, κρίνουν και πράττουν ανάλογα...  :Wink:

----------


## Jimp

Εγώ ακόμα απορώ πάντως..Τον Αύγουστο ρίξαν το όριο για ένα μήνα περίπου στα 5GB λόγω αναβαθμίσεων στις γραμμές τους και απ'τη στιγμή που τις τελείωσαν το αυξήσαν στα 10GB. Μέσα σε ενάμιση μήνα πόσος νέος  κόσμος μπορεί να έκανε λογαριασμό ώστε να μην μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στη ζήτηση παρόλο που μόλις έχουν κάνει αναβάθμιση; Τί αναβάθμιση κάνανε δηλαδή; Πήγαν στο αντίστοιχο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ της Γερμανίας και πήραν 10 24mb γραμμές και μια ντουζίνα σκληρούς; Και το καλοκαίρι που αναβαθμίζαν το σύστημά τους και άρα λειτουργούσαν με λιγότερους πόρους απο το κανονικό όπως είπαν, πώς μπορούσαν κ δίνανε 5GB τη μέρα και ένα μήνα μετα την αναβάθμιση το κάνουν 2.5; Όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται λίγο περίεργα, κάτι που δεν θυμίζει RS και πολιτική γερμανικής εταιρίας αλλά κάτι άλλο να κρύβεται πίσω απο την όλη ιστορία.. Πάντως εγώ είμαι τρίτη χρονιά στο RS δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ακόμα με τι θα το αντικαταστήσω αφού δεν συγκρίνεται τίποτα άλλο μαζί του, αλλά σίγουρα θα βρω μέχρι το Δεκέμβρη που λίγει η συνδρομή μου..

----------


## NoYmErOs

Αρε TL με τις ταχύτητες σου... ΤL ftw και ας αλλάζουν  τους όρους στο RS κάθε μέρα.
Account στο ΤL και τέλος.

----------


## giorpap

Παρολο που εχω ενεργο account μεχρι 17/12 μου αλλαξανε κι εμενα τα στοιχεια (δειχνει 10Gb)!
Επειδη το χρησιμοποιω κυριως (αλλα οχι μονο) για ευκολια στη δουλεια μου, μαλλον θα φανε μαυρο εαν τελικα δω κανενα μηνυμα οτι τελειωσα το traffic...  :Thumb down:

----------


## shaq141a

Netload και πάλι netload...

Ξεφτίλες στο rapidshare.

----------


## atomsk

κοίτα να δείς ..τέτοιος πανικός για τις τσόντες, ποιος θα το περίμενε;  :Razz:

----------


## karlesg

> κοίτα να δείς ..τέτοιος πανικός για τις τσόντες, ποιος θα το περίμενε;



Αυτο φιλε που λες ειναι εντελως ακυρο...


Αν πιστευεις οτι χρησιμοποιουμε rs γι αυτο το λογο πεφτεις ΠΟΛΥ εξω, και νομιζω οτι εκφραζω την πλειοψηφια των χρηστων

ο πιτσιρικας που θελει τετοια πραγματα δε διαθετει λεφτα για πριμιουμ... προτιμαει να ανοιγοκλεινει το ρουτερ...

----------


## alenbroson

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλα uploading sites




Σωστός

----------


## Mouse Potato

> κοίτα να δείς ..τέτοιος πανικός για τις τσόντες, ποιος θα το περίμενε;


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Καλά τα παραλες.... Δεν είναι μόνο για τις τσόντες...  :Crazy: 

Δυστυχώς φίλοι μου στα δίκτυα server-client, ο client εξαρτάται απόλυτα απ' τον server... Οπότε μας κάνουν ότι θέλουν. Αντίσταση αδέρφια  :Wall:

----------


## geofromalimos

Απλά απαράδεκτο.Λυπάμαι τα λεφτά που έδωσα.Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ πια να πληρώσω την rapidshare.ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ.

----------


## Tiven

> ο πιτσιρικας που θελει τετοια πραγματα δε διαθετει λεφτα για πριμιουμ... προτιμαει να ανοιγοκλεινει το ρουτερ...


Ο πιτσιρικάς έχει και παραέχει τα λεφτά για premium αλλά προτιμάει να χαλάει τα 100ευρα σαν νερό για ρούχα αλλά να μην δίνει μια φορά τον μήνα 5 για rapidshare, μόνο και μόνο για να λέει στους "φίλους" του πως χάλασε 100 ευρώ για την νέα μπλούζα. Και μετά κάθεται και λέει "σιγά μην δίνω 5ευρώ τον μήνα στο rapidshare, είμαι hackεράς εγώ - ανοιγοκλείνω το router" με ύφος λες και τα 5 ευρώ είναι πολλά (σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω).

Εδώ και 3 χρόνια πληρώνω κάθε μήνα 2x subscriptions για παιχνίδια και τους τελευταίους μήνες Skype, και θα μπορούσα άνετα να πάρω rapidshare. Δεν παίρνω όμως γιατί προτιμώ να προσφέρω στην κοινότητα ο ίδιος, την ίδια στιγμή που πήρα κάτι χάρη σε αυτήν.

----------


## Webrider

Καιρος να βρουμε κατι αλλο να κατεβαζουμε παντος χιλιες φορες να αυξανανε το κοστος της συνδρομης παρα με το να χαμηλωσουνε τον ογκο δεδομενων

----------


## alekan

http://www.mediafire.com/

----------


## geotsapo

Είχα σκοπό να κάνω account στο RS αλλά πλέον δεν πρόκειτε... υπάρχουν πλέον τόσες αλλες λύσεις

RS  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Αν είσαι κορόιδο και παίζεις τα αισχρά παιχνίδια του RapidShare, ναι.


Εγω αγορασα 30 μερες premium με 7 € αλλα 2.67 gb δεν μου φτανουν
Θα δωσω αλλα 10 € για να μην εχω download limit λογικα (100GB) την ημερα

Δεν νομιζω να παιζω καποιο ασχρο παιχνιδι του RapidShare

----------


## mrsaccess

Με 10€ αγοράζεις 100GB, τέρμα. Όχι 100GB τη μέρα.

----------


## DaveMurray

Τα torrents δεν σας κάνουν;  :Razz:  Αλήθεια πάντως σοβαρά, γιατί να τα βάφετε μαύρα η να ανησυχείτε για αυτές τις αλλαγές; Τόσα και τόσα άλλα παρόμοια site υπάρχουν, και πολλά είναι δωρεάν, και δεν έχουν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν από το rapidshare. Δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου βρε παιδιά. (Εξακολουθώ πάντως να προτιμώ torrents  :Razz: )

----------


## Tiven

> Εγω αγορασα 30 μερες premium με 7 € αλλα 2.67 gb δεν μου φτανουν
> Θα δωσω αλλα 10 € για να μην εχω download limit λογικα (100GB) την ημερα
> 
> Δεν νομιζω να παιζω καποιο ασχρο παιχνιδι του RapidShare


Ναι παίζεις αφού πληρώνεις για μία υπηρεσία που η εταιρία που την παρέχει, παραβιάζει επανειλημμένα τους όρους χρήσης αφού τους αλλάζει συνεχώς.





> Τα torrents δεν σας κάνουν;  (Εξακολουθώ πάντως να προτιμώ torrents )


Είναι αυτό που λέμε "leechers" εμείς οι "torrentάκιδες".  :Wink: 

Leech and run  :Thumb down:

----------


## DaveMurray

Μην φοβάσαι, είμαι και seeder. Δεν κατεβάζω και την κάνω πρότου αναμεταδώσω το αρχείο τουλάχιστον 1 φορά. Όπως το πήρα. Είμαι seeder με συνείδηση  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Μην φοβάσαι, είμαι και seeder. Δεν κατεβάζω και την κάνω πρότου αναμεταδώσω το αρχείο τουλάχιστον 1 φορά. Όπως το πήρα. Είμαι seeder με συνείδηση


Το ξέρω βρε, για τους rapidshare μιλούσα που κατεβάζουν και δεν μοιράζονται με την κοινότητα  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Α εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα, χαχα  :Razz:

----------


## skyliner34

> Ο πιτσιρικάς έχει και παραέχει τα λεφτά για premium αλλά προτιμάει να χαλάει τα 100ευρα σαν νερό για ρούχα αλλά να μην δίνει μια φορά τον μήνα 5 για rapidshare, μόνο και μόνο για να λέει στους "φίλους" του πως χάλασε 100 ευρώ για την νέα μπλούζα. Και μετά κάθεται και λέει "σιγά μην δίνω 5ευρώ τον μήνα στο rapidshare, είμαι hackεράς εγώ - ανοιγοκλείνω το router" με ύφος λες και τα 5 ευρώ είναι πολλά (σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω).
> 
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια πληρώνω κάθε μήνα 2x subscriptions για παιχνίδια και τους τελευταίους μήνες Skype, και θα μπορούσα άνετα να πάρω rapidshare. Δεν παίρνω όμως γιατί προτιμώ να προσφέρω στην κοινότητα ο ίδιος, την ίδια στιγμή που πήρα κάτι χάρη σε αυτήν.


Ο πιτσιρικάς χαλάει 50 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχει το 800άρι τροφοδοτικό του 24/7 ανοικτό να seedarei στέκει σαν επιχείρημα. Η μπλούζα δεν στέκει γιατί δεν έχει γίνει καμιά μελέτη που να δείχνει συσχέτιση router-reboot-rate με το κόστος ντυσίματος.
Και συνδρομούλες όταν λες εννοείς ότι πληρώνεις lineage και wow μήπως το κάνεις γιατί δεν μπορείς αλλιώς; Γιατί π.χ. δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να αγοράζεις παιχνίδια τα οποία έστω ότι σου άρεσαν (ακόμα και αν τα τελείωσες) πειρατικά και θεώρησες δίκαιο να πληρώσεις γ αυτά (έστω και όταν πέσουν οι τιμές);

Φιλικά όλα αυτά μη το βλέπεις σαν παρατήρηση. Και γω τα ίδια κάνω  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

Off Topic


		Όποια παιχνίδια μου αρέσουν και θέλω να τα παίξω τα αγοράζω γνήσια, κυρίως μέσω Steam που έχει καλές τιμές αν δεν το θέλω σαν συλλεκτικό.
Συνδρομούλες για παιχνίδια πληρώνω για 2 accounts στο EVE  :Wink: 

WoW το καλοκαίρι πλήρωσα 3μηνη και έπαιξα 3 εβδομάδες  :Sad: 

Αν θέλω πολύ να δοκιμάσω κάποιο παιχνίδι, κατεβάζω το demo συνήθως. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις..  :Laughing:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όποια παιχνίδια μου αρέσουν και θέλω να τα παίξω τα αγοράζω γνήσια, κυρίως μέσω Steam που έχει καλές τιμές αν δεν το θέλω σαν συλλεκτικό.
> Συνδρομούλες για παιχνίδια πληρώνω για 2 accounts στο EVE 
> 
> WoW το καλοκαίρι πλήρωσα 3μηνη και έπαιξα 3 εβδομάδες 
> 
> Αν θέλω πολύ να δοκιμάσω κάποιο παιχνίδι, κατεβάζω το demo συνήθως. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις..


Καλα δεν χρειαζεται απαραίτητα να παιζεις σε official server

----------


## body125z

αρχισανε τα οργανα...

Traffic left + traffic remaining:	9 059 MB  	+ 55 GB
You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until Τετάρτη, 29 Οκτώβριος 2008 12:31:20 πμ. It is 4 days remaining.



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kuja

τα "πηρανε", φυσικο ειναι απο το περιεχομενο που υπαρχει εκει μεσα.

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis333

Traffic left + traffic remaining:	10 000 MB	+ 55 GB
TrafficShare left:	60.00 GB		


You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 2/7/2009 3:07:13 μμ. It is 251 days remaining.

Και θέλω να κατεβάσω 4-5 HD ταινίες και καμιά 10άρια HD επισόδεια το ΣΚ  :Sad: 
Είχα πληρώσει και 1 χρόνο πανάθεμά με  :Sad:

----------


## dkmaster

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το τελευταίο μπορεί να το εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί δεν το έπιασα;

Δηλαδή αντί για τα 2.8 gb που είπαν θα έχουμε 10 gb την ημέρα;

Άσχετο αλλά μου αρέσει και η αντίδραση του κλασσικού spamakia-foroumakia. Δηλαδή κλείνει ένα τορρεντ site απάντηση "πάνε οι τσόντες".
Κλείνουν τα site με υπότιτλους "πάνε οι τσόντες".
Ψόφισε η κατσίκα του γείτονα; "πάνε οι τσόντες".

----------


## arial

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until Τρίτη, 24 Φεβρουάριος 2009 09:28:08. It is 122 days remaining.

Πειτε με κωλοφαρδη.. αλλα χτες ειχα ανανεωσει το account πριν ισχυσουν τα νεα μετρα  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Αφού του φάγαν το μπιφτέκι τουυυυ!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## gkats2002

Αν θέλεις κάτι άμεσα (στο μισάωρο, και λιγότερο) τότε Rapidshare, αν δεν βιάζεσαι, Torrent, αλλά όχι leeching, και seeding, και όχι να τσιγκουνευόμαστε στο ratio, 1.0 με το ζόρι, και 1.5 και 2.0 ratio δεν βλάπτει, αντιθέτως.

Οπότε, ότι αλλαγές και να κάνουν στο rapidshare, πάντα θα υπάρχουν και τα torrents, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι δεν επαρκεί το traffic. Άλλωστε, συνήθως πρώτα θα τα βρείς σε torrent και μετά σε rapidshare.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until Τρίτη, 24 Φεβρουάριος 2009 09:28:08. It is 122 days remaining.
> 
> Πειτε με κωλοφαρδη.. αλλα χτες ειχα ανανεωσει το account πριν ισχυσουν τα νεα μετρα


 :Shocked:  Ρούφα τους... Μην τους αφήσεις byte/day....  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> καποια χρηματα ομως οχι να μου πιανουν τον κ@λο στεγνα... να πρεπει να περιμενω 3 μερες για το far cry 2... αλλιως αν το θελω σημερα να πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσω για trafficshare...


μπα από πότε πουλάνε το FC2 στο Rapidshare ?

 :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

> You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until Τρίτη, 24 Φεβρουάριος 2009 09:28:08. It is 122 days remaining.
> 
> Πειτε με κωλοφαρδη.. αλλα χτες ειχα ανανεωσει το account πριν ισχυσουν τα νεα μετρα


Ο έρωτας, το φάρδος και ο βήχας... δεν κρύβονται  :One thumb up:   :Respekt: 





> Το rapidshare είναι σαν την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, ποτέ δεν παίρνουν ένα μέτρο μόνιμο....αποφασίζουν κάτι βλέπουν τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου και μετά το τροποποιούν.


Ερμή, μήπως παρακολουθείς το MSN μου; Χθεσινοβραδυνή συζήτηση με ένα φίλο...
- ρε σι το rapidshare, λες να έχει κάποια σύνδεση με την ελληνική βουλή;
- γιατί;
- έχεις δει πότε πιο ανοργάνωτη και αντιεπαγγελματική ανακοίνωση από εταιρεία τέτοιου μεγέθους; http://rapidshare.com/news.html - μόνο βουλευτής του ελληνικού κοινοβουλίου θα τα έκανε τόσο πολύπλοκα
- χαχαχα

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ερμή, μήπως παρακολουθείς το MSN μου; Χθεσινοβραδυνή συζήτηση με ένα φίλο...
> - ρε σι το rapidshare, λες να έχει κάποια σύνδεση με την ελληνική βουλή;
> - γιατί;
> - έχεις δει πότε πιο ανοργάνωτη και αντιεπαγγελματική ανακοίνωση από εταιρεία τέτοιου μεγέθους; http://rapidshare.com/news.html - μόνο βουλευτής του ελληνικού κοινοβουλίου θα τα έκανε τόσο πολύπλοκα
> - χαχαχα


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Η αλήθεια να λέγεται... Πανδημία...  :Cool:

----------


## zeppelin

κάποιος να τους κρατικοποιήσει και αυτούς!

----------


## arial

Tι εγινε? Λογω otenet μου βγαζει το site στα γερμανικα ?   :Razz:

----------


## beyonder

LOL.. εφαγε και την σύγχυσή του και μου τα βγαζει ολα στα γερμανικα, στην πρωτη σελιδα του το rapid...

----------


## knc

> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έστειλα e-mail στο RS και απαίτησα να έχουν για τον κωδικό μου τους όρους που είχανε την ημέρα τις πληρωμής, διαφορετικά θα κάνω καταγγελία στην American Express για απάτη και θα ζητήσω από την τράπεζα/American Express  την επίστροφή του ποσού που με χρεώσανε .




Μου απάντησαν :


Hello,

Existing customers will continue to receive 10 Gigabyte download traffic per
day. 2.67 Gigabyte download traffic will be added to your download balance at
exactly 12:00 a.m. The remaining 7.33 Gigabyte will be added a few minutes
later. Thus, existing customers can continue downloading of up to 300 Gigabyte
per month, until the expiration date of the Account.

New customers are not included in this mixed calculation and have a total
monthly downloading capacity of 80 Gigabyte. However, by acquiring additional
TrafficShare packages, the download traffic can be expanded without limit. Due
to technical reasons, we were not able include the varied accumulation of
traffic.

Instead we have decided to add 50 Gigabyte of TrafficShare to all of our
existing customers, meaning that even if you run out of your download quota,
you still have 50 Gigabyte reserve traffic at your own disposal, which will be
used automatically. Please note that this traffic is not going to expire and
can also be used for TrafficShare purposes, therefore it is calculated
differently to the previous accumulation of download traffic.



Best regards,

Support Team

RapidShare AG
Gewerbestrasse 6
6330 Cham
Switzerland 

Tel: +41 41 748 78 80
Fax: +41 41 748 78 99

Web: http://www.rapidshare.com
Email: support@rapidshare.com

----------


## psyxakias

> Tι εγινε? Λογω otenet μου βγαζει το site στα γερμανικα ?


Χαχαχα είδες η ΟΤΕ-Deutsch Telecom;  :ROFL: 

Όντως και ενός φίλου τα ίδια κάνει...

----------


## and64

Το κάνανε σε όλους τους παλιούς αυτό με τα 10gb/μέρα αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι αθροιστικά!! Θέλω να δω πάντως αν θα απαντήσουν στο mail που έστειλα και τους κράζω :ROFL: 

Οσο για τη φλασιά που έφαγε με τα Γερμανικά, ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσειι γρήγορα...

----------


## mrsaccess

Από την άλλη βέβαια τι να το κάνεις το trafficshare όταν ξέρεις ένα συγκεκριμένο μικρό «hack»...  :Whistling: 



Την άλλη φορά, πριν αλλάξουν τα όρια, ας ασφαλίσουν τους servers τους.  :ROFL:

----------


## psyxakias

"Hack"; Ανάβεις φωτιές και θα λάβεις 500 PM "πες μου σε παρακαλώ το hack για 2342342 GB transfer left"  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Overview of the Account: ****** 
Login: ***** 
Expiration date: Fri, 2. Jan 2009 
Traffic left: 9 690 MB (+55 GB) 
RapidPoints: 25694 
Server time: 24.10.2008 15:39:44 
Used storage: 327 MB  
RapidPoints PU: 0 
TrafficShare left: 60.00 GB Files: 17  

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 02.01.2009. It is 69 days remaining.

καποιος να μου τα εξηγησει αυτα εμενα με αλλαξαν? η οχι?

----------


## crypter

> καποιος να μου τα εξηγησει αυτα εμενα με αλλαξαν? η οχι?


οχι δεν σε αλλαξαν, θα εχεις μαλλον κανονικα 10GB την ημερα.

----------


## psyxakias

Αν δε κάνω λάθος, σου άλλαξαν *ήδη* το όριο "συσσωρευμένου" transfer από 50 GB σε 10 GB (αλλά με τα 50 GB traffic share σε μπερδεύουν ότι δεν έγινε, ενώ έγινε αφού αυτά είναι για μόνο μία φορά). Αλλά το ημερήσιο όριο όχι ακόμα (από 10 GB σε 2.66 ή 2.47 όπως πιστεύω εγώ), θα το κάνουν στις 2 Ιανουαρίου 2009  :Wink:

----------


## body125z

> "Hack"; Ανάβεις φωτιές και θα λάβεις 500 PM "πες μου σε παρακαλώ το hack για 2342342 GB transfer left"


+1 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Hunter 85

Ναι αλλα ετσι πολλοι, μεταξύ τους κ εγω, που σκεφτόμασταν να δημιουργησουμε λογαριαμό αποθαρυνόμαστε.

----------


## savids

κάθε τρεις κ λίγο τα αλλάζουν....αναξιόπιστοι. :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

> "Hack"; Ανάβεις φωτιές και θα λάβεις 500 PM "πες μου σε παρακαλώ το hack για 2342342 GB transfer left"


Μα είναι πολύ απλό. Στο rapidshare έχουν φτιάξει ένα «ειδικό» λογαριασμό για δοκιμές από το τεχνικό τους προσωπικό. Αν λοιπόν αγοράσεις 100GB trafficshare για αυτό το λογαριασμό αυτόματα μεταφέρονται 2.5TB (=2500GB) στο δικό σου!  :Razz:   :Whistling:   :Laughing:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Απλά απαράδεκτο.Λυπάμαι τα λεφτά που έδωσα.Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ πια να πληρώσω την rapidshare.ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ.


Ε ποσα εδωσες?
Αμα εδωσες πολλα λεφτα τοτε εισαι το θυμα

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως καλο ειναι το "HACK" χεχεχε

----------


## efo355

Ρε κοπελιά δεν είσαι τυχερή εκτός και αν νομίζεις ότι σου φτάνουν τα 10 που σε λίγο θα γίνουν 2,5 gb άλλωστε η rapidshare είναι υπερβολικά αναξιόπιστη. Εμένα λήγει 21 Δεκέμβρη και ευτυχώς είναι κάποιος καιρός μέχρι τότε έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τις εξελίξεις και μετά να δω αν θα κάνω extend.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα παντως για την χρηση (word/excel/powerpoint/pdf/jpg/gif/tiff αρχεια εχω μεσα που τα χρειαζομαι να ειναι απο παντου προσβασιμα) που του κανω με καλυπτε οτι οριο και να βαλουν αν τωρα το ξεφτυλλισουν η θα χρησιμοποιω το GMAIL η απλα θα κανω δημοσια χρηση το FTP στην εργασια μου σιγα να μην σκασω για το RS.

αυτοι που ανεβαζουν ταινιες/σειρες/προγραμματα/παιχνιδια θα εχουν προβλημα οχι εγω.

χεχεχ

----------


## stefanos_79

Απο το καλοκαιρι και μετα όλο αλλαγες προς το χειρότερο είναι.μετα απο εκείνη την περιβόητη αυξηση στα 50 γίγα απο τα 25 όλα πηγαν κατα διαολου.Ο κοσμος τσίμπησε εκανε premium λογαριασμους μαζέψανε κοσμο.Το συστημα φράκαρε και άρχισαν τις ανακοινώσεις περι αναβάθμισης μέχρι των Σεπτέμβριο,τα θυμαστε φανατζομαι ειδικα όσοι διατηρουν premium λογαριασμο.Ο Σεπτέμβρης ήρθε και αντί για αναβαθμίσεις είδαμε περικοπές με αποκορύφωμα την  τελευταία περίπτωση.Τι να πω αναξιοπιστία και εμπαιγμός στο αποκορύφωμα.Το μονο που μπορει καποιος να κανει ειναι απλα να μην ανανεωσει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απο το καλοκαιρι και μετα όλο αλλαγες προς το χειρότερο είναι.μετα απο εκείνη την περιβόητη αυξηση στα 50 γίγα απο τα 25 όλα πηγαν κατα διαολου.Ο κοσμος τσίμπησε εκανε premium λογαριασμους μαζέψανε κοσμο.Το συστημα φράκαρε και άρχισαν τις ανακοινώσεις περι αναβάθμισης μέχρι των Σεπτέμβριο,τα θυμαστε φανατζομαι ειδικα όσοι διατηρουν premium λογαριασμο.Ο Σεπτέμβρης ήρθε και αντί για αναβαθμίσεις είδαμε περικοπές με αποκορύφωμα την τελευταία περίπτωση.Τι να πω αναξιοπιστία και εμπαιγμός στο αποκορύφωμα.Το μονο που μπορει καποιος να κανει ειναι απλα να μην ανανεωσει.


ακριβως και η θα χασουν πελατεια η απλα θα φυγουν οι βαριοι χρηστες και θα γλυτωσουν και την αναβαθμιση αρα μετα ισως ξανα ανεβασουν τα ορια οταν θα αδειασει.

η πελατειακη βαση του RS σε ολο τον κοσμο ειναι μεγαλη αν νομιζετε οτι θα στεναχωρηθουνε αν εμεις οι ελληνες δεν ειμαστε μελη τους (συγνωμη αλλα χ*****)

----------


## savids

> εμενα παντως για την χρηση (word/excel/powerpoint/pdf/jpg/gif/tiff αρχεια εχω μεσα που τα χρειαζομαι να ειναι απο παντου προσβασιμα) που του κανω με καλυπτε οτι οριο και να βαλουν αν τωρα το ξεφτυλλισουν η θα χρησιμοποιω το GMAIL η απλα θα κανω δημοσια χρηση το FTP στην εργασια μου σιγα να μην σκασω για το RS.
> 
> αυτοι που ανεβαζουν ταινιες/σειρες/προγραμματα/παιχνιδια θα εχουν προβλημα οχι εγω.
> 
> χεχεχ


να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα ε;  :Thinking: 

*ΔΕΝ έχω λογαριασμό και ούτε κατεβάζω από RS

----------


## Zer0c00L

> να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα ε; 
> 
> *ΔΕΝ έχω λογαριασμό και ούτε κατεβάζω από RS


μην εισαι κακος ρε συ η κατσικα τι φταιει βγαζει ωραιο γαλα - εχει ωραιο κρεας.

για τον γειτονα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αντε παρτε απο μενα μια εικονα αλλιως ειναι να τα λες και αλλιως ειναι να τα δειχνεις.

----------


## stefanos_79

Καποτε σε καποιο άλλο φορουμ ειχα διαπληκτιστεί με εναν φιλο για το κατα ποσο ειναι αρκετα τα 5,10 γιγα που εδινε κατα καιρους το rapidshare. Εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι "heavy downloader" και ακομα αυτα τα 2,66 γιγα που αναλογουν τωρα ημερησιως πιστευω οτι μου φτανουν.Ο φιλος στο φορουμ ,λοιπον, μου ειχε  απαντησει οτι κατεβαζει αβερτα HD ταινιες ,παιχνιδια κτλ κτλ οποτε καταλαβαινετε με τα σημερινα δεδομενα με μια 24αρα ποσα γιγα καποιος μπορει να κατεβασει ημερησιως.Ο Φιλος αυτος λοιπον με τα σημερινα δεδομενα δεν μπορει να κατεβασει ουτε μιση ταινια.Και επειδη αυτο δεν θα ειναι εφικτο πολυ πιθανον οι Uploaders πρεπει να βρουμε εναλακτικους host.Ακομα κι αν γινει αυτο πολυ πιθανον να την μυριστουν την δουλεια και οι άλλοι να αρχισουν να τσεκοουρωνουν σε τιμες να κανουν κολπα με τις ταχυτητες κλτ κτλ.Φαυλος κυκλος λοιπον.Το μονο κακο που εχει κανει σε πολλους πιστευω το Rapidshare ειναι οτι μας εχει συνηθισει να μην περιμενουμε.Δεν μπορω να  με σκεφτω να περιμενω καποια λεπτα,να μετραω γατες και προβατα κτλ.εχει γλυκαθει η γρια απο τα συκα..και πολυ πιθανο να κανω ανανεωση οταν ληξει για την οποια χρηση κανω της υπηρεσιας

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Ψες εστειλα ενα e-mail λεγοντας οτι τα 2,67 GB ειναι γελοια και κοιταξτε τι μου απαντησαν:

Hello,


We apologize for the inconvenience. We have made some major changes which has
caused to the problem you were facing. Kindly note, the information "traffic
left" shows you the daily limit. As soon as you have used the daily limit your

"trafficShare" will be used automatically.

Premium Account is going to be reduced from 10 Gigabyte a day to 80 Gigabyte a
month, at continuous exact daily pro rata billing. The sum of accumulated
download-traffic is going to be reduced from 50 Gigabyte to 10 Gigabyte.
Personal web storage space is going to continue to be set to 500 Gigabyte. The
changes only apply to new Premium Account and extension. Running Accounts are
not affected. As you can see, we gave all our premium customers extra 50GB of
Traffic Share which can now also be used as download traffic.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καποτε σε καποιο άλλο φορουμ ειχα διαπληκτιστεί με εναν φιλο για το κατα ποσο ειναι αρκετα τα 5,10 γιγα που εδινε κατα καιρους το rapidshare. Εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι "heavy downloader" και ακομα αυτα τα 2,66 γιγα που αναλογουν τωρα ημερησιως πιστευω οτι μου φτανουν.Ο φιλος στο φορουμ ,λοιπον, μου ειχε απαντησει οτι κατεβαζει αβερτα HD ταινιες ,παιχνιδια κτλ κτλ οποτε καταλαβαινετε με τα σημερινα δεδομενα με μια 24αρα ποσα γιγα καποιος μπορει να κατεβασει ημερησιως.Ο Φιλος αυτος λοιπον με τα σημερινα δεδομενα δεν μπορει να κατεβασει ουτε μιση ταινια.Και επειδη αυτο δεν θα ειναι εφικτο πολυ πιθανον οι Uploaders πρεπει να βρουμε εναλακτικους host.Ακομα κι αν γινει αυτο πολυ πιθανον να την μυριστουν την δουλεια και οι άλλοι να αρχισουν να τσεκοουρωνουν σε τιμες να κανουν κολπα με τις ταχυτητες κλτ κτλ.Φαυλος κυκλος λοιπον.Το μονο κακο που εχει κανει σε πολλους πιστευω το Rapidshare ειναι οτι μας εχει συνηθισει να μην περιμενουμε.Δεν μπορω να με σκεφτω να περιμενω καποια λεπτα,να μετραω γατες και προβατα κτλ.εχει γλυκαθει η γρια απο τα συκα..και πολυ πιθανο να κανω ανανεωση οταν ληξει για την οποια χρηση κανω της υπηρεσιας


φιλε μου δυστυχως την αρρωστια αυτη την εχουμε μονο οι ελληνες στο εξωτερικο τα "γνωστα sites" εχουν και αλλα κολπα για να μοιραζουν τα αρχεια που θελουν οπως ειπε ενας φιλος υπαρχουν πολλα τετοια.

παντως επειδη καποιοι φιλοι που το χρησιμοποιουν για τα "γνωστα πραγματα" μου ειπαν οτι ειδες ρε συ να τρομοκρατησαν και το rapidshare και χαμηλωσε τα ορια η απαντηση μου ηταν οτι κανεις δεν τρομοκρατησε κανεναν απλα ειναι η φτηνη λυση για να γλυτωσει BW θα φυγουν καποιοι βαριοι χρηστες και καθαρισε.

----------


## BigRed

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ...    
Είχα 50 gb και τώρα έχω 10 !!! :Shocked:  
Άντε γειά rapid. :Thumb down: 
Υπάρχουν κ' αλλού πορτοκαλιές, ίσως κ' καλύτερες.

----------


## PhoiNiX

Σε ερώτηση μου για τους ήδη πελάτες έλαβα το εξής:




> Existing customers will continue to receive 10 Gigabyte download traffic per
> day. 2.67 Gigabyte download traffic will be added to your download balance at
> exactly 12:00 a.m. The remaining 7.33 Gigabyte will be added a few minutes
> later. Thus, existing customers can continue downloading of up to 300 Gigabyte
> per month, until the expiration date of the Account.
> 
> New customers are not included in this mixed calculation and have a total
> monthly downloading capacity of 80 Gigabyte. However, by acquiring additional
> TrafficShare packages, the download traffic can be expanded without limit. Due
> ...

----------


## and64

> Σε ερώτηση μου για τους ήδη πελάτες έλαβα το εξής:


Αυτό το τυποποιημένο mail ήρθε και σε μενα σε απάντηση του δικού μου:

Dear sirs,

I was informed by several forums yesterday and confirmed by reading it at rapidshare's news, that you have considerably decreased the download traffic of premium users. I was annoyed by this fact but moreover I became furius when realized that traffic cannot exceed 10gb/day unless someone uses trafficshare and consequently pay at least another 10 euro for 100 gb.

I personaly find this movement of yours, strange and highly inappropriate since all premium users including myself have paid for a service that actually is no longer provided to us or it is provided significantly limited!!  Apart from this, contrary to your announcement that the running accounts won't be affected, all users seem to have limited download traffic as from yesterday evening.
That at the very least shows diminished responsibility of yours towards to your customers!

In view of this bad and sudden decision of yours I assure you that I will think it twice to extend my account with you upon its expiry.

Yours sincerelly

----------


## pelopas1

η το μετρο θα το παρουν πισω (λογω των δικαστηριων που ειχαν με τις εταιριες πριν λιγο καιρο) για την αποφυγη των users απο το rapidshare, η μεχρι τα μεσα νοεμβρη *ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟ 90%*  των users  θα τους αποχαιρετησει ως απατεωνες-κραχτες..κλπ κλπ

----------


## stefanos_79

> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ...    
> Υπάρχουν κ' αλλού πορτοκαλιές, ίσως κ' καλύτερες.


Χωρις να εχω καμια διαθεση να υπερασπιστω το Rapidshare εχω τα σου πω οτι εχω δοκιμασει πολλες άλλες "πορτοκαλιες" FileFactory.com
Easy-Share.com ,Zshare.net, Mediafire.com ,Megaupload.com ,DepositFiles.com ,divshare.com κτλ .Εκει επικρατει άλλο μπαχαλο και χαλι.Popups αμετρητα,διαφημισεις που σε παραπεμπουν σε αλλες διαφημισεις,χρονοκαθυστερηση,συχνα παρατηρείται αποτυχια συνδεσης με τον σερβερ και χανεις το download,υπαρχει ημερησιως περιορισμος ,η ταχυτητα ποικιλει αναλογα με την ωρα και τα κεφια(τραγικες ταχυτητες) κτλ κτλ και ολα φυσικα σε προτρεπουν να τους τα σκασεις για να γινεις premium.Τελικα ολες οι "ποτροκαλιες" για μενα ειναι ίδιες απλα επειδη το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των Ελληνων εχει Rapidshare για αυτο και το κραζουμε.Για περάστε να φατε και κανενα άλλο "πορτοκαλι" και μετά πειτε εντυπωσεις.Σαν υπηρεσια το Rapid ειναι πιο σταθερο άσχετα αν εχει κανει πολλες μαιμουνιες και δικαια το κραζει ο κοσμος.Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ,δεν αβαντάρω το Ραπιντ ουτε εχω κανενα όφελος.Κι εγω ειμαι εκνευρισμενος με τις συνεχεις αλλαγες

----------


## karlesg

> Καλά δεν αποκλείεται σε μερικές μέρες να το πάρουν πίσω, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά.
> Από την άλλη κλαίμε που θα δώσουμε λίγα € παραπάνω για να *κατεβάζουμε* τα "δωρεάν"  τεράστια προγράμματα που κατεβάζουμε όλοι από εκεί και μη μου πει κάποιος πως απλά ανταλλάσει αρχεία με τους φίλους του.



Μηπως απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι βαζεις και τον εαυτο σου μεσα ή κάνω λάθος? Τα ελληνικα μου δεν ειναι πολυ καλα και μπορει να μπερδευομαι...





> μπα από πότε πουλάνε το FC2 στο Rapidshare ?



Τωρα γιατι μου τη λες εμενα? Γιατι? Μηπως κανω κατι που δεν κανεις εσυ? Γιατι απο τα προλεγομενα καταλαβαινω οτι κι εσυ "ψωνιζεις" απο rs...

Ειναι τοσο λαθος να λεμε τα πραγματα με τα ονομα τους ή πρεπει να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δάκτυλό μας?


Ας ασχοληθουμε με την ουσια του θεματος και θα παρακαλουσα να μη γινονται τετοιου ειδους ειρωνικα σχολια, που εχουν και ολιγον υποκρισια μεσα τους γιατι ολοι γνωριζουμε τι "πουλαει" το rs...



Εδω και λιγες μερες το FC2 ειναι μια ευγενικη χορηγια των razor1911 και ακριβως λογω αυτης της καταστασης το rs εχει φτασει εδω που ειναι...

Γιαυτον ακριβως τον παραπανω λογο γκαριζαν και εκραζαν τον ΟΤΕ που εβαλε traffic shaping στα τορεντ...

Γιαυτον ακριβως το λογο τρεχατε και χρησιμοποιουσατε encryption...

Sorry για το οφτοπικ απλα μαρεσει να λεω τα πραγματα ετσι οπως ειναι.

----------


## joeyGR

καιρος ηταν να κανει μια μεγαλη μαιμουνια το rapidshare, δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση.

κριμα παντως που δεν υπαρχει απο αλλο σαιτ οπως megaupload.com Ελληνικος reseller  :Sad:

----------


## miltiadis21

καιρός να στραφούμε σε usenet?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pelopas1

> καιρός να στραφούμε σε usenet?


το κακο με το usenet ειναι οτι προλαβαινεις να κατεβασεις οτιδηποτε (συνηθως καινουργιο πραγμα) μεχρι και στον μηνα

επειτα ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να τα βρεις και να τα κατεβασεις μεσω torrents...επειδη πολλυ δυσκολα θα σου δωσουν invitation για sites που τα παρεχουν περιπου ολα οσα ψαχνεις

γιατι απο τα απλα torrent sites δεν βρισκεις τιποτα

----------


## psytransas

Με αυτους τους ορους...εχε γεια RS... :Evil:

----------


## nnn

> Μηπως απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι βαζεις και τον εαυτο σου μεσα ή κάνω λάθος? Τα ελληνικα μου δεν ειναι πολυ καλα και μπορει να μπερδευομαι...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τωρα γιατι μου τη λες εμενα? Γιατι? Μηπως κανω κατι που δεν κανεις εσυ? Γιατι απο τα προλεγομενα καταλαβαινω οτι κι εσυ "ψωνιζεις" απο rs...
> 
> Ειναι τοσο λαθος να λεμε τα πραγματα με τα ονομα τους ή πρεπει να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δάκτυλό μας?
> ...



Ποτέ δεν εξαίρεσα τον εαυτό μου, αυτό λέω και εγώ να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και να μην "κλαίμε" που θα κατεβάζουμε τα demo μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  σε 2 μέρες αντί για μια.

----------


## karlesg

Δηλαδη κακως κανανε οι χρηστες Οτενετ και κραξανε τον ISP τους?

Γιατι και αυτοι το ιδιο εκαναν, εκει που κατεβαξες το demo σε 1 μερα, με το traffic shaping θα το κατεβαζες σε 5...

Νομιζω θα συμφωνησεις οτι η διαμαρτυρια που εγινε τοτε και η ενδεχομενη δυσφημιση και απορριψη του προιοντος τους, τους εκανε να μαζευτουν παραυτα. Με την ουρα στα σκελια...


Κατι αναλογο κανει τωρα και το rs. Γιατι πρεπει να το δεχτω μοιρολατρικα? Γιατι σαν καταναλωτης που ειμαι να μη χρησιμοποιησω τη μοναδικη δυναμη που εχω και πολυ απλα να τους πω αντε γ.... δε σας πληρωνω αν δε μαζευτειτε? 

Κι ενα σχολιο του psyxakias που το βρισκω πολυ σωστο...

Φαντάζεστε ξαφνικά να κατεβάσουν τις "έως 24 Mbps" ADSL οι ISPs σε "έως 4.8 Mbps" με ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές; ΣΦΑΓΗ θα γίνει. Διαδήλωση στο σύνταγμα με μαύρες σημαίες και με πλακάτ έξω από την ΕΕΤΤ να τους κλείσει


Αυτη ειναι η μοναδικη δυναμη που εχουμε η διαμαρτυρια και η απορριψη του προιοντος, με την ελπιδα οτι θα γινεται κατι προς το καλυτερο και οχι προς το χειροτερο οπως κανει τωρα το rs...

----------


## nnn

Μα δεν αντιλέγω στην απόρριψη της υπηρεσίας αν δεν κάνω την δουλειά μου με αυτή.
Αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να γκρινιάζω και να "κλαίω" για αυτό.
Από το RS μπορώ να μην ανανεώσω απλά την συνδρομή μου που το κάνω ανά τρίμηνο αν δω πως δεν με εξυπηρετεί, δεν θα πάθω κάτι.

Τους έστειλα και εγώ email "διαμαρτυρίας" και έλαβα το τυποποιημένο που λάβαν και τα άλλα παιδιά.

Το ίδιο κάνω και οπουδήποτε δεν έχω την απόδοση των όσων πληρώνω αναίτια για μεγάλο διάστημα.

----------


## efo355

http://www.petitiononline.com/RSchan...tion-sign.html

Παιδιία εδώ μαζεύουμε υπογραφές

----------


## tallsman

> Χωρις να εχω καμια διαθεση να υπερασπιστω το Rapidshare εχω τα σου πω οτι εχω δοκιμασει πολλες άλλες "πορτοκαλιες" FileFactory.com
> Easy-Share.com ,Zshare.net, Mediafire.com ,Megaupload.com ,DepositFiles.com ,divshare.com κτλ .Εκει επικρατει άλλο μπαχαλο και χαλι.Popups αμετρητα,διαφημισεις που σε παραπεμπουν σε αλλες διαφημισεις,χρονοκαθυστερηση,συχνα παρατηρείται αποτυχια συνδεσης με τον σερβερ και χανεις το download,υπαρχει ημερησιως περιορισμος ,η ταχυτητα ποικιλει αναλογα με την ωρα και τα κεφια(τραγικες ταχυτητες) κτλ κτλ και ολα φυσικα σε προτρεπουν να τους τα σκασεις για να γινεις premium.Τελικα ολες οι "ποτροκαλιες" για μενα ειναι ίδιες απλα επειδη το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των Ελληνων εχει Rapidshare για αυτο και το κραζουμε.Για περάστε να φατε και κανενα άλλο "πορτοκαλι" και μετά πειτε εντυπωσεις.Σαν υπηρεσια το Rapid ειναι πιο σταθερο άσχετα αν εχει κανει πολλες μαιμουνιες και δικαια το κραζει ο κοσμος.Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ,δεν αβαντάρω το Ραπιντ ουτε εχω κανενα όφελος.Κι εγω ειμαι εκνευρισμενος με τις συνεχεις αλλαγες


Δεν εχει λογικη η απαντηση σου γιατι αναφερεσαι σε free χρηση Ολα αυτα δεν ισχυουν σε premium χρηστες στα megaupload,megashares,netload (ουτε διαφημισεις που σε παραπεμπουν σε αλλες διαφημισεις,χρονοκαθυστερηση ).Και μην ξεχνας οτι αυτα που συζηταμε εδω για rapid αναφερονται σε επιπτωσεις που εχουν τα νεα μετρα σε premium users

----------


## karlesg

Εχεις δικιο δεν χρειαζεται να κλεγεται κανεις

Λιγο υπομονη χρειαζεται για λιγο καιρο να μην ανανεωσουμε να γινει μια μαζικη μειωση εσοδων, και μετα το αγαπημενο μας rapidshare θα κανει και δωρο μαζι με καθε νεα συνδρομη κανα σκληρο 500 gb, για να εχεις χωρο να αποθηκευεις τα downloads...

----------


## body125z

> http://www.petitiononline.com/RSchan...tion-sign.html
> 
> Παιδιία εδώ μαζεύουμε υπογραφές


το ειδαμε και αυτο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Νομίζω αυτά που ακούγονται εδώ είναι υπερβολικά.

Το rapidshare, όπως και οποιαδήποτε μεγάλη εταιρεία, πριν κάνει μια κίνηση αναλύει όσο περισσότερα δεδομένα μπορεί.

Πιθανόν το RS αναρωτήθηκε: 
- Μέχρι πόσα GB κατεβάζει το 90% των πελατών μας;
- Το υπόλοιπο 10% πόσο κατεβάζει;
- Αν από το 10% αυτό διώξουμε το 7% (κάποιοι θα μείνουν) πόσα χρήματα χάνουμε;
- Το BW που δεν θα μας τρώει αυτό το 7% πόσο κοστίζει;
- Αν βάλουμε και μια νέα υπηρεσία traffic share πόσα θα βγάλουμε ακόμη;

Πιθανόν βρήκαν τη χρυσή τομή και αυτή είναι τα 80G.
Τώρα 80G το μήνα ακόμη και σε HD υλικό δεν είναι λίγα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ... 
> Είχα 50 gb και τώρα έχω 10 !!! 
> Άντε γειά rapid.
> Υπάρχουν κ' αλλού πορτοκαλιές, ίσως κ' καλύτερες.


επειδη ειμαι "παλια καραβανα" θα σε απογοητευσω φιλε μου
μπορει να υπαρχουν αλλες πορτοκαλιες οπως λες και λεω αλλα δυστυχως για τους ελληνες κυριως ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα (για να τις απολαυσεις σωστα θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις και ισως περισσοτερα απο το RAPIDSHARE) για αυτο ειναι μονοπωλιο στην ελλαδα η συγκεκριμενη πορτοκαλια.

ξερεις ποσα φιλαρακια απο αυτους που ειναι γεματα τα "περιεργα sites" πηγαν αλλου οταν αλλαξε τις προδιαγραφες του το RS - ξερεις ποσοι ξαναγυρισαν (οι διπλασιοι) γιατι αραγε..??

----------


## pelopas1

> Πιθανόν βρήκαν τη χρυσή τομή και αυτή είναι τα 80G.
> Τώρα 80G το μήνα ακόμη και σε HD υλικό δεν είναι λίγα.


δεν ισχυει πια αυτο που λες

οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πριν, θα κατεβαζουμε με 2.3 giga , οταν τελειωσει η ημερομηνια που μας εχουν ορισει για να κατεβαζουμε με 10 giga την ημερα

οποτε παμε σε αλλο site  παρομοιο η και καλυτερο απο το rapidshare

----------


## Zer0c00L

> καιρος ηταν να κανει μια μεγαλη μαιμουνια το rapidshare, δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση.
> 
> κριμα παντως που δεν υπαρχει απο αλλο σαιτ οπως megaupload.com Ελληνικος reseller


να μην το σχολιασω καλυτερα το θεμα για τον ελληνικο reseller (δεν μου φταινε τα παιδια)

οσο για τα αλλα που λενε φιλοι εδω το RS το χρησιμοποιουν και οι "περιεργοι χρηστες" για τους οποιους κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το RS πιεστηκε απο καποιους να κανει αυτο το μετρο και οι "κανονικοι χρηστες" βεβαια το αντικτυπο θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το 10% που ειπε ενας φιλος.

Η ιστορια θα δειξει παντως τι θα γινει.

επρεπε να το περιμενουμε και αυτο.

----------


## stefanos_79

Εχω μια απορία...Οπως ολοι σας ετσι κι εγω εχω την σχετικη ειδοποίηση ..You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 13.12.2008. It is 49 days remaining.
 Αν καποιος ανανεωσει τωρα πριν φτασει δηλ στην καταληκτικη ημερομηνια...θα λαμβανει το μήνυμα ανάλογα με τους μηνες που θα κανει επεκταση πχ 356 days remaining :-) :-) :-)

----------


## mrsaccess

@pelopas1

2.4GB την ημέρα. Αλλά θα κατεβάζετε κάθε μέρα; Γιατί αν δεν κατεβάσετε σήμερα αύριο θα έχετε 4.8GB (μια ταινία 720p).

Στην τελική πως ξέρεις ότι εσείς που θα φύγετε είστε το 90% των πελατών του RS και όχι το 7% που είπα εγώ;

Δηλαδή το RS είχε μυαλό να φτάσει την επιχείρηση ως εδώ και τώρα δεν έχει μυαλό ούτε να την κρατήσει;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> δεν ισχυει πια αυτο που λες
> 
> οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πριν, θα κατεβαζουμε με 2.3 giga , οταν τελειωσει η ημερομηνια που μας εχουν ορισει για να κατεβαζουμε με 10 giga την ημερα
> 
> οποτε παμε σε αλλο site παρομοιο η και καλυτερο απο το rapidshare


δεν υπαρχει φιλε μου αν εννοεις ελευθερο.

επι πληρωμη αν τα εχεις (τα παραπανω ευρω απο οτι κοστιζει το RS) ναι υπαρχει.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Νομίζω αυτά που ακούγονται εδώ είναι υπερβολικά.
> 
> Το rapidshare, όπως και οποιαδήποτε μεγάλη εταιρεία, πριν κάνει μια κίνηση αναλύει όσο περισσότερα δεδομένα μπορεί.
> 
> Πιθανόν το RS αναρωτήθηκε: 
> - Μέχρι πόσα GB κατεβάζει το 90% των πελατών μας;
> - Το υπόλοιπο 10% πόσο κατεβάζει;
> - Αν από το 10% αυτό διώξουμε το 7% (κάποιοι θα μείνουν) πόσα χρήματα χάνουμε;
> - Το BW που δεν θα μας τρώει αυτό το 7% πόσο κοστίζει;
> ...


βρισκω απολυτα σωστη και τεκμηριωμενη την αποψη σου φιλε μου αυτο πιστευω και εγω οτι εγινε.

αυτο που με ανησυχει ομως ειναι τωρα τι αλλο μας περιμενει αραγε....????

πολλα μαζι σκανε τωρα τελευταια.

πρωτα οι ISP που κλεινουν

μετα τα SUBS SITES

τωρα το RAPIDSHARE

το επομενο τι θα ειναι???

λες να μας πιασουν ολους και να μας βαλουν στον κορυδαλλο??? θα φτασουν τα κελια???

χαχαχα

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μηπως απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι βαζεις και τον εαυτο σου μεσα ή κάνω λάθος? Τα ελληνικα μου δεν ειναι πολυ καλα και μπορει να μπερδευομαι...
> 
> Τωρα γιατι μου τη λες εμενα? Γιατι? Μηπως κανω κατι που δεν κανεις εσυ? Γιατι απο τα προλεγομενα καταλαβαινω οτι κι εσυ "ψωνιζεις" απο rs...
> 
> Ειναι τοσο λαθος να λεμε τα πραγματα με τα ονομα τους ή πρεπει να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δάκτυλό μας?
> 
> Ας ασχοληθουμε με την ουσια του θεματος και θα παρακαλουσα να μη γινονται τετοιου ειδους ειρωνικα σχολια, που εχουν και ολιγον υποκρισια μεσα τους γιατι ολοι γνωριζουμε τι "πουλαει" το rs...
> 
> Εδω και λιγες μερες το FC2 ειναι μια ευγενικη χορηγια των razor1911 και ακριβως λογω αυτης της καταστασης το rs εχει φτασει εδω που ειναι...
> ...


φιλικα θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση την προσβαση στο ιντερνετ την χρησιμοποιεις βαση του συμβολαιου που εχεις υπογραψει (και το λεει καθαρα τι επιτρεπει και τι οχι) αρα ο παροχος εχει την ουρα του καλυμμενη αρα αν εσυ την χρησιμοποιεις για "περιεργες χρησεις" τοτε μονο εσυ θα την πληρωσεις κοινως οπως το λεω ειμαστε εμεις υπευθυνοι για τις πραξεις μας κανεις αλλος δεν μας φταιει.

κακα τα ψεμματα το xDSL το χρησιμοποιουν ειτε για "περιεργη χρηση" η για απλα σερφαρισμα και email ολα για μενα ειναι θεμιτα και απο την στιγμη που για αυτο το πουλαει αυτος που το δινει δεν ειναι και παρανομο αν καποιος το κανει (μεχρι αποδειξεως του αντιθετου)

σεβομαι και τις δυο κατηγοριες χρηστων (αλλωστε ειπαμε η διαφημιση πουλαει) π.χ Conn-X κατεβαστε 5MB Mp3 σε πολυ λιγο χρονο και αλλα πολλα.

πιστευει κανεις οτι αν ποτε παρθει αποφαση να κοψουν ολα τα "περιεργα" οτι θα υπαρχει τεχνολογια "xDSL" οπως τωρα???? γιατι εγω πιστευω οτι αν το κοψουν τοτε οχι 2 εταιρειες θα κλεισουν αλλα πολυ περισσοτερες.

----------


## karlesg

Το 80 το μηνα ας πουμε οτι παλευεται...

το 2,6 την ημερα ομως οχι... και το 2,6 το βαλανε επιτηδες για να χτυπησουν οι χρηστες trafficshare, και περα απο τη συνδρομη να βγαλουν κι αλλα απο εκει...

Και εκτος αυτου να κοψουν και τους πολυ-προσωπους premium accounts

Τεσπα αποψεις ειναι αυτες αναλογα με τι χρηση κανει ο καθενας. 

Αν καποιος ειναι ευχαριστημενος συνεχιζει αν καποιος δεν ειναι μπορει να διακοψει.

Παντως δε νομιζω η κινηση που εκανε τωρα να ειναι τοσο ασφαλης οσο αναφερεις.

Πιστευω οτι ρισκαρει τωρα λιγο σαν εταιρεια με σκοπο να αυξησει τα κερδη της. Αν θα της βγει ο καιρος θα δειξει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το 80 το μηνα ας πουμε οτι παλευεται...
> 
> το 2,6 την ημερα ομως οχι... και το 2,6 το βαλανε επιτηδες για να χτυπησουν οι χρηστες trafficshare, και περα απο τη συνδρομη να βγαλουν κι αλλα απο εκει...
> 
> Και εκτος αυτου να κοψουν και τους πολυ-προσωπους premium accounts
> 
> Τεσπα αποψεις ειναι αυτες αναλογα με τι χρηση κανει ο καθενας. 
> 
> Αν καποιος ειναι ευχαριστημενος συνεχιζει αν καποιος δεν ειναι μπορει να διακοψει.
> ...


προσωπικα (απο την εμπειρια που εχω και τα ματια που βλεπω και τα αυτια που ακουω)

10% των πελατων θα χασει

αλλωστε οπως ειπα ειναι μονοπωλιο αρα...

----------


## mrsaccess

Υπήρχε παλαιότερα μια συζήτηση στο φόρουμ που έδειχνε (από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν) πως το bandwidth είναι πανάκριβο.

Δε μιλούσε για ταχύτητα της γραμμής αλλά για όγκο και ήταν τέτοιες οι τιμές που δικαιολογούσαν τις τιμές των μισθωμένων.

Πιστεύω πως το rapidshare από κάποιους πελάτες μπαίνει πραγματικά μέσα και αυτούς θέλει να διώξει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπήρχε παλαιότερα μια συζήτηση στο φόρουμ που έδειχνε (από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν) πως το bandwidth είναι πανάκριβο.
> 
> Δε μιλούσε για ταχύτητα της γραμμής αλλά για όγκο και ήταν τέτοιες οι τιμές που δικαιολογούσαν τις τιμές των μισθωμένων.
> 
> Πιστεύω πως το rapidshare από κάποιους πελάτες μπαίνει πραγματικά μέσα και αυτούς θέλει να διώξει.


για ακομα μια φορα συγχαρητηρια

ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε μου στην σημερινη εποχη το BW κοστιζει.

για αυτο εχουμε αυτα τα χαλια με τα "ιδιοκτητα δικτυα" καποιων παροχων που θησαυριζουν εις βαρος των πελατων - οι τσεπες τους εχουν καβουρια - και εχουν φατσες οπως ο ΣΚΡΟΥΤΖ ΜΑΚ ΝΤΑΚ με το σημα του ΕΥΡΩ στα ΜΑΤΙΑ.

----------


## Πύρρος

> για αυτο εχουμε αυτα τα χαλια με τα "ιδιοκτητα δικτυα" καποιων παροχων που *θησαυριζουν* εις βαρος των πελατων - οι τσεπες τους εχουν καβουρια - και εχουν φατσες οπως ο ΣΚΡΟΥΤΖ ΜΑΚ ΝΤΑΚ με το σημα του ΕΥΡΩ στα ΜΑΤΙΑ.


Ποιός πέθανε;  :ROFL: 

 :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

> για ακομα μια φορα συγχαρητηρια
> 
> ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε μου στην σημερινη εποχη το BW κοστιζει.
> 
> για αυτο εχουμε αυτα τα χαλια με τα "ιδιοκτητα δικτυα" καποιων παροχων που θησαυριζουν εις βαρος των πελατων - οι τσεπες τους εχουν καβουρια - και εχουν φατσες οπως ο ΣΚΡΟΥΤΖ ΜΑΚ ΝΤΑΚ με το σημα του ΕΥΡΩ στα ΜΑΤΙΑ.


Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε και άλλα προβλήματα. Πχ δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο -ένα in.gr και μια zougla.gr τι να φτάσουν- οπότε το broadband δεν είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο ώστε να φτάσει το κρίσιμο όγκο «ελαφρών» χρηστών.

Επίσης στο εξωτερικό συνήθως caps βάζουν οι πάροχοι από 30 - 60GB.
Όταν λοιπόν ο πάροχος σου δίνει πχ μέχρι 45GB, τα 80GB του rapid σου φαίνονται αδιανόητα!

----------


## pelopas1

> @pelopas1
> 
> 2.4GB την ημέρα. Αλλά θα κατεβάζετε κάθε μέρα; Γιατί αν δεν κατεβάσετε σήμερα αύριο θα έχετε 4.8GB (μια ταινία 720p).
> 
> Στην τελική πως ξέρεις ότι εσείς που θα φύγετε είστε το 90% των πελατών του RS και όχι το 7% που είπα εγώ;
> 
> Δηλαδή το RS είχε μυαλό να φτάσει την επιχείρηση ως εδώ και τώρα δεν έχει μυαλό ούτε να την κρατήσει;


την μπαλα την χασανε με την πραξη τους αυτη

θελετε κυριοι να οδηγηθειτε σε αυτο το σημειο.....αυξηστε τα κομιστρα σε λογικα πλαισια, ωστε ο καθενας να απολαμβανει αυτο που πληρωνει

οχι ομως ολοι να κατεβαζουμε στα 2.3 giga εφοσον με αυτο το οριο κατεβαζεις ελαχιστα σε σχεση με αυτα που θα κατεβαζες μεχρι τωρα

τωρα εαν το κανανε λογο χρηματιστηριου(μαλλον ειναι ενας απο τους πιθανους λογους) θα φανει λιαν συντομος

ειδαλλως ας κατσουν με ενα 7% users οι οποιοι θα κατεβαζουν πολλυ λιγοτερα σε σχεση με αυτα που κατεβαζαν στο παρελθον

----------


## contime

> Νομίζω αυτά που ακούγονται εδώ είναι υπερβολικά.
> 
> Το rapidshare, όπως και οποιαδήποτε μεγάλη εταιρεία, πριν κάνει μια κίνηση αναλύει όσο περισσότερα δεδομένα μπορεί.
> 
> Πιθανόν το RS αναρωτήθηκε: 
> - Μέχρι πόσα GB κατεβάζει το 90% των πελατών μας;
> - Το υπόλοιπο 10% πόσο κατεβάζει;
> - Αν από το 10% αυτό διώξουμε το 7% (κάποιοι θα μείνουν) πόσα χρήματα χάνουμε;
> - Το BW που δεν θα μας τρώει αυτό το 7% πόσο κοστίζει;
> ...


Συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο σου γενικοτερα, αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση του ραπιντ...
Την "χρυση τομη" εχουν φτασει σε σημειο να την αλλαζουν καθε 15 μερες... Αυτο δε λεγεται στρατηγικη σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις παραπανω αλλα τακτικη "οτι αρπαξει ο λωλος μας" :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε και άλλα προβλήματα. Πχ δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο -ένα in.gr και μια zougla.gr τι να φτάσουν- οπότε το broadband δεν είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο ώστε να φτάσει το κρίσιμο όγκο «ελαφρών» χρηστών.
> 
> Επίσης στο εξωτερικό συνήθως caps βάζουν οι πάροχοι από 30 - 60GB.
> Όταν λοιπόν ο πάροχος σου δίνει πχ μέχρι 45GB, τα 80GB του rapid σου φαίνονται αδιανόητα!


μπραβο με εκανες να γελασω φιλε μου.

εχεις για ακομα μια φορα δικιο.

αλλωστε ειναι γνωστο οτι οι ελληνες ειμαστε τρελοι για αξιωματα και εξουσιες (φωναξε στο δρομο την λεξη προεδρε) και δες ποσοι θα γυρισουν.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνουν μερικοί πως   το   "παρανομο"     δεν θα υπάρχει  στο internet


Αυτό είναι εντελώς ουτοπικό. Το "παράνομο" που λες θα αλλάζει μορφή, τρόπο διάθεσης ή οτιδήποτε χρειάζεται για να κρυφτεί, αλλά θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.

----------


## Hemlis

> Άσχημη είδηση για  μερικούς που είχαν κάνει το κατέβασμα επάγγελμα


Μαλλον εκει στοχευουν...

----------


## Hunter 85

> Μαλλον εκει στοχευουν...


Όμως όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι αυτό δεν κάνουμε;
Ιδιαίτερα δε όσοι πληρώνουν για λογαριασμό!!! Α ς είμαστε ειλικρινείς.  :Cool:

----------


## DREAMBOX

Υπογραφουμε για αλλαγη στην πολιτικη του rapidshare...........



```
http://www.petitiononline.com/RSchange/petition.html
```

----------


## crypter

> Υπογραφουμε για αλλαγη στην πολιτικη του rapidshare...........
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.petitiononline.com/RSchange/petition.html
> ```


μονο 289 υπογραφες μεχρι τωρα;  :Razz: 
τεσπα εγω υπεγραψα.

----------


## Chris_Nik

Πολυ μεγαλο λαθος.... :Thumb down: 
Θα χασει πολυ κοσμο.... :Thumb down:

----------


## joeyGR

μαζι με την δικια μου υπογραφη 303, αντε να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα..

----------


## ela002

Τελος το rapidshare  :Lock:

----------


## slow

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι… (σε όσους πραγματικά κατάλαβαν τα καινούρια limits)

Εγώ τον μήνα δεν κατέβαζα (σχεδόν ποτέ) πάνω από 30-40GB αλλά το όριο των 2.5GB είναι πράγματι σπαστικό.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, αν το όριο των 2.5GB ανά μέρα είναι αθροιστικό.
Δηλαδή Π.Χ. αν δεν κατεβάσω τίποτε για μια εβδομάδα θα μπορώ σε μία μέρα να κατεβάσω 2.5Χ7=17.5GB χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό ή θα ισχύει πάντα το όριο των 2.5GB ανά μέρα??  :Thinking: 

Όπως και να έχει είναι απαράδεκτο πάντος...  :Thumb down:

----------


## karlesg

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι… (σε όσους πραγματικά κατάλαβαν τα καινούρια limits)
> 
> Εγώ τον μήνα δεν κατέβαζα (σχεδόν ποτέ) πάνω από 30-40GB αλλά το όριο των 2.5GB είναι πράγματι σπαστικό.
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, αν το όριο των 2.5GB ανά μέρα είναι αθροιστικό.
> Δηλαδή Π.Χ. αν δεν κατεβάσω τίποτε για μια εβδομάδα θα μπορώ σε μία μέρα να κατεβάσω 2.5Χ7=17.5GB χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό ή θα ισχύει πάντα το όριο των 2.5GB ανά μέρα?? 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει είναι απαράδεκτο πάντος...





Ειναι αθροιστικο εως τα 10 GB, oχι παραπανω...

----------


## platanos

Και τι εγινε που μειωθηκε το οριο!!! Σιγα τα αυγα.
Τι να κατεβασω ενα "αρχειο" των 6-7 GB σε 1 μερα τι σε 2 ή 3. Ακομα και με το torrent σου βγαινει η ψυχη να κατεβει και σε πολυ περισσοτερες μερες, οποτε 1-2 μερες καθυστερηση δεν λεει τιποτα.
Οποιος θελει για πιο γρηγορα ας χρησιμοποιησει την υπηρεσια "ΑΓΟΡΑ" του "αρχειου" οπου ειναι και πιο ακριβη. Με τα λεφτα που εχει η 6μηνη πχ. συνδρομη δεν αγοραζεις κανενα καινουργιο "αρχειο" απο μαγαζι ενω αντιθετα "αγοραζεις" στους 6 μηνες πολλα περισσοτερα.
Μην ειμαστε αχαριστοι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karlesg

Αν αυριο η 4νετ σου κατεβασει στο μισο την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης σου...
παλι την ιδια δουλεια θα κανεις αλλα εκει που θελεις 1 μερα για να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο θα θελεις 2.

Μη διαμαρτυρηθεις ομως... γιατι αυτο ειναι αχαριστια... 

Και εδω δε μιλαμε για 50% μειωση αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο...

Τεσπα ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του, αλλα να αποκαλουμαστε και αχαριστοι για μια μειωση της ταξης του 80% στην παροχη υπηρεσιων μιας υπηρεσιας το θεωρω λιγακι υπερβολικο

----------


## pelopas1

> Και τι εγινε που μειωθηκε το οριο!!! Σιγα τα αυγα.
> Τι να κατεβασω ενα "αρχειο" των 6-7 GB σε 1 μερα τι σε 2 ή 3. Ακομα και με το torrent σου βγαινει η ψυχη να κατεβει και σε πολυ περισσοτερες μερες, οποτε 1-2 μερες καθυστερηση δεν λεει τιποτα.
> Οποιος θελει για πιο γρηγορα ας χρησιμοποιησει την υπηρεσια "ΑΓΟΡΑ" του "αρχειου" οπου ειναι και πιο ακριβη. Με τα λεφτα που εχει η 6μηνη πχ. συνδρομη δεν αγοραζεις κανενα καινουργιο "αρχειο" απο μαγαζι ενω αντιθετα "αγοραζεις" στους 6 μηνες πολλα περισσοτερα.
> Μην ειμαστε αχαριστοι!!!!!!!!!!


για βρες εσυ για αγορα πχ καποιες παλιες ταινιες η σειρες, που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση σε γνωστα sites τα οποια πωλουν τετιου ειδους, να τις βρεις?

ψαξε και σε sites δημοπρασιων εσωτερικου η εξωτερικου?

και αμμα βρεις κατι  δυσευρετο, ελα να μας το πεις

υγ¨¨ δυστυχως πηγαινουμε ολοταχως για καινουργια υπηρεσια filehosting  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## platanos

> Αν αυριο η 4νετ σου κατεβασει στο μισο την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης σου...
> παλι την ιδια δουλεια θα κανεις αλλα εκει που θελεις 1 μερα για να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο θα θελεις 2.
> 
> Μη διαμαρτυρηθεις ομως... γιατι αυτο ειναι αχαριστια... 
> 
> Και εδω δε μιλαμε για 50% μειωση αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο...
> 
> Τεσπα ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του, αλλα να αποκαλουμαστε και αχαριστοι για μια μειωση της ταξης του 80% στην παροχη υπηρεσιων μιας υπηρεσιας το θεωρω λιγακι υπερβολικο


Αν η 4νετ κατεβασει την ταχυτητα θα παρω το κουβαδακι μου και θα την κανω. Οπως και στο RS ισως οταν τελειωσει η συνδρομη. 
Απλα στη συγκεκριμενη φαση με το RS ειμαι της αποψης οτι δεν μπορω να διαμαρτυρομαι για κατι που ναι μεν το πληρωνω αλλα απο την αλλη μου γλυτωνει πολλα λεφτα (καταλαβαινεις πιστευω, να μην επεκταθω  :Wink: )
Αν δω λοιπον καποια στιγμη οτι ειναι ασυμφορο (σιγα μην ειναι) θα την κανω για αλλο filehosting και με την ελπιδα να μην συμβει και εκει το ιδιο.   



> για βρες εσυ για αγορα πχ καποιες παλιες ταινιες η σειρες, που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση σε γνωστα sites τα οποια πωλουν τετιου ειδους, να τις βρεις?
> 
> ψαξε και σε sites δημοπρασιων εσωτερικου η εξωτερικου?
> 
> και αμμα βρεις κατι  δυσευρετο, ελα να μας το πεις
> 
> υγ¨¨ δυστυχως πηγαινουμε ολοταχως για καινουργια υπηρεσια filehosting


Δεν μιλησα για καποια σπανια ταινια ή κατι αλλο, αλλα για αλλα "πραγματα" (να μην επεκταθω) που κατεβαζουμε που αν τα πληρωσεις σε μαγαζι κανονικα θα θες πολλα λεφτα.
Ασφαλως μπορει να παμε καποια στιγμη για αλλες υπηρεσιες αλλα βλεπω καποια στιγμη να γινεται το ιδιο με τις περισσοτερες.

----------


## sdikr

> για βρες εσυ για αγορα πχ καποιες παλιες ταινιες η σειρες, που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση σε γνωστα sites τα οποια πωλουν τετιου ειδους, να τις βρεις?
> 
> ψαξε και σε sites δημοπρασιων εσωτερικου η εξωτερικου?
> 
> και αμμα βρεις κατι  δυσευρετο, ελα να μας το πεις
> 
> υγ¨¨ δυστυχως πηγαινουμε ολοταχως για καινουργια υπηρεσια filehosting


Μα πάντα μπορείς να στείλεις ενα  μαιλ  στην εταίρια  που έχει τα δικαιώματα  ώστε  να το σκεφτεί.

----------


## pelopas1

sdikr

οσες φορες προσπαθησα απαντησαν με τον γνωστο κλασικο τροπο τους

δεν θα εχουμε πολλους αγοραστες για το ταδε προιον

η

δεν εχουμε τα δικαιωματα για το ταδε προιον, η δεν εχει επιτευθει ακομα συμφωνια με τον ιδιοκτητη για να προβαλουμε το προιον στην αγορα

μαυραγοριτες με αλλα λογια

και ειναι κριμα, επειδη καποιες παλιες σειρες απο οικονομικη αποψη(θα ελεγα και ως θεμα μεταφορας format απο dvd σε hd blueray.......αν και σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις να μην εχουν βγει καν σε dvd format) , πιθανως δεν προκειται να ξαναβγουν

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr
> 
> οσες φορες προσπαθησα απαντησαν με τον γνωστο κλασικο τροπο τους
> 
> δεν θα εχουμε πολλους αγοραστες για το ταδε προιον
> 
> η
> 
> *δεν εχουμε τα δικαιωματα για το ταδε προιον, η δεν εχει επιτευθει ακομα συμφωνια με τον ιδιοκτητη για να προβαλουμε το προιον στην αγορα
> ...


Μα  αυτοί πάνε  με τον νόμιμο τρόπο,   τι αλλό να κάνουν;
όταν λέω  εταίρια  μιλάω  για την εταίρια που έχει τα δικαιώματα,  θα μου πείς  μετά,  μα δεν θέλω  να δώσω  πάνω  απο χ  ευρώ

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

και εγώ έστειλα το πρωί ένα mail γεμάτο βρυσιές και διάφορα άλλα!!  :Thinking: 

είπα να αυξήσουν τις τιμές τότε, και μην βάζουν διάφορες μ@λ@κίες για να μπερδεύονται περισσότερο οι χρήστες..  :Laughing: 

περιμένω απάντηση τώρα!  :Respekt:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> περιμένω απάντηση τώρα!


Ελπίζω να μην στείλουν κι εσένα *αυτό*

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Ελπίζω να μην στείλουν κι εσένα *αυτό*



Ας τολμήσουν  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

Θα πάω σε κάνα net cafe και θα πέσει πολύ mail bombing  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## sdikr

> και εγώ έστειλα το πρωί ένα mail γεμάτο *βρυσιές* και διάφορα άλλα!! 
> 
> είπα να αυξήσουν τις τιμές τότε, και μην βάζουν διάφορες μ@λ@κίες για να μπερδεύονται περισσότερο οι χρήστες.. 
> 
> περιμένω απάντηση τώρα!



Ετσί έτσι να ξέρουν με ποιους έχουν να κάνουν!

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Ετσί έτσι να ξέρουν με ποιους έχουν να κάνουν!


Το ίδιο όμως πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι..

Τουλάχιστον να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άτομα να συντάξουμε ένα κείμενο στα αγγλικά και να το στείλουμε μετά όλοι στη rapidshare..

Να γίνουν down τα mailservers τους... 


Ξυπνήστε επιτέλους, είμαστε ικανοί για όλα  :Mad:  :Mad:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Το ίδιο όμως πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι..
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άτομα να συντάξουμε ένα κείμενο στα αγγλικά και να το στείλουμε μετά όλοι στη rapidshare..
> 
> *Να γίνουν down τα mailservers τους...*
> 
> Ξυπνήστε επιτέλους, είμαστε ικανοί για όλα



Εδώ αντέχουν τόσα GB traffic/day (μην πω per hour (μην πω per minute  :Razz: )) θα ρίξουν 100 άτομα τον mailserver?  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Πάντως καλό θα είναι να γίνει κάτι ομαδικό... Όπως το petition

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Εδώ αντέχουν τόσα GB traffic/day (μην πω per hour (μην πω per minute )) θα ρίξουν 100 άτομα τον mailserver? 
> 
> Πάντως καλό θα είναι να γίνει κάτι ομαδικό... Όπως το petition


Είπα εγώ 100 άτομα?

Βάλε 1000 adslgr members..

Υπάρχουν και τόσα άλλα greek forums..

να συνεργαστούμε...  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## contime

> Το ίδιο όμως πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι..
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άτομα να συντάξουμε ένα κείμενο στα αγγλικά και να το στείλουμε μετά όλοι στη rapidshare..
> 
> Να γίνουν down τα mailservers τους... 
> 
> 
> Ξυπνήστε επιτέλους, είμαστε ικανοί για όλα


Πουλια στον αερα πιανεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Το ίδιο όμως πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι..
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άτομα να συντάξουμε ένα κείμενο στα αγγλικά και να το στείλουμε μετά όλοι στη rapidshare..
> 
> Να γίνουν down τα mailservers τους... 
> 
> 
> Ξυπνήστε επιτέλους, είμαστε ικανοί για όλα


το να βρίζουμε  το θεωρείς καλό; 
οχι ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω

----------


## mrsaccess

Τι petitions και emails; Να βγούμε στους δρόμους, να πλακωθούμε με τα ΜΑΤ, να σπάσουμε βιτρίνες, να κάνουμε πρωτοσέλιδα στις εφημερίδες και να εμφανιστούμε στα κεντρικά δελτία ειδήσεων όλων των ειδησεογραφικών πρακτορείων του κόσμου.

Rapidshare δεν θα σου περάσει! Θέλουμε τα αρχεία μας πίσω και γρήγορα!  :ROFL:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Τι petitions και emails; Να βγούμε στους δρόμους, να πλακωθούμε με τα ΜΑΤ, να σπάσουμε βιτρίνες, να κάνουμε πρωτοσέλιδα στις εφημερίδες και να εμφανιστούμε στα κεντρικά δελτία ειδήσεων όλων των ειδησεογραφικών πρακτορείων του κόσμου.
> 
> Rapidshare δεν θα σου περάσει! Θέλουμε τα αρχεία μας πίσω και γρήγορα!


Μπορεί μερικοί να γελάσουν με αυτό που είπες φίλε..


Αλλά αυτό που λες θα είναι η πραγματικότητα σε λίγα χρόνια..

Απλά κάντε υπομονή  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ εύχομαι πράγματι να είναι αυτό η πραγματικότητα σε λίγα χρόνια. Γιατί θα σημαίνει πως έχουμε λύσει όλα τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματά μας ως κοινωνία και το μόνο που μένει να μας ενοχλεί είναι τα p2p και το bandwidth.

----------


## pelopas1

> Μα  αυτοί πάνε  με τον νόμιμο τρόπο,   τι αλλό να κάνουν;
> όταν λέω  εταίρια  μιλάω  για την εταίρια που έχει τα δικαιώματα,  θα μου πείς  μετά,  μα δεν θέλω  να δώσω  πάνω  απο χ  ευρώ


βαζουνε μερικες φορες κατι παραλογες χρηματικες απαιτησεις...αστα να πανε

----------


## Linus

Ακούω για μεγάλα αρχεία, χρειάζονται 3-4 ημέρες να κατέβουν, κι αν μειωθούν οι ταχύτητες θα θέλουν τις διπλασίες. Τι στο καλό κατεβάζετε?

Χαλαρώστε λίγο, με 3 άτομα είχαμε rs account, και δν ξεπερνάγαμε το 50% από το συνολικό που μπορούσαμε να κατεβάζουμε. Μην έιστε και αχάριστοι όπως είπε και κάποιος παρπάνω. Παράνομα αρχεία κατεβάζουμε, που θα θέλαμε χιλιάδες ευρώ να τα κατεβάζουμε διαφορετικά....  :Thinking:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

παράνομα αρχεία κατεβάζουμε δωρεάν περίπου ναι..

αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι ο άλλος θα κάνει ότι θέλει γιατί είμαστε αναγκασμένοι μόνο και μόνο σε αυτόν..

δεν έχει η rapidshare το μονοπώλιο!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## therion

10 giga την μέρα ρε παιδια δεν ειναι αρκετά?Δηλάδή με πόσο είστε ευχαριστημένοι?Εγώ πιστευω οτι είναι υπέρ αρκετα!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ας διαβάσει κανείς και κανένα FAQ  :RTFM:

----------


## pelopas1

> 10 giga την μέρα ρε παιδια δεν ειναι αρκετά?Δηλάδή με πόσο είστε ευχαριστημένοι?Εγώ πιστευω οτι είναι υπέρ αρκετα!


τωρα ομως με 2.3 giga την ημερα θα ειμαστε κατενθουσιασμενοι  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

*Linus*, κοιτάς το δάκτυλο και χάνεις το δάσος. Δεν αφορά κανέναν μας τι κατεβάζει ο καθένας και πόσο κατεβάζει. Το θέμα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ότι άνευ προειδοποίησης και χωρίς συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα, μία εταιρεία με μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών προχωρά σε 80% μείωση υπηρεσίας με 0% μείωση τιμής. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βέβαια, δε νομίζω πως αξίζει διαμαρτυρία ή συγκέντρωση υπογραφών, απλώς εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

ΥΣ: Εφ' όσον 3 άτομα δεν ξεπερνούσατε το 50% επιτρεπόμενο, δηλαδή κάνατε μέγιστη 16% χρήση μέσο όρο ανά άτομο από το επιτρεπόμενο, πλέον ακόμα και αν αγοράσετε ένα account ο καθένας σας, θα είστε ήδη πολύ κοντά στο όριο αφού η χρήση μειώθηκε κατά 80% (δηλαδή 20% από πριν)  :Wink:

----------


## karlesg

Μαρεσει να διαβαζω αποψεις περι αχαριστιας...

Γιατι δεν πατε να τα γραψετε τα ιδια και στο νημα που εχει γινει για την επιστολη διαμαρτυριας που προωθειται προς την 4νετ?

Μηπως το μπουκωμα που εχει η 4νετ σας ενοχλει στο web browsing ή σας ενοχλει στο κατεβασμα "μεγαλων αρχειων"?

Γιατι δεν τα γραφατε στο νημα που υπηρχε  για το traffic shaping?

Εδω μιλαμε για μειωση 80% παρεχομενων υπηρεσιων κι εσεις μου μιλατε για αχαριστια... Δυσκολευομαι να κατανοησω καποια πραγματα...

----------


## Linus

Το μόνο γεγονός που με πειράζει, είναι τα σχόλια ορισμένων. 

Ότι χάθηκε ο  κόσμος, τι μας κάναν οι άτιμοι, μας κατέστρεψαν, θα αυτοκτονήσω, θα τα σπάσω όλα, θα μαζέψω υπογραφές, θα κάνω αγωγές, δν θα μπορώ να συνεχίσω το επάγγελμα του dling κλπ κλπ.

Λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές..

Σαφώς και δεν με αφορά το πόσο κατεβάζει και τι κατεβάζει κάποιος, αλλά ορισμένοι το παρκάνουν με τα μεγέθη τις ημέρες κλπ

@Προσωπικά το μπούκωμα της φόρθνετ με εππηρεάζει μόνο στη Dota, δεν έχω κανέναν απολύτως πρόβλημα στο Download  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos79

> τωρα ομως με 2.3 giga την ημερα θα ειμαστε κατενθουσιασμενοι


εμένα πάντως ρε παιδια μου λένε με κόκκινα γράμματα ότι έχω 10G την ημέρα. Μήπως γιατι πριν μία εβδομάδα ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου για ένα χρόνο;

----------


## and64

> εμένα πάντως ρε παιδια μου λένε με κόκκινα γράμματα ότι έχω 10G την ημέρα. Μήπως γιατι πριν μία εβδομάδα ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου για ένα χρόνο;


Ακριβώς για τους παλιούς ισχύει το 10gb/μέρα αλλα δεν αθροίζονται πλέον. Για παραπάνω "τρώς" από το treafficshare...

----------


## karlesg

> εμένα πάντως ρε παιδια μου λένε με κόκκινα γράμματα ότι έχω 10G την ημέρα. Μήπως γιατι πριν μία εβδομάδα ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου για ένα χρόνο;



Ναι οντως εχεις 10 την ημερα μεχρι να ληξει η συνδρομη σου.

Αλλα νομιζω οτι και για σενα θα ισχυει το οριο των 80 το μηνα, χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα κατα πασα βεβαιοτητα...

Δηλαδη αν σε 10 ή 20 μερες εξαντλησεις τα 80 τον υπολοιπο μηνα απλα θα περιμενεις... ή θα τρως απο trafficshare μεχρι να εξαντληθει. Και τοτε ή πληρωνεις ή παλι περιμενεις...

για τους νεους συνδρομητες ομως ή αυτους που κανουν τωρα ανανεωση ισχυει το 2,6 την ημερα (αληθεια απο ποτε τα 2600....... bytes ειναι 2,6 GB συμφωνα με την ανακοινωση της ραπιντ?
και οχι περιπου 2,4?

Καποιος περασε το μαθημα με σκονακι... Ρε τι πλακα εχουν!

----------


## mrsaccess

Βασικά πλέον έχουν αλλάξει οι μονάδες μέτρησης και τα 2.600.000.000 bytes είναι 2.6GB.
Οι παλιές μονάδες (εκεί που είναι 2.4κάτι) ονομάζονται GiB.

----------


## batraxos1978

Αντε να πω και εγω τον πονο μου.

Μεγαλη βλακεια που το κανανε ετσι.2.66GB δεν "ακουγονται" πολλα.Και οσο για τις αλλες "πορτοκαλιες" δεν συγκρινονται με το rapidshare οσο και να το θελουμε.Το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο απο Links στο internet rapidshare ειναι.Θα προτιμουσα εστω (με βαρια καρδια...) να εδινε και αλλο πακετο με μεγαλυτερο χωρο αλλα λιγο (λιγουλακι...μην το ξεφτιλυσουνε) πιο ακριβο.

Αυτα.Ξενερα παντος...

----------


## mrsaccess

Βασικά δίνει, 100GB με 10€ τα οποία από όσο καταλαβαίνω δεν σε περιορίζουν ούτε ανά ημέρα (θες να τα κατεβάσεις όλα σε μια μέρα; οκ) ούτε σε διάρκεια (αν έχεις premium τα κρατάς όσο θέλεις, δεν λήγουν).

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

αυτό είναι το κακό..

εμείς ανεβάσαμε τόσο υλικό εκεί (δλδ με τη δική μας προσπάθεια μεγάλωσε τόσο πολύ) 

και τώρα για να τα κατεβάσουμε ζητάει χρήματα  :Thumb down:

----------


## WAntilles

> Βασικά πλέον έχουν αλλάξει οι μονάδες μέτρησης και τα 2.600.000.000 bytes είναι 2.6GB.
> Οι παλιές μονάδες (εκεί που είναι 2.4κάτι) ονομάζονται GiB.


Αλήτες, απατεώνες, κλέφτες κι αετονύχηδες.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

:Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## merciful

Mέγα βλακεία αυτη η αλλαγη ... αναρωτιεμαι για ποιους λογους το καναν αραγε αφου μια χαρα ηταν... :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

> Βασικά πλέον έχουν αλλάξει οι μονάδες μέτρησης και τα 2.600.000.000 bytes είναι 2.6GB.
> Οι παλιές μονάδες (εκεί που είναι 2.4κάτι) ονομάζονται GiB.


Όντως τώρα διάβαζα στο wikipedia ότι σύμφωνα με την IEC, από το 1999 έχουν αλλαχτεί, άρα αυτό που έλεγα περί 2.47 GB είναι άκυρο. Πάντως σαλάτα φαίνεται να τα έχουν κάνει αφού ο περισσότερος κόσμος, τα προγράμματα και τα λειτουργικά συνεχίζουν να τα υπολογίζουν αντίστροφα. Αυτοί οι άτιμοι οι hdd manufactures φταίνε για όλα  :Thumb down:

----------


## karlesg

> Αλήτες, απατεώνες, κλέφτες κι αετονύχηδες.


Ετσι ετσι... καλα μου τα λες καλα να παθω...


τωρα θα μου εξηγησεις και γιατι πρεπει να δεχτω 80% μειωση στις παροχες που μου προσφεραν χωρις καμμια προειδοποιηση? Ή μηπως δινουν καπου refund για το υπολοιπο των ημερων που εχω και δεν θελω πλεον να ειμαι συνδρομητης?

----------


## mrsaccess

> Αλήτες, απατεώνες, κλέφτες κι αετονύχηδες.


Αν και προτιμώ την παλαιά μονάδα μέτρησης αφού με αυτήν έχω μεγαλώσει υπάρχει κάποιο δίκιο στην απόφαση για την αλλαγή.

Τα προθέματα K, M, G  κτλ στο S.I. υποδηλώνουν δυνάμεις του 10. Κακώς οι πρόγονοί μου (Gomputer Neaterdalis) αποφάσισαν αυθαίρετα να τα χρησιμοποιούν για δυνάμεις του 2.

Είναι αυτό που λέμε μη στάνταρ.   :Smile: 

Έτσι:
Κ -> 10^3 
Ki -> 2^10
M -> 10^3 K
Mi -> 2^10 Ki
κοκ

----------


## psyxakias

> τωρα θα μου εξηγησεις και γιατι πρεπει να δεχτω 80% μειωση στις παροχες που μου προσφεραν χωρις καμμια προειδοποιηση? Ή μηπως δινουν καπου refund για το υπολοιπο των ημερων που εχω και δεν θελω πλεον να ειμαι συνδρομητης?


Σχετικά με τα GiB & GB το λέει ο WAntilles  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν και προτιμώ την παλαιά μονάδα μέτρησης αφού με αυτήν έχω μεγαλώσει υπάρχει κάποιο δίκιο στην απόφαση για την αλλαγή.
> 
> Τα προθέματα K, M, G  κτλ στο S.I. υποδηλώνουν δυνάμεις του 10. Κακώς οι πρόγονοί μου (Gomputer Neaterdalis) αποφάσισαν αυθαίρετα να τα χρησιμοποιούν για δυνάμεις του 2.
> 
> Είναι αυτό που λέμε μη στάνταρ.


Προφανώς υπήρχαν λόγοι που αρχικά προτίμησαν δυνάμεις του 2, πχ ότι η μνήμη είναι πάντα σε δύναμη του 2.

Προσωπικά δε με πειράζουν οι νέες ονομασίες που απεικονίζουν τα bytes έτσι:
1 GB => 1.000 MB => 1.000.000 KB => 1.000.000.000 Bytes
1 GiB => 1.024 MiB => 1.048.576 KiB => 1.073.741.824 Bytes

Περισσότερο με πειράζει το μπλέξιμο που έχουν προκαλέσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.  :Thumb down: 

ΥΣ: Μήπως να γίνει κανά split, "Συζήτηση για μονάδες μέτρησης (KB vs KiB, MB vs MiB, GB vs GiB)";  :Whistle:

----------


## karlesg

Ρε παιδια το θεμα δεν ειναι αν πληρωνοντας ενα α ποσο γλυτωνουμε ενα αλλο μεγαλυτερο 

Το Napster το θυμαστε? Τωρα το Napster που ειναι?

Το θεμα ειναι η κοροιδια μιας μεγαλης εταιρειας απεναντι στους χρηστες της.

Η πρωτογνωρη μειωση παρεχομενων υπηρεσιων απεναντι σε αυτους που ειχαν πληρωσει για αυτες...

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δε σας κακοφενεται αυτο που εκανε η ραπιντ, αλλα αν σας πει ο ISP οτι θα σας κανει κατι αναλογο θα τρεχετε με τα δικανα στους δρομους να τους πυροβολησετε...

Ολοι ομως, μηδενος εξαιρουμενου...

----------


## mrsaccess

Όσοι είχαν ήδη πληρώσει έχασαν μόνο το αθροιστικό traffic, δηλαδή αυτό που δεν χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα να το έχουν για αύριο.

Οι νέες τιμές ισχύουν μόνο για όσους αγοράζουν / ανανεώνουν τώρα.

Με ενοχλεί αλλά δεν πρόκειται και για το πλέον απαραίτητο αγαθό οπότε δεν τρελαίνομαι.

----------


## karlesg

Φιλε μου μπορει εσενα να μη σε ενοχλει αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.

Καποιον δεν τον ενοχλει το traffic shaping αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.

Θεωρω λαθος να υποστηριζει καποιος αυτη την τακτικη και να λεει ελα μωρε σιγα δεν τρεχει τιποτα...

Δεν πρεπει σα χρηστες να προσπερναμε τετοιες επιλογες στο ετσι. Αν δε μας ενοχλουν δεν ασχολουμαστε και δε σχολιαζουμε, αλλα ειμαι αντιθετος στο να δινουμε δικιο σε καποιον που σκεφτεται ετσι...

Γενικα οποιος κι αν ειναι αυτος οτι και υπηρεσια να μας προσφερει...

Αυτο ειναι που μενοχλει εμενα

----------


## psyxakias

> Όσοι είχαν ήδη πληρώσει έχασαν μόνο το αθροιστικό traffic


Σε αυτό έχω μία απορία. Τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουν που προχώρησαν σε κανονική παραβίαση των όρων της υπηρεσίας; Διότι μειώνοντας το συσσορευμένο traffic σε όλους πριν την λήξη, πρόκειται ξεκάθαρα για παραβίαση όρων αφού οι συνδρομητές για άλλη υπηρεσία προπλήρωσαν και άλλη λαμβάνουν.

Όπως είπες και εσύ βέβαια, δε πρόκειται για απαραίτητο αγαθό. Απλά η κίνηση και μόνο με αποτρέπει να ανανεώσω το 2 εβδομάδων ληγμένο account μου διότι απλούστατα δε τους εμπιστεύομαι. Ποιος εγγυάται ότι αύριο δε θα κάνουν άλλη μία μείωση της τάξεως του 80% στο συσσωρευμένο traffic ακόμα και σε αυτούς που έχουν προπληρώσει, ώστε να μειωθεί από 10 GB σε 2 GB και το ημερήσιο από 2 GB σε 400 MB; Κανείς  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos79

> Σε αυτό έχω μία απορία. Τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουν που προχώρησαν σε κανονική παραβίαση των όρων της υπηρεσίας; Διότι μειώνοντας το συσσορευμένο traffic σε όλους πριν την λήξη, πρόκειται ξεκάθαρα για παραβίαση όρων αφού οι συνδρομητές για άλλη υπηρεσία προπλήρωσαν και άλλη λαμβάνουν.
> 
> Όπως είπες και εσύ βέβαια, δε πρόκειται για απαραίτητο αγαθό. Απλά η κίνηση και μόνο με αποτρέπει να ανανεώσω το 2 εβδομάδων ληγμένο account μου διότι απλούστατα δε τους εμπιστεύομαι. Ποιος εγγυάται ότι αύριο δε θα κάνουν άλλη μία μείωση της τάξεως του 80% στο συσσωρευμένο traffic ακόμα και σε αυτούς που έχουν προπληρώσει, ώστε να μειωθεί από 10 GB σε 2 GB και το ημερήσιο από 2 GB σε 400 MB; Κανείς


εγώ πιστεύω ότι επειδή αρκετοί συνδρομητές από όλο τον κόσμο θα την κάνουν με ελαφριά πηδηματάκια, ίσως να αναθεωρήσουν κάποια πράγματα και να δώσουν κάτι άλλο (άραγε τι :Wink:  το οποίο να δικαιολογεί αυτη τη χαζομάρα που έκαναν (κατά την άποψή μου).  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Φιλε μου μπορει εσενα να μη σε ενοχλει αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.
> 
> Καποιον δεν τον ενοχλει το traffic shaping αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.
> 
> Θεωρω λαθος να υποστηριζει καποιος αυτη την τακτικη και να λεει ελα μωρε σιγα δεν τρεχει τιποτα...
> 
> Δεν πρεπει σα χρηστες να προσπερναμε τετοιες επιλογες στο ετσι. Αν δε μας ενοχλουν δεν ασχολουμαστε και δε σχολιαζουμε, αλλα ειμαι αντιθετος στο να δινουμε δικιο σε καποιον που σκεφτεται ετσι...
> 
> Γενικα οποιος κι αν ειναι αυτος οτι και υπηρεσια να μας προσφερει...
> ...


Έχω ήδη εξηγήσει πως πιστεύω ότι το έκαναν επειδή δεν έβγαιναν. Το BW είναι ακριβό, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.
Εδώ ολόκληρη OTENET έχει 17gbps σύνδεση στο internet και ολόκληρη Forthnet 12.5gbps με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες.

Από εκεί και πέρα έκαναν το πιο λογικό, κράτησαν σταθερές τις τιμές τους και για όποιον θέλει επιπλέον BW το δίνουν με 10cents ανά 1GB.
Δηλαδή να το ακριβύνουν για όλους γιατί μερικοί θέλουν να κατεβάζουν πιο πολύ; Να επιδοτούν οι light τους heavy;

Στην τελική 80GB το μήνα αν έχεις μια δουλειά και 2-3 φίλους που κάποτε θα βγεις μαζί τους (btw μπορείτε να κάνετε και file sharing μεταξύ σας) είναι υπεραρκετό περιεχόμενο. Πόσες ταινίες πια θα δει ένας άνθρωπος σε ένα μήνα;

----------


## theofilos79

> Έχω ήδη εξηγήσει πως πιστεύω ότι το έκαναν επειδή δεν έβγαιναν. Το BW είναι ακριβό, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.
> Εδώ ολόκληρη OTENET έχει 17gbps σύνδεση στο internet και ολόκληρη Forthnet 12.5gbps με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα έκαναν το πιο λογικό, κράτησαν σταθερές τις τιμές τους και για όποιον θέλει επιπλέον BW το δίνουν με 10cents ανά 1GB.
> Δηλαδή να το ακριβύνουν για όλους γιατί μερικοί θέλουν να κατεβάζουν πιο πολύ; Να επιδοτούν οι light τους heavy;
> 
> Στην τελική 80GB το μήνα αν έχεις μια δουλειά και 2-3 φίλους που κάποτε θα βγεις μαζί τους (btw μπορείτε να κάνετε και file sharing μεταξύ σας) είναι υπεραρκετό περιεχόμενο. Πόσες ταινίες πια θα δει ένας άνθρωπος σε ένα μήνα;


δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο, αλλά όταν σε καλομάθουν σου κακαφαίνεται μετά......σωστά;  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

> δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο, αλλά όταν σε καλομάθουν σου κακαφαίνεται μετά......σωστά;


Σαφώς! Μου κακοφαίνεται και αρκετά μάλιστα αφού είμαι πρόσφατο μέλος του RS και δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να... χαλαρώσω «κατεβαστικά».

Αλλά πιστεύω μακροπρόθεσμα δεν θα με ενοχλήσει πολύ. Στην ανάγκη θα δώσω και 10 ευρώ για 100GB trafficshare ώστε να μην έχω το άγχος του ημερήσιου ορίου και το οποίο πιστεύω δεν θα εξαντλήσω σε λιγότερο από τρίμηνο.

----------


## theofilos79

> Σαφώς! Μου κακοφαίνεται και αρκετά μάλιστα αφού είμαι πρόσφατο μέλος του RS και δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να... χαλαρώσω «κατεβαστικά».
> 
> Αλλά πιστεύω μακροπρόθεσμα δεν θα με ενοχλήσει πολύ. Στην ανάγκη θα δώσω και 10 ευρώ για 100GB trafficshare ώστε να μην έχω το άγχος του ημερήσιου ορίου και το οποίο πιστεύω δεν θα εξαντλήσω σε λιγότερο από τρίμηνο.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Φιλε μου μπορει εσενα να μη σε ενοχλει αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.
> 
> Καποιον δεν τον ενοχλει το traffic shaping αλλα σαν τακτικη ειναι καταδικαστεα.


To TS όπως έγινε, ούτε ανακοινώθηκε, ούτε υπήρξε μεταβατική περίοδος στους ήδη πελάτες και άλλαξε την προσφερόμενη υπηρεσία από internet με best effort σε "internet με best effort εκτός αν βαριόμαστε να προσπαθήσουμε".

Το RS απλά άλλαξε τον τιμοκατάλογο (βλ. τσώρτσιλ και "την τιμή παζαρεύουμε").

Το μόνο καταδικαστέο imho είναι η αλλαγή του αθροιστικού BW από 50 σε 10, που εν μέρει μόνο καλύψανε με τα 50 GB credit στο TS. Αυτό *είναι* σοβαρός λόγος διαμαρτυρίας. Η κλάψα για το πόσες μέρες θα κάνει το far cry 2 ή το ότι δυσκόλεψε το account sharing δεν είναι.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ξαχνάμε πως το RapidShare, και κάθε RS, είναι εταιρία. Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε. Δεν σ' αρέσουν οι υπηρεσίες που σου προσφέρουμε; Βρίσκεις πως πληρώνεις πολλά €€/GB; Φεύγεις... Υπάρχουν κι αλλού εταιρίες που προσφέρουν παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες.

Το πρόβλημα για εμάς ως καταναλωτές έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι το RS, καλώς ή κακώς, είναι μια απ' τις καλύτερες (αν όχι η καλύτερη) επιλογή για εμάς (όχι μόνο ως προς τις ταχύτητες κλπ αλλά και ως προς στον όγκο δεδομένων). Μπορώ να το παρομοιάσω σαν τον ΟΤΕ με τους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## pameislandia

Εγώ κατεβάζω από RS χωρίς να έχω λογαριασμό. Είναι σίγουρα σπαστικό που χρειάζεται να περιμένεις κλπ. Αλλά υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να ξεπεράσεις τον περιορισμό στο download που βάζει. Ανοίγεις και κλείνεις στιγμιαία το router και δεν αναγνωρίζει το RS ότι είσαι ο ίδιος. Υποθέτω αν έχεις λογαριασμό και θέλεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι, βρίσκεις τη διεύθυνση συνδεδεμένος με το λογαριασμό σου και μετά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις εκτός λογαριασμού.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγώ κατεβάζω από RS χωρίς να έχω λογαριασμό. Είναι σίγουρα σπαστικό που χρειάζεται να περιμένεις κλπ. *Αλλά υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να ξεπεράσεις τον περιορισμό στο download που βάζει. Ανοίγεις και κλείνεις στιγμιαία το router και δεν αναγνωρίζει το RS ότι είσαι ο ίδιος.* Υποθέτω αν έχεις λογαριασμό και θέλεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι, βρίσκεις τη διεύθυνση συνδεδεμένος με το λογαριασμό σου και μετά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις εκτός λογαριασμού.


Γιατί κι αυτό δεν είναι σπαστικό; Κατέβασε 60 και 70 parts έτσι :Wink:

----------


## pameislandia

Ναι, κυρίως είναι χρονοβόρο, αλλά έχει το πλεονέκτημα του δωρεάν. Ειδικά αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ.

----------


## body125z

> Γιατί κι αυτό δεν είναι σπαστικό; Κατέβασε 60 και 70 parts έτσι


χαχ  ουτε για αστειο.. το εκανα για 7  part  και συφιλλιαζομουν,αν μη τι αλλο για 70...

----------


## michael92

> Τυχάρπαστοι ασυνεπείς τσαρλατάνοι.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> παιδια οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω,δεν παιζει να ισχυει το οριο 2,47GB  ανα ημερα.. αθροιστικα θα πηγαινει ως 80 το μηνα .. αλλιως ουτε 3 ταινιες δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις...
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> 
> Επισης καλα τα  torrent  αλλα αλλιως ειναι να εχεις αμεσα το αρχειο που θες και αλλιως να περιμενεις ποτε ο Τασος,ο μιχαλης ή η κυρα Κατινα θα ανοιξει το ρημαδι το  pc  για να κανει  seed..


Private trackers 1:1  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Εμένα με συμφέρει κατά πολύ να μειωθεί το πελαταλόγιο του rapid ή ακόμα καλύτερα να κλείσει η εταιρεία  :Razz: 

1) Πολλοί θα στραφούν στα torrents (Private trackers) --> more seeding, more BW for me  :Wink: 
2) Πολλοί θα στραφούν σε άλλες εταιρίες με μικρότερο bandwidth, άρα πάλι more BW for me καθώς δεν θα πικάρει τόσο το LAM  :Razz: 

Σπάνια κατεβάζω από rapid και θα είναι συνήθως μικρά αρχεία, οπότε είχα μια φαγούρα, αφήστε που είναι καλύτερα τέτοια μονοπώλεια να κλείσουν...

----------


## juniorjack

Μα καλά, πριν λίγο καιρό αυξήσανε τα όρια κ τώρα τα μειώνουν πιο κάτω απ'οτι ήταν;;

 :Mad:   :Rant:   :Rant:

----------


## Παύλος

Θα την πάθουν και αυτοί έτσι που πάνε όπως οι άλλοι που είχαν το περίφημο Streamload (το θυμάστε είμαι βέβαιος). Την πήρε την διαχείριση μια άλλη εταιρεία η MediaMax, ξεσκίσανε εντελώς τις υπηρεσίες και υποβάθμισαν στο μαύρο χάλι τους τα πάντα, μέχρι που πριν λίγους μήνες έκλεισαν. Βλέπεις ο κόσμος δεν παίζει όπως αυτοί και δεν συγχωρεί ευτυχώς.
Ας ελπίσουμε να βάλουν μυαλό γιατί τους βλέπω πάτο (απόπατο)

----------


## jog

Απαράδεκτες κινήσεις.
Φαίνεται ότι έχουν χάσει τον μπούσουλα.
Η πορεία της υπηρεσίας πάει για πάτο.

----------


## pakitis

Στροφή στα *εκατοντάδες* υπόλοιπα sites ανάλογου περιεχομένου...

----------


## ermis333

> Έχω ήδη εξηγήσει πως πιστεύω ότι το έκαναν επειδή δεν έβγαιναν. Το BW είναι ακριβό, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.
> Εδώ ολόκληρη OTENET έχει 17gbps σύνδεση στο internet και ολόκληρη Forthnet 12.5gbps με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα έκαναν το πιο λογικό, κράτησαν σταθερές τις τιμές τους και για όποιον θέλει επιπλέον BW το δίνουν με 10cents ανά 1GB.
> Δηλαδή να το ακριβύνουν για όλους γιατί μερικοί θέλουν να κατεβάζουν πιο πολύ; Να επιδοτούν οι light τους heavy;
> 
> Στην τελική 80GB το μήνα αν έχεις μια δουλειά και 2-3 φίλους που κάποτε θα βγεις μαζί τους (btw μπορείτε να κάνετε και file sharing μεταξύ σας) είναι υπεραρκετό περιεχόμενο. Πόσες ταινίες πια θα δει ένας άνθρωπος σε ένα μήνα;


Διαφωνώ, άλλο 80gb το μήνα και άλλο 2.6 GB την ημέρα.

Για μια HD ταινία θα πρέπει να περιμένεις 1 εβδομάδα.

ΔΕΝ νοήτε τόσον καιρό να  είναι 5 GB τη μέρα μετά να το πάνε σε 10Gb τη μέρα με 50Gb ανά 5μέρες και τώρα να θέλουν 2.6 GB τη μέρα και 10GB κάθε 5 μέρες τα οποία όμως τα χάνεις άμα δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις....δηλαδή ΕΛΕΟΣ.

Εϊναι καθάρα ληστρικό, αν ξεκίναγε πριν 3-4 χρόνια έτσι κανείς δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε πλέον για ξεσκίσμα της υπηρεσίας.

*Trafficlimit
*
*January 30, 2007*
We have decided to keep the prices we have right now. This means that you can purchase your premium accounts or extend your existing accounts by paying much less than in the past. Furthermore we have adjusted the traffic management as well because some people did not understand the old system. Unfortunately a traffic management is necessary to keep the prices we have right now. *Within five days you may download 20 GB*. For example you may download day by day 4 GB without any interruption. An alternative is that you download 10 GB today, 10 GB tomorrow with a break following the next three days. We think this management is by far more flexible than a strict 4 GB per day rule. We hope you share this opinion with us.



2 Χρόνια σχεδόν πρίν αφήνανε 20GB κάθε 5 μέρες και τουλάχιστον 4gb την ημέρα, σύνολο 120GB και έρχονται τώρα 2 χρόνια μετά με την όποια πτώση στο BW κτλ και τροποποιούν έτσι τους όρους....και μερικοί το βρίσκουν και λογικό;;;;;


Ουσιαστηκά μιλάμε για ΡΑΓΔΑΙΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ και όχι όπως λές




> Από εκεί και πέρα έκαναν το πιο λογικό, κράτησαν σταθερές τις τιμές τους και για όποιον θέλει επιπλέον BW το δίνουν με 10cents ανά 1GB


Αν κράταγαν σταθερές τις τιμές και ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΑΝΕ την υπηρεσία τότε μόνο θα ίσχυε αυτό που λές.....τροποποιόντας όμως τους όρους είναι λες και έκανες μια τεράστια αύξηση στην τιμή.......πως βγαίναν πριν 2 χρόνια με τα διπλάσια GB και τώρα ξαφνικά δεν βγαίνουν;;;;;

----------


## mrsaccess

Πριν δύο χρόνια δεν υπήρχε 720p και 1080p. Η διαφορά όγκου είναι τριπλάσια για τα 720p (και δεν επηρεάζει μόνο ταινίες αλλά και σειρές  :Whistling: ) ενώ στα 1080p απλά ξεφεύγουμε χωρίς να παραβλέπουμε και τις περιπτώσεις raw bluray (20GB+).

Από φέτος ειδικά δεν υπάρχει υλικό που να μην βγαίνει σε 720p.

----------


## miltiadis21

Σε λίγα χρόνια τα παιδιά μας δέν θα ξέρουν τι είναι το rapidshare  :Razz:

----------


## Stevethegreat

Με απλα λόγια μόλις ανακοινωσαν ότι τετραπλασίασαν τις τιμες, εφόσον προκείμενου να έχεις τις αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες με αυτές που σου δίναν μέχρι πρότινως θα χρειαστείς να αγοράσεις τέσσερις λογαριασμούς τώρα.

Εντάξει μαγκιά τους, εφόσον είναι μονοπώλιο φαντάζομαι οτι μπορούν να κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα. Κατί αντίστοιχο θα ήταν να ερχόταν η Mercedes και να σου έλεγε οτι το CLK που μέχρι πρότινως το έδινα για 50.000, τώρα το δίνω 200.000, ή ακόμα καλύτερα επειδή είμαστε καλοί μαζί σου κρατάμε την τιμη στις 50.000  και σου θα σου δίνουμε ένα Smart σ'αυτή τη τιμη, βέβαια την επομένη θα γινόταν χαμός στην αυτοκιντοβιομηχανία και η Μercedes θα έβαινε πρoς πτωχευση μεσα σε ενα διάστημα λίγων εβδομάδων. Εφόσον βεβαίως το Ιnternet sharing δε βρίσκεται ούτε κατα διάνοια στο επίπεδο ωριμότητας της αυτοκινιτοβιομηχαίας (που έχει και 100 χρόνια στην πλάτη της) τετοια απίστευτα πράγματα μπορούν και συμβαίνουν χωρίς ιδιαίτερο αντίκτυπο....

----------


## Minotavrs

> Εμενα δειχνει πως μπορω ακομα να κατεβαζω μεχρι 10 Gb την ημερα


Αν εισαι παλιος user δεν αλλάζει αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## gkaska189

Ευτυχώς,τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2009 θα μπορώ να κατεβάζω έως 10Gb την ημέρα.  :Whistle: Ύστερα "ο Θεός βοηθός".   :Sad:

----------


## Boromir

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 26.06.2009. It is 243 days remaining.

Ευτυχώς κι εγώ μέχρι τον Ιούνιο είμαι. Εάν και είναι αρκετά για μένα τα 10 GB ανά ημέρα παρόλα αυτά με ξενίζει η τακτική που ακολουθεί η RS. Το 80% μείωση που επέβαλε είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Θα μπορούσε κάλιστα να μιλούσε για μείωση 15-25% και όχι για 80%.

----------


## D_J_V

Πραγματικά οι άνθρωποι έχουν σαλτάρει...
Σήμερα μπήκα και βγάζει κι άλλα μηνύματα π.χ. οτι θα μου δίνει αυτόματα το  trafficshare AN χρειαστεί...
---
Login:	  	Expiration date:	Thu, 9. Apr 2009  	Traffic left:	10 000 MB  	(+55 GB)
RapidPoints:	2641 	Server time:	26.10.2008 09:53:55 	Used storage:	0 MB 	
RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	60.00 GB 	Files:	0 	

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 09.04.2009. It is 164 days remaining.
---
Πατώντας στο +55 βγάζει το μήνυμα If reguired, you Trafficshare balance will automatically be credited to the download quota
Δηλαδή πλέον δε ξέρουμε τι γίνεται ...
Βέβαια μου δίνει 10GB κάθε μέρα ως την λήξη του συμβολαίου και αυτό καλό ακούγεται αλλά μετάνιωσα που ΔΕΝ έκανα ετήσιο λογαριασμό...
Δυστυχώς πάει και αυτό σιγά-σιγά και μελλοντικά θα έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα αφού για να κατεβάσεις μια ταινία της προκοπής 720p απο torrent site θα σπαταλήσεις απο 4,5 έως 8 GB και το ratio σου θα πέσει στα Τάρταρα... μετά για να το φέρεις στα ίσια του θα πρέπει να seedarεις τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα με το χαμηλό upload που έχουμε ενώ παράλληλα θα έχουν βγεί 4-5 νεες ταινίες ή σειρές και σίγουρα θα έχεις τσιμπήσει κάτι στο μέγεθος του 1GB οπότε θα είσαι σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο αιμοραγίας του ratio με αποτέλεματα τα εξής:
1. Να κατεβάζεις 1-2 μαξ ταινίες το μήνα 720p ή 3-4 xvid δηλαδή τσάμπα οι υψηλές αναλύσεις και η καθαρότητα της εικόνας
2. Να πεταχτείς έξω απο καλούς τράκερς μια και το ratio θα είναι μόνιμα κάτω απο τα επιτρεπτά όρια
3. Να πληρώνεις συνδρομές για ratio που έχουν μερικοί τράκερς ή να δίνεις στο radishare δεκαρικάκια για να έχεις είτε εύρος είτε να κάνεις κι άλλο λογαριασμό και γενικά να περιμένεις 3 μέρες να κατεβάσεις μια ταινία
στην καλύτερη...
Σφίγγει ο κλοιός σιγά-σιγά...

........Auto merged post: D_J_V πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τα παραπάνω βέβαια αναφέρονται σε private trackers που έχουν και μια καλή ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος...
Πάντα υπάρχουν οι public αλλά εκεί για 4 GB περιμένεις ΑΙΩΝΕΣ μιας και γίνεται χαμός και υπάρχει το φαινόμενο των 50 seeders και 2000 leechers!!!

----------


## ermis333

Το www.megaupload.com πάντως αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη εναλλακτική λύση,

http://siteanalytics.compete.com/meg...com/?metric=uv


Αν το rapidshare κρατήσει αυτούς τους ηλίθιους όρους βλέπω τους χρήστες να μετακινούνται στο megaupload.

----------


## D_J_V

Αυτό δε λέει κάτι...
Στο τέλος και αυτοί τα ίδια θα κάνουν μιας και θα τους λιώσουμε το bandwidth μεταφερόμενοι όλοι προς τα εκεί...

----------


## panagios

μα βρε παιδια, δεν ειναι τοσο το θεμα του τι μας βολευει....
Το θεμα ειναι το τι υπαρχει στο νετ!!
Εγω προσωπικα δεν εκανα premium επειδη ειναι το καλυτερο site...
Εκανα επειδη μονο rapidshare βρισκω στα διαφορα warez σιτεσ
Αν παντου σηκωναν σε megaupload απλα θα ειχα παει εκει...
Οσον αφορα το οτι καλυτερα ειναι τετοια μονοπωλεια να κλεινουν που ειπε ενασ φιλος πιο πριν, δεν συμφωνω...
Ειναι καλυτερα να υπαρχουν μονοπωλια εκει....
Οπως γουσταρα πολυ οταν το napster ηταν μονοπωλειο πριν κατι χρονια....
Απλα πληρωνεισ ενα premium και μπορεισ να μπεισ σε οποιοδηποτε site και να κατεβασεις....
Φανταζεστε να βρισκατε ενα καταπληκτικο νεο site και να επρεπε να κανεται καινουργια συνδρομη για να κατεβασετε απο εκει?
δηλαδη σε ποσα site θα κανατε συνδρομη ταυτοχρονα?

----------


## stefanos_79

Μιλαμε συνεχεια για download.Αν ολοι αυτοι που εχουν ανεβασει τα απειρα τερα κοψουν τους λογαρισμους τους τοτε θα σταματησουμε να γκρινιαζουμε.ΠΟυ θελω να καταληξω με αυτο που λεω.Το Ραπιντ δεν θα νοιαστει αν χασει καποιους downloaders γιατι πιστευω εχει πιασει απο τα αρχ@$%α τους uploaders.Κανενας uploader δεν θα αφησει ετσι τον κοπο του και τις ωρες ανεβασματος οποτε θα ανανεωσει στα σιγουρα.Αναλογικα σιγουρα οι downlοaders ειναι πιο πολοι αλλα θα ελεγα οι uploaders ειναι κατι σαν παγιο εσοδο .Δυσκολα θα το χασει το Rapishare.Παίρνω  παραδειγμα και εμενα δηλ.Εχω ανεβασμενα 7 γιγα ποικιλου υλικου δημοσιευμενο σε διαφορα φορα ,blog κτλ κτλ.Μου ειναι δυσκολο να διακοψω τον λογαριασμο γιατι ταυτοχρονα χανω καποια άλλα προνομια σε διάφορα φορα σελιδες κτλ κτλ.Ενταξει εγω δεν εχω και πολυ υλικο σκεφτείτε κάποιους που εχουν ανεβασει μέχρι 500GB που τους αναλογουν?Δυσκολα λοιπον θα τους χασει αυτους ,είναι το "παγιο" όπως προείπα.Αποψη μου βεβαια ολα αυτα μπορει να κανω και ατοπη εντελω τοποθετηση

----------


## ermis333

> Αυτό δε λέει κάτι...
> Στο τέλος και αυτοί τα ίδια θα κάνουν μιας και θα τους λιώσουμε το bandwidth μεταφερόμενοι όλοι προς τα εκεί...


Αυτή δεν είναι σωστή λογική.

Σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να δείξουμε δύναμη και ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας κάνει το μάγκα, αν είναι να πάμε όλοι κάπου αλλού, έστω και για λίγο καιρό, θα έχουμε καταφέρει ένα μεγάλο χτύπημα, αφού μετά θα το ξανασκεφτούν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Μη ξεχνάτε το streamload πως απο κολοσσός στο τέλος έκλεισε.

Εμείς έχουμε τη δύναμη και όχι αυτοί.

ΥΓ. Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω πως μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα το πολύ, θα έχουν ανοίξει ξανά την κάνουλα....

----------


## MadAGu

Που είναι οι εποχές  με τα 100GB....

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Η λύση είναι απλή.

Θα στραφούμε σε vip membership των warez forums  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrsaccess

:No no: 
Σιγά μην πληρώσουμε όσους εκμεταλλεύονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα άλλων για να βγάλουν χρήματα!

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

δες στο rapidshare θα πληρώνεις ας πούμε 50 ευρώ για ένα χρόνο..

εκεί θα πληρώνεις 30 ευρώ για 6 μήνες και θα κατεβάζεις όσο θες!!  :Whistle:

----------


## Dimitris

Πολύ καλή εναλλακτική λύση αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το mediafire. Δείτε τι δίνει σε free users. Μιλάμε δηλαδή ότι οι δωρεάν χρήστες έχουν περισσότερα προνόμια πλέον από τους premium του rapidshare. Και από ταχύτητες δεν τα πάει κι άσχημα. Αρκετά sites έχουν αρχίσει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Πιστεύω πως αν δεν αλλάξουν τους όρους χρήσης όταν θα αρχίσουν να λήγουν πολλά premium accounts, το rapidshare θα αποτελέσει μια ωραία ανάμνηση. Πάντα θα υπάρχει μια λύση. Κάποτε ήταν το Napster, μετά το AudioGalaxy, το KazaA, το Gnutella, το eMule κτλ. Δεν θα κολλήσουμε στο rapidshare.
Όσο για τις HD ταινίες, στους περισσότερους private trackers αυτές είναι free-leech όταν ανεβαίνουν  :One thumb up:

----------


## D_J_V

> Μιλαμε συνεχεια για download.Αν ολοι αυτοι που εχουν ανεβασει τα απειρα τερα κοψουν τους λογαρισμους τους τοτε θα σταματησουμε να γκρινιαζουμε.ΠΟυ θελω να καταληξω με αυτο που λεω.Το Ραπιντ δεν θα νοιαστει αν χασει καποιους downloaders γιατι πιστευω εχει πιασει απο τα αρχ@$%α τους uploaders.Κανενας uploader δεν θα αφησει ετσι τον κοπο του και τις ωρες ανεβασματος οποτε θα ανανεωσει στα σιγουρα.Αναλογικα σιγουρα οι downlοaders ειναι πιο πολοι αλλα θα ελεγα οι uploaders ειναι κατι σαν παγιο εσοδο .Δυσκολα θα το χασει το Rapishare.Παίρνω  παραδειγμα και εμενα δηλ.Εχω ανεβασμενα 7 γιγα ποικιλου υλικου δημοσιευμενο σε διαφορα φορα ,blog κτλ κτλ.Μου ειναι δυσκολο να διακοψω τον λογαριασμο γιατι ταυτοχρονα χανω καποια άλλα προνομια σε διάφορα φορα σελιδες κτλ κτλ.Ενταξει εγω δεν εχω και πολυ υλικο σκεφτείτε κάποιους που εχουν ανεβασει μέχρι 500GB που τους αναλογουν?Δυσκολα λοιπον θα τους χασει αυτους ,είναι το "παγιο" όπως προείπα.Αποψη μου βεβαια ολα αυτα μπορει να κανω και ατοπη εντελω τοποθετηση


Κι αν το Megaupload σου παρέχει δυνατότητα να μεταφέρεις τα πάντα ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ σε αυτούς με μια ΚΑΛΗ συνδρομή ΧΩΡΙΣ συνεχείς αλλαγές, δε θα το κάνεις?
Νομίζω οτι ΑΥΤΗ τη στιγμή το megaupload μπορεί να μια τέτοια κίνηση και να μαζέψει ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο... εγώ αν ήμουν στο marketing του Megaupload θα έδινα 50% έκπτωση σε premium μεταφερόμενους απο Rapidshare και παράλληλα θα τους έδινα επιπλέον bandwidth/ημέρα ανάλογως τα giga που θα μεταφέρουν απο εκεί... νομίζω οτι θα έχανε τα άπειρα άτομα έτσι το rapidshare...!! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: D_J_V πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολύ καλή εναλλακτική λύση αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το mediafire. Δείτε τι δίνει σε free users. Μιλάμε δηλαδή ότι οι δωρεάν χρήστες έχουν περισσότερα προνόμια πλέον από τους premium του rapidshare. Και από ταχύτητες δεν τα πάει κι άσχημα. Αρκετά sites έχουν αρχίσει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Πιστεύω πως αν δεν αλλάξουν τους όρους χρήσης όταν θα αρχίσουν να λήγουν πολλά premium accounts, το rapidshare θα αποτελέσει μια ωραία ανάμνηση. Πάντα θα υπάρχει μια λύση. Κάποτε ήταν το Napster, μετά το AudioGalaxy, το KazaA, το Gnutella, το eMule κτλ. Δεν θα κολλήσουμε στο rapidshare.
> Όσο για τις HD ταινίες, στους περισσότερους private trackers αυτές είναι free-leech όταν ανεβαίνουν


To free-leech δε σημαίνει και hit and run όμως!!
Ναι μέν το κατεβάζεις ΑΛΛΑ πρέπει να seedareis για αρκετές ημέρες!!!
Για πόσο όμως ΑΚΟΜΑ θα το έχουν free-leech αφου σιγά σιγά ο κόσμος θέλει καλύτερη ποιότητα και θα προτιμήσει σύντομα να κατεβάζει ΜΟΝΟ 720p και πάνω???

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Αυτό δε λέει κάτι...
> Στο τέλος και αυτοί τα ίδια θα κάνουν μιας και θα τους λιώσουμε το bandwidth μεταφερόμενοι όλοι προς τα εκεί...


Μεγαλύτερη χρήση bandwidth έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μικρότερο κόστος ανά Mbit.

----------


## tallsman

> μα βρε παιδια, δεν ειναι τοσο το θεμα του τι μας βολευει....
> Το θεμα ειναι το τι υπαρχει στο νετ!!
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν εκανα premium επειδη ειναι το καλυτερο site...
> Εκανα επειδη μονο rapidshare βρισκω στα διαφορα warez σιτεσ
> Αν παντου σηκωναν σε megaupload απλα θα ειχα παει εκει...
> Οσον αφορα το οτι καλυτερα ειναι τετοια μονοπωλεια να κλεινουν που ειπε ενασ φιλος πιο πριν, δεν συμφωνω...
> Ειναι καλυτερα να υπαρχουν μονοπωλια εκει....
> Οπως γουσταρα πολυ οταν το napster ηταν μονοπωλειο πριν κατι χρονια....
> Απλα πληρωνεισ ενα premium και μπορεισ να μπεισ σε οποιοδηποτε site και να κατεβασεις....
> ...


Καταρχην ειναι servers και οχι site.Αυτη την βδομαδα βγηκε στους κινηματογραφους το εργο Περι τυφλοτητας.Μαλλον μονο εγω βλεπω warez site γεματα megaupload megashares netload links.
Μegashares (17euro/6 months,195 euro/lifetime)
Μegaupload (80euro/2years,199euro/lifetime)
Netload (52euro/1year)
και ειναι Unlimited χρηση σε ολα τα παραπανω

----------


## and64

Νομίζω οτι τα παλικάρια του rapid την ψωνίσανε τελείως!! Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση:




> RapidShare will not control Uploads
> October 26, 2008
> 
> 160 million files have already been uploaded to RapidShare. A number that proves, that the world depends on moving important data from A to B. A number that also proves, that RapidShare with its fast and easy services also addresses users that are no computer nerds.
> RapidShare is the first technology worldwide that made sending big files so easy, so fast and so secure. The files can be stored as long as needed and can be recalled from anywhere in the world, they are strictly confidential and can only be accessed by the user that originally loaded them up, or alternatively can be distributed among thousands of people quickly and easily.
> *With a couple of billion page impressions per day we know, that we as a leader will have to pave the way for this new technology. We are aware of the fact that we therefore have big responsibility.* If, for example, it had been regulated by law to control all copies before the first photo copier was invented, it is very likely that these machines would have never hit the market. That's why we are doing everything to enable this new technology - which is still very young, but already inspires millions of people every day - to be part of our future and make life more comfortable.
> The security of personal data is very important to us, especially in these times. *That's the reason why we will not spy out the files that our clients faithfully upload onto RapidShare, not now nor in future. We are against upload control and guarantee you that your files are safe with us and will not be opened by anyone else than yourself, unless you distribute the download link.* RapidShare, of course, is against the distribution of illegal files and as soon as we are informed about illegal distribution, we delete these files and put them on a filter. But the general control of uploads is out of the question for us, because we think that especially in these times data privacy comes first


Πως εξηγούν το οτι Link από ταινίες πχ που ανεβαίνουν τώρα μετά από 1, 2 ώρες είναι νεκρά;;;  Δέχομαι οτι κάποιοι τα "δίνουν" αλλά τελευταίως έχει παραγίνει το κακό...

----------


## psytransas

> *But the general control of uploads is out of the question for us, because we think that especially in these times data privacy comes first.*


Καλα ας μην ειναι και τοσο σιγουροι πανω σ'αυτο. Αν παρθει αποφαση να τους κλεισουν, τα υπολοιπα ειναι λογια του αερα...και ξερουν πολυ καλα τι φιλοξενουνται στους server τους...

----------


## kennyyy

> Καταρχην ειναι servers και οχι site.Αυτη την βδομαδα βγηκε στους κινηματογραφους το εργο Περι τυφλοτητας.Μαλλον μονο εγω βλεπω warez site γεματα megaupload megashares netload links.
> Μegashares (17euro/6 months,195 euro/lifetime)
> Μegaupload (80euro/2years,199euro/lifetime)
> Netload (52euro/1year)
> και ειναι Unlimited χρηση σε ολα τα παραπανω


Μόνο και μόνο το ότι σου δίνουν "lifetime" στο κόστος 2-5 χρόνων μάλλον σημαίνει ότι και οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν αν θα υπάρχουν μέχρι τότε  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## psytransas

> Μόνο και μόνο το ότι σου δίνουν "lifetime" στο κόστος 2-5 χρόνων μάλλον σημαίνει ότι και οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν αν θα υπάρχουν μέχρι τότε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Clap: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## psyxakias

Η ανακοίνωση προφανώς είναι απόπειρα για να υπερασπιστούν την φημολογία ότι αυτοκαταστρέφεται το rapidshare, μετά τις απαράδεκτες αλλαγές ειδικά στους προπληρωμένους λογαριασμούς. Αναμενόμενο θα έλεγα.




> Πως εξηγούν το οτι Link από ταινίες πχ που ανεβαίνουν τώρα μετά από 1, 2 ώρες είναι νεκρά;;;  Δέχομαι οτι κάποιοι τα "δίνουν" αλλά τελευταίως έχει παραγίνει το κακό...


Εταιρείες παραγωγής υπογράφουν σύμβαση με εταιρείες που εποπτεύουν μεγάλα web-sites & search engines όλο το 24ωρο, αυτομάτως μέσω λογισμικού και επιβεβαιώνοντας χειροκίνητα. Οι εταιρείες ενημερώνουν τα sites ή/και τους παρόχους τους μέσω μίας σχεδόν αυτοματοποιημένης διαδικασίας, για "υλικό" που αφορά τους πελάτες τους και μόνο (δεν κάνουν report άλλων, δε τους ενδιαφέρει, ούτε τους συμφέρει ώστε να γίνουν πελάτες τους).  Οπότε μην σε προβληματίζει πως "κόβονται" τόσο γρήγορα μερικά "πράγματα", αφού υπάρχει άμεση κερδοφορία για κάποιους.  :Wink:  _(αρχικά πήγα να σου γράψω και επιπλέον λεπτομέρειες για το πως έχω μάθει ότι γίνεται η όλη διαδικασία, αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι off-topic)_




Off Topic


*Να επαναλάβω ότι καλό θα ήταν να παραμείνουμε εντός θέματος σχετικά με την αλλαγή όρων της υπηρεσίας και να αποφύγουμε αναφορές σε "περίεργο" υλικό*, ώστε να μην αναγκαστούν οι συντονιστές να κλειδώσουν το thread  :Wink:

----------


## and64

> Εταιρείες παραγωγής υπογράφουν σύμβαση με εταιρείες που εποπτεύουν μεγάλα web-sites & search engines όλο το 24ωρο, αυτομάτως μέσω λογισμικού και επιβεβαιώνοντας χειροκίνητα. Οι εταιρείες ενημερώνουν τα sites ή/και τους παρόχους τους μέσω μίας σχεδόν αυτοματοποιημένης διαδικασίας, για "υλικό" που αφορά τους πελάτες τους και μόνο (δεν κάνουν report άλλων, δε τους ενδιαφέρει, ούτε τους συμφέρει ώστε να γίνουν πελάτες τους).  Οπότε μην σε προβληματίζει πως "κόβονται" τόσο γρήγορα μερικά "πράγματα", αφού υπάρχει άμεση κερδοφορία για κάποιους.  _(αρχικά πήγα να σου γράψω και επιπλέον λεπτομέρειες για το πως έχω μάθει ότι γίνεται η όλη διαδικασία, αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι off-topic)_


thanks 4 the info :Smile: 

Πάντως πιστεύω οτι ήδη ξέρουν ή μπορούν αν θελήσουν να μάθουν αν θέλουμε να είμαστε καλοπροαίρετοι, τι φιλοξενούν στους servers τους...  :Whistle:

----------


## tallsman

> Μόνο και μόνο το ότι σου δίνουν "lifetime" στο κόστος 2-5 χρόνων μάλλον σημαίνει ότι και οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν αν θα υπάρχουν μέχρι τότε


Αν και βλεπω οτι εισαι παλιο μελος δεν γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα.Το Megaupload,Megashares ειναι πολυ πριν το rapidshare.com Eιναι επι εποχης rapidshare.de Οι τιμες που εβαλα ειναι για τα οικονομικα πακετα.Το Megashares εχει και εξαμηνη συνδρομη με 25$ (περιπου 18-19 ευρο) ενω το
Megaupload εχει τα ακολουθα 
1 month premium membership  	€ 9.99  	 	
2 months premium membership 	€ 14.99 		
1 year premium membership 	€ 59.99 			
2 years premium membership 	€ 79.99 			
Lifetime platinum membership 	€ 199.99

----------


## kennyyy

> Αν και βλεπω οτι εισαι παλιο μελος δεν γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα.Το Megaupload,Megashares ειναι πολυ πριν το rapidshare.com Eιναι επι εποχης rapidshare.de Οι τιμες που εβαλα ειναι για τα οικονομικα πακετα.Το Megashares εχει και εξαμηνη συνδρομη με 25$ (περιπου 18-19 ευρο) ενω το
> Megaupload εχει τα ακολουθα 
> 1 month premium membership      € 9.99           
> 2 months premium membership     € 14.99         
> 1 year premium membership     € 59.99             
> 2 years premium membership     € 79.99             
> Lifetime platinum membership     € 199.99


Πολλά πράγματα δε γνωρίζω  :Smile:  Δε συνέκρινα πουθενά τη βιωσιμότητα του rapidshare με τον άλλων hosting services. Συνέκρινα το ότι η "lifetime/platinum membership" είναι στο κόστος 2-5 χρόνων χρήσης, το οποίο υπηρεσίες που πιστεύουν ότι θα υπάρχουν για χρόνια δε το παρέχουν καν ( flickr & amazon prime π.χ.) . Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει για όσες υπηρεσίες έχεις παραθέσει μέχρι τώρα και ίσως και για άλλες αν ακολουθούν παρόμοια τιμολογιακή πολιτική.
Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο και φυσικά όχι ο τρόπος που τιμολογείται μια υπηρεσία.

----------


## Γιώτα5Παραμένοντας

> Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να συντονιστούμε όλοι μαζί στα ίδια σάιτ, γιατί αλλιώς ο καθένας θα ανεβάζει όπου νάναι και μετά που θα διαλέξουμε να γίνουμε premium? 
> 
> Προφανώς δε θα πληρώνουμε και το megaupload, και το filefactory κοκ...


Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ανάρτηση στο Internet η οποία θα λέει ''κόσμε, βουρ, όλοι στην τάδε σελίδα μπλα-μπλα''.


Οι ανθρώποι έχουν μυαλό. Όπως συσωρεύτηκε ο κόσμος στο RapidShare, έτσι θα συσωρευτεί σε κάποιο άλλο. Από μόνο του θα έρθει το πράμα. Απλά οπλιστείτε με υπομονή.

----------


## tallsman

Φυσικα και τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο καθοτι ολες αυτες οι υπηρεσιες πουλανε αερα και στηριζονται σε αυτους που ειναι γραμμενοι (uploader) και στην αμφιβολου νομιμοτητα τους.Οποτε υπαρχει ενα ρισκο για την βιωσιμοτητα τους.

----------


## ermis333

> Φυσικα και τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο καθοτι ολες αυτες οι υπηρεσιες πουλανε αερα και στηριζονται σε αυτους που ειναι γραμμενοι (uploader) και στην αμφιβολου νομιμοτητα τους.Οποτε υπαρχει ενα ρισκο για την βιωσιμοτητα τους.


Κανένα filehosting site κανένα P2P και στην τελική καμία Ευρυζωνική σύνδεση δεν θα επιβίωνε....αν δεν υπήρχε διακίνηση υλικού "περίεργου". Εκτός και αν νόμιζε κανείς ότι θα είχαν χρησιμότητα τα 24 Mbits και η συνδρομή στο rapidshare....για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες της οικογενείας....

----------


## efo355

Χτες χρησιμοποίησα trafficshare και από το extra gb που μου έδωσε δεν κατέβασα περίπου τα 200mb, και μαντέψτε τί έγινε; Σήμερα έχω 10gb δηλαδή δεν σου πιστώνει ούτε τα mb από το trafficshare αν δε τα κατεβάσεις όλα τα χάνεις πράγμα που είναι αδύνατον να τα κατεβάσεις όλα γιατί μόλις φτάσεις τα 50mb περίπου σου χρεώνει και άλλο gb, δηλαδή στα 100gb που αγοράζεις με 10 ευρώ χάνεις περίπου 500 mb trafficshare

----------


## Boromir

> Μόνο και μόνο το ότι σου δίνουν "lifetime" στο κόστος 2-5 χρόνων μάλλον σημαίνει ότι και οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν αν θα υπάρχουν μέχρι τότε


Λογικό το σκεπτικό σου. Εταιρίες που έχουν γερές βάσεις και σκοπεύουν να κρατήσουν για χρόνια δεν δίνουν lifetime membership. Διαφορετικά θα το είχαν υιοθετήσει και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## gkal66

Με κόκκινα γράμματα

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 24.02.2009. It is 120 days remaining.

----------


## Minotavrs

Μιας και απο οτι βλέπω το έχετε ψαξει το θέμα ...

Εαν καποιος παλιος συνδρομητης του rapidshare ανανεωσει τον λογοριασμο του(ο οποιος πχ ληγει αυριο) εξακολουθει να ισχυει το παλιο συστημα μετρησης του bw (10 GB download traffic per day )η υποπέπτει κατηγορια και παει στα προσφατα bw linitations ?

----------


## crypter

> Εαν καποιος παλιος συνδρομητης του rapidshare ανανεωσει τον λογοριασμο του(ο οποιος πχ ληγει αυριο) εξακολουθει να ισχυει το παλιο συστημα μετρησης του bw (10 GB download traffic per day )η υποπέπτει κατηγορια και παει στα προσφατα bw linitations ?


το δευτερο. :Thinking:

----------


## minasl

Νομίζω οτι άν ανανεώσει κάποιος παληός την συνδρομή του πηγαίνει στο νέο καθεστώς 2.66GB την ημέρα.Τώρα για να απαντήσω στους φίλους που λένε ότι 2.66 GB είναι αρκετά έχω να πώ τα εξής: Με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας τα GB αυξάνονται αλματωδώς.Θυμάστε την δισκετούλα των 1.44MB;
Σήμερα λοιπόν ένα παιχνίδι XBOX360 είναι 7.5 GB!!.Δέν γίνεται να γυρίσουμε πίσω τον χρόνο.
Διαφορετικά τί χρειάζονται οι τετραπύρηνοι και σε λίγο καιρό οκταπύρηνοι επεξεργαστές;
Έπειτα άν έχω ένα πρόβλημα και μία μέρα δέν καταφέρω να κατεβάσω κάτι είναι εντελώς άδικο να μου μηδενίζει τα GB αυτής της ημέρας.Για αυτούς όλους τους λόγους και επειδή όταν έγινα premium user ίσχυαν άλλα, δέν θα ανανεώσω τη συνδρομή μου ούτε και άν πάρουν πίσω αυτα τα μέτρα γιατι θεωρώ πλέον τους υπεύθυνους του Rapidshare αναξιόπιστα άτομα.

----------


## Minotavrs

Τhanks brothers.... Aν ειναι ετσι... αντε γεια τοτε.... σιγα μην ανανεωσει κανεις...

----------


## kos1967

Δεν είναι μόνο η μείωση του ορίου από 10 σε 2,6. Και όταν μείνεις από ΜΒ και κάνεις convert rapidpoints από τις 8000 που σου χαρίζουν κατά την εγγραφή σου ενώ η μετατροπή γινόταν 1 rapidpoint=15 MB τώρα έγινε 9 ΜΒ. Λήγει σε 9 μέρες η συνδρομή και δεν θα τους αφήσω ούτε ΜΒ αχρησιμοποίητο. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα γίνει ανανέωση...

----------


## Minotavrs

> Δεν είναι μόνο η μείωση του ορίου από 10 σε 2,6. Και όταν μείνεις από ΜΒ και κάνεις convert rapidpoints από τις 8000 που σου χαρίζουν κατά την εγγραφή σου ενώ η μετατροπή γινόταν 1 rapidpoint=15 MB τώρα έγινε 9 ΜΒ. Λήγει σε 9 μέρες η συνδρομή και δεν θα τους αφήσω ούτε ΜΒ αχρησιμοποίητο. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα γίνει ανανέωση...


Eπειδη ειμαι στην ιδια ακριβως φάση σκεπτεσαι να γραφτεις στο megaupload?

----------


## efo355

εμένα με βλέπω προς mediafire άλλωστε πιο πολλά προνόμια έχεις σαν free user στο mediafire παρά σαν premium στο rapidshare

----------


## kos1967

Δεν σκέφτομαι ακόμη τίποτα. Μετά τις 6/11 που λήγει η σνδρομή θα σκεφτώ. Θα δούμε μπορεί να ανακαλέσουν τα μέτρα μέχρι τότε. (η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία). Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

μέχρι τέλος 2008 θα αλλάξουν τους όρους πάλι..

το κάνανε για να διώξουν αυτούς που έχουν πολύ καλές συνδέσεις...  :ROFL:

----------


## knc

Αν όσοι έχουμε πληρώσει με πιστωτική κάρτα ζητήσουμε από την τράπεζα τα χρημάτά μας πίσω λόγω απάτης (Η Visa / American Express ακούνε τα αιτήματα ) 
θα αναγκαστούν  να βάλουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τους όρους που ίσχυαν όταν πληρώναμε (και για το διάστημα που πληρώσαμε ).

Διαφορετικά θα επιστρέψουν χρήματα στις Visa / American Express και αυτοί σε μας !!!! :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

ε να το κάνουμε τότε ρε παιδιά..


χαζοί είμαστε αλλιώς  :Thumb down:

----------


## miltiadis21

για ποιά απάτη μιλάμε? είναι απλό για τις καινούργιες ανανεώσεις και τα καινούργια μέλη ισχύει το καινούργιο όριο.
όσοι είχαν πληρώσει για έναν χρόνο θα συνεχίσουν στο παλιό το όριο

----------


## psyxakias

> για ποιά απάτη μιλάμε? είναι απλό για τις καινούργιες ανανεώσεις και τα καινούργια μέλη ισχύει το καινούργιο όριο.
> όσοι είχαν πληρώσει για έναν χρόνο θα συνεχίσουν στο παλιό το όριο


Αν είχες διαβάσει πιο προσεκτικά το thread, θα είχες δει ότι αλλάξαν για *όλους* (παλιούς και νέους) το συσσωρευμένο transfer (από 50 GB σε 10 GB), ασχέτως αν έχουν προπληρώσει για 6 μήνες ή 1 χρόνο. Μόνο το ημερήσιο παρέμεινε ίδιο στους παλιούς, ώσπου να ανανεώσουν  :Wink:

----------


## intech

Πάντως η χθεσινή ανακοίνωση δείχνει οτι δέχονται πιέσεις για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.!

Απο Rapidshare news..


*
Spoiler:




			 <H2>RapidShare will not control Uploads


*
*Spoiler:*






October 26, 2008
160 million files have already been uploaded to RapidShare. A number that proves, that the world depends on moving important data from A to B. A number that also proves, that RapidShare with its fast and easy services also addresses users that are no computer nerds.
RapidShare is the first technology worldwide that made sending big files so easy, so fast and so secure. The files can be stored as long as needed and can be recalled from anywhere in the world, they are strictly confidential and can only be accessed by the user that originally loaded them up, or alternatively can be distributed among thousands of people quickly and easily.
With a couple of billion page impressions per day we know, that we as a leader will have to pave the way for this new technology. We are aware of the fact that we therefore have big responsibility. If, for example, it had been regulated by law to control all copies before the first photo copier was invented, it is very likely that these machines would have never hit the market. That's why we are doing everything to enable this new technology - which is still very young, but already inspires millions of people every day - to be part of our future and make life more comfortable.
The security of personal data is very important to us, especially in these times. That's the reason why we will not spy out the files that our clients faithfully upload onto RapidShare, not now nor in future. We are against upload control and guarantee you that your files are safe with us and will not be opened by anyone else than yourself, unless you distribute the download link. RapidShare, of course, is against the distribution of illegal files and as soon as we are informed about illegal distribution, we delete these files and put them on a filter. But the general control of uploads is out of the question for us, because we think that especially in these times data privacy comes first. 


</H2>

----------


## miltiadis21

> Αν είχες διαβάσει πιο προσεκτικά το thread, θα είχες δει ότι αλλάξαν για *όλους* (παλιούς και νέους) το συσσωρευμένο transfer (από 50 GB σε 10 GB), ασχέτως αν έχουν προπληρώσει για 6 μήνες ή 1 χρόνο. Μόνο το ημερήσιο παρέμεινε ίδιο στους παλιούς, ώσπου να ανανεώσουν


λολ έχεις δίκιο χαμπάρι δέν πήρα στο rapidshare μου account τι μου λές για thread  :ROFL:

----------


## mlock

SHIT HAPPENS!

----------


## SLASH

:Thinking:  :Evil:  :No no:  :Twisted Evil:  :Mad:

----------


## Jazzer

Πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι του Rapidshare μετράνε τώρα τις αντιδράσεις των πελατών τους. 
Μια φυγή της τάξεως του 10 % που να αφορά κυρίως heavy users δε θα τους πειράξει, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.  :Wink: 
Σε περίπτωση όμως που η φυγή πελατών θα είναι μεγαλύτερη, τότε θα αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν (για 10η φορά ;  :Razz: ) τις πρακτικές τους, ανοίγοντας περισσότερο τις "κάνουλες" για download.  :Wink:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

German Court: Rapidshare has to check all uploads for copyright infringement
2 October 2008

A German court has ruled that Rapidshare.com isn't doing enough to combat piracy and that its filters are ineffective. The court decision of the Hamburg district court, which was published a few days ago, states that Rapidshare has to become active against copyright infringements as soon as rights holders make the companny aware of them - a rule that is somewhat similar to the DMCA in the United States.

However, Rapidshare has to do a lot more than just take down infringing content. The company also has to "proactively check content before publishing it" if there have been similar infringements in the past. Rapidshare has to log and check IP numbers of potential infringers as well, according to the court decision.

Rapidshare has been using a MD5 Hash filter to prevent the upload of previously removed material, and it told the court that it it has six employees working full time to remove infringing content. The Hamburg court however ruled that this was not sufficient because infringers would only have to change a few bytes of a file in order to circumvent the filter.

Th court also ruled that Rapidshare cannot argue that it is impossible to stay in business if it would have to check every single file. "A business model that doesn't use common methods of prevention cannot claim the protection of the law", the decision reads.


καλά  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες εταιρίες file hosting..

1 θα κλείσουν 1000 θα ανοίξουν..

xaxa  :Laughing:

----------


## chrismasgr

Δυστιχώς εγώ έκανα ανανέωση προτού δω τα μηνύματα σας. Οπότε 6 μήνες πρέπει να το φάω στην μάπα μου. :Thumb down:

----------


## pelopas1

εαν κανεις γνωριζει, μπορει να μας πει ποσα giga  επιτρεπεται να κατεβαζουμε καθημερινα σαν premium members  στις διαφορες εταιριες?για να ξερουμε σε ποια εταιρια θα εγκατασταθουμε απο εδω και περα?

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Δυστιχώς εγώ έκανα ανανέωση προτού δω τα μηνύματα σας. Οπότε 6 μήνες πρέπει να το φάω στην μάπα μου.


 :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

........Auto merged post: Dr-PsychoGR πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εαν κανεις γνωριζει, μπορει να μας πει ποσα giga  επιτρεπεται να κατεβαζουμε καθημερινα σαν premium members  στις διαφορες εταιριες?για να ξερουμε σε ποια εταιρια θα εγκατασταθουμε απο εδω και περα?


www.netload.in
www.megaupload.com
www.mediafire.com


αλλά δεν γίνεται αν πάμε να πάρουμε membership μόνο εμείς από αυτές τις εταιριίες..

θα πρέπει και οι uploaders να κάνουν upload εκεί!

----------


## Samael79

Το megaupload.com προσφέρει ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ downloading για τους premium members όπως και πλήθος υπηρεσιών στα ίδια λεφτά με το rapidshare που έχει σηκώσει ψηλά τον αμανέ όπως λένε στο χωριό μου.
Αυτοί θα καταστραφούν, όχι οι χρήστες.
Έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές, το internet είναι τεράστιο και ανοιχτό σε όλους (ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς).
Δικτατορίες αυτού του τύπου, αλλού...

----------


## pelopas1

> Το megaupload.com προσφέρει ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ downloading για τους premium members όπως και πλήθος υπηρεσιών στα ίδια λεφτά με το rapidshare που έχει σηκώσει ψηλά τον αμανέ όπως λένε στο χωριό μου.
> Αυτοί θα καταστραφούν, όχι οι χρήστες.
> Έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές, το internet είναι τεράστιο και ανοιχτό σε όλους (ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς).
> Δικτατορίες αυτού του τύπου, αλλού...


ψαξε λιγο και για τις αλλες  υπηρεσιες για premieum members...για να δουμε που θα παμε απο εδω και περα

----------


## alexiz

μετά το RS ακολουθεί το filefactory
κρίμα πάντως γιατί το rapidshare τα έσπαγε, έφερε τα πάνω κάτω, όπως και τα torrents φυσικά
κρίμα επίσης που δεν είχα κάνει μεγαύτερη συνδρομή με το παλιό σύστημα
κρίμα κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Δυστυχώς πάει και αυτό σιγά-σιγά και μελλοντικά θα έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα αφού για να κατεβάσεις μια ταινία της προκοπής 720p απο torrent site θα σπαταλήσεις απο 4,5 έως 8 GB και το ratio σου θα πέσει στα Τάρταρα... μετά για να το φέρεις στα ίσια του θα πρέπει να seedarεις τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα με το χαμηλό upload που έχουμε ενώ παράλληλα θα έχουν βγεί 4-5 νεες ταινίες ή σειρές και σίγουρα θα έχεις τσιμπήσει κάτι στο μέγεθος του 1GB οπότε θα είσαι σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο αιμοραγίας του ratio με αποτέλεματα τα εξής:
> 1. Να κατεβάζεις 1-2 μαξ ταινίες το μήνα 720p ή 3-4 xvid δηλαδή τσάμπα οι υψηλές αναλύσεις και η καθαρότητα της εικόνας
> 2. Να πεταχτείς έξω απο καλούς τράκερς μια και το ratio θα είναι μόνιμα κάτω απο τα επιτρεπτά όρια
> 3. Να πληρώνεις συνδρομές για ratio που έχουν μερικοί τράκερς ή να δίνεις στο radishare δεκαρικάκια για να έχεις είτε εύρος είτε να κάνεις κι άλλο λογαριασμό και γενικά να περιμένεις 3 μέρες να κατεβάσεις μια ταινία
> στην καλύτερη...
> Σφίγγει ο κλοιός σιγά-σιγά...


Μάλλον καταστροφολογείς. Τα '4,5 έως 8 GB ' τα ανεβάζεις σε μισή και μία μέρα αντίστοιχα με 1 μβιτ upload . Για να μην πούμε για τα Freeleech (εκεί μπλέκονται και πανεπιστημιακές γραμμές και το bandwidth  φτάνει για όλους αρκεί να μην κάνεις hit'n'run στο 20 ή 30 % που θα χεις δώσει πίσω). Και εν τέλει σκέψου ότι θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις πάνω από 270 GΒ's  το μήνα και μαζί με τα Freeleech  πάνε κάπου στα 4 ΤΒ το χρόνο. Δε σου φτάνουν 4 ΤΒ το χρόνο ?  :Thinking:  αν όχι , κάτσε με τα 12χ80=960 GΒ  του  rapidshare  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  .

Οταν τα φώναζα για το rapidshare  κάποιοι με έλεγαν γραφικό. Αντί να προοσφέρετε στην κοινότητα , να γίνετε και εσείς ενεργητικοί διαδικτυακοί πολίτες και  prosumers  , κάθεστε και ρουφάτε bandwidth  από κάποιον server  και φυσικά μετά είστε απόλυτα εξαρτημένοι από αυτόν ...

Torrents ftw

(εκτός και αν δε σας φτάνουν 4 ΤΒ το χρόνο  :Whistle: )

----------


## Tiven

> Οταν τα φώναζα για το rapidshare  κάποιοι με έλεγαν γραφικό. Αντί να προοσφέρετε στην κοινότητα , να γίνετε και εσείς ενεργητικοί διαδικτυακοί πολίτες και  prosumers  , κάθεστε και ρουφάτε bandwidth  από κάποιον server  και φυσικά μετά είστε απόλυτα εξαρτημένοι από αυτόν ...
> 
> Torrents ftw
> 
> (εκτός και αν δε σας φτάνουν 4 ΤΒ το χρόνο )


Έεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Wink: 

Πες τα ρε τυρέμπορα.



Off Topic


		Και μην ξεχνάς..Ακόμα περιμένω το τυρί..  :Laughing:

----------


## tugito

Να σημειωθεί και η τρελή μείωση ταχύτητας με Premium account. για πρώτη φορά αντί για 2mb/sec που κατέβαζα κατεβάζω με 200kb συνολο.. Ελεος..

----------


## tallsman

> ........Auto merged post: Dr-PsychoGR πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> www.netload.in
> www.megaupload.com
> www.mediafire.com
> 
> 
> ...


Μαλλον τζαμπα το εγραψα το μηνυμα στο #305

----------


## furious99

Αντί για το rapidshare θα μας τα τρώει η ΔΕΗ (torrents)...

Πάντως σημαντική αλλαγή είναι και το όριο των 10 κατεβασμάτων που θα έχει αν κάνεις upload και δεν έχεις premium. Στην ουσία διώχνει τους uploaders που δεν έχουν συνδρομή (που παλιά τους παρακαλούσε να ανεβάσουν)...

----------


## karlesg

Μ' αυτα και μ' αυτα μαθαινω οτι αν συνεχιστει το ποιημα απο τη ραπιντ στο ιδιο τεμπο και δεν τα παρουν τα μετρα πισω σ' ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα... επερχονται αλλαγες...

Δε γνωριζω ποιος θα ειναι ο εναλλακτικος ουτε εχει αποφασιστει ακομα... αλλα ηδη συζητειται απο τα ατομα που πρεπει... οτι ο αυτος ο χαβαλες που μας κανει η ραπιντ, πρεπει να σταματησει.

Και εφοσον συμφωνουν τα μεγαλα κεφαλια οτι δεν αξιζει πλεον αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση να ανανεωσεις λογαριασμο, παει να πει οτι η αρχη του τελους δε θα ειναι τοσο μακρυα οσο τη φανταζονται καποιοι.

Και για να μη γελιομαστε, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση η ραπιντ να κανει κουμαντο στη w@rez σκηνη ουτε της Ελλαδας, ουτε του εξωτερικου (αν και στο εξωτερικο ειναι εξαρτημενοι σε μικροτερο ποσοστο)
Μαλλον το αντιθετο θα γινει  :Wink: 

Και αν σε λιγους μηνες δει η ραπιντ τις ανανεωσεις να μειωνονται, για να δουμε μετα πως θα αντιδρασει... και για ποτε θα ανοιξουν τις κανουλες παλι...

Ειχα γραψει και παλαιοτερα οτι αυτη η κινηση που εκανε ειναι πολυ χοντροκομενη και δε θα περασει απαρατηρητη. Και ειναι και επισφαλης για την ιδια την εταιρεια.

Αληθεια αν οι "μεγαλοι" uploaders σιγα σιγα συνενοηθουν (πραγμα που μπορει να γινει δεν ειναι ουτοπικο, αφου ολοι συμφωνουν οτι οι νεοι οροι ειναι απαραδεκτοι) και ανεβαζουν το καινουριο υλικο σε εναλλακτικο, οι απλοι χρηστες τι θα κανουν?

Για να δουμε τι θα γινει... ο καιρος θα δειξει...

----------


## burlan

Και εγώ σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω έναν λογαριασμό στο rapidshare. Τώρα δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω διότι δεν συμφέρει.
 :Thumb down:

----------


## Samael79

Το ανησυχητικό θα είναι να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλοι και να μην είναι μόνο rapidshare θέμα...

----------


## rioener

Μάλλον για megaupload θα πάμε απ'ότι φαίνεται,ήδη σε αρκετά ξένα forum υπάρχουν πολλά upload σε megaupload, και επίσης υπάρχει και forum μόνο με megaupload files.
Βέβαια δεν έχουμε παρά να περιμένουμε.

----------


## alexiz

καλά, την παλεύουν? να το κλείσουν θέλουν το μαγαζί???
btw, εγώ ψηφίζω netload

----------


## Gio Alex

Πάντως εγώ δεν ανανεώνω την συνδρομή... Επιστροφή στα παλιά καλά torrent....

----------


## alexiz

καλά είναι και τα torrents, πολύ καλά θα λεγα, όλα τα λεφτά!
τα σπάνε!
αλλά σαν το RS δε παίζει άλλο! μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον..

----------


## magus32

Παιδια ριξτε μια ματια και στο ftp2share ειναι πολυ καλη λυση

----------


## furious99

Η copy paste απάντηση του rapidshare σε παράπονο




> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Existing customers will continue to receive 10 Gigabyte download traffic per
> day. 2.67 Gigabyte download traffic will be added to your download balance at
> exactly 12:00 a.m. The remaining 7.33 Gigabyte will be added a few minutes
> later. Thus, existing customers can continue downloading of up to 300 Gigabyte
> per month, until the expiration date of the Account.
> ...


Με λίγα λόγια σου λένε πάρε 80 γίγα το μήνα αντί για 300 και πλήρωσε τα υπόλοιπα (10 ευρώ τα 100 γίγα)... Τριπλάσια χρέωση για τα ίδια γιγα...

----------


## pelopas1

τελικα τι γινεται με τις αλλες εταιριες?

εαν καποιος γινει μελος εκει...ποσα giga μπορει να κατεβασει? ανα εταιρια?

----------


## kriti

> Παιδια ριξτε μια ματια και στο ftp2share ειναι πολυ καλη λυση


κανε ενα κοπο να εξηγησεις πως ειναι η ολη διαδικασια για να βρεις κατι και να το κατεβασεις  σε αυτο

----------


## kokoretsi

You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 09.04.2009. It is 157 days remaining.

 	Traffic left:	10 000 MB  	(+55 GB

Στους ήδη υπάρχοντες πάντως δώσανε ότι πλήρωσαν.

----------


## psyxakias

> You are going to continue to be credited with 10 GB download traffic per day, until 09.04.2009. It is 157 days remaining.
> 
>      Traffic left:    10 000 MB      (+55 GB
> 
> Στους ήδη υπάρχοντες πάντως δώσανε ότι πλήρωσαν.


Έχει αναφερθεί επανειλημμένα αλλά μάλλον δεν το διάβασες. Τήρησαν τους όρους στους προπληρωμένους όσον αφορά το ημερήσιο όριο, αλλά όχι το συσσωρευμένο. Κατέβασαν το συσσωρευμένο από 50 GB (που "μαζευόντουσαν" κάθε 5 ημέρες) σε 10 GB και πέταξαν ψαροκόκκαλο το 50 GB trafficshare που ισχύει 1 φορά (ενώ το συσσωρευμένο ίσχυε κάθε φορά που συσσωρευόντουσαν 50 GB) ώστε να μπερδέψουν αρκετούς να νομίζουν ότι δεν τους αλλάχτηκε το όριο.  :Wink:

----------


## DREAMBOX



----------


## anemos07

Παιδια κριμα  παμε από το κακο στο χειρότερο

----------


## kostas_pav

Όταν αρχίσει να φεύγει ο κόσμος, δηλαδή να μην ανανεώνει συνδρομές, τότε θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν μπορούν να παίζουν με τους πελάτες του.

Τότε όμως θα είναι πολύ αργά, γιατί ο κόσμος θα έχει στραφεί σε άλλες λύσεις πολύ καλύτερες, πχ MegaUpload το οποιο φαινεται να συμφέρει αρκετά.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μόλις οι εναλλακτικές αποκτήσουν το κόσμο του RS θα κάνουν τα ίδια κ χειρότερα..

----------


## crypter

> Μόλις οι εναλλακτικές αποκτήσουν το κόσμο του RS θα κάνουν τα ίδια κ χειρότερα..


ε θα βρεθουν αλλες εναλλακτικες  :Razz:  η θα περασουν στα torrents, no worries.  :Smile:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Μόλις οι εναλλακτικές αποκτήσουν το κόσμο του RS θα κάνουν τα ίδια κ χειρότερα..


ε μέχρι τότε και ο χρήστης που έχει 512k σύνδεση θα έχει κατεβάσει 1tb υλικό...  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ε θα βρεθουν αλλες εναλλακτικες  η θα περασουν στα torrents, no worries.


Καλά εννοείται αυτό (torrents for ever  :Razz: ) απλά γενικά δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης αυτή τη στιγμή στο θέμα των uploading websites για να πούμε το οτιδήποτε.
Όταν μεγαλώσει άλλος ένας όσο το RS βλέπουμε

----------


## kostas_pav

Δημιουργήθηκε και petition:

http://www.petitiononline.com/RSchange/petition.html

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

εδώ και καιρό υπάρχει το petition.. μάλιστα είμουν από τους πρώτους που ψήφισα!!  :Smile:   :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: Dr-PsychoGR πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

+ μπορώ να πω πως δεν συμμετείχαν και πολύ..

ακού εκεί 1000 signatures  :Thumb down:

----------


## Gio Alex

Καλά, κάτσε να περάσει λίγο ο καιρός και θα δούμε πόσες υπογραφές θα μαζευτούν. Σίγουρα όλο και κάποιος εναλλακτικός θα επικρατήσει, αρκεί να μάθει από το πάθημα του RS και να μην κάνει τις ίδιες πατάτες... Πάντως είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι όταν αρχίσουν να μειώνονται οι συνδρομές, θα το αλλάξουν πάλι προς όφελός μας, αλλιώς βλέπω να το κλείνουνε το μαγαζάκι τους...

Πάντως είναι κρίμα ρε γ@μwτ0, μόλις είχα αγοράσει έναν καινούργιο σκληρό 1ΤΒ... Πως θα τον γεμίσω τώρα???? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## alexiz

το θέμα είναι πως το όριο πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες ήταν 25GB το πενθήμερο, μετά το κάνανε 50GB(και πάθαμε πλάκα!) και τώρα το ρίχνουν στα 80 το μήνα?????
για κάτσε...

----------


## joeyGR

δυστυχώς για μένα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος reseller για αγορα premium π.χ στο megaupload, αλλα μονο μεσο τραπεζης  :Sad:

----------


## psolord

Ήθελα απλά να ενημερώσω οτι το όριο 50GB έχει σταματήσει. Όσοι έχετε διαθέσιμο traffic πάνω απο 10GB θα διαπιστώσετε οτι δεν ανεβαίνει άλλο.

Το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ και κατόπιν επικοινωνίας μου είπαν οτι 10GB είναι το όριο τώρα. Ευτυχώς που στον δικό μου λογαριασμό βάζουν 10GB την ημέρα και όχι 2,66 που είναι το νέο καθεστώς! Οπότε για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα καλό είναι να κατεβάζετε βράδυ, μερικές ώρες πριν αλλάξει το ρολόι του server τους!

Πάντως ρε παιδιά ότι γουστάρουν κάνουν και δε στέλνουν ένα email να ενημερώσουν τον κόσμο! :Evil:

----------


## joeyGR

10 Νοεμβριου ληγει το account μου, εχε γεια rapidshare

----------


## kriti

μονοπωλειακες τακτικες .πρεπει να τους γυρισουμε την πλατη :No no:

----------


## nikgr

Εσείς τους κάνετε μάγκες με τα λεφτά σας, οπότε καλά σας κάνουν και σας αλλάζουν τους όρους όποτε θέλουν.

Αυτό το χάλι να κρέμεται μια χώρα από τη rapidshare δε νομίζω να γίνεται πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο.

----------


## PrisonBreak-7-

Εμένα έχει κολλήσει το traffic στο 41..!!!Γιατι....?

----------


## baskon

Πειτε Αντιο στο rapidshare και θα δειτε που θα ξανααλλαξουν τα ορια..
Υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες που κανουν πορτοκαλια και μαλιστα ειναι και τσαμπα..

----------


## manicx

> Ήθελα απλά να ενημερώσω οτι το όριο 50GB έχει σταματήσει. Όσοι έχετε διαθέσιμο traffic πάνω απο 10GB θα διαπιστώσετε οτι δεν ανεβαίνει άλλο.
> 
> Το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ και κατόπιν επικοινωνίας μου είπαν οτι 10GB είναι το όριο τώρα. Ευτυχώς που στον δικό μου λογαριασμό βάζουν 10GB την ημέρα και όχι 2,66 που είναι το νέο καθεστώς! Οπότε για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα καλό είναι να κατεβάζετε βράδυ, μερικές ώρες πριν αλλάξει το ρολόι του server τους!
> 
> Πάντως ρε παιδιά ότι γουστάρουν κάνουν και δε στέλνουν ένα email να ενημερώσουν τον κόσμο!


Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με τις σαχλαμάρες που κάνουν αλλά και το ότι οι περισσότεροι download managers, όταν κατεβάζουν ένα αρχείο, γράφουν μερικές φορές διπλάσιο ή τριπλάσιο download bandwidth από αυτό που πραγματικά κατέβασες. Τους έστειλα email και ιδού η απάντηση:




> Please be aware that some download managers can cause more traffic than the
> actual file size.
> The reason is that our system and the download managers do not match.
> 
> Downloading with a web browser will not cause any unnecessary traffic.
> 
> Every Premium Account receives 2666 MB traffic volume each day.
> The maximum amount that can be collected is 10 GB.
> Once you have reached the limit you have to wait until 00:01 CET of the next
> ...


Με λίγα λόγια, αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις πχ 10 αρχεία με 500MB το καθένα, και λες "καλά έχω 10GB οπότε είμαι καλά", το πρωϊ θα σε περιμένει μια δυσάρεστη έκπληξη. Εγώ την πάτησα έτσι κι έχασα καμιά 20GB από το Trafficshare!  :Thumb down:  Τώρα έχω καταλήξει να ανοίξω τα πάντα μέσα από browser και να μου παίρνει 1 ώρα να κάνω clicks εδώ κι εκεί....  :Evil:

----------


## ermis333

> Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με τις σαχλαμάρες που κάνουν αλλά και το ότι οι περισσότεροι download managers, όταν κατεβάζουν ένα αρχείο, γράφουν μερικές φορές διπλάσιο ή τριπλάσιο download bandwidth από αυτό που πραγματικά κατέβασες. Τους έστειλα email και ιδού η απάντηση:
> 
> 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις πχ 10 αρχεία με 500MB το καθένα, και λες "καλά έχω 10GB οπότε είμαι καλά", το πρωϊ θα σε περιμένει μια δυσάρεστη έκπληξη. Εγώ την πάτησα έτσι κι έχασα καμιά 20GB από το Trafficshare!  Τώρα έχω καταλήξει να ανοίξω τα πάντα μέσα από browser και να μου παίρνει 1 ώρα να κάνω clicks εδώ κι εκεί....


Κατέβαζε με τον rapidshare manager, εγώ με αυτό κατεβάζω πιά και δεν μου κάνει λάθη, το μόνο μειωνέκτημα πως τα κατεβάζει  πέντε πέντε τα αρχεία....αλλά τα βάζει σε qeue οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## psolord

> Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με τις σαχλαμάρες που κάνουν αλλά και το ότι οι περισσότεροι download managers, όταν κατεβάζουν ένα αρχείο, γράφουν μερικές φορές διπλάσιο ή τριπλάσιο download bandwidth από αυτό που πραγματικά κατέβασες. Τους έστειλα email και ιδού η απάντηση:
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις πχ 10 αρχεία με 500MB το καθένα, και λες "καλά έχω 10GB οπότε είμαι καλά", το πρωϊ θα σε περιμένει μια δυσάρεστη έκπληξη. Εγώ την πάτησα έτσι κι έχασα καμιά 20GB από το Trafficshare!  Τώρα έχω καταλήξει να ανοίξω τα πάντα μέσα από browser και να μου παίρνει 1 ώρα να κάνω clicks εδώ κι εκεί....


Σωστά. Έχει ακουστεί και αυτό. Με τον Orbit downloader δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά αν με κλέβει ή όχι, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι της τάξης 2Χ, 3Χ κλπ. Ούτε καν για 20% δεν έχω αισθανθεί κλέψιμο!

Βεβαια πριν ήμουν και πολύ άνετος και δεν το πολυπαρατήρησα. Τώρα που τα μετράω τα κουκιά, θα το παρατηρήσω καλύτερα. Χτες πάντως τράβηξα κάνα δεκαρικάκι και τόσο νομίζω μου βγήκαν και στην αποσυμπίεση!

Όπως και να έχει όμως, *νομίζω* οτι αν βγάλουμε τα πολλαπλά chunks απο τα αρχεία, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ας πούμε εγώ έχω τον orbit στα 8 ταυτόχρονα αρχεία με 10 chunks το κάθε ένα. Αν βάλουμε 10 αρχεία με 1 chunk το καθένα δεν νομίζω να γράφει το ταξίμετρο παραπάνω. Ή ακόμα και 20 αρχεία με μία σύνδεση το καθένα!

Σημείωση : Orbit Downloader πάντα σε συνδυασμό με Flashgot διαφορετικά δεν δουλεύει! :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Γι'αυτό κι εγώ προτιμώ(ούσα) το FDM, λόγω του ότι τα έκανε όλα χωρίς επιπρόσθετα. Copy/paste τα links και τελείωνε. Τώρα, browser και ξερό ψωμί. Εκτός και αν έχει παρόμοια επιλογή και το FDM για chunks. Πάντως, κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου topic σε forum για λαθασμένα νούμερα και με τον orbit.

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν έκανα το τεστάκι που είπα νωρίτερα.

Με traffic left 7584MB και Orbit Downloader. 
Ρυθμίσεις: 4 συνδέσεις ανα αρχείο και 10 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα.

Κατέβασα διάφορα αρχεία τα οποία στο download folder όταν τελείωσαν, έπιασαν χώρο 6876,40ΜΒ. Υπολοιπόμενο traffic στο RS μου δίνει 260ΜΒ.

Άρα 7584-6876,40-260ΜΒ=447,60ΜΒ. <- Αυτά μου τα έφαγε! :Razz: 
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για περίπου 6% απώλεια. Καλά δεν είναι και τίποτα τρομερό για τις σούπερ ταχύτητες που πιάνω, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω και με 2 και 1 connections έτσι επειδή είμαι περίεργος!  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Γιατί βάζετε τόσα πολλά; Εγώ με μια σύνδεση και ένα αρχείο πάντα και πιάνω 1 -2 Mbyte / sec.
Νομίζω μάλλον χάνετε με τόσα πολλά αρχεία ταυτόχρονα και με ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις για το καθένα.  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

> Γιατί βάζετε τόσα πολλά; Εγώ με μια σύνδεση και ένα αρχείο πάντα και πιάνω 1 -2 Mbyte / sec.
> Νομίζω μάλλον χάνετε με τόσα πολλά αρχεία ταυτόχρονα και με ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις για το καθένα.


Δεν έχει και τόσο καλή ταχύτητα η Τελλάς με ένα Connection. Ανάλογα και με το site βέβαια. Το καλό είναι οτι μας αφήνει να ανοίγουμε όσα θέλουμε. Έτσι όμως το Rapidshare μας ψιλοκλέβει απο ότι φαίνεται.

Το κλέψιμο πρέπει να προκύπτει απο το πολλαπλό σπάσιμο των αρχείων κατά το κατέβασμα. Με ένα connection δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω με δύο πάντως! :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Εγώ θα δοκιμάσω με το FDM. Είδα δυστυχώς ότι τα connections στο FDM είναι ανά server, και όχι ανά file. Οπότε αν βάλω να κατεβάσω 10 αρχεία, με 1 connection ανά server, να υποθέσω ότι θα κατεβάζω 1 αρχείο την φορά. Δεν με χαλάει, αρκεί να πιάνει πάνω από 700KB/s. Δοκιμή το ΣΚ

----------


## ermis333

Σοβαρά γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιήτε τον Rapidshare Download Manager;;;

5 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζει, ενώ μπορείς να ρίξεις όσα θέλεις σε qeue και ανάλογα ξεκινάν να κατεβαίνουν.
Επίσης πρίν καν πατήσεις download...τσεκάρει τα links και σου λέει αν είναι ενεργά.

http://rapidshare.com/rsm.html

----------


## psolord

> Σοβαρά γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιήτε τον Rapidshare Download Manager;;;
> 
> 5 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζει, ενώ μπορείς να ρίξεις όσα θέλεις σε qeue και ανάλογα ξεκινάν να κατεβαίνουν.
> Επίσης πρίν καν πατήσεις download...τσεκάρει τα links και σου λέει αν είναι ενεργά.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/rsm.html


Έχει υποστήριξη και για τα άλλα αρχεία? Κάνει monitor στο Clipboard,zip,exe κλπ? Βασικά έχω συνηθίσει τον Orbit! :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

> Έχει υποστήριξη και για τα άλλα αρχεία? Κάνει monitor στο Clipboard,zip,exe κλπ? Βασικά έχω συνηθίσει τον Orbit!


Δοκίμασε το....τσάμπα είναι  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

> Δοκίμασε το....τσάμπα είναι


Να σου πω την αλήθεια αποφεύγω να βάζω και να βγάζω managers, γιατί Windows/Firefox καθώς και οι ίδοι οι installers/uninstallers (edit δεν ξέρω γιατί έγραψα installators/unistallators  :Thinking: ) έχουν την τάση να τα κάνουν μαντάρα και μετά δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα. Θα τον δοκιμάσω σε κάποιο απο τα spare λειτουργικά που έχω πάντως, οπότε ότι και να γίνει σκασίλα μου! :Razz: 

Πάντως ο Orbit τσιμπάει και κατεβάσει  .flv, κατευθείαν απο Youtube και άλλα site και για αυτό έχει επικρατήσει στις προτιμήσεις μου! :Smile:

----------


## crypter

> Πάντως ο Orbit τσιμπάει και κατεβάσει  .flv, κατευθείαν απο Youtube και άλλα site και για αυτό έχει επικρατήσει στις προτιμήσεις μου!


αυτο γινεται και με addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5709  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

> αυτο γινεται και με addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5709


Καλή φάση!  :Smile:

----------


## theofilos79

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια αποφεύγω να βάζω και να βγάζω managers, γιατί Windows/Firefox καθώς και οι ίδοι οι installators/unistallators έχουν την τάση να τα κάνουν μαντάρα και μετά δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα. Θα τον δοκιμάσω σε κάποιο απο τα spare λειτουργικά που έχω πάντως, οπότε ότι και να γίνει σκασίλα μου!
> 
> Πάντως ο Orbit τσιμπάει και κατεβάσει  .flv, κατευθείαν απο Youtube και άλλα site και για αυτό έχει επικρατήσει στις προτιμήσεις μου!


αυτό το κάνει και ο FDM. τουλάχιστον η τελευταία έκδοση

----------


## pelopas1

μπορει καποιος να μας πει στα εναλακτικα sites σαν το rapidshare...ποια εχουν απεριοριστο download καθημερινα, και ποια εχουν οριο ημερησιο στο download....ωστε συντομα να εγραφουμε προς αυτους?

----------


## psolord

Εμένα μου *φαίνεται* πιο σωστό το http://www.megaupload.com/ 

Μπορεί αυτό το ωραίο interface να είναι παγίδα όμως! Θα κάνω ένα test με μία μηνιαία έτσι να δω τι παίζει. Λένε πάντως "κατεβάστε όσο γουστάρετε"! Δίνουν και 1ΤΒ χώρο για τα αρχεία μας! Φτάνει να σκεφτείς οτι ένας σκληρός 1ΤΒ κάνει 110 ευρώ και άμα πάρεις την lifetime πληρώνεις 200 ευρώ! :Thinking: 

Βέβαια όπως σωστά είπε και ένας φίλος μερικά ποστ πριν, αυτοί που δεν πάνε για φούντο, δεν δίνουν lifetime! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι το μέλλον. Είναι το παρόν! Links δεν παίζουν πολλά! Έχω πετύχει μερικά αλλά όχι πολλά.

----------


## tallsman

> μπορει καποιος να μας πει στα εναλακτικα sites σαν το rapidshare...ποια εχουν απεριοριστο download καθημερινα, και ποια εχουν οριο ημερησιο στο download....ωστε συντομα να εγραφουμε προς αυτους?


Εχω απαντησει σε αυτο στη σελιδα 21 ποστ 305 αν και εχω κανει ενα λαθος στο megashares lifetime που ειναι 150$ (100 ευρω περιπου)
Φιλε psolord παρε καλυτερη 1 χρονου συνδρομη ειναι πιο οικονομικη.Αν ψαξεις καλυτερα θα βρεις περισσοτερα  Links

----------


## pelopas1

> Εχω απαντησει σε αυτο στη σελιδα 21 ποστ 305 αν και εχω κανει ενα λαθος στο megashares lifetime που ειναι 150$ (100 ευρω περιπου)
> Φιλε psolord παρε καλυτερη 1 χρονου συνδρομη ειναι πιο οικονομικη.Αν ψαξεις καλυτερα θα βρεις περισσοτερα  Links


thanks φιλαρακο

βρε παιδια ημαρτον...με free  download manager και με premieum λογαριασμο, αντι να μου κατεβαζει εστω στα 700 mb/sec που κατεβαζει γυρω στα 40-100 mb/sec!!!!!!!!!!

τι διαολο γινεται με δαυτους?

----------


## psyxakias

Ιδέα: έναν mini-οδηγό με συγκριτικό preview για τις υπηρεσίες κάθε site  :Wink:

----------


## gtl

Disclaimer : μήνυμα υπό την επήρεια σημαντικών ποσοτήτων ρετσίνας. Πάντως ακόμα δεν φαίνεται να άρχισε να πιάνει (αν κρίνω από την έλλειψη ορθογραφικών  :Razz: ) 
Υποσημείωση : μια κοπέλα με οδήγησε στο ποτό, και δεν μου δόθηκε ποτέ η ευκαιρία να την ευχαριστήσω (δεύτερο disclaimer : η ρήση είναι κλεμμένη).

Ως τώρα δοκίμασα το netload/netfolders και το megashares, και τα δύο σε συνδυασμό με τον orbit downloader.

Megashares:

πλεονεκτήματα : δεν έχει περιορισμό στο μέγεθος αρχείου, οπότε κατά κανόνα κατεβάζετε ένα μόνο αρχείο (ας είναι και 8 giga), χωρίς ούτε κωδικούς, ούτε εκατό rar που θέλουν άλλο ένα μισάωρο για αποσυμπίεση, ούτε τίποτα. 6 μήνες προς 25 δολάρια, εφ'όρου ζωής συνδρομή προς 150 δολάρια. Τα πολλαπλά connections των downloaders όπως το orbit υποτίθεται ότι κανονίζουν το ζήτημα της ταχύτητας κατεβάσματος ενός μόνο αρχείου. Απεριόριστα downloads.

μειονεκτήματα : τελευταία σβήνουν αρχεία περίπου με την ταχύτητα του rapidshare. Η ταχύτητα επίσης έχει πέσει, πιθανώς λόγω μαζικής εισδοχής απογοητευμένων πρώην συνδρομητών του rapidshare (εκεί που φουλάριζε στα 1,7MBs, τώρα παίζει μεταξύ 700 και 1,6 - σε άσχημες στιγμές πέφτει και σε οικτρά επίπεδα του τύπου 200-300 kilobits/sec). Σε δημοφιλές περιεχόμενο εμφανίζει μηνύματα του τύπου "high load link, performance may suffer as a result" . Σήμερα συνάντησα link "currently offline for scheduled maintenance, please try again later."

Netload:

πλεονεκτήματα : το μεγέθος αρχείου φτάνει στα 400MBs (δεν είναι κακό, αλλά υπολείπεται του megashares). Οι ταχύτητες φουλάρουν σχεδόν πάντα - αυτή την στιγμή. 6 μήνες προς 36 ευρώ. Τα links αυτή την στιγμή κρατάνε περισσότερο καιρό απ'ότι στο rapidshare και το megashares. Ούτε αυτό έχει περιορισμό downloads.

μειονεκτήματα : τελευταία συνάντησα περίπτωση όπου ένα αρχείο δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο "λόγω server crash" και μου ζητούνταν να ξαναδοκιμάσω στις επόμενες μέρες (όχι ότι λείπουν τέτοια φαινόμενα από το rapidshare και το megashares). Είναι λιγότερο διαδεδομένο αυτή την στιγμή.

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει το megauploads και κάποιο από τα άλλα sites αυτή την στιγμή. Eλπίζω να βοήθησα λιγάκι.

----------


## ianni

Πω πω μαγκες δεν τολμαω να σκεφτω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση ν αναγκαστω παλι να γυρισω στα torrent...ξανα ψαχνε να βρεις το αρχειο σε 10 σελιδες,οχι την μια δεν εχει seeders,την αλλη δεν εχει leechers,οχι την αλλη επεσε το ratio,αντε seedare,πω πω ταλαιπωρια,ελεος....

----------


## panaiz

> Δυστιχώς εγώ έκανα ανανέωση προτού δω τα μηνύματα σας. Οπότε 6 μήνες πρέπει να το φάω στην μάπα μου.


και εγω τα ιδια  :Sad:  εκανα ανανεωση για 3 μηνες και μετα πηρα χαμπαρι το limit  :Mad: 
δεν πειραζει ομως 3 μηνακια ειναι μπορει να την πατησα τωρα αλλα ροδα ειναι και γυρναει, θα επρεπε να μας ενημερωνουν με email η στο page που βλεπεις το Traffic left για τετοιες σοβαρες αλλαγες, και οχι να πρεπει καθε 3 και λιγο να μπαινω στα news για να δω αν αλλαξαν τα ορια ή οχι.  :Thumb down:

----------


## kopriniotis

Απλα πλεον στο rapidshare θα πληρωνεις το gb,αυτη ειναι η διαφορα ενταξει για καποιον που θελει να κατεβαζει πολυ οπως εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν ειναι καλο αλλα για καποιον που θελει 5gb πχ την μερα λιγα αλλαξαν πιστευω

----------


## lordeco

> Απλα πλεον στο rapidshare θα πληρωνεις το gb,αυτη ειναι η διαφορα ενταξει για καποιον που θελει να κατεβαζει πολυ οπως εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν ειναι καλο αλλα για καποιον που θελει 5gb πχ την μερα λιγα αλλαξαν πιστευω


Και γι αυτόν άλλαξαν πολλά φιλε kopriniotis, γιατι θα έχει 2,66 την ημέρα, αλλα μονο 10 στις 5 μέρες, δηλαδή μέσο όρο 2 την ημέρα. 
Το επισημαίνω γιατι έτσι όπως το αναφέρεις, ισως κάποιος νομίσει ότι θα εχει 5χ5=25Gb στις 5 μέρες αντί του αληθινού 10Gb στις 5 μέρες.

----------


## Dimitris_80

Να ρωτήσω κάτι.Αν είσαι* premium member*, τα αποθηκευμένα αρχεία που έχεις κάνει upload διαγράφονται μετά από κάποιες μέρες; Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε όρος ότι 90 μέρες χωρίς download=διαγραφή. Πλέον όμως δε τον βλέπω αυτό τον όρο... Δεν υπάρχει χρονικό όριο τελικά;  :Thinking:

----------


## Gio Alex

Αυτό είναι για τους free users. Για τους premium members δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο όριο

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αυτό είναι για τους free users. Για τους premium members δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο όριο


Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες;;; Γιατί πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο είχε σταλεί σε όλους τους premium members το παρακάτω:




> Dear Customer,
> 
> Herewith we advise you of an upcoming change in our storage management.
> 
> This message refers to your RapidShare premium account:
> 
> On November 10th, we will launch our storage revision program.
> Accounts that use more than 20 GB of storage will be marked as "XXL" accounts by our system.
> If any files associated with an "XXL" account have not been downloaded within the last 90 days ("inactive files"), those files will be deleted automatically.
> ...

----------


## Giannis61

Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι εχει μια νεα υπηρεσια με την ονομασια RapidShare-Security Lock
με την οποια μολις ενεργοποιηθει εμφανιζει ενα λουκετο και δεν επιτρεπει αλλαγες στο "Settings" and "Convert RapidPoints".Εγω δυστυχως βιαστικα το εκανα και δεν ελαβα κανενα μαιλ  :Crying:  που λεει οτι στέλνετε  αυτοματα.(το μαιλ μου ειναι σωστο).Το εχει κανει καποιος αλλος ; :Thinking:  Τι μπορω να κανω για να λαβω το μαιλ.

Τελικα ολα οκ ζητησα να αποσταλει ξανα ο κωδικος και τον ελαβα

----------


## Gio Alex

> Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες;;; Γιατί πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο είχε σταλεί σε όλους τους premium members το παρακάτω:


Άνοιξε ένα link σαν free user και δες ένα μπλε πίνακα, ακριβώς επάνω από τον τιμοκατάλογο. Αναφέρει ακριβώς αυτό:

Deletion of files                
After 90 days w/out d/l (free user)           
Never (premium user)

Στους premium users σβύνουν μόνο όταν λήξει ο λογαριασμός και δίνουν χώρο 500GB.


Τώρα αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό, ας μας ενημερώσει...

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Άνοιξε ένα link σαν free user και δες ένα μπλε πίνακα, ακριβώς επάνω από τον τιμοκατάλογο. Αναφέρει ακριβώς αυτό:
> 
> Deletion of files                
> After 90 days w/out d/l (free user)           
> Never (premium user)
> 
> Στους premium users σβύνουν μόνο όταν λήξει ο λογαριασμός και δίνουν χώρο 500GB.
> 
> 
> Τώρα αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό, ας μας ενημερώσει...


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό με τα 500gb... Καλά συνέχεια αλλάζουν οι όροι εκεί στην rapidshare;  :Mad:  

Και πώς ενημερώνουν;

Εγώ έχω μείνει στην ανακοίνωση που σας έγραψα πάνω. Ότι ακόμα και στους premium μετά από 90μέρες χωρίς έστω 1 download διαγράφονται τα αρχεία.

----------


## psolord

> Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό με τα 500gb... Καλά συνέχεια αλλάζουν οι όροι εκεί στην rapidshare;  
> 
> Και πώς ενημερώνουν;
> 
> Εγώ έχω μείνει στην ανακοίνωση που σας έγραψα πάνω. Ότι ακόμα και στους premium μετά από 90μέρες χωρίς έστω 1 download διαγράφονται τα αρχεία.


Δεν ενημερώνουν! Απλό! 

Για αυτό τους έστειλα τα καντηλάκια τους μέσω e-mail. Τους έκανα τα μούτρα κρέας βέβαια, αλλά θα έχουν λάβει χιλιάδες τέτοια φαντάζομαι. :Evil:

----------


## and64

> Δεν ενημερώνουν! Απλό! 
> 
> Για αυτό τους έστειλα τα καντηλάκια τους μέσω e-mail. Τους έκανα τα μούτρα κρέας βέβαια, αλλά θα έχουν λάβει χιλιάδες τέτοια φαντάζομαι.


Και απάντησαν σε όλους με το ίδιο κονσέρβα-mail... :Thumb down:  :Rant:

----------


## tsopanos

> Κακή είδηση καθώς έτσι ούτε ένα παιχνίδι δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις...


 
Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα έπρεπε να το κάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## nosf1234

Ας μην κρυβομαστε  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

> Αυτό ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα έπρεπε να το κάνεις


Τότε τι το θέλω; Αν δεν κατεβάσω μουσική παιχνίδια, ταινίες! Μήπως για να κατεβάσω τα video της θείας μου από την Αυστραλία;

 :Whistle:

----------


## nosf1234

Ελα μου ντε....

----------


## sotisdiv

Αρκετά με τους δήθεν νομοταγείς εδω μέσα.

----------


## Lumens

> Hello,
> 
> 
> Your Premium Account is being terminated due to violating the terms. 
> At violation of our Conditions of use, we are authorized to block your 
> access and delete your files.
> 
> Illegal downloads are being hosted on our servers, voiding the Conditions 
> of use.* We have detected and deleted the files and are now in the process 
> ...


Δεν είχα ούτε ένα ανεβασμένο αρχείο. Μου κλείνουν τον λογαριασμό γι' αυτά που κατέβασα. Καλά κρασιά.

----------


## elakbar

ρε παιδια μια χαρα ειναι και τα τορεντς. Δωρεαν

----------


## ermis333

Με λίγα λόγια αφού σβηστεί ένα αρχείο για παράνομο, πλέον κοιτάνε και ποιοι λογαριασμοί το κατέβασαν και τους απενεργοποιούν με το έτσι θέλω;;;

Είμαστε σοβαροί;;; Με ποιο δικαίωμα το κάνουν αυτό;;;

Δεν πάνε καλά μου φαίνεται......για να φεύγουμε σιγα σιγά, όλοι το rapidshare για "παράνομα" αρχεία το χρησιμοποιούν, κανένας δεν πληρώνει τόσα λεφτά για να φιλοξενεί φωτογραφίες ή video με την οικογένειά του.

----------


## and64

Θα μας τρελάνουν στο rapidshare μου φαίνεται :Crazy: 

Έστειλες mail στους... αγίους που δεν υποστηρίζουν το παράνομο υλικό που να τους χ@@εις κανονικά;; Αν όχι στείλε άμεσα...  :Rant:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρκετά με τους δήθεν νομοταγείς εδω μέσα.


επισης αρκετα με τους δηθεν παρανομους εδω μεσα.

αμοιβαια ειναι αυτα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδια μια χαρα ειναι και τα τορεντς. Δωρεαν


ειδικα τα δωρεαν που λες μια χαρα ειναι με "ψευτικα αρχεια" με ιους κτλ

καλο κατεβασμα (αν μπορεις βεβαια γιατι δεν πιανεις και τις αναλογες ταχυτητες στα δωρεαν)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με λίγα λόγια αφού σβηστεί ένα αρχείο για παράνομο, πλέον κοιτάνε και ποιοι λογαριασμοί το κατέβασαν και τους απενεργοποιούν με το έτσι θέλω;;;
> 
> Είμαστε σοβαροί;;; Με ποιο δικαίωμα το κάνουν αυτό;;;
> 
> Δεν πάνε καλά μου φαίνεται......για να φεύγουμε σιγα σιγά, όλοι το rapidshare για "παράνομα" αρχεία το χρησιμοποιούν, κανένας δεν πληρώνει τόσα λεφτά για να φιλοξενεί φωτογραφίες ή video με την οικογένειά του.


εχουν το καθε δικαιωμα φιλε μου να το κανουν εφοσον εχει ο λογαριασμος παρανομα αρχεια και καποιος το καρφωσε (γιατι ετσι γινεται συνηθως)

αρα συμφωνα με τους ορους και κανονες τους ειναι απολυτως σωστοι 

μαλλον θα πρεπει να δειτε ποιος το καρφωσε (διοτι συνηθως γινεται αυτο απο ανταγωνισμο των γνωστων ιστοχωρων)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα μας τρελάνουν στο rapidshare μου φαίνεται
> 
> Έστειλες mail στους... αγίους που δεν υποστηρίζουν το παράνομο υλικό που να τους χ@@εις κανονικά;; Αν όχι στείλε άμεσα...


και τι θα κερδισει? απλα θα τον γραψουν στα παλια τους τα υποδηματα.

ποιος σου ειπε εσενα οτι υποστηριζουν το παρανομο το λεει στους κανονες τους?

οσο για το παρανομο αρχειο και τα σβησιματα κτλ

το αναφερε αλλος χρηστης (πιθανων ανταγωνιστης και εγινε)

παντα ετσι γινεται στο RS αλληλοκαρφωμα.

----------


## and64

> και τι θα κερδισει? απλα θα τον γραψουν στα παλια τους τα υποδηματα.
> 
> ποιος σου ειπε εσενα οτι υποστηριζουν το παρανομο το λεει στους κανονες τους?
> 
> οσο για το παρανομο αρχειο και τα σβησιματα κτλ
> 
> το αναφερε αλλος χρηστης (πιθανων ανταγωνιστης και εγινε)
> 
> παντα ετσι γινεται στο RS αλληλοκαρφωμα.


Είπα εγώ οτι θα κερδίσει κάτι; Και μενα και τόσους άλλους κανονικά μας γράψανε και απαντήσανε με την κλασική κονσέρβα email σχετικά με το limit, αλλά αν δεν στείλει κανείς τίποτα σου φαίνεται πιο σωστό;;

Εμένα δεν μου είπε κανείς οτι * υποστηρίζουν*  τα παράνομα, αλλά μην μου βγουν ξαφνικά και προστάτες πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, δεν θα το αντέξω! :Wall:  :Crazy:  Τοο much, δεν βρίσκεις; 
Δλδ αυτοί δεν ξερουν και καλά τώρα τι έχω κάνει εγώ host στους servers τους, περιμένουν να το καρφώσει κάποιος αλλιώς δεν ξέρουν τίποτα! Μην κοροιδευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας τώρα...

----------


## psolord

> Δεν είχα ούτε ένα ανεβασμένο αρχείο. Μου κλείνουν τον λογαριασμό γι' αυτά που κατέβασα. Καλά κρασιά.


Φίλε μου είχα κάνει και εγώ μία τέτοια αναφορά σε ένα σχετικό thread! Τελικα αποδείχτηκε οτι μου είχαν κλέψει τον λογαριασμό και το email μου το είχαν στείλει οι πειρατές!

Προσπάθησε να μπεις στο λογαριασμό σου με το νούμερο του λογαριασμού και το pass σου. Προσοχή με το νούμερο. Όχι το username που έχεις βάλει εσύ. 
Υπάρχουν 4 περιπτώσεις

1) Αν σου βγάλει μήνυμα account found wrong password απλά στον κλέψανε. Μπορεί όμως να μην σου έχουν αλλάξει το email οπότε πάτα ένα forgotten password και μπορεί να σου σταλεί το νέο! Έτσι είχε γίνει σε εμένα!
2) Άν σου βγάλει μήνυμα account not found, μπορεί και να στον έχουν κλείσει. 
Πάντως χλωμό το κόβω. Αν αρχισουν τα Filehosting sites να κάνουν τέτοια, απλά θα κλείσουν και να είσαι σίγουρος οτι το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι!
3)Αν είναι κλεμμένος και δεν σου έχουν αλλάξει το pass (χλωμό), απλά μόλις μπεις άλλαξε τα όλα!

Προσπάθησε να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία με το Rapidshare να δεις τι έχει γίνει. Πιθανόν να σου κάνουν reset τον λογαριασμό.

Αν χρησιμοποιείς ένα κοινό Username και Pass για τα πάντα, άλλαξε τα επειγόντως. Ίσως και να σου έχουν κλέψει και τον λογαριασμό του email σου. Οπότε παρακάλεσε το Rapidshare να σου κάνει reset τον λογαριασμό σου αλλά να σου στείλει τα στοιχεία σου σε άλλο email. Για να το κάνουν αυτό πρέπει να τους στείλεις τα στοιχεία ενεργοποίησης (το πρώτο email που σου έστειλαν).

Προσοχή σε οποιαδήποτε ενεργεία επικοινωνίας με email κάνεις, να μην πατήσεις reply στο μήνυμα που σου ήρθε. Στείλε "φρέσκο" email στο support@rapidshare.com.

Ενημέρωσε μας για το τι έγινε.Ελπίζω να είναι μία μπόρα που θα περάσει.

PS. Το Rapidshare έχει βάλει ένα νέο κουμπάκι secure account που σου στέλνει έναν random κωδικό στο email σου και μετά για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε στον λογαριασμό σου, πρέπει να γράψεις και αυτόν τον κωδικό! Μόλις (και εάν) σε ξανανεργοποιήσουν, χρησιμοποίησε νέο email, με username και pass που δεν έχουν τίποτα κοινό με τα παλιά σου!

----------


## Lumens

Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να μπω είτε με το account number είτε με το alias.

H απάντηση είναι αυτή: Your Premium Account has not been found.

Και ούτε recover με το email δε μπόρεσα να κάνω (Unfortunately no matching Account has been found. Please try again or send us an e-mail.)

Έχω στείλει email και περιμένω εξηγήσεις!

----------


## psolord

> Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να μπω είτε με το account number είτε με το alias.
> 
> H απάντηση είναι αυτή: Your Premium Account has not been found.
> 
> Και ούτε recover με το email δε μπόρεσα να κάνω (Unfortunately no matching Account has been found. Please try again or send us an e-mail.)
> 
> Έχω στείλει email και περιμένω εξηγήσεις!


Ωχ! Λέτε να άρχισαν τα όργανα? :Sad: 

Πόσο καιρό το έχεις το account φίλε και πότε έληγε? :Thinking: 

edit

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση το παρακάτω



> The terminated account will appear on our servers for 2-3 days but you
> will not be granted access to it. Please contact our Support Team if you
> have any queries.


Γιατί να σου το λέει οτι θα φαίνεται για τρεις μέρες και τώρα δεν τον βλέπει καθόλου?

Είσαι σίγουρος οτι μπαίνεις στο http://rapidshare.com/ και όχι σε κάνα phishing site?

----------


## nothing

και γιατι καθεστε ακομα εκει?αφου ειναι προφανες οτι παιρνουν λεφτα και μετα θα κλεινουν τους λογαριασμους...

[μη πει κανενας οτι δε κατεβαζει παρανομα απο εκει οταν μαλιστα εχει και account εγω δεν θα τον πιστεψω...ολοι οσοι ξερω αυτο κανουν παντως και ειναι αρκετοι...]

----------


## thourios

Πάρ'τους ένα τηλεφωνάκι. Εμένα μου άλλαξαν τον κωδικό αμέσως. Είχα και εγω παλαιότερα προβλήματα όταν κάποιος μου είχε κλέψει τον κωδικό. Να είσαι συγκεκριμένος τι θα τους πεις γιατί τα Αγγλικά τους δεν είναι τόσο καλά. 

Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως ότι κάτι μαγειρεύεται εκεί μέσα. Ίσως έχουν δικαστήρια και τέτοια και θέλουν να αποδείξουν ότι όλα είναι νομότυπα.

 :Wink:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Tι κατέβασες ρε φίλε και σε διέγραψαν; Για πες μας να ξέρουμε.  :Confused:  

Το παράνομο είναι πολύ σχετικό. Γιατί αν το πάρουμε έτσι, δε νομίζω να έχω κατεβάσει και τίποτα νόμιμο...  :Blink:

----------


## nothing

Off Topic


		η παραθεση με το δικο μου ποστ που κολλαγε?αναφερθηκα στο παραπανω ποστ του προηγουμενο που τον διεγραψαν και προφανως απλα ηταν απο τους πρωτους αν δεν εγιναν ολα τα υπολοιπα.
εγω δεν εχω account και δεν προκειται μιας και η αποψη μου ειναι διαφορετικη.

----------


## thourios

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		η παραθεση με το δικο μου ποστ που κολλαγε?αναφερθηκα στο παραπανω ποστ του προηγουμενο που τον διεγραψαν και προφανως απλα ηταν απο τους πρωτους αν δεν εγιναν ολα τα υπολοιπα.
> εγω δεν εχω account και δεν προκειται μιας και η αποψη μου ειναι διαφορετικη.


Το διόρθωσα. Αλλά αφού η άποψη σου είναι διαφορετική τι ψάχνεσαι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

απλα του κλεψανε τον λογαριασμο θα την πατησε απο κανενα περιεργο site/mail.

----------


## nothing

thourios δεν ειχα προβλημα που το χρησιμοποιησες απλα δε καταλαβα το λογο.  :Wink: 

οτι εχω διαφορετικη αποψη δε σημαινει οτι μαρεσει να σε κοροιδευει μια εταιρεια ειτε εσενα ειτε εμενα ειτε το παραδιπλα.
το θεμα ειναι να μη μας παινουν κοροιδα και στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση του rapid φαινεται οτι κανουν οτι τους βολευει καθε στιγμη....

αυτα απο εμενα και οντως δεν εχω δικαιωμα να πω παραπανω μιας και λεπτομερειες δε γνωριζω.
ελπιζω να βγαλετε ακρη απροβληματιστα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Lumens

> Είσαι σίγουρος οτι μπαίνεις στο http://rapidshare.com/ και όχι σε κάνα phishing site?


Ναι είμαι σίγουρος!

Είμαι 1 χρόνο συνδρομητής με αυτό το account, είχα άλλο ένα account για 2 χρόνια που το άφησα να λήξει πριν μερικούς μήνες. Σε αυτό το account είχα κάνει 6μηνη ανανέωση τον Σεπτέμβριο, και είχα δώσει τους κωδικούς στην οικογένειά μου (άλλες 2 ip ας πούμε). Από εκεί υποψιάζομαι ότι προέκυψε το πρόβλημα, το θέμα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχε ξεπεραστεί το όριο των 10g τη μέρα. Ούτε καν το είχαμε πλησιάσει.

Ο λογαριασμός χρησιμοποιούνταν για τα συνηθισμένα, μουσική, ταινίες, προγράμματα, κυρίως από τα γνωστά μεγάλα ελληνικά φόρουμ.

Τελοσπάντων, απλά δεν ξανα-ανανεώνω, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Αν έρθει mail που να εξηγεί την κατάσταση θα το ποστάρω.




> απλα του κλεψανε τον λογαριασμο θα την πατησε απο κανενα περιεργο site/mail.


Δε νομίζω.

----------


## psyxakias

Με αφορμή το post του Lumens, όσον αφορά τον τερματισμό της συνδρομής λόγω κατεβάσματος αρχείων που το rapidshare έκρινε ως παράνομα, προκύπτουν ερωτήματα για την πολιτική της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας που αρκετοί έχουν κατά καιρούς εμπιστευτεί τα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα και ίσως εσφαλμένα την θεωρούν ως την απόλυτα ασφαλή λύση για κάθε είδους χρήση (σε αντίθεση με άλλες υπηρεσίες, όπως P2P).

Καταρχάς θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι ασκήθηκαν νομικές πίεσεις και δεν τρελάθηκαν να τερματίζουν λογαριασμούς άνευ λόγου, ειδικά συνδρομητών που τους στηρίζουν οικονομικά. Ενδιαφέρον έχει όμως ο τρόπος που το χειρίστηκαν και εάν συμπίπτει με την σύμβασή τους. Χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι η μη αναφορά σε μία σύμβαση, καθιστά νόμιμη κάθε χρήση, οι περισσότερες εταιρείες φροντίζουν να ενημερώσουν το συνδρομητή για τις υποχρεώσεις και των δύο πλευρών καθώς και για τις προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες της εταιρείας.

Το βασικό μέρος της σύμβασης του rapidshare (πέρα από τις πληροφορίες πληρωμής) είναι μόλις 25 γραμμές, και ενώ τους τιμά η απλότητά για εύκολη κατανόηση, αφήνει απίστευτα κενά και δημιουργεί ιδιαίτερη ανασφάλεια όταν μάλιστα και οι ίδιοι φαίνεται να πέφτουν σε παραπτώματα παραβιάζοντας την (βλέπε συσωρευμένο traffic).

*Spoiler:*





*Upload*


No files with forbidden content, for example pornography, child pornography, racist media and/or illegal copies of copyrighted material. This list is not exclusive.You may not store any data with illegal contents on RapidShare and make copyrighted material contents publicly available, e.g. by disclosing the links in a forum or on any other website.At breach of the Upload rules, we are authorized to immediately delete files.
*Download*


In order to use the infrastructure of RapidShare free of cost, you have to wait the given time for the download to start. You can download a certain amount of data per hour. If the volume is exceeded, a notice will appear.At breach of the conditions of use, the user might be permanently banned from the free service.Anyone writing a program with the aim to breach the conditions of use, will be prosecuted and made liable for any damage caused.RapidShare reserves the right to block access that is being used by several customers at the same time.
*Premium Accounts*


RapidShare keeps the legal right to close an account that are used by several people. It is a violation of terms to share an account.Premium Account members can download more data than users of the free service. Currently, a Premium Account allows the download of 2.66 Gigabyte (2.660.000.000 Byte) per day.The current status of your Account and an overview of your activities in the last 30 days are displayed in the Premium Zone. If you have exceeded your limit, you can log out and download more data using the free service.Reselling Premium Accounts is a privilege given to our verified Resellers.
*At violation of our Conditions of use, we are authorized to block your access and delete your files. If you write programs aiming to violate our Conditions of Use, you will be prosecuted and made liable for any losses occurred.*




Μερικές δικές μου παρατηρήσεις για την σύμβαση τους

Δεν αναφέρει εάν γίνεται καταγραφή ανά συνδρομητή όλων των downloads & uploads, ούτε η χρήση που προορίζεται (πχ για καθαρά στατιστικούς λόγους, έλεγχο & τερματισμό συνδρομών ή ακόμα και παράδοση προσωπικών στοιχείων σε τρίτους).Δεν αναφέρει εάν γίνονται τερματισμοί συνδρομών ακόμα και για το κατέβασμα αλλά μόνο για το ανέβασμα, ούτε ξεκαθαρίζει εάν θα δοθεί η ακριβής αιτία τερματισμού (πχ λίστα παράνομων αρχείων).Δεν αναφέρει εάν γίνεται μεμονομένη παρακολούθηση συνδρομητών, χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή, απλώς με την αναφορά κάποιου θιγόμενου.Δεν αναφέρει εάν μπορούν οι όροι να αλλάξουν ανά πάσα στιγμή και να ισχύσουν άμεσα ακόμα και στις προπληρωμένες συνδρομές (πχ συσωρευμένο traffic, μην μπερδεύεστε με το καθημερινό traffic που αλλάζει στην επόμενη ανανέωση).Δεν αναφέρει σε ποιες περιπτώσεις και ύστερα από πόσες προειδοποιήσεις διακόπτονται προσωρινά ή μόνιμα οι λογαριασμοι.
Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι σκοπός μου δεν είναι ούτε να υποστηρίξω παράνομα αρχεία αλλά ούτε και να συκοφαντήσω ή να δυσφημίσω το rapidshare, διότι πολλοί θα έλεγαν ότι έχει προσφέρει αρκετά στο χώρο του file hosting. Αλλά να επαγρυπνήσω όσους από εμάς το εμπιστευτήκαν τυφλά και ενώ δεν αποτρέπω την χρήση του, θα πρέπει να είμαστε ενήμεροι και για τυχόν συνέπειες που μπορεί να υπάρξουν. Ίσως μάλιστα οι παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις να εισακουστούν και να βοηθήσουν να οργανωθούν περισσότερο με καινούρια σύμβαση, κατοχυρώνοντας και τις δύο πλευρές σε κάποια θέματα. Διότι εκμεταλευόμενοι αυτές τις αδυναμίες στη σύμβαση τους και τους απευθείας τερματισμούς, δίνει μεγάλο κίνητρο στους θιγόμενους να ασκήσουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερες πιέσεις και να απαιτήσουν μελλοντικά περισσότερους τερματισμούς ή ακόμα και παράδοση προσωπικών στοιχείων, ακόμα και χωρίς την απαραίτητη νομική διαδικασία.

ΥΣ: Το ίδιο φαινόμενο με τερματισμός συνδρομών έχει αναφερθεί σε δεκάδες άλλα sites, σύμφωνα με το google.





> Από εκεί υποψιάζομαι ότι προέκυψε το πρόβλημα, το θέμα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχε ξεπεραστεί το όριο των 10g τη μέρα. Ούτε καν το είχαμε πλησιάσει.
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός χρησιμοποιούνταν για τα συνηθισμένα, μουσική, ταινίες, προγράμματα, κυρίως από τα γνωστά μεγάλα ελληνικά φόρουμ.


Νομίζω πως κάνεις λάθος προσέγγιση στο θέμα, καθώς δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο το traffic (πχ 1 ή 100 GB), αν και σαφώς αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες κατακόρυφα να συναντήσεις "κυνηγημένο" υλικό. Ένα αρχείο των 100 MB να κατέβασες σε 1 ολόκληρο μήνα και να έπεσες στη περίπτωση να έχει ασκηθεί μεγάλη νομική πίεση, είναι υπερ-αρκετό. Παράλληλα το ότι η πλειοψηφία των αρχείων προέρχονταν από links σε ελληνικά forums, είναι ένα ζήτημα για πολλούς που θεωρούν ότι δεν ασχολείται κανείς απ'έξω με τα ελληνικά sites.  :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		ο καμμένος ψυχάκιας από το πρωί φαίνεται...  :ROFL:

----------


## ermis333

Μάλλον πρόκειται περι γνωστού phising mail τελικά.




> HELLO EVERYBODY. 
> Yesterday I recieved this e-mail from what claimed to be webmaster@rapidshare.com. This turned out to be a phoney phishing scam. Someone stole my rapidshare account info and changed my password. I clicked on a link for a preview, and when the rapidshare website came up, it asked me to log in. It looked like the rapidshare website, and I didn't think much of it at the time, but I was supposed to automatically be logged in. I just figured it was a glitch and attempted to log in. That is when they got my loggin info. The next day I got this e-mail, and could not access my account. 
> 
> I contacted the rapishare support team, and moderater fellowsurfer, who had helped me to figure out what had happened. The support team immediatly issued a new loggin and password to me. 
> 
> I just want to say thanks to the people who helped me with this problem, and to warn everone to be carefull!! If this happens to you don't hesitate to contact the support staff right away for help. 
> 
> I really hope my experiance can help other people out there who use and enjoy this forum properly. 
> 
> ...


Η απάντηση από το rapidshare έλεγε 




> *rapidshare would not terminate accounts for downloading*



Άρα φίλε σου κλέψανε το pass και λογικά θα σου στείλουνε καινούργιο.

----------


## kokoretsi

Στην πυρά οπωσδήποτε. Πάει και το rapidshare  :Sorry:

----------


## psyxakias

Αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο ermis333, τότε αλλάζει *εντελώς* το θέμα. Προσωπικά τσίμπησα και θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για αληθινό e-mail, διότι κατά κάποιο τρόπο (πιθανόν λανθασμένα) εμπιστεύτηκα ότι έχει ελεγχθεί η γνησιότητά του. Μου κάνει μάλιστα εντύπωση αν επρόκειτο για phising το εξής:

*α)* στο e-mail φαίνεται να αναφέρουν user/pass του λογαριασμού (που φυσικά όλοι το αφαιρούν όταν το postάρουν). Αν τα ξέρουν ήδη, γιατί να στείλουν phising e-mail ή μήπως δεν είναι τα αληθινά και κανείς δεν το παρατηρεί αυτό; (περίεργο εταιρεία να αναφέρει και το pass πάντως σε e-mail τερματισμού συνδρομής, όντως θυμίζει phising)

*β)* γιατί να λένε να επικοινωνήσεις με το support της εταιρείας (στο e-mail του Lumens έτσι λέει) αφού είναι αυτονόητο ότι αρκετοί θα επικοινωνήσουν αμέσως για να παραπονεθούν και θα τους ενημερώσουν ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό και πιθανόν να τους δώσουν πίσω το λογαριασμό τους με άλλο pass;

*γ)* πως και δεν έχει βγάλει σχετική ανακοίνωση το rapidshare για να μην εμπιστεύεται ο κόσμος τα e-mail, παρά μόνο ανακοίνωσε την lock υπηρεσία που ίσως και να παροτρύνει τέτοιες κινήσεις αφού κατά κάποιον τρόπο, προτρέπει στους συνδρομητές να εμπιστεύονται τα e-mails μέσω της lock υπηρεσίας.

Μήπως όντως κοπήκαν κάποια accounts (πχ σαν του Lumens) και κάποιοι επιτήδειοι εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την ιδέα και έστειλαν επιπλέον phising e-mails για να κλέψουν rapidshare accounts;  :Thinking: 

Πάντως η σύμβαση συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχει πολλά κενά, που αν δεν είχε.. πιθανόν δε θα μπαίναμε καν στο κόπο να απορούμε εάν είναι αληθινό ή όχι ένα τέτοιο e-mail.

----------


## ermis333

Απότι λένε στα site σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τους απάντησαν ότι ουδέποτε το rapidshare κλείνει λογαριασμούς για downloading κτλ, απλά τα αρχεία σβήνουνε όταν είναι παράνομα.

----------


## psolord

> Ναι είμαι σίγουρος!
> 
> Είμαι 1 χρόνο συνδρομητής με αυτό το account, είχα άλλο ένα account για 2 χρόνια που το άφησα να λήξει πριν μερικούς μήνες. Σε αυτό το account είχα κάνει 6μηνη ανανέωση τον Σεπτέμβριο, και είχα δώσει τους κωδικούς στην οικογένειά μου (άλλες 2 ip ας πούμε). Από εκεί υποψιάζομαι ότι προέκυψε το πρόβλημα, το θέμα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχε ξεπεραστεί το όριο των 10g τη μέρα. Ούτε καν το είχαμε πλησιάσει.
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός χρησιμοποιούνταν για τα συνηθισμένα, μουσική, ταινίες, προγράμματα, κυρίως από τα γνωστά μεγάλα ελληνικά φόρουμ.
> 
> Τελοσπάντων, απλά δεν ξανα-ανανεώνω, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Αν έρθει mail που να εξηγεί την κατάσταση θα το ποστάρω.
> 
> Δε νομίζω.


Για μισό λεπτό. Όταν λες οτι έδωσες τους κωδικούς στην οικογένεια σου, πόσα μέλη τον χρησιμοποιούσαν ταυτόχρονα? Αν το rapidshare διαπίστωσε πρόσβαση του λογαριασμού απο δύο διαφορετικές IP ταυτόχρονα, τότε σίγουρα θα σου έκλειναν τον λογαριασμό. Το email που σου έστειλαν βέβαια, μπορεί να λέει για κατέβασμα, αλλά απο την άλλη μπορεί απλά να σου έκαναν λάθος copy paste κονσερβοποιημένη απάντηση.

Τελικά, απάντηση για το θέμα σου έστειλαν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν ηταν οπως τα λεει ο φιλος και το RS να κλειδωνει λογαριασμους για "παρανομη χρηση" σορρυ αλλα θα ειχε κλεισει δεν θα ειχε πελατες.

το να εγινε κατι τετοιο γιατι μπορει να μπαινανε στον λογαριασμο πολλοι χρηστες η να του εκλεψε καποιος τους κωδικους για μενα ειναι πιο πιθανο.

----------


## Beelzebub

Μάλλον phising ήταν. Αφού το mail pou παραθέτει ο ermis333 είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιο με αυτό που στείλαν στο παλικάρι και η rapid επιμένει ότι δεν κλείνει λογαριασμούς για κατέβασμα...

Επίσης στο mail λέει

"The terminated account will appear on our servers for 2-3 days but you
will not be granted access to it. "

Άχρηστη πληροφορία που μου ακούγεται ως δικαιολογία. Σα να λέει θα έχουμε το κωδικό σου και θα μπαίνουμε αλλά θα σου τον έχουμε αλλάξει για αυτό δεν θα μπορείς να μπεις εσύ

You may purchase another Premium Account however repeatedly violating
the terms will lead to the closure of your account.

Τώρα αυτό τι είναι? Σε κόβουμε άλλα μπορείς να ξαναπληρώσεις και να κατεβάζεις? Γιατί δεν του στέλνουν τότε μια προειδοποίηση απλά και να τον κόψουν μια και καλή μετά? Δηλαδή σαν η όλη διαδικασία να αποσκοπεί στο κέρδος και όχι σε νομικά προβλήματα...

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Τώρα άρχισαν να blockaroun τους λογαριασμούς με τη δικαιολογία:


Fraud detected, Account ***** This Account has been illegally used by several users.

Βέβαια δεν το χρησιμοποιούσαν 2 άτομα  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Lumens

Update:

Αφού έστειλα email όπου ζητώ εξηγήσεις, μου ήρθε η αυτοματοποιημένη απάντηση:




> Hello,
> 
> 
> Due to the large amount of support requests, your answer will unfortunately be delayed.
> 
> Please note that every e-mail will be answered as soon as possible.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience. 
> 
> ...


Το θέμα είναι ότι στα headers του email έχω αυτά:




> X-Message-Delivery: Vj0xLjE7dXM9MDtsPTA7YT0wO0Q9MTtTQ0w9MA==
> X-Message-Status: n:0
> X-SID-PRA: RapidShare AG - Support Team <support@rapidshare.com>
> X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jG2bJw5cH6VB/dX9sBzQ6IDDHmGGCvH2+N+1LC3lx2dG9YaJLH4894qaXWxE5njK4FU7uzwMAwuZ+w6GlVcDcT/
> Received: from mail2.rapidshare.com ([78.46.70.207]) by bay0-mc6-f13.bay0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.2668);
>      Wed, 19 Nov 2008 03:22:44 -0800
> Received: by mail2.rapidshare.com (Postfix, from userid 5001)
>     id C60F0358C123; Wed, 19 Nov 2008 12:22:43 +0100 (CET)
> X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.4 (2008-01-01) on mail2.rapidshare.com
> ...


Ενώ στο άλλο email όπου με πληροφόρησαν ότι κλείνει ο λογαριασμός τα headers είναι αρκετά διαφορετικά:




> X-Message-Delivery: Vj0xLjE7dXM9MDtsPTA7YT0wO0Q9MTtTQ0w9MQ==
> X-Message-Status: n:0
> X-SID-PRA: abuse@rapidshare.com
> X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jGiZtNUBoZftZ7GNu7AKMisKIGEk8MKlQoHsIu50Gj7TnWepbt2yWOFVhxWNZBLzYtqMPFeiNadyP5w/SiBnd9c
> Received: from driver.ethii.com ([67.228.101.164]) by bay0-mc12-f17.bay0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.2668);
>      Mon, 17 Nov 2008 16:35:46 -0800
> Received: from wsup by driver.ethii.com with local (Exim 4.69)
>     (envelope-from <wsup@driver.ethii.com>)
>     id 1L2EZG-0001pI-0u
> ...


To δεύτερο mail στάλθηκε από mail server με domain name ethii.com το οποίο ανήκει στην εταιρεία Mellowhost στο Λονδίνο. Αυτή παρέχει υπηρεσίες web hosting (http://hagiohost.com).

Είναι άρα πολύ πιθανόν να είναι μούφα το email, και τα credentials μου να διέρρευσαν με κάποιο τρόπο από κάποιον με τον οποίο μοιράζομαι τον λογαριασμό μου.

Μου φαίνεται ότι σημειώνουν έξαρση τώρα τελευταία οι κλοπές κωδικών rapidshare (ίσως να υπάρχει και πρόβλημα από τη μεριά τους; ), και πρέπει να ελέγχουμε διπλά ότι τα email που στέλνουν είναι αυθεντικά.

Περιμένω την απάντηση από το rapidshare!

----------


## psyxakias

Βλέποντας τα headers (η IP του 1ου ανήκουν στο rapidshare, ενώ του 2ου σε server αμερικάνικου hosting provider), όντως θα συμφωνήσω ότι μάλλον ήταν μούφα το e-mail περί ακύρωσης.

Το περίεργο είναι πως είχαν ήδη τα credentials σου, προφανώς από κάποιον που μοιράζεσαι το account όπως είπες. Οπότε  ο μοναδικός λόγος που σου έστειλαν το e-mail για να σου πουν ότι ακυρώθηκε, είναι γιατί σου άλλαξαν το password και να σε αποτρέψουν να επικοινωνήσεις με το rapidshare για να ρωτήσεις τι έγινε αλλά να φτιάξεις άλλο account όπως σου πρότειναν. Άκου ρε σι, φουστιά που σκέφτηκαν οι πιτσιρικάδες για να βγάζουν τσαμπέ rapidshare  :Laughing: 

Πάλι καλά τουλάχιστον που δεν ήταν αληθινή η ακύρωση του account, άρα μάλλον δεν ισχύουν αυτά για τις ακυρώσεις  :One thumb up: , αν και συνεχίζω να έχω επιφυλάξεις για την σύμβασή τους.  :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

> Update:
> 
> Αφού έστειλα email όπου ζητώ εξηγήσεις, μου ήρθε η αυτοματοποιημένη απάντηση:
> 
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι στα headers του email έχω αυτά:
> 
> 
> ...


A μπράβο! Τώρα μας τα είπες όλα. :One thumb up: 

Πάντως, το να μοιράζεσαι τον λογαριασμό σου δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο. Το είπαμε αυτό. Εκτός αν είστε στον ίδιο ISP και δεν μπαίνετε ταυτόχρονα. Με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο κινδυνεύεις. Βέβαια δεν σου απαγορεύει κανείς να έχεις δύο ISPs και να χρησιμοποιείς μία τον ένα στο σπίτι και μία τον άλλο στο γραφείο.

Μήπως όμως δημιουργείται ένα μοτίβο εδώ? Επειδή και εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον δικό μου λογαριασμό απο τη δουλειά (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) λέτε να κάνουν εσκεμμένο ψευτικο κλέψιμο του λογαριασμού για να δουν την αντίδραση του χρήστη? Γιατι ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά, πως μου κλέψανε του κωδικούς την δεύτερη φορά! Εντάξει την πρώτη ας πούμε οτι το κατάλαβα.

Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με την περίπτωση σου Lumens γιατί μας κρατάς σε αγωνία! :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

παιδια συγνωμη που θα το ξαναπω 

*ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕΙ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΑ.*

----------


## Lumens

> παιδια συγνωμη που θα το ξαναπω 
> 
> *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕΙ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΑ.*



Είναι πολύ εξυπνάκιας πάντως, τον παραδέχομαι  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

> παιδια συγνωμη που θα το ξαναπω 
> 
> *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕΙ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΑ.*


Ναι ρε φίλε μου. Το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά πως? Δεν έγραψα πουθενά το δεύτερο usename και password. Εντάξει τα πρώτα τα είχα κοινά με όλα τα RS site που είχα γραφτεί για να θυμάμαι ένα κωδικό RS για όλα (μακάκας).

Αλλά τα δεύτερα? Πώς? Βέβαια και τα δεύτερα ήταν μαντέψιμα με λίγη φαντασία. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι άμα σου πάρουν μία φορά τον κωδικό, μετά ξέρουν αυτομάτως και το νούμερο λογαριασμού και η τρισμέγιστη μακακία που έχει το RS είναι οτι σε αφήνει να logάρεις μόνο με το νούμερο λογαριασμού και το pass. Άρα αν κάποιος έχει πάρει μία φορά τον λογαριασμό σου, χρειάζεται απλώς να μαντέψει το pass μετά.

Απλά αν την ξαναπατήσω και τρίτη φορά, θα σαλτάρω. Δεν βλέπω πλέον κανέναν κοινό σημείο. Εκτός αν ο Orbit έχει κάνα security hole ή είναι spyware το ίδιο και δεν το έχουν ανακαλύψει ακόμα. Το είχα αναφέρει όμως στο RS και μου είπαν απλά οτι αναγνωρίζουν μόνο τον δικό τους manager και για όλα τα άλλα δεν εγγυώνται. Λογική απάντηση! :Sad:

----------


## Zer0c00L

το λεω απλα για ενα και μοναδικο λογο (εχω 2 προσωπικους λογαριασμους και ποτε δεν εχει συμβει αυτο εδω και πολλα χρονια που ειμαι πελατης τους)

βεβαια τηρω και τον κανονα για δυσκολους κωδικους.

----------


## Lumens

> το λεω απλα για ενα και μοναδικο λογο (εχω 2 προσωπικους λογαριασμους και ποτε δεν εχει συμβει αυτο εδω και πολλα χρονια που ειμαι πελατης τους)
> 
> βεβαια τηρω και τον κανονα για δυσκολους κωδικους.


Και οι δικοί μου λογαριασμοί ήταν πάντα σεταρισμένοι στο FDM, δεν είχα βάλει ποτέ σε σελίδα u/p. Το ίδιο και οι άλλοι, αλλά οι κωδικοί ήταν αρκετά εύκολοι (σίγουρα σε password list). Αν ξανα-ενεργοποιηθούν, θα βάλω πιο δυνατούς..

Τον λογαριασμό τον μοιραζόμαστε οικογενειακώς, 3 άτομα, όλοι otenet, και μάλιστα οι άλλες 2 ip είναι static. Αλλά δε καταλαβαίνω, αφού έτσι και αλλιώς πριν λίγο καιρό δε μπορούσαμε να κατεβάσουμε 2 διαφορετικές ip ταυτόχρονα, οπότε τι τους πειράζει;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και οι δικοί μου λογαριασμοί ήταν πάντα σεταρισμένοι στο FDM, δεν είχα βάλει ποτέ σε σελίδα u/p. Το ίδιο και οι άλλοι, αλλά οι κωδικοί ήταν αρκετά εύκολοι (σίγουρα σε password list). Αν ξανα-ενεργοποιηθούν, θα βάλω πιο δυνατούς..
> 
> Τον λογαριασμό τον μοιραζόμαστε οικογενειακώς, 3 άτομα, όλοι otenet, και μάλιστα οι άλλες 2 ip είναι static. Αλλά δε καταλαβαίνω, αφού έτσι και αλλιώς πριν λίγο καιρό δε μπορούσαμε να κατεβάσουμε 2 διαφορετικές ip ταυτόχρονα, οπότε τι τους πειράζει;


φιλε μου μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι λεω.

το RS δεν κοβει τους λογαριασμους απο γνωστες ιστοσελιδες που ανεβαζουν πολλα TB με παρανομο υλικο 

η πολλους χρηστες που χρησιμοποιουν εναν λογαριασμο.

ολα αυτα ειναι ψευτικα μηνυματα ειμαι πεποισμενος για αυτο που λεω 90% διοτι αν ηταν θα ειχα φαει προ πολλου ενα BANnaki απο το RS. αλλα δεν εγινε ποτε ουτε αυτο ουτε και φυσικα εχω απαντησει τα ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ μηνυματα που ερχονται και καλα απο το @rapidshare.com (ας ειναι καλα το HEADER και αλλα καλα που προδιδουν οτι ειναι σαν τα ψευτικα των τραπεζων)

----------


## nstamoul

Και εμένα μου το έκλεισαν προχθές με ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα.Τους έστειλα email ζητώντας εξηγήσεις και περιμένω και εγώ ακόμα απάντηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και εμένα μου το έκλεισαν προχθές με ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα.Τους έστειλα email ζητώντας εξηγήσεις και περιμένω και εγώ ακόμα απάντηση.


ανεβασε αν θες το HEADER απο το μηνυμα ωστε να στο επιβεβαιωσουν και τα παιδια οτι ειναι ψευτικο.

----------


## Lumens

> φιλε μου μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι λεω.
> 
> το RS δεν κοβει τους λογαριασμους απο γνωστες ιστοσελιδες που ανεβαζουν πολλα TB με παρανομο υλικο 
> 
> η πολλους χρηστες που χρησιμοποιουν εναν λογαριασμο.
> 
> ολα αυτα ειναι ψευτικα μηνυματα ειμαι πεποισμενος για αυτο που λεω 90% διοτι αν ηταν θα ειχα φαει προ πολλου ενα BANnaki απο το RS. αλλα δεν εγινε ποτε ουτε αυτο ουτε και φυσικα εχω απαντησει τα ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ μηνυματα που ερχονται και καλα απο το @rapidshare.com (ας ειναι καλα το HEADER και αλλα καλα που προδιδουν οτι ειναι σαν τα ψευτικα των τραπεζων)


Σύμφωνοι, άρα το θέμα είναι από που διαρρέουν τα στοιχεία μας. Είναι πολύ περίεργη αυτή η έξαρση στη διαρροή κωδικών rapidshare τις τελευταίες μέρες (ίσως και γι' αυτό να δημιούργησαν το σύστημα με το lock account). Και δεν είναι μόνο από απρόσεχτους users, αλλά και από πεπειραμένους και προσεκτικούς. Περίεργα πράγματα  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικα πιστευω οτι φταιει ο ιδιος ο χρηστης (πιστευοντας οτι ειναι αυθεντικο καποιο μηνυμα παταει σε καποιο λινκ και τον παει στην "ψευτικη σελιδα")

διοτι αν ηταν τοσο ευκολα τα πραγματα π.χ εδω στο ADSLGR θα εβλεπαν και τους κωδικους μας για να μας τους πουν σε περιπωση που τους ξεχασουμε οχι να πρεπει να κανουμε ρεσετ.

καταλαβες φιλε μου γιατι λεω οτι κωδικοι δυσκολα ψαρευονται ετσι (διοτι σε ολες τις σελιδες που ξερω ειναι κρυπτογραφημενοι).

----------


## Reb0rn

> Σύμφωνοι, άρα το θέμα είναι από που διαρρέουν τα στοιχεία μας. Είναι πολύ περίεργη αυτή η έξαρση στη διαρροή κωδικών rapidshare τις τελευταίες μέρες (ίσως και γι' αυτό να δημιούργησαν το σύστημα με το lock account). Και δεν είναι μόνο από απρόσεχτους users, αλλά και από πεπειραμένους και προσεκτικούς. Περίεργα πράγματα


xss scripting fishing attacks . δεν ειναι διαρροες ηθελημενες, υπαρχει τροπος αλλα δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να τα πω εδω αυτα.

βαλε firefox3 , noscript addon και εισαι οκ ... και που εισαι εχει και λειτουργια να κανει καθαρισμο οτι ειχε cache o browser στο κλεισιμο του περιηγητη .

ενας λογος που εχω σταματησει να χρησιμοποιω ie ( για κωδικους ) ειναι οτι λογο του κλειστου κωδικα μπορουν να βαλουν οτι θελουν και να δουν οτι θελουν χωρις να μαθει κανεις τιποτα ... πχ εχει βγει addon στον firefox που αν θες το βαζεις φυσικα και διαβαζει τα αγαπημενα σου ( bookmarks ) και σου προτεινει σελιδες να επισκεφτεις με παρομοιο περιεχομενο .

υ.ς. εχω κρατησει τον αρχικο netscape σε περιπτωση που σκαρτεψει και o firefox... oxi για να μην νομιζεις οτι θελω να διαφημισω τον firefox

----------


## Aligator21

Μάλλον τελευταίος μήνας που πληρώνω το Rapid...

----------


## theofilos79

> Μάλλον τελευταίος μήνας που πληρώνω το Rapid...


τι να πω και εγώ που είχα κάνει ανανέωση για ένα χρόν 3 μέρες πριν αλλάξει η πολιτική τους.

----------


## psolord

> τι να πω και εγώ που είχα κάνει ανανέωση για ένα χρόν 3 μέρες πριν αλλάξει η πολιτική τους.


Άρα είσαι απο τους τυχερούς. Θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις 10GB την ημέρα για άλλον ένα χρόνο! Μη μου πεις οτι δεν σε φτάνουν 3,65ΤΒ για ετήσια κατανάλωση? :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> xss scripting fishing attacks . δεν ειναι διαρροες ηθελημενες, υπαρχει τροπος αλλα δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να τα πω εδω αυτα.
> 
> βαλε firefox3 , noscript addon και εισαι οκ ... και που εισαι εχει και λειτουργια να κανει καθαρισμο οτι ειχε cache o browser στο κλεισιμο του περιηγητη .
> 
> ενας λογος που εχω σταματησει να χρησιμοποιω ie ( για κωδικους ) ειναι οτι λογο του κλειστου κωδικα μπορουν να βαλουν οτι θελουν και να δουν οτι θελουν χωρις να μαθει κανεις τιποτα ... πχ εχει βγει addon στον firefox που αν θες το βαζεις φυσικα και διαβαζει τα αγαπημενα σου ( bookmarks ) και σου προτεινει σελιδες να επισκεφτεις με παρομοιο περιεχομενο .
> 
> υ.ς. εχω κρατησει τον αρχικο netscape σε περιπτωση που σκαρτεψει και o firefox... oxi για να μην νομιζεις οτι θελω να διαφημισω τον firefox


 Να'σαι καλά! Καλό φαίνεται! Νοιώθω λίγο πιο ασφαλής τώρα!  :One thumb up:  Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε άλλες δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις στο μέλλον. :Sad:

----------


## theofilos79

> Άρα είσαι απο τους τυχερούς. Θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις 10GB την ημέρα για άλλον ένα χρόνο! Μη μου πεις οτι δεν σε φτάνουν 3,65ΤΒ για ετήσια κατανάλωση?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
>  Να'σαι καλά! Καλό φαίνεται! Νοιώθω λίγο πιο ασφαλής τώρα!  Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε άλλες δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις στο μέλλον.


αν το θέτεις έτσι σωστά. το θέμα όμως είναι έτσι όπως πάνε αυτοί θα το κλείσουν τελείως το μαγαζί και βλεπω να μένουμε με το pc στο χέρι    :Razz:

----------


## alexiz

Τι να λένε και τα 10GB τη μέρα άμα φύγουν και οι uploaders από rapidshare

----------


## psolord

> αν το θέτεις έτσι σωστά. το θέμα όμως είναι έτσι όπως πάνε αυτοί θα το κλείσουν τελείως το μαγαζί και βλεπω να μένουμε με το pc στο χέρι





> Τι να λένε και τα 10GB τη μέρα άμα φύγουν και οι uploaders από rapidshare


Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές, με κάτι πορτοκάλια....ΝΑ! :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι να λένε και τα 10GB τη μέρα άμα φύγουν και οι uploaders από rapidshare


παντως απο τις "γνωστες" σελιδες κανεις δεν εφυγε απο εκει.

----------


## alexiz

Για να χρησιμοποιήσω και μια επίκαιρη ρήση, η κρίση δεν έχει χτυπήσει ακόμα τους uploaders  :Razz: 

Αν και οι σωστοί ανεβαστές την έχουν κάνει εδώ και καιρό από RS :Whistle:

----------


## ermis333

> Για να χρησιμοποιήσω και μια επίκαιρη ρήση, η κρίση δεν έχει χτυπήσει ακόμα τους uploaders 
> 
> Αν και οι σωστοί ανεβαστές την έχουν κάνει εδώ και καιρό από RS


Εγώ δεν έχω δεί στα "γνωστά" sites και της Ελλάδος και του εξωτερικού τίποτα, καλό θα ήταν να βάζανε links για 2-3 Filehosting providers σε όλα τα sites, έτσι ώστε ορισμένοι να μη νιώθουν αφεντάδες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχως νοιωθουν "αφεντικα" γιατι απλα στην ελλαδα υπαρχει μονο το RS στα ξενα βαζουν και απο αλλους παροχους λινκς.

οι δικοι μας χρησιμοποιουν το RS μονο οι λογοι οπως αναφερα ειναι πολλοι (επειδη το εχω ψαξει το FILE HOSTING) δυστυχως οι επιλογες που εχω ειναι η το RAPIDSHARE η σε FTP δικο μου.

----------


## pelopas1

> Για να χρησιμοποιήσω και μια επίκαιρη ρήση, η κρίση δεν έχει χτυπήσει ακόμα τους uploaders 
> 
> Αν και οι σωστοί ανεβαστές την έχουν κάνει εδώ και καιρό από RS



οι σωστοί ανεβαστές δεν εχουν φυγει ακομα....αν και χρησιμοποιουνε και αλλες εταιριες για uploading

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παντως απο τις "γνωστες" σελιδες κανεις δεν εφυγε απο εκει.


κατσε να περασουν οι γιορτες, και θα δεις επειτα ποιοι και ποσοι ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οι σωστοί ανεβαστές δεν εχουν φυγει ακομα....αν και χρησιμοποιουνε και αλλες εταιριες για uploading
> 
> ........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> κατσε να περασουν οι γιορτες, και θα δεις επειτα ποιοι και ποσοι ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare


επειδη γνωριζω τα σχετικα του αντικειμενου για αυτο το λεω.

διοτι οπως ειπα ειμαστε ελλαδα και οπως θα εχεις διαπιστωσει προσωπικα εσυ οπως και εγω οι αλλοι παροχοι υπηρεσιων οπως του RS μας εχουν "γειωμενους" ως χωρα αρα εγω αν θελω να κανω λογαριασμο αλλου (φεξε μου και γλυστρησα) και εξηγουμαι το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ και τελικα κατεληξα στην δικη μου λυση (ανεβασμα αρχειων που επιθυμω ειτε στον προσωπικο μου dedicated server που διαθετει αφθονο χωρο FTP ειτε στην εργασια μου.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ξεφεύγουμε κατά πολύ από το θέμα του thread, που είναι οι μειώσεις ορίων και αλλαγές όρων μίας συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας. Παρατηρώ μέχρι και άτυπο συναγωνισμό για το ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα conne σε "ύποπτα" sites και ποιος τα ξέρει καλύτερα. Δε ξέρω αν το αντιλαμβάνετε, αλλά κάποια μηνύματα φέρουν μέχρι και νομική ευθύνη παράνομων ενεργειών και θα σας πρότεινα να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί. Ποτέ δε ξέρετε ποιος τα διαβάζει ή ποιος θα τα διαβάσει μετά από Χ μήνες, ακόμα και μετά από απλή έρευνα στο google  :Wink:

----------


## guzel

τελικα ισχυει για τα 2.6giga ? εμενα μου βγαζει Expiration date: Thu, 18. Dec 2008 Traffic left: 3 235 MB πριν ηταν καπου 5γιγα μηπως ειναι και τα χθεσινα? αν δεν κατεβασουμε μια μερα τα προσθετει στην επομενη ?

----------


## psyxakias

Για όσους δεν ανανέωσαν ακόμα το account τους μετά την αλλαγή όρων:
- 10 GB/μέρα
- 10 GB συσσωρευμένο (μείωση 80%)
- 50 GB (μία φορά) δώρο trafficshare

Για όσους ανανέωσαν το account τους μετά την αλλαγή όρων:
- 2.66 GB/μέρα (μείωση ~73%)
- 10 GB συσσωρευμένο (μείωση 80%)
- 50 GB (μία φορά) δώρο trafficshare

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ξεφεύγουμε κατά πολύ από το θέμα του thread, που είναι οι μειώσεις ορίων και αλλαγές όρων μίας συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας. Παρατηρώ μέχρι και άτυπο συναγωνισμό για το ποιος έχει τα περισσότερα conne σε "ύποπτα" sites και ποιος τα ξέρει καλύτερα. Δε ξέρω αν το αντιλαμβάνετε, αλλά κάποια μηνύματα φέρουν μέχρι και νομική ευθύνη παράνομων ενεργειών και θα σας πρότεινα να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί. Ποτέ δε ξέρετε ποιος τα διαβάζει ή ποιος θα τα διαβάσει μετά από Χ μήνες, ακόμα και μετά από απλή έρευνα στο google




Off Topic



φιλε μου η χρηση που εγω κανω ειτε στο RS ειτε στα δικα μου συστηματα ειναι εντελως νομιμη (εικονες/εγγραφα κτλ)
εργαλεια δηλαδη της δουλειας μου.

απλα ως παραδειγμα αναφερα τα "γνωστα" απο εμπειρια προσωπικη ως πελατη ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο το RS γιατι μου εδωσε την δυνατοτητα να κανω λογαριασμο χωρις πολλα πολλα σε αντιθεση με αλλους που σου σπανε τα νευρα και στο τελος σου λενε ξερεις δεν υποστηριζω το "Χ" το "Ψ" το "Υ" κτλ. απο αυτη την αποψη ειπα οτι ειναι μονοπωλιο γιατι οι αλλοι ειναι ερασιτεχνες.
αν δεν οργανωθουν και δεν σου σπανε τα νευρα με διαφορα δεν προκυτε να χασει πελατεια το RS.

----------


## guzel

> Για όσους δεν ανανέωσαν ακόμα το account τους μετά την αλλαγή όρων:
> - 10 GB/μέρα
> - 10 GB συσσωρευμένο (μείωση 80%)
> - 50 GB (μία φορά) δώρο trafficshare
> 
> Για όσους ανανέωσαν το account τους μετά την αλλαγή όρων:
> - 2.66 GB/μέρα (μείωση ~73%)
> - 10 GB συσσωρευμένο (μείωση 80%)
> - 50 GB (μία φορά) δώρο trafficshare


εγω ανανεωσα ,οποτε ειμαι στην δευτερη κατηγορια. πριν ειχα οντως 10 την μερα... αλλα βλεπω τωρα οτι εχω 3.5γιγα και πριν ηταν καπου 4-5.. πως γινεται αυτο ?ηταν και τα χθεσινα ?χθες δεν κατεβασα τπτ

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> φιλε μου η χρηση που εγω κανω ειτε στο RS ειτε στα δικα μου συστηματα ειναι εντελως νομιμη (εικονες/εγγραφα κτλ)
> εργαλεια δηλαδη της δουλειας μου.
> 
> απλα ως παραδειγμα αναφερα τα "γνωστα" απο εμπειρια προσωπικη ως πελατη ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο το RS γιατι μου εδωσε την δυνατοτητα να κανω λογαριασμο χωρις πολλα πολλα σε αντιθεση με αλλους που σου σπανε τα νευρα και στο τελος σου λενε ξερεις δεν υποστηριζω το "Χ" το "Ψ" το "Υ" κτλ. απο αυτη την αποψη ειπα οτι ειναι μονοπωλιο γιατι οι αλλοι ειναι ερασιτεχνες.
> αν δεν οργανωθουν και δεν σου σπανε τα νευρα με διαφορα δεν προκυτε να χασει πελατεια το RS.


Αν ανεβάζεις στο RS *μόνο* νόμιμα έγγραφα/εικόνες της δουλειάς σου, τότε μάλλον είσαι το 0.01% των συνδρομητών  :Whistle: 

Για επαγγελματικό σκοπό δε νομίζω ότι θα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ οποιοδήποτε file upload website, για πολλούς λόγους (βλέπε αξιοπιστία, ασφάλεια, ρίσκο), ειδικά σε εταιρείες που η πλειοψηφία των πελατών το χρησιμοποιεί για παράνομους σκοπούς που μπορεί κάλλιστα να μπλέξει σε νομικές διαμάχες και να χάσω τα αρχεία μου. Θα θεωρούσα μονόδρομο τη λύση ενός δικού μου FTP/website όπως έφερες παράδειγμα πριν.

Από εκεί και πέρα, κοντεύει να "κάει" το thread με όλες τις αναφορές (μην πω επίδειξη) για περίεργα sites  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εγω ανανεωσα ,οποτε ειμαι στην δευτερη κατηγορια. πριν ειχα οντως 10 την μερα... αλλα βλεπω τωρα οτι εχω 3.5γιγα και πριν ηταν καπου 4-5.. πως γινεται αυτο ?ηταν και τα χθεσινα ?χθες δεν κατεβασα τπτ


Εφ'όσον είσαι στη 2η κατηγορία, τότε έχεις 2.66 τη μέρα. Αν δε τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για λίγες μέρες, μαζεύονται έως 10 GB. Εάν έχεις 3.5 GB traffic left (συσωρευμένα) και δεν έχεις κατεβάσει σήμερα, τότε σημαίνει ότι έχεις 2.66 GB τα σημερινά και 0.9 GB συσσωρευμένο. Μόλις τα εξαντλήσεις, θα αρχίσει σταδιακά να χρησιμοποιεί το Trafficshare σου. Άμα το εξαντλήσεις κάποια στιγμή και αυτό, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις την επόμενη μέρα ή να πληρώσεις extra (€10 ανά 100 GB). Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητός γιατί είναι λίγο μπλέξιμο η κατάσταση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alexiz

Πιστεύω πως το thread αυτό υπάρχει πλέον μόνο για να λέμε τον πόνο μας.
Πόσες σελίδες χρειάζονται πια για να εξηγήσουμε ότι το RS έκανε λαμογιά!

Ναι, λαμογιά! Μας πούλησε το rapidshare, μας κάνανε άσχημη ξήγα οι Γερμανοί!!!!!!!!!!!

Και πάλι κρίμα γιατί το rapid όπως και να το κάνουμε ήταν πολύ respect! Δε πειράζει όμως, να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε! :Crying:

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου πιστευω οτι εχεις αδικο (και μπορουν περισσοτερο αλλοι χρηστες που το ξερουν να το πουν καλυτερα απο μενα)

το RS επειδη οπως ξερεις το BW κοστιζει και αντι να σου αυξησει την τιμη που παλι θα φωναζες προτιμησε να κοψει κατι αλλο (οπως καποιοι αλλοι που κανουν πειραματα και κοβουν το MTU λ.χ ονοματα να μην λεμε προσωπικοτητες να μην θιγουμε)

δηλαδη θα προτιμουσες να σου αφησει τα 10 αλλα να το πληρωνες οπως π.χ απο τον ελληνα μεταπωλητη π.χ 68 ευρω τον χρονο απο 54.99?

----------


## alexiz

το σκηνικό είναι πως η τραγική αυτή μείωση του ορίου, ήρθε ακριβώς μετά από μία εντυπωσιακή αύξηση από 25GB σε 50!
δηλαδή τη μία σε ανεβάζουν στον ουρανό και την άλλη σε ρίχνουν στη χωματερή??
τη μία είχανε BW και την άλλη όχι????

το θέμα σηκώνει ερεύνα από Λιακόπουλος Publications!

----------


## psyxakias

*Zer0c00L*, επαναλαμβανόμαστε ενώ τα έχουμε πει ξανά και ξανά. Ήταν δικαίωμα τους να ανακοινώσουν νέα όρια για όσους ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή και έτσι έπραξαν για το ημερήσιο όριο, παρέχοντας τη δυνατότητα στους συνδρομητές να μην συνεχίσουν αν δε τους αρέσει. Τώρα αν τέτοια μείωση εξέθεσε την εταιρεία που αντί να παρέχει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες τις μειώνει, είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλά πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι παραβίασαν την σύμβασή τους όσον αφορά το συσσωρευμένο όριο, μειώνοντάς το από 50 στα 10 GB και πετώντας ως ψίχουλο ένα 50 GB trafficshare για να μπερδέψουν την πλειοψηφία.

Από εκεί και πέρα, θα συμφωνήσω με τον alexiz ότι απλά μπαίνουμε και λέμε το πόνο μας (συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και τον εαυτό μου) χωρίς να γίνεται ιδιαίτερα εποικοδομητική συζήτηση.

----------


## pelopas1

> επειδη γνωριζω τα σχετικα του αντικειμενου για αυτο το λεω.
> 
> διοτι οπως ειπα ειμαστε ελλαδα και οπως θα εχεις διαπιστωσει προσωπικα εσυ οπως και εγω οι αλλοι παροχοι υπηρεσιων οπως του RS μας εχουν "γειωμενους" ως χωρα αρα εγω αν θελω να κανω λογαριασμο αλλου (φεξε μου και γλυστρησα) και εξηγουμαι το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ και τελικα κατεληξα στην δικη μου λυση (ανεβασμα αρχειων που επιθυμω ειτε στον προσωπικο μου dedicated server που διαθετει αφθονο χωρο FTP ειτε στην εργασια μου.


τα ftp ομως εχουν ενα μεγαλο μειονεκτημα
τα κατεβαζεις ειται με πολλυ μικρη ταχυτητα, ειται με το 1/3 της  ταχυτητας της συνδεσης σου

ειναι αδιανοητο για την ελλαδα να κατεβαζεις εστω στο 90% της ταχυτητας στην συνδεση που υπαγεται ο καθενας απο ftp links...ενω με το rapidshare  μεχρι προσφατα  μπορουσες (διοτι ξαναρχισαν τα κολπα τους παλι με χαμηλες ταχυτητες εστω και σε premieum members)

μιλαμε παντα για μεγαλα αρχεια

----------


## tallsman

> δηλαδη θα προτιμουσες να σου αφησει τα 10 αλλα να το πληρωνες οπως π.χ απο τον ελληνα μεταπωλητη π.χ 68 ευρω τον χρονο απο 54.99?


Γιατι εσυ δεν θα δεχοσουν.Καταλαβες τι ειπες
Θα δωσω παραπανω 13 ευρω το χρονο και θα εχω παραπανω την μερα 7.5 GB Το μηνα αντι 80 θα εχω 300 GB Και το χρονο αντι 960 θα εχω 3900 GB (3,9 ΤΒ )
Θα πρεπει να ειμαι τρελος για να μην δεχθω μια τετοια προσφορα αν εκανε ποτε το rapid

----------


## psyxakias

*pelopas1*, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Πέρα του ότι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με πολλαπλές συνδέσεις από FTP.. στήνεις ένα HTTP, με htaccess password, κλειστό indexing και robots.txt να αποτρέπει crawling.  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πιο πανω

το RS ανηκει σε οποιους ανηκει απο εκει και περα ειμαστε ελευθεροι να διαλεξουμε αν θα παραμεινουμε πελατες τους η οχι.

προσωπικα οπως αναφερα εγω την ανανεωσα την συνδρομη (διοτι ειναι το μονο που τηρει καποιες συνθηκες απο οικονομικης φυσεως)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατι εσυ δεν θα δεχοσουν.Καταλαβες τι ειπες
> Θα δωσω παραπανω 13 ευρω το χρονο και θα εχω παραπανω την μερα 7.5 GB Το μηνα αντι 80 θα εχω 300 GB Και το χρονο αντι 960 θα εχω 3900 GB (3,9 ΤΒ )
> Θα πρεπει να ειμαι τρελος για να μην δεχθω μια τετοια προσφορα αν εκανε ποτε το rapid


και ομως φιλε μου πολλοι εδω μεσα τα 68 ευρω στον ελληνα μεταπωλητη δεν τα εδωσαν αλλα εδωσαν τα 54.99 στο ιδιο το RS

αν και δεν μου περισσευουν απο τα πατζακια τα ευρω σαφως ομως οταν εχω τις υπηρεσιες που θελω βεβαιως και τις πληρωνω.

----------


## tallsman

> φιλε μου οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πιο πανω
> 
> το RS ανηκει σε οποιους ανηκει απο εκει και περα ειμαστε ελευθεροι να διαλεξουμε αν θα παραμεινουμε πελατες τους η οχι.
> 
> προσωπικα οπως αναφερα εγω την ανανεωσα την συνδρομη (διοτι ειναι το μονο που τηρει καποιες συνθηκες απο οικονομικης φυσεως)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Και εγω ειχα πληρωσει 55 ευρω αλλα σε 2 μερες που ληγει ο λογαριασμος μου θα εχω 2.5 GB τη μερα
Κατι αλλο που εγραψες νωριτερα δεν καταλαβα τι ηθελες να πεις
 {οι αλλοι παροχοι υπηρεσιων οπως του RS μας εχουν "γειωμενους" ως χωρα αρα εγω αν θελω να κανω λογαριασμο αλλου (φεξε μου και γλυστρησα)}

----------


## pelopas1

> *pelopas1*, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Πέρα του ότι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με πολλαπλές συνδέσεις από FTP.. στήνεις ένα HTTP, με htaccess password, κλειστό indexing και robots.txt να αποτρέπει crawling.


για να μας εξηγησει ο ποιητης?  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

πολλαπλες συνδεσεις? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό εδώ:



> τα ftp ομως εχουν ενα μεγαλο μειονεκτημα
> τα κατεβαζεις ειται με πολλυ μικρη ταχυτητα, ειται με το 1/3 της  ταχυτητας της συνδεσης σου


Ποιος είπε ότι δε μπορείς να έχεις μέγιστη ταχύτητα στο FTP όπως έχεις στο HTTP, ακόμα και αν χρειάζεται πολλαπλές TCP συνδέσεις; :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ως απαντηση θα σου πω κανε ενα search στο google και βρες εναλλακτικες υπηρεσιες σαν το RS και προσπαθησε να κανεις εγγραφη για συνδρομη.

το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι αυτο που αναφερω πιο πανω.

υποψιν συναλλαγες εκτος PAYPAL εγω προσωπικα δεν κανω (να δωσω π.χ αριθμο καρτας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση και ας ειναι χρεωστικη)

----------


## psyxakias

> υποψιν συναλλαγες εκτος PAYPAL εγω προσωπικα δεν κανω (να δωσω π.χ αριθμο καρτας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση και ας ειναι χρεωστικη)


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν π.χ ερθουν καποτε μεταπωλητες στην ελλαδα απο αυτους τους φορεις η προσθεσουν εναλλακτικους τροπους που εγω θεωρω ασφαλης δεν εχω προβλημα να παω εκει.

ψωνιζω απο πολλα μαγαζια ειτε ελληνικα ειτε ξενα η θα πληρωσω μεσω PAYPAL η μεσω καποιου αλλου "πιστοποιημενου φορεα" η μεσω αντικαταβολης με το ταχυδρομειο (ΕΛΤΑ) ποτε ομως δεν εχω βαλει πιστωτικη/χρεωστικη καρτα.

----------


## BOBBY

Εγώ πάντως έκανα convert points και ανανέωσα τον μήνα μου στις 17/11 και ακόμα έχω το ίδιο μύνημα για 10 γίγα την μέρα.Λες να κάνανε λάθος;;;;  :Razz:

----------


## tallsman

> ως απαντηση θα σου πω κανε ενα search στο google και βρες εναλλακτικες υπηρεσιες σαν το RS και προσπαθησε να κανεις εγγραφη για συνδρομη.
> 
> το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι αυτο που αναφερω πιο πανω.
> 
> υποψιν συναλλαγες εκτος PAYPAL εγω προσωπικα δεν κανω (να δωσω π.χ αριθμο καρτας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση και ας ειναι χρεωστικη)


Χρησιμοποιω το Megashares,Megaupload 2 χρονια τωρα και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Zer0c00L

και αυτα και πολλα τα θεωρω αναξια λογου και διευκρινηζω οτι αν ειναι να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να δω 1000+1 διαφημισεις να κανω clicks κτλ να μου λειπει το βυσσινο.

----------


## tallsman

> και αυτα και πολλα τα θεωρω αναξια λογου και διευκρινηζω οτι αν ειναι να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να δω 1000+1 διαφημισεις να κανω clicks κτλ να μου λειπει το βυσσινο.


Αυτο με τις διαφησιμεις ποιος στο εχει πει. Γιατι εγω δεν βλεπω καμια
Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει μια μονομερια στα ελληνικα forum στο rapid

----------


## paraskdi

Παιδία όποιος θέλει RS το έχει.Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λόγια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτο με τις διαφησιμεις ποιος στο εχει πει. Γιατι εγω δεν βλεπω καμια
> Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει μια μονομερια στα ελληνικα forum στο rapid


το εχω δει με τα ματια μου σε παρομοιες σελιδες με αυτες που αναφερεις.

----------


## Jojos170304

Λοιπόν, μετά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του RS, έκανα συνδρομή στο Megashares την 6μηνη με τα 25$. Στην αρχή απογοητεύτηκα καθώς είχα συνεχή disconnect κ μιας και είναι ενιαίο το file κ με ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζω μόνο HD (4.5 - 10 gb) καταλαβαίνετε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν σπαστικό. 

Επιπλέον δε, χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά debian κ δεν έβρισκα συμβατό dl manager για το megashares. (RS είχα βολευτεί με το Kget). Χρησιμοποιούσα d4x με άθλια αποτελέσματα (κατέβαζα με 200kb/s) αναγκαστικά λοιπόν έβαζα τρεις - τέσσερις ταινίες μαζί με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να κολλάγανε κ να θέλαν manual επαναφορά. 

Η λύση: 

1. Αρχικά firefox με flashgot και ενεργοποιημένο τον d4x στον flashgot
2. Στον d4x Options > General > Download > Limits > Εκεί που γράφει Number of Parts to Split files βάζουμε 5

Η ταχύτητα τώρα κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 750 - 950 ανάλογα το φόρτο του server

----------


## alexiz

netload.in δυνατό, ανερχόμενο και ελπιδοφόρο.. και με paypal
δυστυχώς το _depositfiles_ που απ' ότι βλέπω είναι αυτό που παίζει πιο πολύ μετά το RS μαζί με το _megaupload_, δεν έχει paypal! :Thumb down:

----------


## tallsman

> Λοιπόν, μετά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του RS, έκανα συνδρομή στο Megashares την 6μηνη με τα 25$. Στην αρχή απογοητεύτηκα καθώς είχα συνεχή disconnect κ μιας και είναι ενιαίο το file κ με ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζω μόνο HD (4.5 - 10 gb) καταλαβαίνετε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν σπαστικό. 
> 
> Επιπλέον δε, χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά debian κ δεν έβρισκα συμβατό dl manager για το megashares. (RS είχα βολευτεί με το Kget). Χρησιμοποιούσα d4x με άθλια αποτελέσματα (κατέβαζα με 200kb/s) αναγκαστικά λοιπόν έβαζα τρεις - τέσσερις ταινίες μαζί με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να κολλάγανε κ να θέλαν manual επαναφορά. 
> 
> Η λύση: 
> 
> 1. Αρχικά firefox με flashgot και ενεργοποιημένο τον d4x στον flashgot
> 2. Στον d4x Options > General > Download > Limits > Εκεί που γράφει Number of Parts to Split files βάζουμε 5
> 
> Η ταχύτητα τώρα κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 750 - 950 ανάλογα το φόρτο του server


Μα το ιδιο το megashares σου προτεινει το Flashget Δεν το ειχες δει Τι ειναι το d4x ?
Εχεις προβληματα τις τελευταιες μερες ?
Kαλυτερα να απαντησεις εδω που συζηταμε το θεμα 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249758

----------


## Jojos170304

Όπως είπα χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο debian

edit: d4x=Downloader for X

----------


## kiriakoulis

> Tελικα δεν δινω φραγκο!Θα συνεχισω ακαθεκτος σαν free user.Με λιγη υπομονη παραπανω.....


Φίλε ελπίζω να μην σε βρούμε να έχεις πάρει συνταξη εκει πάνω προσπαθώντας ακόμα να κοροιδέψεις το  Rs.

  Lamer...  7e ζητάει και κατεβάζεις υλικό εκατομυρίων και ούτε αυτό δεν θέλεις να δώσεις. Για σοβαρευτείτε ρεεεεεεεε.. Καλά έκανε και έβαλε όλους τους περιορισμούς γιατί μερικοί κατεβάζανε ολη τη μέρα αδιακρίτως χωρις να βλέπουν καν τι κατεβάζουν! 

Δηλαδή τι ήθελες με 7ε ρε μόρτη όλο το software του κόσμου? ΕΧΕΙΣ πληρωσει ποτε αυθεντικό software να δείς πόσο κάνει? με 7ε δεν πέρνεις ούτε το εξόφυλλο!

----------


## avatarious

> Δηλαδή τι ήθελες με 7ε ρε μόρτη όλο το software του κόσμου? ΕΧΕΙΣ πληρωσει ποτε αυθεντικό software να δείς πόσο κάνει? με 7ε δεν πέρνεις ούτε το εξόφυλλο!


δε σου το χαρίζει το software το rapidshare απλά bandwith σου δίνει για τους σέρβερς του..κ προπαντώς υποστηρίζει ότι είναι νομιμο, άρα σου δίνει bandwith για να κατεβάσεις αρχεία "δικά σου κ φίλων σου", αυτά είναι τα 7 ευρώ κ σε σύγκριση με τον ανταγωνισμό δεν εχει κ τις καλύτερες τιμές..είναι ηγέτης αγορας αλλα κατι μπορούμε κ εμεις να κανουμε για να του κόψουμε τη φόρα..

----------


## efo355

Jojos170304 έχω megashares λογαριασμό εδώ και 7 μήνες άκου τι να κάνεις κατεβάζεις jdownloader και εγκαθιστάς στο debian java 6 runtime και ανοίγεις το JDownloader.jar με java 6 runtime. Μέσα στο πρόγραμμα έχεςι επιλογές για hosts και βάζεις το account του megashares και στη συνέχεια στα settings έχω βάλει 6 chunks/download και η ταχύτητα μου κυμαίνεται στα 1,2 ως 1,6 mb/sec

http://jdownloader.org/download

----------


## coolaris2002

πάει και η αίγλη του rapidshare. Οικονομική κρίση...

----------


## blugosi

&*%$^&# το φελέκι μου μέσα...
Δηλαδή για να κατεβάσω ένα 720p πρέπει να το κατεβάσω σε δύο διαδοχικές μέρες; Για να δω δηλαδή την τριλογία του dourne, πρέπει να κατεβάζω μία εβδομάδα...
Δεν μπορεί, κάτι άλλο θα γίνει... Να συννενοηθούν τα Ελληνικά σάιτ να πάμε όλοι μαζί σε έναν άλλον ρε παιδιά!

Με torrent έχω απογοητευτεί.... Σπάνια να πιάσω ταχύτητα πάνω από 700 Kbyte/sec, συνήθως γυρνάει από 15-45 kbytes/sec...

Φτού!

Που είσαι ρε Τσάκωνα, να σε στείλω στο RS να μπεις μέσα να τους το κάνεις μανάβικο...
 :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Με torrent έχω απογοητευτεί.... Σπάνια να πιάσω ταχύτητα πάνω από 700 Kbyte/sec, συνήθως γυρνάει από 15-45 kbytes/sec...


Εκει ειναι αναλογα τον tracker, βρες καποιον private tracker και κατεβαζε απο εκει, δυσκολο να μην πιασεις καλες ταχυτητες.  :Smile:

----------


## joeyGR

στους private trackers φυσικα δεν εχει Hit & Run, αν δεν θες να φας ban πρεπει να προσφερεις seed  :Razz:

----------


## blugosi

> στους private trackers φυσικα δεν εχει Hit & Run, αν δεν θες να φας ban πρεπει να προσφερεις seed


Φυσικά και κάνω seed...  Το ratio που έχω είναι πάντα πάνω από 1. Εξάλλου χρησιμοποιώ το HDX που δεν καίει και ρεύμα, και το έχω να seedάρει όλη μέρα...
Το θέμα είναι πως αποκτάς πρόσβαση σε private trackers.. Εκεί δεν τα καταφέρνω... :Whistle:

----------


## LOUKAS32

απο πριβε πιανο 1 εως και 1.5 ανετα..αναλογος ποσοι το δινουν εκεινη την στιγμη

----------


## Gio Alex

και εγώ τόσο πιάνω, στο up. Γιατί στο down με το ζόρι ανεβάζω 200...

----------


## psytransas

> και εγώ τόσο πιάνω, *στο up*. Γιατί στο down *με το ζόρι ανεβάζω 200*...


 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## avatarious

:On topic please:

----------


## avatarious

η απάντηση από το rapidshare κατόπιν δηλωσής μου ότι δεν θα κανω extend το account λόγω υποβάθμισης είναι η εξής:

The recent system updates allow us to offer our customers a strong and fully
functional service. In light of our recent improvements to our system, we
should have actually increased our prices, instead we have found a solution
that is fair for all users. Calculations have shown that the average user
downloads less than 2.66 GB per day. It is however the frequent users that go
beyond the scope of the average downloading and hardly cover the cost invested
by us. 
As a result we came to the conclusion that we need to treat everybody the
same. By limiting the daily download capacity to 2.66 GB and offering
additional download capacity by purchasing and transferring TrafficShare to
added download capacity, we have finally found a fair solution, by which our
prices fit every users need. 
RapidShare continues to be an innovative platform that leaves no user at a
price disadvantage.
We see that the recent upgrades may seem unkind to some users. Please note
however that the changes serve the overall RapidShare users and is by far a
greater benefit than disadvantage. 
Of course we have kept our long term customers in mind, therefore all Premium
Accounts created prior to October 23, 2008, have been credited with 50GB of
TrafficShare. In addition to this, these Accounts will continue to receive
10GB of daily download traffic, until expiration of the Account. At point of
Account extension, these Accounts will be adapted to the new traffic
regulation. 
We thank you for your feedback. It is your feedback that allows us to
continuously improve our service and relationships to all of our users. 

If you have any further questions regarding our TrafficShare or RapidPoints
conversions services, please do not hesitate to contact our support team.

 :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## ermis333

E εντάξει, copy-paste η ανακοίνωση είναι.

----------


## avatarious

απλά διασαφηνίζουν το αυτονόητο, ότι δηλαδη έγινε μετά απο μελέτη του μέσου user και θέλουν να διώξουν αυτους που εξαντλουν το bandwith, το οποίο bandwith γιατι τους κόστιζε αφού η μέση κατανάλωση ήταν 2,6gb?προφανώς θέλουν να πανε το μέσο όρο στο 1,5 με 2..αυτοι θα χάσουν μάλλον

----------


## Gio Alex

> απλά διασαφηνίζουν το αυτονόητο, ότι δηλαδη έγινε μετά απο μελέτη του μέσου user και θέλουν να διώξουν αυτους που εξαντλουν το bandwith, το οποίο bandwith γιατι τους κόστιζε αφού η μέση κατανάλωση ήταν 2,6gb?προφανώς θέλουν να πανε το μέσο όρο στο 1,5 με 2..*αυτοι θα χάσουν μάλλον*


Μα *μόνο* αυτοί θα χάσουν... Το μοναστήρι να'ναι καλά...

----------


## Lumens

Τελικά η ιστορία με το fake email τελείωσε. Μου απάντησε το rapidshare, και επανήλθε ο λογαριασμός μου όπως ακριβώς ήταν. Παραθέτω την απάντηση:


*Spoiler:*




			Hello,


the e-mail was not sent by RapidShare.com.
We strongly recommend not to reply with the requested information or to use
any links contained in the e-mail because it will redirect you to a phishing
site or an other consignee than RapidShare.com support.


We strongly suggest to change your password and email address.

We have been notified about e-mail messages that pretend to be sent by
support@rapidshare.com.
These e-mails claim that the recipient's RapidShare premium account has to be
"validated", "ownership confirmed" or "were used in violation of our TOS".
Those messages may contain a link leading to a phishing website that looks
like RapidShare.com or request crucial verification information.
If you have a Rapidshare.com account do not enter your account information on
that website or send the requested information. If you already did and you are
now unable to login, please contact us at support@rapidshare.com.

Generally you should never enter your login information on any websites other
than rapidshare.com. Your account information would most likely be stolen.

To determine if an e-mail was sent from Rapidshare.com please check the header
information and make sure that the return path is to support@rapidshare.com
and not any other sites.




Και αφού τους εξηγώ ότι δεν έχω δυνατότητα να αλλάξω τίποτα, μετά από μερικές ώρες απαντούν:


*Spoiler:*




			Hello,


we have changed your password and restored your user-e-mailaddress to your
signup-e-mailaddress because we think that an unauthorized person has access
to your account.

Your new login information

====================
Login: χχχ
New password: χχχ
====================

You can now log in on this link
https://ssl.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin/premiumzone.cgi

Please change your password (and maybe your e-mail address) in the
premium-zone (use the "settings"-link).

Make sure that your pc and e-mail address are secure so nobody can access your
Rapidshare-Account.

Additionally we suggest you to check your computer for viruses and trojan
programs.

It is possible that you accidentally entered your login information on a
phishing website (a website that copies the design of rapidshare.com, but was
built by a unauthorized person in order to steal login data for RapidShare
accounts).

When you are asked for your login information, please always check if the
website is actually rapidshare.com. The links of phishing sites often look
very similar to the real link (for example "rapldshare.com").

If you detect a phishing website, please send us the link so we can take
measures against that site.

To raise your accounts security we suggest to activate the Security Lock.
After activation, you will receive an E-Mail with the code which is needed to
administrate your accounts settings, file transfers and RapidPoints
conversions.
Every activation will create a new code.
		



Οπότε όλα ΟΚ  :One thumb up: 




> προσωπικα πιστευω οτι φταιει ο ιδιος ο χρηστης (πιστευοντας οτι ειναι αυθεντικο καποιο μηνυμα παταει σε καποιο λινκ και τον παει στην "ψευτικη σελιδα")
> 
> διοτι αν ηταν τοσο ευκολα τα πραγματα π.χ εδω στο ADSLGR θα εβλεπαν και τους κωδικους μας για να μας τους πουν σε περιπωση που τους ξεχασουμε οχι να πρεπει να κανουμε ρεσετ.
> 
> καταλαβες φιλε μου γιατι λεω οτι κωδικοι δυσκολα ψαρευονται ετσι (διοτι σε ολες τις σελιδες που ξερω ειναι κρυπτογραφημενοι).


Τελικά φίλε μου οι κωδικοί ΔΕΝ είναι κρυπτογραφημένοι στην database τους, αφού αν κάνεις forget password, σου έρχονται κανονικά στο email σου (δε σου έρχεται reset link).

----------


## freak27

Ρε παιδια εγω που εχω prenium μου λεει οτι εχω 10gb τη μερα....

----------


## thourios

> Ρε παιδια εγω που εχω prenium μου λεει οτι εχω 10gb τη μερα....


Διάβασε τις πρώτες σελίδες του thread.

----------


## theofilos79

> Ρε παιδια εγω που εχω prenium μου λεει οτι εχω 10gb τη μερα....


οταν λήξει η συνδρομή σου θα πέσεις και εσύ όπως και οι άλλοι στα μαλακά. Δεν σε έχει επηρεάσει ακόμα.

----------


## nikos_se

μαλλον για αυτο κυκλοφορησε και το traffic share για αυτους που θελουν να κατεβαζουν ασταματητα χωρις ορια την ημερα!!!

----------


## BOBBY

Είπα και σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου ότι εγώ έχω 10 gb την μέρα παρότι μου έχει γίνει ανανέωση του λογαριασμού μου,κάτι που θα σήμαινε την πτώση του ορίου σε 2,66.Εάν είναι λάθος τους,καλά να πάθουν  :Laughing: ,εάν όχι,τί μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό;;;; :Thinking:

----------


## ARGIKOR

> Είπα και σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου ότι εγώ έχω 10 gb την μέρα παρότι μου έχει γίνει ανανέωση του λογαριασμού μου,κάτι που θα σήμαινε την πτώση του ορίου σε 2,66.Εάν είναι λάθος τους,καλά να πάθουν ,εάν όχι,τί μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό;;;;


Τις τελευταίες 10 ημέρες τρεις ανανεώσεις λογαριασμών φίλων και το όριο παραμένει το ίδιο σε όλους 10gb

----------


## skoupas

Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι ανανέωσα πριν μια εβδομάδα και έχω ακόμα 10 gb τη μέρα.

----------


## Gio Alex

Λες να άλλαξαν τακτική???

----------


## avatarious

αν είναι να αλλάξουν μόνο επίσημα μπορούν να αλλάξουν, ίσως να είναι λάθος του server τους αν κ λίγο δύσκολο..

----------


## gtl

> αν είναι να αλλάξουν μόνο επίσημα μπορούν να αλλάξουν, ίσως να είναι λάθος του server τους αν κ λίγο δύσκολο..


Ίσως επανέφεραν "ανεπίσημα" τα 10GBs/ημέρα προκειμένου να δελεάσουν νέους και παλιούς (ανύποπτους) πελάτες να εγγραφούν ή να επιστρέψουν. 

Μόλις αποκτήσουν ξανά μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών θα το ρίξουν πάλι στα 2,6 και θα αντιτείνουν "μα καλά, δεν είδατε τα 2,6GBs per day, με φαρδιά-πλατιά γράμματα, όταν εγγραφήκατε?".

Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που παίζουν αυτά τα παιχνίδια οι απατεώνες του rapidshare .

----------


## avatarious

> Ίσως επανέφεραν "ανεπίσημα" τα 10GBs/ημέρα προκειμένου να δελεάσουν νέους και παλιούς (ανύποπτους) πελάτες να εγγραφούν ή να επιστρέψουν. 
> 
> Μόλις αποκτήσουν ξανά μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών θα το ρίξουν πάλι στα 2,6 και θα αντιτείνουν "μα καλά, δεν είδατε τα 2,6GBs per day, με φαρδιά-πλατιά γράμματα, όταν εγγραφήκατε?".
> 
> Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που παίζουν αυτά τα παιχνίδια οι απατεώνες του rapidshare .


και πως θα το μάθουν οι συνδρομητές αφου είναι ανεπίσημο?anyway αν ισχύει είναι το μεγαλύτερο καραγκιοζιλίκι ever!! :Thumb down:

----------


## gtl

> και πως θα το μάθουν οι συνδρομητές αφου είναι ανεπίσημο?


Word of mouth, όπως έγινε εδώ. Και έτσι η rapidshare είναι καλυμμένη από οποιαδήποτε απαίτηση μιας και δεν διαφήμισε τίποτα.




> anyway αν ισχύει είναι το μεγαλύτερο καραγκιοζιλίκι ever!!


Μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα εύλογη δεδομένου του παρελθόντος της rapidshare. Μιλάμε για εταιρεία που διπλασίασε τον μηνίαιο επιτρεπόμενο όγκο από τα 150 στα 300 gigabytes, προκειμένου να προσελκύσει χρήστες και υλικό, και μετά τον υποτετραπλασίασε στα 80 , επίπεδα ακόμα χαμηλότερα από την αρχή δηλαδή, νομίζοντας ότι "έδεσε" τους χρήστες έχοντας εξασφαλίσει πλούσιο περιεχόμενο στους σέρβερς της.

"Καραγκιόζηδες" είναι επαινετικός χαρακτηρισμός για αυτούς. Μάλλον με τον Χατζηαβάτη να τους παραλληλίζουμε .

----------


## avatarious

απλά δε μπορώ να εμπιστευθώ ενα word of mouth για να δω τι θα κανω που αλλωστε κ έτσι να είναι είναι τόσο αναξιοπιστοι που δε θα το έκανα ούτως η άλλως...


Off Topic


		μήπως μπερδευτήκαν κάποιοι με το accumulated traffic μέχρι να ανανεώσουνε που τρέχει μέχρι τα 10 gb για 14 μέρες μέχρι την ανανέωση?

----------


## joeyGR

Οπως καταντησε ειναι λες και ειναι κυνηγητο γατα με ποντικι, ποιος ειναι η γατα ποιος ειναι το ποντικι; :Razz:

----------


## gtl

> Οπως καταντησε ειναι λες και ειναι κυνηγητο γατα με ποντικι, ποιος ειναι η γατα ποιος ειναι το ποντικι;


Επειδή συνεχίζουμε να ασχολούμαστε με αυτούς του θλιβερούς τυπάκους, παρότι υπάρχουν ανώτερες λύσεις όπως netload, megashares, megaupload, torrents, usenet και... sneakernet.

----------


## slow

> *Additional 20% bonus on traffic savings*
> 
>      December 20, 2008
>  Good new to our premium customers: we are able to increase the collectable traffic amount up to 20% to 12GB. *We are going to check in February if a permanent increase will be possible*.


Μας έδωσαν κάτι "ψιλά"... 
Το μόνο που δεν έπιασα είναι το τελευταίο.
Δηλαδή θα δώσουν κι άλλο ή αν δεν τους κάτσει καλά θα το πάρουν πίσω κι αυτό?

----------


## mrsaccess

Από εκεί που το collectable ήταν 50GB το έκαναν 10GB και τώρα δεν ξέρουν αν μπορούν να το κάνουν 12GB. Χμμ, ναι!

----------


## zoroab

Μηπως παρατηρησατε μια αλλαγη στους rapidpoints? Οταν πηγαινω στο convert rapidpoints η μονη επιλογη ειναι να επεκτεινω τον λογαριασμο με 10000 points.
Η παλαια επιλογη 1rapidpoint =9 μβ τι εγινε? Αδικα μαζεψα 2000 points σε εναν μηνα? :Thumb down:

----------


## Jazzer

Tις τελευταίες ημέρες το ημερήσιο όριο για τους "παλιούς" πήγε από 10 στα 12 GB. Ένα πράγμα σαν τα χρηματιστήρια που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν έχουν καταντήσει οι τύποι του RS...

----------


## painkiller44

ρε παιδια γιατι καθεστε και ασχολείσται ..Αν καποιος θελει να αγορασει θα παρει τωρα τα μετρα που πηραν ειναι ενα θεμα δικο τους εμεις με το να λεμε διαφορα εδω δεν κανουμε τιποτα...

----------


## pelopas1

εγω σημερα ειδα οτι μου ακυρωσαν εναν λογαριασμο που ειχα εκει

καν δεν τον θυμομουν...και ο λογαριασμος θα ληξει τον προσεχες απριλιο

λετε να τους στειλω κανενα e-mail μπας και τον ξεμπλοκαρουν για να αλλαξω τον κωδικο?

η  αμμα το παιξουν τρελοι, να τους απαιτησω να μου γυρισουν τα χρηματα στον λογαριασμο της καρτας μου?

εαν γνωριζει κανεις, ας μου πει ποια νομικη υπηρεσια υπαρχει στην ευρωπαικη ενωση στην οποια μπορω να το θεσω ως καταγγελεια ωστε να συνομιλησουν μαζι τους....για να βρεθει η ακρη

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

έχεις το δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις τα λεφτά πίσω (Εφόσον δεν μοιραζόσουν το λογαριασμό με άλλον)

Μπορείς να κινηθείς και νομικά!  :Wink:

----------


## pelopas1

> έχεις το δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις τα λεφτά πίσω (Εφόσον δεν μοιραζόσουν το λογαριασμό με άλλον)
> 
> Μπορείς να κινηθείς και νομικά!


κοιτα να δεις

ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο λογαριασμος εγινε hacked, διοτι απο την στιγμη που ειδα το e-mail συνηδητοποιησα ποιος λογαριασμος ηταν και ποτε εληγε

ο λογαριασμος δεν δωθηκε σε κανεναν αλλο, αλλα απο το κλασικο μυνημα φαινεται οτι ανεβηκαν αρχεια απο καποιον η καποιους

οποτε τους στελνω ενα e-mail με ολες τις εξηγησεις...και βλεπουμε

σε πριπτωση ομως οπου ειται δεν μου επιτρεψουν να αλλαξω τους κωδικους προσβασης, η ειται δεν μου δωσουν πισω το εναπωμεινωντα ποσο στην καρτα μου....τοτε σε ποια υπηρεια θα απευθυνθω?

----------


## thourios

> εγω σημερα ειδα οτι μου ακυρωσαν εναν λογαριασμο που ειχα εκει
> 
> καν δεν τον θυμομουν...και ο λογαριασμος θα ληξει τον προσεχες απριλιο
> 
> λετε να τους στειλω κανενα e-mail μπας και τον ξεμπλοκαρουν για να αλλαξω τον κωδικο?
> 
> η  αμμα το παιξουν τρελοι, να τους απαιτησω να μου γυρισουν τα χρηματα στον λογαριασμο της καρτας μου?
> 
> εαν γνωριζει κανεις, ας μου πει ποια νομικη υπηρεσια υπαρχει στην ευρωπαικη ενωση στην οποια μπορω να το θεσω ως καταγγελεια ωστε να συνομιλησουν μαζι τους....για να βρεθει η ακρη


Με πoιά αιτιολογία σου ακύρωσαν τον λογαριασμό;
Μήπως έπεσες σε κάνα phishing e-mail; 

 :Wink:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

θα στείλεις mail στο rapidshare.
θα πεις αυτά που μου είπες και θα σου το επιστρέψουν πίσω.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες που έπεσαν θύμα hacking (pishing στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) στους οποίους επέστρεψαν τους λογαριασμούς τους!  :Smile:

----------


## pelopas1

σωστοι και οι 2  :One thumb up: 

ειχα ξεχασει το phising   :Thumb down:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

για αυτό όταν κατεβάζετε κάτι μέσω προστατευμένων links 

example:

Rapidsafe κτλπ που δεν μπορείς εύκολα να δεις το ακριβές link στο οποίο σε μεταβιβάζει μην δίνετε κωδικούς κτλπ!!

----------


## pelopas1

μολις τους εστειλα μυνημα και τους εκηξησα οτι ο λογαριασμος μου εγινε phising +hacked ......και με ολα τα συνναφη

thanks again και στους 2 σας  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά είστε τόσοι εδώ μέσα που στην αρχή μας πανικοβάλετε ότι κλείνουν χωρίς λόγους λογαριασμούς αλλά στο τέλος αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν προσέχετε πού μπαίνετε και σας κλέβουν κωδικούς.  :Blink:  

Νησάφι πια. Ε ας είστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί. Δε βλάπτει. Κανείς δε κλείνει λογαριασμούς έτσι άσκοπα.

----------


## pelopas1

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά είστε τόσοι εδώ μέσα που στην αρχή μας πανικοβάλετε ότι κλείνουν χωρίς λόγους λογαριασμούς αλλά στο τέλος αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν προσέχετε πού μπαίνετε και σας κλέβουν κωδικούς.  
> 
> Νησάφι πια. Ε ας είστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί. Δε βλάπτει. Κανείς δε κλείνει λογαριασμούς έτσι άσκοπα.


οπως ειπα στην αρχη, ο λογαριασμος ηταν ξεχασμενος, οποτε σιγουροτατα εγινε fihising η hacking απο καποιον επειδη πατησα σε raidshare link

στον αλλο λογαριασμο που εχω του εχω αλλαξει των κωδικο 2-3 φορες γiα λογους προστασιας

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

@Dimitris_80.

Κλείνουν και από τη Rapidshare λογαριασμούς. Παράδειγμα : όταν το χρησιμοποιείς με πολλά άτομα..
Μην γράφεις πράγματα που δεν ξέρεις. :Cool:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> @Dimitris_80.
> 
> Κλείνουν και από τη Rapidshare λογαριασμούς. Παράδειγμα : όταν το χρησιμοποιείς με πολλά άτομα..
> Μην γράφεις πράγματα που δεν ξέρεις.


Χαίρω πολύ ρε φίλε. Αν είναι να μοιράσεις τους κωδικούς σου και στους φίλους σου πολύ καλά θα σου κάνουν να σου κλείσουν το λογαριασμό.

Σαν πολύ παρανομία δεν έχει πέσει νομίζετε; Μη θεωρείτε την κατάχρηση εντελώς φυσιολογικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι παράνομο αυτό.
Είναι παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης της rapidshare!  :Smile: 
Σε αυτό έχεις δίκαιο!  :Smile:

----------


## D_J_V

Να υπενθυμίσω πως το rapishare έχει πλέον ACCOUNT LOCK και δε μπορεί να γίνει κανένα hacking αν δε γίνει επιβεβαίωση μέσω του e-mail που έχετε δηλώσει?
Επίσης ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως πρώτα μπαίνουμε στο rapidshare και σε firefox και σε ΙΕ και μετά μπαίνουμε σε σελίδες με links... ΑΝ μας ζητήσουν να κάνουμε re-login κατα 99% θέλουν να μας κλέψουν κωδικούς...
Τσεκαρισμένες ιστοσελίδες που μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα είναι οι: divxturka και rapidfind

----------


## pelopas1

μου ηρθε και η απαντηση απο την rapidshare

αμ μπραβο στα παιδια   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 


```
 Hello,


the e-mail was not sent by RapidShare.com.
We strongly recommend not to reply with the requested information or to use
any links contained in the e-mail because it will redirect you to a phishing
site or an other consignee than RapidShare.com support.

As a Security measure we have changed your password:

====================
Login: 
New password: 
====================

Please login at:
https://ssl.rapidshare.com/premiumzone.html

We strongly suggest to change your password and email address.

We have been notified about e-mail messages that pretend to be sent by
support@rapidshare.com.
These e-mails claim that the recipient's RapidShare premium account has to be
"validated", "ownership confirmed" or "were used in violation of our TOS".
Those messages may contain a link leading to a phishing website that looks
like RapidShare.com or request crucial verification information.
If you have a Rapidshare.com account do not enter your account information on
that website or send the requested information. If you already did and you are
now unable to login, please contact us at support@rapidshare.com.

Generally you should never enter your login information on any websites other
than rapidshare.com. Your account information would most likely be stolen.

To determine if an e-mail was sent from Rapidshare.com please check the header
information and make sure that the return path is to support@rapidshare.com
and not any other sites.

Best regards,

Support Team

RapidShare AG
Gewerbestrasse 6
6330 Cham
Switzerland
```

----------


## thourios

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για μόνο μία ώρα. Δηλαδή μετά τις 0100 έως 0159 ώρα Ελλάδος.

Happy New Year!
December 31, 2008

As every year, we have prepared our RapidPoints special for attentive readers of our news page. During the first hour of 2009 (Central European Time), you can convert 3333 RapidPoints into a new 30 days Premium account or a 30 days account extension.
What else will 2009 bring? Of course, our quest for the Holy Grail of complete customer satisfaction will continue. Being the biggest online storage provider, we see it as an interesting and important challenge to understand and implement our customers' wishes - without rushing it or losing sight of the consequences. We are confident that we will approach our goal step by step during next year. Firstly, more and more people use RapidShare, which is why we will upgrade our infrastructure again soon. As early as in the first quarter, our internet connection will exceed 500 Gigabit. Furthermore, the Premium zone will be redesigned. Administrating your files will be much easier and more comfortable, and you will be able to arrange your files in different folders just as on your local hard drive. Additionally, many processes are switched to a new fully documented API - which you will not notice if you just use RapidShare as it is, but if you happen to be a programmer, it might be highly interesting for you. In any case it means that in the future, there can be upload/download and management tools with many more functions than before.
We eagerly anticipate a great year, in which we hope to present you the best RapidShare of all times. 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Φίλε thourios, εύχομαι καλή χρονιά και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία.  :One thumb up: 
Ισχύει μόνο για 1 ώρα, ευκαιρία λοιπόν ! :Smile:

----------


## thourios

'Ισχυε και πέρυσι άλλα δεν το πρόλαβα. Απλά φέτος το θυμήθηκα και το έψαξα. Λογικά από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ισχύει μετά τις 01.00 ώρα Ελλάδος και για μιά ώρα.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

> 'Ισχυε και πέρυσι άλλα δεν το πρόλαβα. Απλά φέτος το θυμήθηκα και το έψαξα. Λογικά από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ισχύει μετά τις 01.00 ώρα Ελλάδος και για μιά ώρα.


+ 2 μήνες με 6.666 πόντους, είχα 8.032 και έληγε στις 19/2.  :Smile: 
Το καλύτερο βέβαια για φέτος, θα είναι το Rapidshare να σταματήσει επιτέλους να αλλάζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο το ημερήσιο όριο κλπ. διότι το παράκανε τη χρονιά που πέρασε. :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

Nice! Thanx! Είχα 6.000 πόντους, στα γρήγορα έκανα ένα extend του ενός μήνα για 7€ και μετατράπηκε σε τρεις με τα rapidpoints!

Ωραία, με δικτυακά έξοδα από την πρώτη ώρα μπήκε το 2009!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

> Ωραία, με *δικτυακά* έξοδα από την πρώτη ώρα μπήκε το 2009!


Είμαστε δικτυωμένοι λέμε !  :Razz: 
Τους κράξαμε ελαφρώς το 2008, εύχομαι να στρώσουν φέτος οι κύριοι του RS.  :Razz:

----------


## alfa 156

ρε παιδια εκανα λογαριασμο στις 26-12-08 και βλεπω στο Trafic left 11,654..kai sto traficcshare γραφε 5gb...λετε να αλλαξαν το συστημα?

----------


## kinetik

Μήπως δεν χρησιμοποίησες το traffic σου;

----------


## theofilos79

> ρε παιδια εκανα λογαριασμο στις 26-12-08 και βλεπω στο Trafic left 11,654..kai sto traficcshare γραφε 5gb...λετε να αλλαξαν το συστημα?


φίλε σε μένα δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα απολύτως.

----------


## thourios

> φίλε σε μένα δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα απολύτως.


Τι εννοείς δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτε; Πότε δημιούργησες λογαριασμό ή πότε τον ανανέωσες και πότε λήγει;
Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους;

 :Thinking:

----------


## alfa 156

πως μπορω να σας ποσταρω τι βλεπω στον λογαριασμο μου?

........Auto merged post: alfa 156 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Expiration date: Sat, 26. Dec 2009 Traffic left: 12 000 MB (+0 GB) 
RapidPoints: 12000 Server time: 03.01.2009 00:27:15 Used storage: 0 MB  
RapidPoints PU: 0 TrafficShare left: 5.00 GB Files: 0

........Auto merged post: alfa 156 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

κανω καποιο λαθος σε αυτα που βλεπω? η συνδεση εγινε 26 δεκ. του 08

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα είναι πολύ απλό. Κάθε μέρα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 2.66GB. Αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μεταφέρονται στην επόμενη μέρα. Ωστόσο το μέγιστο που μπορείς να έχεις είναι 12GB. Από εκεί και πέρα ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείς χάνεται.

----------


## fasolia

Εμεις φταίμε που του πληρώνουμε premium

----------


## Gr1s0s

Χρόνια πολλά κατ'αρχάς και καλή χρονιά. Εγώ πάντως από τη στιγμή που κάνω τη δουλειά μου το ίδιο αποδοτικά όπως και πριν δεν εχω λόγο να παραπονεθώ. Και ναι πήρα και traffic share 100G διότι το χρειαζόμουν τώρα στις γιορτές. (μικρό το κόστος για 100 καθαρόαιμα) :Razz: 
Και κάτι ακόμα για τους δύσπιστους, το rapidshare σε συνεργασια με τον Internet Download Manager (αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ) πραγματικά ξεζουμίζει τη γραμμή σου και έχεις τη μέγιστη απόδοση. Αυτό είναι σταθερή και αδιαμφησβήτητη αξία.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Χρόνια πολλά κατ'αρχάς και καλή χρονιά. Εγώ πάντως από τη στιγμή που κάνω τη δουλειά μου το ίδιο αποδοτικά όπως και πριν δεν εχω λόγο να παραπονεθώ. Και ναι πήρα και traffic share 100G διότι το χρειαζόμουν τώρα στις γιορτές. (μικρό το κόστος για 100 καθαρόαιμα)
> Και κάτι ακόμα για τους δύσπιστους, το rapidshare σε συνεργασια με τον Internet Download Manager (αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ) πραγματικά ξεζουμίζει τη γραμμή σου και έχεις τη μέγιστη απόδοση. Αυτό είναι σταθερή και αδιαμφησβήτητη αξία.


καλημερα,

οταν λεει 100G traffic share δηλαδη???? τι εννοει?

----------


## thourios

> καλημερα,
> 
> οταν λεει 100G traffic share δηλαδη???? τι εννοει?


Με 10€ αγοράζεις 100G και τα έχεις για 'απόθεμα΄και πέρνεις από εκεί εφ'οσον δεν σου φτάνουν αυτά που σου δίνει σαν premium user το rapidshare. Δηλαδή όταν χρησιμοποιήσεις και τελειώσει το ημερίσιο όριο σου 2.5G ή τα 12G το ανώτερο που μπορείς να συγκεντρώσεις κάνεις χρήση από τα 100G που έχεις αγοράσει.

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Με 10€ αγοράζεις 100G και τα έχεις για 'απόθεμα΄και πέρνεις από εκεί εφ'οσον δεν σου φτάνουν αυτά που σου δίνει σαν premium user το rapidshare. Δηλαδή όταν χρησιμοποιήσεις και τελειώσει το ημερίσιο όριο σου 2.5G ή τα 12G το ανώτερο που μπορείς να συγκεντρώσεις κάνεις χρήση από τα 100G που έχεις αγοράσει.


Traffic left:	6 703 MB  	(+12 GB)
RapidPoints:	2782 	Server time:	06.01.2009 08:56:56 	Used storage:	2 121 MB 	
RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	17.00 GB 	Files:	162 	


ευχαριστω, 

1) πως αγοραζεις 100 ΤΖΙ?
2) εγω που εχω traffic share 17GB? πως ακριβως το κανω ENABLE? πιο SETTING?

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο  :One thumb up: 

update , μπηκα στα settings "use trafficshare points" κατι τετιο αλλα....κοιτα 

Download Traffic Management
Select the settings for the extension of your download quota.

    * No conversion
  ->>>>>>>>>>>>  * Use existing TrafficShare volume
    * Use collected RapidPoints
    * Use TrafficShare and afterwards RapidPoints



 	Traffic left:	6 703 MB  	(+12 GB)
RapidPoints:	2782 	Server time:	06.01.2009 09:00:16 	Used storage:	2 121 MB 	
RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	17.00 GB 	Files:	162 	

τα ιδια δηλαδη...

----------


## thourios

> Traffic left:	6 703 MB  	(+12 GB)
> RapidPoints:	2782 	Server time:	06.01.2009 08:56:56 	Used storage:	2 121 MB 	
> RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	17.00 GB 	Files:	162 	
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω, 
> 
> 1) πως αγοραζεις 100 ΤΖΙ?
> 2) εγω που εχω traffic share 17GB? πως ακριβως το κανω ENABLE? πιο SETTING?
> ...


Αφου μπεις στον λογαριασμό σου πατάς traffic share αγοράζεις αυτό που θες. Κατόπιν πατάς Download traffic managment και κάνεις από εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις, δηλαδή.
Τσεκάρεις το Use existing trafficshare volume. Αν χρησιμοποιείς τον Rapidshare Manager και δεις ότι δεν σου ΄παίρνει΄από εκεί δηλαδή το traffic share που έχεις αγοράσει κάνε ένα log off κάνε πάλι log on και τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα G που  που αγόρασες.

 :Cool:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Αφου μπεις στον λογαριασμό σου πατάς trafic share αγοράζεις αυτό που θες. Κατόπιν πατάς Download traffic managment και κάνεις από εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις, δηλαδή.
> Τσεκάρεις το Use existing trafficshare volume. Αν χρησιμοποιείς τον Rapidshare Manager και δεις ότι δεν σου ΄παίρνει΄από εκεί δηλαδή το traffic share που έχεις αγοράσει κάνε ένα log off κάνε πάλι log on και τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα G που  που αγόρασες.


ευχαριστω μαν,

δυστιχος επελεξα το δευτερο log out+log in τιποτα :Sad: ((

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια...

εκανα ανανεωση 

ερωτηση

για να γινει active to "trafficshare 17GB " που εχω πρεπει να τελιωσει καταρχας το daily LEFT?

Traffic left:	3 694 MB  	(+12 GB)
RapidPoints:	5782 	Server time:	09.01.2009 09:19:36 	Used storage:	2 121 MB 	
RapidPoints PU:	0 	TrafficShare left:	17.00 GB 	Files:	162

1) εχω επιλεξει στα settings use trafficshare τιποτα ομως ¨(
2) ουτε τα 12γιγκα διπλα στο traffic left  Traffic left:	3 694 MB  	(+12 GB) γινονται active.

με δουλεουν?




ΑΚΥΡΟ

ολα οκαΥ!!!!

ευχαριστω

----------


## painkiller44

Παιδια εσχος εχω μετανίωσει που πηρα rapidshare acount!!

----------


## miltmaster3

ρε δρχ ουπς euro απο εμενα δεν εχει

----------


## kostas_1966

Να δουμε το φλεβαρη εαν αυξησουν,τουλαχιστον,την παρακαταθηκη (collectable traffic amount) απο τα 12 gb που ειναι τωρα.
Φυσικα δεν αποκλειεται να την μειωσουν κιολας,ετσι "κακοι" που γινανε τελευταια.
Προσωπικα δεν ανανεωνω συνδρομη εκει αλλά αυτο δεν με χαροποιει καθολου μιας και τα Ελληνικα sites & blogs (δυστυχως οχι μονο τα Ελληνικα) βριθουν απο rapidshare links.
Ειναι μια πολυ εξαρτημενη κατασταση,να δουμε τι θα γινει με την πελατεια τους,ευτυχως που η Ελλαδα *δεν* ειναι βαρομετρο σε αυτη.

----------


## avatarious

παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το rapid είναι για εξειδικευμένα λίνκς μόνο, όποιος θέλει τα ξένα κ τα γνωστά τότε usenet κ unlimited και αν θέλει κάτι πολυ εξειδικευμένο τότε χρησιμοποιεί κ κάποιον rapidshare account

----------


## Linus

Τι είναι αυτό το usenet που το ακούω συνέχεια ρε παιδιά??  :Thinking:

----------


## avatarious

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet

----------


## jimn

:Evil: ..................

----------


## asmar

Το καλό με το rapidshare είναι ότι κατεβάζεις σφαίρα σχεδόν πάντα. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να έβαζαν περιορισμούς μόνο στους free users ώστε αυτοί που πληρώνουν τουλάχιστον να μην επηρεαστούν.

----------


## joeyGR

ενας φιλος σε ενα σχετικο thread αναφερε οτι τα 2,5gb την ημερα τα κανανε 10gb. μπορει να το επιβεβαιωση καποιος αλλος; υπαρχει επισημη ανακοινωση;

----------


## avatarious

αυτό είχε γίνει μάλλον παλιά κ μετά το ξαναρίξανε

----------


## Dimitris_80

> ενας φιλος σε ενα σχετικο thread αναφερε οτι τα 2,5gb την ημερα τα κανανε 10gb. μπορει να το επιβεβαιωση καποιος αλλος; υπαρχει επισημη ανακοινωση;


Είναι 2,5γίγα την ημέρα, αλλά αθροίζονται μέχρι μαξ 12γίγα.

Δηλαδή μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την μια μέρα 12γίγα και μέσα σε 5 μέρες θα έχεις ξανά 12γίγα (5*2,5=12,5)

----------


## iloxos

με 10Ε έχεις άλλα 100Gb μέχρι να τελειώσουν

----------


## kostas_1966

Να μας δαγκωσουνε μεχρι κοκαλο.

----------


## LOUKAS32

με 10 ευρο εχει 100ΓΙΓΚΑ αλλα δεν ανανεωνονται....οποτε δεν ξερω...

νταξει 100 τον μηνα δεν ειναι και λιγα

----------


## mmannollass

Μηπως θα πρεπει να στραφουμε σιγα σιγα σε καποιες εναλλακτικες λυσεις?

----------


## Dimitris_80

12 giga λίγα σας είναι ανά 5 μέρες ε; Από κάτι τέτοιους υπερχρήστες καλά μας κάνουν και μειώνουν τα όρια. Πολύ καλά κάνουν. Τι να τα κάνει ένας μέσος χρήστης 2,5γίγα την ημέρα; Τι άλλο να κατεβάσετε πια; Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας ρε σεις...

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα αν μια ταινία σήμερα είναι 8GB και το επεισόδιο μια σειράς 1-1.5GB τα 2.5GB τη μέρα είναι λίγα.  :What..?:

----------


## Jazzer

Πιστεύω ότι θα αναθεωρήσουν σύντομα αυξάνοντας το ημερήσιο όριο, δε μπορεί, θα το κάνουν !  :Cool:

----------


## duende

> Μα αν μια ταινία σήμερα είναι 8GB και το επεισόδιο μια σειράς 1-1.5GB τα 2.5GB τη μέρα είναι λίγα.


ε, ενταξει ας ειμαστε και λιγο πρακτικοι..αμα ειναι να κατεβασεις ολοκληρο image απο ταινια, χιλιες φορες καλυτερα με torrent και αστο να κατεβαινει..τα επεισοδια απο σειρες κατα 90% ειναι γυρω στα 350mb.ποσα να προλαβεις να δεις σε μια εβδομαδα..
anyway καθενας το χρησιμοποιει οπως θελει, προσωπικα μονο αν κατι ειναι τοσο πολυ δυσευρετο σε αλλο μεσο (torrent κλπ) θα χρησιμοποιησω rapid.σε σχεση με αυτα που δινει, τα χρηματα που ζηταει ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## mourvi

εγώ δεν είδα καμμιά μείωση είμαι χρήστης από τότε που ήτανε .de και νομίζω ότι είναι σταθερή αξία στο filehosting και κάθε χρόνο κάτι βελτιώνουν από 5gb το πήγαν 12gb σταδιακά από 50mb ανά part πήγε 200mb και από 66 euros πήγε 29.99euros.
όλα αυτά γίνανε σταδιακά και όποιος έιναι παλιός θα τα θυμάτε. Όσα λεφτά έχω προσφέρει σε αυτούς νιώθω ότι μου τα έχουν επιστρέψει με το παραπάνω.

----------


## mrsaccess

> ε, ενταξει ας ειμαστε και λιγο πρακτικοι..αμα ειναι να κατεβασεις ολοκληρο image απο ταινια, χιλιες φορες καλυτερα με torrent και αστο να κατεβαινει..τα επεισοδια απο σειρες κατα 90% ειναι γυρω στα 350mb.ποσα να προλαβεις να δεις σε μια εβδομαδα..
> anyway καθενας το χρησιμοποιει οπως θελει, προσωπικα μονο αν κατι ειναι τοσο πολυ δυσευρετο σε αλλο μεσο (torrent κλπ) θα χρησιμοποιησω rapid.σε σχεση με αυτα που δινει, τα χρηματα που ζηταει ειναι μια χαρα.


Παρακαλώ; Στη σημερινή εποχή το image μιας ταινίας είναι πάνω από 20GB! Είναι η εποχή του high definition! Δεν υπάρχει σειρά που να μην βγαίνει στα 720p.

----------


## ermis333

> με 10 ευρο εχει 100ΓΙΓΚΑ αλλα δεν ανανεωνονται....οποτε δεν ξερω...
> 
> νταξει 100 τον μηνα δεν ειναι και λιγα


100GB είναι μέχρι να τα ξοδέψεις και είναι επιπλέον από το ημερήσιο όριο, δηλαδή αρχίζουν να καταναλώνονται αφού έχεις ξεπεράσει το ημερήσιο όριο.

----------


## and64

> Παρακαλώ; Στη σημερινή εποχή το image μιας ταινίας είναι πάνω από 20GB! Είναι η εποχή του high definition! Δεν υπάρχει σειρά που να μην βγαίνει στα 720p.


+1000! (Το greys anatomy που βλέπει η μάνα μου + το Lost + τα διάφορα άλλα και πάει το όριο!)

Για να μην πιάσουμε τα 1080...

----------


## gkats2002

Τα επεισόδια για τις σειρές όντως υπάρχουν σε αρχεία των 1,5 GB αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε όλοι μας να κάνουμε λίγο trafic control, όπως αναφέρθηκε, κάποια μπορούμε να τα κατεβάζουμε και με torrent, εξάλλου, μόλις ανέβει κάτι σε torrent, ειδικά αν υπάρχει ζήτηση και μοιράζεται, μπορεί να μην κάνει να κατέβει μισή ώρα, αλλά θα κατέβει εξίσου γρήγορα.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ευτυχως δεν βλεπω σειρες αλλιως θα ειχα καταστραφει απο θεμα σκληρου δισκου  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## avatarious

πάντως εγώ κάνω συνδρομη 1 μήνα σε newsgroups ανα 3-4 μήνες κ κατεβάζω 1 terra, κ καποιά φορά rapid για πολύ συγκεκριμένα λίνκς που δεν υπάρχουν αλλού, για ελληνικά private trackers

----------


## LOUKAS32

> 100GB είναι μέχρι να τα ξοδέψεις και είναι επιπλέον από το ημερήσιο όριο, δηλαδή αρχίζουν να καταναλώνονται αφού έχεις ξεπεράσει το ημερήσιο όριο.


σαφως

100ΓΚΙΓΚΑ δηλαδη....3.3 ανα ημερα...+ τα 2.6 ανα ημερα.

δηλαδη μας δινουν 80 σαν premium users+ 100 GB (10 euro )

ενω παλιοτερα ηταν, 200 ΓΚΙΓΚΑ ανα μηνα....με μονο 7ευρο

ΑΡΑ????  ποσο τις % ανεβηκαν ι τιμες?

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## babylonx

Νταξει ξεφτιλίστηκε το ζήτημα. Μάλλον δε μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν και το πάνε για φούντο. Δε με αφορά προσωπικά... Πάντα με torrents κατέβαζα και θα συνεχίζω να κατεβάζω. Υπάρχει ελληνικός tracker στον οποίο με 10 ευρώ γίνεσαι 4 μήνες VIP, δηλαδή δε διαγράφεσαι για κακό ratio, και παίρνεις και 20 GB upload στα στατιστικά σου. Δε κάνω αυτό προσωπικά αλλά ακόμη κι αν πει κανείς ότι δε μπορεί να seedarei είναι και πάλι πολύ φτηνότερη λύση. Και από ταινίες και σειρές απλά τα πάντα και σε xvid και σε mkv με high definition.

----------


## gkats2002

Εσύ μπορεί να μην το κάνεις αυτό, αλλά υπάρχουν άλλοι που το κάνουν, και γι' αυτό πολύς κόσμος δεν δουλεύει τα torrent, και έχουν βγεί τόσες υπηρεσίες filehosting.

----------


## antreas9

έχω ράπιντ για ακόμα 10 μήνες, αλλά αν δεν αλλάξει τους όρους του,θαα το κόψω μόλις τελειωσει...
εκτός του ότι μια ταινία μπορεί να είναι 7-8 γίγα, (δηλαδή να θθέλεις 4 ημέρες για να την κατεβασεις), είμαστε κ 2 άτομα που χρησιμοποιούμε οτν ίδιο λογ/σμο...
Μακάρι η κοινότητα να στραφεί σε άλλα σάιτς, ως τιμωρία προς το ράπιντ!
(τα τόρρεντς απλά, είναι λίγο περισσότερο επικίνδυνα αν δνε ξέρεις τι να κάνεις και που )!

----------


## psolord

Έχουν ανέβει σημαντικά, το megaupload και το netload. Επίσης για ποιο "χαλαρές" καταστάσεις, υπάρχει και το megashares με 25USD το εξάμηνο, αλλά όχι με πολυ καλές ταχύτητες. Επίσης έχει και με 10USD, download ticket για 500 (αριθμητικά) downloads, χωρίς λήξη χρόνου.

Ο ανταγωνισμός κάνει θαύματα!

----------


## alexiz

Με χαρά μου σας ανακοινώνω πως γύρισα την πλάτη στο rapidshare (όπως μου τη γύρισε κι αυτό) και πλέον είμαι gold member στο depositfiles.com. Υψηλές ταχύτητες και όριο στα 15GB την ημέρα!
Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι άμα ξέρει κανείς το που λέει το υπολειπόμενο traffic γιατί δε το βρίσκω :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Με χαρά μου σας ανακοινώνω πως γύρισα την πλάτη στο rapidshare (όπως μου τη γύρισε κι αυτό) και πλέον είμαι gold member στο depositfiles.com. Υψηλές ταχύτητες και όριο στα 15GB την ημέρα!
> Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι άμα ξέρει κανείς το που λέει το υπολειπόμενο traffic γιατί δε το βρίσκω


15γκικα εισαι συγουρος? και ποια σιτες συνεργαζονται μαζι με ντεποσιτ???? εχει πολλα??? ποσα λεφτα ανα μηνα?

----------


## alexiz

> 15γκικα εισαι συγουρος? και ποια σιτες συνεργαζονται μαζι με ντεποσιτ???? εχει πολλα??? ποσα λεφτα ανα μηνα?


Κοίτα μαν βασικά για το όριο δε το έχω σιγουρέψει ακόμα γιατί είναι η πρώτη μου μέρα ως γκολντ αλλά, αν θες τσέκαρε εδώ την ερώτηση 19.
Για δύο μήνες έδωσα 20 ευρώ και όσο για το αν βρίσκω λινκς για κατέβασμα, βρίσκω.
Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν sites που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με depositfiles δε μπορώ να στο επιβεβαιώσω. Πιστεύω πως το βλέπεις κι εσύ πλέον πως τα πράγματα έχουν μπλεχτεί λίγο πλέον με τόσους hosts.
Επίσης, υποστηρίζει μεγάλα αρχεία, δηλαδή τα 752 rar-άκια ξέχασε τα όπως επίσης σπάνια έχω δει και reported λινκς (τι σπάσιμο κι αυτό)

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Κοίτα μαν βασικά για το όριο δε το έχω σιγουρέψει ακόμα γιατί είναι η πρώτη μου μέρα ως γκολντ αλλά, αν θες τσέκαρε εδώ την ερώτηση 19.
> Για δύο μήνες έδωσα 20 ευρώ και όσο για το αν βρίσκω λινκς για κατέβασμα, βρίσκω.
> Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν sites που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με depositfiles δε μπορώ να στο επιβεβαιώσω. Πιστεύω πως το βλέπεις κι εσύ πλέον πως τα πράγματα έχουν μπλεχτεί λίγο πλέον με τόσους hosts.
> Επίσης, υποστηρίζει μεγάλα αρχεία, δηλαδή τα 752 rar-άκια ξέχασε τα όπως επίσης σπάνια έχω δει και reported λινκς (τι σπάσιμο κι αυτό)


οκ το σκεπτομαι και ψαχνω τωρα σιτες 


ευχαριστω

----------


## rioener

> οκ το σκεπτομαι και ψαχνω τωρα σιτες 
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω


Αν βρεις κάτι φίλε μου πες...

----------


## jasla100

Πιστεύω ότι λόγω του ότι το rapidshare μπήκε πρόσφατα στο στόχαστρο για τα παράνομα (γκουχ...)  αρχεία που περιέχει αναγκάστηκε να συμβιβαστεί με κάποιους όρους που θα δυσκολεύουν όσους θέλουν να κατεβάζουν HD content και παιχνίδια. Φυσικά και δεν αρκούν 2-3GB για να κατεβάσει κανείς μία ταινία HD ή ένα σύγχρονο παιχνίδι PC ή 360 αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος που το έκαναν!

----------


## Collective_Soul

Η λυση ειναι μια και λεγεται cryptload
Δυστυχως υπαρχει κοφτης στους free χρηστες(στα 200kbyte/sec)

----------


## crypter

> Η λυση ειναι μια και λεγεται cryptload
> Δυστυχως υπαρχει κοφτης στους free χρηστες


Και να κανω reboot το μοντεμ 100+ φορες για να κατεβασω μια hd ταινια; Η λυση υπαρχει ευτυχως στα torrents (απο private tracker).  :Razz:

----------


## ermis333

> Και να κανω reboot το μοντεμ 100+ φορες για να κατεβασω μια hd ταινια; Η λυση υπαρχει ευτυχως στα torrents (απο private tracker).


To cryptload έχει built-in reconnect option.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ασφαλως
Το προγραμμα δουλευει αυτοματοποιημενα γι αυτο ειναι κορυφη
Πρεπει ομως να υποστηριζεται το ρουτερ για να δουλεψει

----------


## Gr1s0s

Όλα είναι θέμα αναγκών. Εγώ για παράδειγμα κάνω συλλογή ταινιών m-HD και παλιών και καινούργιων οι οποίες έχουν μέγεθος 1.4-2.7 GB. Επιπλέον επειδή σπουδάζω το αντίκειμενο (Πληροφορική), όπου το Internet είναι μονόδρομος, το rapidshare το απόλυτο εργαλείο. Να σημειώσω ότι και γω με torrent ξεκίνησα τη καριέρα μου :-). Στην αρχή ήταν όλα μια χαρά,αν τα έβγαζες πέρα με τις πόρτες οι οποίες ακόμα δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Τώρα στο rapid πιάνω ταχύτητες -1.6-1.7 MB - που δεν έχω δει ποτέ και ούτε πρόκειται σε torrent λόγω των περιορισμών του πρωτοκολου. Ναι συμφωνώ ότι παίξαν λίγο βρόμικα,με την αλλαγή των όρων, αλλά από κει και πέρα παραμένει ο ποιοτικότερος file host. :One thumb up:

----------


## kinezos69

πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το cryptload (αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός) και τι πλεονεκτήματα θα έχω σαν premium user στο rapidshare?

----------


## ermis333

> πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το cryptload (αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός) και τι πλεονεκτήματα θα έχω σαν premium user στο rapidshare?


Όταν θα πάω σπίτι θα σου στείλω οδηγό στα ελληνικά  :Smile: , θα κάτσω μέχρι αργά στη δουλειά σήμερα  :Sad:

----------


## duende

επισης το cryptload δε δουλευει σε linux...

το σπαστικο με το rapid ειναι οτι παρολα τα limits που εχει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ψαξεις κατι και να μη το βρεις σε rapid.συν οτι τα περισσοτερα φορουμ ποσταρουν λινκ σε rapid.μακαρι να αλλαξει αυτο.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> επισης το cryptload δε δουλευει σε linux...
> 
> το σπαστικο με το rapid ειναι οτι παρολα τα limits που εχει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ψαξεις κατι και να μη το βρεις σε rapid.συν οτι τα περισσοτερα φορουμ ποσταρουν λινκ σε rapid.μακαρι να αλλαξει αυτο.


άσε τα Ελληνικά φόρουμ.
Τα ξένα φορούμ και κυρίως τα μεγάλα, προσφέρουν και εναλλακτικά links!
Σιγά σιγά θα ξυπνήσουν και οι δικοι μας.
Αν και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να τα ανεβάζουν αυτοί που τα ανεβάζουν στα trackers!
Θα είμαστε πιο σίγουροι μετά και δεν θα έχουν κάνει τσάμπα κόπο!!  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## paraskdi

> άσε τα Ελληνικά φόρουμ.
> Τα ξένα φορούμ και κυρίως τα μεγάλα, προσφέρουν και εναλλακτικά links!
> Σιγά σιγά θα ξυπνήσουν και οι δικοι μας.
> Αν και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να τα ανεβάζουν αυτοί που τα ανεβάζουν στα trackers!
> Θα είμαστε πιο σίγουροι μετά και δεν θα έχουν κάνει τσάμπα κόπο!!


Όλοι προσφέρουν και εναλλακτικά link,αλλά η πλειοψηφία παραμένει ακόμα στο rapid.

----------


## Jazzer

Οι κύριοι του RS έχουν πει ότι θα επανεξετάσουν τα ημερήσια όρια μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο, για να δούμε...  :Thinking: 



Additional 20% bonus on traffic savings

December 20, 2008
Good new to our premium customers: we are able to increase the collectable traffic amount up to 20% to 12GB. *We are going to check in February if a permanent increase will be possible.*

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Δεν το εννούσαν με αυτήν την έννοια, κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Μάλλον λένε για τους ήδη Premium members (αυτοί δηλαδή που είχαν αποκτήσει λογαριασμό πριν αλλάξουν τα όρια!)

Για να δούμε πάντως..

----------


## D_J_V

Μεγάλα φόρουμς πάντως με περιεχόμενο ταινίες και επεισόδια έχουν σταματήσει το rapidshare και έχουν γυρίσει σε megaupload και netload ...  προσωπικά απο rapishare η γραμμή μου τελικιάζει ενώ απο megaupload κάνει πολλά πάνω-κάτω... 
προτεινόμενα φόρουμς για παραπάνω πληροφορίες 
rapidψάξε.οργ-ωσε και divxτουρκα-λάδες

----------


## sonypspgr

εμενα μονο στο netload παει μεχρι 400 στα αλλα δυο τελικιαζει καπου στα 2800κατι 

το megaupload ειναι το μονο χωρις limiter στους free (νομιζω)
το rapid δεν ξερω τι εκανε στους free αλλα πηγα χτες να κατεβασω και εκανε 5 λεπτα για 10 mb κατεβαζε μερικα kb και σταματαγε μετα ξαναμανα τα ιδια

----------


## johnny21

Πάντως εγώ ανανέωσα πριν μια εβδομάδα και ακόμα βλέπω 12G καθημερινό download limit....

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Πάντως εγώ ανανέωσα πριν μια εβδομάδα και ακόμα βλέπω 12G καθημερινό download limit....


Mα μέχρι 12γίγα είναι για τους πρίμιουμ. Για κατέβασε όμως μια μέρα 6-7γίγα, να δεις το υπόλοιπο μετά... Για να ξαναπάει 12 πρέπει να περάσουν 3-4 μέρες (αφού προσθέτει κάθε μέρα 2,5γίγα μόλις) και να μη κατεβάσεις τίποτα.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Σωστός.  :One thumb up: 
Το έχουμε ξαναπει σε αυτό το thread.
Διαβάστε και τι έχουν γράψει οι προηγούμενοι!!  :Sad:

----------


## kinezos69

> Όταν θα πάω σπίτι θα σου στείλω οδηγό στα ελληνικά , θα κάτσω μέχρι αργά στη δουλειά σήμερα


περιμένω ερμή  :Whistle:

----------


## Collective_Soul

> περιμένω ερμή


Παρε και εδω στα αγγλικα αν θες
http://www.wiki.ccf-board.de/tiki-in...page_ref_id=44

----------


## alexiz

> Πάντως εγώ ανανέωσα πριν μια εβδομάδα και ακόμα βλέπω 12G καθημερινό download limit....


δε παίζει αυτό..

----------


## kostas_1966

> Να δουμε το φλεβαρη εαν αυξησουν,τουλαχιστον,την παρακαταθηκη (collectable traffic amount) απο τα 12 gb που ειναι τωρα...


Ηρθε ο Φλεβαρης,καλο μηνα,κι εχουμε νεοτερα:

*"Trafficlimit*

     January 30, 2007
 We have decided to keep the prices we have right now. This means that you can purchase your premium accounts or extend your existing accounts by paying much less than in the past. Furthermore we have adjusted the traffic management as well because some people did not understand the old system. Unfortunately a traffic management is necessary to keep the prices we have right now. Within five days you may download 20 GB. For example you may download day by day 4 GB without any interruption. An alternative is that you download 10 GB today, 10 GB tomorrow with a break following the next three days. We think this management is by far more flexible than a strict 4 GB per day rule. We hope you share this opinion with us." 

Μεχρι αυτην την ωρα που γραφω δεν εχουν ενημερωθει τα premium features.Πιστευω ομως οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου.

Πως τα βλεπετε τα παραπανω?
Εγω,αυτα τα νεα μετρα τα θεωρω *ναι μεν αλλά.
Ναι μεν* τα 20 GB ειναι πιο "ανετα" απο τα 12 και τα 4 GB ημερησιως ειναι σιγουρα πιο βολικα απο τα 2,66
*αλλά* αν παραμεινουν τα 80 gb μηνιαιως,ειναι δωρο αδωρο,θα εχουμε ξεμεινει καπου στα μισα!

 :Thinking:

----------


## arial

> Ηρθε ο Φλεβαρης,καλο μηνα,κι εχουμε νεοτερα:
> 
> *"Trafficlimit*
> 
>      January 30, 2007
>  We have decided to keep the prices we have right now. This means that you can purchase your premium accounts or extend your existing accounts by paying much less than in the past. Furthermore we have adjusted the traffic management as well because some people did not understand the old system. Unfortunately a traffic management is necessary to keep the prices we have right now. Within five days you may download 20 GB. For example you may download day by day 4 GB without any interruption. An alternative is that you download 10 GB today, 10 GB tomorrow with a break following the next three days. We think this management is by far more flexible than a strict 4 GB per day rule. We hope you share this opinion with us." 
> 
> Μεχρι αυτην την ωρα που γραφω δεν εχουν ενημερωθει τα premium features.Πιστευω ομως οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου.
> 
> ...


2007? Εχω μεινει λιγο πισω ?  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Πρόκειται για *παλαιά ανακοίνωση του RS*, άλλωστε *έχει ημερομηνία January 30, 2007*.

----------


## LOUKAS32

double posts ? why? 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...214716&page=28

----------


## ermis333

> περιμένω ερμή


http://rapidshare.com/files/17107402..._Cryptload.doc

----------


## Collective_Soul

Μπραβο Ερμη
Παω να διαβασω  :One thumb up: 

ΕDIT
Πολυ καλο γιατι δεν το ανεβαζεις σαν επισημο how to στο φορουμ?

----------


## ermis333

> Μπραβο Ερμη
> Παω να διαβασω 
> 
> ΕDIT
> Πολυ καλο γιατι δεν το ανεβαζεις σαν επισημο how to στο φορουμ?


Δεν το έχω γράψει εγώ και δεν θέλω να πάρω τα εύσημα για δουλειά άλλου.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Kατανοητο ομως αν θες μπορεις να το ανεβασεις και να δωσεις το credit εκει που πρεπει να παει

----------


## kinezos69

> http://rapidshare.com/files/17107402..._Cryptload.doc


κατα αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 

δεν κατάλαβα όμως που θα με βοηθήσει περισσότερο το cryptload σε αντίθεση με τον internet download manager που χρησιμοποιώ σήμερα και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος(ως premium user πάντα).

----------


## Alexandrerg

χμ.. εμενα το AVG μου βγαζει 5-6 trojans και 1 spyware στα αρχεια του cryptload... ισχυουν? το κατεβασα απ΄το λινκ που δινει το επισημο site.

*συγγνωμη, οχι απ'το επισημο αλλα απτο λινκ πιο πανω του ερμη

----------


## D_J_V

Μια χαρά είναι τώρα ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...
2 ταινιούλες την ημέρα, τις βλέπεις σε 2 μέρες και ξανασυνεχίζεις...
Καλά είναι !! Εμένα με καλύπτει!!

----------


## kostas_1966

> 2007? Εχω μεινει λιγο πισω ?



Απ'οτι φαινεται εγω εχω μεινει πισω περι τα 2 χρονια  :Embarassed: 
Εν αναμονη λοιπον ακομα...
 :Sorry:

----------


## ermis333

> Μια χαρά είναι τώρα ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...
> 2 ταινιούλες την ημέρα, τις βλέπεις σε 2 μέρες και ξανασυνεχίζεις...
> Καλά είναι !! Εμένα με καλύπτει!!


Ναι σίγουρα.....αν μια ταινία είναι σε HD πρέπει να περιμένεις 3-4 μέρες.....αφού είναι 5-8GB η μία.

----------


## Jazzer

Κατεβάζω αυτή τη στιγμή την ταινία του Edit: [ πιπέρι ], διάρκειας 2 ωρών και 16 '. 
Μόνο αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι, πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να την βρεις σε video club.
7.1 GB σε 72 links και το RS δίνει full ταχύτητα, ως συνήθως.  :One thumb up: 
Ευτυχώς που έχω ακόμα 10 GB την ημέρα μέχρι τις 19/2 !  :Smile:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια επιβεβαιωνετε και εσεις οτι ο κοφτης για φρεε χρηστες ειναι στα 200kbyte/sec ;;;;

----------


## kostas_1966

Σε ωρες αιχμης με σταματαει και στα 40-50

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ναι οντως τωρα σαν φρεε γιουζερ κατεβαζω με 17κβ/sec
LOL

----------


## nikos_se

το λαθος ειναι που πρεπει να εισαι και premium για να εχεις trafficshare,,,,,,,,

----------


## Πάνος21

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει και άλλα sites για να κατεβάσω αρχεία?? μεγάλη μα....... αυτό που έγινε με το rapidshare...τι να πω.... :Thinking:

----------


## dwrean1

To rapidshare , και η κυβερνηση μοιαζουν σε κατι.
Προσπαθουν να καταπιεσουν τον πελατη-πολιτη οσο μπορουν, μεχρι τη στιγμη που αυτος θα παρει κανα ροπαλο,  οποτε μετα τον καλουν για συζητηση για να γλυτωσουν το κεφαλι τους.

Απο όλα τα χρόνια , το rapidshare ενα πραγμα προσπαθει:  Να σπασει τα νευρα των ανυπομονων , ωστε να αγορασουν account, και παραλληλα να φανει οτι ,  να δινει και σε δωρεαν users προσβαση, γιατι σου λεει αμα ειναι μονο με πληρωμη , μπορει να ξεσηκωθουν οι χρηστες και να πεσει αγριο μποϋκοταζ.

To rapidshare εχει δοκιμασει τα παντα: Αντιστροφες μετρησεις 1-2 λεπτα , σε αναγκαζει να κανεις restart το router ωστε να αλλαξεις IP, σου λεει ολη την ωρα οτι χωρις λεφτα κατεβαζεις λιγο , και με λεφτα κατεβαζεις απεριοριστα.

Καλως ή κακώς , εχουν ενα τεραστιο ταχυτατο δικτυο.
 Προσφερουν ανωνυμια στα upload-download.
Σε ψαρευουν να ανεβασεις αρχεια για να παρεις bonus.
( Και πολλες φορες βλεπουμε να ανεβαινουν σκουπιδοαρχεια που ξεγελαν αυτους που κατεβαζουν).
Οταν ανεβαζεις αρχεια αναγκαζεσαι να βαλεις κωδικο και διαφορετικο ονομα απο το περιεχομενο, υποτιθεται για να μην δουν οτι ειναι παρανομο το περιεχομενο και το σβησουν. Το παιζουν νομοταγεις αυτοι εκει στο rapidshare οτι ντε και καλα αμα ειναι κλειδωμενο ενα αρχειο δεν ξερουν τι εχει μεσα, και οτι αυτοι δεν μοιραζουν παρανομο περιεχομενο κλπ.

Και ρωτω:  Χανει καμια φορα η μπανκα στο καζινο;  :ROFL: 

Τα ιδια κανουν και τα κόμματα. Ταζουν λαγους με πετραχηλια.

Το torrent το κυνηγανε, ενω το rapidshare το αφηνουν ελευθερο , γιατι εκει εχει πολλα λεφτα το πραγμα.

Προσπαθουσαν να κλεισουν το limewire frostwire κλπ,  και τελικα μαλλον το καταφεραν.
Οχι μεσω δικαστικης οδου, αλλα με ατιμο τροπο. Εχει φλομωσει με τοσους ιους το frostwire και τα παρομοια , που πλεον ο χρηστης φοβαται αν κατεβασει αρχεια απο κει, αν ειναι στα 3 αρχεια , το 1 να περιεχει ιο.

Ετσι λοιπον,  το rapidshare κανει τον κινεζο. Θα προτιμουσε να μην εδινε ουτε ενα byte σε free users, αλλα φοβαται το μποϋκοταζ.
Απο κει και πέρα, ας αποφασισουν οι χρηστες αν τους εξηπηρετει ή οχι.

----------


## kostas_1966

Ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα,φιλε dwrean1.Εγραψες-γεια στην πενα σου-αυτα που υποστηριζω και εγω αλλά δεν τα διατυπωσα γιατι απλα...βαριεμαι.
+1 λοιπον.
Μονο που...σου διεφυγε μια λεπτομερεια.Το Ελληνικο γιγνεσθαι.Ειτε προκειται για ταινιες με Ελληνικους υποτιτλους που δεν υπαρχουν μεμονωμενοι στα carbon site του ειδους (=ο,τι υπαρχει στο ενα ειναι και στο αλλο)ειτε για Ελληνικα βιντεοκλιπς,Ελληνικες σειρες,μουσικες κλπ.
Ανυπαρκτα σε τορεντς,ελαχιστα στους ελαχιστους prive Greek trackers...
Δυστυχως,εξ αιτιας των παραπανω,ειμαστε ομηροι του ραπιντ.
Πρωτιστως ομως ειναι "λογοδοσμενα" τα λογης ελληνικα φορουμς τα οποια δινουν συνδεσμους μονο σε ραπιντ.
Το εψαξα...ειναι οι ποντοι, μου ειπανε.Πιστωνονται κι ετσι μπορουν να παρατεινουν δωρεαν την premium τους,να τραβανε τη ληξη της για αργοτερα,να παιρνουν εξτρα bandwidth...
Εγινε κατεστημενο.Και τα καθεστωτα πεφτουν πολυ δυσκολα.(Γιατι νομιζω οτι και αλλοι hosts εχουν το "κολπο" της πιστωσης αλλά ο Ελλην δεν ξεκουβαλα ευκολα).
Εαν η κατασταση δεν ηταν αυτη,το ραπιντ δεν θα ειχε λογο υπαρξης,τουλαχιστο για μας.
Κι ομως...φτασαμε τα 650 posts.Και συνεχιζουμε.
Οσο γι'αυτο,φαινεται να εχει λυμενα τα προβληματα του αφου συνεχιζει με..."RapidShare T-shirt Contest 2009" (απο τα news του 4/2/2009)...
 :Thinking:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Εγώ πάντως στα trackers (Greek-foreign) βρίσκω αυτά που θέλω.  :One thumb up:  ΌΛΑ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εννοείται.

Όποιος έχει μυαλό δεν αγοράζει rapidshare....  :One thumb up:

----------


## dwrean1

[QUOTE=kostas_1966;2629055]Ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα,φιλε dwrean1.Εγραψες-γεια στην πενα σου-αυτα που υποστηριζω και εγω αλλά δεν τα διατυπωσα γιατι απλα...βαριεμαι.
+1 λοιπον.

Κι εγω το Μαιο του 1966 γεννηθηκα.
Εχω βαρεθει το ποδοσφαιρο και τους πολιτικους.

----------


## kostas_1966

> Εγώ πάντως στα trackers (Greek-foreign) βρίσκω αυτά που θέλω.  ΌΛΑ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εννοείται.
> 
> Όποιος έχει μυαλό δεν αγοράζει rapidshare....


Καλησπερα αγαπητε.
Το να βρισκεις εσυ αυτα που θελεις στα trackers,δεν σημαινει-επ ουδενι-οτι αυτα ειναι πανακεια για ολους.
Το δευτερο σκελος σου,το αφοριστικο,μου θυμιζει πολυ παλιες εποχες φασισμου που και καλα,η σκεψη του ενος ειναι κανονας για ολους.Δεν εχεις δικιο.
Τεκμηριωνω (στο οτι δεν εχεις δικιο):
Πως δεν θα αγορασει καποιος ραπιντ (μπορει και ως free user αλλά θα πρεπει να "χτυπαει"καρτα στο pc καθημερινως και αδιαλειπτως) εαν επιθυμει να βρει:
1.Μια ξενη ταινια με Ελληνικους υποτιτλους πχ το 
*Birdman of Alcatraz*

 Τι κι αν το βρεις σε τορεντ...υποτιτλοι γιοκ.

2.Ενα Ελληνικο συγκροτημα,πχ *Φαντης μπαστουνι και οι ασοι*.
Μονο σε blog και μονο σε ραπιντ.

3.Ενα ηλεκτρονικο παιχνιδι (pc videogame) πχ το
*Fate of Hellas*


4. Ενα ντοκυμανταιρ ελληνικα μεταγλωτισμενο ή με υποτιτλους πχ το
*shocking_survival_videos*

5.Μια παλια Ελληνικη σειρα πχ το 
"*Ο Θανατος του Τιμοθεου Κονστα*"

Και ο καταλογος ουκ εστιν αριθμο.

Λυπαμαι που δεν μπορω να τα δημοσιευσω δημοσιως (τα λινκ του ραπιντ) λογω νομικου κωλυματος(μπορουνε ομως πολλα πολλα sites & blogs).Ενα κωλυμα τελειως τεχνητο και παραλογο αφου κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει να με οδηγησει ουτε στο να τα αγορασω-εχουν εξαφανιστει και απο την αγορα προ πολλου.Εκτος της ανεπαρκειας τους στην αγορα ειναι και γεματα ναφθαλινη αφου μιλαμε για κυκλοφοριες αρκετων δεκαετιων πριν.Αν υπαρχει copyright θα εχει αλλαξει κανα δυο γεννεές σιγουρα  :ROFL: 
Εκτος αν θεωρηθει κτητορας καποιος εκδοτης που τα "ξεφτιλιζει" σε εφημεριδες & περιοδικα δωρεαν ως συνοδευτικο-προτρεπτικο της συνηθισμενης υλης του.
Αλλά τι λεω,οχι.Αυτοι (οι εκδοτες) ειναι στο απυροβλητο.Μπορουν να "δωριζουν" και οπτικοακουστικο υλικο τελευταιας κοπης.Και ασε τους φουκαραδες τα βιντεοκλαμπ να ψυχοραγουν παροτι αυτοι ειναι νομιμοι καταβαλοντας 19% φπα συν λειτουργικα εξοδα.
Βεβαια η παρακμη & σηψη γεννα εκτρωματα,ετσι "χαριν προσαρμογης" οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες "βγαλανε αμυνα",ξερετε πως,ομως ξεφυγα,το θεμα ειναι το rapidshare (yeeeah!)

Στο δια ταυτα:
Κι εγω συμφωνω με τις αποψεις σου περι ραπιντ.
Κι εγω δεν γινομαι συνδρομητης του με τις παρουσες-αδηφαγες-συνθηκες.

Αλλά δεν ειμαι τοσο απολυτος οσο εσυ.
Γιατι το rapidshare ειναι ενας πολυ δυνατος παικτης στο χωρο.
Παικτης που δεν τον εκτιμω μα τον σεβομαι.
Εδω και αρκετα χρονια.
 :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kostas_1966 πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κι εγω το Μαιο του 1966 γεννηθηκα.
> Εχω βαρεθει το ποδοσφαιρο και τους πολιτικους.


Κοιτα κοιτα !!!
 :Respekt: 

Α,προσπαθησα να σου στειλω pm αλλα δεν...
Λες να καψαμε φλατζα?
Το γηρας,βλεπεις,ου γαρ ερχεται μονον...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Έφαγε ban o άλλος.

όσον αφορά αυτά που είπες, εντάξει, δεν έχω και πολλές απαιτήσεις εγώ, αλλά τα πιο πολλά ανεβαίνουν με το καιρό σε trackers (βέβαια εξαρτάται σε ποια trackers είσαι μέλος).

----------


## slide12

Tι ισχύει με το traffic share?
Αν φτιάξει κάποιος λογαριασμό στο rapidshare που διαρκεί τρεις μέρες,το traffic share που θα έχει αγοράσει το χρησιμοποιεί όσο καιρό θέλει μέχρι να τελειώσει?

----------


## ermis333

> Tι ισχύει με το traffic share?
> Αν φτιάξει κάποιος λογαριασμό στο rapidshare που διαρκεί τρεις μέρες,το traffic share που θα έχει αγοράσει το χρησιμοποιεί όσο καιρό θέλει μέχρι να τελειώσει?


Όχι λειτουργεί παράλληλα με τη διάρκεια του λογαριασμού.

----------


## fasolia

Ωραία... πάνω που την ανανέωσα... until next time...

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ13

Γεια σας παιδια, το πρωι κατεβαζα απο ραπιντ με μαξ 220κβ και τωρα εχει πεσει στα 23κβ.ειναι και αυτο απο τα νεα ορια του ραπιντ και αν ναι μηπως ξερετε ποτε θα ξαναδωσουν φουλ ταχυτητα?

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Δεν οφείλετε αυτό Γιάννη στους νέους όρους..

Ή το dslam είναι μπουκωμένο
Ή υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση στο rapidshare! Χ :Whistle:

----------


## kostas_1966

Με 10 ευρωπουλακια λυνεται το προβλημα του Τ.S.(τα 100 GB που ερχονται ως εξτρα,αποφασιζουν γρηγορα) αλλά αυτο ειναι εμμεση αυξηση που υπολειπεται του ανταγωνισμου.
Ακομα ερευνω αυτο το γεγονος της "ομηρίας" που υπαρχει στα Ελληνικα sites του ειδους.
Υπαρχει παραπανω συμφερον στον uploader?
Το πιστωτικο συστημα των ποντων για οσους ανεβαζουν πως τα παει στα zshare-megaupload-badongo κλπ?
Ειναι ανταγωνιστικο του rapidshare?
Μεχρι να βρω το χρονο να τα κοιταξω ενα προς ενα,αν γνωριζει κανεις κατι επ'αυτου,ευπροσδεκτο,ας το παραθεσει.
Ετσι,να δουμε δηλαδη γιατι δεν δραπετευουν οι ομηροι...
 :Thinking:

----------


## rioener

> Με 10 ευρωπουλακια λυνεται το προβλημα του Τ.S.(τα 100 GB που ερχονται ως εξτρα,αποφασιζουν γρηγορα) αλλά αυτο ειναι εμμεση αυξηση που υπολειπεται του ανταγωνισμου.
> Ακομα ερευνω αυτο το γεγονος της "ομηρίας" που υπαρχει στα Ελληνικα sites του ειδους.
> Υπαρχει παραπανω συμφερον στον uploader?
> Το πιστωτικο συστημα των ποντων για οσους ανεβαζουν πως τα παει στα zshare-megaupload-badongo κλπ?
> Ειναι ανταγωνιστικο του rapidshare?
> Μεχρι να βρω το χρονο να τα κοιταξω ενα προς ενα,αν γνωριζει κανεις κατι επ'αυτου,ευπροσδεκτο,ας το παραθεσει.
> Ετσι,να δουμε δηλαδη γιατι δεν δραπετευουν οι ομηροι...


Στο megaupload το σύστημα πόντων είναι πολύ καλύτερο αυτού του rapidshare, γιατί πέρνεις από premium όσως πόντους κατέβουν και όχι μέχρι 255.
Η δυσκολία έγκυται στο γεγονός ότι πολλά ήδη ανεβασμένα αρχεία θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν από το rapidshare σε κάποιον άλλο server, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτό είναι αρκετά δύσκολο.Εγώ για παράδειγμα έχω 17 giga ανεβασμένα στο rapidshare, και θα χρειαστούν πολλές ώρες μέχρι να τα ανεβάσω αλλού,φανταστείτε λοιπόν κάποιον που έχει ανεβασμένα 100-200 κλπ...Το καλό είναι το ότι πλέον τα νέα αρχεία (κυρίως τα ποιό γνωστά) ανεβαίνουν από τους uploaders σε διάφορους servers, με τη δυνατότητα επιλογής από όλους εμάς.Οπότε πιστεύω ότι κάποιος μπορεί πλέον να επιλέξει αυτό που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα, είτε αυτό λέγεται rapidshare είτε megaupload κλπ...

----------


## vaylane

Και φυσικά η μεγάλη διαφορά των premium upload site (Rapid,MegaU,NetLoad) είναι ότι με ένα καλό download manager αξιοποιείς το b/w στο full. Με τα torrents έχεις την δυνατότητα να βρεις αρκετά (και ίσως και τα ίδια) πράγματα (έχει αρκετούς καλούς greek trackers) αλλά πάντα βασίζεσαι στους εκάστοτε seeders..

Αρκετά forums πάντως ήδη ανεβάζουν και σε εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## crypter

> Με τα torrents έχεις την δυνατότητα να βρεις αρκετά (και ίσως και τα ίδια) πράγματα (έχει αρκετούς καλούς greek trackers) αλλά πάντα βασίζεσαι στους εκάστοτε seeders..


Σε private trackers οι seeders ειναι σχεδον σιγουρα διαθεσιμοι και σπανια να μην κατεβαζεις στο φουλ καποιο αρχειο.  :Smile:

----------


## vaylane

Full σίγουρα. Με τι ταχύτητα θα το πάρεις όμως είναι το θέμα.

----------


## crypter

Ναι αυτο εννοω, με την φουλ ταχυτητα της συνδεσης σου :Razz:

----------


## galans

Κρίμα το Rapidshare είναι πολύ βολικό και γρήγορο !!! Ελπίζω οι υπόλοιποι να μην ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

@tebelakos : 

Μην γράφεις με greeklish.
Διάβασε τους κανόνες..

----------


## kostas_1966

Να και κατι αλλο περιεργο:
Το να εχει πληρωσει καποιος για εξτρα 100 GB και,παρ'ολ'αυτα,να μην μπορει να κατεβασει.
Στην ιδια εικονα βλεπουμε και το δευτερο παραδοξο:να ειναι μειον 271 MB (-271) παρολο που τα parts στο rapidshare ειναι το πολυ 200mb.
Πως το εξηγειτε;
 :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Μάλλον είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων. Το Traffic Share μπορείς να ορίσεις να μην χρησιμοποιείται αυτόματα.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Από το κακό στο χειρότερο πάμε..  :Thumb down: 
Τι περιμένεις...

----------


## kostas_1966

> Μάλλον είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων. Το Traffic Share μπορείς να ορίσεις να μην χρησιμοποιείται αυτόματα.


Οπως ειδες,φιλε mrsaccess*,*οι μερες αυτου του λογ/μου ειναι μετρημενες.Δεν θα επρεπε ως τωρα,να ειχε ανοιξει η "στροφιγγα"(κομματακι δυσκολο-μαλλον απιθανο-να χρησιμοποιηθουν 100 γκιγκα σε 1-2 μερες,σωστα?)Οταν ειχα -προ μηνων- premium,αυτο ηταν αυτοματο,οπως απαιτουσαν οι d/l managers για την απροσκοπτη,συνεχη λειτουργια τους.Αλλιως τι νοημα εχει;
Τεκμηριο αποτελει και μια παραγραφος απο τα FAQ του rs (http://rapidshare.com/faq5.html) που παραθετω:
..."On the other hand, you can use TrafficShare to stock up your own download volume. When you download a file and have exhausted your download quota, you have the possibility to allow our system to *automatically convert TrafficShare to Download Traffic* in your account setting. For this a balance of more than 5 GB needs to be booked to your TrafficShare Account."

Αντι να δουλευει,λοιπον,αυτοματα η παραπανω παραμετρος,δουλευει το autosecure και οι αυθαιρετες αλλαγες password απο τους κυριους εκει,με ενημερωση,βεβαια,του ταλαιπωρου του χρηστη.
Σαν πολυ δεν εχουν "αγριεψει" τελευταια εκει;
 :Thumb down: 
Πότε θα το αντιληφθουν αυτο οι Ελληνες Uploaders;
 :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Σε εμένα γίνεται αυτόματα. Μήπως ενεργοποίησες το security lock κατά λάθος γιατί κανονικά είναι ανενεργό.

----------


## tallsman

> Να και κατι αλλο περιεργο:
> Το να εχει πληρωσει καποιος για εξτρα 100 GB και,παρ'ολ'αυτα,να μην μπορει να κατεβασει.
> Στην ιδια εικονα βλεπουμε και το δευτερο παραδοξο:να ειναι μειον 271 MB (-271) παρολο που τα parts στο rapidshare ειναι το πολυ 200mb.
> Πως το εξηγειτε;


Αλλαξαν τους κανονες και πρεπει να μπεις στο setting του λογαριασμου και να τσεκαρεις να χρησιμοποιεις και το Traffic Share μετα το τελειωμα των GB σου
Το δευτερο που λες δεν ειναι παραδοξο γιατι αφου σου τελειωσαν τα GB σου και εσυ συνεχιζες αυτο σε αφησε να κατεβασεις αλλα 271 MB τα οποια θα σου τα αφαιρεσει την επομενη μερα.
Τελος δεν αγοραζει κανεις 100 GB Traffic Share οταν ληγει ο λογαριασμος του και δεν εχει αποφασισει αν θα τον ανανεωσει

----------


## alexiz

Μεγάλος αλήτης το rapidshare
Σήμερα μου έληξε η συνδρομή και παρ' όλα αυτά δε μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα τελευταία 5-6GB που μου έχουν απομείνει
Αίσχος, πρέπει να απογαλακτιστούμε απ' τους αλήτες

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Μεγάλος αλήτης το rapidshare
> Σήμερα μου έληξε η συνδρομή και παρ' όλα αυτά δε μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα τελευταία 5-6GB που μου έχουν απομείνει
> Αίσχος, πρέπει να απογαλακτιστούμε απ' τους αλήτες



Ε αφού έληξε η συνδρομή σου. 
Πάντως αν θες μπορείς να κάνεις νομίζω convert τα poins αν έχεις πολλά για κάνεις extend το λογαριασμό σου για 1 μήνα (αλλά θέλει αρκετά points)..

Ξεκινά τα torrents!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Μεγάλος αλήτης το rapidshare
> Σήμερα μου έληξε η συνδρομή και παρ' όλα αυτά δε μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα τελευταία 5-6GB που μου έχουν απομείνει
> Αίσχος, πρέπει να απογαλακτιστούμε απ' τους αλήτες


Άλλος από κει... Έληξε η συνδρομή του και τους λέει αλήτες επειδή δεν πρόλαβε να ξοδέψει τα gigabyte του...

Εντάξει το ακούσαμε κι αυτό...

----------


## alexiz

Ναι ρε συ το ξέρω. Άρα, δηλαδή άμα εγώ είχα αγοράσει πχ 100GB trafficshare, θα έπρεπε να ανανεώσω και τη συνδρομή μου για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω! Ξαναπλήρωσε δηλαδή!
Ε τι σκηνικό είναι αυτό; Να σου πω εγώ τι είναι...pure αλητεία!

........Auto merged post: alexiz πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άλλος από κει... Έληξε η συνδρομή του και τους λέει αλήτες επειδή δεν πρόλαβε να ξοδέψει τα gigabyte του...
> 
> Εντάξει το ακούσαμε κι αυτό...


Κάτσε ρε φίλε, πρέπει να αποφασίσουν με τι δουλεύουνε τελικά, με συνδρομή ή με trafficshare, τόσο παράλογο είναι αυτό που λέω???? Και στην τελική, αυτά τα υπολειπόμενα gigabytes μου τα είχα πληρώσει έτσι? Δε μου τα δώσανε τσάμπα

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Κάτσε ρε φίλε, πρέπει να αποφασίσουν με τι δουλεύουνε τελικά, με συνδρομή ή με trafficshare, τόσο παράλογο είναι αυτό που λέω???? Και στην τελική, αυτά τα υπολειπόμενα gigabytes μου τα είχα πληρώσει έτσι? Δε μου τα δώσανε τσάμπα


E εννοείται ρε φίλε ότι το trafficshare δεν ισοδυναμεί με συνδρομή...  :Blink:  Είναι κάτι για να έχεις περισσότερα giga στην ήδη υπάρχουσα συνδρομή σου.

----------


## ermis333

> Ναι ρε συ το ξέρω. Άρα, δηλαδή άμα εγώ είχα αγοράσει πχ 100GB trafficshare, θα έπρεπε να ανανεώσω και τη συνδρομή μου για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω! Ξαναπλήρωσε δηλαδή!
> Ε τι σκηνικό είναι αυτό; Να σου πω εγώ τι είναι...pure αλητεία!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: alexiz πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Κάτσε ρε φίλε, πρέπει να αποφασίσουν με τι δουλεύουνε τελικά, με συνδρομή ή με trafficshare, τόσο παράλογο είναι αυτό που λέω???? Και στην τελική, αυτά τα υπολειπόμενα gigabytes μου τα είχα πληρώσει έτσι? Δε μου τα δώσανε τσάμπα


Συγγνώμη που θα στο πώ....αλλά έχεις άδικο, στους όρους αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα....έχεις συνδρομή όσο έχεις συνδρομή χρησιμοποιείς τον λογαριασμό, το trafficshare είναι κάτι πρόσθετο, το οποίο απαιτεί να είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής.

----------


## alexiz

Τότε να μου δώσουνε τα 80 γκίγκα με τη μία και όχι 3 κάθε μέρα. Τι έχεις να πει τώρα?
Άρα δεν είναι 80 που λένε αλλά 77 γιατί τα 3 της τελευταίας μέρας σου τα τρώνε!

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια στειλτε τους εμαιλ μην μαλωνετε.

κατι πρεπει να γινει , εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρηνης βαρεθηκα να κατεβαζω, ΑΛΛΟΣ ομως ειναι κριμα να εχουν τετοια ορια.

τεσπα.

----------


## alexiz

Εγώ είμαι depositfile-άτος πάντως πλέον  :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν στα τρώνε, απλά έχεις 24 ώρες για να τα κατεβάσεις.

----------


## alexiz

Η συνδρομή μου έληξε σήμερα 26/2 και δε μ' αφήνει να κατεβάσω πλέον ότι μου έχει μείνει.
Ντάξει δε λέω, κι εγώ κάνω σαν γύφτος για 5GB αλλά και γι' αυτούς πιστεύω δεν είναι τίποτα.
Άρα εγώ γύφτος και αυτοί καράγυφτες!  :Razz:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Εγώ είμαι depositfile-άτος πάντως πλέον


Τι λένε οι ταχύτητες;
Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά αρχεία ανεβασμένα στην συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία!!

Καλύτερο θα ηταν να έπαιρνες megaupload.com ή netload.in πάντως  :Thinking:

----------


## alexiz

> Τι λένε οι ταχύτητες;
> Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά αρχεία ανεβασμένα στην συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία!!
> 
> Καλύτερο θα ηταν να έπαιρνες megaupload.com ή netload.in πάντως


Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να αρχίσει η επανάσταση! :P
Όσο για ταχύτητες είναι οκ, μπορώ να πω ότι εκμεταλεύομαι πλήρως τη σύνδεση μου αν και μερικές φορές μερικά αρχεία αργούν να κατέβουν, μάλλον λόγου φόρτου στους συγκεκριμένους σέρβερ :Thinking: 
Οπότε κατεβάζω δύο-δύο μαζί και είμαι κομπλέ :Cool:

----------


## droutis

> Πριν από λίγες ώρες, αναρτήθηκε μία ολοσέλιδη ανακοίνωση από την Rapidshare.com που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει αναλυτικά τους λόγους, για τους οποίους θα πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές στους όρους χρήσης της υπηρεσίας, μεταξύ άλλων λόγω του υψηλού κόστους λειτουργίας. Μάλιστα η ανακοίνωση ξεκινάει αναφέροντας ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αυξηθούν οι τιμές των συνδρομών, πράγμα που όμως δεν θα γίνει.
> 
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση οι βασικές αλλαγές που θα ισχύσουν, για όσους δημιουργήσουν ή ανανεώσουν τον λογαριασμό τους, είναι:
> 
> Μειώνεται κατά ~73% το όριο των 10 GB/ημέρα σε 80 GB/μήνα(?) Μειώνεται κατά 80% το συνολικό "συσσωρευμένο" download-traffic από 50 GB σε 10 GBΤα "ανώνυμα" αρχεία που γίνονται upload χωρίς collector ή premium account, θα μπορούν πλέον να κατέβουν μόνο έως 10 φορές
> 
> Παράλληλα, έγινε αλλαγή στους όρους χρήσης όπου πλέον αναφέρεται κατά λέξη το εξής:
> 
> Τα μέλη των premium accounts μπορούν να κατεβάσουν περισσότερα δεδομένα από τους χρήστες της δωρεάν υπηρεσία. Αυτή την περίοδο, *ένα premium account επιτρέπεται να κατεβάσει 2.66 Gigabyte* (2.660.000.000 Byte) *ανά ημέρα*.
> ...


Υπάρχουν πάντα και τα torrents. :Whistle:

----------


## chrismasgr

Αυτό το trafficshare που δίνουν δώρο 60gb  στα δίνουν σε κάθε ανανέωση ή μία και έξω;

----------


## ermis333

> Αυτό το trafficshare που δίνουν δώρο 60gb  στα δίνουν σε κάθε ανανέωση ή μία και έξω;


Μέχρι να μην ανανεώσεις, όσο έχεις ενεργό account δεν το χάνεις.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μόνο στην πρώτη εγγραφή ή ανανέωση λογαριασμού μετά trafficshare σου δίνουν τα 60GB δώρο. Κοινώς αν τα πήρες μια φορά δεν τα ξαναπαίρνεις.

----------


## kostas_1966

Ο *alexiz* εχει απολυτο δικιο σε ολα του τα σημεια,δεν θα επιχειρηματολογησω πανω σε αυτο γιατι η βδομαδα ηταν δυσκολη και τη νιωθω στις γερικες μου πλατες.
Κατι αλλο να πω:

Νομιζω εχει 14 μερες προτου απενεργοποιηθει ενας  λογαριασμος στο rs ετσι δεν ειναι;
Ε,φιλε *alexiz* γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα οποιοδηποτε αρχειο με τη μορφη uploader ;
*Και* θα παρεις τους ποντους που χρειαζεσαι *και* προσθετεις και αυτους που εχεις *και* σε στηριζουμε κι απο δω.
Αυτα σαν αρχη γιατι ...υπαρχουν κι αλλοι τροποι.
Αντε γιατι αρκετα.Μερικες φορες _η αλαζονεια του ισχυρου δεν υποφερεται_.

Κατα τα λοιπα παραμενει η ιδια κατασταση.Οι Ελληνες ομηροι uploaders δεν ξεκολλουν απο το rs.Προτιμησαν το φορμα ccf μεσω cryptload.Το γιατι εχει απαντηθει.
Δεν υπαρχει,λενε,ταχυτερος απο τον rs που φτανει να εξαντλει ακομα και 8αρες συνδεσεις.Αυτο μας φτανει,λενε,εμας εδω στο ελλαντα.

Δεν πειραζει.Υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες που κανουν...μανταρινια.
Μια free εκδοση linux κατεβηκε αναλαφρα σαν ζεστο απογευματινο ροφημα:
Ανεβασμενο σε εναλλακτικους hosts με τη μορφη παζλ πχ
netload.linux.part1
megaupload.linux.part2
zshare.linux.part3 και τα λοιπα και τα λοιπα...
Και ενωνεις τα κομματια προτου πιεις τον καφε σου.
Αξιοποιωντας στο μεγιστο τη συνδεση σου αφου κατεβαζεις ταυτοχρονα εστω και με 50-60 καθ'εκαστον.
Ο νοων νοητω.
Αλλά το linux ειναι ξενο.Με τις ελληνικες εκδοσεις...linux τι κανουμε;
Βλεπετε,οσο διακριτικα και να διαμαρτυρηθουμε στους Ελληνες uploaders η απαντηση ειναι η ιδια:
"Ρε,σου χαριζω γαιδαρο και συ τον κοιτας στα δοντια;"
Αντε βγαλτε ακρη μετα.

Και,οπως εχω ξαναπει,τα torrents ειναι ανεπαρκη στο ελληνικο στοιχειο.
*Μιλω παντα για νομιμα αρχεια*.Πχ οι εκπομπες της "ψηφιακης Ελλαδας" διατιθενται εντελως δωρεαν απο το γιουτουμπ.Ποσα ελληνικα τορεντς εχουν τα επεισοδια;Δεν ακουσα;κανενα ε;

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν ξέρω τι λένε τα υπόλοιπα αλλά σε εμένα το RS τερματίζει στην 24άρα. Το να έχεις ένα dvd σε μισή ωρίτσα είναι τέλειο!

----------


## LOUKAS32

και εγω πιανω αρκετα...2000+

----------


## kostas_1966

Ετσι.
Στην Ελλαδα πολυ δυσκολα θα παρουμε τετοιες ταχυτητες απο τα ανταγωνιστικα.
Γι'αυτο...η ομηρια συνεχιζεται...
Υποκυπτοντας (καποια στιγμη) στο ρευμα να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω:
Μπορω να δωσω οσα δεκαρικα θελω για να αγορασω (μαζι με 1-2 φιλους) προσθετα GB σε-οσες- "δεσμιδες" των 100; 'Η μηπως επιτρεπει-αρχικα-μονο ενα;
Εχει,βεβαια,και την παραμετρο 500Gb=44.99€ αλλα αφενος παραπαει το πραγμα,αφετερου θα κινδυνεψουμε να παθουμε οτι και ο *alexiz* ...

----------


## chrismasgr

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπορείς να δώσεις όσα δεκάρικα θέλεις. Εγώ έδωσα ένα πάντως και τρεις μήνες μετά ζήτημα αν έχω φάει 20GB από αυτό. Αν βάζεις και λίγο torrents μια χαρά. Άλλωστε πόσα θα δούμε πια και που θα τα βάλουμε;

----------


## LOUKAS32

ναι ρε παιδια, εγω περιμενω τα 10 -12 γκιγκα και μετα κατεβαζω, βεβαια πλεον βαριεμε...δεν παιζει κατι καλο.

εαν θελω κατι επειγον και δεν εχω τραφφικ τοτε απλα τορρεντ ναι ειμαι ELITE member σε 2-3.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

όχι μόνο δεν βγαίνει κάτι καλό, αλλά πλέον έχουμε τέτοιες ταχύτητες που σε 1 ώρα μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε ότι θέλουμε και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Δεν αξίζει να τα μαζεύουμε όλα σε σκληρούς..  :Sorry:

----------


## alexiz

Τέτοια να λέτε να το κάνουν κανα giga τη μέρα όλο κι όλο να μαστε αρχηγοί!  :Whistle:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Τέτοια να λέτε να το κάνουν κανα giga τη μέρα όλο κι όλο να μαστε αρχηγοί!


Στο τέλος θα κλείσουν το μαγαζί έτσι όπως πάει  :Dwarf:

----------


## alexiz

> Στο τέλος θα κλείσουν το μαγαζί έτσι όπως πάει


Πάντως παίζει το rapidshare να είναι η μόνη εταιρία στον πλανήτη που έκανε τόσο μεγάλες αυξήσεις εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης!  :Worthy:  Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή!  :Crazy:

----------


## efo355

Παιδιά τί λέτε ακούτε;;;;;; Έχετε δοκιμάσει καναν άλλο file hoster? Εμένα όπως μου τερματίζει ταχύτητα το rapidshare ακριβώς τα ίδια μου κάνει και το megaupload, megashares! κατεβάζω σε όλα με 1,6 mb/sec. Το ράπιντσεαρ τώρα πια είναι για πολύ light καταστάσεις! Για δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε το star ocean  για το χβοχ360 που είναι 3 dl dvd δηλαδή 22gb και τα λέμε! Όσο για τους uploaders (εννοώ αυτούς που έχουν συστρατευτεί σε ομάδες) κερδίζουν τους πόντους τους (που δεν είναι κακό) αλλά αυτοί που τα ξεκίνησαν (τις ομάδες) που πολλές φορές είναι και οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες των φόρουμ έχουνε μηνιάτικο από το rapidshare! Δε τα κατεβάζω από το κεφάλι μου ξέρω τι λέω! Οι ταχύτητες στους άλλους μια χαρά είναι! Ευτυχώς που έχω βρει ένα φόρουμ που τα σπάει και βρίσκεις τα πάντα και σε άλλους!

----------


## Jazzer

Αυτό που έλεγαν στις 20/12/08,



> Additional 20% bonus on traffic savings
> 
> December 20, 2008
> Good new to our premium customers: we are able to increase the collectable traffic amount up to 20% to 12GB. *We are going to check in February if a permanent increase will be possible.*


δε συνέβη το Φεβρουάριο, ο μήνας τελείωσε αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι με το ημερήσιο όριο.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Παιδιά τί λέτε ακούτε;;;;;; Έχετε δοκιμάσει καναν άλλο file hoster? Εμένα όπως μου τερματίζει ταχύτητα το rapidshare ακριβώς τα ίδια μου κάνει και το megaupload, megashares! κατεβάζω σε όλα με 1,6 mb/sec. Το ράπιντσεαρ τώρα πια είναι για πολύ light καταστάσεις! Για δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε το star ocean  για το χβοχ360 που είναι 3 dl dvd δηλαδή 22gb και τα λέμε! Όσο για τους uploaders (εννοώ αυτούς που έχουν συστρατευτεί σε ομάδες) κερδίζουν τους πόντους τους (που δεν είναι κακό) αλλά αυτοί που τα ξεκίνησαν (τις ομάδες) που πολλές φορές είναι και οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες των φόρουμ έχουνε μηνιάτικο από το rapidshare! Δε τα κατεβάζω από το κεφάλι μου ξέρω τι λέω! Οι ταχύτητες στους άλλους μια χαρά είναι! Ευτυχώς που έχω βρει ένα φόρουμ που τα σπάει και βρίσκεις τα πάντα και σε άλλους!



Αν σου είναι εύκολο στείλε μου τη διευθυνση του άλλου φορούμ που λες.
Όσον αφορά τους uploaders, αυτοί είναι κερδισμένοι. Αλλά θα έπρεπε να πάνε όλοι σε εναλλακτικούς hosters. Δεν γίνεται άλλο με rapidshare.
Το έκαναν Pay 2 Download  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Αυτό που έλεγαν στις 20/12/08,
> 
> 
> δε συνέβη το Φεβρουάριο, ο μήνας τελείωσε αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι με το ημερήσιο όριο.


Ε, προφανώς έγινε μόνιμη αυτή η αλλαγή. Δεν αναφερόταν στα GB που δίνουν κάθε μέρα αλλά στο πόσα GB μπορείς να μαζέψεις αν δεν καταναλώνεις τα προηγούμενα το οποίο αύξησαν από τα 10 στα 12GB.

----------


## efo355

Πάντως όταν άλλαξε το καθεστώς της ραπιντσεαρ στην αρχή έπαθα μια πλάκα, μόλις ψάχτηκα μετά από λίγο καιρό κατάλαβα ότι εντάξει μια χαρά είναι και αλλού.Απλά μην κολλάτε και κατεβάζετε από ένα φόρουμ (εννοώ συγκεκριμένο ελληνικό) ψάξτε και λίγο!

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Πάντως όταν άλλαξε το καθεστώς της ραπιντσεαρ στην αρχή έπαθα μια πλάκα, μόλις ψάχτηκα μετά από λίγο καιρό κατάλαβα ότι εντάξει μια χαρά είναι και αλλού.Απλά μην κολλάτε και κατεβάζετε από ένα φόρουμ (εννοώ συγκεκριμένο ελληνικό) ψάξτε και λίγο!


Το συγκεκριμένο υλικό που υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά fora το κατεβάζεις και ως απλός user, απλά περιμένεις λίγο.
Δεν αξίζει να πληρώσεις τσάμπα rapidshare!  :Thumb down:

----------


## efo355

Ναι τα 2,6 γίγα τα κατεβάζεις πολύ άνετα με έναν download manager και παραπάνω μη σου πω.Οντως δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πριμιουμ!

----------


## thourios

> Ναι τα 2,6 γίγα τα κατεβάζεις πολύ άνετα με έναν download manager και παραπάνω μη σου πω.Οντως δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πριμιουμ!


Εξαρτάται το τι κατεβάζεις. Εάν κατεβάζεις  mkv 720p και 1080p σώθηκες.


 :Thinking:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Εξαρτάται το τι κατεβάζεις. Εάν κατεβάζεις  mkv 720p και 1080p σώθηκες.


Θα τα κατεβάσεις free από greek-trackers!
Αν ξέρεις και καλά αγγλικά τότε πας σε ξένο tracker με καλές ταχύτητες  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## psytransas

> Ναι τα 2,6 γίγα τα κατεβάζεις πολύ άνετα με έναν download manager και παραπάνω μη σου πω.Οντως δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πριμιουμ!


Kαλα, κατσε εσυ και κατεβασε καμια 100-120 links για ενα 1080 mkv να σε δω...

Και μη μου πεις οτι ''δεν μου αρεσει το high definition''... :Razz:

----------


## nukem111

Η αρχιζεις και ανεβαζεις αρχεια,τα δινεις να τα κανουν download κερδιζοντας ποντους στο rapidshare και κατεβαζεις οτι θελεις μετα ξεπερνωντας το οριο των 2.66/ημερα.

----------


## efo355

έχω πρίμιουμ στο megashares και κατεβάζω από κει όλες τις hd (φυσικά και μου αρέσουν) και το καλό είναι ότι είναι αυτούσια τα αρχεία και όχι σε κομματια.Οταν λέω στο ράπιντ δεν λέει να είσαι πρίμιουμ εννοώ ότι με το γελοίο όριο που έχει τα κατεβάζεις άνετα τα 2,5 γίγα και σαν φρι, αν θες να κατεβάζεις παραπάνω σαφώς και δεν γίνεται και θα πρέπει να προτιμήσεις κάποιον άλλον χόστερ! δε νομίζω πως λέω τίποτα το υπερβολικό!

----------


## nukem111

Παντως εγω μολις τελειωσει η συνδρομη μου στο ραπιντ, τα μπογαλακια μου κι αλλου...
Τωρα στο megashare που λει ο efo355 θα παω ή στο megaupload. Οπου τελος παντων υπαρχουν πολλοι uploaders  :Wink:

----------


## psolord

> Παντως εγω μολις τελειωσει η συνδρομη μου στο ραπιντ, τα μπογαλακια μου κι αλλου...
> Τωρα στο megashare που λει ο efo355 θα παω ή στο megaupload. Οπου τελος παντων υπαρχουν πολλοι uploaders


Συνδυασμός και των δύο ανωτέρω είναι το καλύτερο. Θα σου έρθει 100 ευρώ το χρόνο περίπου και καθάρισες. Το megashares έχει και search στο site (πάνω αριστερά, δίπλα απο το home). Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεσαι καν να μπαίνεις σε sites για links. Γράφεις "Χ(XX)  720P" και σου βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα και κατεβάζεις.

Σε γενικές γραμμές το rapidshare χρειάζεται μόνο σε αυτούς που ψάχνουν να κατεβάσουν παλιά πράγματα. Όλα τα καινούρια υπάρχουν στους περισσότερους filehosters πλέον!

----------


## nukem111

> Συνδυασμός και των δύο ανωτέρω είναι το καλύτερο. Θα σου έρθει 100 ευρώ το χρόνο περίπου και καθάρισες. Το megashares έχει και search στο site (πάνω αριστερά, δίπλα απο το home). Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεσαι καν να μπαίνεις σε sites για links. Γράφεις "Χ(XX)  720P" και σου βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα και κατεβάζεις.
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές το rapidshare χρειάζεται μόνο σε αυτούς που ψάχνουν να κατεβάσουν παλιά πράγματα. Όλα τα καινούρια υπάρχουν στους περισσότερους filehosters πλέον!


Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες!
θα δοκιμασω megashares σε πρωτη φαση και αν θελεις μπορεις να μου προτεινεις φορα που ανεβαζουν οι uploaders στον filehoster αυτο? 
**αν απαγορευεται εδω, pm me!  :Wink:

----------


## DioNiSis_000

καλησπερα 

εγω σκευτομαι να παω στο netload σε κανα μηνα που ληγει ο λογαριασμος μου στο rapid 
αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι σχετικα με μια ανακοινωση του netload που ειδα με τιτλο "Remote Uploads von Rapidshare " 

δυστυχώς η ανακοινωση ειναι στα γερμανικα και δεν ξερω τι λεει. δοκιμασα με μεταφραστη αλλα δεν εβγαλα νοημα ακριβως τι ενοει. 
μηπως οτι μπορουμε να δινουμε link απο αρχεια απο το ραπιντ στο netload και να μεταφερονται και εκει? αυτο θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο
αν ξερει καποιος γερμανικα ας βοηθησει . 
κανω copy-paste την ανακοινωση  :

Remote Uploads von Rapidshare
Verfasst am 15. August 2008

Seit heute unterstützen wir Remote Uploads von Rapidshare.de und Rapidshare.com

Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage, warum wir keine Remote Uploads unterstützen von Rapidshare.de/.com haben wir am heutigen Tag ein Update eingespielt, welches dieses jetzt ermöglicht. Es können max. 20 gleichzeitige Jobs ausgeführt werden.

Der Remote Upload funktioniert in folgender Form:

http://User:Pass@rapidshare.com/files/96731850/100MB

Dies ist eine weitere effektive Möglichkeit schnell bei uns Dateien Hochzuladen, da unsere Serverfarm sich um den eigentlich Upload kümmert. Unsere Infrastrucktur schafft eine 100Mbyte große Datei binnen weniger Sekunden auf unser System zu kopieren.

Wir arbeiten täglich weiterhin an Verbesserungen von netload. Wenn Ihr Tipps und Ideen habt wie wir netload verbessern können würden wir uns über eure Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Grüße aus Frankfurt!

----------


## efo355

Οντως ο συνδυασμός megaupload - megashares σκοτώνει (το φλεβάρη έκανα για 1 μήνα στο megaupload και κατέβασα τόσο υλικό που ακόμα αυτά βλέπω). Το megashares είναι ότι πρέπει για παιχνίδια και για hd ταινίες, στο megaupload βρήκα πολύ anime και σε 1 μήνα κατέβασα 300gb :Wink:

----------


## rockstar

Καλα τωρα μας χαλαει και το ραπιντ ,πρεπει να βαρεσει κανα κανονι να κλεισει να κλαιτε ολοι μετα... με τα τορεντ και τα πουθεναδικα τα αλλα τα σαιτ...ψαχνε για ψωμι...πολυσπορο μετα και για φαρμακειο απο τις ...ιωσεις.

----------


## alexiz

Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα κλάψω μία, μη σου πω θ' ανάψω και καπνογόνο :Rock guitar:

----------


## efo355

και γω μαζί σου alexiz!!!!

----------


## fadasma

Το netload έχει τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάζει αυτό τα αρχεία από το rapidshare και στη συνέχεια αν έχεις συνδρομή netload, τα κατεβάζεις από αυτό. Λειτουργεί σαν proxy δηλαδή.

----------


## DioNiSis_000

> Το netload έχει τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάζει αυτό τα αρχεία από το rapidshare και στη συνέχεια αν έχεις συνδρομή netload, τα κατεβάζεις από αυτό. Λειτουργεί σαν proxy δηλαδή.


να εχεις συνδρομη στο netload μονο ή και στο rapidshare ?

δηλαδη με μια συνδρομη μονο στο netload μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε και ολο το υλικο του rapid χρησημοποιοντας το σαν proxy ?

----------


## fadasma

> δηλαδη με μια συνδρομη μονο στο netload μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε και ολο το υλικο του rapid χρησημοποιοντας το σαν proxy ?


Έτσι φαίνεται. Δοκίμασέ το κι εσύ, πήγαινε εδώ http://netload.in/ επέλεξε Remote Upload και βάλε μέσα ένα λινκ του rapidshare. Μετά από λίγα λεπτά θα έχεις το αντίστοιχο link του netload.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Παιδιά αγόρασα megaupload.
Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος! Έχει καλύτερες ταχύτητες από ότι έχει η Rapidshare!  :One thumb up:

----------


## joeyGR

> Παιδιά αγόρασα megaupload.
> Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος! Έχει καλύτερες ταχύτητες από ότι έχει η Rapidshare!


καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το rapidshare δεν παιζει!  :Razz:  κοντα ισως.

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το rapidshare δεν παιζει!  κοντα ισως.


Με rapidshare κατέβαζα ως premium με 600-650kbit/sec το πολύ.
Πριν έφτασα στα 770kbit/sec στο megaupload.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## fadasma

> Με rapidshare κατέβαζα ως premium με 600-650kbit/sec το πολύ.
> Πριν έφτασα στα 770kbit/sec στο megaupload.


Δοκίμασε με κανένα download manager και θα πιάσεις μέχρι 2000Kb/sec από RS

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Ήδη με download manager κατεβάζω man.
Δεν είμαι τόσο noobas!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nukem111

> Δοκίμασε με κανένα download manager και θα πιάσεις μέχρι 2000Kb/sec από RS


Εγω κατεβαζω μαξιμουμ 400kb/sec στο σπιτι μου και μαξ. 900kb/sec σε σπιτι 50 μετρα απο το dslam... :Whistle: 

Dr Psycho, σιγουτα παιζουν καλες ταχυτητες στο megaupload?
Γιατι για εκει το κοβω να πηγαινω κι εγω...Για πες τα προσοντα του...

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Ναι υπάρχουν καλές ταχύτητες. Έχουν και το δικό τους download manager αν δεν θέλεις να ανοίγεις μια μια τις σελίδες για να κατεβάσεις τα αρχεία!!
Εναλλακτικά να πας netload.in  :One thumb up:

----------


## panoscnr

> Κατα τα λοιπα παραμενει η ιδια κατασταση.Οι Ελληνες ομηροι uploaders δεν ξεκολλουν απο το rs.Προτιμησαν το φορμα ccf μεσω cryptload.Το γιατι εχει απαντηθει.
> Δεν υπαρχει,λενε,ταχυτερος απο τον rs που φτανει να εξαντλει ακομα και 8αρες συνδεσεις.Αυτο μας φτανει,λενε,εμας εδω στο ελλαντα.


Οπότε τί κάνουμε; Δεν κατεβάζουμε από αυτούς που λένε και το ρητό με τον γάιδαρο με αποτέλεσμα να μας δίνεται η ευκαιρία να ψάξουμε από αλλού να το βρούμε και φυσικά να αποκτήσουμε γνώση γι αυτό τον γάιδαρο που μας δίνουν αφού θα πρέπει να το ψάξουμε μόνοι μας και να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας... θα είναι μια πολύ ωραία εμπειρία και θα έχουμε τη χαρά οτι το καταφέραμε. Μόλις δουν οτι δεν πάμε στο καλό τους rapidshare μάλλον ίσως μπορεί και να σκεφτούν να πάνε σε άλλον filehosting για να κερδίζουν πόντους και free ανανέωση του λογαριασμού τους για να μας προσφέρουν τα έτοιμα που μας κάνουν τη ζωή πιο εύκολη (αλλά μας στερούν τη γνώση λόγο του οτι τα βρίσκουμαι έτοιμα). 16 Απριλίου λήγει και ο δικός μου λογαριασμός στο rapidshare και η επόμενη επιλογή μου είναι το megaupload δεν το προτιμώ για κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο απλά έτσι!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Το Jdownloader το έχετε δοκιμάσει; Κατεβάζει για free users αυτόματα. 

Κάνει αυτόματη αλλαγή ΙΡ
αποσυμπιέζει τα αρχεία rar
βάζει τον κωδικό rar (αν υπάρχει)
διαγράφει τα parts μετά την αποσυμπίεση

και γενικά δουλεύει εντελώς για σας.

Κάνει και για premium χρήστες τις παραπάνω δουλειές χωρις αλλαγή ΙΡ εκτός αν κατεβάζετε κι από άλλα file hosts οπότε εκεί κάνει αλλαγή για εσάς.  :Wink:

----------


## pelopas1

> Έτσι φαίνεται. Δοκίμασέ το κι εσύ, πήγαινε εδώ http://netload.in/ επέλεξε Remote Upload και βάλε μέσα ένα λινκ του rapidshare. Μετά από λίγα λεπτά θα έχεις το αντίστοιχο link του netload.


κατσε βρε fadasma γιατι θα μας τρελανεις

εγω φεριπην που εχω λογαριασμο στο netload αμμα ακολουθησω την μεθοδο σου, φαινομενικα δεν θα εχω απειρο κατεβασμα λογω netload απο τα rapidshare links?

και κατι αλλο

το κολπο αυτο πως θα το περασω στο cryptload, αλλα και στο j downloader?

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παιδιά αγόρασα megaupload.
> Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος! Έχει καλύτερες ταχύτητες από ότι έχει η Rapidshare!


δυστυχως δεν κατεβαζει στο 100% της ταχυτητας σου

εγω προτεινω να εχεις και ενα netload.......τον τελευταιο καιρο ολοι γυριζουν σε αυτη την εταιρια

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Εγώ δεν είχα πάντως πρόβλημα φίλε με Megaupload.
Έχω δοκιμάσει και Netload.in και αυτή έχει πολύ καλές ταχύτητες!

----------


## cpi

το ραπιδσερ αρχιζει και χανει πολυ,Megaupload αλλα και αλλοι ειναι πολυ καλυτεροι!μας ζαλισε ο ραπιδ με μια την μειωση ταχυτητων μια με waiting time μπλα μπλα μπλα

----------


## mrsaccess

Ψηφίζω netload, έχει αρκετά καλές ταχύτητες, το 1.5MB/sec το πιάνει εύκολα αν και πάνω από 1.8MB/sec δεν πάει (είναι άλλωστε limited στα 16000kbit/sec).

----------


## Dimitris_80

Με netload πάντως και ως free χρήστης πιάνεις άνετα 500-600Κ... Σε αντίθεση με άλλους hosters για τα free downloads... Βάζεις και τα αρχεία στο Jdownloader που κάνει όλη τη δουλειά μόνο του (αποσυνδέσεις για αλλαγή ΙΡ) και είσαι μια χαρά.

Όσοι πάντως λέτε ότι χάνει το rapidshare κάνετε λάθος νομίζω. Ιδιαίτερα στην Ελλάδα όπου όσο τα "δεέλληνες.κομ" και "ελληνάδικα.κομ" χρησιμοποιούν αυτόν τον hoster τότε θα είναι νούμερο 1 στη λίστα. Εγώ διατηρώ premium στο rapidshare και από τα άλλα κατεβάζω με το Jdownloader ελεύθερα και ωραία.

----------


## pelopas1

> Ψηφίζω netload, έχει αρκετά καλές ταχύτητες, το 1.5MB/sec το πιάνει εύκολα αν και πάνω από 1.8MB/sec δεν πάει (είναι άλλωστε limited στα 16000kbit/sec).


και σε χαλαει να πιανει πανω απο 1.5?
μια χαρα ειναι και το 1.5...την δουλεια του την κανει

το megaupload εχει αποτραβηχτει στο εξωτερικο, αν και το megashares το οποιο επεισης εχει πολλυ καλες ταχυτητες, εχει αρχισει να παιρνει τα ηνια απο το rapidshare σε sites του εξωτερικου

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με netload πάντως και ως free χρήστης πιάνεις άνετα 500-600Κ... Σε αντίθεση με άλλους hosters για τα free downloads... Βάζεις και τα αρχεία στο Jdownloader που κάνει όλη τη δουλειά μόνο του (αποσυνδέσεις για αλλαγή ΙΡ) και είσαι μια χαρά.
> 
> Όσοι πάντως λέτε ότι χάνει το rapidshare κάνετε λάθος νομίζω. Ιδιαίτερα στην Ελλάδα όπου όσο τα "δεέλληνες.κομ" και "ελληνάδικα.κομ" χρησιμοποιούν αυτόν τον hoster τότε θα είναι νούμερο 1 στη λίστα. Εγώ διατηρώ premium στο rapidshare και από τα άλλα κατεβάζω με το Jdownloader ελεύθερα και ωραία.


τους βλεπω για netload και αυτους  αργα η γρηγορα

----------


## Jazzer

Ο λογαριασμός μου στο Rapidshare λήγει στις 22/4 και μου έχουν μείνει 44 από τα 50 GB που προσφέρει ως extra.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι γίνεται αν δε τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μέχρι να λήξει ο λογ/μός, παραμένουν μετά την ανανέωσή του ή χάνονται ;

Eπίσης, σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσω τυχόν ανανέωση του λογ/μού (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα), προσφέρουν πλέον κι άλλα GB ως "δώρο" ;

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Ο λογαριασμός μου στο Rapidshare λήγει στις 22/4 και μου έχουν μείνει 44 από τα 50 GB που προσφέρει ως extra.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι γίνεται αν δε τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μέχρι να λήξει ο λογ/μός, παραμένουν μετά την ανανέωσή του ή χάνονται ;
> 
> Eπίσης, σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσω τυχόν ανανέωση του λογ/μού (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα), προσφέρουν πλέον κι άλλα GB ως "δώρο" ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το extra TrafficShare left παραμενη και αφου κανεις upgrade account, δωρακι ποιο εννοις? το TrafficShare ή το Traffic left? αν εννοις το Traffic Left ναι το δινει ακομα αν εννοις το TrafficShare δεν δινει extra GB  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

Στο premium zone γράφει τα παρακάτω :

Login:	-----  	Expiration date:	Wed, 22. Apr 2009  	*Traffic left:	296 MB  	(+43 GB)*
RapidPoints:	1365 	Server time:	11.03.2009 21:19:58 	Used storage:	133 MB 	
RapidPoints PU:	0 	*TrafficShare left:	48.00 GB*

Έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι  :Embarassed:  , τα 43 GB που αναφέρονται στο Traffic left τα θεωρούσα "δώρο"  :Razz: 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Σιγά να μην δώσουν δώρα αυτοί οι κλέφτες...!  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Εντάξει, όχι και κλέφτες! Υγιής ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει, είσαι ελεύθερος να επιλέξεις!

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Εντάξει, όχι και κλέφτες! Υγιής ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει, είσαι ελεύθερος να επιλέξεις!


Εφόσον τα περισσότερα αρχεία φιλοξενούνται στο rapidshare δεν υπάρχει υγιής ανταγωνισμός.
Υγιής ανταγωνισμός θα υπήρχε αν και τα υπόλοιπα file hosters είχαν την ίδια ποικιλία αρχείων!  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

Αυτό είναι το νόημα του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού, προσπαθώ να προσφέρω μια υπηρεσία καλύτερη από τους άλλους για τα λεφτά που ζητώ. Αν λοιπόν το rapid έχει και καλύτερες ταχύτητες και περισσότερο υλικό καλά κάνει και χρεώνει περισσότερο.

----------


## billias11

στο τελος θα εχουμε οριο για κατεβασμα 10mb την ημερα...!!! θα κανουμε 7 μηνες να κατεβασουμε κατι.

----------


## crypter

Υπερβολες, υπαρχει παντα η πολυ καλη εναλλακτικη των torrents+private tracker και δεν θα αγχωνεσαι για το κατεβασμα σου :Razz:

----------


## ermis333

> Υπερβολες, υπαρχει παντα η πολυ καλη εναλλακτικη των torrents+private tracker και δεν θα αγχωνεσαι για το κατεβασμα σου


Μερικοί είμαστε μόνο leechers και δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ανοικτό συνέχεια το PC μας για να seedάρει........οπότε σε private trackers θα είχαμε άθλια ratio, επίσης τα πιο παλιά επισόδεια και ταινίες τα βρίσκεις και τα κατεβάζεις εύκολα και γρήγορα στο Rapid ή σε άλλα ανάλογα sites.

----------


## kriti

εγω σε ελληνικα sites βρισκω μονο σε rapidshare ακομα ψαχνω για εναλακτικα link αλλα δεν 

*Spoiler:*




			κανα link βρε παιδια με pm

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Μερικοί είμαστε μόνο leechers και δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ανοικτό συνέχεια το PC μας για να seedάρει........οπότε σε private trackers θα είχαμε άθλια ratio, επίσης τα πιο παλιά επισόδεια και ταινίες τα βρίσκεις και τα κατεβάζεις εύκολα και γρήγορα στο Rapid ή σε άλλα ανάλογα sites.


Ακριβώς σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα είναι 2-4mbps παραπάνω όχι.
Άσχετα το τι λένε οι ISP's!  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## kostas_1966

Χαρην πλουραλισμου και εμπλουτισμου της συζητησης θα ξαναγραψω κατι που εχω αναφερει στο παρελθον:

Οπως η ζωη μας δεν ειναι ασπρο-μαυρο ετσι και εδω δεν εχουμε την πολωτικη λυση του rapidshare ή του μη rapidshare.Εχουμε συνδυασμους πολλους,λαχταριστους και παιχνιδιαρικους.Και εξηγουμαι:
Σε ξενα sites-forums-blogs βρισκω πολυ συχνα - τεινει να γινει καθεστως πια - εναλλακτικους συνδεσμους για το ιδιο αρχειο-στοχο.
Ολοκληρωνει ο uploader καπως ετσι (μετα την περιγραφη και τα screenshots του υλικου που διαθετει):
*** & ***  & *** links are *interchangeable* .
Αυτη η λεξη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!*interchangeable*
Εννοειται οτι τα *** ειναι οι hosts.Παραθετω και ενα φανταστικο παραδειγμα(τονιζω οτι *τα λινκς ειναι ψευτικα,φανταστικα*)για οσους ακομα δεν καταλαβαν:
http://netload.in/mplamplampla.avi.001.htm
http://netload.in/mplamplampla.avi.002.htm
http://netload.in/mplamplampla.avi.003.htm
http://netload.in/mplamplampla.avi.004.htm
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/mplamplampla.avi.part1
http://rapidshare.com/files/mplamplampla.avi.part2
http://rapidshare.com/files/mplamplampla.avi.part3
http://rapidshare.com/files/mplamplampla.avi.part4
OR
http://megaupload.com/mplamplampla1
http://megaupload.com/mplamplampla2
http://megaupload.com/mplamplampla3
http://megaupload.com/mplamplampla4
Ενα ωραιο,αλληλοσυμπληρουμενο παζλ.
Μ'αλλα λογια οι πυλες OR & AND σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο.
Περνεις αυτο,συμπληρωνεις με εκεινο κλπ.Ενα θαυμασιο παιχνιδακι.Που αξιοποιει και τη συνδεση μας σχεδον στο επακρο.Κι αστους να δινουν 50-60kb/s στους free users,εδω εχουμε ταυτοχρονο κατεβασμα των parts!!!
Στο παραδειγμα παρατιθενται συνδεσμοι απο 3 hosts,ωστοσο εχω δει και απο περισσοτερους!!!

Και μη μου πει κανεις οτι δεν μπορει καποιος να τηρει λογαριασμο σε πανω απο 1-2 hosts.Διοτι 
α)Δεν εχουν ολοι τους δεσμευτικους κανονες της r/s που θελει premium για να "αντεχουν" τα αρχεια πανω απο 10 κατεβασματα.Αποθηκευτικο χωρο με links βρισκουμε ευκολα και δωρεαν πλεον.
β)Δεν χρειαζεται να κανει διπλο κοπο για να ανεβασει τα αρχεια του ο uploader.Μπορει να τα εχει και ημιτελη,φανταστειτε το ανω παραδειγμα μου καπως...κουρεμενο.
γ)Πιστωση (συστημα ποντων) δινουν και αλλου,δεν ειναι μονο η rs που ανακαλυψε την...πυριτιδα.
δ)Καποτε,αν γυρισουμε το χρονο σε περασμενες δεκαετιες,μπορει να μην ειχαμε καν ενα δευτερο κοστουμι ή ενα δευτερο σετ κουταλοπηρουνα κλπ.
Σημερα που εχουμε απο μια τηλεοραση σε καθε δωματιο,απο ενα μονό και ενα ζυγό αυτοκινητο,δυο,τρεις ή περισσοτερες κονσολες παιχνιδιων,αλλα τοσα κινητα,desktop & laptop και δε συμμαζευεται ε...δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο θαρρω να εχουμε και ταυτοχρονες συνδρομες σε megarapido & στο συναφι τους.
Τουλαχιστον στο εξωτερικο αυτην την ταση διαπιστωνω.
Ω,καλα,η Ελλαδα ειναι παντα πισω,στα τεχνολογικα και οχι μονο.Θα το δεχτω αυτο.
Και θα αναμενω.Το ξυπνημα του αγελαιου μηρυκαστικου.
Μεχρι τοτε οι ..."αιμοκαθαρσεις" θα γινονται σε "ξενες κλινικες".
Το μονο που με θλιβει ειναι η μη διαδοση,η ανεπαρκεια του ...Ελληνικου πολιτισμου.
Βλεπετε,ουτε τα προιοντα της ελληνικης τηλεορασης δεν διατιθενται εκτος εγχωριας ζωνης.
Και ο νοων νοητω...

----------


## tallsman

> Ναι υπάρχουν καλές ταχύτητες. Έχουν και το δικό τους download manager αν δεν θέλεις να ανοίγεις μια μια τις σελίδες για να κατεβάσεις τα αρχεία!!
> Εναλλακτικά να πας netload.in


Γιατι με αλλους download manager δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις πολλα αρχεια μαζι νομιζεις
Χρησιμοποιησε flashget orbit και θα δεις και καλυτερες ταχυτητες και θα βγαλεις τον δικο τους manager που ειναι γεματος spam

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Δεν μου αρέσουν τα managers που είπες. Για αυτό χρησιμοποιώ μόνο idm και για αυτό το λόγο είπα ότι ανοίγω μια μια τις σελίδες γιατί από ότι ξέρω το idm δεν υποστηρίζει κατέβασμα από το megaupload!

----------


## mrsaccess

Προχθές έβαλα το download manager μου σε free mode για το rapidshare χωρίς ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για να αλλάζει ip (μόνο ότι restart κάνει το router από μόνο του).

Το αποτέλεσμα; Σαν free user κατέβασα σε 24 ώρες πάνω από 4GB!  :Crazy: 
Παραπάνω από όσο μου δίνουν ως premium user!  :Stunned:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Ε ναι ισχύει αυτό που λες αν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.  :Whistle:

----------


## duende

ειναι το rs down σημερα η μου φαινεται?..

----------


## DioNiSis_000

> ειναι το rs down σημερα η μου φαινεται?..


από το απόγευμα οι ταχύτητες ήταν χάλια και εδώ και κάνα δίωρο είναι down

----------


## GigaSat

Έκαναν τίποτα αλλαγές στο rs.
Ξαφνικά από 3+ Giga βρέθηκα να έχω 12 :-) διαθέσιμα.

----------


## mrsaccess

> RapidShare expands capacities
> March 10, 2009
>  As promised, we have raised our capacities again in order to adapt to RapidShare's increasing popularity. We have connected several hundreds of new high-performance servers to the existing system. Additionally, we have raised the available bandwidth by amazing 120.000 Megabits, so we can continue offering high-speed downloads for our customers. The increment in collectable traffic that we introduced in February will now remain permanently. We will monitor our system load, and if there is even just a bit of unused bandwidth, experimentally raise the download traffic contingents so we make the best out of our improved infrastructure.


Και εγώ με 12GB βρέθηκα από 1GB που είχα το πρωί αλλά δεν λένε πουθενά για αλλαγή στο ημερήσιο traffic, απλά ότι παραμένει το collectable στα 12.  :What..?:

----------


## crypter

Αρα θα δινουν bandwidth οποτε και οταν ειναι αυτο διαθεσιμο χωρις καποια standard ορια.  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Χμμ, καλά, για να κατεβάσω λίγο πάνω από το όριο να δω τι θα μου προσθέσουν στις 1πμ!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: mrsaccess πρόσθεσε 114 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μπα, τελικά 2.66 έδωσαν πάλι.

----------


## joeyGR

ειπα και γω, αμα γινοταν 12GB την ημερα θα εκανα συνδρομη απο σημερα κιολας  :Whistle:

----------


## vaylane

Πλήρης μεταφόρα στο netload.in. Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα για το RS! :P

----------


## Dimitris_80

Εγώ πάντως απορώ... Eσάς δηλαδή που δεν σας φτάνουν τα 12giga/5ημέρες τι κατεβάζετε; Έστω ότι τα κατεβάζετε και σε HD. 2ταινίες/5ημέρες δεν αναλογεί; Δεν σας αρκούν τόσες; Βλέπετε περισσότερες; Ή μήπως κατεβάζετε ταυτόχρονα και όλα τα νέα παιχνίδια που κυκλοφορούν; Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτόν τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό. Εγώ ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει το όριο, έχω και τα 60giga share καβάντζα. Και να φανταστείτε ότι βλέπω σειρές, κατεβάζω ταινίες, προγράμματα, παιχνίδια, τα πάντα. Εμένα πώς μου περισσεύουν δηλαδή;

Κάτι τέτοιους τύπους βλέπει η RS και βάζει (δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου) τα αυστηρά όρια. Για έναν κάτι παραπάνω από μέσο χρήστη του ίντερνετ υπεραρκούν τα 12gb/5ημέρες συν τα 60γιγα μπόνους που έχει δώσει από την αρχή (άντε πες ότι βρέθηκες σε ανάγκη και τα ξεπέρασες, ορίστε έχεις και μπόνους).

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Τι γίνεται τελικά;

Ξανα επέτρεψαν τα 12gb? ή συνεχίζουμε με 2,6gb?  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Πλήρης μεταφόρα στο netload.in. Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα για το RS! :P


Έχει τελικά ένα προβληματάκι το netload. Πάρα πολλές φορές δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 1-2 μέρη ενός αρχείου με την αιτιολογία «file is on a damaged server».  Υποτίθεται πως θα τον διορθώσουν αλλά δεν το κάνουν ποτέ και μένεις με τα υπόλοιπα parts στο χέρι ή μάλλον στο σκληρό...

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Εγώ γιατί δεν είχα το πρόβλημα αυτό ποτέ;
Έίχα πάρει όταν άλλαξαν οι όροι της rs για δοκιμή και δεν είχα προβλήματα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Συνήθως γίνεται στα λίγο πιο παλιά αρχεία. Αν είναι φρέσκα προλαβαίνεις!  :Razz:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

:Thinking: 
οκ ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση  :Whistle:

----------


## vaylane

Κανα 2 φορές μου το έβγαλε και μένα αυτό το error. Αλλά με μερικά retrys τα πήρε κανονικά. Προς το παρόν βέβαια έχω ακόμα μερικές μέρες left στο RS just in case sth goes really really bad!

----------


## tallsman

> Έχει τελικά ένα προβληματάκι το netload. Πάρα πολλές φορές δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 1-2 μέρη ενός αρχείου με την αιτιολογία «file is on a damaged server».  Υποτίθεται πως θα τον διορθώσουν αλλά δεν το κάνουν ποτέ και μένεις με τα υπόλοιπα parts στο χέρι ή μάλλον στο σκληρό...


Πραγματι αυτο γινεται σε παλια αρχεια Μερικες φορες ανακτωνται, αλλα υπαρχουν πολλες φορες και mirror λιγκ που βοηθανε

----------


## Dimitris_80

HappyHours for Premium customers

March 19, 2009
We will now implement HappyHours for our Premium customers, so you can use our infrastructure in the best possible way. Currently, the HappyHours will be active from 2 a.m. until 10 a.m. Central European Time since that is the only time during which there is unused bandwidth left. During that time, only 10% of the data volume you download will be charged to your traffic balance. So if you download 300 Megabytes during HappyHours, only 30 Megabytes will be accounted. This applies also if you use RapidPoints or TrafficShare for your downloads.
*The amount of unused traffic that can be accumulated has been raised from 12 Gigabytes to 15 Gigabytes.*
Please note that this has to be regarded as a test, and we can reverse the modifications or change the time and percentage rate of the HappyHours at any time if neccessary.

----------


## mrsaccess

Άνοιξαν οι κάνουλες δηλαδή!  :Razz: 
Από 3πμ μέχρι 11πμ μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε 26GB τη μέρα!

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Άνοιξαν οι κάνουλες δηλαδή! 
> Από 3πμ μέχρι 11πμ μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε 26GB τη μέρα!


Για χθες ήταν...  :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> Για χθες ήταν...


Από την ανακοίνωση δεν προκύπτει ότι είναι για συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία, αλλά απο εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Από την ανακοίνωση δεν προκύπτει ότι είναι για συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία, αλλά απο εδώ και πέρα.


Χμ... Δεν εχεις άδικο τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω. Νόμιζα ότι επρόκειτο μόνο για τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα...  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Πάντως σήμερα για κάποιο λόγο μου πρόσθεσαν 5GB στο λογαριασμό αντί για 2.66.  :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Πάντως σήμερα για κάποιο λόγο μου πρόσθεσαν 5GB στο λογαριασμό αντί για 2.66.


Παρομοίως.

Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή λοιπόν:

- Κάθε μέρα προσθέτει 5giga , αντί 2,66.
- Αθροίζονται μέχρι τα 15giga, αντί για 12.
- Μεταξύ 3-11 το πρωί χρεωνόμαστε μόνο το 10% αυτών που κατεβάζουμε.

----------


## body125z

Πουθενα παντως δε λεει οτι αυξησαν το 2,66 σε 5... :Thinking: 
Επισης οι ωρες 3 με 11 για το 10% πιο βολικές ειναι για Αμερική παρα για μας εδω...
Το 12 σε 15  GB  επίσης καλοδεχουμενη αλλαγη...
Το κυριοτερο παντως ειναι να προστιθεται 5 καθε μερα...

----------


## stratis11

Το υπολόγισα και σε μένα ήταν 5,66 GB ακριβώς. Μου προκάλεσε εντύπωση γιατί περίμενα 2,66. Πάντως δεν διάβασα καμμία ανακοίνωση που να το αναφέρει ως μόνιμη αλλαγή, οπότε μπορεί να είναι για μία μόνο φορά. Ελπίζω βέβαια πως όχι.

----------


## crypter

Το ειπαν και παραπανω, δεν ειναι μονιμη η αλλαγη αλλα θα προσθετουν επιπλεον GB οποτε εχει περιθωριο κινησης το δικτυο τους.

----------


## mrsaccess

Καταστροφή! Αντί για happy hour μετά τις τρεις δεν κατέβαινε τίποτα! Εμφανιζόταν το μήνυμα connection broken.  :Laughing:

----------


## LOUKAS32

γιατι? εγω κατεβασα παρα πολυ υλικο......

----------


## thourios

Αυτή την στιγμή δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτε. Ο manager λέει Network problems. Αλλά και ένα ένα τα αρχεία δεν κατεβαίνουν.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αυτή την στιγμή δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτε. Ο manager λέει Network problems. Αλλά και ένα ένα τα αρχεία δεν κατεβαίνουν.


MΙα χαρά κατεβαίνει... Όπως πάντα... Μαξ 1,5Μβ/sec.

----------


## Jazzer

Ακόμα το ψάχνουν τα παιδιά του RS με τα ημερήσια όρια. Φαίνεται ότι μεταβάλλονται διαρκώς όπως ο καιρός !  :Razz: 
Προσωπικά ανανέωσα τη συνδρομή μου προχθές για 1 έτος, τους έδωσα μια ευκαιρία να γίνουν και πάλι καλά παιδιά !  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Σε ένα αρχείο των 200ΜΒ. πέρνω το εξής μετά από το κατέβασμα με τον ΙΕ7:

Λήφθησαν 0 byte σε 1sec
Η λήψη του αρχείου ολοκληρώθηκε.

Πιθανόν κάποιοι servers να έχουν πρόβλημα.

 :Confused:

----------


## pelopas1

ακουστηκε οτι με ανανεωση λογαριασμου, η με την δημιουργια καινουργιου λογαριασμου, σου δινουν στο περιπου 12 giga καθημερινα
ισχυει? η ειναι urban legend? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## thourios

> Σε ένα αρχείο των 200ΜΒ. πέρνω το εξής μετά από το κατέβασμα με τον ΙΕ7:
> 
> Λήφθησαν 0 byte σε 1sec
> Η λήψη του αρχείου ολοκληρώθηκε.
> 
> Πιθανόν κάποιοι servers να έχουν πρόβλημα.


OK Το downloading ξαναξεκίνησε κανονικά!

 :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Σήμερα πάντως πρόσθεσαν μόνο 2,66giga στο άθροισμα και όχι 5γιγα όπως χθες.

----------


## takaros

_




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από Dimitris_80


Σήμερα πάντως πρόσθεσαν μόνο 2,66giga στο άθροισμα και όχι 5γιγα όπως χθες.


Το επιβεβαιώνω και σε εμένα το ίδιο.

Πάντως το χθεσινό ήταν ανάσα, κατέβασα 5 ταινιούλες HD μονοκοπανιά. 

_

----------


## Dimitris_80

> _
> 
> Το επιβεβαιώνω και σε εμένα το ίδιο.
> 
> Πάντως το χθεσινό ήταν ανάσα, κατέβασα 5 ταινιούλες HD μονοκοπανιά. 
> 
> _


Να τις κατεβάζεις 3-11 το βράδυ για να χρεώνεσαι μόνο το 10% του traffic.

----------


## UberMaverick

Έχει ο ξαδερφός μου premium account και του σπάνε τα νεύρα με αυτό το όριο.Μάλλον δεν θα το ξανανανεώσει,,δεν συμφέρει :Thumb down:

----------


## nikosl

To rapidshare πλεον δουλεύει ανετα μόνο αν έχεις βάλει + 100gigs trafficshare. Σε καλύπτει τις μέρες που θες να κατεβάσεις κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ είχα βάλει 100GB και είχα φάει τα 10 μετά από τρεις μήνες. Μετά κόλλησε ένα script που ούτε που το πήρα χαμπάρι (δεν έτρωγε cpu ή κάτι), δεν έλεγξα και το λογαριασμό για 1-2 μέρες και όταν το ξανακοίταξα μου είχαν μείνει 10!  :ROFL: 
80GB σε 1-2 μέρες μου έφαγε το άτιμο!

----------


## efo355

ΜΜΜΜ μαλλον τα παιδάκια στο rs είδαν μείωση των λογαριασμών και είπαν να ανοιξουν λίγο τη κάνουλα.....ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά 4 Απριλίου λήγει ο λογαριασμός μου και δε θα πάρω άλλο....δε θα κάθομαι να μετράω με το σταγονόμετρο τα mb

----------


## johngialips

Εγώ είμαι uploader σε Ελληνικό site και όλα μου τα threads είναι στο rapidshare και έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αφήσω.Ενταξη 2.5gb σήμερα είναι λίγα αλλά για τους περισσότερους Ελληνες χρήστες είναι ικανοποιητικά.τα dvdrip όλα σχεδόν είναι 700mb(εγώ ούτε να τα βλέπω δεν θέλω).παιχνίδια πόσα θα κατεβάσεις?τα hdtv δεν τα προτιμάνε(εδώ βλέπουνε ταινίες ts).κάποιος που ζητάει κάτι παραπάνω δίνει 10 ευρώ και παίρνει 100gb trafficshare.εγώ πάντως αυτό έκανα.τώρα πλέον δεν το κάνω γιατί 
 αντί να δώσω τα 10 ευρώ στο rapidshare τα δίνω στο netload που χρησιμοποιούν όλο και πιο πολύ οι ξένοι και έχει απεριόριστο download.Το netload το ξεκίνησα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.Τώρα πλέον τα thread τα έχω και στους δυο με κοινά αρχεία και επειδή εγώ βλέπω πόσες φορές κατεβαίνει το κάθε αρχείο,netload δεν έχει σχεδόν ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.
Μέχρι στιγμής ένας είναι αυτός που έχει κατεβάσει ταινία μου που υποτίθεται ότι είναι
HD και είναι μεγάλη.Μπορώ εγώ τώρα να αφήσω το rapidshare που την συνδρομή μου
την βγάζω από τους πόντους που παίρνω?
Και κάτι ακόμα.αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 320gb στο rapidshare και όλα μου τα αρχεία δουλεύουν άψογα.στο netload πάρα πολλά αρχεία(όχι δικά μου)είναι χαλασμένα και τα οποία στο 99%των περιπτώσεων δεν φτιάχνονται.ένα αρχείο rar να είναι εκτός, βγαίνει όλο το αρχείο off.
  αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο αξιόπιστο από  το rapidshare και δεν είναι
  μόνο αυτός ο λόγος και δεν έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα με ταχύτητα download(εμείς μπορεί να έχουμε,το rapidshare όχι).ίσως να κόβει ταχύτητα από τους free user αλλά από αυτούς που πληρώνουν ποτέ.

----------


## switco

ενταξει τωρα,λιγο υπομονη θελει πιστευω πως οσο πανε και μειωνοναι τωρα και με την οικονομικη κραηση αυτοι που πληρωνουν για accounts στο rapidshare και γενικα σε upload machines για αυτο δεν επρεπε να κατευασει τοσο το μεγεθος των αρχειων για να κρατησει τους πελατες του..

----------


## l_satsok

κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχετε ηδη εγκαταλειψει ολοι σας το rs.
μεσα σε μια νυχτα κυριολεκτικα,να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι γιατι ειναι αισχροι.
αν δε βγαινουν αλλιως να το κλεισουν,δεν μπορει ομως να σ αφηνουν να κατεβασεις ποσοτητα που χωραει σε ενα dvd και να σου λενε οτι ειναι και πολυ

οι χρεωσεις ειναι εξωφρενικες για γελοια ποσοτητα δεδομενων.
τοχουνε ολοι παραχεσει με το συμπαθειο,20€ απο δω,αλλα 20 απο κει αλλα 20 παραπερα,και απο πανω να σε κοβουν στη μεση του κατεβασματος οταν συμπληρωθει το οριο,αει στον διαολο τελικα αιμορουφηχτρες.

αλλα και παλι εμεις φταιμε,παντα οι κουτοι χρηστες,βλεπω σε ολα τα φορουμς να εξακολουθουν να
τους χρησιμοποιουν.
ξεκουτιαθειτε και αλλαχτε τους,σβηστε τους απο το χαρτη.
ειμαστε παντα αξιοι της τυχης μας λοιπον.

----------


## Vasilis32

> κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχετε ηδη εγκαταλειψει ολοι σας το rs.
> μεσα σε μια νυχτα κυριολεκτικα,να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι γιατι ειναι αισχροι.
> αν δε βγαινουν αλλιως να το κλεισουν,δεν μπορει ομως να σ αφηνουν να κατεβασεις ποσοτητα που χωραει σε ενα dvd και να σου λενε οτι ειναι και πολυ
> 
> οι χρεωσεις ειναι εξωφρενικες για γελοια ποσοτητα δεδομενων.
> τοχουνε ολοι παραχεσει με το συμπαθειο,20€ απο δω,αλλα 20 απο κει αλλα 20 παραπερα,και απο πανω να σε κοβουν στη μεση του κατεβασματος οταν συμπληρωθει το οριο,αει στον διαολο τελικα αιμορουφηχτρες.
> 
> αλλα και παλι εμεις φταιμε,παντα οι κουτοι χρηστες,βλεπω σε ολα τα φορουμς να εξακολουθουν να
> τους χρησιμοποιουν.
> ...


Τι προτεινεις δλδ??

----------


## BOBBY

> κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχετε ηδη εγκαταλειψει ολοι σας το rs.
> μεσα σε μια νυχτα κυριολεκτικα,να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι γιατι ειναι αισχροι.
> αν δε βγαινουν αλλιως να το κλεισουν,δεν μπορει ομως να σ αφηνουν να κατεβασεις ποσοτητα που χωραει σε ενα dvd και να σου λενε οτι ειναι και πολυ
> 
> οι χρεωσεις ειναι εξωφρενικες για γελοια ποσοτητα δεδομενων.
> τοχουνε ολοι παραχεσει με το συμπαθειο,20€ απο δω,αλλα 20 απο κει αλλα 20 παραπερα,και απο πανω να σε κοβουν στη μεση του κατεβασματος οταν συμπληρωθει το οριο,αει στον διαολο τελικα αιμορουφηχτρες.
> 
> αλλα και παλι εμεις φταιμε,παντα οι κουτοι χρηστες,βλεπω σε ολα τα φορουμς να εξακολουθουν να
> τους χρησιμοποιουν.
> ...





Κατ'αρχήν,ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιεί όποιον τρόπο θέλει για να κατεβάσει το αρχείο του :Smile: 

Αν λοιπόν,σου σπάνε τα νεύρα τα σταματήματα στο κατέβασμα αφού έχει τελειώσει το όριο,μπορείς κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιείς το Cryptload το οποίο μπορεί να κατεβάζει τα αρχεία σου σαν free user...  :One thumb up:

----------


## tallsman

> Εγώ είμαι uploader σε Ελληνικό site και όλα μου τα threads είναι στο rapidshare και έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αφήσω.Ενταξη 2.5gb σήμερα είναι λίγα αλλά για τους περισσότερους Ελληνες χρήστες είναι ικανοποιητικά.τα dvdrip όλα σχεδόν είναι 700mb(εγώ ούτε να τα βλέπω δεν θέλω).παιχνίδια πόσα θα κατεβάσεις?τα hdtv δεν τα προτιμάνε(εδώ βλέπουνε ταινίες ts).κάποιος που ζητάει κάτι παραπάνω δίνει 10 ευρώ και παίρνει 100gb trafficshare.εγώ πάντως αυτό έκανα.τώρα πλέον δεν το κάνω γιατί 
>  αντί να δώσω τα 10 ευρώ στο rapidshare τα δίνω στο netload που χρησιμοποιούν όλο και πιο πολύ οι ξένοι και έχει απεριόριστο download.Το netload το ξεκίνησα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.Τώρα πλέον τα thread τα έχω και στους δυο με κοινά αρχεία και επειδή εγώ βλέπω πόσες φορές κατεβαίνει το κάθε αρχείο,netload δεν έχει σχεδόν ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.
> Μέχρι στιγμής ένας είναι αυτός που έχει κατεβάσει ταινία μου που υποτίθεται ότι είναι
> HD και είναι μεγάλη.Μπορώ εγώ τώρα να αφήσω το rapidshare που την συνδρομή μου
> την βγάζω από τους πόντους που παίρνω?
> Και κάτι ακόμα.αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 320gb στο rapidshare και όλα μου τα αρχεία δουλεύουν άψογα.στο netload πάρα πολλά αρχεία(όχι δικά μου)είναι χαλασμένα και τα οποία στο 99%των περιπτώσεων δεν φτιάχνονται.ένα αρχείο rar να είναι εκτός, βγαίνει όλο το αρχείο off.
>   αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο αξιόπιστο από  το rapidshare και δεν είναι
>   μόνο αυτός ο λόγος και δεν έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα με ταχύτητα download(εμείς μπορεί να έχουμε,το rapidshare όχι).ίσως να κόβει ταχύτητα από τους free user αλλά από αυτούς που πληρώνουν ποτέ.


Εγω το εχω σχεδον ενα χρονο και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος Πραγματι βρισκεις αρχεια χαλασμενα.Μερικα φτιαχνονται αλλα το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι πολλες φορες τα βρισκεις σε mirror link(τα χαλασμενα ) οποτε σπανια μου βγηκε αρχειο off.Στειλε μου σε pm το site για να σε τιμησω

----------


## kostas_1966

> *κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχετε ηδη εγκαταλειψει ολοι σας το rs.*
> *μεσα σε μια νυχτα κυριολεκτικα,να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι γιατι ειναι αισχροι.
> αν δε βγαινουν αλλιως να το κλεισουν,**δεν μπορει ομως να σ αφηνουν να κατεβασεις ποσοτητα που χωραει σε ενα dvd και να σου λενε οτι ειναι και πολυ
> * 
> *οι χρεωσεις ειναι εξωφρενικες για γελοια ποσοτητα δεδομενων.
> τοχουνε ολοι παραχεσει με το συμπαθειο,20€ απο δω,αλλα 20 απο κει αλλα 20 παραπερα,και απο πανω να σε κοβουν στη μεση του κατεβασματος οταν συμπληρωθει το οριο,αει στον διαολο τελικα αιμορουφηχτρες.*
> 
> *αλλα και παλι εμεις φταιμε,παντα οι κουτοι χρηστες,βλεπω σε ολα τα φορουμς να εξακολουθουν να
> τους χρησιμοποιουν.
> ...



Προσυπογραφω.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## mrsaccess

Πλέον αν κατεβάζεις μεταξύ 3 το βράδυ και 11 το πρωί μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μέχρι 26GB τη μέρα. Μια χαρά είναι. Βέβαια οι ώρες είναι κάπως δύσκολες αλλά μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις αν θες.

----------


## shaq141a

60 GB κατέβασα σήμερα από netload.  Ακόμα ασχολειστε με το rapidshare?

----------


## Dimitris_80

> 60 GB κατέβασα σήμερα από netload.  Ακόμα ασχολειστε με το rapidshare?


Mπράβο, μπράβο συγχαρητήρια. Άντε να τα κατοστήσεις, να τα χιλιάσεις θα έλεγα.

----------


## skoupas

Τι τα κάνετε ρε παιδιά τόσα γίγκα? Πόσες μέρες ταινίες μπορείτε να βλέπετε έστω και high def? Εμένα το rapid μου φτάνει και τώρα τελευταία εάν θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι μεγαλύτερο το βάζω το πρωί που έχει και καλές ταχύτητες και τρώει το 10% του ορίου.

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπικά μου φτάνουν και μου περισσεύουν τα τωρινά όρια του Rapidshare.

Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να δούμε ή να ακούσουμε τόσο υλικό που υπάρχει πλέον στους σκληρούς μας δίσκους ή στα ράφια μας (dvd, cd).

Με δουλειά, οικογένεια, μετακινήσεις, υποχρεώσεις κλπ. τι να προλάβει κάποιος ;

Bέβαια, τα παραπάνω είναι καθαρά προσωπική άποψη, μακάρι να έχουν άφθονο χρόνο οι φίλοι και να μη πηγαίνει ούτε ένα GB "χαμένο". :Smile:

----------


## tallsman

> Τι τα κάνετε ρε παιδιά τόσα γίγκα? Πόσες μέρες ταινίες μπορείτε να βλέπετε έστω και high def? Εμένα το rapid μου φτάνει και τώρα τελευταία εάν θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι μεγαλύτερο το βάζω το πρωί που έχει και καλές ταχύτητες και τρώει το 10% του ορίου.


Σε αυτα που γραφεις το ενα αναιρει το αλλο.Μας λες τι να τα κανουμε τοσα GB αλλα τωρα που αλλαξαν τους ορους τους κατεβαζεις και κατι μεγαλυτερο.Αρα λοιπον ηθελες κατι παραπανω αλλα δεν μπορουσες να το παρεις παλιοτερα.Και αφου σου εφταναν τα συγκεκριμενα GB γιατι ξενυχτας η' ξυπνας το πρωι και βαζεις και κατεβαζεις
Οσο για το ερωτημα σου Πόσες μέρες ταινίες μπορείτε να βλέπετε έστω και high def?
Ακομα και μια ταινια να ηθελες επρεπε να περιμενεις τρεις μερες για να συμπληρωσεις τα GB και φυσικα να μην επαιρνες τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## BOBBY

Γιατί σκοτώνεστε;;;Σε κάποιον αρέσουν τα τόρεντ(εμένα καθόλου) σε άλλον τα file hoster,σε άλλον και τα δύο.Ο καθείς μπορεί να επιλέξει ότι θέλει.Αυτή την νοοτροπία να μην είχαμε.... :Thumb down:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Eσείς που κατεβάζετε με τόση ευκολία 60 και 100γίγα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ - σας εκλιπαρώ δηλαδή - πότε βλέπετε αυτά που κατεβάζετε; Προλαβαίνετε; Από την παραγωγή (κατέβασμα) στην κατανάλωση αμέσως; Προφανώς θα είστε τέρατα γνώσεων με τις άπειρες ταινίες που βλέπετε, κάτι σαν κουτσογιαννόπουλοι ένα πράμα δηλαδή.

Αν κάνει δε κανά ντου η Δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού στο σπίτι σας είστε για δεκάκις ισόβια λόγω πειρατικών ε;  :Laughing:  

Μετά αναρωτιέστε μερικοί γιατί γονατίζονται οι συνδέσεις και γιατί οι εταιρείες δε κάνουν συχνά αναβαθμίσεις. Όπως έχουμε λοιπόν ως χώρα τους πολιτικούς που μας αξίζουν, έτσι έχουμε και τους ISP που μας αξίζουν. Η μεγαμπιτολαγνία του Έλληνα είναι απίστευτη, όσα περισσότερα Mbit του δώσεις τόσο περισσότερο θα κατεβάζει, είναι τρομερό αυτό.

Λέει ο άλλος κατέβασα 60γίγα υλικό και το λέει με τέτοια χαρά και περηφάνεια λες και του λύθηκαν τα ψυχολογικά που είχε... Άλλοι μιλάνε για shopping therapy, εγώ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα μιλήσω για download therapy... Κατεβάστε λοιπόν γιατί... χανόμαστε!!!

----------


## shaq141a

> Eσείς που κατεβάζετε με τόση ευκολία 60 και 100γίγα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ - σας εκλιπαρώ δηλαδή - πότε βλέπετε αυτά που κατεβάζετε; Προλαβαίνετε; Από την παραγωγή (κατέβασμα) στην κατανάλωση αμέσως; Προφανώς θα είστε τέρατα γνώσεων με τις άπειρες ταινίες που βλέπετε, κάτι σαν κουτσογιαννόπουλοι ένα πράμα δηλαδή.
> 
> Αν κάνει δε κανά ντου η Δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού στο σπίτι σας είστε για δεκάκις ισόβια λόγω πειρατικών ε;  
> 
> Μετά αναρωτιέστε μερικοί γιατί γονατίζονται οι συνδέσεις και γιατί οι εταιρείες δε κάνουν συχνά αναβαθμίσεις. Όπως έχουμε λοιπόν ως χώρα τους πολιτικούς που μας αξίζουν, έτσι έχουμε και τους ISP που μας αξίζουν. Η μεγαμπιτολαγνία του Έλληνα είναι απίστευτη, όσα περισσότερα Mbit του δώσεις τόσο περισσότερο θα κατεβάζει, είναι τρομερό αυτό.
> 
> Λέει ο άλλος κατέβασα 60γίγα υλικό και το λέει με τέτοια χαρά και περηφάνεια λες και του λύθηκαν τα ψυχολογικά που είχε... Άλλοι μιλάνε για shopping therapy, εγώ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα μιλήσω για download therapy... Κατεβάστε λοιπόν γιατί... χανόμαστε!!!


Ἠμουν χωρις internet για 2 μήνες στο εξωτερικό (άλλα καφενεία εκεἰ) και έβγαλα το αποθυμένο μου.  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Ἠμουν χωρις internet για 2 μήνες στο εξωτερικό (άλλα καφενεία εκεἰ) και έβγαλα το αποθυμένο μου.


Eντάξει η περίπτωσή σου τότε δεν είναι τόσο τραγική. Εσύ πάσχεις από οξεία νταουνλοουντίτιδα. Η χρόνια είναι το πρόβλημα...  :Razz:

----------


## Linus

> Λέει ο άλλος κατέβασα 60γίγα υλικό και το λέει με τέτοια χαρά και περηφάνεια


Φυσικά και δεν προλαβαίνουν να τα βλέπουν. Απλά έχουν κάνει το download επάγγελμα/συνήθεια/χόμπυ/πεστοοπωςθες..

Και οι απαντήσεις που θα πάρεις είναι οι ίδιες... "Να μην σε νοιάζει τι κάνω εγώ την γραμμή μου" κλπ κλπ

Ευτυχώς όμως που δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό, οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν από ένα σημείο και μετά ότι το ασταμάτητο ότιναναι download είναι ανούσιο...

----------


## Crosswind

Θα ήθελα πάντως να γίνει ένα δημοψήφισμα γι'αυτό το θέμα γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι γνώμες πάνε ανάλογα με την ηλικία (aka ελεύθερος χρόνος)

----------


## john_who

Αφήστε τα παιδιά να παίξουν, όλα είναι με την ηλικία, μικροί εμείς κάναμε (σε αυτά που είχαμε) υπερβολές τώρα αυτοί τα κάνουν στα καινούργια...
Με τα χρόνια και με τη χρήση αποφασίζεις και κάνεις οικονομία στο χρόνο σου, στον όγκο των πληροφοριών που φιλτράρεις, στις σχέσεις που θα καταναλωθείς, στα "δωρεάν" που θα έχεις πρόσβαση...
κλπ

----------


## psytransas

> Eσείς που κατεβάζετε με τόση ευκολία 60 και 100γίγα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ - σας εκλιπαρώ δηλαδή - πότε βλέπετε αυτά που κατεβάζετε; Προλαβαίνετε; Από την παραγωγή (κατέβασμα) στην κατανάλωση αμέσως; Προφανώς θα είστε τέρατα γνώσεων με τις άπειρες ταινίες που βλέπετε, κάτι σαν κουτσογιαννόπουλοι ένα πράμα δηλαδή.


Δεν ειναι αναγκη να συμβαινει αυτο που λες στην εποχη του HD.

Eγω π.χ. για *2 μονο* ταινιες BD χρειαζομαι περιπου 60-80GB αλλα ακομα και encodes να ειναι σε 1080, βαλε απο 10-12 μεχρι και 13-14 το ενα, μιλαμε για 5-6 ταινιες που σε 2 ημερες το πολυ μπορει καποιος να τις δει εφοσον θελει να διαθεσει -μονο- τον ελευθερο χρονο του εκει...

----------


## BOBBY

> Eσείς που κατεβάζετε με τόση ευκολία 60 και 100γίγα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ - σας εκλιπαρώ δηλαδή - πότε βλέπετε αυτά που κατεβάζετε; Προλαβαίνετε; Από την παραγωγή (κατέβασμα) στην κατανάλωση αμέσως; Προφανώς θα είστε τέρατα γνώσεων με τις άπειρες ταινίες που βλέπετε, κάτι σαν κουτσογιαννόπουλοι ένα πράμα δηλαδή.
> 
> Αν κάνει δε κανά ντου η Δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού στο σπίτι σας είστε για δεκάκις ισόβια λόγω πειρατικών ε;  
> 
> Μετά αναρωτιέστε μερικοί γιατί γονατίζονται οι συνδέσεις και γιατί οι εταιρείες δε κάνουν συχνά αναβαθμίσεις. Όπως έχουμε λοιπόν ως χώρα τους πολιτικούς που μας αξίζουν, έτσι έχουμε και τους ISP που μας αξίζουν. Η μεγαμπιτολαγνία του Έλληνα είναι απίστευτη, όσα περισσότερα Mbit του δώσεις τόσο περισσότερο θα κατεβάζει, είναι τρομερό αυτό.
> 
> Λέει ο άλλος κατέβασα 60γίγα υλικό και το λέει με τέτοια χαρά και περηφάνεια λες και του λύθηκαν τα ψυχολογικά που είχε... Άλλοι μιλάνε για shopping therapy, εγώ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα μιλήσω για download therapy... Κατεβάστε λοιπόν γιατί... χανόμαστε!!!



Κοίτα να δείς,εγώ είμαι uploader σε φόρουμ και έτσι πρέπει να είμαι ενημερωμένος και πλήρως καταρτισμένος όσον αφορά τις ταινίες και τις σειρές(κυρίως τις ξένες).Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να πρέπει να κατεβάζω το υλικό μου,να το επεξεργαστώ και να το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή για τους συνφορουμίτες μου.Θα μπορούσα απλά να δίνω τα λίνκ που βρίσκω και εγώ αλλά σε περίπτωση που γίνουν ριπορτ τότε κανείς δεν θα τα αναπληρώσει αμέσως γιατί δεν θα είναι δικά του uploads.Το να τα έχω στο πισι μου μου δίνει άμεση πρόσβαση στο να τα ανεβάσω.Δεν περνάω όλο μου τον χρόνο εδώ φυσικά,όταν έχω χρόνο τα ανεβάζω.

Φυσικά,δεν κατεβάζω ότι σαβούρα βρω,κυρίως ότι με ενδιαφέρει και θα μπορέσω κάποια στιγμή να το δω. :Wink:

----------


## kostas_1966

> Eσείς που κατεβάζετε με τόση ευκολία 60 και 100γίγα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ - σας εκλιπαρώ δηλαδή - πότε βλέπετε αυτά που κατεβάζετε; Προλαβαίνετε; Από την παραγωγή (κατέβασμα) στην κατανάλωση αμέσως; Προφανώς θα είστε τέρατα γνώσεων με τις άπειρες ταινίες που βλέπετε, κάτι σαν κουτσογιαννόπουλοι ένα πράμα δηλαδή.
> 
> Μαλιστα.
> Αφου κανενας δεν δινει απαντηση-απορω-κινδυνευει να περασει αυτο το επιχειρημα-υφακι που το εχω εντοπισει κι απο αλλους.Υφακι αποριας και δικαιας αγανακτησης του τυπου "απιστευτο,δεν τον καταλαβαινω με τιποτα,τι @#$%^ ειναι αυτες;".
> Εγω,αγαπητε.Εγω θα σου δωσω τις απαντησεις που ζητας.Εγω που δεν εχω χρονο,που μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια μου,που παρολο που δεν ειμαι πιτσιρικας κατεβαζω αραδα.Σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο.
> Παμε εν ταχει:
> 60 και 100 γιγα ειναι ενα τεραστιο νουμερο τουλ.για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα,μην περνας στην αλλη ακρη της υπερβολης,κρατησου στη μεση.Εξηγω τη μεση δειχνοντας τα ακρα του νοητου μας αξονα.
> Οι υπερβολες-ακρα λοιπον ειναι απο τη μια το σταγονομετρο του rs στα 2.66(για να ειμαστε και μεσα στο θεμα),απο την αλλη τα 60 γιγα και πανω που ισχυριζεσαι εσυ οτι κατεβαζουμε.
> Κατεβαζω 10,20 γιγα σε ενα δυο μερες.Γιατι το κανω;Γιατι το μυρμηγκι κουβαλα δυσαναλογη τροφη απο αυτη που δυναται να καταναλωσει;
> ...



Να τονισω οτι ολα μου τα παραπανω "καυστικα" σχολια εχουν στοχο να χτυπησουν την αποψη και οχι -κατηγορηματικα οχι-το προσωπο.Σε καμμια περιπτωση.
Να εξηγουμαι.
Συμπερασμα:
1.Το ραπιντ εκλεισε τη στροφιγγα και αφησε σταγονες.Επειδη ειναι ηλιθιο ενας free user να κατεβαζει περισσοτερο απο εναν premium πελατη του,εγω πιστευω πως θα φαει το κεφαλι του τελικα.Αν δεν αλλαξει εγκαιρως τακτικη.
2.Η αλλη ακρη της υπερβολης τυπου "μαζευε κι ας ειν και ρωγες".Γνωριζω ατομα που κατεβαζουν ο,τι βρουν (πχ συναυλιες) χωρις να μπορουν αλλα και χωρις να θελουν να το καταναλωσουν.Ειναι κι αυτο μια υπερβολη,μια παρανοια ισως.Γι αυτους ταιριαζει η ρηση "κεφαλι χωρις μετρα,θελει χτυπημα στην πετρα".
Ειναι συλλεκτες,μου λενε.Ακου τωρα:
Συλλεκτης συναυλιων.
 :Thinking: 
 :Thumb down:

----------


## BOBBY

Κώστα εγώ συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα είπες και καλά έκανες και ξεκαθάρισες το ζήτημα αυτό.Στο κάτω-κάτω,όλοι αυτοί που τώρα παραπονιούνται για την κρίση(οι μεγάλοι εννοώ),αυτοί είναι που μας έχουν φέρει στο βαθμό να κατεβάζουμε και να μην αγοράζουμε.Εγώ πλέον αγοράζω μόνο επιλεγμένα cd από την μουσική που ακούω,αφού φυσικά τα κατεβάσω και τα ακούσω πρώτα.Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.

Υ.Γ. Το μουσικό υλικό που έχω κατεβάσει είναι ικανό να στηρίξει οποιουδήποτε είδους πάρτυ,έχω ξελασπώσει πάρα πολλές φορές φίλους με αυτά.Πως θα το έκανα αν έπρεπε να τα αγοράσω;Γιατί δηλαδή να πρέπει να αγοράσω προς 78 € μια συλλογή του Compact Disc Club ενώ την βρίσκω όμορφα και ωραία στο Νετ;

----------


## body125z

Για το φιλο πιο πανω:
Κατεβαζω επειδη πληρωνω και εχω το δικαιωμα να το κανω...
Ας γονατισουν ολες οι συνδεσεις , ασ ειμαι 5 χρονων ας ειμαι παππους με μασελα
Πληρωνω και κατεβαζω .- :Closed topic:

----------


## Linus

> Για το φιλο πιο πανω:
> Κατεβαζω επειδη πληρωνω και εχω το δικαιωμα να το κανω...
> Ας γονατισουν ολες οι συνδεσεις , ασ ειμαι 5 χρονων ας ειμαι παππους με μασελα
> Πληρωνω και κατεβαζω .-


Μετά την δήλωση αυτή, όντως πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να ξανασυζητήσουμε κάτι επί του θέματος...  :Respekt:

----------


## joeyGR

bye bye rapidshare
και επισημως premium για 3 μηνες απο megaupload  :Superman:

----------


## contravener

καιρός για άλλα sites. Η παντοκρατορία του RS έφερε πολλά προβλήματα

----------


## DiM

Εγώ πήρα megashares μονο 25 δολάρια δηλαδή 19 euro για 6 μήνες *με απεριόριστο download*. Η πληρωμή γίνετε εύκολα με paypal και μέσα σε 1 λεπτό έχεις account έτοιμο για χρήση.

Όσο για links βρίσκεις τα πάντα, απλά google αυτό που θες μαζί με την λέξη megashares και σου βγάζει στοίβα links. Αυτό που χρειάζεται απαραίτητος είναι ένας download manager για να βάζεις 5-6 connections ώστε να πιάνεις full speed. O JDownloader και free download manager δουλέουν άψογα και υποστηρίζουν και άλλους (rapidshare, megaupload κτλ) εννοείτε  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris

Το megashares αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει και δυνατότητα search μέσα στη σελίδα του  :Wink:

----------


## pelopas1

επειδη τωρα τελευταια ανεβαζουν πολλα και δυσευρετα στο rapidshare, αναγκαστικα θα κανω ανανεωση+αγορα GB απο την εταιρια

----------


## DiM

> Το megashares αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει και δυνατότητα search μέσα στη σελίδα του


Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι τέτοιο αλλα δεν βλέπω πάλι που το πρόβλημα  :Thinking:  εγώ ότι ήθελα το βρήκα πολύ εύκολα σε megashares. 

Ειδικά άμα ψάχνεις HD πράγματα που είναι και μεγάλα σε όγκο είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή  :One thumb up:

----------


## kopriniotis

πλεον ρε παιδια μπορεις απο τις 3 εως τις 11 να κατεβαζεις 25 gb συνολο τη μερα,ενω οι ταχυτητες που δινει ειναι απιστευτες.Ολοι οι αλλοι δεν εχουν τοσο πραγμα οσο στο rapidshare.Σε ολα τα γνωστα φορουμ υπερισχυει το rapidshare τι να λεμε τωρα,σαν συμπληρωμα τα υπολοιπα να το δεκτο αλλα οχι και σαν κυρια πηγη download

----------


## Dimitris_80

> πλεον ρε παιδια μπορεις απο τις 3 εως τις 11 να κατεβαζεις 25 gb συνολο τη μερα,ενω οι ταχυτητες που δινει ειναι απιστευτες.Ολοι οι αλλοι δεν εχουν τοσο πραγμα οσο στο rapidshare.Σε ολα τα γνωστα φορουμ υπερισχυει το rapidshare τι να λεμε τωρα,σαν συμπληρωμα τα υπολοιπα να το δεκτο αλλα οχι και σαν κυρια πηγη download


Έλα ρε φίλε, τι να μας κάνουν τα 25γίγα τη μέρα; Για ψωρομπακάληδες μας πέρασες; Αν το έκανε στα 50γίγα το συζητούσαμε...  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Ε ρε απληστία που έχετε μερικοί... :S

----------


## BOBBY

> Έλα ρε φίλε, τι να μας κάνουν τα 25γίγα τη μέρα; Για ψωρομπακάληδες μας πέρασες; Αν το έκανε στα 50γίγα το συζητούσαμε...   
> 
> Ε ρε απληστία που έχετε μερικοί... :S


Και λίγα είναι τα 50 γίγα... :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

το rapidshare υπερισχυει στα ελληνικα sites
τα sites του εξωτερικου εχουν παψει να ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare εδω και 1 μηνα

----------


## BOBBY

> το rapidshare υπερισχυει στα ελληνικα sites
> τα sites του εξωτερικου εχουν παψει να ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare εδω και 1 μηνα


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι,έχει κόψει η κίνηση ναι μεν αλλά ανεβάζουν ακόμα.Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο λόγος που το Rs δίνει Happy Hours για τους premium.

Πάντως δεν είναι εύκολο να αλλάξεις file hoster.

----------


## pelopas1

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι,έχει κόψει η κίνηση ναι μεν αλλά ανεβάζουν ακόμα.Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο λόγος που το Rs δίνει Happy Hours για τους premium.
> 
> Πάντως δεν είναι εύκολο να αλλάξεις file hoster.


για την ελλαδα ειναι αδυνατον να αλλαξεις file hoster αν και δειλα δειλα εχουν αρχισει να ανεβαζουν και σε netload

εγω παντως εχω ηδη κανει λογαριασμους στα MEGAUPLOAD,
megashares,netload.in....ανεβαζουν και σε αυτα καποια πραγματακια

αλλα δυστυχως μερικες φορες το megaupload παθαινει κανει μειωσεις ταχυτητων...που και που

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ πήρα megashares μονο 25 δολάρια δηλαδή 19 euro για 6 μήνες *με απεριόριστο download*. Η πληρωμή γίνετε εύκολα με paypal και μέσα σε 1 λεπτό έχεις account έτοιμο για χρήση.
> 
> Όσο για links βρίσκεις τα πάντα, απλά google αυτό που θες μαζί με την λέξη megashares και σου βγάζει στοίβα links. Αυτό που χρειάζεται απαραίτητος είναι ένας download manager για να βάζεις 5-6 connections ώστε να πιάνεις full speed. O JDownloader και free download manager δουλέουν άψογα και υποστηρίζουν και άλλους (rapidshare, megaupload κτλ) εννοείτε


ο jdownloader εχει ενα μειονεκτημα
σε περιπτωση διακοπης συνδεσης λογω disconect , δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να συνεχιζει απο εκει που σταματησε

----------


## mrsaccess

Σε εμένα μια χαρά συνεχίζει! Κάποιοι file hosters βέβαια (νομίζω το rs είναι ένας από αυτούς) αν είσαι free user δεν επιτρέπουν το resume.

----------


## pelopas1

> Σε εμένα μια χαρά συνεχίζει! Κάποιοι file hosters βέβαια (νομίζω το rs είναι ένας από αυτούς) αν είσαι free user δεν επιτρέπουν το resume.


με premieum λογαριασμο σε ολα τα file hosters  ειμαι και εγω, αλλα δυστυχως οταν η συνδεση γινεται disconected δεν συνεχιζει απο εκει που σταματησε, εκτος εαν πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω/απενεργοποιησω καποια εντολη απο το jdownloader :Thinking: 

με το free download manager δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα

----------


## mrsaccess

Τι να σου πω; Δεν έχω κάνει κάποια ρύθμιση, μόνο του κάνει resume. Μου έχει αποτύχει μερικές φορές αλλά μόνο αν διακόπηκε στο τέλος του αρχείου (ολοκλήρωση > 99.7%).

----------


## pelopas1

> Τι να σου πω; Δεν έχω κάνει κάποια ρύθμιση, μόνο του κάνει resume. Μου έχει αποτύχει μερικές φορές αλλά μόνο αν διακόπηκε στο τέλος του αρχείου (ολοκλήρωση > 99.7%).


εγω σου λεω τωρα απο 10% μεχρι 60-70% να εχει κατεβασει

----------


## mrsaccess

:What..?:

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως για να λέμε την αλήθεια, με το rapidshare σπάνια έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας.
Τις περισσότερες φορές κατεβάζεις με το μέγιστο που μπορεί να σου δώσει η γραμμή / ο ISP σου.
Προσωπικά με τον τρόπο και τη χρήση (μικρή) που κάνω, με βολεύει πολύ. Κατέβασμα, άκουσμα κι αν μου κάνει, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία... στο δισκάδικο.

----------


## BOBBY

> με premieum λογαριασμο σε ολα τα file hosters  ειμαι και εγω, αλλα δυστυχως οταν η συνδεση γινεται disconected δεν συνεχιζει απο εκει που σταματησε, εκτος εαν πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω/απενεργοποιησω καποια εντολη απο το jdownloader
> 
> με το free download manager δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα


Δοκίμασε με το Cryptload

----------


## pelopas1

> Δοκίμασε με το Cryptload


το εχω ηδη, αλλα αυτο ειναι τρις χειροτερο απο το jdownloader για διακοπες αποσυνδεσεων

ξεχασα να αναφερω το internet download manager που πιστευω οτι ειναι ισαξιο η πολλυ καλυτερο απο το jdownloader οσο αφορα τις αποσυνδεσεις, επειδη εαν κοπει η συνδεση εχεις την δυνατοτητα resume

το μοναδικο του μειονεκτημα ειναι  η μη δυνατοτητα extracting αρχειων  , καθως και η δυνατοτητα μονο του netload+megaupload οσο αφορα για εγκατασταση κωδικων filehosters

----------


## blade_

με cryptload σαν free ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..κ να φανταστειτε εχω τη μουφα της φιλιπς...

----------


## BOBBY

> το εχω ηδη, αλλα αυτο ειναι τρις χειροτερο απο το jdownloader για διακοπες αποσυνδεσεων
> 
> ξεχασα να αναφερω το internet download manager που πιστευω οτι ειναι ισαξιο η πολλυ καλυτερο απο το jdownloader οσο αφορα τις αποσυνδεσεις, επειδη εαν κοπει η συνδεση εχεις την δυνατοτητα resume
> 
> το μοναδικο του μειονεκτημα ειναι  η μη δυνατοτητα extracting αρχειων  , καθως και η δυνατοτητα μονο του netload+megaupload οσο αφορα για εγκατασταση κωδικων filehosters



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση,κάτι έχεις ρυθμίσει λάθος.Το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 6 μήνες και δεν έχω ποτέ αποσυνδέσεις ή όταν χρειαστεί να κάνω resume ,το κάνω πάντα και μάλιστα έχω αλλάξει premium account στην μέση του download χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. :Wink:

----------


## psytransas

Παντως αν το σκεφτειτε, με Happy Hours και IDM με χρονικα προγραμματισμενο download (ωστε να αποφευγεται το ξενυχτι) δινει τα περισσοτερα GB απο ποτε!

----------


## pelopas1

> Παντως αν το σκεφτειτε, με Happy Hours και IDM με χρονικα προγραμματισμενο download (ωστε να αποφευγεται το ξενυχτι) δινει τα περισσοτερα GB απο ποτε!


θυμησε μου με ποιο προγραμμα του firefox σου δειχνει, ποτε εχει happy hours? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## psytransas

Καθε μερα 03-11

http://rapidshare.com/news.html

----------


## pelopas1

> Καθε μερα 03-11
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/news.html


βαρβαρη ωρα

και κατεβαζεις αβερτα? η υπαρχει οριο? :Thinking:

----------


## body125z

cryptload και  free user  σε  rapidshare  και αντε γεια...
σιχαθηκα με τουσ αγυρτες...
τωρα μπορω και ξεπερνω το οριο των 2,66 χωρις να πληρωνω...
για τα υπολοιπα megauload , zippyshare  και  torrent
το βημα αυτο επρεπε να γινει απο καιρο και απο πολλους μπας και βαλουν μυαλο οι εκει κλεφτες που θελουνε να πληρωνουμε και να περιμενυμε να ξημερωσει για να κατεβασουμε, ελεος!
Αν δεν λογικευτουν  τερμα το οριο δηλαδη  δε ξαναγυρνω :Closed topic:

----------


## psytransas

> βαρβαρη ωρα
> 
> και κατεβαζεις αβερτα? η υπαρχει οριο?


Oτι κατεβασεις σε αυτες τις ωρες μετραει μονο το 10% του μεγεθους του.

Κατεβαζεις 4000ΜΒ, χρεωνεσαι 400ΜΒ

Μια χαρα ειναι η ωρα...Βαζεις IDM, βαζεις τα αρχεια στη λιστα του και τον ρυθμιζεις να ξεκινησει το download απο 3 και να σταματησει στις 11 (αν δεν εχει τελειωσει νωριτερα τη λιστα των αρχειων) και πας για υπνο...

----------


## body125z

Eιναι τρελό να πληρώνεις για κάτι και να σου λένε και τι ωρα θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις.....
Οπως και είναι τρελό σανελεύθερος χρηστης να κατεβάζω περισσότερο απο οτι με συνδρομή (σε λογικές παντα ώρες και οχι στις 3 με φουλ φεγγαρι).... :Evil:

----------


## blade_

> cryptload και  free user  σε  rapidshare  και αντε γεια...


ακριβως αυτο κανω...μη τρελαθουμε κιολας...


αληθεια εμενα μου κανει συνδεση επανασυνδεση και συνηθως μου πεφτει το μσν...

υπαρχει τροπος να μη γινεται ουτε αυτο?

αν κ δεν ειμαι αχαριστος... :Razz:

----------


## BOBBY

> ακριβως αυτο κανω...μη τρελαθουμε κιολας...
> 
> 
> αληθεια εμενα μου κανει συνδεση επανασυνδεση και συνηθως μου πεφτει το μσν...
> 
> υπαρχει τροπος να μη γινεται ουτε αυτο?
> 
> αν κ δεν ειμαι αχαριστος...


Ε,γίνεσαι και εσύ λίγο αχάριστος... :Razz: 

Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται αυτό από την στιγμή που το ρούτερ κάνει reboot για να πάρει άλλη ip.Αυτομάτως όλες οι συνδέσεις σου κόβονται. :Smile: 

Πάντως,τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνει πολλά κόλπα το Rs και μου την έχει δώσει.Μα πότε θα κατεβάσω όλες τις σεζόν του Csi Las Vegas;;;;  :Whistle:

----------


## body125z

Αν και έχω ενεργοποιημένο το να κανει επαννεκινηση καθε φορα περιμένει περι τα 15 λεπτα για να ξανακατεβασει. Παρολα αυτα δεν με πολυχαλαει μιας και μια ταινια των 800ΜΒ σε 4 ραρ  θέλει περίπου 1μιση ωρα . Μια χαρα και τζαμπα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αν και έχω ενεργοποιημένο το να κανει επαννεκινηση καθε φορα περιμένει περι τα 15 λεπτα για να ξανακατεβασει. Παρολα αυτα δεν με πολυχαλαει μιας και μια ταινια των 800ΜΒ σε 4 ραρ  θέλει περίπου 1μιση ωρα . Μια χαρα και τζαμπα!


Δε χρειάζεται να κάνει επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ για να αλλάξει η ΙΡ στο Jdownload... Απλά να αποσυνδέει το Internet, υπόθεση 7δευτερολέπτων είναι... Βρες καλύτερο script code για το ρούτερ σου...  :Wink:

----------


## xmperop1

Διακοπή μεταφοράς δεδομένων
Η σύνδεση στο ssl.rapidshare.com τερματίστηκε απρόσμενα. Μερικά από τα δεδομένα μπορεί να μην έχουν μεταφερθεί.
Η εφαρμογή συνδέθηκε επιτυχώς, αλλά η σύνδεση διακόπηκε κατά την μεταφορά πληροφοριών.  Παρακαλώ προσπαθήστε ξανά.
    * Μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε με άλλες σελίδες; Ελέγξτε τη σύνδεση του δικτύου σας.
    * Ακόμα έχετε πρόβλημα; Συμβουλευτείτε το διαχειριστή του συστήματος ή τον πάροχο σας.

Σφάλμα επαναφοράς δικτύου
Το έγγραφο δεν περιέχει δεδομένα.
Ο δεσμός σε αυτήν τη σελίδα διακόπηκε απρόσμενα κατά τη διαπραγμάτευση σύνδεσης ή τη μεταφορά δεδομένων. Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα δικτύου μεταξύ της σελίδας και του υπολογιστή σας.  

Αυτά τα μηνύματα παίρνω από χθές το βράδυ προσπαθώντας να συνδεθώ με το Rapidshare.com και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να καταβάσω τίποτα από πουθενά.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει????????

Ακυρο ήθελε ρισετ το μόντεμ.

----------


## Jazzer

Βρε θηρία πότε προλαβαίνετε και βλέπετε / ακούτε όλο αυτό το υλικό που κατεβάζετε ;
Kατέβασα 4 δίσκους, από τους οποίους 2 που μου άρεσαν πολύ, θα αγοράσω σήμερα μετά τη δουλειά (με αυτό τον τρόπο χρησιμοποιώ το RS, ακούω και αν μου κάνει το αγοράζω) και μιλάμε ότι με το ζόρι βρήκα χρόνο για να τα ακούσω καλά και να αποφασίσω !

----------


## efo355

Αυριο λήγει ο λογαριασμός μου στο rs!
Αντε γειά rapidshare και άμα με ξαναδείς.....

----------


## LOUKAS32

εμενα ληγει 8 του μηνος.

επειδη με βολευει 3-11 να κατεβαζω , ισως να κανω μια 3μηνη ανανεωση.

----------


## blade_

bobby κ σενα αχαριστουλη σε βλεπω χαχαχαχα

bosy125z δεν εχεις ορισει το ρουτερ σου γι αυτο δε σου κανει επανεκκινηση...πανε στις ρυθμισεις κ επελεξε το

----------


## body125z

> bobby κ σενα αχαριστουλη σε βλεπω χαχαχαχα
> 
> bosy125z δεν εχεις ορισει το ρουτερ σου γι αυτο δε σου κανει επανεκκινηση...πανε στις ρυθμισεις κ επελεξε το


ok  ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια  :Wink:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

δοκιμάσε αυτό το plug-in για το firefox
http://shiftdelete.net/dl/skipscreen-download_290.html

χωρίς να έχω βάλει άλλο πρόγραμμα, δεν περιμένω πριν να κατεβάσω αρχεία..

δοκιμάστε και πείτε μου

----------


## john_who

> δοκιμάσε αυτό το plug-in για το firefox
> http://shiftdelete.net/dl/skipscreen-download_290.html
> 
> χωρίς να έχω βάλει άλλο πρόγραμμα, δεν περιμένω πριν να κατεβάσω αρχεία..
> 
> δοκιμάστε και πείτε μου


Πολύ καλό! ευχαριστώ! Μας έκανες (και έκαναν) μάγκες!!!

----------


## kostas_1966

Δηλαδη αυτο καταργει την 15λεπτη καθυστερηση του ραπιντ αναμεσα σε 2 d/l?

----------


## BOBBY

Δεν παρακάμπτει το χρονικό όριο αλλά τις σελίδες που δεν χρειάζεται να βλέπεις.Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του Cryptload ή του JDwonloader.

----------


## DioNiSis_000

εγώ που το δοκίμασα παρακάμπτει μόνο τη σελίδα που επιλέγεις μεταξύ free και premium download και δεν περιμένεις τα 70sec που μετρά αντίστροφα μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το download

----------


## Gastone

> εγώ που το δοκίμασα παρακάμπτει μόνο τη σελίδα που επιλέγεις μεταξύ free και premium download και δεν περιμένεις τα 70sec που μετρά αντίστροφα μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το download



DioNiSis δοκιμασε το (Ε)lephant πολύ χρήσιμο  και ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΟ πρόγραμμα για free downloading απο rapidshare megaupload κλπ.

Κανεις copy ta links και κατεβαζει, κανει μονο του reconnect. Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι πανευκολες και για τον πλέον αρχάρειο και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ποιο ρουτερ εχεις κλπ. όπως σε cruptload. Εγω εχω το μαπα το philips.
 
Το πρόγραμμα θα το βρεισ εδω
http://www.e-lephant.org/

Στο παρακατω site εχει οδηγιες (ειναι για προηγουμενη εκδοση αλλα οι διαφορες ειναι απειροελαχιστες)


http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/...e-downloading/

----------


## BOBBY

Όσοι έχετε Premium ή Collectors Account μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε την τύχη σας για να κερδίσετε 50.000 ευρώ μετρητά.

Μπαίνετε στο λογαριασμό σας και αγοράζετε ένα λαχνό με 50 rapidpoints. 1η Ιουνίου θα γίνει η κλήρωση. :One thumb up: 

Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση εδώ :

*RapidShare is giving away 50.000 Euro in cash*


"Are you looking forward to your next well-deserved holiday? Wouldn't it be great if you won the lottery and had lots of money to spend additionally?

We are holding a drawing for 50.000 Euro in cash, and the best part of it is: you can participate for free!

You simply exchange 50 RapidPoints for one lottery ticket in the Premium Zone, and your ticket will automatically participate in the drawing. You can even get more than one ticket if you want to increase your winning chance. If you don't have a Premium Account, you can of course participate using a free Collector's Account.

Our FAQ describe how to collect RapidPoints,. The Premium or Collector's Zone always shows your current amount of RapidPoints and lottery tickets.

On June 1st, 2009 we will draw the winner out of all lottery tickets.

The winner will be notified by e-mail, so if you want to participate in the drawing, please check if the E-mail address associated with your account is correct."



Άντε,ευκαιρία να κερδίσουμε και κάτι από αυτό!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Τι να τα κάνουμε τα 50.000 ευρώ που θα κληρωθούν ; Εδώ δε ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε τόσα ευρώ που πέφτουν καθημερινά από τις τσέπες μας , κι άλλα ;  :ROFL:

----------


## paraskdi

> Τι να τα κάνουμε τα 50.000 ευρώ που θα κληρωθούν ; Εδώ δε ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε τόσα ευρώ που πέφτουν καθημερινά από τις τσέπες μας , κι άλλα ;


Πως φαίνεται το χρήμα. :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

To έχει ρίξει στη "κοινωνική προσφορά" το Rapidshare. Kατέβαζε κόσμε μετά τις 2 τη νύχτα με χρέωση μόνο 10 % του ορίου, κλήρωση τώρα και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο !  :Razz:

----------


## tallsman

> To έχει ρίξει στη "κοινωνική προσφορά" το Rapidshare. Kατέβαζε κόσμε μετά τις 2 τη νύχτα με χρέωση μόνο 10 % του ορίου, κλήρωση τώρα και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο !


Μετα τις 3 τη νυχτα γιατι αν αρχισεις στις 2 δεν θα εχεις καθολου GB μετα

----------


## Jazzer

> Μετα τις 3 τη νυχτα γιατι αν αρχισεις στις 2 δεν θα εχεις καθολου GB μετα


Σωστά είναι μετά τις 3, δηλαδή την πιο κατάλληλη ώρα αν ξυπνάς πρωί για δουλειά  :Razz: 
Εκτός κι αν ρυθμίσεις τον download manager, αλλά ποιός ασχολείται τώρα ;  :Razz:

----------


## psytransas

> Εκτός κι αν ρυθμίσεις τον download manager, αλλά ποιός ασχολείται τώρα ;


Δυο click παραπανω θα σε κουρασουν ?  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Ανέβηκε το όριο στο rapidshare από τα 15 στα 25γίγα. Βλέπω καλά στον λογαριασμό μου;  :Confused:

----------


## cakavera

> Ανέβηκε το όριο στο rapidshare από τα 15 στα 25γίγα. Βλέπω καλά στον λογαριασμό μου;


Μια χαρα βλεπεις.
Ισως ετοιμαζονται να σταματησουν το κολπακι με το 10%.

----------


## chrismasgr

Ισως το ότι κάποιοι έφυγαν τους έτσουκσε. Πολύ καλό νέο.

----------


## psytransas

Και ποσα GB/μερα βαζουν στα accounts ?

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

:Whistle: 


Αλήθεια ανέβηκε το όριο; Θέλω να πάρω νέο λογαριασμό.. για αυτό..

----------


## Άρης13

Απ'οσο βλεπω ανεβηκε το οριο. Καμια εντυπωση δεν μου κανει

----------


## mrsaccess

Έχω πετύχει όμως τελευταία και πολλά deleted links. Συγκεκριμένα με 1mbit γραμμή δεν προλάβαινε να κατέβει επεισόδιο σειράς γιατί μέχρι να έρθουν τα πρώτα parts είχαν αφαιρεθεί τα τελευταία.  :Thinking:

----------


## psytransas

> Μια χαρα βλεπεις.
> Ισως ετοιμαζονται να σταματησουν το κολπακι με το 10%.


Φανταζεστε με το νεο οριο να το αφησουν και αυτο...?  :Respekt:

----------


## paraskdi

Αυτά τα έχω κλείσει εγώ. :Razz: 
Πάντως ανέβηκε το όριο στα 25 gb την ημέρα. :One thumb up: 
Είδες τι κάνει ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## thanasis38

ας προσεχαν. με τις ηλιθιοτητες που εκαναν τι περιμεναν? εφυγε μαλλον πολυς κοσμος γι αυτο το εκαναν μαλλον

----------


## psytransas

> Είδες τι κάνει ο ανταγωνισμός.


 :Twisted Evil: We Have The Power :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cakavera

> Φανταζεστε με το νεο οριο να το αφησουν και αυτο...?


Mακαρι.
Πολυ με βολεψε  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Αυτά τα έχω κλείσει εγώ.
> Πάντως ανέβηκε το όριο στα 25 gb την ημέρα.
> Είδες τι κάνει ο ανταγωνισμός.


Οπότε αύριο πρωί πρωί τράπεζα και μετά αγορά νέου λογαριασμού   :Whistle:   :Laughing:

----------


## thanasis38

> Αυτά τα έχω κλείσει εγώ.
> Πάντως ανέβηκε το όριο στα 25 gb την ημέρα.
> Είδες τι κάνει ο ανταγωνισμός.


δεν ειναι 25γιγα την ημερα τις 5 μερες ειναι τα 25 γιγα.δηλαδη απο 2.66 την ημερα το πηγαν 5. :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

> δεν ειναι 25γιγα την ημερα τις 5 μερες ειναι τα 25 γιγα.δηλαδη απο 2.66 την ημερα το πηγαν 5.


Άραγε για πόσο καιρό ακόμα τα 5 GB την ημέρα ;  :Thinking: 
Aφού ως γνωστόν, τα παιδιά του Rapidshare είναι εντελώς αναποφάσιστοι στο θέμα ημερήσιων ορίων !  :Razz:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> δεν ειναι 25γιγα την ημερα τις 5 μερες ειναι τα 25 γιγα.δηλαδη απο 2.66 την ημερα το πηγαν 5.


Τότε ας μας λείπει καλύτερα...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Είμαστε καλυμμένοι και με torrents  :Smoker:  :Laughing:

----------


## krasi

ξεκίνησαν με τσάμπα όλα και σιγά σιγά βάλανε σίδερα παντού. καλή τεχνική μάρκετιγκ πάντως...

----------


## iakinthos

> δεν ειναι 25γιγα την ημερα τις 5 μερες ειναι τα 25 γιγα.δηλαδη απο 2.66 την ημερα το πηγαν 5.


Εσύ @thanasis38 από που το βγάζεις το αυτό το συμπέρασμα :Thinking: 
Γιατί εγώ το μόνο που βλέπω είναι 25000ΜΒ στο λογαριασμό μου και στα news που κοίταξα, δεν είδα να αναφέρουν ούτε καν την αύξηση του ορίου :Wink: 
Το διάβασες κάπου και αν ναί, πού?

----------


## furious99

> Άραγε για πόσο καιρό ακόμα τα 5 GB την ημέρα ; 
> Aφού ως γνωστόν, τα παιδιά του Rapidshare είναι εντελώς αναποφάσιστοι στο θέμα ημερήσιων ορίων !


Δεν ειναι αναποφασιστοι, πονηροι ειναι...
Λιγοστευουν οι πελατες, ανοιγουμε τη στροφιγγα. Αυξανονται, την κλεινουμε...

Ειχαν καλομαθει που παλιοτερα με τα divx και τα mp3 πολλοι δεν εκαναν full χρηση του λογαριασμου τους, αλλα τωρα με τις δισκογραφιες, τις 720p και 1080p ταινιες, τα xbox games και χιλια δυο αλλα μεγαλα αρχεια, τα χρησιμοποιουν μεχρι το τελευταιο GB.

Προσωπικα το θεωρω τελειως απαραδεκτο να πληρωνεις κατι και μετα να ερχεται μονομερως και να σου κοβει απο αυτο που πληρωσες. Επισης με ενοχλησε πολυ οτι με πολλους αλλους downloaders (που κανουν πολλες συνδεσεις ταυτοχρονα) εκτος απο αυτον που βγαζει το rapidshare, σου κλεβει μερικα GB (και αυτος του rapidshare δεν επιτρεπει πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα να κατεβαινουν μεχρι 5 νομιζω)...

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Δεν ειναι αναποφασιστοι, πονηροι ειναι...
> Λιγοστευουν οι πελατες, ανοιγουμε τη στροφιγγα. Αυξανονται, την κλεινουμε...
> 
> Ειχαν καλομαθει που παλιοτερα με τα divx και τα mp3 πολλοι δεν εκαναν full χρηση του λογαριασμου τους, αλλα τωρα με τις δισκογραφιες, τις 720p και 1080p ταινιες, τα xbox games και χιλια δυο αλλα μεγαλα αρχεια, τα χρησιμοποιουν μεχρι το τελευταιο GB.
> 
> Προσωπικα το θεωρω τελειως απαραδεκτο να πληρωνεις κατι και μετα να ερχεται μονομερως και να σου κοβει απο αυτο που πληρωσες. Επισης με ενοχλησε πολυ οτι με πολλους αλλους downloaders (που κανουν πολλες συνδεσεις ταυτοχρονα) εκτος απο αυτον που βγαζει το rapidshare, σου κλεβει μερικα GB (και αυτος του rapidshare δεν επιτρεπει πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα να κατεβαινουν μεχρι 5 νομιζω)...


download manage εννοείς;
Νομίζω ότι το IDM λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Στο flashget σου κλέβει το όριο  :Embarassed:

----------


## fadasma

Δε νομίζω οτι αύξησαν τα 2.66 που δίνουν την ημέρα. Απλά αύξησαν σε 25Gb το buffer που υπάρχει όταν δεν τα χρησιμοποιείς.
Πάντως ο λόγος που θα με κάνει να φύγω σίγουρα από το RS είναι οτι διαγράφουν τα links με το παραμικρό.

----------


## theofilos79

> Δε νομίζω οτι αύξησαν τα 2.66 που δίνουν την ημέρα. Απλά αύξησαν σε 25Gb το buffer που υπάρχει όταν δεν τα χρησιμοποιείς.
> Πάντως ο λόγος που θα με κάνει να φύγω σίγουρα από το RS είναι οτι διαγράφουν τα links με το παραμικρό.


από ότι βλέω υπάρχουν και αλλού πορστοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια...... :Whistle:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> από ότι βλέω υπάρχουν και αλλού πορστοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια......


netload
megaupload
megashare
κτκλπ  :Laughing: 


ή ακόμα και trackers με τα οποία βολεύτηκα εγώ  :Whistle:

----------


## thanasis38

> Εσύ @thanasis38 από που το βγάζεις το αυτό το συμπέρασμα
> Γιατί εγώ το μόνο που βλέπω είναι 25000ΜΒ στο λογαριασμό μου και στα news που κοίταξα, δεν είδα να αναφέρουν ούτε καν την αύξηση του ορίου
> Το διάβασες κάπου και αν ναί, πού?


αυτο υπηρχε και παλια και αυτο βλεπω οτι κανουν και τωρα.εχασαν πολυ πελατεια ανεβηκε ο ανταγωνισμος οποτε επρεπε να κανουν κατι και αυτοι.

----------


## tallsman

> αυτο υπηρχε και παλια και αυτο βλεπω οτι κανουν και τωρα.εχασαν πολυ πελατεια ανεβηκε ο ανταγωνισμος οποτε επρεπε να κανουν κατι και αυτοι.


Eγω πιστευω οτι πανε να χρυσωσουν το χαπι επειδη εδωσαν ιp χρηστη στις Αρχες στην Γερμανια

----------


## thourios

More traffic for our Premium customers
April 29, 2009

In addition to the Premium HappyHours, RapidShare is glad to announce another good news for Premium customers. 

Our latest upgrade enables us to permanently raise the traffic credit to 5 GB per day. Up to 25 GB of traffic can be collected

http://rapidshare.com/news.html

 :Thinking:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Μας κοροιδεύουν  :Thumb down:

----------


## LOUKAS32

γκρινια γκρινια, εγω ειμαι σουπερ με το βραδινο !!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## dkns

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν ξέρω κάτω από ποιές προυποθέσεις "εδωσαν" τον χρήστη, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν φοβερό support team.
Το μεσημέρι πρόσεξα ότι είχαν εξαφανιστεί 20.000 πόντοι από το λογαριασμό μου. Βλέποντας τα logs διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιος με ip από USA (προφανώς proxy) είχε δημιουργήσει 2 νέους λογαριασμούς με τους πόντους μου μόλις πριν λίγες ώρες.
Έστειλα αμέσως email στο support και σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα μου στείλαν απάντηση. Οι 2 νέοι λογαριασμοί διαγράφηκαν και οι πόντοι ξαναπροστέθηκαν στο λογαριασμό μου.  :One thumb up: 
Πάντα χρησιμοποιώ το security lock. Μια φορά το αμέλησα και να το αποτέλεσμα.
Χρησιμοποιείτε πάντα το security lock.  :Wink:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλα uploading sites


το mediafire ειναι το καλυτερο

----------


## BOBBY

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο που να προσφέρει αυτά που δίνει το Rs οπότε μένουμε εδώ. :Wink:

----------


## pelopas1

βρε παιδια εχω μια ερωτηση να κανω

ο λογαριασμος μου ληγει την παρασκευη 15/5.09

ο λογαριασμος μου θα ληξει αποψε στις 1  πρωι?(1 ωρα μπροστα ειμαστε απο γερμανια) :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

η ο λογαριασμος μου θα ληξει αυριο στις 1 το πρωι? :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

για να αρχισω να κατεβαζω οτι μπορεσω

----------


## thourios

Ποιά είναι η ερώτηση;

 :Thinking:

----------


## crypter

> για να αρχισω να κατεβαζω οτι μπορεσω


Ξεκινα απο τωρα να κατεβαζεις και οσο προλαβεις μεχρι αυριο.  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

> Ξεκινα απο τωρα να κατεβαζεις και οσο προλαβεις μεχρι αυριο.


δηλαδη μιλαμε για σημερα μεχρι τις 12μμ(ωρα γερμανιας) 1μμ(ωρα ελλαδας)? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## paraskdi

> δηλαδη μιλαμε για σημερα μεχρι τις 12μμ(ωρα γερμανιας) 1μμ(ωρα ελλαδας)?


Βρε κατέβαζε μέχρι να σε κόψουν.

----------


## galans

Πιστεύω πως το Rapidshare είναι κορυφή στο είδος του. Προσωπικά δεν το αλλάζω με τίποτα.

----------


## zoug100

ποσο ειναι ρε παιδες το οριο καθε μερα στο rapidshare?ποσα giga?

----------


## psytransas

> ποσο ειναι ρε παιδες το οριο καθε μερα στο rapidshare?ποσα giga?


5 Gigabytes

----------


## zoug100

ισχυουν οι happy hours?και αν ναι για ποιες ωρες για Ελλαδα?Εκει οτι κατεβαζεις σου τρωει μονο το 10% ?

----------


## mrsaccess

3 το βράδυ με 11 το πρωί αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## pelopas1

θελω να ρωτησω περι uploading  το εξεις
εγω με ταχυτητα 8 mbps μου δινει απο 39 εως 41 kbps
σε μελλη τα οποια εχουν ταχυτητες απο 11 mbps και ανω  ποσο  uploading σας σας δινει το rapidshare? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> θελω να ρωτησω περι uploading  το εξεις
> εγω με ταχυτητα 8 mbps μου δινει απο 39 εως 41 kbps
> σε μελλη τα οποια εχουν ταχυτητες απο 11 mbps και ανω  ποσο  uploading σας σας δινει το rapidshare?



τα  8 mbit  στον ΟΤΕ  έχουν  384kbps  Up,  δηλάδη  ενα  max  εως  48Κ

----------


## pelopas1

> τα  8 mbit  στον ΟΤΕ  έχουν  384kbps  Up,  δηλάδη  ενα  max  εως  48Κ


δηλαδη στο 1 mbps ποσο μπορει να ειναι πανω κατω? :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

απο 80 kbps εως 90 kbps? :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> δηλαδη στο 1 mbps ποσο μπορει να ειναι πανω κατω?
> 
> απο 80 kbps εως 90 kbps?



Κάνεις την πράξη,  ταχύτητα/8     και βάζεις μέσα και τα  overhead

----------


## psytransas

> θελω να ρωτησω περι uploading  το εξεις
> εγω με ταχυτητα 8 mbps μου δινει απο 39 εως 41 kbps
> σε μελλη τα οποια εχουν ταχυτητες απο 11 mbps και ανω  ποσο  uploading σας σας δινει το rapidshare?


Εγω με 1024 upload, περιπου 100-110 KB/s

----------


## arial

Το rapidshare εχει και το rapidshare uploader που πιανεις το μαξιμουμ της ταχυτητας σου.

Εγω αυτο χρησιμοποιω οταν θελω να ανεβασω κατι, και οχι μεσω της σελιδας.

----------


## pelopas1

> Εγω με 1024 upload, περιπου 100-110 KB/s


δηλαδη αρχεια των 100 mb τα ανεβαζεις σε 5 λεπτα? :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το rapidshare εχει και το rapidshare uploader που πιανεις το μαξιμουν της ταχυτητας σου.
> 
> Εγω αυτο χρησιμοποιω οταν θελω να ανεβασω κατι, και οχι μεσω της σελιδας.


αυτο χρησιμοποιω τωρα
και εχει ενα θετικο/αρνητικο, αμμα κοπει η συνδεση το ακυρωνει, και το ενεργοποιει μολις δει οτι εκανες παλι connected...θα μπορουσαν να το ειχαν προγραμματισει με ενα pause, οποτε επειτα απο ενα connected να ανεβαζε απο εκει που κοπηκε η συνδεση

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάνεις την πράξη,  ταχύτητα/8     και βάζεις μέσα και τα  overhead


overhead?  :Thinking:

----------


## psytransas

> δηλαδη αρχεια των 100 mb τα ανεβαζεις σε 5 λεπτα?


Οχι. Ειναι περιπου 6ΜΒ/*λεπτο*, οποτε τα 100ΜΒ σε περιπου 17 λεπτα.

----------


## pelopas1

> Οχι. Ειναι περιπου 6ΜΒ/*λεπτο*, οποτε τα 100ΜΒ σε περιπου 17 λεπτα.


thanks  :Wink:

----------


## dkm

Το rapid μια χαρά ξεκίνησε και έγινε κολοσσός, αλλά μας τα χάλασε το τελευταίο 6μηνο...

----------


## Jazzer

Ναι όντως το rapidshare μας τα χάλασε τα όρια, τώρα όμως τα έφτιαξε πάλι, γιατί είμαστε καλά παιδιά  :Razz:

----------


## rioener

> Ναι όντως το rapidshare μας τα χάλασε τα όρια, τώρα όμως τα έφτιαξε πάλι, γιατί είμαστε καλά παιδιά


Πραγματικά 25 gb για 5 μέρες είναι αρκετά...

----------


## Jazzer

Για μένα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο όγκος download, αλλά ο διαθέσιμος ελεύθερος χρόνος, που δυστυχώς είναι πολύ περιορισμένος.
Το ερώτημα είναι :
Aκόμα και 100 GB ημερήσιο όριο να έχετε, υπάρχει χρόνος να δείτε ή να ακούσετε έστω και μέρος αυτού του υλικού ;
Aν ναι, είστε από τους τυχερούς !  :Razz:

----------


## rioener

> Για μένα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο όγκος download, αλλά ο διαθέσιμος ελεύθερος χρόνος, που δυστυχώς είναι πολύ περιορισμένος.
> Το ερώτημα είναι :
> Aκόμα και 100 GB ημερήσιο όριο να έχετε, υπάρχει χρόνος να δείτε ή να ακούσετε έστω και μέρος αυτού του υλικού ;
> Aν ναι, είστε από τους τυχερούς !


Όταν μιλάμε για HD υλικό,τότε μπορώ να σου πω ότι και τα 100 GB που αναφέρεις λίγα θα ήταν και φυσικά θα προλάβαινες να δεις τις ταινίες που κατέβασες.Για παράδειγμα μόνο θα σου αναφέρω ότι εχθές κατέβασα την τριλογία godfather, μεγέθους 80 GB, χρησιμοποιώντας τέσσερις(!!!) λογαριασμούς.Σε συνδυασμό με εκρηκτικές ταχύτητες (όπως π.χ. Παν/μιου), 1 ταινία να βλέπεις την ημέρα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου τα 100 δεν σου φτάνουν...

........Auto merged post: rioener πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αλλά όπως είπα τα 25 είναι αρκετά για να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις από το σπίτι σχεδόν ότι θέλεις και να το βλέπεις/ακούς κλπ...

----------


## pelopas1

μια χαρα ειμασταν με το ημερησιο των 10 gbyte :Evil:

----------


## Jazzer

Μια ταινία την ημέρα ; Εδώ έχω αγοράσει ένα κάρο cd τον τελευταίο καιρό και με το ζόρι τα έχω ακούσει 1 φορά...  :Razz: 
rioener ανύπαντρος και με 8ωρη εργασία ;  :Razz:

----------


## rioener

> Μια ταινία την ημέρα ; Εδώ έχω αγοράσει ένα κάρο cd τον τελευταίο καιρό και με το ζόρι τα έχω ακούσει 1 φορά... 
> rioener ανύπαντρος και με 8ωρη εργασία ;


Στο 1 από τα 2 έπεσες μέσα και στο άλλο εν μέρη... :Whistle: 
8ωρο δουλεύω,και ανύπαντρος μεν αραβωνιασμένος δε :Laughing:

----------


## mrsaccess

Με το happy hours τα 25 μπορούν να γίνουν 250 ή 50 τη μέρα!

----------


## rioener

> Με το happy hours τα 25 μπορούν να γίνουν 250 ή 50 τη μέρα!


Σωστός...Μπορείς να αφήσεις το βράδυ τον υπολογιστή να κατεβάζει και το πρωί θα είσαι κομπλέ!

----------


## psolord

Συγγνώμην για το bump! :Embarassed: 

Έχω μία απορία σχετική με τα όρια. Τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες, έχω βάλει τον υπολογιστή και κατεβάζει ένα κάρο πράγματα απο Rapidshare. Το όριο που μου δείχνει είναι κολλημένο στα 25000ΜΒ! Έχει γίνει κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει, ή απλά έχει κολλήσει ο server που κρατάει λογαριασμό? :Thinking:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> Συγγνώμην για το bump!
> 
> Έχω μία απορία σχετική με τα όρια. Τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες, έχω βάλει τον υπολογιστή και κατεβάζει ένα κάρο πράγματα απο Rapidshare. Το όριο που μου δείχνει είναι κολλημένο στα 25000ΜΒ! Έχει γίνει κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει, ή απλά έχει κολλήσει ο server που κρατάει λογαριασμό?


Super Happy Hours for Premium users

July 3, 2009
To test parts of our new infrastructure, we have just disabled any traffic limits for premium users. This means unlimited downloading for all our premium customers. Have fun! Please notice that we may revoke this feature at any time without prior  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## and64

Και εγω το πρωί το είδα, από προχθες κατεβάζω και δεν πεφτει  με τπτ το όριο :ROFL:

----------


## psolord

> Super Happy Hours for Premium users
> 
> July 3, 2009
> To test parts of our new infrastructure, we have just disabled any traffic limits for premium users. This means unlimited downloading for all our premium customers. Have fun! Please notice that we may revoke this feature at any time without prior


Πωπω εντελώς κατα τύχη χρειάστηκα αυτά τα δεδομένα. Συνήθως είμαι πάντα στα 25000ΜΒ μιας και δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιώ αλλά κοίτα τώρα που χρειάστηκα πολλά παραπάνω! :Razz:  :One thumb up: 

Με βάση το παραπάνω μήνυμα τους, ελπίζω να ανακοινώσουν, νέους, ευνοϊκότερους όρους, πριν λήξει η συνδρομή μου τον Αύγουστο. Απλά για να είμαι πιο χαλαρός just in case!

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Αν ήξερα ότι θα διαρκέσει πολύ αυτό π.χ. 1-2 εβδομάδες θα έπαιρνα νέο λογαριασμό για να κατεβάσω σε 1-2 εβδομάδες ότι θέλω!
Αλλά εγώ μετά από όλα αυτά που έγιναν δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι!  :Sad:   :Thumb down:

----------


## and64

> Αν ήξερα ότι θα διαρκέσει πολύ αυτό π.χ. 1-2 εβδομάδες θα έπαιρνα νέο λογαριασμό για να κατεβάσω σε 1-2 εβδομάδες ότι θέλω!
> Αλλά εγώ μετά από όλα αυτά που έγιναν δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι!


Kαλα ναι, μπορεί μεθαύριο να πουνε αρκετα κατεβάσατε φτάνει, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Jazzer

Οι άνθρωποι ανοίξανε τέρμα τις "κάνουλες", κι εσείς είστε καχύποπτοι !
Μα δε βλέπετε ότι το έκαναν γιατί μας αγαπάνε αλλά και για να αυξηθούν οι πωλήσεις σκληρών δίσκων ;  :Razz:

----------


## fadasma

Τώρα που έχουν σταματήσει οι σειρές και οι ταινίες λογικό είναι να έχει πέσει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο, από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι θα μπουν τα ετεροχρονισμένα όρια του rapidshare.

----------


## paraskdi

> Τώρα που έχουν σταματήσει οι σειρές και οι ταινίες λογικό είναι να έχει πέσει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο, από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι θα μπουν τα ετεροχρονισμένα όρια του rapidshare.


Ελπίζω όχι.

----------


## psolord

> Τώρα που έχουν σταματήσει οι σειρές και οι ταινίες λογικό είναι να έχει πέσει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο, από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι θα μπουν τα ετεροχρονισμένα όρια του rapidshare.


Να λες, τώρα που έφυγε ο Έλληνας διακοπές, έχει πέσει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο! :Laughing:

----------


## arial

Kαι καινουργιες ταινιες βγενουν και το καλοκαιρι  :Smile:

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Καινουργιες και καλες φυσικά όπως το νέο Transformers..

Άντε όπου να'ναι θα βγει σε bluray ποιότητα..

Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν τα happy hours μέχρι τότε! :laugh: :laugh:

----------


## arial

> Καινουργιες και καλες φυσικά όπως το νέο Transformers..
> 
> Άντε όπου να'ναι θα βγει σε bluray ποιότητα..
> 
> Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν τα happy hours μέχρι τότε! :laugh: :laugh:



Εεεεε πριν λιγες μερες βγηκε και το Ice Age 3, αμα το βρω μεταγλωτισμενο θα το κατεβασω για τις ξαδερφες μου  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Super Happy Hours μας τελείωσε! :Sad:

----------


## arial

Πολυ κρατησε  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Super Happy Hours μας τελείωσε!


Τουλαχιστον παρεμεινε το μετρο με το 10% της κινησης τις νυχτερινες ωρες. Εφοσον ο τεχνικος ελεγχος υπηρξε επιτυχης δεν αποκλειεται αργοτερα να επαναφερουν καποιο αντιστοιχο μετρο.  :Razz:

----------


## lg2004

Εγώ πάντως κοντεύω 1 χρόνο που παίρνω συνδρομές στο rapidshare και έχω κατεβάσει άπειρα GB's ταινίες,προγράμματα,παιχνίδια και πάντα μου μένει traffic left ! 
και έτσι να το κάνουν εγώ θα συνεχίζω να ανανεώνω γιατί προτιμώ να κατεβάζω με όλη την εφικτή ταχύτητα που πιάνω παρά με 100 και 200kb/s με torrents ή να κάνω restart το ρούτερ ανά 1 download..
rapidshare ftw..

----------


## panoc

> Και εγω το πρωί το είδα, από προχθες κατεβάζω και δεν πεφτει  με τπτ το όριο


εμενα παλι το οριο πεφτει κανονικα...

----------


## and64

> εμενα παλι το οριο πεφτει κανονικα...


Ναι μας τελείωσε πλέον!! Ηταν τεστ οπως αναφέρει και στην ανακοίνωση :Wink:

----------


## tallsman

> Εγώ πάντως κοντεύω 1 χρόνο που παίρνω συνδρομές στο rapidshare και έχω κατεβάσει άπειρα GB's ταινίες,προγράμματα,παιχνίδια και πάντα μου μένει traffic left ! 
> και έτσι να το κάνουν εγώ θα συνεχίζω να ανανεώνω γιατί προτιμώ να κατεβάζω με όλη την εφικτή ταχύτητα που πιάνω παρά με 100 και 200kb/s με torrents ή να κάνω restart το ρούτερ ανά 1 download..
> rapidshare ftw..


Τα απειρα που τα ειδες.Αφου σου δινει συγκεκριμενα GB καθε μερα.Δεν βλεπεις οτι απο το περασμενο καλοκαιρι σε κοροιδευουν σχεδον καθε μηνα με τις ανακοινωσεις που βγαζουν.Με αποκορυφωμα την προχθεσινη.Υστερα απο πετυχημενο τεχνικο ελεγχο σταματαμε το unlimited οριο και ξαναγυρναμε στα παλια.Αμα δεν ειναι κοροιδια αυτο τοτε τι ειναι ?

----------


## psytransas

Ωραιο *FreeLeech* ηταν  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

> Τα απειρα που τα ειδες.Αφου σου δινει συγκεκριμενα GB καθε μερα.Δεν βλεπεις οτι απο το περασμενο καλοκαιρι σε κοροιδευουν σχεδον καθε μηνα με τις ανακοινωσεις που βγαζουν.Με αποκορυφωμα την προχθεσινη.Υστερα απο πετυχημενο τεχνικο ελεγχο σταματαμε το unlimited οριο και ξαναγυρναμε στα παλια.Αμα δεν ειναι κοροιδια αυτο τοτε τι ειναι ?



Πιστεύω οτι όντως ήταν πραγματικό τεστ. Θα δούμε σίγουρα κάποιου είδους νέα απόφαση μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.

Άμα δε το σκεφτόμουμε εγωιστικά, θα καταλάβουμε οτι το Rapidshare δεν μπορεί να δώσει unlimited downloads. Έχει τόσο όγκο δεδομένων και τόσο κόσμο που απλά θα σπάσει.

Είπαμε, RS+κάτι άλλο, είναι ο καλύτερος συνδυασμός για τις προμήθειες! Το 5 μέχρι 25 μου κάνει και νομίζω και στους περισσότερους. Το 2,66 μέχρι 10 απλά είναι αυτοκαταστροφικό. Το 5 μέχρι 10 είναι πολύ μέτριο. Νομίζω οτι πήραν το μήνυμα τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντος.

Έχεις megaupload, neload, hotfile, megashares με πολύ οργανωμένες κοινότητες για να κάθεσαι να παρακαλάς το RS.

----------


## tallsman

> Πιστεύω οτι όντως ήταν πραγματικό τεστ. Θα δούμε σίγουρα κάποιου είδους νέα απόφαση μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.
> 
> Άμα δε το σκεφτόμουμε εγωιστικά, θα καταλάβουμε οτι το Rapidshare δεν μπορεί να δώσει unlimited downloads. Έχει τόσο όγκο δεδομένων και τόσο κόσμο που απλά θα σπάσει.
> 
> Είπαμε, RS+κάτι άλλο, είναι ο καλύτερος συνδυασμός για τις προμήθειες! Το 5 μέχρι 25 μου κάνει και νομίζω και στους περισσότερους. Το 2,66 μέχρι 10 απλά είναι αυτοκαταστροφικό. Το 5 μέχρι 10 είναι πολύ μέτριο. Νομίζω οτι πήραν το μήνυμα τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντος.
> 
> Έχεις megaupload, neload, hotfile, megashares με πολύ οργανωμένες κοινότητες για να κάθεσαι να παρακαλάς το RS.


Φιλε psolord αυτα τα γραφω για ολο το υπολοιπο κοσμο που περιμενει κατι καλυτερο απο το rapid(μιας και ειναι ο μοναδικος hoster που ασχολουνται).Για εμας αυτα που δινει ειναι υπεραρκετα.

----------


## psolord

> Φιλε psolord αυτα τα γραφω για ολο το υπολοιπο κοσμο που περιμενει κατι καλυτερο απο το rapid(μιας και ειναι ο μοναδικος hoster που ασχολουνται).Για εμας αυτα που δινει ειναι υπεραρκετα.


Ναι βρε συ. Γενικά μιλούσα. Το "εγωιστικά" προφανώς δεν το έγραψα για σένα! Και το "πάντος" ήταν "πάντως"! :Embarassed:  :Razz:

----------


## freak27

Ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση, αλλαξα λογαριασμο, αγοράζοντας καινουριο account και αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως πλεον δεν μπορω να κατεβασω απο rapidshare με τον Orbit. Καμια ιδεα? Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## and64

Εχεις ενεργοποιήσει τα direct downloads στα settings;

----------


## freak27

Ναι, το περιεργο ειναι πως αυτο αρχισε να συμβαινει απο τοτε που αγορασα το καινουριο account με τα 5 gb. Μεχρι τοτε ειχα την παλια πολιτικη των 10gb τη μερα. Δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι συμβαινει...

----------


## crypter

Με idm σου παρουσιαζει την ιδια συμπεριφορα;

----------


## and64

Οντως για δοκίμασε τον idm! Εγω αυτόν χρησιμοποιώ και δεν ειχα ποτέ πρόβλημα...

----------


## psytransas

*Please note that on October 20th, 2009 a new method of storage management will come into effect.

If an account is using more than 25 GB, all inactive files associated with that account will be deleted.

Active files (i.e. files that have been downloaded at least once during the last 90 days) will of course not be deleted, regardless of the storage used.*

Μαλλον ξεμειναν απο σκληρους δισκους...

----------


## WAntilles

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις καί τον JDownloader.

Είναι και cross-platform / OS-independent, και δεν απαιτεί web browser ανοικτό.

----------


## gtklocker

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις καί τον JDownloader.
> 
> Είναι και cross-platform / OS-independent, και δεν απαιτεί web browser ανοικτό.


+1, όπως και ο aria2c, είναι μαμάτος.  :Smile: 

Μόνο σε Linux όμως.  :Smile:

----------


## michael47

αισχος το rapidshare μονο mp3 τραγουδακια μπορεισ να καταβασεις πλεον,εγω που καταβαζω ματροσκες MKV kαι μουσικη WAV,APE τι γινετε.τερμα RAPISHARE μεχρι να βαλουν μιαλο.τωρα κατεωαζω με mtorent mkv ταινιες.ευτυχως εχω καλη ταχυτητα :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> αισχος το rapidshare μονο mp3 τραγουδακια μπορεισ να καταβασεις πλεον,εγω που καταβαζω ματροσκες MKV kαι μουσικη WAV,APE τι γινετε.τερμα RAPISHARE μεχρι να βαλουν μιαλο.τωρα κατεωαζω με mtorent mkv ταινιες.ευτυχως εχω καλη ταχυτητα


Ok αλλά αυτό δεν ειναι λύση.

----------


## ermis333

> αισχος το rapidshare μονο mp3 τραγουδακια μπορεισ να καταβασεις πλεον,εγω που καταβαζω ματροσκες MKV kαι μουσικη WAV,APE τι γινετε.τερμα RAPISHARE μεχρι να βαλουν μιαλο.τωρα κατεωαζω με mtorent mkv ταινιες.ευτυχως εχω καλη ταχυτητα


Τι δουλειά έχει το rapidshare με το είδος συμπίεσης που κατεβάζεις;;; Στο rapidshare κατεβάζεις ότι έχει ανεβάσει ο άλλος, δεν υπάρχει προτίμηση σε είδος συμπίεσης.

----------


## Manvol

> Τι δουλειά έχει το rapidshare με το είδος συμπίεσης που κατεβάζεις;;; Στο rapidshare κατεβάζεις ότι έχει ανεβάσει ο άλλος, δεν υπάρχει προτίμηση σε είδος συμπίεσης.


Προφανώς εννοεί ότι δεν του φτάνουν τα GB για video και...ασυμπίεστη μουσική (απ'ότι κατάλαβα).

----------


## Lagman

υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του φτάνουν να κατεβάσει από 50GB έως 250GB την ημέρα από το rapidshare ;

Άλλο αν η σύνδεση δεν φτάνει για τα happy hours.

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του φτάνουν να κατεβάσει από 50GB έως 250GB την ημέρα από το rapidshare ;


Όλοι όσοι είναι στη Forthnet  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όλοι όσοι είναι στη Forthnet


Δε ρώτησε αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δε μπορεί, ρώτησε αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δε του φτάνουν.

----------


## andreasp

> υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του φτάνουν να κατεβάσει από 50GB έως 250GB την ημέρα από το rapidshare ;
> 
> Άλλο αν η σύνδεση δεν φτάνει για τα happy hours.


Φυσικά! Αν είσαι τόσο καμμένος που έχεις βάλει σκοπό να κάνεις copy-paste το "internet" στον σκληρό σου δίσκο, φυσικά και δεν φτάνουν!

----------


## Μεσσήνιος

Καλα αντι να βοηθάνε τους λογαριασμούς που πλήρωνουν τους ρίχνουν ακομα περισσότερο;

λαθος τακτική μου φαινεται αυτή.

----------


## tallsman

> υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του φτάνουν να κατεβάσει από 50GB έως 250GB την ημέρα από το rapidshare ;
> 
> Άλλο αν η σύνδεση δεν φτάνει για τα happy hours.


Το θεμα ειναι να παιρνεις κατι οταν το θελεις και οχι τα αγρια ξημερωματα (happy hours)
Αυτες δεν ειναι happy hours αλλα υπνου hours

----------


## ermis333

> Το θεμα ειναι να παιρνεις κατι οταν το θελεις και οχι τα αγρια ξημερωματα (happy hours)
> Αυτες δεν ειναι happy hours αλλα υπνου hours


Υπάρχουν  προγράμματα τα οποία μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις να κατεβάζουν μόνο στις Happy Hours.

http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/...e-happy-hours/

----------


## and64

> Υπάρχουν  προγράμματα τα οποία μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις να κατεβάζουν μόνο στις Happy Hours.
> 
> http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/...e-happy-hours/


Είναι λίγο ιστορία αυτο μου φαίνεται! Εγω βάζω idm ή jdownloader (αν εχω encrypted links) στο laptop, του δίνω ωρα να ξεκινήσει, power saver, κλείνω καπάκι και τέρμα! Το σταθερό ακούγεται το βράδυ, το laptop καθόλου ακόμα και αν το εχω στο ιδιο δωμάτιο

----------


## leon22heart

Το jDownloader βαζω και εγω στον δευτερο υπολογιστη το βραδυ και κατεβαζω με τη ψυχη μου.Τελικα ο εξαμηνος λογαριασμος του megashares αξιζε πολυ περισσοτερο αφου δε με περιοριζει καθολου.Μολις εξαντληθει αυτος τoυ rapidshare δεν υα τον ξανανεωσω.

----------


## Dimitris_80

Όλοι δεν ανανεώνετε και όλοι από rapidshare τελικά κατεβάζετε.  :Laughing:

----------


## leon22heart

Το αναθεματισμενο πιανει αριστες ταχθτητες,αλλα με κολαζει το θεμα των περιορισμων.

----------


## Dimitris_80

Τα έχουμε πει κι άλλες φορές, σιγά τους περιορισμούς. Αυτοί μπήκαν για να υπάρχει μια λελογισμένη χρήση για έναν φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο. Τώρα αν κάποιοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 100γίγα τη μέρα ε εντάξει εννοείται ότι δε μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν.

----------


## chal_4

Από τέλος Οκτώβρη θα διαγράφονται τα αρχεία που έίναι ανενεργά για 90 μέρες... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν έχουμε στο account μας ανενεργά αρχεία μπορούμε απλά να τα κατεβάσουμε από το account μας για να ανανεωθεί η ημερομηνία τους?

----------


## ermis333

> Από τέλος Οκτώβρη θα διαγράφονται τα αρχεία που έίναι ανενεργά για 90 μέρες... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν έχουμε στο account μας ανενεργά αρχεία μπορούμε απλά να τα κατεβάσουμε από το account μας για να ανανεωθεί η ημερομηνία τους?


Ναι, ή να πείς σε φίλο σου, τα αρχεία θα διαγράφονται όμως ΜΟΝΟ αν ήδη εκμεταλεύεσαι χώρο στους Server του Rapidshare άνω των 25Gb.

----------


## psytransas

Δεν θα διαγραφεται τιποτα.

Η λυση στο παραπανω προβλημα λεγεται LinkALive.

----------


## chal_4

> Ναι, ή να πείς σε φίλο σου, τα αρχεία θα διαγράφονται όμως ΜΟΝΟ αν ήδη εκμεταλεύεσαι χώρο στους Server του Rapidshare άνω των 25Gb.



Είμαι στα 70 Gb περιπου, οπότε ισχύει και για μένα...

Θα κοιτάξω και για το linkalive. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Δεν θα διαγραφεται τιποτα.
> 
> Η λυση στο παραπανω προβλημα λεγεται LinkALive.


Για δώσε παραπάνω λεπτομερειες αν μπορείς φίλε...

----------


## chal_4

Προφανως το LinkAlive είναι κάποιο πρόγραμμα που τσεκάρει για links ανενεργά, και κατεβάζει τα αρχεία για να μη διαγραφούν...

Μια απορία: Χρησιμοποιείτε κάποιο πρόγραμμα για τη διαχείρηση του RS account σας? (Rapidpoints, links κλπ?)

----------


## psytransas

> Για δώσε παραπάνω λεπτομερειες αν μπορείς φίλε...


Εχει αρχειο readme για τον τροπο χρησης του...



> Προφανως το LinkAlive είναι κάποιο πρόγραμμα που τσεκάρει για links ανενεργά, και κατεβάζει τα αρχεία για να μη διαγραφούν...


Οχι απλα κατεβαζει ενα ελαχιστο μερος των αρχειων (λιγα KB) οποτε τα links φαινονται ενεργα στο RS και δεν διαγραφονται.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Εχει αρχειο readme για τον τροπο χρησης του...
> 
> 
> Οχι απλα κατεβαζει ενα ελαχιστο μερος των αρχειων (λιγα KB) οποτε τα links φαινονται ενεργα στο RS και δεν διαγραφονται.


Χμ, ενδιαφέρον προγραμματάκι... Ευχαριστούμε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gkimonas

> Είναι αξιόπιστο για να του δώσουμε τους κωδικούς μας;


Αν χρησιμοποιεί *ssl* δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## tallsman

> Το αναθεματισμενο πιανει αριστες ταχθτητες,αλλα με κολαζει το θεμα των περιορισμων.


Και τα αλλα πιανουν αλλα δεν το βλεπεις γιατι εισαι free user.

----------


## gkimonas

Αυτά τα αρχεία του 1kb τα αποθηκεύει κάπου και αν ναι που;

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αυτά τα αρχεία του 1kb τα αποθηκεύει κάπου και αν ναι που;


Xμ, πολύ καλή η ερώτησή σου αλλά δε νομίζω να αποθηκεύονται κάπου στον σκληρό μας.  :Thinking:

----------


## gkimonas

> Xμ, πολύ καλή η ερώτησή σου αλλά δε νομίζω να αποθηκεύονται κάπου στον σκληρό μας.


Αποθηκεύονται προσωρινά στον φάκελο *temp* του χρήστη σου στα windows.

Το τσέκαρα.

----------


## mogsub

σιγά τους περιορισμούς ρε παιδία. Με μια λογική χρήση δεν νομίζω ποτέ να τα ξεπεράσει κανείς εκτός και άμα κάθε μέρα κατεβάζει και από ένα DVD iso

----------


## chal_4

το download μια χαρά είναι . Για το upload λέμε...

----------


## LOUKAS32

happy hours τι ωρες ελλαδος ειναι?

εγω εχω το rapidshare manager που σου δινει ι ιδια ι RS.

ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ξερω εαν εχει timer enable - disable

----------


## zoug100

> happy hours τι ωρες ελλαδος ειναι?
> 
> εγω εχω το rapidshare manager που σου δινει ι ιδια ι RS.
> 
> ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ξερω εαν εχει timer enable - disable


3 τη νυχτα εως 11 το πρωι αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## LOUKAS32

> 3 τη νυχτα εως 11 το πρωι αν δεν κανω λαθος


τα χαλια τους...

πω πω 

ευτιχος που πηρα traffic share 100 GB

aλλα και αυτα θα τελιωσουν καποια στιγμη

----------


## psytransas

> τα χαλια τους...
> 
> πω πω 
> 
> ευτιχος που πηρα traffic share 100 GB
> 
> aλλα και αυτα θα τελιωσουν καποια στιγμη


Γιατι δε σου φτανουν τα happy hours ? 

Χρησιμοποιησε αλλον D/L manager με χρονοδιακοπτη (Internet Download Manager)

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Γιατι δε σου φτανουν τα happy hours ? 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιησε αλλον D/L manager με χρονοδιακοπτη (Internet Download Manager)


δεν φτανουν....

και δεν μπορω να βρω καποιον ευκολο ολοι εχουν ελλατοματα.

γκρρρ
 :Thumb down:

----------


## fadasma

Πιστεύετε οτι είναι καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή να αγοράσει κάποιος επιπλέον traffic share 100 GB ή να φτιάξει ένα δεύτερο λογαριασμό κάπου αλλού και να έχει και τους δυο παράλληλα;

----------


## LOUKAS32

εγω ηθελα μονο ΡΣ αλλα ι ιδεα σου καλη ακουγετε

----------


## Dimitris_80

> δεν φτανουν....
> 
> και δεν μπορω να βρω καποιον ευκολο ολοι εχουν ελλατοματα.
> 
> γκρρρ


Δε σου φτάνουν;  :Respekt:  Πόσα GB κατεβάζεις αν επιτρέπεται; 100 τη μέρα; Πόσους τερα σκληρούς έχεις;  :Confused:

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα happy hours με την αλλαγή της ώρας μεταφέρθηκαν 4-12.

----------


## fadasma

> Τα happy hours με την αλλαγή της ώρας μεταφέρθηκαν 4-12.


Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.

........Auto merged post: fadasma πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα happy hours με την αλλαγή της ώρας μεταφέρθηκαν 4-12.


Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.

----------


## nikosl

> Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: fadasma πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.


Δεν αλλάζει η ώρα στις χώρες της κεντρικής ευρώπης. Έχουν πάντα την χειμερινή.

----------


## fadasma

Σήμερα στις 11:09 κατέβασα ένα αρχείο 95,78Mb και μου αφαίρεσε 101Mb. 
Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή happy hour.

----------


## ermis333

> Δεν αλλάζει η ώρα στις χώρες της κεντρικής ευρώπης. Έχουν πάντα την χειμερινή.


Η ώρα αλλάζει παντού σε όλες τις χώρες.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: fadasma πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Λες να άλλαξε η ώρα μόνο στην ελλάδα; Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.


Όταν λέμε αλλάζει η ώρα εννοούμε μια διόρθωση που βάζει κάθε χώρα στην ώρα και όχι ότι πράγματι αλλάζει η ώρα.

Από ότι βλέπω πάντως πράγματι τώρα δεν μετράει την ώρα ως happy hour αλλά μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω πως και την ώρα 3πμ - 4πμ δεν τη μέτρησε ως happy hour χθες.
Επομένως το μόνο λογικό συμπέρασμα είναι *πως μείωσαν τα happy hours σε 7*.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Δε σου φτάνουν;  Πόσα GB κατεβάζεις αν επιτρέπεται; 100 τη μέρα; Πόσους τερα σκληρούς έχεις;


εχω αρκετους....

xmas θα φτιαξω σερβερ πρωτα θεος

βαρεθηκα τους εξωτερικους

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όταν λέμε αλλάζει η ώρα εννοούμε μια διόρθωση που βάζει κάθε χώρα στην ώρα και όχι ότι πράγματι αλλάζει η ώρα.
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω πάντως πράγματι τώρα δεν μετράει την ώρα ως happy hour αλλά μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω πως και την ώρα 3πμ - 4πμ δεν τη μέτρησε ως happy hour χθες.
> Επομένως το μόνο λογικό συμπέρασμα είναι *πως μείωσαν τα happy hours σε 7*.


καποιος απο ελλαδα να ξεκαθαριση την κατασταση

ωρες ακριβως ?

----------


## m3fisto

εγω παντως εχω απελπιστει που κατεβάζω οχι σε happy hours 4,5 γίγα και αφαιρουνται σχεδον 6...Απο την άλλη αν δεν ορίσω στο falshget να κατεβαζει παραπανω απο ενα, πιανω μέτριες ταχύτητες.

----------


## LOUKAS32

καταλαβα καλα πηρα εγω τοτε trafficshare να κατεβαζω οποτε θελω χαλαρα

----------


## thourios

Με το rapidshare manager όσο κατεβάζω τόσο με χρεώνει τίποτε παραπάνω τίποτε παρακάτω.
Μέχρι προχθές τουλάχιστον που κατέβαζα ίσχυε το Happy Hours από 3 πμ εώς 11 πμ. ώρα Ελλάδος. Δικιά τους ώρα 2πμ. έως 10πμ.
Ανακοίνωση δεν έχουν βγάλει πάντως μέχρι στιγμής  για κάποια αλλάγή.

 :Thinking:

----------


## furious99

> εγω παντως εχω απελπιστει που κατεβάζω οχι σε happy hours 4,5 γίγα και αφαιρουνται σχεδον 6...Απο την άλλη αν δεν ορίσω στο falshget να κατεβαζει παραπανω απο ενα, πιανω μέτριες ταχύτητες.


Αυτα που κανουν πολλαπλα connections τρωνε παντα παραπανω giga.
Αν θες να μη χανεις τιποτα, μονο με το κατεβαστηρι το δικο τους, αυτο που αναφερει ο αποπανω...
Επισημη απαντηση της rapidshare...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Αυτα που κανουν πολλαπλα connections τρωνε παντα παραπανω giga.
> Αν θες να μη χανεις τιποτα, μονο με το κατεβαστηρι το δικο τους, αυτο που αναφερει ο αποπανω...
> Επισημη απαντηση της rapidshare...


εγω τι δικο τους ΕΧΩ αλλα ακου
εαν πεσει ι συνδεση σου σαν την δικη μου που πεφτει συχνα..
το θεωρει οτι εκανες PAUSE και σε χρεωνουν EXTRA 10%...
αρα....

τι ειναι τα connections ακριβως?

----------


## Gio Alex

Πόσο είναι το ημερήσιο όριο σε premium τώρα?

----------


## and64

Ημερίσιο οριο δεν υπάρχει! Σου προσθέτει 5gb κάθε μερα και το μέγιστο που μπορεί να φτάσει το traffic (ξανά) είναι 25gb...

----------


## Gio Alex

Άρα το όριο είναι 5 GB την μέρα...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Άρα το όριο είναι 5 GB την μέρα...


per day + 5GB

τωρα εαν εσυ τα κατεβασεις ολα σε μια μερα αλλο αυτο....
εαν θες περιμενεις 5 μερες χ 5=25 και τα κατεβαζεις ολα μια μερα

αρα το οριο ειναι .....οσο εχεις

----------


## and64

> αρα το οριο ειναι .....οσο εχεις


Ακριβώς, δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο fixed νούμερο...

----------


## lazaross

Παιδια μια ερωτηση. Αν αγορασω traffic share 100 giga τι γινεται; Καθε ημερα εχω 100gb για κατεβασμα; Ειναι μεχρι να ληξει ο λογαριασμος; Και αν κατεβασω τα 50 μετα τα αλλα 50 πανε στην επομενη ημερα;

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν έχεις 100GB τη μέρα, έχεις 100GB γενικά. Μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις σε μια μέρα ή σε 100 μέρες. Τα χρησιμοποιείς όταν τελειώνουν τα κανονικά σου GB.

----------


## LOUKAS32

τελικα HAPPY HOURS? τι ΩΡΑ Ελλαδος ειναι?

----------


## thourios

> τελικα HAPPY HOURS? τι ΩΡΑ Ελλαδος ειναι?





Tο Happy Hours ισχέι από τις 3 πμ εώς 11 πμ. ώρα Ελλάδος.

 :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Tο Happy Hours ισχέι από τις 3 πμ εώς 11 πμ. ώρα Ελλάδος.


νασε  καλα!

----------


## intech

Νέα μαντάτα.....

Ελαβα το εξής σήμερα.

Dear Customer **************,
we hereby inform you of a modification regarding the file inactivity regulations for Collector's accounts. The guaranteed storage time of a file after the last download (or after the upload, if a file has never been downloaded) will be lowered to 60 days on January 1st, 2010.
Please note that Premium accounts whose files use more than 50 GB of storage are subject to the same storage rules as Collector's accounts.
If you do not agree to the Terms of Use, you are entitled to cancel the contractual relationship within a time limit of four weeks as of receipt of this notification. Should you not make use of your right of cancellation, the alterations are presumed to be accepted and become an effective integral part of the contract.
Best regards,
Support Team

 :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis333

Τι φοβάσε αφού υπάρχουν προγραμματάκια που σου κατεβάζουν από ελάχιστο σε όλα τα uploads σου με αποτέλεσμα να σου ανανεώνουν το χρόνο κάθε φορά  :Smile:

----------


## chal_4

έβαλα το linkalive να μου κατεβάσει όλα τα αρχεία (1kb απο το καθένα) αλλά δε βλέπω να έχει ανανεωθεί η ημερομηνία στo last download του κάθε αρχείου.

----------


## chal_4

Δεν ανανεώνεται η ημερομηνία στο last download? Δεν γίνεται δηλαδή ότι γίνεται όταν το κατβάζει ενας free user?

----------


## WAntilles

> τελικα HAPPY HOURS? τι ΩΡΑ Ελλαδος ειναι?


Δεν υπάρχουν.

Έχουν καταργηθεί.

----------


## -21grams

> Τι φοβάσε αφού υπάρχουν προγραμματάκια που σου κατεβάζουν από ελάχιστο σε όλα τα uploads σου με αποτέλεσμα να σου ανανεώνουν το χρόνο κάθε φορά


Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος; (να αναφέρεις ένα-δυο ονόματα)
Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι κάθε εγγεγραμμένος χρήστης θα συγκεντρώνει (παρατύπως) και τα ανάλογα *rapidshare points* με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται...

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δεν υπάρχουν.
> 
> Έχουν καταργηθεί.


Φυσικά και *ΔΕΝ* έχουν καταργηθεί! :Wink: 

http://rapidshare.com/news.html > July 07, 2009

Σε ώρα Ελλάδας μεταφράζεται σε 03:00 με 11:00. :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Σε εμένα πάντως είναι μετά την αλλαγή της ώρας 04:00 με 11:00.

----------


## WAntilles

> Φυσικά και *ΔΕΝ* έχουν καταργηθεί!
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/news.html > July 07, 2009
> 
> Σε ώρα Ελλάδας μεταφράζεται σε 03:00 με 11:00.


Εγώ λέω ότι έχουν καταργηθεί.

Ξεκινάω τώρα δοκιμαστικά ένα download με το JDownloader και να δεις ότι και πάλι θα μου το χρεώσει κανονικά.

----------


## ermis333

> Εγώ λέω ότι έχουν καταργηθεί.
> 
> Ξεκινάω τώρα δοκιμαστικά ένα download με το JDownloader και να δεις ότι και πάλι θα μου το χρεώσει κανονικά.


Έχω κατεβάσει τα άπειρα πράγματα εντός Happy Hours, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## psytransas

> Έχω κατεβάσει τα άπειρα πράγματα εντός Happy Hours, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.


Kι εγω το ιδιο.

----------


## chal_4

Για το link alive (βλ σελιδες 66-68) ξέρει να μας πει κανένας αν όντως λειτουργεί? Όταν το βάζω να κατεβάσει τμήμα των αρχείων που έχω ανεβάσει, στη σελίδα του account μου δεν ανανεώνεται η ημερομηνία του last download σε κάθε αρχείο... Θα πρεπε?

----------


## 8anos

> Για το link alive (βλ σελιδες 66-68) ξέρει να μας πει κανένας αν όντως λειτουργεί? Όταν το βάζω να κατεβάσει τμήμα των αρχείων που έχω ανεβάσει, στη σελίδα του account μου δεν ανανεώνεται η ημερομηνία του last download σε κάθε αρχείο... Θα πρεπε?


Με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατι δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, σε ανάλογη συζήτηση σε άλλο φορουμ αναφέρθηκε οτι πλέον δεν παιζει να κατεβάσεις ενα μικρο κομμάτι για να "ανανεωθεί" η ημερομηνια του αρχείου.
Χρειάζεται να το κατεβάσεις ολόκληρο.

----------


## Dimitris

Το rapidshare έχει καταντήσει πλέον να είναι μόνο συνδρομητική υπηρεσία. Για να βρεις ελεύθερο slot ως free user μπορεί να περιμένεις ακόμα και 2 ώρες  :Thumb down:  Ελπίζω επιτέλους να αρχίσουν όλο και περισσότεροι να χρησιμοποιούν multiupload, sharebee, κτλ. Να βάλει λουκέτο το rapidshare να ησυχάσουμε.

----------


## sstratakis

Μετά την ακμή κάποια στιγμή επέρχεται η παρακμή βλέπε yahoo...!  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Το rapidshare έχει καταντήσει πλέον να είναι μόνο συνδρομητική υπηρεσία. Για να βρεις ελεύθερο slot ως free user μπορεί να περιμένεις ακόμα και 2 ώρες  Ελπίζω επιτέλους να αρχίσουν όλο και περισσότεροι να χρησιμοποιούν multiupload, sharebee, κτλ. Να βάλει λουκέτο το rapidshare να ησυχάσουμε.


Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σε ενοχλεί το rapidshare. Επειδή δεν είναι τσάμπα; Υπάρχουν και τα torrents ξέρεις.

Υπηρεσίες τύπου rapidshare τις στηρίζουν οι χρήστες που πληρώνουν και αυτοί οι χρήστες φυσικά και δεν αποφασίζουν με γνώμονα το καλό των free users.

----------


## intech

> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σε ενοχλεί το rapidshare. Επειδή δεν είναι τσάμπα; Υπάρχουν και τα torrents ξέρεις.
> 
> Υπηρεσίες τύπου rapidshare τις στηρίζουν οι χρήστες που πληρώνουν και αυτοί οι χρήστες φυσικά και δεν αποφασίζουν με γνώμονα το καλό των free users.


 
Συμφωνώ, για τον απλούστατο λόγο, "οτι  σου προσφέρει κάτι που πραγματικά σου είναι χρήσιμο και  το αξιοποιείς το πληρώνεις."...

Ετσι θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.

Αυτό αφορά Μουσική, Ταινίες, Λογισμικό ..........

Απλά φανταστείτε τι θα βλέπαμε, ακούγαμε και χρησιμοποιούσαμε στα PC..  αν κανένας δεν μπορούσε να ζήσει, απο την δημιουργία του.

ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝΑΣ..

----------


## Dimitris

Όταν ακόμα και για τους χρήστες που πληρώνουν αλλάζει τους όρους χρήσης κάθε μήνα κατά βούληση σημαίνει ότι έχει χάσει κάθε σοβαρότητα.
Και από τη στιγμή που από το κατέβασμα των ελεύθερων χρηστών (δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει αυτό) κερδίζει κάποιος πόντους, αξίζουν κι αυτοί κάτι καλύτερο. Αλλιώς τουλάχιστον να κόψουν εντελώς την ελεύθερη χρήση.
Το megaupload κι αυτό έχει πολλά αρχεία και χρήστες αλλά δεν το έχουν κάνει άχρηστο για τους δωρεάν χρήστες. Πιάνεις ταχύτητες αξιοπρεπείς και δεν περιμένεις 2 ώρες για να κατεβάσεις 5 MB.
Σαφώς και προτιμώ τα torrents, αλλά για λίγα MB όχι και να γίνεται αυτό το αίσχος.

----------


## psytransas

Ειδικα αυτο με τις συνεχεις αλλαγες στους premium το εχει παρακανει... :Evil:

----------


## kostas_1966

Το ...φεουδο του rs ειναι Ελληνικο φαινομενο για ντοπιο υλικο.
Εχω ξαναγραψει οτι εκτος Ελλαδος τα πραγματα ειναι ισορροπημενα με αλλους hosters να κατεχουν επισης εξεχουσες θεσεις (hotfile,netload,megaupload κ.α) και μαλιστα σε πολλα φορουμ μοιραζονται ανταλλαξιμα(αλληλοσυμπληρουμενα) links,αναφερομενα ως interchangeable.

Στην ενδοχωρα δεν βλεπω καποιο σοβαρο κινητρο για να κολλανε στο rapidshare αφου δεν του βρισκω κατι  που δεν εχουν οι ανταγωνιστες.Ετσι,αποδιδω αυτη την επιμονη με το rs -για τους premium & uploaders - στο μιμητισμο του νεοελληνα.
Δηλαδη οι αγελαιοι συμπατριωτες μας βλεπουν οτι εκει πανε οι περισσοτεροι και το επιλεγουν και οι ιδιοι προβατιδόν.
"Χαμπουγκερ-πατατες-αναψυκτικο" και το μαρκετινγκ εχει κανει,για μια ακομα φορα,πολυ καλα τη δουλεια του.

Η ελλαδιτσα αδυνατει να παρακολουθησει τις εξελιξεις και σε αυτον τον τομεα-ποιος να βαλει πχ interchangeable links αφου ουτε σε εναν host καλα καλα δεν ειναι premium - ομως ισως να υπαρχει ελπιδα απαγκιστρωσης απο το rs στο εγγυς μελλον.Το βλεπω δειλα δειλα.

ΥΓ. Το βασιλειο των torrents ειναι στη δυση του.Μετα το κλεισιμο του piratebay ακολουθει το mininova και,πλεον,η πτωση του βασιλια ειναι ελευθερη...

----------


## grayden

> ΥΓ. Το βασιλειο των torrents ειναι στη δυση του.Μετα το κλεισιμο του piratebay ακολουθει το mininova και,πλεον,η πτωση του βασιλια ειναι ελευθερη...


γκουχου...γκουχου... Το Pirate Bay δεν έκλεισε, μια χαρά δουλεύει.

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Νομιζω οτι υπερβαλεις λιγο, μεσα σε 15 λεπτα κατεβαζω δευτερο αρχειο απο το rapidshare και οντως το piratebay συνεχιζει κανονικα.

----------


## uncharted

> Το ...φεουδο του rs ειναι Ελληνικο φαινομενο για ντοπιο υλικο.
> Εχω ξαναγραψει οτι εκτος Ελλαδος τα πραγματα ειναι ισορροπημενα με αλλους hosters να κατεχουν επισης εξεχουσες θεσεις (hotfile,netload,megaupload κ.α) και μαλιστα σε πολλα φορουμ μοιραζονται ανταλλαξιμα(αλληλοσυμπληρουμενα) links,αναφερομενα ως interchangeable.
> 
> Στην ενδοχωρα δεν βλεπω καποιο σοβαρο κινητρο για να κολλανε στο rapidshare αφου δεν του βρισκω κατι  που δεν εχουν οι ανταγωνιστες.Ετσι,αποδιδω αυτη την επιμονη με το rs -για τους premium & uploaders - στο μιμητισμο του νεοελληνα.
> Δηλαδη οι αγελαιοι συμπατριωτες μας βλεπουν οτι εκει πανε οι περισσοτεροι και το επιλεγουν και οι ιδιοι προβατιδόν.
> "Χαμπουγκερ-πατατες-αναψυκτικο" και το μαρκετινγκ εχει κανει,για μια ακομα φορα,πολυ καλα τη δουλεια του.
> 
> Η ελλαδιτσα αδυνατει να παρακολουθησει τις εξελιξεις και σε αυτον τον τομεα-ποιος να βαλει πχ interchangeable links αφου ουτε σε εναν host καλα καλα δεν ειναι premium - ομως ισως να υπαρχει ελπιδα απαγκιστρωσης απο το rs στο εγγυς μελλον.Το βλεπω δειλα δειλα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Το βασιλειο των torrents ειναι στη δυση του.Μετα το κλεισιμο του piratebay ακολουθει το mininova και,πλεον,η πτωση του βασιλια ειναι ελευθερη...


κατσε να αποκτησει σοβαρο upload ο ελληνας και θα δει που θα παει το rapidshare και το καθε wannabe file hosting...

τα torrents δεν πεθαινουν, υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικο site του mininova με παρομοιο ονομα  :Wink:   :Whistle:  να μην αναφερω τα private trackers, εκει θελει ratio και ξαναγυρναμε στα περι σοβαρου upload  :Smile:

----------


## -21grams

> Το ...φεουδο του rs ειναι Ελληνικο φαινομενο για ντοπιο υλικο.
> Εχω ξαναγραψει οτι εκτος Ελλαδος τα πραγματα ειναι ισορροπημενα με αλλους hosters να κατεχουν επισης εξεχουσες θεσεις (hotfile,netload,megaupload κ.α) και μαλιστα σε πολλα φορουμ μοιραζονται ανταλλαξιμα(αλληλοσυμπληρουμενα) links,αναφερομενα ως interchangeable.


Συμφωνώ 100%, πλην όμως τα mirror links (ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης μορφής εναλλακτική λύση) απαιτούν και τον ανάλογο χρόνο. 
Όταν λοιπόν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αρχεία που δεν υπερβαίνουν τα xxx MB αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, για ένα mkv μεγέθους 4,37 GB όμως είναι και παραείναι...
Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ο κυριότερος λόγος χρήσης του Rapidshare, είναι τα rapidpoints τα οποία αποτελούν δέλεαρ - για τους κοντόφθαλμους πάντα.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που χωρίζει ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ ένα rar σε κομμάτια μικρότερα των 200MB (που είναι το τρέχον όριο) μόνο και μόνο για κερδίσει περισσότερους πόντους.
Σας ομιλεί ένας παθών: ανεβάζω 500άρια FLAC rips ("homemade") στο Megaupload και τα βρίσκω *αλλού* χωρισμένα σε volumes των 100MB (και rapidshare servers φυσικά)
Η ΓΥΦΤΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ  :Thumb down:  :Very angry:  :Rant:

----------


## kostas_1966

Δηλαδη φιλε -21grams,το megaupload δεν δινει ποντους;
Μονο το rapidshare εχει εφευρει αυτο το "καροτο";

Τωρα-αν και βγαινω λιγο εκτος- να πω για τα τορεντς.
Μακαρι να μην ειναι ετσι οπως τα βλεπω,μακαρι να μην εφτασε στη δυση του το ειδος.
Αλλά πως αλλιως να το δω οταν βλεπω μαγνητες στο piratebay που δεν μπορω να κατεβασω με τα υπαρχοντα προγραμματα (πλην αυτου δεν μου ανοιγει και τη σελιδα ο browser).Κλεισανε τον tracker.

Σχετικα,δειτε και το
http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?t=50850

και για το *Mininova* στο
http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?t=51246

Οσο για το upload θα συμφωνησω με τον παραπανω.
Ελπιζω να αλλαξει αυτη η νοοτροπια οσο θα βελτιωνεται.

Οπως και ναχει,δεν πρεπει επ ουδενι,με κανενα τροπο,να αναχθει σε μονοπωλιακο καθεστως το rs.
Διοτι βλεπουμε ηδη,απο τωρα,το ποσο περιοριζει ακομα και τους πελατες του που το πληρωνουν.
 :Thumb down: 

Αναφερθηκε οτι τα mirror links απαιτουν περισσοτερο χρονο.
Επιτρεψτε μου να αμφιβαλλω,θεωρωντας οτι το "διαιρει και βασιλευε" ειναι πολυ πιο συντομο απο την αναμονη σε σειρα.
Φυσικα μιλω για τον περισσοτερο κοσμο,για τους free users.
Περαν αυτου,το μοιρασμα του bandwidth σε 2-3 hosts τους αξιοποιει καλυτερα αφου δεν μπορουν ολοι να ικανοποιησουν την απαιτηση σε d/l μιας μεγαλης συνδεσης.
Φυσικα ειναι μονο η γνωμη μου και το συζηταω αφου δεν εχω-προς το παρον-την μαξιμουμ 24αρα (max για τα Ελλ.δεδομενα) και δεν γνωριζω αν ολοι μπορουν να καλυψουν την ισχυουσα αποδοση της.

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα torrents συχνά πιάνουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες από το RS πια εδώ πέρα. Πχ δεν είναι περίεργο να δω εδώ torrent με 1.9MiB/sec.

Το RS επειδή το λειτουργώ με λίγες συνδέσεις άντε να φτάσει μέχρι 1.4MiB/sec. Οι υπόλοιποι host συνήθως...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Εγω παιδια εχω μετατρεψει τα τορρεντς σε rapidshare.
Μη με ρωτατε πως γιατι   :Wink: 
Αυτα λεγονται μονο με πμ.

----------


## anchelo

Παιδιά,επειδή τελευταία έχω μπερδευτεί,ποιο είναι το όριο των free users?

----------


## -21grams

> Δηλαδη φιλε -21grams,το megaupload δεν δινει ποντους; Μονο το rapidshare εχει εφευρει αυτο το "καροτο";


Αρκετοί ακόμη ακολούθησαν το μοντέλο αυτό, όταν διαπίστωσαν ότι είχε (σε κάποιο βαθμό έστω) επιτυχία - Αναμενόμενο.
Αυτό που συμβαίνει όμως με τους χρήστες που επιδίδονται σε κυνήγι rapidshare points δεν έχει προηγούμενο!
Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι χαρακτηριστικό.
Αντί να δρουν με γνώμονα τη διευκόλυνση του αποδέκτη-downloader, σκέφτονται αποκλειστικά πως θα συγκεντρώσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους πόντους. 
Δεν εξαντλούν καν το διαθέσιμο όριο για τα μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος αρχείου κάτι το οποίο επιτάσσει η *κοινή λογική*.
Επαναλαμβάνω (σε περίπτωση που σου διέφυγε) ότι κάποιος ΓΥΦΤΟ-ΓΥΦΤΟΥΛΑΣ  :ROFL:  αφού κατεβάσει 1 (ολογράφως, ένα) RAR των 500MB απ'το Megaupload (ό,τι πιο βολικό δηλαδή, το πετάς σε ένα DL manager και έχεις και PAUSE/RESUME αν χρειαστεί), το ξανα-ανεβάζει σε rapidshare αφού προηγουμένως το έχει χωρίσει σε 5 parts (volumes)
(και όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν, βεβαίως, ενώ το αρχικό -*αυθεντικό*- link παραμένει διαθέσιμο!)
Θεωρώ λοιπόν, αυτού του είδους τους users (uploaders) κατά ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερους απ΄τα όποια file-hosting sites που άλλωστε είναι κερδοσκοπικές επιχειρήσεις.




> Οπως και ναχει,δεν πρεπει επ ουδενι,με κανενα τροπο,να αναχθει σε μονοπωλιακο καθεστως το rs.
> Διοτι βλεπουμε ηδη,απο τωρα,το ποσο περιοριζει ακομα και τους πελατες του που το πληρωνουν


+∞




> Αναφερθηκε οτι τα mirror links απαιτουν περισσοτερο χρονο.
> Επιτρεψτε μου να αμφιβαλλω,θεωρωντας οτι το "διαιρει και βασιλευε" ειναι πολυ πιο συντομο απο την αναμονη σε σειρα.
> Φυσικα μιλω για τον περισσοτερο κοσμο,για τους free users.
> Περαν αυτου,το μοιρασμα του bandwidth σε 2-3 hosts τους αξιοποιει καλυτερα αφου δεν μπορουν ολοι να ικανοποιησουν την απαιτηση σε d/l μιας μεγαλης συνδεσης.


Η *σωστή* δουλειά προϋποθέτει ότι θα είναι interchangeable τα πάντα, η λύση που προτείνεις σαφώς και είναι αποδεκτή, δεν λαμβάνεις όμως υπόψη τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στις σχετικές υπηρεσίες.
Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά το expiration date - Σε κάποιους servers είναι 1 μήνας, σε άλλους 2 κ.ο.κ.
Αν λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει back-up ΟΛΗΣ της ακολουθίας των RARs, μπορεί κάποιο part που φιλοξενείται στον x server να διαγραφεί αυτόματα "due to inactivity" ενώ τα υπόλοιπα παραμένουν διαθέσιμα.
Αν δεν γίνει reupload του συγκεκριμένου part, ο αποδέκτης δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να συγκεντρώσει το σύνολο τους και άρα να κάνει extract.

----------


## grayden

> Αλλά πως αλλιως να το δω οταν βλεπω μαγνητες στο piratebay που δεν μπορω να κατεβασω με τα υπαρχοντα προγραμματα (πλην αυτου δεν μου ανοιγει και τη σελιδα ο browser).Κλεισανε τον tracker.


Τα magnets μια χαρά υποστηρίζονται από τα περισσότερα προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν. Στην καλύτερη θα πρέπει να πατήσεις το "Update".

----------


## nick7

καλημέρα, χρησιμοποιώ το rapidshare αρκετά μπορώ να πω! πληρώνω κάθε μήνα για να το χρησιμοποιήσω. είχα στείλει ενα email οτι έχουν αλλάξει κάποιοι όροι. δυστυχώς δεν το έχω! όταν μου έστειλε η rs email για να με ενημερώσει οτι έλειξε η μηνιαία συνδρομή πήγα να κάνω ανανέωση και βλέπω έχουν αλλάξει κάποια πράγματα!συνήθως όταν μου έστελνε email πάταγα το link να ανανεώσω και μετα επέλεγα την συνδρομή την οποία ήθελα και γινόταν ανανέωση. τώρα επιλέγω την συνδρομή, τρόπος πληρωμής και μετά activate! με τους καινούργιους όρους τι πρέπει να κάνεις δηλ?
έχω ψιλομπερδευτεί!!! όταν πάω να βάλω πληρωμή με paypal ζητάει τα στοιχεία!  με rapidshare ζητάει reseller.... έχω εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου που έχω κάνει λογαριασμό στο rapishare και το χρησιμοποιώ όπως ανέφερα καθε μήνα! χρησιμοποιώ προπληρωμένη της eurobank. χρειάζεται να κάνω τπτ διαφορετικό απο αυτό που είχα κάνει? έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα......ευχαριστώ

----------


## thourios

Ανανεώνεις όπως ανανέωνες. Φυσικά αν θες και αν σε βολεύει.

 :Thinking:

----------


## nick7

> Ανανεώνεις όπως ανανέωνες. Φυσικά αν θες και αν σε βολεύει.


ναι φίλε τελικά ήταν απο το paypal. έπρεπε να αλλάξω τον κωδικό.  :One thumb up:

----------


## pelopas1

5 giga δεν σου δίνει καθημερινά το rapidshare? η δεν ισχύει πια? :Thinking:

----------


## geolamia

5giga + εως το όριο των 25 giga ανα 5 ημέρες αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## Andreaslar

Εγώ είχα 25gB + 50GB Traffic Share (αν θυμάμαι καλα, με μπλε χρώμα το εμφάνιζε)

Κατέβασα όμως τα 25GB + τα 50GB....

Τώρα, έφτασα πάλι τα 25GB αλλά το Traffic Share είναι 0.
Δεν αυξάνεται? Και αυτά τα 50gB που είχα από που ήτανε ?

----------


## and64

Ta 50gb στα δίνει μια φορά! Αν τελειώσουν το trafficshare το πληρώνεις εξτρά. Πάτα εκεί που λέει trafficshare μεσα στο account σου να δεις τιμές...

----------


## LOUKAS32

εγω σκεπτομαι για 500γκιγκα τι ειναι 44 ευρω?

----------


## and64

> εγω σκεπτομαι για 500γκιγκα τι ειναι 44 ευρω?


Nαι, 44.99, 45 δλδ δεν ειναι και υπερβολικά πολλά αν σκεφτείς τι χαλάμε για καφέδες κάθε μέρα πχ αλλά από την άλλη αν δεν καίγεσαι να κατεβάσεις γιατι να σκάσεις το 50αρικο στο rapid;

----------


## Andreaslar

Μάλιστα..

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Nαι, 44.99, 45 δλδ δεν ειναι και υπερβολικά πολλά αν σκεφτείς τι χαλάμε για καφέδες κάθε μέρα πχ αλλά από την άλλη αν δεν καίγεσαι να κατεβάσεις γιατι να σκάσεις το 50αρικο στο rapid;


εδω εχασα 170 ευρ στο κασινο ρε φιλε , 1000 φορες το ΡΣ

αλλα ναι εγω κατεβαζω με πολλαααα γκιγκα

----------


## and64

> εδω εχασα 170 ευρ στο κασινο ρε φιλε , 1000 φορες το ΡΣ
> 
> αλλα ναι εγω κατεβαζω με πολλαααα γκιγκα


Είναι το πως το βλέπει ο καθένας :Wink:

----------


## kaloydis

Καλυτερα δευτερο λογαριασμο με 55 ευρω για 12 μηνες θα παρεις σε 20 μερες 20000 premium ποντους στον 1 λογαριασμο και 5+5GB την ημερα συγουρα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Άσε το pc ανοιχτό ένα βράδυ να εκμεταλλευτείς τα happy hours. Μπορείς έτσι να φτάσεις το 1.5ΤΒ το μήνα!  :Shocked:

----------


## prodromosfan

το αφησα μια μερα και οχι happy hours, @@@ hours δινει. 
ποτε ειναι τα happy hours?

----------


## kaloydis

Απο της 2 νομιζω την νυχτα μεχρι της 11 το πρωι ωρα ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ.
Χρεωνεται 10%.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Καλυτερα δευτερο λογαριασμο με 55 ευρω για 12 μηνες θα παρεις σε 20 μερες 20000 premium ποντους στον 1 λογαριασμο και 5+5GB την ημερα συγουρα.


επειδη θελω διαθεσημα παντα γκιγκα βιτε δεν με συμφερει

----------


## prodromosfan

> Απο της 2 νομιζω την νυχτα μεχρι της 11 το πρωι ωρα ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ.


σιγουρα οχι, μεταξυ 5 με 8 δεν ξερω 
αλλα τις υπολοιπες ωρες χρεωνονται κανονικα

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια γιατι δεν επιλεγετε πριβε τρακερ που δεν υπαρχουν ογκοχρεωσεις ;;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

το εχουμε ξαναπει 
μερικα πραγματα τα βρισκεις στο μεν και μερικα στο δε.
απόλα εχει ο μπαξες.

----------


## mrsaccess

> σιγουρα οχι, μεταξυ 5 με 8 δεν ξερω 
> αλλα τις υπολοιπες ωρες χρεωνονται κανονικα


3πμ με 11πμ και λειτουργούν κανονικά. Τα χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια.

----------


## prodromosfan

μηπως θελει να κανει καμια ρυθμιση ο χρηστης; 
γιατι σημερα το πρωι 8-9 μετραγανε κανονικά

----------


## mrsaccess

Στείλε τους email γιατί σε εμένα λειτουργούν (την τελευταία φορά που κατέβασα, πριν δύο βδομάδες) αφενός και αφετέρου δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει πουθενά πως σταμάτησαν να ισχύουν.

----------


## kaloydis

Μεχρι και σημερα εγω που κατεβαζω καθε μερα κατεβασα με την 8ΜΒΙΤ 11GBYTE και χρεωθικε 5GB καθως αρχησα 8,30 το πρωι μεχρι της 13,00

----------


## psolord

Παρατήρησα αυτές τις μέρες, οτι τώρα επιτρέπουν και αρχεία μεγαλύτερα των 200ΜΒ! Κατέβασα ένα 475ΜΒ! Δε βλέπω όμως τίποτα σχετικό στα "news"!  :Thinking:

----------


## Andreaslar

2gb είναι το όριο..Μπορούνε να τα ανεβάσουνε Premium Users και να τα κατεβάσουνε μόνο Premium Users, ισχύει πολύ καιρό τώρα.

Τα αρχεία 2gb τα ανεβάζεις μόνο από το Rapid Uploader

----------


## nikosl

ΣΟΒΑΡΑ? Δλδ εγώ που θέλω να ανεβάσω για backup κάτι αρχεία μου, μπορώ να φτιάξω .rar με κωδικό σε 2gb parts και να τα κατεβάζω όποτε θέλω από τον premium λογριασμό μου?

----------


## Andreaslar

Υποθέτω πως ναι.. Δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά, αλλά έχω κατεβάσει πολλές φορές 1,5gb αρχείο

----------


## psytransas

> ΣΟΒΑΡΑ? Δλδ εγώ που θέλω να ανεβάσω για *backup* κάτι αρχεία μου, μπορώ να φτιάξω .rar με κωδικό σε 2gb parts και να τα κατεβάζω όποτε θέλω από τον premium λογριασμό μου?


Βackup με ημερομηνια ληξης 60 ημερων... :Razz:

----------


## nikosl

Τα σβήνουν αυτά τα αρχεία μετά από 2 μήνες?

----------


## arial

> Τα σβήνουν αυτά τα αρχεία μετά από 2 μήνες?


Ναι μετα απο 60 ημερες 'αδρανειας' σβηνονται αυτα τα αρχεια  :Smile:

----------


## nikosl

Μάλλον τότε για τους μεγάλους φακέλους μου θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον pithos

----------


## and64

Αν εισαι premium και ο συνολικός χωρος που καταλαμβάνεις ειναι <25gb δεν σβήνεται τίποτα:




> In principle, we host data without a time limit. But files that have not been accessed for 90 days are deleted to relieve the system of forgotten and not needed content.
> 
> This rule does not take place for premium accounts for as long as the data saved does not exceed the total amount of 25 gigabytes.


Μονο αν εχεις >50gb files ισχύουν οι 60 μερες




> we hereby inform you of a modification regarding the *file inactivity* regulations for *Collector's accounts*. The guaranteed storage time of a file after the last download (or after the upload, if a file has never been downloaded) will be lowered to 60 days on January 1st, 2010.
> *Please note that Premium accounts whose files use more than 50 GB of storage are subject to the same storage rules as Collector's accounts*


(το τελευταίο quote ειναι απο το mail που ειχε ερθει απο rapid πριν λιγο καιρό)

----------


## Errik

Pithos και ξερό ψωμί... Αξιοπιστία και πολλαπλοί τροποι πρόσβασης...

----------


## kaloydis

Τους εχω στηλει εμαιλ για εαν ειναι στους premium account 50gb και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι 50gb δεν σβηνετε κανενα αρχειο απο 50 και πανω ισχυει η 60 μερες γι αυτο τωρα που εχω 49 967MB  τωρα ανεβαζω στον collector κατι μικρα που θελω να μηρασω εχτρα καποια αρχεια. Εκει δεν με ενδιαφερουν εαν σβηστουν τα συγκεκριμενα καθως τα ξανανεβαζω.

----------


## psytransas

Και νεα αλλαγη...

Αφαιρεσαν τη μετατροπη premium points σε euro... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## and64

Οτι να ΄ναι εχει γίνει το rapid...

Χθες έγινα premium στο netload για ενα μήνα και μπορώ να πω οτι ειναι πολύ καλό από πλευράς ταχυτήτων + φυσικά οτι εχει unlimited traffic! Πλέον μπορώ να κατεβάζω untouched bluray χωρίς να περιμένω 5 μέρες μεχρι να κατέβει το επόμενο... :Yahooooo:

----------


## intech

> Βackup με ημερομηνια ληξης 60 ημερων...


φοβούνται οτι θα βρωμήσουνε... :Very Happy:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ετσι είναι.

----------


## kaloydis

> Και νεα αλλαγη...
> 
> Αφαιρεσαν τη μετατροπη premium points σε euro...


Πραγματι αφαιρεσαν την μετατροπη τωρα η PREMIUM ποντοι μονο free η ενας νεος λογαριασμος.
Στην αρχη ειχε φτασει και 1,25 η τιμη στους 1000 ποντους και πριν απο λυγο 0,79 ειχε φαινεται πραγματοποιηθει μαζικες πληρωμες και δεν συμφερε.

----------


## psytransas

> Οτι να ΄ναι εχει γίνει το rapid...
> 
> Χθες έγινα premium στο netload για ενα μήνα και μπορώ να πω οτι ειναι πολύ καλό από πλευράς ταχυτήτων + φυσικά οτι εχει unlimited traffic! Πλέον μπορώ να κατεβάζω untouched bluray χωρίς να περιμένω 5 μέρες μεχρι να κατέβει το επόμενο...


Εχει και το netload τα αρνητικα του...

Εχει Unrecovered Hard Disk Crashes που ψευδως λεει οτι μπορει τα αρχεια να επανελθουν κατι που δεν γινεται ποτε ομως, οποτε χαλαει ολο το link set...

----------


## and64

> Εχει και το netload τα αρνητικα του...
> 
> Εχει Unrecovered Hard Disk Crashes που ψευδως λεει οτι μπορει τα αρχεια να επανελθουν κατι που δεν γινεται ποτε ομως, οποτε χαλαει ολο το link set...


indeed! Tι να κάνουμε δεν μπορούμε να τα εχουμε ολα σε ενα... :Laughing:

----------


## Linus

Είχα καιρό να κατεβάσω αρχείο... Τα θυμόμουν αλλιώς τα πράγματα για τους free... 

3 ωρες προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω ένα αρχειάκι και βλέπω αυτό




> Unfortunately right now our servers are overloaded and we have no more download slots left for non-members. Of course you can also try again later.


 :Crying:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ποτέ δε χρησιμοποίησα rapidshare (αν και έχω κωδικούς premium που μου έχει δώσει ο αδερφός μου χωρίς να τους ζητήσω καν) και ούτε πρόκειται.Τί κοροϊδία.Βασικά όσοι είμαστε φοιτητές με :

pithos + tinyurl ---> :One thumb up:

----------


## and64

Ο Πειραιάς δεν βλέπω να συμμετέχει στο pithos, φτου! :Rant:

----------


## kaloydis

Τι ειναι ρε παιδια αυτα; pithos + tinyurl 
Οταν εισαι free μπορεις να κατεβασεις την νυχτα και το πρωι ριχνουν στο ελαχιστο τους free για τους premium user τις αλλες ωρες.

----------


## a453

> Τι ειναι ρε παιδια αυτα; pithos + tinyurl 
> Οταν εισαι free μπορεις να κατεβασεις την νυχτα και το πρωι ριχνουν στο ελαχιστο τους free για τους premium user τις αλλες ωρες.


Από πότε έχεις να δουλέψεις ως free το rapidshare;
Για μία ταινία εμένα με πήρε 5 μέρες!!! μέχρι να βρω ανοικτή πόρτα. 

WsFTP Server στο μηχνάκι που έχω στη σχολή με τους mail/web server και τέλος ο πόλεμος

----------


## prodromosfan

ειναι κοροϊδία το rapidshare. 

εξαντλησα το traffic μου και ενω εχω καβατζα αλλα 5gb σε trafficshare 
ΔΕΝ μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## and64

> ειναι κοροϊδία το rapidshare. 
> 
> εξαντλησα το traffic μου και ενω εχω καβατζα αλλα 5gb σε trafficshare 
> ΔΕΝ μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω.


Ναι ισχύει αυτό και πραγματικά αδυνατώ να καταλάβω το γιατί :What..?:  Έτσι ειναι το σύστημα η επίσημη δικαιολογία... :Rant:

----------


## kostas2005

είναι κοροϊδία αλλά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 1,5 τερρα το μήνα αν το δουλεύεις σε happy hour

----------


## prodromosfan

indeed
σε ενα μηνα με 2 λογαριασμους κατεβασα 2TB

----------


## ownagE_

> Ποτέ δε χρησιμοποίησα rapidshare (αν και έχω κωδικούς premium που μου έχει δώσει ο αδερφός μου χωρίς να τους ζητήσω καν) και ούτε πρόκειται.Τί κοροϊδία.Βασικά όσοι είμαστε φοιτητές με :
> 
> pithos + tinyurl --->


Για ανέβασμα..
Για κατέβασμα όμως? Υπάρχει κανα site με pithos links?  :Laughing: 

PM αν έχεις τίποτα αξιόλογο.  :Cool:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Τι ειναι ρε παιδια αυτα; pithos + tinyurl 
> Οταν εισαι free μπορεις να κατεβασεις την νυχτα και το πρωι ριχνουν στο ελαχιστο τους free για τους premium user τις αλλες ωρες.


http://pithos.grnet.gr/
 :Smile: 




> Για ανέβασμα..
> Για κατέβασμα όμως? Υπάρχει κανα site με pithos links? 
> 
> PM αν έχεις τίποτα αξιόλογο.



Α,δεν έχω , torrentz rulez (ξερεις, διανομες Linux,WoW update patches  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  κοκ) ,αλλα στα warez-αδικα μπορεί κανείς να δίνει τέτοια λινκ,απλά ζητήστε τα όσοι τα χρησιμοποιείτε τα εν λόγω σάιτ  :Smile:  . 

(για να ανεβαζει τις εργασιες του στο pithos ο φοιτητής ,μην παρεξηγηθώ άδικα  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: )

----------


## Linus

Θέλω και εγώ έτοιμες εργασίες  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:   :Razz:

----------


## orck

Ποιες ειναι οι happy hours; Που εχει ανακοινωση;

----------


## and64

Πραθέτω ενα mail που έλαβα σήμερα από το netload το οποίο ομολογώ με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα:




> Hello,
> 
> We want to inform you that we added one bonus day to
> your netload account because of the maintenance work
> done on the 30th of january.
> 
> We want to apologize for the interruption and want to
> thank you for using netload.in
> 
> ...


 :Respekt: 
Το rapid να τα βλέπει αυτά... :Evil:

----------


## mrsaccess

Το rapid δεν έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης.  :Cool:

----------


## and64

> Το rapid δεν έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης.


Καλά το συζητάμε αυτό... Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που διάφοροι servers είναι down για ώρες και δεν μπορουν να κατέβουν αρχεία που ειναι σε αυτούς + οτι στο παρελθόν εχουν υπάρξει μερικές (λίγες ομολογουμενως) φορές που ηταν down ολο το rapid.

Το netload ήταν down για μερικες ωρες και νομίζω οτι είναι καλή κίνηση από μέρους τους αυτή, συμβολικά έστω :Wink:  *Δείχνουν* οτι σε υπολογίζουν

----------


## orck

Συμβολικα ομως μονο. Μην σου περασει απο το μυαλο οτι οντως σε υπολογιζουν. ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες μας βλεπουν σαν πορτοφολια και τιποτε αλλο. Το netload δεν εχει το περιεχομενο που εχει το rapidshare γιαυτο καταλαβαινουν οτι δεν τους περνει να βαλουν ηλιθια ορια οπως το 5GB/μερα που εχει το rapidshare.

----------


## and64

> Συμβολικα ομως μονο. Μην σου περασει απο το μυαλο οτι οντως σε υπολογιζουν. ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες μας βλεπουν σαν πορτοφολια και τιποτε αλλο. Το netload δεν εχει το περιεχομενο που εχει το rapidshare γιαυτο καταλαβαινουν οτι δεν τους περνει να βαλουν ηλιθια ορια οπως το 5GB/μερα που εχει το rapidshare.


Για αυτό το εκανα bold :Wink:  Αν ομως φεύγανε οι μισοι uploaders από το rapid να δεις πως θα σφίγγανε οι κ@#λοι μετά! Αλλά εδω ανεβάζουν 100αρια αρχεία για να μαζεύουν πόντους τη στιγμή που σου επιτρέπει 200αρια ή 400αρια μονο για να κατέβουν μεσω premium...

----------


## antreas9

> λλά εδω ανεβάζουν 100αρια αρχεία για να μαζεύουν πόντους τη στιγμή που σου επιτρέπει 200αρια ή 400αρια μονο για να κατέβουν μεσω premium...


κατσε ρε φίλε.
Εχω σταματήσει να ανεβάζω στο ράπιντ 3 χρόνια τώρα.
αλλά παρολαυτα, δε θεωρείς φυσιολογικό ο καθε uploader να ανεβάζει ότι θέλει, όπως θέλει?
και σε κομμάτια των 20μβ να τα ανεβαζε, το ίδιο ισχύει...
Δηλαδή, θα κάνουμε κουμάντο, στον κόπο του αλλου?

----------


## and64

> κατσε ρε φίλε.
> Εχω σταματήσει να ανεβάζω στο ράπιντ 3 χρόνια τώρα.
> αλλά παρολαυτα, δε θεωρείς φυσιολογικό ο καθε uploader να ανεβάζει ότι θέλει, όπως θέλει?
> και σε κομμάτια των 20μβ να τα ανεβαζε, το ίδιο ισχύει...
> Δηλαδή, θα κάνουμε κουμάντο, στον κόπο του αλλου?


Δεν το θεωρω φυσιολογικό οχι! Οταν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 200αρι αρχείο και με rapid manager *δεν χάνεται* το αρχείο που ανεβαίνει αν κοπεί η συνδεση, πεσει το ρεύμα κλπ δεν βλέπω το λόγο να ανεβαίνουν σε 100αρια (αν υπήρχε πιθανότητα να χαθεί το αρχείο συμφωνω να ανεβαιναν και σε 50αρια αφού το upload ειναι πολύ αργή διαδικασία με τις ταχύτητες που εχουμε εδω)

Αν εσυ το βρίσκεις οκ, ανεβαζε και σε 10αρια, δεν θα σου πω εγω οχι!

----------


## Linus

Με 3-4 κλικ έχεις αυτό που θέλεις δωρεάν σε λίγα λεπτά. Χαλάρωνε και απόλαυσε και άσε το κλάμα  :Cool:

----------


## Dimitris

Τις τελευταίες μέρες βλέπω ότι κατεβάζω με αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες και χωρίς να περιμένω 8 ώρες για να βρω slot. Μάλλον σφύξανε οι ποποί  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Εμένα πάλι εδώ και 2-3 εβδομάδες σέρνεται ασύστολα.

Από megaupload και netload ως δωρεάν χρήστης χτυπάω χαλαρά 2MB/sec με μια σύνδεση και στο rapid που είμαι premium... με μια σύνδεση το πάρα πολύ ως 300ΚΒ/sec και με 4 συνδέσεις παίζει από 300KB/sec έως 700KB/sec.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mike86

> Εμένα πάλι εδώ και 2-3 εβδομάδες σέρνεται ασύστολα.
> 
> Από megaupload και netload ως δωρεάν χρήστης χτυπάω χαλαρά 2MB/sec με μια σύνδεση και στο rapid που είμαι premium... με μια σύνδεση το πάρα πολύ ως 300ΚΒ/sec και με 4 συνδέσεις παίζει από 300KB/sec έως 700KB/sec.


Και σε μένα τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις.
Στις περιπτώσεις όμως που χρησιμοποιώ το cryptload κατεβάζω με τη μεγιστη ταχύτητα.
Όπως φαίνεται το megaupload έχει αναίβει αρκετά αλλά τι να το κάνεις όταν οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το rs? Στην ουσία ενώ ξέρουμε τα όσα προβλήματα του rs, δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε λόγω του ότι οι περισσότεροι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ δεν είχα προβλήματα τόσο καιρό, συνήθως το RS ήταν που χτυπούσε μεγάλες ταχύτητες με ένα connection. Τις τελευταίες 2-3 εβδομάδες σέρνεται.

----------


## psolord

> Εμένα πάλι εδώ και 2-3 εβδομάδες σέρνεται ασύστολα.
> 
> Από megaupload και netload ως δωρεάν χρήστης χτυπάω χαλαρά 2MB/sec με μια σύνδεση και στο rapid που είμαι premium... με μια σύνδεση το πάρα πολύ ως 300ΚΒ/sec και με 4 συνδέσεις παίζει από 300KB/sec έως 700KB/sec.


Ναι ναι, θα συμφωνήσω. Απλά οι πιο πολύ χρήστες δεν το καταλαβαίνουν, γιατί κατεβάζουν 4-5 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα και έτσι πιάνουν πάντα full speed.

Πάντως να πω την αλήθεια, δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει μιας και τα περισσότερα κατεβάσματα μου, ανήκουν στην παραπάνω κατηγορία (πολλά μαζί  :Razz: ).

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω ρυθμίσει τον IDM σε ένα Connection per file για το RS και ίσως εκεί να άλλαξε κάτι στην πολιτική του RS. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με παραπάνω απο μία συνδέσεις να δω τι γίνεται. :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι, όταν μιλούσα για συνδέσεις εννοούσα αρχεία. Ακόμη όμως και με 4 αρχεία premium ταυτόχρονα δεν πιάνει ούτε το μισό από τα άλλα free με ένα αρχείο...

----------


## BOBBY

Πάντως εγώ με win7 και cryptload έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες σε σχέση με πρίν.Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ο συνδυασμός ή κάτι άλλο αλλά μου την δίνει...... :Thumb down:

----------


## frenty

Announcing the next RapidShare upgrade

February 01, 2010
A lot of our users have noticed that up till now, our system was working on maximum load. We are happy to say that the capacity issues will soon be resolved. Early March, we will start up twelve new 10-gigabit ports, and at the same time add 200 new servers to our system. This upgrade will give more download power to Free Users. Premium Users will get even higher download speeds. We continue to make sure that we offer you the best platform for filehosting in the world.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS123

οι ταχυτητες ειναι πατος με premium
σκεψου τι γινεται με free το απολυτο χαος.
τα φραγκακια ομως τα θελουν.
σε 8αρα γραμη κατεβαζω το πολυ με 400 απο τοτε
που μπουκωσε το ιδιο ειναι και σημερα και ας ανακοινωσαν αναβαθμιση.
εσεις εχετε ταχυτητα φουλ σημερα??
που την ειδαν την αναβαθμιση της ταχυτητας?
ολοι σερνομαστε.

........Auto merged post: NIKOLAKIS123 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συμβολικα ομως μονο. Μην σου περασει απο το μυαλο οτι οντως σε υπολογιζουν. ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες μας βλεπουν σαν πορτοφολια και τιποτε αλλο. Το netload δεν εχει το περιεχομενο που εχει το rapidshare γιαυτο καταλαβαινουν οτι δεν τους περνει να βαλουν ηλιθια ορια οπως το 5GB/μερα που εχει το rapidshare.


Σωστος. :One thumb up:

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΕΓΩ γιατι κατεβαζω ΦΟΥΛ?

----------


## mrsaccess

Έχει διορθωθεί και σε μένα εδώ και μια βδομάδα. Ξαναείδα 2.5MiB/sec!

----------


## and64

Και γω full κατεβάζω και με ενα αρχείο...




> Ξαναείδα 2.5MiB/sec!


Αγκαλιά με το dslam είσαι;; :Stunned:

----------


## mrsaccess

Κάτω από το γραφείο το έχω, ακουμπάω και τα πόδια μου!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## and64

> Κάτω από το γραφείο το έχω, ακουμπάω και τα πόδια μου!


Με τέτοια ταχύτητα λογικό μου ακούγεται :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Doxaios

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Συνεχίζεται αυτό που διάβασα στην πρώτη σελίδα οτι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μόνο 2,5 gb/ημέρα;

----------


## psytransas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Συνεχίζεται αυτό που διάβασα στην πρώτη σελίδα οτι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μόνο 2,5 gb/ημέρα;


Οχι 5gb ειναι το οριο.

----------


## and64

Καθημερινό *οριο κατεβάσματος* δεν υπάρχει!!!! Κατεβάζεις μέχρι οσο έχεις limit. Δλδ αν ειναι γεμάτο το account σου μπορείς να κατεβάσεις και τα 25gb σε μια μέρα. Από κει και πέρα θα προστίθενται 5gb/μερα μέχρι να φτάσουν και πάλι τα 25gb σύνολο :Wink:

----------


## darax

...περικοπές καί στο κατέβασμα !! Πάνω πού έλεγα να μπώ  :Thinking:

----------


## Doxaios

Δεν κατάλαβα. Είναι ένα ταβάνι 25gb/5 μέρες; Πως είναι;

----------


## nikosl

Εχει εναν μετρητή ο οποίος έχει ταβάνι 25Gb. Καθε μέρα σου προσθέτουν 5gb μεχρι να φτάσει τα 25. Τωρα ανάλογα με το πόσα έχεις αφήσει, τόσα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις. Δλδ μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από 5 μέχρι 25 Gb σε μια μέρα.

Όλα αυτα αφηνοντας εκτός την προσφορά για τις μεταμεσονυκτιες ώρες οπου σου χρεώνει 10% απο ότι κατεβάζεις. Δλδ αν κατεβάσεις 100Giga χρεώνεσαι 10.

----------


## intech

> ...περικοπές καί στο κατέβασμα !! Πάνω πού έλεγα να μπώ


Μπές,  :One thumb up:

----------


## BOBBY

> Όλα αυτα αφηνοντας εκτός την προσφορά για τις μεταμεσονυκτιες ώρες οπου σου χρεώνει 10% απο ότι κατεβάζεις. Δλδ αν κατεβάσεις 100Giga χρεώνεσαι 10.


Ποιές είναι αυτές οι ώρες;Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι "ψιλά".. :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


*edit :Το βρήκα,εντάξει.....*

----------


## and64

Tα happy hours αν θυμάμαι καλά ειναι 3-11 ώρα Ελλάδας. Βολεύουν πολύ πάντως! Το laptop χτυπάρει υπερωρίες :Biggrin:

----------


## avatarious

παιδιά βρήκα αυτή την είδηση ελπίζω να μην υπήρξαν θύματα..
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Rap...nate,9969.html

----------


## intech

Εδώ και μέρες, τα "παράνομα αρχεία" διατίθενται και πωλούνται από το Rapidshare, σε συμφωνία με τις εταιρείες παραγωγής.

Υπάρχει web site του Rapidshare, που τα αγοράζεις.

----------


## goon

Tις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες μου έχουν κλεψει τον κωδικό 2 φορές και το rapidshare μου έστελνε καινουργιο. Σήμερα ανανέωσα για 6 μήνες. Μου ήρθε το μήνυμα όλα ΟΚ. Το απόγευμα πάω να μπώ και βλέπω το εξής: Fraud detected, Account xxxxxxxxx: This Account has been illegally used by several users. 
Email δεν έχω πάρει απο το rapidshare. 
Ερώτηση? Μπορώ να ακυρώσω την πληρωμή που έκανα με paypal και να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω?

----------


## slow

> Tις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες μου έχουν κλεψει τον κωδικό 2 φορές και το rapidshare μου έστελνε καινουργιο. Σήμερα ανανέωσα για 6 μήνες. Μου ήρθε το μήνυμα όλα ΟΚ. Το απόγευμα πάω να μπώ και βλέπω το εξής: Fraud detected, Account xxxxxxxxx: This Account has been illegally used by several users. 
> Email δεν έχω πάρει απο το rapidshare. 
> Ερώτηση? Μπορώ να ακυρώσω την πληρωμή που έκανα με paypal και να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω?


Τα χρήματα σου δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να τα πάρεις πίσω αλλά...
το account σου είναι κλειδωμένο? 
Αν είναι, και παρόλα αυτά σου παίρνουν τον κωδικό, καλά είναι να ψαχτείς για trojan και keyloggers.
Μπαίνεις στην σωστή σελίδα της rapidshare για να κάνεις login ή μήπως κατά λάθος μπαίνεις  κάπου αλλού?
Σβήσε το ling που χρησιμοποιείς και χρησιμοποίησε το κεντρικό καλού-κακού http://www.rapidshare.com/
Και το κυριότερο μπαίνεις μόνο από έναν υπολογιστή ή συνδέεσαι στο account σου από διάφορους υπολογιστές...

----------


## nikosl

> Tις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες μου έχουν κλεψει τον κωδικό 2 φορές και το rapidshare μου έστελνε καινουργιο. Σήμερα ανανέωσα για 6 μήνες. Μου ήρθε το μήνυμα όλα ΟΚ. Το απόγευμα πάω να μπώ και βλέπω το εξής: Fraud detected, Account xxxxxxxxx: This Account has been illegally used by several users. 
> Email δεν έχω πάρει απο το rapidshare. 
> Ερώτηση? Μπορώ να ακυρώσω την πληρωμή που έκανα με paypal και να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω?


Είτε χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον πολυ εύκολο κωδικό και σου τον βουτάνε, ή μπαινεις από διαφορετικά pc ταυτόχρονα με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό, είτε κάποιος ιός (keylogger/trojan βασικά) στον υποκλέπτει. 

Αλλαξε κωδίκο αλλά αυτήν την φορά τον καινούριο εισήγαγέ τον με το εικονικό πληκτρολόγιο που δίνουν τα windows (θα το βρεις στα βοηθήματα). Οι keyloggers καταγράφουν τα όσα πληκτρολογείς από το κανονικό σου πληκτρολόγιο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν ενεργοποιήσεις το security lock από το rapidshare (εκείνη την εικονίτσα με το λουκέτο) δεν γίνεται να στον κλέψουν, εκτός και αν είναι τρύπιο και το e mail σου.

----------


## BOBBY

Ρε παιδιά,έχω το cryptload και δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω την επιλογή που δίνει για happy hours να είναι στην σωστή ώρα,τώρα δείχνει 2 με 10.Αυτή η μία ώρα πίσω με τσακίζει..... :Evil:

----------


## marios4th

> Εχει εναν μετρητή ο οποίος έχει ταβάνι 25Gb. Καθε μέρα σου προσθέτουν 5gb μεχρι να φτάσει τα 25. Τωρα ανάλογα με το πόσα έχεις αφήσει, τόσα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις. Δλδ μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από 5 μέχρι 25 Gb σε μια μέρα.
> 
> Όλα αυτα αφηνοντας εκτός την προσφορά για τις μεταμεσονυκτιες ώρες οπου σου χρεώνει 10% απο ότι κατεβάζεις. Δλδ αν κατεβάσεις 100Giga χρεώνεσαι 10.


?Ισχυει αυτο?Εγω παιδια εβαλα χθες rapid, το αφησα το βραδυ(απο τις 11 περιπου) μεχρι τωρα το πρωι που σηκωθηκα και τι ειδα?Οτι δεν με αφηνε να κατεβασω αλλο.Και δεν κατεβασα και πολλα...3*2.2GB + μια που δεν τελειωσε και κατεβηκαν τα 3.3+ ενα dvdrip 700ΜΒ και μου βγαζει Traffic left:	- 206 MB...

----------


## and64

> ?Ισχυει αυτο?Εγω παιδια εβαλα χθες rapid, το αφησα το βραδυ(απο τις 11 περιπου) μεχρι τωρα το πρωι που σηκωθηκα και τι ειδα?Οτι δεν με αφηνε να κατεβασω αλλο.Και δεν κατεβασα και πολλα...3*2.2GB + μια που δεν τελειωσε και κατεβηκαν τα 3.3+ ενα dvdrip 700ΜΒ και μου βγαζει Traffic left:	- 206 MB...


Δεν αρχίζουν 11 τα happy hours για αυτό έφαγες ολο το traffic :Wink:  3-11 το πρωί ώρα Ελλάδας είναι...

----------


## marios4th

Διαβαζα για το trafficshare και αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι αυτα τα 5gb που σου δινει τζαμπα δεν μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για κατεβασμα.Αν αγορασω τα 100gb θα μπορω να κατεβαζω λογο του trafficshare?

----------


## and64

> Διαβαζα για το trafficshare και αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι αυτα τα 5gb που σου δινει τζαμπα δεν μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για κατεβασμα.Αν αγορασω τα 100gb θα μπορω να κατεβαζω λογο του trafficshare?


Τα 5 gb θα μένουν πάντα αχρησιμοποίητα! Όσο trafficshare αγοράζεις τοσο κατεβάζεις. Δλδ παίρνεις 100, θα φαίνονται 105, κατεβάζεις 100 :Wink: 

Μπορείς πάντως να ορίσεις τον download manager που χρησιμοποιείς να ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα στις 3, εγω αυτο κάνω αν εχω πολλά να κατέβουν και θελω να χρησιμοποιήσω τα happy hours...

----------


## LOUKAS32

εγω ειχα 100 τραφικ σαρε 

και τι εγινε??

μπηκε χακερ και μου πηρε τα 70 γκιγκα τελειααα

----------


## marios4th

:Worthy:  thanks θα το εχω υποψην χεχεχε :Cool:

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά τις καινούριες αλλαγές τις είδατε και τους καινούριους περιορισμούς ....Τι έχετε να πείτε ;;;

----------


## fadasma

> Παιδιά τις καινούριες αλλαγές τις είδατε και τους καινούριους περιορισμούς ....Τι έχετε να πείτε ;;;


Όχι, γιατί τις είδες εσύ;  :Razz:

----------


## and64

Εγω δεν είδα περιορισμούς πάντως! Μόνο οτι πλέον δεν θα σου διαγράφουν τον λογαριασμό αν δεν τον ανανεώσεις μετά τη λήξη του...

----------


## BOBBY

Ναι,υπάρχουν αλλαγές για τους premium users.Επίσης,έχει γίνει default η νέα σελίδα του Rs,ακόμα σε beta μορφή.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Εγω δεν είδα περιορισμούς πάντως! Μόνο οτι πλέον δεν θα σου διαγράφουν τον λογαριασμό αν δεν τον ανανεώσεις μετά τη λήξη του...


δεν θα σου διαγράφουν τον λογαριασμό ...Που το είδες αυτό και για πιο λόγο να το κάνουν 




> Ναι,υπάρχουν αλλαγές για τους premium users.Επίσης,έχει γίνει default η νέα σελίδα του Rs,ακόμα σε beta μορφή.


να ήταν μόνο αυτό ...Μεγάλο πλήγμα για τους uploaders ιδικά για αυτούς που ανανέωναν τον λογαριασμό τους με πόντους ....

----------


## kasadi

> να ήταν μόνο αυτό ...Μεγάλο πλήγμα για τους uploaders ιδικά για αυτούς που ανανέωναν τον λογαριασμό τους με πόντους ....


 :Thinking:  και γιατί δε λέτε ρε παιδιά και σε εμάς τι έγινε? γιατί πλήτονται οι uploaders?

----------


## duende

εγω μονο αυτο βλεπω..που δεν ειναι καθολου κακο

"With immediate effect, premium accounts whose paid subscription period has expired *will no longer be automatically deleted*. We now offer our customers the *option to switch the paid features on and off as and when they need them without having to create a new account each time*, as was previously the case. Naturally, costs only fall due when paid modules are booked. Otherwise the account will continue to be free."

----------


## loukoumaki

θα σας πω στο περίπου τι κατάλαβα με μια ματιά .Για παράδειγμα ένας uploader μπορούσε να ανεβάζει όσα αρχεία ήθελε ........Τώρα πάλι θα μπορεί απλά θα έχει όριο 50gb .Όταν ξεπερνάει αυτό το όριο θα διαγράφονται σε 60 μέρες όπως και στους free λογαριασμούς .....

----------


## duende

ε, ποσες τσοντες κ warez θα ανεβασουνε πια  :Razz: 

τεσπα, νομιζω 50gb ειναι αρκετα για να ανεβασεις πραμα να μοιραζεις, αμα θελουν να μη χασουν points ας τα κοβουν σε πιο πολλα αρχεια i guess..(οχι βεβαια 10 rar για ενα mp3 15mb που κανουν ορισμενοι)

btw εχεις  link για το παραπανω?

----------


## and64

> δεν θα σου διαγράφουν τον λογαριασμό ...Που το είδες αυτό και για πιο λόγο να το κάνουν


Δεν ξέρω αν το χες προσέξει, αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα είχες 14 μέρες να ανανεώσεις premium account που είχε λήξει. Μετα σου σβήνανε τα αρχεία και εχανες τους πόντους. Δες το quote του duende...

Μπορείς να κάνεις ενα quote απο το rapid σχετικά με το upload;

----------


## loukoumaki

όχι είναι ότι διάβασα σε ξένα sites .

----------


## contime

> θα σας πω στο περίπου τι κατάλαβα με μια ματιά .Για παράδειγμα ένας uploader μπορούσε να ανεβάζει όσα αρχεία ήθελε ........Τώρα πάλι θα μπορεί απλά θα έχει όριο 50gb .Όταν ξεπερνάει αυτό το όριο θα διαγράφονται σε 60 μέρες όπως και στους free λογαριασμούς .....


Και πιο πριν υπηρχε το οριο, δεν ειναι καινουριο.

----------


## m3fisto

άλλαξε κάτι σήμερα?? δε μου λέει ούτε πόσα gb έχουν μείνει στο λογαριασμό μου ούτε πότε αυτός λήγει...
πάντως κατεβάζει κανονικά

----------


## and64

> Και πιο πριν υπηρχε το οριο, δεν ειναι καινουριο.


Ετσι ήξερα και γω, άρα άκυρος ο "συναγερμός" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## loukoumaki

50 gb είναι το καινούριο όριο ...Αν παρατηρούσες δεν υπήρχε πριν τόσο μικρό όριο ...

----------


## psytransas

> άλλαξε κάτι σήμερα?? δε μου λέει ούτε πόσα gb έχουν μείνει στο λογαριασμό μου ούτε πότε αυτός λήγει...
> πάντως κατεβάζει κανονικά


Πανε στο new premium zone.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα σας πω στο περίπου τι κατάλαβα με μια ματιά .Για παράδειγμα ένας uploader μπορούσε να ανεβάζει όσα αρχεία ήθελε ........Τώρα πάλι θα μπορεί απλά θα έχει όριο 50gb .Όταν ξεπερνάει αυτό το όριο θα διαγράφονται σε 60 μέρες όπως και στους free λογαριασμούς .....


Παλι οσα θελει μπορει να ανεβασει. Δεν υπαρχει περιορισμος. Ο κανονας λεει οτι ΑΝ τα αρχεια σου ξεπερνουν τα 50GB αυτα θα παραμενουν για 60 μερες *χωρις να εχουν downloads*. Μετα θα διαγραφονται. Αν ομως εχουν κατεβει (απο αλλους) ανανεωνεται ο χρονος "παραμονης" τους. Και δεν ειναι καινουργιος κανονας.
Απλα με την μειωση απο 90 σε 60 μερες αναγκαζουν τους uploaders να κατεβαζουν οι ιδιοι αρχεια τους για να παραμεινουν ενεργα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## loukoumaki

αν είναι έτσι μάλλον λάθος κατάλαβα ...Απλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε το  save files even if account is full ...

----------


## contime

> 50 gb είναι το καινούριο όριο ...Αν παρατηρούσες δεν υπήρχε πριν τόσο μικρό όριο ...


Ξαναλεω οτι αυτο ηταν το οριο...To απεριοριστο το εχουν βγαλει εδω και πολυ πολυ καιρο.



> αν είναι έτσι μάλλον λάθος κατάλαβα ...Απλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε το  save files even if account is full ...


Μεσα απο τις ρυθμισεις επιλεγεις τι θελεις να γινεται οταν ξεπερνας τα 50 γιγα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

τελικα το premium οριο ποσο ειναι ?

----------


## thourios

Κατεβάζω εδώ και τρεις ώρες full και βλέπω ότι το Traffic left παραμένει σταθερό στα 25 GB.
Δεν με έχουν "χρεώσει" καθόλου GB για αυτά τα αρχεία που έχω κάνει downlowd μέχρι στιγμής.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## LOUKAS32

:Worthy: 


> Κατεβάζω εδώ και τρεις ώρες full και βλέπω ότι το Traffic left παραμένει σταθερό στα 25 GB.
> Δεν με έχουν "χρεώσει" καθόλου GB για αυτά τα αρχεία που έχω κάνει downlowd μέχρι στιγμής.


ρε παιδια ποσο ειναι το οριο ανα μερα?

----------


## chaos38

> Κατεβάζω εδώ και τρεις ώρες full και βλέπω ότι το Traffic left παραμένει σταθερό στα 25 GB.
> Δεν με έχουν "χρεώσει" καθόλου GB για αυτά τα αρχεία που έχω κάνει downlowd μέχρι στιγμής.


Ειναι happy hours!!!!!!

----------


## ermis333

> Κατεβάζω εδώ και τρεις ώρες full και βλέπω ότι το Traffic left παραμένει σταθερό στα 25 GB.
> Δεν με έχουν "χρεώσει" καθόλου GB για αυτά τα αρχεία που έχω κάνει downlowd μέχρι στιγμής.


Το ξαναλέμε μπας και το καταλάβετε επιτέλους  :Smile: 


ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 3 πμ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11πμ. ΏΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ TO RAPIDSHARE ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ 10% ΤΩΝ ΟΣΩΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ.

Είναι τα λεγόμενα happy hours.

Γι αυτό δεν το βλέπεις να κατεβαίνει.

........Auto merged post: ermis333 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδια ποσο ειναι το οριο ανα μερα?



Είναι 5gb την μέρα και αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις προστίθενται και μαζεύονται  έως 25gb.

----------


## LOUKAS32

ε οπως ηταν ειναι ακομη
shame shit

----------


## and64

> Το ξαναλέμε μπας και το καταλάβετε επιτέλους 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 3 πμ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11πμ. ΏΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ TO RAPIDSHARE ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ 10% ΤΩΝ ΟΣΩΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ.
> 
> Είναι τα λεγόμενα happy hours.
> 
> Γι αυτό δεν το βλέπεις να κατεβαίνει.


Ακριβώς! Το laptop αν είχε χέρια θα με μούτζωνε απο τις ολονυκτίες που έχει ρίξει... :Innocent:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ακριβώς! Το laptop αν είχε χέρια θα με μούτζωνε απο τις ολονυκτίες που έχει ρίξει...


αξιζει ομως!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Jazzer

Χαρά στο κουράγιο και στους σκληρούς δίσκους σας !  :Razz: 
Πότε προλαβαίνετε και τα ακούτε/βλέπετε όλα αυτά τα γκιγκαμπίτια που κατεβάζετε βρε θηρία ; 
Έχω λογαριασμό στο rapidshare και με το ζόρι ξεπερνώ τα 5 gb το μήνα, κυρίως το χρησιμοποιώ για να ακούω δίσκους μουσικής τους οποίους στη συνέχεια αγοράζω, για όσο καιρό ακόμα θα αντέχω να πληρώνω !  :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

Ποίες είναι αυτές οι ώρες ;;;;

----------


## thourios

Συμβαίνει το εξής. Ναι λόγω happy hours δεν έβλεπα το traffic left. Αλλά με την ανανεωμένη σε beta μορμή της σελίδας τους βλέπεις μόνο τα στρογγυλά GB που απομένουν και όχι όπως πρώτα. πχ:
Τώρα:Traffic left 20 GB
Πριν:  traffic left  19.12.. GB

 :Cool:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Ποίες είναι αυτές οι ώρες ;;;;


READ!!!!!


Αρχικό μήνυμα από ermis333 ...

Το ξαναλέμε μπας και το καταλάβετε επιτέλους 


ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 3 πμ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11πμ. ΏΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ TO RAPIDSHARE ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ 10% ΤΩΝ ΟΣΩΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ.

Είναι τα λεγόμενα happy hours.

Γι αυτό δεν το βλέπεις να κατεβαίνει.

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά το  happy hours τι ώρα είναι περίπου ....Το δοκίμασα χθες κατά τις 3 και δούλεψε μια χαρά

Με πρόλαβες.............

----------


## LOUKAS32

> ρε παιδιά το  happy hours τι ώρα είναι περίπου ....Το δοκίμασα χθες κατά τις 3 και δούλεψε μια χαρά
> 
> Με πρόλαβες.............




seriously man read  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 3 πμ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 11πμ. ΏΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ TO RAPIDSHARE ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ 10% ΤΩΝ ΟΣΩΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## thourios

> Χαρά στο κουράγιο και στους σκληρούς δίσκους σας ! 
> Πότε προλαβαίνετε και τα ακούτε/βλέπετε όλα αυτά τα γκιγκαμπίτια που κατεβάζετε βρε θηρία ; 
> Έχω λογαριασμό στο rapidshare και με το ζόρι ξεπερνώ τα 5 gb το μήνα, κυρίως το χρησιμοποιώ για να ακούω δίσκους μουσικής τους οποίους στη συνέχεια αγοράζω, για όσο καιρό ακόμα θα αντέχω να πληρώνω !


Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω σε αυτό που λες. Μόνο κατεβάζω και αγοράζω αυτά που μου αρέσουν από Amazon πχ, (για τις ταινίες bluray  ας μην έχουν και Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους). Δεν ενοικιάζω ποτέ ξανά.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## loukoumaki

Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει ότι το 75% των αρχείων που είναι ανεβασμένα στο διαδίκτυο είναι στο rapidshare .Μπορεί να είναι υπερβολικό αλλά δεν το θεωρώ και απίθανο ......

----------


## and64

> Χαρά στο κουράγιο και στους σκληρούς δίσκους σας ! 
> Πότε προλαβαίνετε και τα ακούτε/βλέπετε όλα αυτά τα γκιγκαμπίτια που κατεβάζετε βρε θηρία ; 
> Έχω λογαριασμό στο rapidshare και με το ζόρι ξεπερνώ τα 5 gb το μήνα, κυρίως το χρησιμοποιώ για να ακούω δίσκους μουσικής τους οποίους στη συνέχεια αγοράζω, για όσο καιρό ακόμα θα αντέχω να πληρώνω !


Το χουμε ξαναπεί και πιο παλιά: hd=gb, πολλά gb!  Το hurt locker ας πούμε που το χω σε untouched hd είναι 36gb και κατι ψηλά! :Crazy: 

Απο κει και πέρα, όποτε μπορούμε βλέπουμε...

Μουσική αν θες να ακούσεις κάτι σοβαρά λογικό ειναι να αγοράσεις cd ή βινύλιο. Tα flac είναι ενα καλό υποκατάστατο αλλά και πάλι είναι μονο για να τσεκάρεις αν σου αρέσει κάτι πιστεύω και μετά θα πρέπει να το αγοράσεις...


Off Topic


		Δυστυχώς πάντως μουσική πάει καιρός απο την τελευταία φορά που είχα καιρό και *ησυχία* να κάτσω να ακούσω... :Sad:  (κάτι έχει πάθει και το ρημάδι το πικαπ και βγάζει ενα ανεξήγητο βόμβο :Badmood: )

----------


## loukoumaki

Off Topic


		Πάντως ρε παιδιά παρόλο που είμουν και μουσικός πιο παλιά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ flac και mp3 (320)

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πάντως ρε παιδιά παρόλο που είμουν και μουσικός πιο παλιά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ flac και mp3 (320)





OFF topic

pws 8a to katalaveis ean exeis SONY hxeia :P :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

Off Topic


		τι ηχεία πρέπει να έχω δηλαδή

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τι ηχεία πρέπει να έχω δηλαδή




για να ακουσεις διαφορα σε τοσο μεγαλο BIT rate κατα την αποψη  μου θες ενα καλο ηχειο. studio reference

----------


## loukoumaki

ok Πάντως για να μπούμε στο θέμα ....πολλά άτομα άρχισαν να γκρινιάζουν για τις καινούριες ρυθμίσεις για το rapid ...λέγοντας ότι η καινούρια beta  σελίδα δεν είναι τόσο εύχρηστη

----------


## LOUKAS32

ασ δωσουν οριο ανα μερα 10 ΓΚΙΓΚΑ και ας μην ειναι ευχρηστη ι σελιδα

----------


## loukoumaki

Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις παραπάνω από 5 gb  ανά ημέρα , όσο θέλεις δηλαδή ..Εσύ έχεις κάποιον περιορισμό ;;;;

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις παραπάνω από 5 gb  ανά ημέρα , όσο θέλεις δηλαδή ..Εσύ έχεις κάποιον περιορισμό ;;;;


ναι αλλα μαζευονται ρε συ ανα μερα 5+ αρα πρεπει να περιμενω 5 χ 5 =25 για να κατεβασω HD full movie :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## psytransas

> ναι αλλα μαζευονται ρε συ ανα μερα 5+ αρα πρεπει να περιμενω 5 χ 5 =25 για να κατεβασω HD full movie


H απλα να τη βαλεις να κατεβει στα happy hours... :Wink:

----------


## and64

H νεα εμφάνιση του rapid ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει, πιο δύσχρηστη μου φαίνεται! Για untouched hd πάντως οι happy hours είναι μονόδρομος αν θες να τη δεις φέτος και να χεις και traffic για τπτ άλλο...



Off Topic


		@loukoumaki: δοκίμασα συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια που τα εβαλα πρώτα σε mp3 (σε μετριο bitrate) και μετά σε flac ήταν η μέρα με τη νύχτα, σε βάθος και "καθαρότητα" ήχου. Αυτό σε pc με onboard ήχο (ok, εχει τσιπ xfi υποτίθεται αλλα σιγα) με ακουστικά grado sr-80i. Στο μέλλον θέλω να τσιμπήσω και ενα dac για τα ακουστικά αλλά μου λείπει το 200αρικο προς το παρόν!!

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά ξέρει  κανείς κανένα καλό Opensource πρόγραμμα που να κατεβάζει από rapid  σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες ..Δηλαδή happy hours?

----------


## BOBBY

Ναι,το http://cryptload.info/

----------


## loukoumaki

δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποια ρύθμιση που να λέει schedule

----------


## BOBBY

Πας στις ρυθμίσεις,στο plugins-hoster-rapidshare και εκεί εισάγεις τα στοιχεία του premium καθώς και τσεκάρεις το happy hours.

----------


## loukoumaki

thanks το πρόγραμμα λέει 2 με 10  μήπως έιναι 3 Με 11;

----------


## Lumens

> δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποια ρύθμιση που να λέει schedule


Δοκίμασε το free download manager. Κάνει αυτό που θες και πολλά άλλα!

----------


## BOBBY

> thanks το πρόγραμμα λέει 2 με 10  μήπως έιναι 3 Με 11;


Ναι,το πρόγραμμα λέει 2 με 10 γιατί είναι η ώρα Γερμανίας.Είναι στα άμεσα σχέδιά τους να το φτιάξουν αυτό και να έχει  καθένας την δυνατότητα να αλλάζει την ώρα αναλόγως το που βρίσκεται.Το Cryptload θα σε βολέψει πάρα πολύ,είναι εξαιρετικό. :One thumb up:

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι έχεις δίκιο .....δούλεψε μια χαρά...απίστευτο προγραμματάκι και τρέχει χωρίς εγκατάσταση ε;

----------


## BOBBY

> ναι έχεις δίκιο .....δούλεψε μια χαρά...απίστευτο προγραμματάκι και τρέχει χωρίς εγκατάσταση ε;



Ναι,είναι portable.Αν θέλεις οδηγό για το πως χρησιμοποιείται,μπορώ να ανεβάσω έναν που έχω φτιάξει.

----------


## mrsaccess

Δες και το jdownloader. Είναι το καλύτερο imho, υποστηρίζει τα περισσότερα file hosting sites, είτε είσαι free χρήστης (οπότε ξεπερνά μόνο του τα captcha κλπ) είτε επί πληρωμή. Κάνει αυτόματα extract ή merge μετά το κατέβασμα. Μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις να κάνει restart το router (για να αλλάξεις ip) κλπ.

----------


## BOBBY

> Δες και το jdownloader. Είναι το καλύτερο imho, υποστηρίζει τα περισσότερα file hosting sites, είτε είσαι free χρήστης (οπότε ξεπερνά μόνο του τα captcha κλπ) είτε επί πληρωμή. Κάνει αυτόματα extract ή merge μετά το κατέβασμα. Μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις να κάνει restart το router (για να αλλάξεις ip) κλπ.


Τα ίδια ακριβώς κάνει και το Cryptload. :Cool:

----------


## loukoumaki

αν μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιον οδηγό θα είναι μια χαρά ....Τόσο καιρό δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα γιατί δεν το εμπιστευόμουνα ...αλλά κάνει πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά ....Αν και όταν είσαι free user κατεβάζει ανάλογα με τις ορέξεις του .

----------


## prodromosfan

jdownloader ftw, 
αν και νομιζω οτι δεν βγαινει σε portable, 
και ειναι βασισμενο σε java αρα crossplatform, αλλά 
καταναλωνει μνημη.

----------


## mrsaccess

Επίσης το cryptload δεν είναι open source...

----------


## BOBBY

> Επίσης το cryptload δεν είναι open source...


Ε καί;

----------


## mrsaccess

> Ε καί;


Για να μην το βαρύνω πολύ (εξηγώντας γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε open source λογισμικό), παραθέτω απλά το παρακάτω:




> ρε παιδιά ξέρει  κανείς κανένα καλό *Opensource* πρόγραμμα που να κατεβάζει από rapid  σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες ..Δηλαδή happy hours?

----------


## BOBBY

> Για να μην το βαρύνω πολύ (εξηγώντας γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε open source λογισμικό), παραθέτω απλά το παρακάτω:


Οκ,γενικά ξέρω τι εννοείς όμως νομίζω ότι ο loukoumaki εννοούσε free.Και το Cryptload είναι free.

----------


## loukoumaki

Γιατί το jdown δεν είναι free ;;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

και το jdownloader free ειναι

----------


## loukoumaki

κοιτάξτε σε rapid  είμαι premium οπότε μάλλον και με τα δυο θα είναι το ίδιο .....Τώρα καμιά φορά θέλω και megaupload ... αν και δεν έχει πάντα μεγάλες ταχύτητες ...

----------


## prodromosfan

με free σπο mu κατεβαζω στο 500-700, και πρωινες ωρες 1ΜΒ.

----------


## cranky

Eγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον συνδιασμό FlashGot + Orbit.

----------


## loukoumaki

και εγώ μια φορά είχα πιάσει 1,5 και δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω πως γίνεται αυτό ......Αλλά μερικές ώρες πάει σαν χελώνα

----------


## and64

idm και jdownloader ftw, αν και το πρώτο δεν είναι τσάμπα... :Innocent:

----------


## loukoumaki

πω πω παιδιά αυτό το crypt είναι φανταστικό εργαλείο ....και απορώ τόσο καιρό πως δεν το δοκίμαζα ..Πραγματικά χαζομάρα μου .Με έχει σώσει με το happy hours ...Που τόσο καιρό το αγνοούσα .Πραγματικά απαραίτητο εργαλείο ....Τέλειο .

Παιδιά δεύτερη μέρα με το happy hour και όλα πάνε καλά ....
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι μου τρώει μια ώρα την 2 Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να ξεκινάει στις 3 ;

----------


## nxh1024

> ρε παιδιά ξέρει  κανείς κανένα καλό Opensource πρόγραμμα που να κατεβάζει από rapid  σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες ..Δηλαδή happy hours?


Το jdownloader είναι free και νομίζω τα έχει όλα:

-time scheduler σαν addon για να ξεκινάει και να σταματάει συγκεκριμένες ώρες (happy hours κλπ)
-shutdown το pc όταν τελειώσει το download
-unzip όταν τελειώσει το download (αν έχει pwd το συμπληρώνεις από την αρχή και το χρησιμοποιεί αυτόματα).
-premium accounts για αυτόματη σύνδεση
-επανεκκίνηση του modem σε guest account.
-αυτόματη επανασύνδεση σε περίπτωση διακοπής
-σταθερό (δεν κολλάει, κάτι που πάθαινα συχνά με το cryptload, ειδικά όταν έκανε μόνο του shutdown).

----------


## LOUKAS32

εμενα το JDOWNLOAD μου ριχνει την συνδεση μου και δεν ξερω γιατι

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά αυτό με την ώρα με τίποτα ..ε ...Ε καλά δεν πειράζει . Εξάλλου σε εξυπηρετεί τόσο πολύ το happy hour που και να πάνε 2 gb τσάμπα δεν πειράζει

----------


## prodromosfan

> εμενα το JDOWNLOAD μου ριχνει την συνδεση μου και δεν ξερω γιατι


όταν λες "ρίχνει" τι εννοεις;
μηπως εχεις βαλει ρυθμιση να κανει reconnect?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> όταν λες "ρίχνει" τι εννοεις;
> μηπως εχεις βαλει ρυθμιση να κανει reconnect?



default settings i dont know...??

----------


## prodromosfan

οι default ρυθμισεις δεν εχουν ενεργοποιημενο το reconnect, 
αρα μενει το τι εννοεις "ρίχνει"

ριχνει την ταχυτητα;

----------


## LOUKAS32

> οι default ρυθμισεις δεν εχουν ενεργοποιημενο το reconnect, 
> αρα μενει το τι εννοεις "ρίχνει"
> 
> ριχνει την ταχυτητα;




πεφτει ι συνδεση.

ενω με το rapidshare downloader ολα κομπλε .

----------


## prodromosfan

αρα κατι τρεχει με το modem σου, 
δεν αντεχει πολλές συνδέσεις/υψηλές ταχύτητες(; )

έχει να κανει με ποσα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα βαζεις και ποσα connection ανα αρχείο.
επισης αν εχεις ανοιχτο torrent.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> αρα κατι τρεχει με το modem σου, 
> δεν αντεχει πολλές συνδέσεις/υψηλές ταχύτητες(; )
> 
> έχει να κανει με ποσα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα βαζεις και ποσα connection ανα αρχείο.
> επισης αν εχεις ανοιχτο torrent.


το rapidshare autodownloader αντεχει ομως ΦΟΥΛ!

----------


## prodromosfan

αρα χρησιμοποιησε εκεινο.
αμα κατεβαζει και τερμα ταχυτητα, 
μια χαρα τοτε.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> αρα χρησιμοποιησε εκεινο.
> αμα κατεβαζει και τερμα ταχυτητα, 
> μια χαρα τοτε.


ναι αλλα δεν εχει happy hour settings

----------


## aleex

> Δοκίμασε το free download manager. Κάνει αυτό που θες και πολλά άλλα!


υπόψιν ότι ο fdm προσθέτει ένα addon στο firefox που τον μαμάει. αναφέρεται στα προβληματικά addon σε σχετική σελίδα του mozilla

........Auto merged post: aleex added 8 minutes and 39 seconds later ........




> Δες και το jdownloader. Είναι το καλύτερο imho, υποστηρίζει τα περισσότερα file hosting sites, είτε είσαι free χρήστης (οπότε ξεπερνά μόνο του τα captcha κλπ) είτε επί πληρωμή. Κάνει αυτόματα extract ή merge μετά το κατέβασμα. Μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις να κάνει restart το router (για να αλλάξεις ip) κλπ.


για το jdownloader κ για το cryptload, σα να είχα διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει φόβος να γίνουμε banned σε κάποια sites. κ σα να θυμάμαι κ συγκεκριμένα ότι αυτό είχε παίξει πριν 1 με 1,5 χρόνο στο rapidshare, όπου σε έκανε banned για μισή ώρα κάθε φορά κ είχε βγάλει κ ανακοίνωση τότε ότι δεν θα αφήνουν κανέναν να κατεβάζει με το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, μόνο δεν θυμάμαι για ποιό από τα 2 προγράμματα ήταν αυτό. Έκτοτε τα πήρα από φόβου κ δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## BOBBY

Καμία σχέση.Απλά το rs έχει ανακοινώσει ότι δεν συνεργάζονται όλοι οι dm μαζί του και μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το download.Κάπως έτσι το είχαν πει,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Cryptload πάνω από ένα χρόνο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## aleex

> Καμία σχέση.Απλά το rs έχει ανακοινώσει ότι δεν συνεργάζονται όλοι οι dm μαζί του και μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το download.Κάπως έτσι το είχαν πει,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Cryptload πάνω από ένα χρόνο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


μάλιστα, thx BOBBY, έχεις δοκιμάσει κ το jdownloader σε σύγκριση με το cryptload? 

Βασικά εδώ κ 2 χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ rs premium account, κ από download managers για μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα χρησιμοποίησα idm, fdm, κ orbit 

που χρησιμοποιώ κ τώρα (orbit) κ είναι κ ο μόνος από τους 3 που δεν μου δημιούργησε ποτέ πρόβλημα με το rs κατεβάζοντας σταθερά με 1,65 ΜΒ/s (από 1 ως 5 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα) με 24άρα σύνδεση κ απόσταση 2km από το κόμβο. 

Μεγάλα αρχεία δεν έχω κατεβάσει από αλλού για να είμαι ειλικρινής κ επειδή βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες φορές πράγματα σε megaupload, netload κλπ, που δεν βρίσκω στο rs, σκεφτόμουν να δοκιμάσω αυτά τα 2 προγράμματα (cryptload, jdownloader) για να κατεβάζω ως free user περιστασιακά από διάφορους hosters κ ταυτόχρονα με premium από rs.

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου?

----------


## and64

Το jdownloader μάλλον έχει περισσότερες επιλογές απο το cryptload και γω το χρησιμοποιώ για encrypted αρχεία ή οταν κατεβάζω σαν free απο τους άλλους hosts.

Σαν κύριο πρόγραμμα πάντως συνεχίζω να χρησιμοποιώ το idm και δεν είχα μεχρι τώρα ποτέ θέμα με ταχύτητες κλπ...

----------


## aleex

> Το jdownloader μάλλον έχει περισσότερες επιλογές απο το cryptload και γω το χρησιμοποιώ για encrypted αρχεία ή οταν κατεβάζω σαν free απο τους άλλους hosts.
> 
> Σαν κύριο πρόγραμμα πάντως συνεχίζω να χρησιμοποιώ το idm και δεν είχα μεχρι τώρα ποτέ θέμα με ταχύτητες κλπ...


θα το δοκιμάσω τότε κ γω το jdownloader

σχετικά με το idm, εντάξει σε μένα έπαιξε κ ρόλο το ότι δεν είναι free

----------


## and64

> θα το δοκιμάσω τότε κ γω το jdownloader
> 
> σχετικά με το idm, εντάξει σε μένα έπαιξε κ ρόλο το ότι δεν είναι free


Οτι δεν είναι free δεν ειναι... :Innocent:  :Biggrin: 

Δοκίμασε jdownloader και cryptload για να δεις διαφορές απο πρώτο χέρι. Εμένα δεν μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα το cryptload προτιμώ το j!

----------


## aleex

ok, θα τα δω κ τα δύο ...

----------


## aleex

χρησιμοποιώ rs premium account για download, ενώ ανεβάζω κ κάποια αρχεία, αλλά πολύ σπάνια. επειδή σήμερα ανανέωσα το λογαριασμό μου, ήθελα να ρωτήσω καταρχάς πως δουλεύουν τα rapidpoints γιατί δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ, παρότι σήμερα πλήρωσα premium account για τρίτη χρονιά  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

έχω: 

26.001 free rapidpoints 
6.000 premium rapidpoints

στα settings έχω τσεκαρισμένο το Use TrafficShare and afterwards RapidPoints. Γενικά κατεβάζω πάντα σε happy hours κ δεν μου έχει τελειώσει ποτέ το trafficshare, ενώ ακόμα κατεβάζω. α, επίσης premium rapidpoints δεν είχα νομίζω, αυτά μάλλον τα απέκτησα με την ετήσια ανανέωση του λογαριασμού.

επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω, κάπου λέει ότι για να κατεβάζουμε πρέπει να έχουμε πάντα τουλάχιστον 5gb traffic left. ο λογαριασμός μου αυτή τη στιγμή λέει:

traffic left:         25GB (+16GB)
trafficshare left: 21GB

δεν καταλαβαίνω, αφού λέει ότι τα τελευταία 5gb δεν μπορούμε να τα κατεβάσουμε, τότε θα φανταζόμουν ότι το trafficshare left θα ήταν 5gb λιγότερο από το traffic left, ήτοι 20gb κ όχι 21gb που έχω τώρα. κ το (+16gb) που κολλάει? 

γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη σχέση που έχουν τα 3 παραπάνω νούμερα του traffic left κ trafficshare left μεταξύ τους, άλλα ούτε κ τα rapidpoints free κ premium κ πως μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω   :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## LOUKAS32

Free RapidPoints:	14857 	TrafficShare left:	36.00 GB 	Used storage:	3 416 MB 	
Premium RapidPoints:	291 			Files:	203 	

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ τα ιδια, τι ακριβως κανουν τα FREE RAPIDPOINTS?

----------


## ariadgr

Εξαργυρώνεις 10.000 πόντους για 1 μήνα συνδρομής.

----------


## panoc

ρε παιδες, εδω και αρκετο καιρο το limit δε λεει να παει πανω απο 8GB και δε κατεβαζω τιποτα.
εχει αλλαξει κατι?
τι στο καλο εγινε ?

----------


## aleex

> Καμία σχέση.Απλά το rs έχει ανακοινώσει ότι δεν συνεργάζονται όλοι οι dm μαζί του και μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το download.Κάπως έτσι το είχαν πει,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Cryptload πάνω από ένα χρόνο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


κ όμως το φεβρουάριο του 2009 τρώγανε μισή ώρα ban οι ip κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσαν να κατεβάσουν .... 

RapidShare blocked malicious third party programs

February 22, 2009
Today our system was flooded by activities that turned out to be the result of a third-party program which has not been identified yet. Of course we are glad to see that our service inspires programmers to write software especially for other RapidShare customers. However, in some cases such software can cause unintended problems to our servers. This especially likes to happen with software used by thousands of users. In this case we have been forced to ban IP addresses that appear to be using the program in question. So if you have been unable to connect to the RapidShare homepage today, you probably have used that program. The IP ban will be removed after 30 minutes, but will be applied again instantly if the harmful activities continue. Please do not use the program again.

........Auto merged post: aleex added 2 minutes and 37 seconds later ........




> ρε παιδες, εδω και αρκετο καιρο το limit δε λεει να παει πανω απο 8GB και δε κατεβαζω τιποτα.
> εχει αλλαξει κατι?
> τι στο καλο εγινε ?


τι να σου πω, έμενα με premium όποια μέρα κατεβάσω διάφορα, την επόμενη είναι πάλι 25gb. στείλτους e-mail, μήπως κάτι έχει κολλήσει με το account σου ..

ανανεώνεις κανονικά τη σελίδα του λογαριασμού σου? μήπως έχεις τπτ μπλοκαρισμένο από cookies, scripts κλπ με mozilla πρόσθετα ή παρεμφερή?

........Auto merged post: aleex added 11 minutes and 43 seconds later ........




> Εξαργυρώνεις 10.000 πόντους για 1 μήνα συνδρομής.


α, τελικά βρήκα από που γίνεται αυτό. πάμε Premium-Zone | Redeem RapidPoints

*Spoiler:*









πριν ανανεώσω το λογαριασμό μου για ένα χρόνο, είχα μόνο free rapid points, με την ανανέωση μου έδωσαν 6.000 premium rapid points, άρα με 12μηνη ανανέωση, ουσιαστικά στου δίνουν κ ένα μήνα δώρο ...

πήγα να το κάνω κ λέει ότι οι λογαριασμοί επεκτείνονται το συντομότερο 6 μήνες πριν τη λήξη τους, άρα στην περίπτωση μου δεν μπορώ να το κάνω τώρα ...

----------


## georginiogr

Μάλιστα...

----------


## aleex

Εγκατέστησα σήμερα για πρώτη φόρα jdownloader κ προσπαθώ να κάνω reconnect στο router μου (Draytek Vigor2700VG) ανεπιτυχώς μέσω του jdownloader.

Από τα reconnection settings έκανα select router, όπου έχει στη λίστα ένα vigor 2700, έβαλα το password του router, έβαλα κ router's ip (http://192.168.1.1/), αλλά δεν κάνει τπτ.

εν τω μεταξύ πατώντας το fetch router ip, μου λέει ότι "can't find your router's hostname", ενώ η διεύθυνση είναι η απλούστερη που υπάρχει http://192.168.1.1/

Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κ κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο vigor 2700vg? Δεν βρίσκω πάντως τπτ

----------


## contravener

> Εγκατέστησα σήμερα για πρώτη φόρα jdownloader κ προσπαθώ να κάνω reconnect στο router μου (Draytek Vigor2700VG) ανεπιτυχώς μέσω του jdownloader.
> 
> Από τα reconnection settings έκανα select router, όπου έχει στη λίστα ένα vigor 2700, έβαλα το password του router, έβαλα κ router's ip (http://192.168.1.1/), αλλά δεν κάνει τπτ.
> 
> εν τω μεταξύ πατώντας το fetch router ip, μου λέει ότι "can't find your router's hostname", ενώ η διεύθυνση είναι η απλούστερη που υπάρχει http://192.168.1.1/
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κ κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο vigor 2700vg? Δεν βρίσκω πάντως τπτ


same problem here!  :Razz: 
το έχω αφήσει χωρίς reconnect και απλά περιμένω.... Αν βρεθεί λύση πάντως καλά θα ήταν

----------


## aleex

ρε παιδιά, κάτι άλλο τώρα, το έχετε δεί το leechpack.com? λέει ότι με μια συνδρομή κατεβάζουμε απ τους μεγαλύτερους hosters ταυτοχρόνως καθώς επίσης κ torrents.

μπα, μάλλον δε λέει, 80 ευρώ το χρόνο με μόνο 400gb download traffic ... πολύ ακριβό ....

----------


## loukoumaki

το είδα και εγώ αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ αξιόπιστο .

----------


## aleex

... και ακριβό ....

----------


## loukoumaki

και εγώ σκεφτόμουν να κάνω και κανένα άλλο account αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε το rapidshare έχει τα περισσότερα ..Οπότε καλό είναι να μείνεις με αυτό ...

----------


## rudxai

Τορρεντς για παντα, σταθερη αξια.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Τορρεντς για παντα, σταθερη αξια.


Καλά κάτσε και περίμενε ......Το ρεύμα που ξοδεύεις για να κάνεις seed αλλά και για να κατεβάσεις ένα αρχείο θα μπορούσες να πάρεις έναν λογαριασμό για rapid για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο ...Ακόμα καλό είναι να ξέρεις ότι με το rapidshare δεν χρειάζεται να έχει συνέχεια το pc ανοιχτό μιας και τα κατεβάζει άμεσα και γρήγορα όλα .

----------


## cranky

Συμφωνώ. 
7 € τον μήνα, τσάμπα πράμα.



> ...δεν χρειάζεται να έχει συνέχεια το pc ανοιχτό μιας και τα κατεβάζει άμεσα και γρήγορα όλα .


Αυτό, πώς γίνεται ;
Με δικτυακό δίσκο ;

----------


## loukoumaki

όχι cranky  απλά όταν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις ένα αρχείο η πολλά μεγάλα αρχεία τα κατεβάζεις μπαμ μπαμ  και το κλείνεις το μηχάνημα ....Για παράδειγμα αν έχεις καλή γραμμή και θέλεις να κατεβάσεις 10gb μπορείς σε ένα απόγευμα και μετά να το κλείσεις ...Ενώ με torrent στην καλήτερη 4 μέρες ...Εντάξη μπορεί και πιο λίγο ...αναλόγως τον tracker .

----------


## cranky

Σκέφτηκα τον δικτυακό δίσκο, επειδή τα ψάχνεις εσύ αυτά.  :Cool:

----------


## loukoumaki

χαχαχαχαχαχχαχα ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω μια οικονομική λύση .....Γιατί 160 για έναν nas δεν είναι και λίγα ...Να μου πεις μια φορά τον  αγοράζεις

----------


## slide12

Mια απορία έχω.
Ένας φίλος διέθετε για κατέβασμα απο το rapidshare 25 gb την μέρα και ένας άλλος που έβαλε πρόσφατα,5 gb ανα μέρα.
Παίζει ρόλο που ο ένας ήταν αρκετά παλιός χρήστης;

----------


## loukoumaki

25 gb την μέρα  με τίποτα

----------


## mob

> Mια απορία έχω.
> Ένας φίλος διέθετε για κατέβασμα απο το rapidshare 25 gb την μέρα και ένας άλλος που έβαλε πρόσφατα,5 gb ανα μέρα.
> Παίζει ρόλο που ο ένας ήταν αρκετά παλιός χρήστης;


Σε μερικές μέρες θα φτάσει κι αυτός τα 25GB, 
σε RS μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σε μία ημέρα 25GB ή 
κάθε μέρα από 5GB, εάν δε άσε εξαντλείς τότε θα προστίθενται μέχρι να φτάσουν τα 25GB

----------


## loukoumaki

> Σε μερικές μέρες θα φτάσει κι αυτός τα 25GB, 
> σε RS μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σε μία ημέρα 25GB ή 
> κάθε μέρα από 5GB, εάν δε άσε εξαντλείς τότε θα προστίθενται μέχρι να φτάσουν τα 25GB


αυτό ήθελα να πω ....αλλά βαριόμουνα ....χαχαχαχαχ :Smoker:

----------


## aleex

> Τορρεντς για παντα, σταθερη αξια.


μέχρι να σου κτυπήσει κανένας εισαγγελέας τη πόρτα ....

----------


## prodromosfan

> μέχρι να σου κτυπήσει κανένας εισαγγελέας τη πόρτα ....


ενω αν πιεσουν την rapidshare και σε σε δωσει στεγνα,
οπως εκανε σε άλλους, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

προσεχτε τι κατεβαζετε, απλό.

----------


## loukoumaki

> ενω αν πιεσουν την rapidshare και σε σε δωσει στεγνα,
> οπως εκανε σε άλλους, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> προσεχτε τι κατεβαζετε, απλό.


εγώ πάντως δεν πιστεύω ότι έδωσε άτομα ...Είναι μούφα όλα αυτά για να φοβάται ο κόσμος ...

----------


## ermis333

> ενω αν πιεσουν την rapidshare και σε σε δωσει στεγνα,
> οπως εκανε σε άλλους, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> προσεχτε τι κατεβαζετε, απλό.


Ποτέ δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο από τη Rapidshare.

----------


## Nozomi

> ενω αν πιεσουν την rapidshare και σε σε δωσει στεγνα,
> οπως εκανε σε άλλους, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> προσεχτε τι κατεβαζετε, απλό.


Urban Myth !
Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση του Rapidshare μεσολαβεί μια εταιρεία (κακή-καλή δεν έχει σημασία) ανάμεσα σε σένα και στον Εισαγγελέα!

Στην περίπτωση των torrents, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει... :Sad: 

Μην τσιγγουνεύεστε 7 γιούργια τον μήνα ωρέ παληκάρια !
Τόσα δίνουμε αλλού και αλλού... :Smile:

----------


## frenty

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=35

----------


## loukoumaki

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=35


Πότε βγήκαν καινούρια χαμπάρι δεν :ROFL:  πήρα

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ποτέ δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο από τη Rapidshare.





> Urban Myth !


Μία αναζητηση στο google θα σας πεισει, η εταιρεια ποτε δεν το παραδεχτηκε βεβαια.
Αυτο για τους uploaders ως επι τω πλείστον.
για τους downloaders υπαρχουν οι περιπτωσεις της καταργησης του λογαριασμου σε ατομα που κατεβασαν παρανομα ανεβασμενο υλικό.




> Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση του Rapidshare μεσολαβεί μια εταιρεία (κακή-καλή δεν έχει σημασία) ανάμεσα σε σένα και στον Εισαγγελέα!
> 
> Στην περίπτωση των torrents, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει...


Υπαρχει ο ISP.

----------


## fadasma

Αλλάζουν όλα. Τέρμα οι συνδρομές και τα 5Gb/μέρα

New product and pricing models 
http://rapidshare.com/news.html

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή με απλά λόγια ;;;;;

----------


## and64

Δεν υπάρχουν απλά λόγια έτσι οπως τα κάνανε! Με μια γρήγορη ανάγνωση που έριξα, αγοράζεις πόντους πλέον και ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα χρήσης που επιλέγεις και το πόσα gb traffic σου δίνει για download, καταναλώνεις αντίστοιχα κάποιους πόντους. 
Μπορείς λέει να αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα πρόγραμμα (; :Wink:  αλλά δεν κατάλαβα μετά πως θα αλλάζει και ο χώρος που σου παρέχει για upload... Anyway, δεν είχα χρόνο να κάτσω να το καλοδώ τώρα κάποια άλλη στιγμή...

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή ευνοείς ότι δεν θα έχει πια μηνιαία συνδρομή και ότι κάνεις θα το κάνεις με πόντούς ;;;;

----------


## and64

> δηλαδή ευνοείς ότι δεν θα έχει πια μηνιαία συνδρομή και ότι κάνεις θα το κάνεις με πόντούς ;;;;


Ναι. Αν δεις  εδω στο 1ο πινακάκι αναφέρει πόσο κάνουν τα διάφορα πακέτα πόντων και στον μεγάλο πίνακα πόσο κοστίζει σε πόντους το κάθε πρόγραμμα. Κατω απο τον πίνακα επεξηγεί τι και πως δίνει το κάθε πρόγραμμα...μπέρδεμα για άλλη μια φορα :Shifty:

----------


## fadasma

Το θέμα είναι οτι κάποιος που ανεβάζει πολλά αρχεία, ενώ παλιά είχε όφελος από αυτούς που τα κατέβαζαν πλέον θα πρέπει να πληρώνει κάθε μήνα απλά και μόνο για να συντηρεί και να μη του τα διαγράφουν. 
πχ κάποιος που έχει ανεβάσει 200Gb θα πληρώνει κάθε μήνα 78 Rapids ακόμη κι αν δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι κανείς πλέον δεν θα ανεβάζει εκεί.

----------


## loukoumaki

καλά πλάκα κάνουν ....Τους συμφέρει να ανεβάζει ο κόσμος .....Τι θέλουν να πάνε όλοι στο megaupload ; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τους την κίνηση ....

----------


## psytransas

> καλά πλάκα κάνουν ....Τους συμφέρει να ανεβάζει ο κόσμος .....Τι θέλουν να πάνε όλοι στο megaupload ; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τους την κίνηση ....


Ηδη πολλοι uploaders το εχουν εγκαταλειψει πλεον και εχουν στραφει αλλου.

----------


## loukoumaki

μου φαίνεται απίστευτη αυτή τους η απόφαση ...Αλλά έτσι είναι αν βγάζεις άπειρα ...κάποτε κάνεις και τον μάγκα ...Κρίμα και είχε καλές ταχύτητες και μπορούσες να βρεις τα πάντα .Πρόλα αυτά παραμένει ακόμα Νο 1

----------


## takaros

Πριν λίγο πήγα να ανεβάσω ένα αρχείο για να το στείλω σε έναν φίλο που έχει και αυτός premium λογαριασμό. Το οποίο έχει μέγεθος 250mb και μου λέει το αρχείο είναι μεγάλο. Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να το σπάσω σε μικρότερα κομμάτια. Αλλά από την στιγμή που εχω premium λογαριασμό και επιτρέπεται να ανεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία, ποιός ο λόγος που δεν με αφήνει; Άλλαξε κάτι; γιατί στα news δεν διάβασα κάτι.

----------


## prodromosfan

http://rapidshare.com/news.html

κανονικα θα επρεπε να μπορουσες να το ανεβασεις εφοσον ακομα δεν εχει ισχυσει τιποτα

----------


## intech

Πολύ μεγάλο μπέρδεμα....
Τί να πώ?

----------


## loukoumaki

άντε τώρα να πηγαίνεις αλλού ..............

----------


## Nozomi

Σε κάποια sites απ' τα οποία κατεβάζω βιβλία (ναι, υπάρχουν και αυτά και όχι μόνο τραγούδια-ταινίες  :Razz: ), ήδη έψαχνες με το ντουφέκι να βρεις links για rapidhsare...

Απ' την άλλη, με 7 ευρώπουλα/μήνα, είχες πρόσβαση σε τρελό όγκο αρχείων στους Γρηγορο-μοιραζόμενους !

Κρίμα πάντως, γιατί θα αναγκάσουν πολύ κόσμο να πάει αλλού.

Το τελειωτικό κτύπημα είναι η κατάργηση των Happy Hours (να δούμε τι έγινε με δαύτο).

----------


## prodromosfan

υπαρχουν παααααάρα πολλά καλυτερα site 
τα οποια βλακωδως οι ελληνες uploaders δεν χρησιμοποιουσαν τόσο καιρο.

βεβαια υπηρχαν και περιπτωσεις φορουμ τα οποια πολυ απλα 
δεν επετρεπαν link αλλου site.

----------


## loukoumaki

> υπαρχουν παααααάρα πολλά καλυτερα site 
> τα οποια βλακωδως οι ελληνες uploaders δεν χρησιμοποιουσαν τόσο καιρο.
> .


 ε πες ένα παράδειγμα ...αλλά να έχει ταχύτητες rapid ...
Kαι το happy hour πιστεύω ότι είναι το γερό χαρτί του rapidshare

----------


## Nozomi

> Kαι το happy hour πιστεύω ότι είναι το γερό χαρτί του rapidshare


Όσο εύκολα μπορούσες να εξαντλήσεις το όριο στις νορμάλ ώρες, αλλά τόσο απίθανο ήταν να μην σου φτάσει ο όγκος στις Happy Hours... :Wink:

----------


## psytransas

> ε πες ένα παράδειγμα ...αλλά να έχει ταχύτητες rapid ...
> Kαι το happy hour πιστεύω ότι είναι το γερό χαρτί του rapidshare


Σιγα το γερο χαρτι...
Αλλoi hosts το εχουν unlimited εδω και πολυ καιρο.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Σιγα το γερο χαρτι...
> Αλλoi hosts το εχουν unlimited εδω και πολυ καιρο.


έχουν unlim. στις happy hour ....;;; ναι αλλά από ταχύτητες ...το 70% των αρχείων στο internet ανήκει στο rapidshare

----------


## ermis333

Μάλλον τα Happy Hoursλογικά θα παραμείνουν, γενικά η Rapidshare μου θυμίζει την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, πετάει το αρχικό σκληρό Plan και δεν δίνει πλήρης λεπτομέρειες, τσεκάρει τις αντιδράσεις στα διάφορα forum και μετά θα προσαρμόσει την ιδέα της ανάλογα, θυμάστε τα 2.66 GB/day πόσο άντεξαν;

Τα Uploads κανενός δε θα σβηστούν, τα προγράμματα θα λειτουργούν ως εξής, αν έχεις πχ το χαμηλό με τα 10Gb και έχεις πχ 60Gb storage, αυτό σημαίνει πως έχεις εξασφαλισμένα μόνο τα 10Gb αν δεν σου κατεβάσουν τα αρχεία σου για 60 ημέρες. Αν σου κατεβάσουν όλα έστω και μια φορά, δεν θα σου διαγραφεί τίποτα, αν όμως δεν σου κατεβάσει κανείς τίποτα για 60 ημέρες τότε θα σου σβήσουν τα 50gb και θα μείνεις με 10.

ΥΓ. Πριν 2 χρονια όταν και ξεκίνησε το παρών thread ακριβώς το ίδιο θάψιμο στο RS έπεφτε, 2 χρόνια μετά ακόμα όλοι RS χρησιμοποιούμε.

----------


## fadasma

> ΥΓ. Πριν 2 χρονια όταν και ξεκίνησε το παρών thread ακριβώς το ίδιο θάψιμο στο RS έπεφτε, 2 χρόνια μετά ακόμα όλοι RS χρησιμοποιούμε.


Και 2 χρόνια μετά, το RS συνεχίζει να αλλάζει δραματικά τους όρους χρήσης από στιγμή σε στιγμή και αυτό για μένα είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα μειονεκτήματά του. Δεν ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις.

----------


## prodromosfan

> ε πες ένα παράδειγμα ...αλλά να έχει ταχύτητες rapid ...
> Kαι το happy hour πιστεύω ότι είναι το γερό χαρτί του rapidshare


megaupload.com 
ενδεικτικα για free users το οριο στο κατεβασμα ειναι 5 gb την ημερα με ταχυτητες που πιανουν ακομα και το 1MB/s.

netload.in
για premium ταχυτητα μεχρι 1600kbps 
unlimited download.

mediafire
για free ειναι παραδεισος 
πιανω παντα οσο κατεβαζιε η γραμμη μου.
για paid ειναι ακομα καλυτερη αλλα ειναι αμερικη οι σερβερ.

7x 
οταν τη χρησιμοποιησα μια φορα σαν free 
τερματιζε η γραμμη μου και δεν ειχε καθολου limit.




> το 70% των αρχείων στο internet ανήκει στο rapidshare


των αρχειων που ανεβαζουν οι ελληνες θες να πεις.

Το rapidshare ειχε πολυ καλο reward point system 
γιαυτο το προτιμουσαν πολλοι.

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι έχεις δίκιο αλλά όπου και να πας ακόμα rapidshare  βλέπεις ...

----------


## psytransas

> ναι έχεις δίκιο αλλά όπου και να πας *ακόμα* rapidshare  βλέπεις ...


Στο ξενο warez παντα βλεπεις εναλλακτικους hosts. Στην Ελλαδα εχουν μαθει στο RS, αλλα μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να ξεβολευτουν.

----------


## loukoumaki

Οπότε καλύτερες ταχύτητες μετά το rapid ¨εχουμε το megaupload  ε ....έχει και εκεί Points με το upload ;

----------


## aleex

έχουμε αλλαγές, μου ήρθε κ email

 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Sorry:  εχμ ... είχα χάσει κάποιες σελίδες ...

----------


## loukoumaki

χθες δοκίμασα το megaupload  και είδα ότι γενικά κόσμος το προτημά .....Ε δεν έβγαλα άκρη με τον manager ...και έκανα upload κάτι τραγούδια και ήταν πάρα πολύ αργό ......

----------


## ermis333

> χθες δοκίμασα το megaupload  και είδα ότι γενικά κόσμος το προτημά .....Ε δεν έβγαλα άκρη με τον manager ...και έκανα upload κάτι τραγούδια και ήταν πάρα πολύ αργό ......


To megaupload έχει μια υπηρεσία που λέγεται remote Upload και αναλαμβάνει για εσένα το upload στους server του, πχ αν θες να κανεις upload 10Gb από rapishare ή αλλον File hoster στους server τους, το κάνουν αυτοί για εσένα, αλλά εννοείται πως θα χάσεις αυτά τα 10Gb από το διαθέσιμο κατέβασμα του RS, γιατί θα θελήσουν τους κωδικούς σου.

----------


## loukoumaki

και να φανταστώ ότι αυτοί θα τα ανεβάσουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα ....Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν συνηθίζεται εύκολα το megaupload .

----------


## fadasma

Το megaupload λέει οτι υποστηρίζει ftp για το download & upload και αυτό πρέπει να είναι καλό.
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## loukoumaki

> Το megaupload λέει οτι υποστηρίζει ftp για το download & upload και αυτό πρέπει να είναι καλό.
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


ναι όντως αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον

----------


## aleex

με τη τροπή που παίρνουν σιγά-σιγά τα πράγματα κ τους περιορισμούς που βλέπουμε στο content των hosters, έχω αρχίσει κ σκέπτομαι usenet που βέβαια το κόστος με unlimited download στο giganews ας πούμε που είναι ένα από τα καλά φτάνει το 200 ευρώ το χρόνο, όμως απ' ότι διαβάζω δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση με hosters κ ούτε χρειάζεται να ψάχνει κανείς για λινκσ σε διάφορα γελοία φόρουμ κλπ ... απλά πληρώνεις άλλα 20 ευρώ το χρόνο σε κάποιο καλό usenet indexing κ πάπαλα ...

----------


## chaos38

βλεπω πακετα  small medium ....κλπ  απο την  WIND  τα πηραν ..... :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

> με τη τροπή που παίρνουν σιγά-σιγά τα πράγματα κ τους περιορισμούς που βλέπουμε στο content των hosters, έχω αρχίσει κ σκέπτομαι usenet που βέβαια το κόστος με unlimited download στο giganews ας πούμε που είναι ένα από τα καλά φτάνει το 200 ευρώ το χρόνο, όμως απ' ότι διαβάζω δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση με hosters κ ούτε χρειάζεται να ψάχνει κανείς για λινκσ σε διάφορα γελοία φόρουμ κλπ ... απλά πληρώνεις άλλα 20 ευρώ το χρόνο σε κάποιο καλό usenet indexing κ πάπαλα ...


δηλαδή δεν έχει να κάνεις μηνιαία σύνδεση , αλλά και ούτε να ανεβάζεις .Απλά παίρνεις μια ενός χρόνου και αυτό είναι όλο ;;;

----------


## nikosl

Πολλά τα χρήματα (4πλάσια από αυτά που απαιτεί το rapid) + δεν έχεις αποθηκευτικό χώρο για τα αρχεία σου...

----------


## loukoumaki

κάποτε δεν ξέρω αν το προλάβατε υπήρχε το audiogalaxy που είχε τα πάντα από μουσική ...Τα πάντα όμως ....ήταν όλα σε έναν server απορώ που τα βρήκαν όλα ....Για παράδειγμα αν έγραφες Λεβέντης έβγαζε ακόμη και χιουμοριστικά Mp3  του Λεβέντη ....Μιλάμε είχε τα πάντα .

----------


## fadasma

Προς το megaupload κατευθύνονται στο εξωτερικό όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα σε ξένα fora..

----------


## loukoumaki

Μήπως είναι ακόμα νωρίς για αλλαγές ... Εξάλλου φαντάσου η μετατροπή τόσων threat θα πάρει μήνες

----------


## aleex

> δηλαδή δεν έχει να κάνεις μηνιαία σύνδεση , αλλά και ούτε να ανεβάζεις .Απλά παίρνεις μια ενός χρόνου και αυτό είναι όλο ;;;


στο usenet ανεβάζεις κ κατεβάζεις. φυσικά κ έχει μηνιαίες συνδρομές, απλά οι ετήσεις είναι πάντα λίγο πιο συμφέρουσες. εκτός που υπάρχουν απείρως περισσότερα πράγματα απ' ότι σε οποιοδήποτε rs, υπάρχουν κ κάποια πολύ επαγγελματικά indexing sites που όταν βρεις αυτό που θες κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο σαν id που μόλις το βάλεις στο πρόγραμμ που σου κατεβάζει (μου φαίνεται λέγονται news readers ή κάπως έτσι) το βρίσκει αμέσως στο server που είσαι συνδρομητής κ στο κατεβάζει. Κατεβάζεις πάντα όσο αντέχει η γραμμή σου. επίσης ότι υπάρχει στο rs γενικά βγαίνει πρώτα στο usenet.

Πάντως στα tos όλοι έχουν σημείωση που λέει ότι αν ζητηθεί από fbi  :Laughing:  κλπ να σε δώσουν, θα σε δώσουν  :Laughing:   :Laughing: , αυτά τα μικρά γράμματα δεν τα γλυτώνουμε πουθενά ...

----------


## loukoumaki

Πρώτα βγαίνει στο usenet και που το ξέρεις ....

----------


## aleex

> Πολλά τα χρήματα (4πλάσια από αυτά που απαιτεί το rapid) + δεν έχεις αποθηκευτικό χώρο για τα αρχεία σου...


άμα διαβάσετε όμως λίγο σχετικά είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα. αποθηκευτικός χώρος δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει αυτό, το λένε retention σε μέρες, οι πολύ καλοί providers, όπως η giganews μου φαίνεται πως έχουν retention κοντά 2 χρόνια πάντως. Βάλε κ το χρόνο που γλυτώνεις από το να ψάχνεις συνεχώς περα δώθε. βασικά άφραγκος είμαι, αλλά τη ταλαιπωρία με τα forum κ το περιορισμό των hosters, έχω αρχίσει κ βαριέμαι.

από την άλλη τα torrents, well, η warner bros πχ προσλαμβάνει φοιτητές να κάνουν τους torrentορουφιάνους για πρακτική εξάσκηση με πολύ καλή πληρωμή από residential ips. υπάρχουν βέβαια κ τα magnet με dht, δεν ξέρω, δηλαδή μ' αυτά είναι κανείς ασφαλής?? πόσο ασφαλής όμως ? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι όντως το να ψάχνεις συνέχεια σε for και και δεις είναι ανεργά η όχι πράγματι σου τρώει πολύ χρόνο ...Αλλά με τα torrent καμία σχέση ...Μέρα με την νύχτα οι ταχύτητες ....Άντε περίμενε πότε ο άλλος θα έχει την όρεξη να μπει ....Καλά που υπάρχουν και pr tr .

----------


## aleex

> Πρώτα βγαίνει στο usenet και που το ξέρεις ....


έτσι διάβασα τουλάχιστον σε 2-3 μεριές ότι όλα βγαίνουν πρώτα στο usenet, μετά σε p2p κ μετά σε hosters, δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάντως ποτέ, τι να πω ...

πάντως μου φαίνεται δίνουν κ trial κανα δυο βδομάδες. τώρα δεν έχω καιρό ν ασχοληθώ, αλλά το φθνινόπωρο θα το κοιτάξω σοβαρά ... (κάπου έχει κ ένα άθρο εδώ μέσα για τα πρώτα βήματα)

υπάρχει κ κάτι άλλο που το λένε ftp download, αυτό ούτε ξέρω τι είναι

----------


## loukoumaki

έχεις κανέναν Link να δούμε και εμείς ...δεν το βρήκα ....

----------


## and64

Παίδες διαπίστωσα χθες οτι κάποιος μου τρώει traffic στο rapid!! Τσέκαρα τα logs και τον τελευταίο μήνα εχει μπει 5-6 φορές και μου χε φάει 2-3gb, αλλά τωρα μου το άδειασε τελείως, ειχα 14 το πρωί και τώρα εχουν μείνει κάτι kb  :Stunned:  :Very angry: 

Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλο; Άλλαξα ήδη pass και username αλλά βλέπω σήμερα οτι ξαναμπήκε!! Εχω στείλει και mail φυσικά και περιμένω απάντηση...

----------


## loukoumaki

άλλαξε mail .αν αλλάξεις δεν μπορεί να σε βρει ....καταρχάς το έχεις κλειδωμένο το rapid...  Κάποιο λάθος από rapid θα είναι .

----------


## and64

> άλλαξε mail .αν αλλάξεις δεν μπορεί να σε βρει ....καταρχάς το έχεις κλειδωμένο το rapid...  Κάποιο λάθος από rapid θα είναι .


Aν εννοείς το security lock εννοείται οτι το χω πάντα locked. Το να αλλάξω mail το σκέφτηκα και γω αλλά θέλω να το αποφύγω προς το παρόν αν γίνεται οχι γιατί δεν εχω 3ο-4ο mail να δώσω αλλά επειδή οπως τα χω χωρίσει με βολεύει...

----------


## aleex

@loukoumaki

usenet how to

@and64

κ με ενεργοποιημένο το λουκέτο, περίεργο μου φαίνεται κ μένα. μήπως με τις αλλαγές που έκαναν τελευταία παίζει κανένα μπέρδεμα ...

........Auto merged post: aleex added 6 minutes and 6 seconds later ........




> Πολλά τα χρήματα (4πλάσια από αυτά που απαιτεί το rapid) + δεν έχεις αποθηκευτικό χώρο για τα αρχεία σου...


α ξέχασα να σου πω ότι αυτό ήταν για unlimited download, με όριο έχει πιο φτηνά πακέτα

----------


## loukoumaki

μας ανοίγεις πληγές να πάμε αλλού ....Έχει κανείς να μας πει τι παίζει ;;;;;;

----------


## mrsaccess

@and64
Το rapidshare έχει logs με το πόσο κατέβασες και από ποια ip. Δεν το ελέγχεις;

----------


## ZAGNA

Οι ξένοι στρέφονται στο hotfile.com

----------


## and64

> @and64
> Το rapidshare έχει logs με το πόσο κατέβασες και από ποια ip. Δεν το ελέγχεις;


Μα απο κεί το είδα! Βλέπω μια ip 202.70.59.XXX που δεν έχει καμια σχέση με τις δικές μου, που ξεκινάνε όλες με 79 ή 91...

Μου ήρθε και απάντηση απο το support να αλλάξω τα πάντα, email, pass κλπ και να κάνω ενα scan το pc, πράγμα που έκανα και τώρα περιμένω το βράδυ να μπουν 5gb να δω τι θα γίνει... :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι, αυτό το ip range ανήκει μάλλον στην Ινδονησία οπότε κάποιος στον βούτηξε...

----------


## and64

> Ναι, αυτό το ip range ανήκει μάλλον στην Ινδονησία οπότε κάποιος στον βούτηξε...


Ναι το είδα και γω, απλά άργησα λίγο! :Razz:  Anyway, να δούμε τι θα γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## vaggospat13

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι από ινδονησία πηγα μην έμπαινε με την κανονική τ ip σίγουρα χρησιμοποιούσε πρόγραμα π κρυβε την ip κ εμφάνιζε ψεύτικη... Άλλαξε μέιλ για να γλιτώσεις

........Auto merged post: vaggospat13 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι από ινδονησία σιγά μην έμπαινε με την κανονική τ ip σίγουρα χρησιμοποιούσε πρόγραμα π κρυβε την ip κ εμφάνιζε ψεύτικη... Άλλαξε μέιλ για να γλιτώσεις

----------


## and64

> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι από ινδονησία πηγα μην έμπαινε με την κανονική τ ip σίγουρα χρησιμοποιούσε πρόγραμα π κρυβε την ip κ εμφάνιζε ψεύτικη... Άλλαξε μέιλ για να γλιτώσεις


Τα άλλαξα όλα και περιμένω να δω τις επόμενες ώρες και μέρες αν θα συνεχίσει να μου τρώει...

----------


## loukoumaki

Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ...Μάλλον θα ήταν κάτι το μεμονομένο ...άλλαξε τα πάντα  και κλείδωσε το ...αποκλείεται να έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος εκτός και αν σου έχουν hackarei και το mail ...οπότε άλλαξε το

----------


## and64

> Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ...Μάλλον θα ήταν κάτι το μεμονομένο ...άλλαξε τα πάντα  και κλείδωσε το ...αποκλείεται να έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος εκτός και αν σου έχουν hackarei και το mail ...οπότε άλλαξε το


Ναι αυτό εκανα. Το mail μου δεν νομίζω οτι έχει πρόβλημα, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον...

Εχω δώσει ενα απο τα "δευτερα" mail μου τώρα.

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά πριν από λίγο δοκίμασα και το hotfile μιας και μιλάνε πολλοί για αυτό ....Πολύ φιλικό το περιβάλλον του .Μια ερώτηση ..Μπορείς να αποκτήσεις λογαριασμό μόνο από πόντους χωρίς απαραίτητα να πληρώσεις ;;;;
Ένα καλό ακόμα που είδα είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις upload και με ftp

----------


## LOUKAS32

τι αλαζουν παλι στο rapidhshare?

----------


## ababa641

αυτο με τις ip πιο πανω με μπερδεψε, δεν ηξερα οτι κλεβουν κιολας.

ακομη δεν το εχω καταλαβει αυτο το πως θα χρεωνεσαι τωρα στο rapidshare

σε δυο εβδομαδες ληγει και λογω δουλειας μου ειναι απαραιτητο.επαιρνα την ετησια συνδρομη και ησυχαζα, τωρα τι γινεται?τι εχει αλλαξει ακριβως?για μουσικη το χρειαζομαι πιο πολυ και αντε καμια φορα για καμια ταινια.

----------


## LOUKAS32

πολυ μπερδεμα

----------


## loukoumaki

εγώ πιστεύω και αυτοί έχουν μπερδευτει ...Πάντως διάβασα ότι το hotfile κάνει από μόνο του ανανέωση συνδρομής ...Ε να αυτά τα χαζά να μην έκανε .

----------


## cranky

Αν δεν του δώσεις αριθμό κάρτας, πώς θα κάνει ;

----------


## prodromosfan

> εγώ πιστεύω και αυτοί έχουν μπερδευτει ...Πάντως διάβασα ότι το hotfile κάνει από μόνο του ανανέωση συνδρομής ...Ε να αυτά τα χαζά να μην έκανε .


παλαιοτερα ειχα παραπονεθει γιατι το rapidshare δεν σε ειδοποιουσε οτι τελειωνε η συνδρομη σου.

στο hotfile μπορεις να κανεις non recurring συνδρομη που δεν ανανεωνεται.

----------


## vaggospat13

Λοιπόν με αυτές τις αλλαγές το rapidshare ευνοεί αυτούς π κατεβάζουν μέχρι 5 γιγα γιατί με 10 ευρώ έχουν λογαριασμό για 50 μέρες από κει κ πέρα τα 5 γιγα είναι πολύ λίγα ούτε ένα παιχνίδι δεν κατεβάζεις . Για τους uploaders από τους οποίους ουσιαστικά βγάζει τα λεφτά το rapid τα πράγματα είναι χάλια κ ανέβασαν τις τιμές και δεν ισχύει πλέον το πρόγραμμα πόντον του από το οποίο πολλοί ανανεώναν το λογαριασμό τους ή πούλαγαν καινούργιους.πλέον σε σίτε του εξωτερικού χρησιμοποιούν hotfile και σε μεγάλα ελληνικα σίτε γίνεται συζητήσεις να αφήσουν το radidshare  αφού έτσι πως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα δεν αξίζει να μείνουν... Όλα αυτα γίνονται γιατί επιτίθονται όλοι στο radidshare  λόγο του πειρατικου υλικού π διακινεί οπότε κ αναγκάστηκε να πάρει τα εν λόγο μέτρα

----------


## LOUKAS32

παμε για τορρεντ

----------


## prodromosfan

> Όλα αυτα γίνονται γιατί επιτίθονται όλοι στο radidshare  λόγο του πειρατικου υλικού π διακινεί οπότε κ αναγκάστηκε να πάρει τα εν λόγο μέτρα


όλα αυτά γινονται για τα λεφτά, 
αν ηθελαν να κλεισει το rapidshare θα ειχε γινει προ πολλου, 
αν ηθελαν να ειχε ελεγχο στα αρχεια του, θα υπηρχε ελεγχος στα αρχεια που ανεβαινουν
απλά θελει και λιγοτερα αρχεια να ανεβαινουν για να μην εχει κοστη
και περισσοτερα χρηματα να εισπραττει βαζοντας point/mb
αντι για flat rate χρεωση οπως οι αλλοι.

----------


## Banditgr

> Μάλλον τα Happy Hoursλογικά θα παραμείνουν, γενικά η Rapidshare μου θυμίζει την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, πετάει το αρχικό σκληρό Plan και δεν δίνει πλήρης λεπτομέρειες, τσεκάρει τις αντιδράσεις στα διάφορα forum και μετά θα προσαρμόσει την ιδέα της ανάλογα, θυμάστε τα 2.66 GB/day πόσο άντεξαν;
> 
> Τα Uploads κανενός δε θα σβηστούν, τα προγράμματα θα λειτουργούν ως εξής, αν έχεις πχ το χαμηλό με τα 10Gb και έχεις πχ 60Gb storage, αυτό σημαίνει πως έχεις εξασφαλισμένα μόνο τα 10Gb αν δεν σου κατεβάσουν τα αρχεία σου για 60 ημέρες. Αν σου κατεβάσουν όλα έστω και μια φορά, δεν θα σου διαγραφεί τίποτα, αν όμως δεν σου κατεβάσει κανείς τίποτα για 60 ημέρες τότε θα σου σβήσουν τα 50gb και θα μείνεις με 10.
> 
> ΥΓ. Πριν 2 χρονια όταν και ξεκίνησε το παρών thread ακριβώς το ίδιο θάψιμο στο RS έπεφτε, 2 χρόνια μετά ακόμα όλοι RS χρησιμοποιούμε.


Ακριβώς. Κλασσική κατάσταση πανικού. Περιμένετε πρώτα να μπει μπροστά το νέο πλάνο, να δουν πως (δεν) θα λειτουργήσει και τι τελικά θα αποφασίσουν να (ξανα) αλλάξουν, αν αποφασίσουν δηλαδή. MU και HF καλά και άγια αλλά έχουν διάφορα άλλα μειονεκτήματα. Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ψυχραιμία, μη βιάζεστε να ακυρώσετε συνδρομές να δούμε προς τα που θα σταθεροποιηθεί η πλειοψηφία του hosting.

----------


## spartak

Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό πάντως εχω παρατηρήσει ότι ο ρυθμός ανεβάσματος αρχείων στο rapidshare έχει μειωθεί. Αυτό συμβαίνει για διάφορους λόγους, ένας από τους οποίους είναι και η επιθετική πολιτική πληρωμών (στους uploaders) που ακολούθησαν διάφορα άλλα file hosting sites στο πρόσφατο  παρελθόν. Εκτιμώ ότι εξαιτίας της αλλαγής ένα σημαντικό μέρος των uploaders θα εγκαταλείψει το rapidshare και θα στραφεί σε άλλα sites. 

Για μένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του Rapidshare (που το εχει και το Hotfile) είναι η δυνατότητα που δίνει να ανεβάζεις αρχείο και να δίνεις τη δυνατότητα να το κατεβάζει ο άλλος σαν να ήταν premium χρήστης (υπηρεσία Trafficshare).
Αυτό μου είναι πολύ χρησιμο όταν μοιράζομαι αρχεία με λίγους ανθρώπους και θέλω να αποφύγουν την ταλαιπωρία ή όταν τα αρχεία είναι μεγαλύτερα απο 200 mb που πρέπει να είσαι premium για να κατέβουν

----------


## aleex

κ βέβαια ότι σβήνουν πολύ περισσότερα αρχεία απ' ότι πρώτα, μιλάμε πολύ περισσότερα, σε λίγο μόνο λίνουξ θα κατεβάζουμε από rapid. να πω ότι έκανα κ τη βλακεία μόλις προ 2 εβδομάδων να πληρώσω για τρίτη χρονιά στη σειρά ετήσιο premium καθώς τους 3 τελευταίους μήνες δεν κατέβαζα κ τπτ ιδιαίτερο κ δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι πόσο πράμα σβήνουν πια.  :Embarassed:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

ότι κ να λέτε οι hosters μάλλον τα φάγανε τα ψωμιά τους καθώς όλοι σβήνουν πια αρχεία σωρηδόν κ πάμε ή για torrents ή μάλλον magnet links με dht trackerless όπως έχει το tpb που είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλείς, κ πόσο κινδυνεύουμε τελικά με τα magnet links στην ελλάδα τώρα???

ή για direct download όπως είπα κ παραπάνω σε usenet, με βέβαια υψηλότερες τιμές, που όμως δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να τρώει ώρες σε forums καθώς το usenet δουλεύει πολύ με  indexers δλδ site που φτιάχνουν ευρετήρια του usenet επί μικρής πληρωμής κάπου 20 ευρώ το χρόνο νομίζω.


*αυτό διαβάστε το οπωσδήποτε, έχει άπειρο γέλιο*
ο μεγαλύτερος indexer του usenet, ο newzbin, δεν είναι ουσιαστικά αυτό που βλέπετε στο λινκ  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: , γελάω προκαταβολικά, γιατί τον newzbin τον έκλεισε η mpa *κ μόλις τον έκλεισε λέμε*, κάποιος μυστηριώδης που ονομάζεται mr. white από το team r dogs  :Laughing:  :Laughing: , κλωνοποίησε το αρχικό newzbin site κ όλα δουλεύουν πάλι κανονικά, οι servers είναι τώρα κάπου στη σουηδία, αλλά μπορεί να τους πάνε σε σευχέλλες ή κ βόρειο πόλο προσεχώς  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  για να μη τους βρει η mpa, ενώ στη συνέντευξη του torrent freak, ο mr white είπε ότι για να μη τους βρει η mpa, they will spaceshift ...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Σε εσάς έγινε η αλλαγή στον λογαριασμό ?
Σε εμένα δεν άλλαξε ακόμα.

----------


## prodromosfan

μεχρι να ληξει το premium account σου δεν θα αλλαξει κατι.
γραψε λαθος 
μεχρι τις 6 ιουλιου θα γινουν οι αλλαγες.




> Many users will already have Rapids in their accounts from the start as both *the remaining days in existing Premium accounts and unused traffic share will be converted automatically into Rapids. For each remaining day, the user will be credited with 20 Rapids. For example, if there are 10 days left in a Premium account, the user will receive 200 Rapids. Each GB of traffic share will be converted into 5 Rapids.*
> Any accumulated Free- and Premium-RapidPoints can also be converted into Rapids until July 6, 2010.


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για μένα *μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του Rapidshare (που το εχει και το Hotfile) είναι η δυνατότητα που δίνει να ανεβάζεις αρχείο και να δίνεις τη δυνατότητα να το κατεβάζει ο άλλος σαν να ήταν premium χρήστης (υπηρεσία Trafficshare).*
> Αυτό μου είναι πολύ χρησιμο όταν μοιράζομαι αρχεία με λίγους ανθρώπους και θέλω να αποφύγουν την ταλαιπωρία ή όταν τα αρχεία είναι μεγαλύτερα απο 200 mb που πρέπει να είσαι premium για να κατέβουν


οπως και το megaupload, το netload.in, το mediafire.com,
να συνεχίσω.....

----------


## loukoumaki

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω ...οι Uploaders δεν θα παίρνουν πόντους ; Δεν θα μπορούν να ανανεώσουν τον λογαριασμό τους με premium και free points;

----------


## and64

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω ...οι Uploaders δεν θα παίρνουν πόντους ; Δεν θα μπορούν να ανανεώσουν τον λογαριασμό τους με premium και free points;


Όχι, τελος οι πόντοι! Το παμε αυτό πριν τις αλλαγές :Wink: 




> Reward programme: RapidPoints and RapidDonations to be discontinued
> June 18, 2010
> 
> As of July 1, 2010 RapidShare's RapidPoints programme will be discontinued. This decision by the company is a reaction to claims that the reward programme rewards the uploading of contents that are protected by copyright.
> We feel it is necessary to undertake this step as we do not wish RapidShare's users to be exposed to such an unjustified general suspicion. Our primary objective remains to provide users with a fast, secure and reliable service.
> 
> What will the changes mean for our users?
> First, nobody will lose any points that have already been accumulated. You can redeem them until July 6, 2010. Please also note that within the next days we will offer you an opportunity to convert a Collector's account into a free Premium account and to transfer your points into this Premium account.
> Unfortunately, we must also give up the RapidDonation scheme. An amount of 10,000 Euros was collected for each and every organisation and project that was introduced. We would like to take this opportunity to thank all the donors for their contributions!
> ...

----------


## loukoumaki

οι πόντοι ακόμα μπαίνουν όμως ....δηλαδή ότι προλάβω και εξαργυρώσω ε;

----------


## and64

> οι πόντοι ακόμα μπαίνουν όμως ....δηλαδή ότι προλάβω και εξαργυρώσω ε;


Nαι, οποιος πρόλαβε...τους πόντους είδε :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## loukoumaki

ε καλά αν το κάνουν αυτό ...όλοι θα κάνουν αλλού upload ε

----------


## mrsaccess

Σας δουλεύει τώρα το rapid; Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δεν μπορώ να μπω από Conn-X. Με έκοψε και πάνω στο καλό!  :Very angry:

----------


## loukoumaki

> Σας δουλεύει τώρα το rapid; Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δεν μπορώ να μπω από Conn-X. Με έκοψε και πάνω στο καλό!


δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο site τους;;;;; :Smoker:

----------


## and64

Οχι ούτε σε μένα φορτώνει...

----------


## mrsaccess

Ούτε στο site τους ούτε στους server τους (που έχουν άλλες ip).  :Very angry:

----------


## vaggospat13

ουτε εγω μπαινω  :Evil: ... μαλλον καποιος αγανακτησε με τις αλλαγες π εγιναν κ εριξε το συστημα... :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

και εγώ δεν μπορώ να μπω ...Μάλλον το έκλεισαν ...χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## and64

Μολις ξαναμπήκε με το καινούριο πλέον σύστημα με τα rapids και αλλαγμένο premium zone...

----------


## mrsaccess

ΓΚΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!  :Very angry: 

Είχα 15GB πριν μια ώρα και 17GB trafficshare. Τώρα έχω μόνο 1GB left και 1722 rapid points.  :Very angry:

----------


## and64

Ναι οι ξεφτίλες, το χ@σανε το traffic :Rant:  :Very angry:

----------


## loukoumaki

εμένα ακόμα φορτώνει τους πόντους ...είμαι έτοιμος να τα χώσω .

----------


## ababa641

εγω κατεβαζω κανονικα αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω στον λογαριασμο μου.

----------


## mrsaccess

Χμμ, μόλις πέρασα το όριο με πήγε αυτόματα στο επόμενο πακέτο.

Δηλαδή μου βάλανε το μικρό με 4 rapids και 1GB. Είχα 1722 rapids.
Μόλις το ξεπέρασα με πήγαν στο μεγαλύτερο με 20 rapids και 5GB. Αντί όμως να μου φάνε 20 rapid και να μου δώσουν 5GB μου έφαγαν 16 rapid και μου έδωσαν 4GB. Δηλαδή μετέτρεψαν το πακέτο και δεν μου το χρέωσαν από την αρχή.

Αν βάλουν accumulative traffic έχει καλώς. Διαφορετικά...  :Lips Sealed: 

........Auto merged post: mrsaccess πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α ναι, προς το παρόν με χρέωσαν 20 rapids για μόλις 100ΜΒ που ήθελα ακόμη.  :Very angry: 
Accumulative traffic or die rapidshare!  :Gun:

----------


## spartak

> [STRIKE]
> 
> 
> οπως και το megaupload, το netload.in, το mediafire.com,
> να συνεχίσω.....



Το netload.in την έχει την υπηρεσία; είσαι σίγουρος;;;;

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τα έχω δει όλα ...
Τι είναι τα rapids 
 και τι είναι το your traffic

----------


## and64

Και μένα με βαλανε αυτόματα στο αμέσως μεγαλύτερο πακέτο, εσκασε και το σχετικό mail:




> Dear χχχ, 
> 
> Since you have exceeded either your storage volume of 10 GB or your daily traffic volume of 1 GB you have been automatically upgraded from your RapidSmall to a RapidMedium account. Your total storage space is now 50 GB and you dispose of a daily traffic volume of 5 GB. Furthermore, you will now be able to access our additional feature ?Folder Management? which gives you the opportunity to create your own folders and subfolders. In case of a downgrade your folders will not be deleted. The RapidMedium account costs 20 Rapids per day. Thank you for using RapidShare. We hope you are happy with our service. Best regards Your RapidShare team

----------


## Andreaslar

*Spoiler:*









Εμένα δείχνει τα παραπάνω...

Η χρήση που κάνω είναι πολύ ελαφριά, 2-3 XviD/week και άλλα ~500MB/week σε άλλα (mp3, videoclips κτλ)

Επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει πως θα λειτουργεί το νέο σύστημα, θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την χρήση που κάνω?

----------


## pelopas1

aleex+ loukoumaki

εγω χρησιμοποιω newsgroup

εχει τα παντα απο οτιδηποτε ξενο που θελεις να κατεβασεις...αν και τελευταια εχουν αρχισει δειλα δειλα να εμφανιζονται και ελληνικα πραγματα εκει

το κακο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι πρεπει να πληρωνεις μια συνδρομη ανα 3μηνο η 6μηνο σε εναν hoster για να κατεβαζεις

και μετεπειτα θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα ειδικο προγραμμα για να κατεβαζεις τα αρχεια..πχ newsleecher που χρησιμοποιω εγω

παντως η ταχυτητα που κατεβαζεις ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ καθημερινα, ειναι πραγματι η ταχυτητα της συνδεσης σου

και ναι, πρωτα οτιδηποτε ανεβαινει στο internet ανεβαινει πρωτα στα newsgroup και μετεπειτα ανεβαινει στα torrent

απλα στα newsgroup κατεβαζεις οτι θελεις χωρις να περιμενεις , η να κανεις seed :Wink: 

και εχω παρατηρησει οτι μερικα παλια πραγματα ξανανεβαινουν εκει...επειτα απο λιγο καιρο :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά πόσο storage  έχετε ;;;

----------


## ababa641

πηγα στα settings και το αλλαξα απο small σε medium χωρις να το σωσω και μου ηρθε και μενα mail οπως λεει και ο φιλος παραπανω.
μπορουμε οποτε θελουμε να το αλλαζουμε οταν πχ θελουμε να κατεβασουμε περισσοτερο ογκο και μετα να πηγαινουμε παλι στο πιο μικρο?

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά καλό διάβασμα ..δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα ..πάω να τα διαβάσω από την αρχή .

----------


## vaggospat13

> πηγα στα settings και το αλλαξα απο small σε medium χωρις να το σωσω και μου ηρθε και μενα mail οπως λεει και ο φιλος παραπανω.
> μπορουμε οποτε θελουμε να το αλλαζουμε οταν πχ θελουμε να κατεβασουμε περισσοτερο ογκο και μετα να πηγαινουμε παλι στο πιο μικρο?


ναι απλα αν πας σε πιο μικρο πακετο η αλλαγη γινεται την επομενη μερα, αυτο ειναι καλο γιατι αν λειπεις μερες κ δεν κατεβαζεις το αλλαζεις στο πιο μικρο πακετο κ δεν χανεις μονο 4 ποντους τη μερα το θεμα για μενα ειναι to upload ξερεις κανεις οταν ειναι στο κοκκινο τι γινεται ακριβως , νομιζω οτι τα αρχεια αν δεν κατεβουν μεσα σε ενα διαστημα απο κανεναν σβηνονται αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

........Auto merged post: vaggospat13 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδιά πόσο storage  έχετε ;;;


εχεις ανεβασει αρκετα αρχεια αν δεν θες αν σβηστει κανενα πρεπει συμφωνα με την rs.vom να πας στο RapidSupersize π σ επιτρεπει ν ανεβαζεις μεχρι 600 γιγα

----------


## ababa641

> νομιζω οτι τα αρχεια αν δεν κατεβουν μεσα σε ενα διαστημα απο κανεναν σβηνονται αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος


πηγαινε και δες στα settings...Automatically delete inactive files (after 60 days without a download).
και αν θες το τσεκαρεις.

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά το έκανα RapidSupersize και δεν αλλάζει τώρα ..πια είναι η διαφορά του ;;;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> πηγαινε και δες στα settings...Automatically delete inactive files (after 60 days without a download).
> και αν θες το τσεκαρεις.


αλλο λεω εχω το μικρο πακετο μεχρι στιγμης π σ επιτρεπει να ανεβασεις 10 γιγα και εχω ανεβασμενα 18 (τα 8 μ τα δείχνει κοκκινα) τα 8 που εινα κονινα τι γινονται παιζει ν μ τα σβησουν;

........Auto merged post: vaggospat13 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδιά το έκανα RapidSupersize και δεν αλλάζει τώρα ..πια είναι η διαφορά του ;;;;


εκανες αλλαγη πακετου κ το διαγραμμα π ειχες ανεβασει πριν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο

----------


## loukoumaki

Μεγάλωσε ...Για να καταλάβω  ανέβασα το όριο για το sotrage Που μου δίνουν έτσι;Ωραία το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να δω πόσο έχω για να κατεβάσω .

----------


## zardoz

Μια ΧΑΖΗ ερώτηση για το rapidshare?

*Γιατί το free download ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ σήμερα?* 

Δε βγαίνει ο μετρητής χρόνου αναμονής ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ  :Thinking: 

Ακόμα και αν αλλάξω ip  :Evil:

----------


## arial

Aν και δεν το εχω πληρωσει, και θελω να το σταματησω σημερα που μπηκα στον λογαριασμο μου εδειξε πως εχω 247 rapids..  ουτε  ξερω τι ειναι αυτα  :Razz:

----------


## vaggospat13

> Μεγάλωσε ...Για να καταλάβω  ανέβασα το όριο για το sotrage Που μου δίνουν έτσι;Ωραία το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να δω πόσο έχω για να κατεβάσω .


πανω απο το διαγραμμα λεει καπου 	Traffic left κοιτα τι λεει διπλα με το λογαριασμο π εχεις μπορεις να κατεβαζεις μεχρι 60 γιγα τη μερα

----------


## limit

Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε αν θα υπάρχει το προοδευτικό άθροισμα;;

Δλδ αν δε κατεβάζω μια μέρα, την επόμενη θα έχει προστεθεί το non-download traffic της προηγούμενης;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε αν θα υπάρχει το προοδευτικό άθροισμα;;
> 
> Δλδ αν δε κατεβάζω μια μέρα, την επόμενη θα έχει προστεθεί το non-download traffic της προηγούμενης;;


δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα μαλλον οχι

----------


## limit

> δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα μαλλον οχι


Αν όντως θα είναι έτσι δε νομίζω να κρατήσει ούτε downloaders ούτε uploaders. Ειδικά οι πρώτοι ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να φεύγουν.

----------


## 8anos

> πανω απο το διαγραμμα λεει καπου 	Traffic left κοιτα τι λεει διπλα με το λογαριασμο π εχεις μπορεις να κατεβαζεις μεχρι 60 γιγα τη μερα


Να προσέξεις τις χρεώσεις φιλε loukoumaki! 
το πακετο που διάλεξες ειναι πανάκριβο!

----------


## fadasma

Η αλλαγή του πακέτου γίνεται την επόμενη ημέρα οπότε πρέπει να ξέρουμε από πριν πόσο θααα θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε. Καλά απαράδεκτο!! 

"Please note that a downgraded package will be activated on the next day."

----------


## vaggospat13

> Η αλλαγή του πακέτου γίνεται την επόμενη ημέρα οπότε πρέπει να ξέρουμε από πριν πόσο θααα θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε. Καλά απαράδεκτο!! 
> 
> "Please note that a downgraded package will be activated on the next day."


αυτο γινεται μονο στο πακετο προς τα κατω δηλαδη αν θες απο το μεγαλο να πας πχ στο μεσαιο αν θες να κατεβασεις παραπανω αποτι εχει το πακετο σ μεταφερεσαι αυτοματα στο αμεσως εεπομενο χωρις να κανεις εσυ κατι

----------


## loukoumaki

Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά .....Τι χρέωση ...Εγώ απλά το άλλαξα και δεν μπορώ τώρα να το αλλάξω ...
Για να  καταλάβω ...ανεβάζοντας το storage που θα έχεις διαθέσιμο για να κατεβάσεις  , ανεβαίνει αυτόματα και το download ?Δηλαδή αν σήμερα κατεβάσω 60 gb που δεν θα το κάνω ..Αύριο τι θα μπορώ να κατεβάσω ...
Παιδιά εγώ έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο .....και δεν πληρώνω με τίποτα ...Αν είναι να με χρεώσουν να το κλείσω από τώρα .

----------


## 8anos

> Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά .....Τι χρέωση ...Εγώ απλά το άλλαξα και δεν μπορώ τώρα να το αλλάξω ...
> Για να  καταλάβω ...ανεβάζοντας το storage που θα έχεις διαθέσιμο για να κατεβάσεις  , ανεβαίνει αυτόματα και το download ?Δηλαδή αν σήμερα κατεβάσω 60 gb που δεν θα το κάνω ..Αύριο τι θα μπορώ να κατεβάσω ...
> Παιδιά εγώ έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο .....και δεν πληρώνω με τίποτα ...Αν είναι να με χρεώσουν να το κλείσω από τώρα .


 
*RapidSupersize	229 Rapids 	600 GB	60 GB*

για κάθε μέρα χρήσης στο πακέτο που διάλεξες θα χρεώνεσαι 229 rapids
 οι τιμες των rapids  ξεκινουν απο  4,99€ για 400 Rapids και φτανουν στα 
 199,00€	για 20000 Rapids

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή τα rapids μπορείς να τα αποκτήσεις μόνο με λεφτά και όχι με point από αρχεία που έχεις ανεβάσει;;;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά .....Τι χρέωση ...Εγώ απλά το άλλαξα και δεν μπορώ τώρα να το αλλάξω ...
> Για να  καταλάβω ...ανεβάζοντας το storage που θα έχεις διαθέσιμο για να κατεβάσεις  , ανεβαίνει αυτόματα και το download ?Δηλαδή αν σήμερα κατεβάσω 60 gb που δεν θα το κάνω ..Αύριο τι θα μπορώ να κατεβάσω ...
> Παιδιά εγώ έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο .....και δεν πληρώνω με τίποτα ...Αν είναι να με χρεώσουν να το κλείσω από τώρα .


για να σε κατατοπισω το rapid που εχεις ειναι κατι σαν λεφτα το πακετο π εισαι τωρα σ επιτρεπει να εχεις αποθηκευμενα 600 γιγα δεδομενων και να κατεβαζεις 60 γιγα  ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ για αυτο το πακευο πρεπει να δεινεις 229 rapid τη μερα για να καταλαβεις ποσες μερεις εχεις ακομα κανε διαιρεση τ rapid π ηδη εχεις με το 229

τους ποντους ξςχασε τους

----------


## Andreaslar

Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω 1772 points και είμαι στο 1ο πακέτο με 4points/day, ο λογαριασμός μου θα ισχύει 445 μέρες?!

Καλή φάση τότε, 26/06 έδωσα 17ε για 3 μήνες, αν μου γίνει 445 μέρες (1,5 χρόνος) super duper !

----------


## vaggospat13

> Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω 1772 points και είμαι στο 1ο πακέτο με 4points/day, ο λογαριασμός μου θα ισχύει 445 μέρες?!
> 
> Καλή φάση τότε, 26/06 έδωσα 17ε για 3 μήνες, αν μου γίνει 445 μέρες (1,5 χρόνος) super duper !


ναι αλλα μονο 1 γιγα τη μερα μπορεις να κατεβαζεις

----------


## fadasma

Στην ουσία χρεώνουν 0.05€/1Gb

----------


## Banditgr

Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή (αν κατάλαβα καλά), συμφέρει να πάρεις το μικρότερο δυνατό πακέτο, να αρχίζεις να κατεβάζεις το μισό Internet (120 GB max) και όταν τελειώσεις πας πίσω στη σελίδα, κάνεις downgrade σε πακέτο και περιμένεις την επόμενη μέρα για να "πέσεις" (στο ενδιάμεσο φαντάζομαι χρεώνεσαι σε rapids το ανάλογο πακέτο στο οποίο έγινες αυτόματα upgrade για την μέρα που ήσουν σε αυτό). Κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος ?

----------


## mrsaccess

@loukoumaki
Μπορεί να έχεις όσα αρχεία θέλεις σε όποιο πακέτο θέλεις. Ωστόσο αν ξεπεράσεις το όγκο του πακέτου σου ισχύει ο κανόνας των 60 ημερών. Δηλαδή όποια αρχεία σου δεν κατέβουν για 60 ημέρες θα διαγράφονται μέχρι να σου μείνουν μόνο όσα αρχεία ορίζει ο όγκος σου...

----------


## vaggospat13

> Στην ουσία χρεώνουν 0.05€/1Gb


στην ουσια γα@@νε τους χρηστες π ανεβαζουν πολα γιγα αρχειων και ευνοει αυτους π κατεβαζουν απλα μια ταινιουλα τη μερα

----------


## Banditgr

Και φυσικά αν έχεις αρχεία και πέφτεις σε πακέτο, φαντάζομαι κάποια απλά τα χάνεις ?

Edit: Άκυρο, απαντήθηκε (60 μέρες και σβου μέχρι να φτάσεις το χώρο του πακέτου σου).

----------


## loukoumaki

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να κάνουν όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα ...
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πακέτο αμέσως ...Που να το ξέρω εγώ ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω μόνο αύριο ..
Δηλαδή έτσι όπως πάμε μέσα στην βδομάδα δεν θα έχω λογαριασμό ...
Θα τους ****** εγώ έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο ...

----------


## vaggospat13

> Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή (αν κατάλαβα καλά), συμφέρει να πάρεις το μικρότερο δυνατό πακέτο, να αρχίζεις να κατεβάζεις το μισό Internet (120 GB max) και όταν τελειώσεις πας πίσω στη σελίδα, κάνεις downgrade σε πακέτο και περιμένεις την επόμενη μέρα για να "πέσεις" (στο ενδιάμεσο φαντάζομαι χρεώνεσαι σε rapids το ανάλογο πακέτο στο οποίο έγινες αυτόματα upgrade για την μέρα που ήσουν σε αυτό). Κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος ?


σωστα καταλαβες

----------


## loukoumaki

happy hours δουλεύουν ;;;;

----------


## Banditgr

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να κάνουν όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα ...
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πακέτο αμέσως ...Που να το ξέρω εγώ ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω μόνο αύριο ..
> Δηλαδή έτσι όπως πάμε μέσα στην βδομάδα δεν θα έχω λογαριασμό ...
> Θα τους ****** εγώ έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο ...


Προς τα μπρος αλλάζεις αμέσως (και χρεώνεσαι στο κεφάλι). Το προς τα πίσω είναι το "πρόβλημα"  :Razz: 

Edit : Σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα poll να δω μέχρι πόσο θα μείνουν οι παρόντες όροι μέχρι να τους τροποποιήσουν  :Razz:

----------


## vaggospat13

> happy hours δουλεύουν ;;;;


μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει ανακοινωθει οποτε μαλλον συνεχιζουν θα δεειξει στην πορεια

----------


## spartak

> Προς τα μπρος αλλάζεις αμέσως (και χρεώνεσαι στο κεφάλι). Το προς τα πίσω είναι το "πρόβλημα" 
> 
> Edit : Σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα poll να δω μέχρι πόσο θα μείνουν οι παρόντες όροι μέχρι να τους τροποποιήσουν


Nομίζω είναι λογικό το προς τα πίσω να γίνεται μια μέρα μετά εφόσον η χρέωση για τη μέρα έχει ήδη γίνει. πως αλλιώς θα σε μετέφερε την ίδια μέρα;

Δηλαδή, όταν ας πούμε μεταφέρεσαι στο πακέτο των 5 Gb σήμερα, χρεώνεσαι άμεσα τη σημερινή μέρα απο τα rapids. Πως να σε κατεβάσει αμέσως στο 1 gb? Αυτο γίνεται από αύριο και είναι λογικό, νομίζω

----------


## vaggospat13

> Προς τα μπρος αλλάζεις αμέσως (και χρεώνεσαι στο κεφάλι). Το προς τα πίσω είναι το "πρόβλημα" 
> 
> Edit : Σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα poll να δω μέχρι πόσο θα μείνουν οι παρόντες όροι μέχρι να τους τροποποιήσουν


 oi uploaders και δεν παιρνουν ποντους απο αυτους π κατεβαζουν τα αρχεια τους και δινουν τα μαλιοκεφαλα τους για να τα κρατησουν ανεβασμενα αποτε σε κανα μεινα θα ξαναλαηουν στρατιγικη ή απλα θα χασουν πολους χρηστες γτ μαζι με τους uploaderw θα φυγουν σιγα σιγα και αυτοι π κατεβαζουν

----------


## Banditgr

Μια άλλη καλή ερώτηση είναι και η εξής :

Ξεκινάς σαν ποταπός Rapidsmall user και πας να κατεβάσεις "κάτι". Μετά το πρώτο giga γίνεσαι RapidMedium και μετά από αλλά 4 giga, RapidBig. Τελειώνει το download, τα μαζεύεις να φύγεις και βάζεις το πακέτο σου πίσω σε Rapidsmall (με το χέρι). Θα χρεωθείς και για το medium και για το Big ή μόνο για το Big ? (Θέλω να πιστεύω μόνο για το Big).

----------


## loukoumaki

καλά εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω ...ΌΛα τα αρχεία ανεβαίνουν μέσω uploaders Πως μπορείς να τους κρατήσεις όταν δεν υπάρχει κανένα κίνητρο ;;;;;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> Μια άλλη καλή ερώτηση είναι και η εξής :
> 
> Ξεκινάς σαν ποταπός Rapidsmall user και πας να κατεβάσεις "κάτι". Μετά το πρώτο giga γίνεσαι RapidMedium και μετά από αλλά 4 giga, RapidBig. Τελειώνει το download, τα μαζεύεις να φύγεις και βάζεις το πακέτο σου πίσω σε Rapidsmall (με το χέρι). Θα χρεωθείς και για το medium και για το Big ή μόνο για το Big ? (Θέλω να πιστεύω μόνο για το Big).


μονο για το big

----------


## cartoonistas

Ξερει κανεις αν το το 1gb που εχεις μια μερα για κατεβασμα ...και δεν το χρησιμοποιησεις...την δευτερη μερα θα εχεις 2gb?

----------


## semola

> Ξερει κανεις αν το το 1gb που εχεις μια μερα για κατεβασμα ...και δεν το χρησιμοποιησεις...την δευτερη μερα θα εχεις 2gb?


Όχι.Τελειωσαν αυτά.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Ξερει κανεις αν το το 1gb που εχεις μια μερα για κατεβασμα ...και δεν το χρησιμοποιησεις...την δευτερη μερα θα εχεις 2gb?


Μπα δεν μεταφερονται τα γιγα π γεν εχεις χρησιμοποιησει

----------


## Banditgr

Ημερήσιο όριο είναι νομίζω άρα όχι δεν προστίθεται.

----------


## cartoonistas

Πειτε μου τοτε ρε παιδια γιατι να μεινει κανεις rapid αφου ο κυριος ανταγωνιστης του (hotfile) ... δινει unlimited χρηση??? Προβλεπω να χανει μεγαλη πιτα απο πελατες παντως...

----------


## Banditgr

Καλά εντάξει το "unlimited" είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα. Ας είχε το hotfile τα...file(s) του RS και τα ξανασυζητάμε  :Razz:  Δύο πάντως πράγματα μπορεί να συμβούν. Οι άλλοι hosting providers να αλλάξουν και αυτοί σταδιακά τους όρους τους ή το RS να αναθεωρήσει την πολιτική του. Πιστεύω ότι και τα 2 θα συμβούν το μεν πρώτο μακροπρόθεσμα, το δε 2ο βραχυπρόθεσμα, μόλις καταλαγιάσει η...σκόνη και ψάχνουν τους συνδρομητές με το δίκανο.

----------


## takaros

Παιδιά τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξω από τις ρυθμίσεις το small πακέτο που μπήκε αυτόματα, δηλαδή μόλις ξεπεράσει το όριο του 1 gb σταματάει το κατέβασμα ή πηγαίνει στο επόμενο πακέτο αυτόματα; 

Και ύστερα για να μην θέλω να καταναλώνονται οι πόντοι το γυρίζω χειροκίνητα πάλι στο small πακέτο.

Έχω καταλάβει καλά;

----------


## limit

> Προβλεπω να χανει μεγαλη πιτα απο πελατες παντως...


Συμφωνώ. Προσωπικά έχω premium και σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω αν δεν ξανά-αλλάξει το rapid σύντομα..

----------


## Banditgr

> Παιδιά τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξω από τις ρυθμίσεις το small πακέτο που μπήκε αυτόματα, δηλαδή μόλις ξεπεράσει το όριο του 1 gb σταματάει το κατέβασμα ή πηγαίνει στο επόμενο πακέτο αυτόματα;


Πηγαίνει αυτόματα.




> Και ύστερα για να μην θέλω να καταναλώνονται οι πόντοι το γυρίζω χειροκίνητα πάλι στο small πακέτο.
> 
> Έχω καταλάβει καλά;


Το γυρίζεις, χρεώνεσαι το upgraded πακέτο που σε πήγε αυτόματα και την επόμενη ημέρα είσαι πάλι σε αυτό που επέλεξες.

----------


## cartoonistas

Φιλε Banditgr δεν εχεις αδικο για το μεγεθος των λινκς αλλα σκεψου ποσο εχουν αυξηθει τα λινκς των αλλων server στην παροδο του χρονου, και θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μου στο γεγονος οτι συχνα κατω απο rapid λινκ υπαρχει και ενα hot!

----------


## limit

> Το γυρίζεις, χρεώνεσαι το upgraded πακέτο που σε πήγε αυτόματα και την επόμενη ημέρα είσαι πάλι σε αυτό που επέλεξες.


Δεν είχαμε δουλειά να κάνουμε και βρήκαμε μια..

----------


## slide12

Aν σήμερα έχω το medium και για αύριο διαλέξω το small πακέτο υπάρχει και κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση σε πόντους;

----------


## Banditgr

> Φιλε Banditgr δεν εχεις αδικο για το μεγεθος των λινκς αλλα σκεψου ποσο εχουν αυξηθει τα λινκς των αλλων server στην παροδο του χρονου, και θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μου στο γεγονος οτι συχνα κατω απο rapid λινκ υπαρχει και ενα hot!


Παρεξήγησες. Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ότι και το hotfile είναι πιθανώς φορτωμένο. Σκέψου όμως τι θα γίνει αν φορτωθεί και με ακόμα περισσότερο κόσμο (και άρα αρχεία). Μάλλον να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα, σκέψου τι θα...σκεφτούν αυτοί που το διαχειρίζονται  :Razz:  Το RS στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κοιτάει τα πράγματα καθαρά κερδοσκοπικά και με μια δόση legality, ας το πούμε έτσι, μιας και δεν επιθυμεί να είναι το μόνο "θύμα" που προβάλλεται να κάνει host copyrighted υλικό. Προβλέπω ότι σιγά-σιγά παρόμοια μοντέλα θα υιοθετηθούν και από τους υπόλοιπους. Θα δείξουν οι επόμενες ημέρες/εβδομάδες τι αντίκτυπο έχουν τέτοιες κινήσεις πάντως (αν και είναι προβλέψιμο).

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο θα το ξαναπώ για άλλη μια φορά ....Υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος να κάνεις Upload στο rapidshare μετά τα καινούρια μέτρα ;

----------


## nikosl

Mε τα happy hours τι εξελίξεις έχουμε?

----------


## vaggospat13

> Παιδιά μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο θα το ξαναπώ για άλλη μια φορά ....Υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος να κάνεις Upload στο rapidshare μετά τα καινούρια μέτρα ;


οταν καταργηθηκαν οι rapidpoints ειχαν πει οτι θα βρουν αλλο τροπο να αποζημιονονται αυτοι π ανεβαζουν πιστευω κατι θα κανουν
οσο για το hotfile στο εξωτερικο το χρησιμοποιουν αρκετα στην ελλαδα σχεδον ολοι rapidshare.Οποτε εγω παραμενω rapidshare μεχρι τα ελληνικα site να αλλαξουν αν αλλαξουν

για τις happy hours δεν ξερω ακομα τι παιζει

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  επιλογή για μετατροπή των υπάρχοντων πόντων σε rapids βρήκατε ?

----------


## takaros

Άλλη μια ερώτηση....

Είχα κάπου 31000 Premium points και 1000 και κάτι ψηλά Free points και ο λογαριασμός έληγε 22 Αυγούστου.

Αυτοί οι πόντοι μετατράπηκαν αυτόματα σε 1068; (δηλαδή εκεί που λέει rapids έχει δίπλα 1068). Στα νέα γράφουν ότι η μετατροπή των πόντων θα γίνει 6 Ιουλίου. Αυτό έγινε σήμερα δηλαδή; και το 1068 από που προκύπτει; Τους  Premium points που είχα δεν μπορώ να τους δω πουθενά.

----------


## mrsaccess

1068 είναι από τη συνδρομή σου μόνο. Πάει 20 rapids για κάθε μέρα συνδρομής που σου είχε απομείνει πριν τη μετατροπή και 5 rapids για κάθε 1GB trafficshare που είχες.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση....
> 
> Είχα κάπου 31000 Premium points και 1000 και κάτι ψηλά Free points και ο λογαριασμός έληγε 22 Αυγούστου.
> 
> Αυτοί οι πόντοι μετατράπηκαν αυτόματα σε 1068; (δηλαδή εκεί που λέει rapids έχει δίπλα 1068). Στα νέα γράφουν ότι η μετατροπή των πόντων θα γίνει 6 Ιουλίου. Αυτό έγινε σήμερα δηλαδή; και το 1068 από που προκύπτει; Τους  Premium points που είχα δεν μπορώ να τους δω πουθενά.


ναι όντως και εγώ δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό ..Πάντως ρε παιδιά το megaupload είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο αλλά κανείς δεν το αναφέρει ...δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ;;;;

----------


## fadasma

Ήδη πολλά fora έχουν αρχίσει και φεύγουν από το RS:

_Hi everyone

As you can see during last months we have uploaded our links into various hosts , but we always keep up with rapidshare and netload as our main hosts ,

however you can see hotfile , used for all our recent mirrors as well ,( FileServe Recently )

we want to know which hosts you prefer to use , we are gonna remove some hosts from our daily uploads , so tell us which one you prefer ?_

----------


## loukoumaki

διαβάστε τι βρήκα σε ένα forum 

Guys, hold the phone, everyone is looking at this the wrong way. 

They are trying to confuse you, and it's working. 

Allow me to clear things up for you: 

Everyone's been looking at this in terms of how much time you get for your money, like the old way. This is totally wrong, since they have changed their model so that you pay primarily by how much you download. Uploading isn't an issue if you check the 60 day box as we have established, so I'll be focusing on downloads. 

Let's break down the math: 


If you buy the 400 rapids package, you're getting 80 rapids per euro. This is a ripoff because all of the other packages give you ~100 rapids per euro. 

If you buy the 400 rapids package, you are paying for ~20 GB per euro. If you buy the other packages, you're getting ~25 GB per euro. Sort of (more on that in a sec). 

Here are the numbers in GB per euro with 400 package or the other packages respectively: 
RapidSmall = 20 or 25 GB/€ 
Medium = 20 or 25 GB/€ 
Big = 20.5 or 25.64 GB/€ 
Supersize = 21 or 26.2 GB/€ 
Business = 21.4 or 26.7 GB/€ 

Those are the constant values, now for the variables. 

The value of your rapids depends on three things: 

1. How fast you want to download something. 
2. What you download. 
3. How efficient you are in managing your account. 

Let me explain: 

1. The first one has the least amount of impact, since depending on how fast you want something, if you didn't get the 400 rapids pack you will always be paying 25-26.7 euros per GB of data. 

2. This one's tricky. Not all data is equal in value. If you download a 1000 euro program that's 1 GB, you're getting a heck of a lot more value than if you download an uncompressed blu-ray movie, for example. 

3. This is the probably the biggest and hardest one to grasp. In order for you to get the most value out of your account, you have to download exactly the amount of data in the account package you have set for every day that you download something. 

So let's use an example to make sense of all of this: 

Lets say you want to download an 11 GB HD movie, and you want to download it over 3 days. What you would do is set your account to RapidMedium for two days, downloading only 5 GB of the movie for each day and nothing more. After you're done downloading on the second day, you manually set your account to RapidSmall, and wait for the third day. When the third day comes, you download the last GB and nothing more. This movie cost you ~0.44 euros. 

If you go over your planned limit for the day, your account is automatically upgraded to the next highest account package. For example, if on the first day of downloading your movie you downloaded 6 GB instead of 5, they will upgrade you to the 20GB package automatically. So, in order to get the most value, you have to then finish downloading your movie that day, then find 9 more GB of data to download on that day. 

At the end of every day you download something, you must set your account back to RapidSmall, so on the next day you start with a baseline. It will not do this automatically. For every day that you don't download something, you lose a minimum 4 rapids. 

I hope this clears things up for some folks. Feel free to add it to the FAQs on the first page, and if any one finds any problems with my math or reasoning, go ahead and point it out (politely of course   )

----------


## nikosl

Αφού το κανανε που το κάνανε ογκοχρέωση, γιατί δεν το κάνουν με χρέωση ανα GB να τελειώνει το παραμύθι, τι μλκίες είναι όλη αυτή η φασαρία με το να αλλάζεις πακέτα, να βλέπεις πόσο κατέβασεις, να μετράς τις μέρες, να βάζεις limits στον downloader κοκ???

Ασε που αν θες να κατεβάσεις 6 γίγα χρεώνεσαι για 20.... 
Το κάνανε σκ#@* :Evil:

----------


## Banditgr

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά για τους uploaders δεν λέει τίποτα ο κύριος. Αν φύγουν οι uploaders, eventually θα φύγουν μαζί τους και οι downloaders. Εδώ οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις που βρήκα εγώ :

_"ATTENTION:

Goodbye, Rapidshare.

Reason:
Our system will upgrade your account whenever your storage capacity or traffic usage exceeds the amount provided in your selected package.

My accounts will automatically be converted to RapidBusiness, and of course I can't afford that -.- .. Too bad, I've always liked RS.

I don't know which host I am going to upload to in the future though."_

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά για εμάς που έχουμε πολλά αρχεία ανεβασμένα στο rapid μπορούμε να τα πάμε αλλού ...
Αν ναι που είναι καλύτερα ..
Και αν τα μεταφέρουμε στο megaupload  θα σβηστούν από το rapid ?

----------


## chaos38

τα χαπια μου ....... :Crying:

----------


## psytransas

> παιδιά για εμάς που έχουμε πολλά αρχεία ανεβασμένα στο rapid μπορούμε να τα πάμε αλλού ...
> Αν ναι που είναι καλύτερα ..
> Και αν τα μεταφέρουμε στο megaupload  θα σβηστούν από το rapid ?


Μπορεις με remote upload. Aν τα μεταφερεις στο MU θα σβηστουν απτο RS λογω inactivity ή report φυσικα.
Το που θα αποφασισεις να τα πας εσυ θα το κρινεις απο το τι θελεις...

----------


## saras81

Eγω χρησιμοποιω εδω κ 4 χρονια το rapidshare,τα 3,5 premium,τωρα εχω μεχρι τον οκτωβριο,οσες αλλαγες κ αν ειδα ποιο γελοια κ καταστρεπτικη για την εταιρεια δεν εχω δει,συν οτι δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ακομα, παροτι διαβασα αρκετα posts των παιδιων ,κ δεν ειχα ιδεα γιατι δεν ειχα διαβασει τα news στη σελιδα,τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν με βαζει καν στη σελιδα οπως κ τα παιδια πιο πριν,λογικα ''φτιαχνουν'' το λογαριασμο,εγω με 50 giga ανεβασμενα 35000 premium κ καμια 14000 free σε τι πακετο θα μπω δηλαδη?  :Thinking: 

υ.γ που ειναι οι εποχες που ειχες οριο 25 giga τη μερα,κ τοτε δεν παιζαν κ τα hd που θες πολυ trafficshare...  :Sad:

----------


## Banditgr

Πάντως από μια γρήγορη βόλτα που έκανα αρκετοί RS uploaders σβήνουν πράγμα και ετοιμάζουν mass exodus προς MU/HF. Οι πιο ψύχραιμοι το σκέπτονται ακόμα μιας και πχ το MU δεν δίνει rewards για αρχεία μεγαλύτερα από 100 MB. Ίδομεν, ακόμα είμαστε στο ground zero της...βόμβας  :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

να κάνω ένα σενάριο ....Πείτε ότι εγώ τα rapids μου τα τρώω ....μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες .ωραία .....Τι γίνεται μετά πρέπει να πληρώσω ;;;...έχω μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο ....η κάθε μήνα μηδενίζετε

----------


## takaros

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση....
> 
> Είχα κάπου 31000 Premium points και 1000 και κάτι ψηλά Free points και ο λογαριασμός έληγε 22 Αυγούστου.
> 
> Αυτοί οι πόντοι μετατράπηκαν αυτόματα σε 1068; (δηλαδή εκεί που λέει rapids έχει δίπλα 1068). Στα νέα γράφουν ότι η μετατροπή των πόντων θα γίνει 6 Ιουλίου. Αυτό έγινε σήμερα δηλαδή; και το 1068 από που προκύπτει; Τους  Premium points που είχα δεν μπορώ να τους δω πουθενά.


Εντωμεταξύ τώρα που μπήκα πάλι στον λογαριασμό μου τα εμφάνισε σαν δυο τελευταίες κατηγορίες στις δυο στήλες που βλέπουμε στο Account Overview







> 1068 είναι από τη συνδρομή σου μόνο. Πάει 20 rapids για κάθε μέρα συνδρομής που σου είχε απομείνει πριν τη μετατροπή και 5 rapids για κάθε 1GB trafficshare που είχες.


ok ευχαριστώ....

----------


## nikosl

Aμα τα φας, τα φαγες...

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι το θέμα είναι μετά ....

----------


## vaggospat13

> επιλογή για μετατροπή των υπάρχοντων πόντων σε rapids βρήκατε ?


6 ιουλιου θα μετατραπουν αυτοματα νομιζω

----------


## psytransas

> ναι το θέμα είναι μετά ....


Μη βιαστεις να τα φας, γιατι αν θα θελησεις να σωσεις αρχεια σου λογω inactivity, μετα θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις κι απο πανω για να το κανεις.  :Very angry: 

Εγω παντως πονταρω πολλα στο SM.  :Twisted Evil: 
http://sharingmatrix.com/affiliate

Εχει και ευκολο και γρηγορο RU.

----------


## vaggospat13

> ναι το θέμα είναι μετά ....


αγοραζεις rapids τωρα πλεον δεν εχει μηνιαίες 3ηνιαίες 6ηνιαίες και ετησιες εχει rapids τα οποια μετατρεπονται σε μερες αναλογα με το πακετο π εχεις

----------


## loukoumaki

για δείτε ......

ρε παιδιά μήπως το κάνουν επίτηδες να φύγει κόσμος για να μην κατηγορούν μόνο αυτούς ;;;;;

----------


## sa1901

Παιδιά, βοήθεια! Δεν κατάλαβα Χριστό.  :Sad: 

Αν θέλω να κατεβάσω αυτή τη στιγμή 20GB, τι πρέπει να κάνω; Θα μειωθεί ο αριθμός των Rapids; Δεν θα μπορώ δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή να κατεβάσω άλλο από τον λογαριασμό μου χωρίς να πληρώσω extra; Και αν είναι έτσι τέλος πάντων.. πόσα GB μπορώ να κατεβάσω με τον λογαριασμό μου να τελειώνουμε και να μην ξανα-ανανεώσω.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## loukoumaki

sorry ρε παιδιά αλλά τα free rapidpoints  τι μου τα μοστράρανε ... χρησιμεύουν πουθενά πια ;

----------


## Banditgr

> Παιδιά, βοήθεια! Δεν κατάλαβα Χριστό. 
> 
> Αν θέλω να κατεβάσω αυτή τη στιγμή 20GB, τι πρέπει να κάνω;


Τίποτα, ξεκινάς και κατεβάζεις όπως παλιά. Αν το σύνολο των data που κατεβάσεις σε GB (ανά μέρα) ξεπεράσει αυτό που προβλέπει το πακέτο σου (δηλαδή το 1 GB που είσαι τώρα), το account σου γίνεται αυτόματα upgrade στο επόμενο "πακέτο" που έχει μεγαλύτερο όριο και χρεώνεσαι ανάλογα (για τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα). Ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρο αν μετά πρεπεί ο ίδιος να κάνεις "downgrade" το νέο πακέτο στο οποίο βρίσκεσαι (διαδικασία που παίρνει μια μέρα), ώστε να πας πίσω σε αυτό που ήσουν ή απλά το σύστημα σε αφήνει στο πακέτο που ήσουν και απλά σε χρεώνει ανάλογα με το traffic που έκανες. Αυτό θα το γνωρίζω να σας το πω...αύριο, μιας και σήμερα κατέβασα πάνω από 1 Giga αλλά στο account μου δεν με βλέπω να έχω πάει αυτόματα σε άλλο package (το traffic μου όμως είναι στο μείον οπότε αναμένω λογικά να χρεωθώ ανάλογα).




> Θα μειωθεί ο αριθμός των Rapids;


Ναι θα μειωθεί ανάλογα με το πακέτο σου.




> Δεν θα μπορώ δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή να κατεβάσω άλλο από τον λογαριασμό μου χωρίς να πληρώσω extra;


Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, αν σου τελειώσουν τα rapids, το account γίνεται αυτόματα free, με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.

----------


## prodromosfan

ηθελα να ξερα ποιο τμημα μαρκετινγκ τα σκεφτηκε  αυτά τα πακετα, 
 γιατι ολοι μπερδεμενοι ειναι.



Off Topic


		και ηθελα να ξερα πως σκ@τ@ νομιζουν οι φιλοι μου οτι ασχολουμαι και μου στελνουν μηνυμα να τους πω τι παιζει με το rapidshare account τους.

ερχεται νεο κυμα ασχετων στο θρεντ παιδια, μονο αυτο σας λεω.

----------


## sa1901

> Ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρο αν μετά πρεπεί ο ίδιος να κάνεις "downgrade" το νέο πακέτο στο οποίο βρίσκεσαι (διαδικασία που παίρνει μια μέρα), ώστε να πας πίσω σε αυτό που ήσουν ή απλά το σύστημα σε αφήνει στο πακέτο που ήσουν και απλά σε χρεώνει ανάλογα με το traffic που έκανες.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Θα εξαντλήσω αυτά που θέλω να κατεβάσω και δεν θα ανανεώσω μετά. Ας γυρίσουμε με το καλό από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές και βλέπουμε τότε προς τα που έχει πάει ο κόσμος.

 :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

εγώ πάντως που έκανα την πατατιά και πήρα το πακέτο με τα 60 gb κατέβασα περίπου 8 με 10 και δεν κουνήθηκε η μπάρα καθόλου ...Δεν ένιωσε καθόλου

----------


## takaros

> Παιδιά, βοήθεια! Δεν κατάλαβα Χριστό. 
> 
> Αν θέλω να κατεβάσω αυτή τη στιγμή 20GB, τι πρέπει να κάνω;


τίποτα πηγαίνει αυτόματα στο αμέσως επόμενο πακέτο των 20γιγα. 




> Και αν είναι έτσι τέλος πάντων.. πόσα GB μπορώ να κατεβάσω με τον  λογαριασμό μου να τελειώνουμε και να μην ξανα-ανανεώσω.


Αναλογα ποσους ποντους εχεις (rapid) και αναλογα ποιο πρόγραμμα - πακέτο έχεις επιλέξει, τόσο είναι και η κατανάλωση των GB μόλις τελειώσουν οι πόντοι πάπαλα ο λογαριασμός! 

τουλάχιστον με αυτά που εχω καταλάβει.

edit: με πρόλαβε ο Banditgr



Εγώ πάντως περιμένω να πάει 1 η ώρα για να δω τι θα γίνει με τις δωρεάν ώρες.

----------


## Banditgr

> εγώ πάντως που έκανα την πατατιά και πήρα το πακέτο με τα 60 gb κατέβασα περίπου 8 με 10 και δεν κουνήθηκε η μπάρα καθόλου ...Δεν ένιωσε καθόλου


Μην το ψάχνεις, το έχουν πολλοί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Και σε εμένα η μπάρα έχει μετακινηθεί ελάχιστα, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι πάνω από το όριο. Παίζει να είναι καραbugged το σύστημα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## and64

Δεν νομίζω οτι η μπάρα πρόκειται να κουνηθεί, απλά δείχνει το επιλεγμένο πρόγραμμα...

Άλλωστε το υπόλοιπο το βλέπεις απο το traffic left :Wink:

----------


## paodim

στη πολυ τελικη μαγκεσ βλεπω μαζικη φυγη τα κανανε μανταρα κατα τη γνωμη μου.......!εγω με το που τελειωσει το acc moy παω αλλου τα κουβαδακια μου και σε αλλη παραλια........οπωσ και σιγα σιγα οπωσ προειπα πιστευω θα εχουμε φυγηηηηη ΜΑΖΙΚΗ! lol

----------


## saras81

δηλαδη παιδια εγω με αυτα τα rapids 1900 εχω δικαιωμα 1gb=1rapid 1,9 tb μεχρι να τελειωσουν κ τελος ο λογαριασμος? μετα free? γιατι αυτο καταλαβα μεχρι στιγμης..το πακετο εντωμεταξυ δεν το διαλεξα το εβαλε αυτοματα.

----------


## vaggospat13

> δηλαδη παιδια εγω με αυτα τα rapids 1900 εχω δικαιωμα 1gb=1rapid 1,9 tb μεχρι να τελειωσουν κ τελος ο λογαριασμος? μετα free? γιατι αυτο καταλαβα μεχρι στιγμης..το πακετο εντωμεταξυ δεν το διαλεξα το εβαλε αυτοματα.


δεν παει ετσι παει ως εξης
κατεβασμα 
εως 1γιγα τη μερα =4ραπιντ τη μερα
εως 5 γιγα =20
20 γιγα =78
προσοχη τα γιγα δε μεταφοεονται απο μερα στην επομενη
μπορεις καθε μερα να χρησιμοποιεις οποιο πακετο σε βολευει

----------


## Banditgr

Μάλιστα. Έγινε reset το traffic μου. Είχα κατεβάσει χτες 1.460 GB (είχα ξεπεράσει το όριο δηλαδή) και σήμερα μου έχει όριο traffic 540 MB (αφαίρεσε δηλαδή από το σημερινό 1 Giga τα παραπανήσια MB από χτες) και με χρέωσε για RapidSmall (4 rapids δηλαδή). Κοινώς, άλλα αντί άλλων έγιναν, από αυτά που περίμενα (και πως υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να δουλεύει το σύστημα). Bug ή δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι καλά (άραγε οι ίδιοι το έχουν καταλάβει ?  :Razz: ).

----------


## cakavera

Τα happy hours για εμας ξεκιναγαν 03:00 σωστα;(the HappyHours will be active from 2 a.m. until 10 a.m. Central European Time)
Βλεπω ομως οτι υπαρχει διαφορα τριων ωρων αυτη τη στιγμη.


edit:μια χαρα δουλευουν τελικα

----------


## takaros

Τα happy hours δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να ισχύουν.

Καλά το σύστημα λειτουργεί για τα μπάζα. αρχικά με έβαλε αυτόματα στο Small πακετο και ειχα 1068 rapids. Κατέβασα 5.700 gb και με πήγε αυτόματα στο πακέτο των 20 γιγα. Ως εδώ καλά. Όμως αντί να μου αφαιρέσει 78 ραπιντ από τα 1068 σύνολο 990 ραπιντ, αυτό αφαίρεσαι 94 ραπιντ και τώρα βλέπω ότι εχω 974.   :Thumb down: 

θα εξαντλήσω εντός της ημέρας και τα άλλα 14GB και μετά θα βάλω χειροκίνητα το Small.

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα happy hours λειτουργούν, ο όγκος που σου περισσεύει όμως δεν περνά στις επόμενες μέρες.

Προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει, μπαίνω συνήθως 2-3 φορές το μήνα στο RS και κατεβάζω αρκετά GB τη στιγμή που τα θέλω αφού πάντα βρίσκομαι (βρισκόμουν) στα 25GB.

Τέλος πάντων, σπαστικό το νέο σύστημα, σε βάθος χρόνου ίσως όμως βγαίνει πιο φθηνό...

Το σωστό θα ήταν να είχαν βήματα ανά GB και όχι από το 1 στα 5 και από τα 5 στα 20. Χώρια που σε αργές συνδέσεις δεν μπορείς να εκμεταλλευθείς καλά τα happy hours.

----------


## iakinthos

Αν καταλάβα καλά, αν δε κάνεις χρήση traffic για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, τότε δε γίνεται μεταβολή σε τίποτα και συνεχίζεις να έχεις τα Rapids μέχρι να τα εξαντλήσεις

----------


## LOUKAS32

παει το traffic share που αγορασα

ΕΙΧΑ 25GB download και μου τα πηραν 

ελεος

παμε αλλου? αλλα που?


εβγαλα μια εικονα απο το ακκουντ μου, καποιος να μου εξηγησει πως διαβαζετε?

----------


## Aias

με αλλα λογια πληρωνω τα 5gb και δεν μπορω να τα εχω την επομενη μερα αφου τα εχω πληρωσει??Αυτο λεγεται απατη.Η θα πρεπει να ειμαι πανω απο το pc ολη μερα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

πως λειτουργει γαμωτο!!!

........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα happy hours λειτουργούν, ο όγκος που σου περισσεύει όμως δεν περνά στις επόμενες μέρες.
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει, μπαίνω συνήθως 2-3 φορές το μήνα στο RS και κατεβάζω αρκετά GB τη στιγμή που τα θέλω αφού πάντα βρίσκομαι (βρισκόμουν) στα 25GB.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, σπαστικό το νέο σύστημα, σε βάθος χρόνου ίσως όμως βγαίνει πιο φθηνό...
> 
> Το σωστό θα ήταν να είχαν βήματα ανά GB και όχι από το 1 στα 5 και από τα 5 στα 20. Χώρια που σε αργές συνδέσεις δεν μπορείς να εκμεταλλευθείς καλά τα happy hours.



δεν μεταφερονται τα ΓΚΙΓΚΑ στην επομενη μερα? δηλαδη?

----------


## spartak

> πως λειτουργει γαμωτο!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: LOUKAS32 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν μεταφερονται τα ΓΚΙΓΚΑ στην επομενη μερα? δηλαδη?



οχι δε μεταφέρεται τίποτα. Είναι τελείως λάθος σύστημα, βγαίνει ακριβότερο στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Οφελεί μόνο όσους κατεβάζουν σποραδικά, λίγο όγκο και δεν έχουν ανεβασμένα στο λογαριασμό τους πάνω απο 10 gb.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> οχι δε μεταφέρεται τίποτα. Είναι τελείως λάθος σύστημα, βγαίνει ακριβότερο στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Οφελεί μόνο όσους κατεβάζουν σποραδικά, λίγο όγκο και δεν έχουν ανεβασμένα στο λογαριασμό τους πάνω απο 10 gb.


αρα τα 60 που βλεπω οτι εχω ειναι για ΟΛΟΝ τον ΜΗΝΑ σωστα?

----------


## spartak

> αρα τα 60 που βλεπω οτι εχω ειναι για ΟΛΟΝ τον ΜΗΝΑ σωστα?


Τα 60 που βλέπεις είναι για μια μέρα. είσαι σε πολύ ακριβό πακέτο. Μεταφέρσου σε μικρότερο γιατί με τα Rapids που έχεις θα λήξει ο λογαριασμός σε λίγες μέρες

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Τα 60 που βλέπεις είναι για μια μέρα. είσαι σε πολύ ακριβό πακέτο. Μεταφέρσου σε μικρότερο γιατί με τα Rapids που έχεις θα λήξει ο λογαριασμός σε λίγες μέρες


πολυ μπερδεμα!!!

πηγα στα 5 ΓΚΙΓΚΑ

----------


## pelopas1

δεν αναφέρει πουθενά, για το πότε λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου

επεισης πριν απο κανα μηνα ειχα αγορασει 500 giga trafic share...και σημερα μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 giga trafic share

ελεος με τις κλεψιες αυτες :Evil:  :Evil: 

τωρα που λειγει ο λογαριασμος σε κανα μηνα.......θα μετακομισω σε αλλο hoster :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

ουτε ειδοποιηση στο e-mail στειλανε

ΤΕΛΟΣ με το rapidshare

αλλωστε με την αρπαγη των trafic share μας κατακλεψανε

μεχρι τον σεπτεβριο η επειχηρηση οδευει στον ελβετικο ΟΑΕΔ

----------


## LOUKAS32

> δεν αναφέρει πουθενά, για το πότε λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου
> 
> επεισης πριν απο κανα μηνα ειχα αγορασει 500 giga trafic share...και σημερα μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 giga trafic share
> 
> ελεος με τις κλεψιες αυτες
> 
> τωρα που λειγει ο λογαριασμος σε κανα μηνα.......θα μετακομισω σε αλλο hoster


hot file?

για που λες?

----------


## Banditgr

Οι περισσότεροι uploaders την κάνουν για HF/MU.

----------


## pelopas1

> hot file?
> 
> για που λες?


οπουδηποτε αλλου, εκτος απο τους απατεωνες

----------


## iakinthos

> Τα 60 που βλέπεις είναι για μια μέρα. είσαι σε πολύ ακριβό πακέτο. Μεταφέρσου σε μικρότερο γιατί με τα Rapids που έχεις θα λήξει ο λογαριασμός σε λίγες μέρες


Για να καταλάβω ρε παιδιά.....είμαι στο μικρό πακέτο......αν δε κατεβάσω τίποτα μια μέρα, μου τους έφαγε τους 4 πόντους και δε μεταφέρεται το traffic στην επόμενη?

----------


## Banditgr

> Για να καταλάβω ρε παιδιά.....είμαι στο μικρό πακέτο......αν δε κατεβάσω τίποτα μια μέρα, μου τους έφαγε τους 4 πόντους και δε μεταφέρεται το traffic στην επόμενη?


Σωστά κατάλαβες, δεν τίθεται θέμα μεταφοράς traffic, θεωρητικά πρόκειται για ένα ιδιόμορφο σύστημα ογκοχρέωσης (πακέτων) και επειδή πολλοί ρωτάνε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πράγματα, παιδιά έχουν απαντηθεί τα ερωτήματα αυτά, δείτε και posts κάποιες σελίδες πίσω.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> οπουδηποτε αλλου, εκτος απο τους απατεωνες





> δεν αναφέρει πουθενά, για το πότε λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου
> 
> επεισης πριν απο κανα μηνα ειχα αγορασει 500 giga trafic share...και σημερα μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 giga trafic share
> 
> ελεος με τις κλεψιες αυτες
> 
> τωρα που λειγει ο λογαριασμος σε κανα μηνα.......θα μετακομισω σε αλλο hoster
> 
> ουτε ειδοποιηση στο e-mail στειλανε
> ...


Πρωτού κάνουμε τους αφορισμούς καλό είναι να είμαστε ενήμεροι για να μην εκτιθόμαστε....
Αν ειχες διαβάσει την ανακοινωση που εβγαλαν + τις τελευταιες σελιδες αυτου του τόπικ θα έβλεπες ότι δεν χάνεται το trafficshare που έχουμε/είχαμε αγοράσει.

Κι εγω είχα αγοράσει 500gb trafficshare (πολυ κακώς γιατι με το happy hours ειχα 450 gb 6 μηνες μετα την αγορά του).
Το trafficshare μετατράπηκε σε rapids οπως και οι μέρες που απέμεναν εως τη λήξη του λογαριασμού.
Συνεπώς δε χάθηκε τίποτα.
Μάλιστα απ οτι φαινεται τα happy hours εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν...

Εκεί που έβαλαν (χοντρό) χέρι ήταν στα προνόμια των uploaders.
Aναμενόμενο και επιβεβλημένο κατα τη γνώμη μου, αφού έγινε τρελλή κατάχρηση του προγράμματος "επιβράβευσης"...

----------


## psolord

> δεν αναφέρει πουθενά, για το πότε λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου
> 
> επεισης πριν απο κανα μηνα ειχα αγορασει 500 giga trafic share...και σημερα μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 giga trafic share
> 
> ελεος με τις κλεψιες αυτες
> 
> τωρα που λειγει ο λογαριασμος σε κανα μηνα.......θα μετακομισω σε αλλο hoster
> 
> ουτε ειδοποιηση στο e-mail στειλανε
> ...


Για μισό λεπτό, γιατί σε κλέψανε? Σύμφωνα με τους νέους όρους, λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι 



> each GB of traffic share will be converted into 5 Rapids.


Άρα εσένα τα 500GB σου τα έκαναν 500*5=2500rapids!

Με απλές πράξεις, μπορείς να δεις οτι με αυτά τα 2500rapids, μπορείς με το πρόγραμμα Rapidmedium (20 rapids/day - 5GB), να κατεβάσεις 2500/20=125 μέρες και 125Χ5GB=625GBs.

Επίσης και σημαντικότερο, μιας και σου τα έκαναν απλώς rapids, που εσύ μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θες, ΕΑΝ ισχύει ακόμα το happy hours, με κατάλληλη χρήση και αν αντέχει η γραμμή σου, μπορείς αυτές τις 125 μέρες, να κατεβάσεις 125Χ50=6250GBs! 

Όπως και να έχει φίλε μου, ΔΕΝ σε έκλεψαν και άμα ισχύει και το Happy hours, μάλλον σου έκαναν την καλύτερη προσφορά ever! :Wink: 

==============================




> παει το traffic share που αγορασα
> 
> ΕΙΧΑ 25GB download και μου τα πηραν 
> 
> ελεος
> 
> παμε αλλου? αλλα που?
> 
> 
> εβγαλα μια εικονα απο το ακκουντ μου, καποιος να μου εξηγησει πως  διαβαζετε?


Δες και εσύ τα παραπάνω.

25GB x  5 rapids=125 rapids. 125 rapids /20 = 6.25 μέρες. 6 πες με τη  στρογγυλοποίηση. Άρα 6 μέρες Χ 5GB = 30GBs.

Επίσης όπως είπα και παραπάνω για τα happy hours, EAN ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ, τότε αυτές τις μέρες μπορείς να τις μεγιστοποιήσεις σε 6Χ50GB = 300GBs!

Για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω οτι το Rapidshare υπόσχεται ταχύτητα μετάδοσης μέχρι 16Mbit, τα οποία σε GBs/Hour είναι 16000/8/1024*60*60=7,031GBs/h άρα άμα η γραμμή σου πιάνει 16Mbit, τότε στο οκτάωρο που διαρκεί το happy hours, βγαίνουν 8Χ7=56GBs, άρα προλαβαίνεις και παραπρολαβαίνεις να κατεβάσεις τα 50GBs του happy hours. :Wink: 

==========================




> 1068 είναι από τη συνδρομή σου μόνο. Πάει 20  rapids για κάθε μέρα συνδρομής που σου είχε απομείνει πριν τη μετατροπή  και 5 rapids για κάθε 1GB trafficshare που είχες.


Εμένα η συνδρομή μου λήγει 8/8/2010 και βλέπω 958 rapids μέσα. Αυτά, στο πρόγραμμα medium share που είναι σχεδόν το αντίστοιχο του προηγούμενου μεταφράζονται σε 48 μέρες με 5 GBs την ημέρα, που σίγουρα είναι παραπάνω από τις 08/08/2010. Άρα όπως και στους φίλους παραπάνω και εμένα μου έκαναν ένα δωράκι! :Smile: 

==========================

Μετά απο όλα αυτά, θα έλεγα οτι τελικά, για τους downloaders, γίνεται πολύ κακό και ίσως για το τίποτα!

Ρε παιδιά για μισό λεφτό. Με 55 ευρώ αγοράζαμε συνδρομή για 365 μέρες που μας έδινε 5GBs την ημέρα, προσθετικά μέχρι τα 25GBs και Happy Hours, καλά μέχρι εδώ?

Τώρα με 55 ευρώ αγοράζουμε 5400 rapids (5000+400), το οποία για να τα μετρησούμε στο ίδιο πακέτο 5GBs/day δηλαδή rapid medium είναι 5400/20=270 μέρες. Απο εδώ μας κλέβουν στην ουσία 95 μέρες, ΟΜΩΣ μας δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για μείωση του προγράμματος στο Rapid small, που μας δίνει 1GB/day αλλά σε 1350 μέρες!!! Αυτό το 1GB όμως, με Happy hours γίνεται 10GBs /day.

Τώρα άμα θέλετε να το τραβήξουμε ερωτώ:
1) Σε αυτές τις 270 μέρες, έχουμε 1350GBs , δε μας φτάνουν? Άντε και δε μας φτάνουν, πάμε στο
2) Κατεβάστε τα σε Happy hours που σας χρεώνει το 10% και άρα έχουμε 270Χ50Gbs=13500GBs! Δε σας φτάνουν?
3) Το ίδιο ισχύει και ανα ημέρα μόνο που θα δώσει σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. Δηλαδή αντί για 13500GBs σε 270 μέρες, θα έχουμε 1350 μέρεςΧ10GB σε happy hours!

Δε ξέρω, αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι έχει κάνει ΤΡΕΛΗ προσφορά το Rapidshare. Κακώς έχετε φέρει όλοι την καταστροφή. Εκτός αν έχω κάνει κάπου τραγικό λάθος με τις πράξεις οπότε διορθώστε με! :Smile: 

*
Το βασικό στην όλη υπόθεση, είναι να διατηρηθεί η πολιτική των HAPPY HOURS! Αυτό και μόνο. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υπερ του χρήση!*

=============================

Τώρα για τους uploaders, ναι σε αυτούς έχει κάνει έρωτα γλυκό, δε το συζητάω. Και αυτό όμως, καλό θα κάνει. Θα καθαρίσει η σαβούρα. Όσοι έχουν φτιάξει καλό όνομα και αντέξουν και μείνουν έχει καλώς. Θα πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα από τα παραπάνω downloads. Σίγουρα πολλοί θα φύγουν αλλά εμάς, σαν downloaders, ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ αυτό? Επίσης δε νοιάζει και το Rapidshare. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των χρηστών είναι downloaders. Απλά θα μείνουν οι πολλοί δυνατοί uploaders.

Τώρα για τα φιλαράκια που έχουν παραπάνω απο 10Gbs στο λογαριασμό τους, την ψιλοπατήσατε. Λέω ψιλό γιατί απλά δε θα μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε το πρόγραμμα σας στα 4rapids/day αλλά και εσείς ρε παιδιά, τι τα θέλετε 10GBs στο Rapidshare? :Thinking: 

Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να γίνει μια εκ νέου αξιολόγηση της όλης κατάστασης και να μη μας πιάνει πανικός (εκτός αν καταργηθούν τα Happy Hours οπότε γεια σας!)! :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

Psolord το θέμα δεν είναι τι θα κάνουν οι downloaders, ούτως ή άλλως αυτοί δεν είχαν ποτέ ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα θα τολμήσω να πω ακόμα και χωρίς happy hours. Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνουν οι uploaders. Χωρίς upload δεν υπάρχει και download και από τη στιγμή που άλλοι hosting providers προσφέρουν καλύτερα προγράμματα και το RS πλέον τίποτα, δεν νομίζω ότι (ειδικά οι σοβαροί όπως λες) θα παραμείνουν. Υπομονή όμως να το δούμε, μιας και κυκλοφορούν φήμες για νέο reward plan τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## and64

psolord δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι δυστυχώς! 

Ξαφνικά είδα χθες 2ο mail που με ενημέρωνε οτι πέρασα στο big πακέτο απο το medium που ημουν στις 12:10 το βράδυ. Αυτό έγινε λόγω υπερχρέωσης οπως είδα αργότερα γιατί ήμουν σίγουρος οτι είχα βάλει links<5gb αλλά αυτό με χρέωσε >5gb κατεβάσματος. Επομένως, βρέθηκα να εχω 19gb traffic που επρεπε να καταναλωθεί μεχρι τη 1 γιατί επέλεξα φυσικά αλλαγή σε medium πάλι. Εννοείται βέβαια οτι δεν πρόλαβα να τα φάω όλα, κατέβασα περίπου 6gb. Η αλλαγή ομως έγινε στις 1και κάτι οπότε ξαφνικά βλέπω traffic 5000 στρογγυλό, επομένως έχασα 14gb σχεδόν! :Very angry: 

Το σύστημα είναι αρκετά μπέρδεμα πιστεύω! Πρέπει να κάτσεις να υπολογίζεις τι θες να κατεβάσεις και να βάζεις και λιγότερο μάλιστα μεχρι χτες χρέωνε αρκετά παραπάνω, σήμερα δεν εχω κατεβάσει κάτι ακόμα για να δω τι κάνει, θελω να πιστεύω οτι ήταν bug :Innocent:  Και φυσικά μεγάλο μείον οτι δεν αθροίζονται τα gb...

----------


## fadasma

Πρόσθεσαν και νέο πακέτο *RapidFree*

----------


## psolord

> psolord δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι δυστυχώς! 
> 
> Ξαφνικά είδα χθες 2ο mail που με ενημέρωνε οτι πέρασα στο big πακέτο απο το medium που ημουν στις 12:10 το βράδυ. Αυτό έγινε λόγω υπερχρέωσης οπως είδα αργότερα γιατί ήμουν σίγουρος οτι είχα βάλει links<5gb αλλά αυτό με χρέωσε >5gb κατεβάσματος. Επομένως, βρέθηκα να εχω 19gb traffic που επρεπε να καταναλωθεί μεχρι τη 1 γιατί επέλεξα φυσικά αλλαγή σε medium πάλι. Εννοείται βέβαια οτι δεν πρόλαβα να τα φάω όλα, κατέβασα περίπου 6gb. Η αλλαγή ομως έγινε στις 1και κάτι οπότε ξαφνικά βλέπω traffic 5000 στρογγυλό, επομένως έχασα 14gb σχεδόν!
> 
> Το σύστημα είναι αρκετά μπέρδεμα πιστεύω! Πρέπει να κάτσεις να υπολογίζεις τι θες να κατεβάσεις και να βάζεις και λιγότερο μάλιστα μεχρι χτες χρέωνε αρκετά παραπάνω, σήμερα δεν εχω κατεβάσει κάτι ακόμα για να δω τι κάνει, θελω να πιστεύω οτι ήταν bug Και φυσικά μεγάλο μείον οτι δεν αθροίζονται τα gb...


Αυτό λοιπόν αφορά θέμα χρήσης. Δεν φταίει το Rapidshare για αυτό. Σκέψου, αν τα κατέβαζες μετά τις 3.00 με Happy hours, σε ποιο πρόγραμμα θα είχες παραμείνει?

Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το Happy Hours. Θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα γιατί με βάλατε σε σκέψεις!

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Psolord το θέμα δεν είναι τι θα κάνουν οι downloaders, ούτως ή άλλως αυτοί δεν είχαν ποτέ ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα θα τολμήσω να πω ακόμα και χωρίς happy hours. Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνουν οι uploaders. Χωρίς upload δεν υπάρχει και download και από τη στιγμή που άλλοι hosting providers προσφέρουν καλύτερα προγράμματα και το RS πλέον τίποτα, δεν νομίζω ότι (ειδικά οι σοβαροί όπως λες) θα παραμείνουν. Υπομονή όμως να το δούμε, μιας και κυκλοφορούν φήμες για νέο reward plan τις επόμενες ημέρες.


Για να φύγουν όλοι δεν θα φύγουν.

Στα γνωστά forums που κυκλοφορούμε, βλέπουμε τα ίδια links απο 10 άτομα. Ας μείνουν τρεις. Ας μείνει ένας βρε αδερφέ. Αυτό λέω. Μας νοιάζει?

Και πάλι, άμα δεις δίπλα τα hits του thread, που σημαίνουν και downloads τις περισσότερες φορές  και άμα δεις και το πόσα links υπαρχουν μέσα, τα οποία download hits παίρνει ο uploader στο λοαγαριασμό του, τότε πιστεύω οτι τα σπασμένα θα βγουν! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@and64

Να χρησιμοποιείς Internet Download Manager για Rapidshare. Το κοντέρ γράψει ότι κατεβάζεις!

Παλιότερα κατέβαζα με Orbit και με χρέωνε αρκετά παραπάνω!

----------


## and64

psolord idm χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό και γι αυτό με παραξένεψε!! 

Οσο για τα happy hours, δεν μπορώ πάντα να τα χρησιμοποιώ για πρακτικούς λόγους: οταν εχω το laptop σπίτι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, το βάζω το βράδυ και δεν ακούγεται τπτ αλλά το σταθερό είναι στο δωμάτιο μου και δεν παίζει να κοιμηθώ και αυτό να κατεβάζει! Ακούγονται μονο οι δίσκοι βέβαια αλλά και αυτό ειναι αρκετό για μένα, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις...παίζουν κολλήματα :Razz: 

btw τα happy hours πρέπει να ισχύουν γιατί κατέβασε ο bro κατα τις 10 σήμερα 500mb και τα χρέωσε 50...

----------


## saras81

εγω παιδες επαθα το εξης,αλλαξα κανα δυο φορες τα πακετα απο το medium που ειχα.βαζω το bussiness κ το ξαναλλαζω καπακια σε big κ βλεπω το εξης :



ενταξει τα rapids ta εχασα απο 1900 σε 1471 το trafficshare θα το εχω συνεχεια η αν δεν κατεβασω κατι αλλο χανεται?γιατι αν γινεται αυτο ειναι οχι απλως κλεψια αλλα κοροιδια στα μουτρα μας μπροστα μου φενεται..  :Mad:

----------


## psolord

> psolord idm χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό και γι αυτό με παραξένεψε!! 
> 
> Οσο για τα happy hours, δεν μπορώ πάντα να τα χρησιμοποιώ για πρακτικούς λόγους: οταν εχω το laptop σπίτι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, το βάζω το βράδυ και δεν ακούγεται τπτ αλλά το σταθερό είναι στο δωμάτιο μου και δεν παίζει να κοιμηθώ και αυτό να κατεβάζει! Ακούγονται μονο οι δίσκοι βέβαια αλλά και αυτό ειναι αρκετό για μένα, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις...παίζουν κολλήματα


A μάλιστα. Λες να έκαναν καμιά πστια για να μπερδεύουν και τον IDM? Αν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο, ίσως βγει κάνα καινούριο update του IDM αυτές τις μέρες, πάντως δεν βλέπω να έχει έρθει κάνα update στο email. Να μου πεις είναι και νωρίς ακόμα!

Πάντως θα μετρήσω και εγώ σήμερα και θα σας πω.

Ο φίλος μας παραπάνω είπε οτι κατέβασε λίγο παραπάνω απο 1GB και τον άφησε στο Rapidshare minimum και απλά του κοκκίνησε λίγο το περιθώριο για την επόμενη ημέρα.

Αυτό πρακτικά, αν ισχύουν τα Happy Hours, μπορεί να σημαίνει οτι μπορείς να κατεβάζεις, τρια LINUX isos απο 4.34GB το καθένα, δηλαδή 13GBs, που σε happy hours θα είναι 1,3GBs και αυτό θα μπορείς να το κάνεις κάθε δεύτερη μέρα για 3,5 χρόνια με 55 ευρώ! Δε βλέπω κάτι κακό σε αυτό, αλλά φαίνεται too good to be true και πολύ φοβάμαι οτι το Happy Hours θα πάει βόλτα! :Thinking:

----------


## cakavera

> Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το Happy Hours. Θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα γιατί με βάλατε σε σκέψεις!



Ισχυουν κανονικα.
Αν δε το καταργησουν τοτε οσοι κατεβαζουν μονο το βραδυ μαλλον βγαινουν κερδισμενοι.
Θα μπορουν να ειναι στο μικρο πακετο του 1GB και να εχουν μεχρι 10GB διαθεσιμα για κατεβασμα καθε μερα.

----------


## psolord

> Ισχυουν κανονικα.
> Αν δε το καταργησουν τοτε οσοι κατεβαζουν μονο το βραδυ μαλλον βγαινουν κερδισμενοι.
> Θα μπορουν να ειναι στο μικρο πακετο του 1GB και να εχουν μεχρι 10GB διαθεσιμα για κατεβασμα καθε μερα.


Α γεια σου. Αρα ποιο το πρόβλημα? Δεν καταλαβαίνω! Μιλάμε για 3,5 χρόνια χρήσης με 55 ευρώ! :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εγω παιδες επαθα το εξης,αλλαξα κανα δυο φορες τα πακετα απο το medium που ειχα.βαζω το bussiness κ το ξαναλλαζω καπακια σε big κ βλεπω το εξης :
> 
> 
> 
> ενταξει τα rapids ta εχασα απο 1900 σε 1471 το trafficshare θα το εχω συνεχεια η αν δεν κατεβασω κατι αλλο χανεται?γιατι αν γινεται αυτο ειναι οχι απλως κλεψια αλλα κοροιδια στα μουτρα μας μπροστα μου φενεται..


Από ότι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής, στο τέλος κάθε μέρας, γίνεται reset στο πρόγραμμα που είσαι. Άρα θα τα χάσεις. Και όχι δεν είναι κλεψιά. Οι όροι είναι ξεκάθαροι!

----------


## fadasma

Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς πρόβλημα με τη διαγραφή των αρχείων που έχει ανεβάσει;
προσπαθώ να τα διαγράψω και αυτά εμφανίζονται πάλι μετά το refresh της σελίδας.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Α γεια σου. Αρα ποιο το πρόβλημα? Δεν καταλαβαίνω! Μιλάμε για 3,5 χρόνια χρήσης με 55 ευρώ!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Από ότι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής, στο τέλος κάθε μέρας, γίνεται reset στο πρόγραμμα που είσαι. Άρα θα τα χάσεις. Και όχι δεν είναι κλεψιά. Οι όροι είναι ξεκάθαροι!


χρησιμοποιοω το rapidshare εδω και χρονια αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι το happy hours
μπορει ν μ εξηγησει καποιος ;

ειπαμε ευνοουνται αυτοι π κατεβαζουν λιγο αυτοι π ανεβαζουν ξεσκιζονται.Αν φυγουν αυτοι π ανεβαζουν για αλλου θα παρουν μαζι τους κ αυτους π κατεβαζουν.

----------


## cakavera

Το προβλημα το εχουν οσοι ανεβαζουν.Και οσο εχουν αυτοι προβλημα ισως να υπαρξει καποια δυσκολια στο να βρεις αυτο που θες τοσο ευκολα οσο πριν.
Παντως με IDM που κατεβαζω εχει μια μικρη χασουρα σε MB αλλα οχι κατι τραγικο.

----------


## vaggospat13

> χρησιμοποιοω το rapidshare εδω και χρονια αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι το happy hours
> μπορει ν μ εξηγησει καποιος ;
> 
> ειπαμε ευνοουνται αυτοι π κατεβαζουν λιγο αυτοι π ανεβαζουν ξεσκιζονται.Αν φυγουν αυτοι π ανεβαζουν για αλλου θα παρουν μαζι τους κ αυτους π κατεβαζουν.


αν ίσχυαν οι rapidpoints και στο νεο συστημα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## psolord

> χρησιμοποιοω το rapidshare εδω και χρονια αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι το happy hours
> μπορει ν μ εξηγησει καποιος ;
> 
> ειπαμε ευνοουνται αυτοι π κατεβαζουν λιγο αυτοι π ανεβαζουν ξεσκιζονται.Αν φυγουν αυτοι π ανεβαζουν για αλλου θα παρουν μαζι τους κ αυτους π κατεβαζουν.


Για να το πω απλά, για ώρα Ελλάδος, ότι κατεβάζεις μεταξύ 3.00 και 11.00, σου χρεώνει το 10%. Δηλαδή αν κατεβάσεις 10GB σου χρεώνει 1GB! 

Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, αυτό σημαίνει οτι μπορείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο, να είσαι στο πρόγραμμα Rapidshare minimum με 4rapids/day και να κατεβάζεις 10BG κάθε μέρα, για 3.5 χρόνια με 55 ευρώ!

Πως σου φαίνεται, καλό ή κακό? Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται καλό! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@Αnd64

Ά ξέχασα, για το θέμα του θορύβου που λες, επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω, μπορείς να πάρεις ένα 2.5'' εξωτερικό USB powered και να κατεβάζεις εκεί. Δεν κάνουν καθόλου φασαρία! :Wink:

----------


## vaggospat13

> Για να το πω απλά, για ώρα Ελλάδος, ότι κατεβάζεις μεταξύ 3.00 και 11.00, σου χρεώνει το 10%. Δηλαδή αν κατεβάσεις 10GB σου χρεώνει 1GB! 
> 
> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, αυτό σημαίνει οτι μπορείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο, να είσαι στο πρόγραμμα Rapidshare minimum με 4rapids/day και να κατεβάζεις 10BG κάθε μέρα, για 3.5 χρόνια με 55 ευρώ!
> 
> Πως σου φαίνεται, καλό ή κακό? Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται καλό!


κοιτα με το προηγουμενο συστημα δεν με πολυεννοιαζε το happy hours αφου παντα μ εμενε traffic με το νεο συστημα μια χαρα μ φαινεται το happy hours   ελπιζω να κρατησουν
το θεμα ειναι να δωσει καποια προνομια στουσ uploders γιατι αν αποφασισουν να φυγουν το rs.com τη γα@@σε

----------


## and64

> @Αnd64
> 
> Ά ξέχασα, για το θέμα του θορύβου που λες, επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω, μπορείς να πάρεις ένα 2.5'' εξωτερικό USB powered και να κατεβάζεις εκεί. Δεν κάνουν καθόλου φασαρία!


Ναι θα μπορούσα, αλλά no money no honey! Το επόμενο διάστημα πάντως θα είναι εδώ ο μικρός επομένως και το laptop, οπότε θα κατεβάζω μονο happy, μεχρι να δουμε πως θα παίξει το γενικότερο σενάριο rapid-uploaders και τι κινήσεις θα υπάρξουν απο κάθε πλευρά :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

Πω πω τι είναι όλα αυτά, εδώ πρέπει να γίνεις "λογιστής" και να παρακολουθείς τον λογαριασμό σου ! :Razz: 
Εγώ που κατεβάζω μετά βίας 3 GB την εβδομάδα, μάλλον πρέπει να πάω στο μικρό πακέτο. 
Ανανέωσα πριν 1 μήνα περίπου για ένα έτος και όχι δε θα κάνω υπολογισμούς τώρα να δω πόσο καιρό θα έχω πόντους χρήσης, βαριέμαι !  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

Dark_Rex+psolord

καταρχην

οταν η ιδια εταιρια δεν εξηγει αναλυτικοτητα την νεα τους πολιτικη οσο αφορα τα rapidpoints και τα συναφφη.....τοτε πως θα γνωριζουμε για το τι μελλι γενεσθαι?

τεσπα

εδω εχω τον δικο μου λογαριασμο

sed storage:	1 048 MB
Change E-Mail:		Files:	
Rapids:	3264	Rapids/Day:	4
Server time:	Wed, 30 Jun 2010 11:20:38 GMT	Traffic left:	1 000 MB
Free RapidPoints:	12 201	Premium RapidPoints:	386

καταρχην δεν μου εξηγει....με ποσα giga καθημερινα μπορω να κατεβασω, και σε ποσο χρονικο οριο...οπως ισχυε με το προηγουμενο καθεστως

οταν παω να κανω convert rapidpoints μου δειχνει αυτο εδω

Description 	RapidPoints 	
Recharge 600 Rapids to this account 	5000 Premium RapidPoints +  (τσεκαρισμενο απο αυτους )
5000 Free RapidPoints 	
Recharge 6000 Rapids to this account 	50000 Premium RapidPoints +
50000 Free RapidPoints 

επειτα

οταν παταω redeem μου λεει το εξεις

unfortunately your current premieum rapidpoints do not suffice


οποτε ουτε μπορω να εξαγορασω τα rapipoints για ανανεωση του λογαριασμου, εστω για 1 μηνα(οπως οφειλαν να αφησουν rapidpoints αναλογα με το traffic share που ειχες αγορασει στο προσφατο παρελθον για να κατεβαζεις)....αλλα επεισης δεν σου λεει πουθενα ποτε ληγει ο λογαριασμος

για αυτο λοιπον το ξαναλεω

αναγκαστικα τα κουβαδακια μας, και σε αλλη παραλια...και αστους να ψαχνουν πελατες απο τον ΟΑΕΔ της ελβετιας που υπαγονται σαν server

----------


## psolord

> Dark_Rex+psolord
> 
> καταρχην
> 
> οταν η ιδια εταιρια δεν εξηγει αναλυτικοτητα την νεα τους πολιτικη οσο αφορα τα rapidpoints και τα συναφφη.....τοτε πως θα γνωριζουμε για το τι μελλι γενεσθαι?
> 
> τεσπα
> 
> εδω εχω τον δικο μου λογαριασμο
> ...


Φίλε μου συγγνώμη αλλά αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνουν τα δεδομένα που σου δίνει το Rapidshare, ΔΕΝ φταίει το rapidshare και φυσικά δεν σε κλέβει κιόλας! Τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα.

Έχεις 3264 rapids και είσαι στο πρόγραμμα με τα 4 rapids/day. Αν συνεχίσεις να είσαι σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα, πράγμα που είναι απόλυτα στην ευχέρεια κάθε χρήστη, τότε έχεις:

3264/4=816 μέρες συνδρομής.

Σε αυτές της 816 μέρες, μπορείς να κατεβάζεις 1GB την ημέρα κανονικά ή 10GB την ημέρα με Happy Hours!

Αυτά με απλά λόγια σημαίνει οτι εκεί που η συνδρομή σου θα έληγε σε μερικούς μήνες, τώρα θα λήξει σε 2 χρόνια και κάτι!

Επίσης σημαίνει οτι σε όλα αυτό το διάστημα, θα μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις με Happy hours 816Χ10GB=8160GBs! 

Που είναι το κακό αυτής της παραλίας? Σαφέστατα στα λένε!

----------


## spartak

> Φίλε μου συγγνώμη αλλά αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνουν τα δεδομένα που σου δίνει το Rapidshare, ΔΕΝ φταίει το rapidshare και φυσικά δεν σε κλέβει κιόλας! Τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα.
> 
> Έχεις 3264 rapids και είσαι στο πρόγραμμα με τα 4 rapids/day. Αν συνεχίσεις να είσαι σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα, πράγμα που είναι απόλυτα στην ευχέρεια κάθε χρήστη, τότε έχεις:
> 
> 3264/4=816 μέρες συνδρομής.
> 
> Σε αυτές της 816 μέρες, μπορείς να κατεβάζεις 1GB την ημέρα κανονικά ή 10GB την ημέρα με Happy Hours!
> 
> Αυτά με απλά λόγια σημαίνει οτι εκεί που η συνδρομή σου θα έληγε σε μερικούς μήνες, τώρα θα λήξει σε 2 χρόνια και κάτι!
> ...



Η ανάλυση σου προυποθέτει ένα βασικό: ότι θα κάτεβάζουμε τις happy hours προκειμένου να οφεληθούμε. Συγνωμη αλλά προσωπικά δε με βολέυει να έχω τον υπολογιστη εκείνες τις ώρες ανοικτό για προφανείς λόγους, ούτε είναι πολύ πρακτικό όταν θες να κατεβάσεις κάτι.
Επίσης ξεχνάς ότι τώρα έτσι και περάσεις έστω και λίγα Mb το όριο του 1 gb (που είναι πανεύκολο να το ξεπεράσεις κατεβάζοντας μόνο μια ταινία 1,4 gb) ανεβαίνεις στα 20 rapids/day και μπορεί εσύ να μη θες να κατεβάσεις τίποτα άλλο, άρα είναι αδικο. Το ίδιο ισχύει και αν περάσεις τα 5gb σε μια μέρα, πας αυτόματα σε πολύ ακριβότερο πακέτο.

Στο προηγούμενο καθεστως απλά σου αφαιρουσε από το Trafficshare αν είχες ή δεν κατεβαζες μέχρι την άλλη μέρα που σου έδινε 5gb accumulative! Πολύ καλύτερο από ότι τώρα δηλαδή

Συγνωμη, αλλά δε μπορώ να προγραμματίζω τα κατεβάσματα με το computer ούτε να το βάζω να κατεβάζει μόνο στις happy hours.....

Προσωπικά το νέο συστημα δε με βολεύει.

----------


## pelopas1

psolord

κατσε βρε φιλαρακο

επειδη εχω να κατεβασω αρκετα πραγματα με το rapidshare αυτο το καιρο, και αναγκαστικα θα χρησιμοποιησω πολλυ παραπανω απο το 1 giga που προσφερουν....αυτα θα χρεωθουν την επομενη μερα?

και αν χρεωθουν....εγω που θα ξερω απο την επομενη μερα, ποσα χ giga θα μπορεσω να κατεβασω?

για αυτο σου λεω τα εχουν κανει μπαχαλο αυτοι

και επη ευκαιριας.....δεν θα περιμενω να ξημερωβραδιασω με τα happy hours για να κατεβασω οτιδηποτε απο αυτους

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά με το νέο σύστημα εγώ που είμαι στα 20 gb/μέρα θα μου αφαιρεί 78 πόντους ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχω κατεβάσει 20 gb;

----------


## spartak

> Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά με το νέο σύστημα εγώ που είμαι στα 20 gb/μέρα θα μου αφαιρεί 78 πόντους ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχω κατεβάσει 20 gb;


ακριβως ετσι

----------


## pelopas1

ας το παρουν απόφαση ΟΛΟΙ
το rapidshare με την τωρινή κατάσταση, ξεκίνησε την επιμνημόσυνη δέηση του

----------


## psolord

> Η ανάλυση σου προυποθέτει ένα βασικό: ότι θα  κάτεβάζουμε τις happy hours προκειμένου να οφεληθούμε. Συγνωμη αλλά  προσωπικά δε με βολέυει να έχω τον υπολογιστη εκείνες τις ώρες ανοικτό  για προφανείς λόγους, ούτε είναι πολύ πρακτικό όταν θες να κατεβάσεις  κάτι.
> Επίσης ξεχνάς ότι τώρα έτσι και περάσεις έστω και λίγα Mb το όριο του 1  gb (που είναι πανεύκολο να το ξεπεράσεις κατεβάζοντας μόνο μια ταινία  1,4 gb) ανεβαίνεις στα 20 rapids/day και μπορεί εσύ να μη θες να  κατεβάσεις τίποτα άλλο, άρα είναι αδικο. Το ίδιο ισχύει και αν περάσεις  τα 5gb σε μια μέρα, πας αυτόματα σε πολύ ακριβότερο πακέτο.
> 
> Στο προηγούμενο καθεστως απλά σου αφαιρουσε από το Trafficshare αν είχες  ή δεν κατεβαζες μέχρι την άλλη μέρα που σου έδινε 5gb accumulative!  Πολύ καλύτερο από ότι τώρα δηλαδή
> 
> Συγνωμη, αλλά δε μπορώ να προγραμματίζω τα κατεβάσματα με το computer  ούτε να το βάζω να κατεβάζει μόνο στις happy hours.....
> 
> Προσωπικά το νέο συστημα δε με βολεύει.



Είναι απόλυτα δεκτό το να μη σε βολεύει το νέο σύστημα. Απλά προσωπικά, με τα δικά μου δεδομένα, δε βλέπω που είναι το πρόβλημα να ρυθμίσεις τον IDM να ξεκινήσει να κατεβάζει στις 3.00.

Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τους προφανείς λόγους, όχι γιατί δε σε πιστεύω, απλά με ενδιαφέρει και η οπτική γωνία του άλλου, για να μπορέσω να προσαρμόσω και εγώ καλύτερα τη δική μου! :Smile: 





> psolord
> 
> κατσε βρε φιλαρακο
> 
> επειδη εχω να κατεβασω αρκετα πραγματα με το rapidshare αυτο το καιρο, και αναγκαστικα θα χρησιμοποιησω πολλυ παραπανω απο το 1 giga που προσφερουν....αυτα θα χρεωθουν την επομενη μερα?
> 
> και αν χρεωθουν....εγω που θα ξερω απο την επομενη μερα, ποσα χ giga θα μπορεσω να κατεβασω?
> 
> για αυτο σου λεω τα εχουν κανει μπαχαλο αυτοι
> ...


Πες μου τι μέγεθος έχουν τα δεδομένα που θες να κατεβάσεις και πόσο σε χαλάει να τα κατεβάσεις σε μερικές μέρες, να σου πω πως θα τα κατεβάσεις.

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξημεροβραδιάζεσαι. Και ο download manager της κουτσής Μαρίας, έχει πλέον ρυθμίσεις για τις ώρες που θα κατεβάζεις.

Θα δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να δεις οτι το μέγεθος της μουρμούρας είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο της ουσίας του προβλήματος.

*Παράδειγμα Α*

Θες να κατεβάσεις 50 GB. Έχεις 3264rapids και είσαι στο 4rapids/day. Άμα δε σε βιάζουν να κατέβουν ντε και καλά σε μία μέρα, μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις σε 5 μέρες, σε Happy Hours από τις 3.00 μέχρι τις 11.00, χωρίς να ξημεροβραδιστείς.

*Παράδειγμα Β*

Θες να κατεβάσεις 50 GB. Έχεις 3264rapids και είσαι στο 4rapids/day. Τα θες όμως άμεσα τα ρημαδιασμένα και δε μπορείς να περιμένεις. Ωραία. Το αφήνεις από 8 μέχρι 11 να κατεβάζει και όπως είπαμε, αν η γραμμη σου αντέχει, θα σου τα κατεβάσει και απλά θα σε χρεώσει τα 5GBs. Θα σε πάει δηλαδή στο Rapidshare medium και απλά θα σου αφαιρέσει 3264rapids-20-20 επειδή θα σου χρεώσει δύο μέρες, λόγω της μία μέρας παραπάνω που χρειάζεται για την αλλαγή. Εσύ όμως, την άλλη μέρα, θα πας και θα αλλάξεις το πρόγραμμα πάλι στα 4rapids/day και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.

Θα έχεις κατεβάσει 50GB και θα σου έχουν μείνει 806 μέρες συνδρομής με 10GB/day σε happy hours.

*Παράδειγμα Γ*

Θες να κατεβάσεις 150GB! (έλεος) Απλά εφαρμόζεις το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα για τρεις μέρες και την τέταρτη πας και το ξαναάλλαζεις σε 4rapids/day. Θα σου έχει χρεώσει 3264-20-20-20-20 και θα σου έχουν μείνει 3184rapids δηλαδή 796 μέρες συνδρομής με 10GB/day σε happy hours!

----------


## pelopas1

psolord

δεν θα ξημερωβραδιαζομαι για να κατεβασω σε μερικες μερες....ολα οσα μπορουσα να κατεβασω σε μερικες ωρες...και ποσο μαλλον χρησιμοποιωντας το happy hour :Sad: .......και σου ξανατονιζω ..γνωριζοντας στο παρελθον ποσο περιθωριο για download ειχα)

το rapidshare με αυτες τις τακτικες του, απο σημερα εκθρονιστηκε απο την ηγετικη θεση που υπηρχε μερχι σημερα στην ελλαδα

δυστυχως στην περιπτωση μου, οπως και σε περιπτωσεις και αλλων ελληνων ...η εταιρια μας εξαπατησε προς οφελος της

ας ελπισουμε οι αλλοι  file hosters να μην ενεργησουν το ιδιο η και χειροτερα απο το rapidshare

----------


## Banditgr

Πολλοί δεν έχουν το PC ανοιχτό στις happy hours ρε συ psolord, γιατί πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμένοι να το κάνουν ? Και εκτός αυτού, δεν με πείθεις με τίποτα ότι το σύστημα είναι καλύτερο τι στιγμή που σε αναγκάζει σχεδόν να μάθεις απέξω τις χρεώσεις των πακέτων, τις χωρητικότητες σε traffic ανά πακέτο συν το γεγονός ότι μετά από κάθε download θα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις πόσο έχεις κατεβάσει και ανάλογα να κάνεις manual downgrade το πακέτο σου. Σχεδόν κανένας άλλος host, δεν απαιτεί τέτοιου είδους micromanagement και logistics. Στους περισσότερους παίρνεις μια premium συνδρομή, ρυθμίζεις τον manager X και τέλος. Κατεβάζεις και ανάλογα με τους όρους χρήσης της υπηρεσίας χρεώνεσαι. Ούτε πακέτα, ούτε...μακέτα, ούτε auto-upgrade, ούτε manual downgrade, ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## dkns

Καλά τι γίνεται? Χτες ήμουν στο rapid small, δεν κατέβασα τίποτα και σήμερα με πήγε στο medium.

----------


## psolord

> psolord
> 
> δεν θα ξημερωβραδιαζομαι για να κατεβασω σε μερικες μερες....ολα οσα  μπορουσα να κατεβασω σε μερικες ωρες...και ποσο μαλλον χρησιμοποιωντας  το happy hour.......και σου  ξανατονιζω ..γνωριζοντας στο παρελθον ποσο περιθωριο για download ειχα)
> 
> το rapidshare με αυτες τις τακτικες του, απο σημερα εκθρονιστηκε απο την  ηγετικη θεση που υπηρχε μερχι σημερα στην ελλαδα
> 
> δυστυχως στην περιπτωση μου, οπως και σε περιπτωσεις και αλλων ελληνων  ...η εταιρια μας εξαπατησε προς οφελος της
> 
> ας ελπισουμε οι αλλοι  file hosters να μην ενεργησουν το ιδιο η και  χειροτερα απο το rapidshare


Μα και τώρα ξέρεις πόσο περιθώριο έχεις να κατεβάσεις.

Τέλος πάντων, φυσικά είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σου φίλε μου να σε  βολεύει ή όχι μία υπηρεσία. Αλοίμονο, δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι.





> Πολλοί δεν έχουν το PC ανοιχτό στις happy hours ρε συ psolord, γιατί πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμένοι να το κάνουν ? Και εκτός αυτού, δεν με πείθεις με τίποτα ότι το σύστημα είναι καλύτερο τι στιγμή που σε αναγκάζει σχεδόν να μάθεις απέξω τις χρεώσεις των πακέτων, τις χωρητικότητες σε traffic ανά πακέτο συν το γεγονός ότι μετά από κάθε download θα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις πόσο έχεις κατεβάσει και ανάλογα να κάνεις manual downgrade το πακέτο σου. Σχεδόν κανένας άλλος host, δεν απαιτεί τέτοιου είδους micromanagement και logistics. Στους περισσότερους παίρνεις μια premium συνδρομή, ρυθμίζεις τον manager X και τέλος. Κατεβάζεις και ανάλογα με τους όρους χρήσης της υπηρεσίας χρεώνεσαι. Ούτε πακέτα, ούτε...μακέτα, ούτε auto-upgrade, ούτε manual downgrade, ούτε τίποτα.


Εντάξει δεκτό. Απλά, εγώ μιας και τη πέφτω για ύπνο κατα τις 1 συνήθως, δε με χαλάει να αφήσω το PC ένα έξτρα δίωρο ανοιχτό για να κατεβάσει αυτό που θέλω. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα αυτό.


Για να ολοκληρώσω τη σκέψη μου, στην ουσία το Rapidshare δίνει λιγότερα GBs συνολικά.

Για την ακρίβεια, με το παλιό σύστημα 5GBs/day+happy hour μπορούσε κάποιος χρήστης να κατεβάσει 50GBs την ημέρα, δηλαδή 18250GBs το χρόνο! Τώρα θα μπορεί να κατεβάζει 1350Χ10GBs=13500GBs σε 3,5 χρόνια.

Φαινομενικά είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά, αλλά πρακτικά μιλάμε για υπερβολικά νούμερα. Όπως το βλέπω προσωπικά, μου δίνει στην ουσία παράταση της συνδρομής μου, ενώ παράλληλα πετυχαίνουν καλύτερη διαχείριση του bandwidth τους. Από μανατζερίστικη πλευρά, ήταν μεγαλιώδης κίνηση!

Σοβάρα τώρα, πόσα TB κατεβάζετε το χρόνο και πάνω από όλα πόσα χρειάζεστε?

Απο το να σκάω 55 ευρώ κάθε χρόνο, προτιμώ πραγματικά να δίνω 55 ευρώ κάθε τρία χρόνια. Τα ίδια πράγματα θα κατεβάσω ούτως ή άλλως! :Wink:

----------


## spartak

> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τους προφανείς λόγους, όχι γιατί δε σε πιστεύω, απλά με ενδιαφέρει και η οπτική γωνία του άλλου, για να μπορέσω να προσαρμόσω και εγώ καλύτερα τη δική μου!
> 
> 
> !


Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις. Ηδη σου ανέφεραν άλλοι χρήστες λόγους για τους οποίους δε θέλουν να έχουν τον υπολογιστη ανοικτό (γιατί είναι στο υπνοδωμάτιο π.χ.). Λάβε υπόψιν σου επίσης ότι θα πρέπει να τον έχεις αρκετές ώρες ανοικτό για να κάνεις ένα κατέβασμα 1,1 gb που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει και το οποίο αν το εκανες τις άλλες ώρες θα χρεωνόσουν για 5 Gb άσχετα αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσες και μετα θα πρέπει να κάνεις downgrade το πακέτο. Αλλη δουλειά δεν είχαμε ε;

Αν είναι να στηνω μαθηματικά μοντέλα για να κατεβάσω μερικές ταινίες όταν τις θελήσω τότε καληνύχτα (και καλή τύχη!)

----------


## psolord

> Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις. Ηδη σου ανέφεραν άλλοι χρήστες λόγους για τους οποίους δε θέλουν να έχουν τον υπολογιστη ανοικτό (γιατί είναι στο υπνοδωμάτιο π.χ.). Λάβε υπόψιν σου επίσης ότι θα πρέπει να τον έχεις αρκετές ώρες ανοικτό για να κάνεις ένα κατέβασμα 1,1 gb που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει και το οποίο αν το εκανες τις άλλες ώρες θα χρεωνόσουν για 5 Gb άσχετα αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσες και μετα θα πρέπει να κάνεις downgrade το πακέτο. Αλλη δουλειά δεν είχαμε ε;
> 
> Αν είναι να στηνω μαθηματικά μοντέλα για να κατεβάσω μερικές ταινίες όταν τις θελήσω τότε καληνύχτα (και καλή τύχη!)


Αχ, σόρυ, τώρα είδα οτι είσαι 1024/256. Να είδες που σου είπα για την οπτική γωνία? Εγώ κρίνω με τα δικά μου δεδομένα και τα 14Mbit που συγχρονίζει (και μου δίνει) η Τελλας!

Πάντως για το 1.1 παίζει και να μην έχεις δίκιο. Αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά το σύστημα, νομίζω οτι σε βάζει στο επόμενο πρόγραμμα μόνο αν ξεπεράσεις το όριο Χ2.

Δηλαδή αν είσαι στο Rapid minimum και έχεις 1GB, τότε ακόμα και 1.9GB να κατεβάσεις, απλά θα σου αφήσει 100ΜΒ περιθώριο για την επόμενη. Αν κατεβάσεις όμως 2.1 GB τότε ναι θα σε πάει αμέσως στο επόμενο. Αυτά θεωρητικά βέβαια. Έτσι θα το έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν διαχειριστής. Αν δεν το έχουν κάνει έτσι, τότε κακώς (αλλά δε θα κολλήσω εκεί)!

Ναι θα συμφωνήσω οτι απαιτεί περισσότερη προσοχή απο το χρήστη, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι κουραστικό, αλλά κάθε μέρα κάνουμε πολύ δυσκολότερα πράγματα απο αυτό, εκεί θα κολλήσουμε τώρα?

Αν είναι κύριοι πάντως, θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον, να σου ρίχνουν το πρόγραμμα στο μικρότερο αυτόματα, αν βλέπουν οτι είσαι idle.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Αχ, σόρυ, τώρα είδα οτι είσαι 1024/256. Να είδες που σου είπα για την οπτική γωνία? Εγώ κρίνω με τα δικά μου δεδομένα και τα 14Mbit που συγχρονίζει (και μου δίνει) η Τελλας!
> 
> Πάντως για το 1.1 παίζει και να μην έχεις δίκιο. Αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά το σύστημα, νομίζω οτι σε βάζει στο επόμενο πρόγραμμα μόνο αν ξεπεράσεις το όριο Χ2.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν είσαι στο Rapid minimum και έχεις 1GB, τότε ακόμα και 1.9GB να κατεβάσεις, απλά θα σου αφήσει 100ΜΒ περιθώριο για την επόμενη. Αν κατεβάσεις όμως 2.1 GB τότε ναι θα σε πάει αμέσως στο επόμενο. Αυτά θεωρητικά βέβαια. Έτσι θα το έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν διαχειριστής. Αν δεν το έχουν κάνει έτσι, τότε κακώς (αλλά δε θα κολλήσω εκεί)!
> 
> Ναι θα συμφωνήσω οτι απαιτεί περισσότερη προσοχή απο το χρήστη, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι κουραστικό, αλλά κάθε μέρα κάνουμε πολύ δυσκολότερα πράγματα απο αυτό, εκεί θα κολλήσουμε τώρα?
> 
> Αν είναι κύριοι πάντως, θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον, να σου ρίχνουν το πρόγραμμα στο μικρότερο αυτόματα, αν βλέπουν οτι είσαι idle.


αυτους π ανεβαζουν αρχεια τους εχετε σκεφτει καθολου εγω πχ εχω 20 γιγα ανεβασμενα , μεχρι τωρα ανανεωνα το λογαριαμο μ απο τους ποντους κ μονο χωρις να πληρωσω τωρα ποιος ο λογος να συνεχισω να ανεβαζω αρχεια;
αν ο αλλος που εχει ανεβασει  500 γιγα θελει 229 ραπιντ τη μερα για να τα κρατησει τοτε θα αρχιζει να σβηνει αρχεια για να παει σε μικροτερο πακετο ή θα μεταφερει τα αρχχει σε mu ή hotfile π εχει πολυ περισσοτερα προνομια 
να δω μετα απο π θα κατεβαζετε ολοι εσεις και γω μαζι

οσω για τις χαρουμενες ωρες , εμενα μ αρεσει οταν μ την καρφωσει ν δω μια ταινια να την κατεβαζω αμεσως (με τη συνδεση μ σε 7-8 λεπτα την εχω) ουτε μποορω να μενω ξηπνιος αργα αφου ξυπναω μου θυμιζει χρονια πριν με τις dial up  π περιμεναμε να περασουν τα μεσανυχτα για να μην χρεωθουμε πολυ
πρεπει να σκεφτειτε οτι η δυναμη του rapidshare ειναι η μεγαλη πικοιλια αρχειων δηλαδη οι uploders

----------


## kasadi

ρε παιδιά , γιατί δεν μπορώ να σβήσω(πατάω delete και αυτά μένουν εκεί) τα αρχεία μου (περίπου 500MB)? Δηλαδή ντε και καλά πρέπει να τα έχω ανεβασμένα?

----------


## stamosford

μια ερωτηση για το rapidshare εαν εγω για 10 ημερες δεν κατεβασω τιποτα θα μου τρωει rapids?

----------


## contime

> μια ερωτηση για το rapidshare εαν εγω για 10 ημερες δεν κατεβασω τιποτα θα μου τρωει rapids?


Nαι. Εχει απαντηθει πολλάκις, ριξε μια ματια στις 2 τελευταιες σελιδες. :Wink:

----------


## vaggospat13

> μια ερωτηση για το rapidshare εαν εγω για 10 ημερες δεν κατεβασω τιποτα θα μου τρωει rapids?


το βαζεις στο πακετο free κ δεν σ τρωει τπτ εκτος αν εχεις ανεβασει αρχεια οποτε to free δεν θα μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις

----------


## Dark_Rex

> το βαζεις στο πακετο free κ δεν σ τρωει τπτ εκτος αν εχεις ανεβασει αρχεια οποτε to free δεν θα μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις


Δεν γινεται αυτό που λες.

Το πακέτο free ενεργοποιειται μόνο σε αυτούς που δεν εχουν αγοράσει rapids ή σε αυτούς που έχουν ξεμείνει απο rapids.

Αν ηταν έτσι θα το βάζαμε διακοπές 4 μερες (0 χρεωση) και μετα θα παιρναμε για μια μερα ενα rapidmedium να κατεβασουμε οτι θελουμε.
Ετσι θα ειχαμε lifetime premium account... :Razz:

----------


## spartak

> Πάντως για το 1.1 παίζει και να μην έχεις δίκιο. Αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά το σύστημα, νομίζω οτι σε βάζει στο επόμενο πρόγραμμα μόνο αν ξεπεράσεις το όριο Χ2.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν είσαι στο Rapid minimum και έχεις 1GB, τότε ακόμα και 1.9GB να κατεβάσεις, απλά θα σου αφήσει 100ΜΒ περιθώριο για την επόμενη. Αν κατεβάσεις όμως 2.1 GB τότε ναι θα σε πάει αμέσως στο επόμενο. Αυτά θεωρητικά βέβαια. Έτσι θα το έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν διαχειριστής. Αν δεν το έχουν κάνει έτσι, τότε κακώς (αλλά δε θα κολλήσω εκεί)!
> .


Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει να μην έχω δίκιο.

Μόλις πριν λίγο πέρασα το όριο σε account πού ηταν στο χαμηλότερο 1gb και με πήγε αυτόματα στο 5 gb. Αρα δεν έχεις δίκιο και δυστυχως ισχύει αυτό που έγραψα

----------


## lycos112gr

Αν εγώ κατεβάζω κάθε μέρα 6GB θα χρεώνομαι με 78 πόντους την ημέρα. Δηλαδή σε πέντε μέρες θα έχω χαλάσει 390 πόντους. Δηλαδή δε συμφέρει πλέον να κατεβάζεις κάθε μέρα μεγάλα αρχεία.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα όμως το έχουν όσοι ανεβάζουν. Για 20 πόντους δικαιούσαι χώρο μέχρι 50GB ενώ για 78 πόντους μέχρι 200GB. Αυτό σημαίνει απλούστατα ότι δεν θα μπορείς να έχεις ανεβασμένο πολύ υλικό.  Όσοι έχουν ανεβάσει υλικό θα σβήσουν πολύ πράγμα για να μην φάνε όλους τους πόντους, και φυσικά θα σταματήσουν να ανεβάζουν. Με άλλα λόγια πολύ σύντομα δεν θα βρίσκουμε σχεδόν τίποτα στο Rapidshare και θα την κάνουμε για αλλού.

Από ότι έχω δει σε αρχεία και κρίνοντας από τις τιμές μάλλον βλέπω πολλούς να πηγαίνουμε προς Megaupload μεριά.....

----------


## fadasma

Αν είναι να αφήνουμε τα pc ανοικτά το βράδυ, τότε χρησιμοποιούμε και torrent.
Το θέμα είναι να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε τη στιγμή που θέλουμε, γι'αυτό πληρώνουμε το RS.

----------


## sa1901

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν, αλλά δεν μας αφήνουν να σβήσουμε τα αρχεία μας έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να μεταφερθούμε σε μικρότερο πακέτο.  :Evil:

----------


## Xouzouris

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μπορεις να πας σε μικροτερο πακετο και ας εχεις οσα αρχεια θες ανεβασμενα, απλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα αρχεια που υπερβαινουν το secured storage που αντιστοιχει στο πακετο σου υποκεινται σε διαγραφη αν δεν κατεβουν για 60 μερες. Δεν ειναι ετσι τελικα?

----------


## sa1901

> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μπορεις να πας σε μικροτερο πακετο και ας εχεις οσα αρχεια θες ανεβασμενα, απλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα αρχεια που υπερβαινουν το secured storage που αντιστοιχει στο πακετο σου υποκεινται σε διαγραφη αν δεν κατεβουν για 60 μερες. Δεν ειναι ετσι τελικα?


Δεν το ξέρω αυτό. Νόμιζα ότι δεν μπορείς.

Εμένα με βάλανε αρχικά στο πρόγραμμα του 1GB και την επόμενη μέρα και ενώ δεν είχα κατεβάσει τίποτα, με μετέφεραν στο 5GB (μάλλον επειδή έχω 22GB ανεβασμένα).

Θα δοκιμάσω να το ρίξω, αλλά θέλει λέει 24 ώρες για να σε κατεβάσουν. 

Πάντως από το πρωί προσπαθώ να σβήσω τα αρχεία μου και δεν τα σβήνει παρόλο που λέει ότι το κάνει.

----------


## Xouzouris

Απο την σελιδα στο Premium zone:




> Storage is the secured storage space on our servers. Every Premium user (even without a Hosting-Package) can store files on RapidShare.com. Files which are stored without a Hosting-Package are subject to the file inactivity regulation. The file inactivity regulation states that if a file has not been up- or downloaded within the past 60 days, our system clears it from our servers. Files in your Hosting-Package Storage are excluded from this rule.


Απο αυτο εγω καταλαβαινω αυτα που ειπα παραπανω, μπορει ομως να παρεξηγω τον ορο "hosting-package" και "secured storage", ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειχα ποτε τοσο μεγαλο ογκο ανεβασμενων αρχειων ή που να με ενδιεφερε αν θα σβηστουν ωστε να ενδιαφερθω περισσοτερο.

----------


## spartak

> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μπορεις να πας σε μικροτερο πακετο και ας εχεις οσα αρχεια θες ανεβασμενα, απλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα αρχεια που υπερβαινουν το secured storage που αντιστοιχει στο πακετο σου υποκεινται σε διαγραφη αν δεν κατεβουν για 60 μερες. Δεν ειναι ετσι τελικα?


Δυστυχως όχι ακριβώς.

Την επόμενη μέρα που θα πας στο μικρότερο πακέτο τα επιπλέον αρχεία διαγράφονται (όσα έχουν να κατέβουν 60 μέρες)

----------


## WAntilles

Έχει ένα καλό κι ένα κακό.

Το κακό είναι ότι καταργήθηκαν τα happy hours.

Το καλό είναι ότι το χρησιμοποιείς όσο λίγο ή πολύ, το χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## sa1901

> Το κακό είναι ότι καταργήθηκαν τα happy hours.


Δεν καταργήθηκαν (τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα). Το χρησιμοποίησα σήμερα το πρωί και δούλευε κανονικά στο 10%.

----------


## kasadi

> ρε παιδιά , γιατί δεν μπορώ να σβήσω(πατάω delete και αυτά μένουν εκεί) τα αρχεία μου (περίπου 500MB)? Δηλαδή ντε και καλά πρέπει να τα έχω ανεβασμένα?


ρε παιδιά μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό? Δεν δοκίμασε κανείς να σβήσει κάποιο αρχείο

(έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες 10 σελίδες αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα)

----------


## Banditgr

Εγώ πάντως με βλέπω να την κάνω προς MU μεριά, έστω και δοκιμαστικά. No daily limits. File size πάνω από ένα GB και άσε τους υπόλοιπους στη Vilariba να λύνουν εξισώσεις 3ου βαθμού για να βρουν σε ποιο πακέτο βρίσκονται, ποιο τους συμφέρει και που πρέπει να το κάνουν downgrade κάθε φορά.

----------


## ababa641

εμενα εληγε η συνδρομη σε 15 μερες και τωρα μου λεει οτι εχω 129 μερες μιας και δεν το χρησιμοποιω καθε μερα. απο αυτη την αποψη εμενα με συμφερει αυτη η αλλαγη.

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά, πολλοί έχετε μπερδευτεί, ίσως γιατί δε γνωρίζετε και αγγλικά καλά.....

Τα πράγματα ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο τα βλέπετε μερικοί, απλά πρέπει να κατανοήσετε τι γίνεται.

1. Tα Happy Hours ισχύουν κανονικότατα, άρα με μόλις 4 Rapids την ημέρα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 10GB ή με 20 Rapids, 50 GB, αρκεί να κατεβάζεις από 3πμ - 11πμ.....πανεύκολο αφού όλοι σχεδόν οι download managers υποστηρίζουν κατέβασμα σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες.

Για σκεφτείτε λίγο, εγώ πχ έχω τώρα 8774 rapids δηλαδή 2193 μέρες ήτοι για 6 χρόνια 10 Gb κατέβασμα κάθε μέρα με χρησημοποίηση των Happy Hours!!!!

2. Σχετικά με τους Uploaders τώρα, ΟΛΟΙ οι Uploaders πρέπει να πάτε στο λογαριασμό σας, στα settings και να τσεκάρετε την επιλογή "Automatically delete inactive files (after 60 days without a download)". Αν δεν το κάνετε αυτό η Rapidshare θα σας πάει σε κάποιο ακριβό πακέτο, ανάλογα με το GB που έχετε αποθηκεύσει. Αν έχετε τσεκάρει την επιλογή που προείπα τότε άνετα μπορεί να είστε στο πακέτο με τα μόνο 4 rapids χωρίς να φοβάστε για τίποτα, απλά έτσι άν δεν σας κατεβάσουν τα αρχεια για 60 μέρες θα σβήνονται, όπως και παλιά.

3. Rewards για τους Uploaders τώρα, η rapidshare έχει γράψει. Clearly, we would like to continue rewarding customers who recruit new clients. As soon as we have developed a new reward programme, we will of course contact you immediately to provide more details.

Που σημάινει πως σε λίγο καιρό θα ανακοινώσει κάποιο νέο είδος reward system, προφανώς με Rapids. Δεν είπε ξεχάστε το το rewarding system.

4. Αλλαγή πακέτου και πώς γίνεται, Αν είστε σε ένα μικρότερο πακέτο πχ αυτό με τα 1 gb/day και το χρησημοποιήσετε όλο τότε μόνο του το rapidshare θα σας πάει στο μεγαλύτερο πρόγραμμα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Μετά όμως θα πρέπει να ξαναμπείτε στο λογαριασμό σας να το γυρίσετε πάλι στο μικρό, έτσι ώστε από την επόμενη μέρα να χρεώνεστε πάλι τα 4 rapids και όχι τα περισσότερα του μεγαλύτερου προγράμματος. Με λίγα λόγια η αλλαγή πακέτου από μικρότερο σε μεγαλύτερο γίνεται άμεσα και αυτόματα, η αλλαγή από μεγαλύτερο πακέτο σε μικρότερο γίνεται την αμέσως επόμενη ημέρα και ΔΕΝ γίνεται αυτόματα. Εδώ απλά θα πρέπει να μπεί αυτοματοποιημένη επιλογή να έχεις ένα default πακέτο και όταν περνάς το όριο να σε ανεβάζει κατηγορία, αλλά να σε γυρίζει μόνο του στο default την επόμενη ημέρα, για να μη χρειάζεται να μπαίνεις συνέχεια στο account σου. Εγώ πιστεύω θα το κάνουν.


Θα συνιστούσα ηρεμία, γιατί πριν 2 χρόνια είχανε πεί στη Rapidshare για 2.66 Gb την ημέρα αν θυμάστε, χωρίς Happy Hours χωρίς τίποτα. Χαμός στα Forum κτλ και μετά έβαλε τα 5gb-25 και όλοι παρέμειναν στο Rapidshare....δεν είναι χαζοί.

----------


## LOUKAS32

guys?

Free RapidPoints:	14 893

αυτα τι τα κανω? πως τα κανω premium?

----------


## fadasma

> ρε παιδιά μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό? Δεν δοκίμασε κανείς να σβήσει κάποιο αρχείο
> 
> (έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες 10 σελίδες αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα)


ούτε εγώ μπορώ να σβήσω τα αρχεία. τους έστειλα μειλ και περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## vaggospat13

> guys?
> 
> Free RapidPoints:	14 893
> 
> αυτα τι τα κανω? πως τα κανω premium?


νομιζω μονο το αναποδο γινεται

----------


## LOUKAS32

> νομιζω μονο το αναποδο γινεται


ok

τοτε με αυτα τι κανω?

----------


## vaggospat13

> ok
> 
> τοτε με αυτα τι κανω?


premium δεν εχεις καθολου;

----------


## LOUKAS32

> premium δεν εχεις καθολου;



Premium RapidPoints:	297

αυτα εχω μονο

τα free rapids? ξερει κανεις?

----------


## vaggospat13

> Premium RapidPoints:	297
> 
> αυτα εχω μονο
> 
> τα free rapids? ξερει κανεις?


για να παρεις rapid apo rapidpoints πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον 5000 Premium αν δεν τους εχεις πανε χαμενοι οι free

----------


## psolord

> Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει να μην έχω δίκιο.
> 
>   Μόλις πριν λίγο πέρασα το όριο σε account πού ηταν στο χαμηλότερο 1gb  και με πήγε αυτόματα στο 5 gb. Αρα δεν έχεις δίκιο και δυστυχως ισχύει  αυτό που έγραψα


  Εντάξει φίλε Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Όπως είπα "θεωρητικά". Δεν το  έχω δουλέψει ακόμα το σύστημα. :Wink:   Πάντως όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο.






> Αν είναι να αφήνουμε τα pc ανοικτά το βράδυ, τότε  χρησιμοποιούμε και torrent.
>  Το θέμα είναι να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε τη στιγμή που θέλουμε, γι'αυτό  πληρώνουμε το RS.


 Ναι αλλά στο rapidshare δεν περιμένεις πέντε μέρες να κατεβάσεις 4GB.





> Εγώ πάντως με βλέπω να την κάνω προς MU μεριά,  έστω και δοκιμαστικά. No daily limits. File size πάνω από ένα GB και άσε  τους υπόλοιπους στη Vilariba να λύνουν εξισώσεις 3ου βαθμού για να  βρουν σε ποιο πακέτο βρίσκονται, ποιο τους συμφέρει και που πρέπει να το  κάνουν downgrade κάθε φορά.


Δεν είναι κακό. Το έχω δουλέψει. :Wink: 

Τώρα αν στη Villariba τα μαθηματικά της έκτης Δημοτικού τα έμαθαν για  φιγούρα και βαριούνται να κάνουν 5 sec πράξεις και αυτό μόνο την πρώτη  φορά μέχρι να δουν τι παίζει, τότε μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν και το Movieshare.in.

Σήμερα το έβαλα για πρώτη φορά. Η μεγάλη του συνδρομή στοιχίζει 10 ευρώ  το 10μηνο, έχει όριο τα 25000MB την ημέρα, μου τερματίζει την 14mbit  σύνδεση της Τελλάς με ένα αρχείο και για αυτούς που βιάζονται ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ,  για αρχεία .avi και .mkv, έχει επιλογή για Playback επιτόπου, με  Webplayer.

Links θα βρείτε για όλα τα νέα releases στα γνωστά μέρη. :Wink: 





> εμενα εληγε η συνδρομη σε 15 μερες και τωρα μου λεει οτι εχω 129 μερες μιας και δεν το χρησιμοποιω καθε μερα. απο αυτη την αποψη εμενα με συμφερει αυτη η αλλαγη.


Μια από τα ίδια φίλε. Αντί να πληρώσω τον Αύγουστο, θα πληρώσω Χριστούγεννα τώρα και μετά πάλι από 3 χρονάκια! :One thumb up: 

========================

@Ermis33

Πες τα ρε φιλαράκο μη τα λέω μόνο εγώ! :Razz:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> για να παρεις rapid apo rapidpoints πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον 5000 Premium αν δεν τους εχεις πανε χαμενοι οι free


μπραβω στα παιδια

ΜΑΜΑΚΕΣ!

παλιοτερα ανοιγαμε και νεο λογαριασμο με αυτα

ζωα εντελος

----------


## vaggospat13

> Εντάξει φίλε Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Όπως είπα "θεωρητικά". Δεν το  έχω δουλέψει ακόμα το σύστημα.  Πάντως όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ναι αλλά στο rapidshare δεν περιμένεις πέντε μέρες να κατεβάσεις 4GB.
> 
> 
> ...


και για πες ρε φιλαρακο εμεις π ανεβαζουμε αρχεια τι κεδιζουμε για να συνεχισουμε να δινουμε λινκ σε σας π απλα κατεβαζετε;

----------


## psolord

> και για πες ρε φιλαρακο εμεις π ανεβαζουμε αρχεια τι κεδιζουμε για να συνεχισουμε να δινουμε λινκ σε σας π απλα κατεβαζετε;


Φίλε μου αυτό θα το κρίνεις εσύ. Εγω δεν ανεβάζω. :Wink: 

Όπως είπε και ο Ερμής, περίμενε να δεις το νέο rewarding scheme και άμα δε σου αρέσει σταμάτα. Είπαμε, θα μείνουν αυτοί που αντέχουν.

----------


## takaros

Η επιλογη Automatically delete inactive files after 60 days without a  download χρειάζεται να είναι ξεκλείδωτος ο λογαριασμός για να λειτουργήσει; Γιατί πάω να το βάλω και πετάει μήνυμα με λάθος.

----------


## stratis11

Εμένα προσωπικά δε μου αρέσουν οι αλλαγές και ευτυχώς που έληγε ο λογαριασμός μου τώρα στον Ιούλιο για να σηκωθώ και να φύγω μια και καλή μετά από 3 χρόνια περίπου.

Έχω διαβάσει πολλούς που χαίρονται με το γεγονός ότι δίνοντας τώρα 55 ευρώ έχεις 3 χρόνια συνδρομή (από 1 μέχρι πρότινος) με το χαμηλότερο πακέτο (4rapids/μέρα). Αυτό που δεν έχουν υπολογίσει ή βολικά δεν έχουν αναφέρει είναι πως μέσα σε αυτό το χρόνο μπορούσαν να κατεβάζουν τουλάχιστον 5GB τη μέρα. Τώρα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν μόνο το 1/5 (1GB). Δηλαδή 3x αύξηση στη χρονική διάρκεια της "συνδρομής" αλλά και ψαλίδισμα στο 1/5 των δεδομένων.
Όσο αφορά τα happy hours από 50GB τη μέρα έγιναν 10GB. Αυτό δεν είναι κίνητρο για μένα τουλάχιστον. Εγώ κατέβαζα 1-2GB τη μέρα και με το νέο σύστημα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ τα happy hours (που δε βολεύει κάθε μέρα) ή να πληρώνω για 5GB τα οποία δε μπορώ να μεταφέρω την επόμενη. Οπότε τι να τα κάνω τα 3 χρόνια άμα πρέπει να να είμαι με τα χρονόμετρα όλη μέρα;

Άσε που από τη στιγμή που σε χρεώνουν ξεκινώντας από 1GB και μετά σε πάνε στα 5GB, δε νομίζω τα happy hours να μείνουν για πολύ ακόμη. Όταν το νέο σύστημα πάρει τη τελική του μορφή ή από φθινόπωρο πιστεύω θα τα σταματήσουν.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Όσο αφορά τα happy hours από 50GB τη μέρα έγιναν 10GB. Αυτό δεν είναι κίνητρο για μένα τουλάχιστον. Εγώ κατέβαζα 1-2GB τη μέρα και με το νέο σύστημα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ τα happy hours (που δε βολεύει κάθε μέρα) ή να πληρώνω για 5GB τα οποία δε μπορώ να μεταφέρω την επόμενη. Οπότε τι να τα κάνω τα 3 χρόνια άμα πρέπει να να είμαι με τα χρονόμετρα όλη μέρα;


Μόνο που κάποιοι απο μάς ούτε γραμμή που κατεβάζει 50gb τη μερα έχουν,ούτε μηχανάκια που να χωράνε όλο το ιντερνετ έχουν,ούτε και το χρόνο να να δούνε τόσα TB που δυνητικά μπορουσε να κατεβάσει κάποιος.

Επίσης αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει συνδυαστικά τα πακέτα (6 μέρες το φτηνό και 1 μέρα το medium) μπορεί να κατεβάσει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα 110 GB.
Nομίζω υπερκαλύπτει όχι μόνο τον μέσο χρήστη της υπηρεσίας,αλλα και πολύ περισόττερους.

----------


## stratis11

> Μόνο που κάποιοι απο μάς ούτε γραμμή που κατεβάζει 50gb τη μερα έχουν,ούτε μηχανάκια που να χωράνε όλο το ιντερνετ έχουν,ούτε και το χρόνο να να δούνε τόσα TB που δυνητικά μπορουσε να κατεβάσει κάποιος.
> 
> Επίσης αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει συνδυαστικά τα πακέτα (6 μέρες το φτηνό και 1 μέρα το medium) μπορεί να κατεβάσει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα 110 GB.
> Nομίζω υπερκαλύπτει όχι μόνο τον μέσο χρήστη της υπηρεσίας,αλλα και πολύ περισόττερους.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο και ανέφερα αυτά τα νούμερα για να δείξω ότι και τα δεδομένα των happy hours μειώθηκαν αναλογικά. Πιο κάτω έγραψα ότι πιστεύω πως δε θα μείνει και πολύ το happy hour και αυτό γιατί την εταιρία τη συμφέρει οι χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν τα πακέτα των 5Gb και άνω. 
Χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιος το χαμηλότερο πακέτο του 1GB για να κατεβάζει κάθε μέρα δεδομένα έως και 10 φορές πάνω από αυτά που πληρώνει δε συμφέρει καθόλου την εταιρία και είναι λογικό να διακόψει αυτό το πρόγραμμα. Οι περισσότεροι δε το ήξεραν καν μέχρι χθες (ή δε το χρησιμοποιούσαν) και από σήμερα θα αρχίσουν να στηρίζονται σε αυτό ενώ ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να φύγει.

----------


## ariadgr

@LOUKAS32:
Για μετατροπή 10.000 free rapidpoints γίνεται (για περιορισμένο διάστημα απ´ ότι μου είπαν) αν επικοινωνήσεις με email με το support@rapidshare

----------


## frenty

> @LOUKAS32:
> Για μετατροπή 10.000 free rapidpoints γίνεται (για περιορισμένο διάστημα απ´ ότι μου είπαν) αν επικοινωνήσεις με email με το support@rapidshare


Το ανάποδο γίνεται;
Από premium σε free;

----------


## sa1901

> Σχετικά με τους Uploaders τώρα, ΟΛΟΙ οι Uploaders πρέπει να πάτε στο λογαριασμό σας, στα settings και να τσεκάρετε την επιλογή "Automatically delete inactive files (after 60 days without a download)". Αν δεν το κάνετε αυτό η Rapidshare θα σας πάει σε κάποιο ακριβό πακέτο, ανάλογα με το GB που έχετε αποθηκεύσει. Αν έχετε τσεκάρει την επιλογή που προείπα τότε άνετα μπορεί να είστε στο πακέτο με τα μόνο 4 rapids χωρίς να φοβάστε για τίποτα, απλά έτσι άν δεν σας κατεβάσουν τα αρχεια για 60 μέρες θα σβήνονται, όπως και παλιά.


Αυτή η επιλογή δίνει ERROR όταν πατάς αποθήκευση.

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά έχω 18000 free rapidpoints , πρέπει να τους κάνω κάτι? Στο convert βγάζει 3 επιλογές, τι επιλέγω? και τι κερδίζω με το convert?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> @LOUKAS32:
> Για μετατροπή 10.000 free rapidpoints γίνεται (για περιορισμένο διάστημα απ´ ότι μου είπαν) αν επικοινωνήσεις με email με το support@rapidshare


8α απαντησουν?

----------


## nnn

> @LOUKAS32:
> Για μετατροπή 10.000 free rapidpoints γίνεται (για περιορισμένο διάστημα απ´ ότι μου είπαν) αν επικοινωνήσεις με email με το support@rapidshare


Σου τους κάνουν rapids ?

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Αυτή η επιλογή δίνει ERROR όταν πατάς αποθήκευση.


οταν αλλάζουμε τα settings του λογαριασμού μας πρέπει να έχουμε το λουκέτο (security lock) ξεκλειδωτο. :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Σου τους κάνουν rapids ?


δεν απαντησαν....

δεν απαντανε ποτε σχεδον

----------


## ariadgr

Εμένα πριν 1 βδομαδα μου απάντησαν σε 1 μέρα και το έκαναν (πριν βγει το συστημα με τα rapids, αλλά δεν παίζει ρόλο, γιατί το θέμα είναι ότι το site πλέον δεν σε αφήνει να μετατρέψεις σκέτα free points, αλλά ζητάει και premium)

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Σου τους κάνουν rapids ?


δεν απαντησαν....

δεν απαντανε ποτε σχεδον

Hello,


Due to the large amount of support requests, your answer will unfortunately be delayed.

Please note that every e-mail will be answered as soon as possible.
If your issue is dependent on a swift resolution, please contact us by phone.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Best regards,

Support Team

RapidShare AG
Gewerbestrasse 6
6330 Cham
Switzerland

----------


## ariadgr

Βασικά στείλτε μειλ ότι «έχω τόσα free points, σε τι μπορούν
να μετατραπούν»;

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Εμένα πριν 1 βδομαδα μου απάντησαν σε 1 μέρα και το έκαναν (πριν βγει το συστημα με τα rapids, αλλά δεν παίζει ρόλο, γιατί το θέμα είναι ότι το site πλέον δεν σε αφήνει να μετατρέψεις σκέτα free points, αλλά ζητάει και premium)


ποσα ειχε FREE 

και ποσα rapid πηρες?

----------


## Banditgr

Απαντούν, απλά αργούν, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που γίνεται χαμός τόσο από απλά requests επεξήγησης, refunds και απλό hate mail.

----------


## nnn

Έστειλα μιας και έχω 13000 free points.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Απαντούν, απλά αργούν, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που γίνεται χαμός τόσο από απλά requests επεξήγησης, refunds και απλό hate mail.


ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛ?

----------


## ariadgr

Οχι, μην παρεις τηλ.
Αν έχεις πάνω από 10000 free points (που αντιστοιχούσαν σε 1 μήνα
με το παλιό σύστημα) στείλε μεηλ και περίμενε.
Επικαλέσου επίσης την προηγούμενη ανακοίνωσή τους στο news ότι «δεν θα χαθούν πόντοι»

........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://rapidshare.com/news.html
June 18 2010,
"nobody will lose any points that have already been accumulated. You can 
redeem them until July 6, 2010".

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Οχι, μην παρεις τηλ.
> Αν έχεις πάνω από 10000 free points (που αντιστοιχούσαν σε 1 μήνα
> με το παλιό σύστημα) στείλε μεηλ και περίμενε.
> Επικαλέσου επίσης την προηγούμενη ανακοίνωσή τους στο news ότι «δεν θα χαθούν πόντοι»
> 
> ........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/news.html
> June 18 2010,
> ...


tnx done :Smile:

----------


## takaros

Εγώ θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 6 Ιουλίου για να δω αν θα κάνουν κάτι και σε μας που δεν μπορούμε με το υπάρχον σύστημα, δηλαδή να αξιοποιηθούν σε "κάτι" οι λιγότεροι πόντοι που έχουμε ήδη. 

Για παραδειγμα εχω free points 1941 και premium 35306.

----------


## nnn

Κάνε τους premium free και μετά κάντους rapids, εσύ μπορείς.

----------


## -21grams

> (...) τότε μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν και το Movieshare.in.
> Σήμερα το έβαλα για πρώτη φορά. Η μεγάλη του συνδρομή στοιχίζει 10 ευρώ  το 10μηνο, έχει όριο τα 25000MB την ημέρα, μου τερματίζει την 14mbit  σύνδεση της Τελλάς με ένα αρχείο και για αυτούς που βιάζονται ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ,  για αρχεία .avi και .mkv, έχει επιλογή για Playback επιτόπου, με  Webplayer.
> Links θα βρείτε για όλα τα νέα releases στα γνωστά μέρη  (...)


Το FAQ τους είναι τουλάχιστον ελλιπές και χρήζει (άμεσης) ενημέρωσης/προσθηκών. 
Για να βρω απαντήσεις σε βασικά ερωτήματα (όπως π.χ. για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα παραμένουν τα αρχεία στους servers πριν το "automatic deletion due to inactivity") ανέτρεξα στα News.
[Για την ιστορία είναι ένας μήνας, το βρίσκω λίγο - το *Megaupload* π.χ. δίνει 90 μέρες]

Χωρίς να θέλω να σας αποθαρρύνω και κυρίως μιλώντας ως *uploader* να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι file hosting services εμφανίζονται όλο και συχνότερα, κάποια απ' αυτά (το ποσοστό είναι μικρό, όχι όμως και αμελητέο) ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ εξίσου γρήγορα.
Είμαι παθών και ξέρω...

----------


## thanasis38

> Κάνε τους premium free και μετά κάντους rapids, εσύ μπορείς.


αυτο πως γινεται? εγω τους εκανα ολους free αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κανω rapids

----------


## ariadgr

Κακώς τους έκανες όλους free...

----------


## thanasis38

> Κακώς τους έκανες όλους free...


το θεμα ειναι τωρα τι γινεται?

----------


## takaros

> Κάνε τους premium free και μετά κάντους rapids, εσύ μπορείς.


Πω... έχεις δίκιο!  :One thumb up:  ποτέ μου δεν αξιοποίησα την τελευταία επιλογή της μετατροπής.

........Auto merged post: takaros πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το θεμα ειναι τωρα τι γινεται?


στείλε μειλ και εξήγησε το λάθος σου. και μπορεί να επιστραφούν στην αρχική κατάσταση.

----------


## ownagE_

Παιδιά δύο ερωτήσεις στα γρήγορα για να μη διαβάζω όλες τις σελίδες.

Το traffic που μας περισσεύει κάθε μέρα μεταφέρεται σε επόμενες μέρες ή όχι?

Ποιές ώρες (ελλάδος) είναι τα happy hours και πόσο χρεώνεται το download εκεί (πχ. 1/10 του κανονικού ή free? δεν έχω ιδέα τί παίζει..)?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Παιδιά δύο ερωτήσεις στα γρήγορα για να μη διαβάζω όλες τις σελίδες.
> 
> Το traffic που μας περισσεύει κάθε μέρα μεταφέρεται σε επόμενες μέρες ή όχι?
> 
> Ποιές ώρες (ελλάδος) είναι τα happy hours και πόσο χρεώνεται το download εκεί (πχ. 1/10 του κανονικού ή free? δεν έχω ιδέα τί παίζει..)?


ΟΧΙ

3:00 - 11:00,  1/10 του κανονικού

----------


## nightfall2k5

εχω παει ήδη netload.

2.2 mb/sec σταθερα με 4νετ.

----------


## ownagE_

> ΟΧΙ


Κρίμα γι'αυτούς..

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## psytransas

> εχω παει ήδη netload.
> 
> 2.2 mb/sec σταθερα με 4νετ.


Εντελως αναξιοπιστο με τα συνεχη HDD Crashes.

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic





> εχω παει ήδη netload.
> 
> 2.2 mb/sec σταθερα με 4νετ.


το οριο στο netload δεν ειναι 1600kbit?
πριν κανα 3μηνο ειχα κανει συνδρομη.

----------


## sa1901

> οταν αλλάζουμε τα settings του λογαριασμού μας πρέπει να έχουμε το λουκέτο (security lock) ξεκλειδωτο.


Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## iakinthos

Eγώ ρε παιδιά τι είναι ποιο καλό να κάνω με αυτούς τους πόντους?
Και πώς?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Eγώ ρε παιδιά τι είναι ποιο καλό να κάνω με αυτούς τους πόντους?
> Και πώς?


πως γινετε να εχω μονο 279 ποντους εγω? 

ειχα και τραφφικσαρε 30 γκιγκα +25 GB to download

----------


## ermis333

> πως γινετε να εχω μονο 279 ποντους εγω? 
> 
> ειχα και τραφφικσαρε 30 γκιγκα +25 GB to download


Φίλε είσαι στο πανάκριβο πρόγραμμα που σου τρώει 279 δεν έχεις 279 πόντους, 279 πόντους σου τρώει την ημέρα.....rapids/day λέει, ta rapids δηλαδή οι πόντοι σου είναι 104. Με λίγα λόγια τέλος οι πόντοι σου εκτός και αν πάς στο rapidsmall. Πήγαινε στα setting του λογαριασμού σου και επέλεξε rapidsmall και μετά activate.

Για ποιο λόγο επέλεξες το πρόγραμμα με τα 60Gb κατέβασμα;;;;;;

Το Rapidshare αυτόματα πήγαινε τον κόσμο στο μικρό πρόγραμμα με τα 4 rapids/day και το 1GB κατέβασμα, εκτός και αν είχες πολλά Uploads, που εσύ δεν έχεις. Οπότε στάνταρ πήγες και επέλεξες το Rapidbig.

Το Trafficshare αυτόματα μετατράπηκε σε Rapids, επειδή είχα και εγώ trafficshare 50gb αυτόματα μου έγινε 250rapids γιατί πάει 5 rapids το κάθε GΒ trafficshare.

Εσύ προφανώς μπερδεύτηκες και επειδή είχες 55Gb trafficshare από πρίν νόμισες ότι πρέπει να επιλέξεις το Rapidbig με τα 60GB.....το έκανες και σχεδόν έχασες του πόντους σου.

Πρόσεχε έτσι δεν στη λέω, απλά σου εξηγώ ότι στην περίπτωση σου ούτε σε "έκλεψε" ούτε φταίει το Rapidshare, απλά κατάλαβες λάθος.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Φίλε είσαι στο πανάκριβο πρόγραμμα που σου τρώει 279 δεν έχεις 279 πόντους, 279 πόντους σου τρώει την ημέρα.....rapids/day λέει, ta rapids δηλαδή οι πόντοι σου είναι 104. Με λίγα λόγια τέλος οι πόντοι σου εκτός και αν πάς στο rapidsmall. Πήγαινε στα setting του λογαριασμού σου και επέλεξε rapidsmall και μετά activate.
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο επέλεξες το πρόγραμμα με τα 60Gb κατέβασμα;;;;;;
> 
> Το Rapidshare αυτόματα πήγαινε τον κόσμο στο μικρό πρόγραμμα με τα 4 rapids/day και το 1GB κατέβασμα, εκτός και αν είχες πολλά Uploads, που εσύ δεν έχεις. Οπότε στάνταρ πήγες και επέλεξες το Rapidbig.
> 
> Το Trafficshare αυτόματα μετατράπηκε σε Rapids, επειδή είχα και εγώ trafficshare 50gb αυτόματα μου έγινε 250rapids γιατί πάει 5 rapids το κάθε GΒ trafficshare.
> 
> Εσύ προφανώς μπερδεύτηκες και επειδή είχες 55Gb trafficshare από πρίν νόμισες ότι πρέπει να επιλέξεις το Rapidbig με τα 60GB.....το έκανες και σχεδόν έχασες του πόντους σου.
> ...



ευχαριστω 

Rapids:	84	Rapids/Day:	4
Server time:	Thu, 01 Jul 2010 06:32:19 GMT	Traffic left:	5 000 MB
Free RapidPoints:	14 893	Premium RapidPoints:	297

το πηγα το μικρο

αρα εχω ακομη 22 μερες

?

και τα FREE rapidpoint και τα premium τι γινονται?

----------


## ermis333

> ευχαριστω 
> 
> Rapids:	84	Rapids/Day:	4
> Server time:	Thu, 01 Jul 2010 06:32:19 GMT	Traffic left:	5 000 MB
> Free RapidPoints:	14 893	Premium RapidPoints:	297
> 
> το πηγα το μικρο
> 
> αρα εχω ακομη 22 μερες
> ...


Τα Free τα έχει καταργήσει καιρό τώρα, απλά τα έχεις και τα χαίρεσαι....ίσως στο μέλλον κάτι κανουν (το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ 21000 free έχω)

Εσύ τώρα έχεις 84 rapids από τα οποία σου αφαιρεί 4 radids/day δηλαδη τώρα έχεις για 84/4= 21ημέρες δικαίωμα να κατεβάζεις έως 1 GB την ημέρα ή 10GB αν κατεβάζεις το βράδυ από τις 3πμ μέχρι τις 11πμ.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Τα Free τα έχει καταργήσει καιρό τώρα, απλά τα έχεις και τα χαίρεσαι....ίσως στο μέλλον κάτι κανουν (το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ 21000 free έχω)
> 
> Εσύ τώρα έχεις 84 rapids από τα οποία σου αφαιρεί 4 radids/day δηλαδη τώρα έχεις για 84/4= 21ημέρες δικαίωμα να κατεβάζεις έως 1 GB την ημέρα ή 10GB αν κατεβάζεις το βράδυ από τις 3πμ μέχρι τις 11πμ.


ουφ παει το account χαλια εγινε 

παμε αλλου

σκεπτομαι hot file

----------


## iakinthos

> Τα Free τα έχει καταργήσει καιρό τώρα, απλά τα έχεις και τα χαίρεσαι....ίσως στο μέλλον κάτι κανουν (το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ 21000 free έχω)
> 
> Εσύ τώρα έχεις 84 rapids από τα οποία σου αφαιρεί 4 radids/day δηλαδη τώρα έχεις για 84/4= 21ημέρες δικαίωμα να κατεβάζεις έως 1 GB την ημέρα ή 10GB αν κατεβάζεις το βράδυ από τις 3πμ μέχρι τις 11πμ.


Και γιατί δίνει τότες τη δυνατότητα να γυρίσεις τους premium points σε free, αφού είναι άχρηστοι?
Δηλαδή να σε κάνει να χάσεις και τους premium?
Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να παίζει
Εγω πριν λίγο έστειλα email να μου ξεκαθαρίσουν πρίν τις 6 Ιούλη, τι ακριβώς θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους premium και free rapid points που δεν μπορούνε να μετατραπούν βάση του 5000premium+5000free

----------


## ermis333

> Και γιατί δίνει τότες τη δυνατότητα να γυρίσεις τους premium points σε free, αφού είναι άχρηστοι?
> Δηλαδή να σε κάνει να χάσεις και τους premium?
> Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να παίζει
> Εγω πριν λίγο έστειλα email να μου ξεκαθαρίσουν πρίν τις 6 Ιούλη, τι ακριβώς θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους premium και free rapid points που δεν μπορούνε να μετατραπούν βάση του 5000premium+5000free


Γιατί αν έχεις πχ 0 free και 10000 premium δεν κάνεις τίποτα, αν μετατρέψεις τους premium σε free πχ από 10.000 premium σε 5000 free και 5000 premium, τοτε παίρνεις 600rapids

----------


## limit

> Γιατί αν έχεις πχ 0 free και 10000 premium δεν κάνεις τίποτα, αν μετατρέψεις τους premium σε free πχ από 10.000 premium σε 5000 free και 5000 premium, τοτε παίρνεις 600rapids


Πρακτικά όμως δε μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη μετατροπή.

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν, σήμερα ξημερώματα κατέβασα δεδομένα 13GB σε Happy Hours.Το πρόγραμμα γύρισε αυτόματα στο Rapid Medium με 20 rapids/day. Το ξαναγύρισα και εγώ στο 4 rapids/day και τέλος. 

Θα μπορούσα να είχα κατεβάσει και 50GBs άμα ήθελα. Το Test έγινε απλά για να δώ αν αλλάζει το πρόγραμμα πριν ξεπεράσεις Χ2 το προηγούμενο. Από ότι φαίνεται αλλάζει τι στιγμή που ξεπεράσεις το όριο του προγράμματος που χρησιμοποιείς. Κανένα πρόβλημα για μένα. Αν δεν ήθελα να είχε αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα, θα μπορούσα να είχα κατεβάσει τα 10GB χτες και τα υπόλοιπα σήμερα, κοκ.

Τώρα έχω 938rapids δηλαδή άλλες 234 μέρες συνδρομής! Ενώ κανονικά μου έληγε τον άλλο μήνα! :Respekt: 

Εμένα το όλο σκηνικό μου φαίνεται ΣΟΥΠΕΡ! :One thumb up:

----------


## psytransas

> Λοιπόν, σήμερα ξημερώματα κατέβασα δεδομένα 13GB σε Happy Hours.Το πρόγραμμα γύρισε αυτόματα στο Rapid Medium με 20 rapids/day. Το ξαναγύρισα και εγώ στο 4 rapids/day και τέλος. 
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να είχα κατεβάσει και 50GBs άμα ήθελα. Το Test έγινε απλά για να δώ αν αλλάζει το πρόγραμμα πριν ξεπεράσεις Χ2 το προηγούμενο. Από ότι φαίνεται αλλάζει τι στιγμή που ξεπεράσεις το όριο του προγράμματος που χρησιμοποιείς. Κανένα πρόβλημα για μένα. Αν δεν ήθελα να είχε αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα, θα μπορούσα να είχα κατεβάσει τα 10GB χτες και τα υπόλοιπα σήμερα, κοκ.
> 
> Τώρα έχω 938rapids δηλαδή άλλες 234 μέρες συνδρομής! Ενώ κανονικά μου έληγε τον άλλο μήνα!
> 
> Εμένα το όλο σκηνικό μου φαίνεται ΣΟΥΠΕΡ!


Πολυ κακως που σε αλλαζει πακετο αυτοματα. Με ποιο δικαιωμα στο κατω κατω..? Εγω μπορει να θελω να συνεχισω αυτα που κατεβαζω στα happy hours της επομενης μερας.  :Thumb down: 

Αν δεν επιβραβευσουν με καποιο τροπο τους uploaders συντομα εχουν πεθανει. Θα ειναι ο χειροτερος host.

----------


## psolord

> Το FAQ τους είναι τουλάχιστον ελλιπές και χρήζει (άμεσης) ενημέρωσης/προσθηκών. 
> Για να βρω απαντήσεις σε βασικά ερωτήματα (όπως π.χ. για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα παραμένουν τα αρχεία στους servers πριν το "automatic deletion due to inactivity") ανέτρεξα στα News.
> [Για την ιστορία είναι ένας μήνας, το βρίσκω λίγο - το *Megaupload* π.χ. δίνει 90 μέρες]
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να σας αποθαρρύνω και κυρίως μιλώντας ως *uploader* να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι file hosting services εμφανίζονται όλο και συχνότερα, κάποια απ' αυτά (το ποσοστό είναι μικρό, όχι όμως και αμελητέο) ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ εξίσου γρήγορα.
> Είμαι παθών και ξέρω...


Δεν έχω κοιτάξει καν το FAQ μιας και το δικό μου ενδιαφέρον ήταν καθαρά σαν Downloader. Τα βασικά που ήθελα να μάθω, είναι download limits, τιμή και ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος τα οποία τα έμαθα άμεσα. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω, είναι οτι έχουν ΠΟΛΥ γρήγορη επικοινωνία με email και απαντούν κατανοητά με σωστά Αγγλικά! :One thumb up: 

Τώρα για αυτό που λες για το ότι μπορεί να εξαφανιστεί, δεκτό, αλλά δε με νοιάζει. Το πολύ πολύ να χάσω 10 ευρώ. Απλά το βλέπω οτι με τη συμμετοχή μου, αλλά και με το ρίσκο να χάσω 10 ευρώ, έχω συνεισφέρει σε μία νεοφερμένη υπηρεσία, η οποία αν ΔΕΝ κλείσει, παρέχει απίστευτο value for money, σαν downloader επαναλαμβάνω!

Τώρα προφανώς κάποιοι βρήκαν ενδιαφέρον και σαν uploaders γιατί βρίσκω links για κάθε τι νέο που κυκλοφορεί και κατεβαίνουν και σφαίρα!

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολυ κακως που σε αλλαζει πακετο αυτοματα. Με ποιο δικαιωμα στο κατω κατω..? Εγω μπορει να θελω να συνεχισω αυτα που κατεβαζω στα happy hours της επομενης μερας. 
> 
> Αν δεν επιβραβευσουν με καποιο τροπο τους uploaders συντομα εχουν πεθανει. Θα ειναι ο χειροτερος host.


Αυτό ναι είναι σωστό. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μία επιλογή, ας πούμε "lock account type" ή κάτι τέτοιο, και όταν φτάσεις το όριο, απλά να μη σε αφήνει να κατεβάζεις. Προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί, διότι έχω πλήρη αίσθηση του πως πρέπει να χειρίζομαι την υπηρεσία.

Παιδιά, ότι παράπονο έχετε ή ιδέα που μπορεί να βελτιώσει την υπηρεσία, μπορείτε να την στείλετε! :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Και εγώ αφού κατέβασα 5GB σε happy hours, και έβαλα άλλα 5 να κατεβαίνουν με γύρισε στο επόμενο από το small πακέτο και μου εστειλαν και email.

----------


## psolord

> Και εγώ αφού κατέβασα 5GB σε happy hours, και έβαλα άλλα 5 να κατεβαίνουν με γύρισε στο επόμενο από το small πακέτο και μου εστειλαν και email.


Άμα κατέβασες 5GB σε Happy Hours, τότε σε χρέωσε με 500ΜΒ. Για να σε πάει στο επόμενο πρόγραμμα, με τα επόμενα 5GB πάει να πει οτι έστω και οριακά, ξεπέρασες τα 10GB δηλαδή το 1GB των Happy. Τώρα πόσο διαθέσιμο σου λέει? Λογικά θα είσαι κάπου στα 4ΧΧΧΜΒ με το πρώτο Χ, 9, 8 ή 7.

----------


## nnn

Έχω φαγωμένα 6 και υπόλοιπο 3, με συνολικό κατέβασμα ως τώρα 10 GB.

----------


## kourou13

Πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να σε χρεωναν 4 rapids για καθε επιπλεον gb που κατεβαζεις περαν του οριου του πακετου που εισαι....
...και οχι να σε αλλαζε αυτοματα πακετο και να σε χρεωνει με ολοκληρο το ποσο ακομα και αν εσυ το εχεις ξεπερασει για λιγα mb!
Θα σε εβγαζε και απο την ταλαιπωρια καθε φορα να  αλλαζεις το πακετο σου!

----------


## psolord

> Έχω φαγωμένα 6 και υπόλοιπο 3, με συνολικό κατέβασμα ως τώρα 10 GB.


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτά τα νούμερα! :Thinking: 

Μήπως κατέβασες κάτι μετά τις 11?

----------


## nnn

Ναι...

----------


## psolord

Ε για αυτό! :Razz: 

Στα ~13GB που κατέβασα σε Happy Hours (δηλαδή 1,3GB Happy), τώρα μου λέει σωστά, 37ΧΧ ελεύθερο.

----------


## LOUKAS32

Rapids:	84	Rapids/Day:	4
Server time:	Thu, 01 Jul 2010 09:43:27 GMT	Traffic left:	4 255 MB
Free RapidPoints:	14 893	Premium RapidPoints:	297

i am confused!!!!

TRAFFIC left for DAY / WEEK/ OR MONTH? Traffic left:	4 255 MB

----------


## loukoumaki

πω πω ρε παιδιά ....είναι σαν να σου λένε μέτρα πόσα σπίρτα είναι ένα κτήριο  μα καλά ...Πάνε καλά όλοι τους .....Για το  rewarding scheme έχουμε κανένα νέο για πότε περιμένουμε ανακοινώσεις ;;;

----------


## filipoy

*Choose RapidShare package* - 3644 Rapids available.

  3644 ÷ *20 Rapids για 182 μέρες* 

*Και* 5 GB την μέρα 

  Σωστά 
  Άρα είμαι καλά

----------


## and64

Επιτέλους μπήκε επιλογή στα settings για το max επιτρεπόμενο πακέτο!! :Worthy:

----------


## drpal

..Πάντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον υπολογισμό των ΜΒ.

Είχα 5000ΜΒ traffic left και κατέβασα 4 κομμάτια .RAR των 200ΜΒ.
Αυτόματα με έβαλε στο επόμενο πακέτο και μου λέει πως κατέβασα 1200MB.

Ακόμα και το Traffic Log λέει πως κατέβασα 1200ΜΒ. !!!!!

Τί έγινε? Δεν ξέρει το Rapidshare πολλαπλασιασμό?? Ή μήπως κάτι δεν γνωρίζω??

Δεν φτάνει που έκανε τις χρεώσεις χάλια....μας κλέβει και από πάνω???

Δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε ένα αρχείο γνωστής χωρητικότητας και ελέγξτε πόσα ΜΒ αφαίρεσε από τον λογαριασμό σας.. 


Χάλιαααααααααααααα....... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά που βλέπετε να πάει ο περισσότερος κόσμος ..megaupload Η  rapidshare ;;;;;;

----------


## Jim87

> ........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό ναι είναι σωστό. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μία επιλογή, ας πούμε "lock account type" ή κάτι τέτοιο, και όταν φτάσεις το όριο, απλά να μη σε αφήνει να κατεβάζεις. Προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί, διότι έχω πλήρη αίσθηση του πως πρέπει να χειρίζομαι την υπηρεσία.
> 
> Παιδιά, ότι παράπονο έχετε ή ιδέα που μπορεί να βελτιώσει την υπηρεσία, μπορείτε να την στείλετε!



Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να κάνει εκεί που λέει :

Your minimal package:

Your maximal package:


Αν το βάλει στο  RapidSmall αν του το αλλάζει αυτόματα και πάλι μετά το 1GB ή αν του σταματάει το download ?

----------


## and64

Πριν απο λίγο μπήκε αυτή η επιλογή, προφανώς για να μην σε περνάει σε πακέτο μεγαλύτερο απ'οτι θα θελες  αυτόματα :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

> παιδιά που βλέπετε να πάει ο περισσότερος κόσμος ..megaupload Η  rapidshare ;;;;;;


Όσοι φύγανε πήγαν MU/HF/MS. Όσοι έμειναν περιμένουν αν θα ανακοινωθεί viable reward πρόγραμμα. Πλήρως το τοπίο θα ξεκαθαρίσει σε κανα 2 μήνες, οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## LOUKAS32

ακομη να μου απαντησουν για τα 14.000 free rapidshare points

----------


## gogos1975

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση αν δεν κατεβάσω τίποτα οι πόντοι αφαιρούνται καθημερινός δηλ. κατεβάσεις δεν κατεβάσεις π.χ. η 4 πόντοι θα φύγουν;

----------


## spartak

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση αν δεν κατεβάσω τίποτα οι πόντοι αφαιρούνται καθημερινός δηλ. κατεβάσεις δεν κατεβάσεις π.χ. η 4 πόντοι θα φύγουν;


ναι...

----------


## 8anos

> More options for Hosting Packages
> 
> July 01, 2010
> RapidShare has added another option to its new product model: Our customers can now benefit from an automatic package downgrade according to their wishes. Furthermore, an upgrade will postpone the next billing so it only takes place after 24 hours. Customers can check their status and the time of the next billing in the Premium Zone. Due to the change, we only charge half the price in today's billing cycle.
> 
> In order to control their expenses, users can also select a minimum and a maximum package they wish to use. The minimum package makes sure which features will always be available, while the maximum package defines which limits should not be exceeded. Thus, users can not be upgraded to a package which would cause unwanted costs.


https://ssl.rapidshare.com/news.html

----------


## takaros

Καλά το σύστημα είναι για τον για τον ......  :Censored:  εχτές το βράδυ γύρω στις 12 έβαλα το small πακέτο, και μέχρι τότε είχα 974 ραπιντ. Μέτα που άλλαξε ώρα ο σερβερ λόγω 24ωρου πήγε 970. ΟΚ λέω μια χαρά λειτουργεί. Στο μεταξύ μετά δεν κατέβασα τίποτα. Μπαίνω τώρα στο λογαριασμό και βλέπω 968 ραπιντ. Τι σκ@τα γίνεται; αυτό κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συμβεί στις 1 το βράδυ, και όχι από τώρα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Καλά το σύστημα είναι για τον για τον ......  εχτές το βράδυ γύρω στις 12 έβαλα το small πακέτο, και μέχρι τότε είχα 974 ραπιντ. Μέτα που άλλαξε ώρα ο σερβερ λόγω 24ωρου πήγε 970. ΟΚ λέω μια χαρά λειτουργεί. Στο μεταξύ μετά δεν κατέβασα τίποτα. Μπαίνω τώρα στο λογαριασμό και βλέπω 968 ραπιντ. Τι σκ@τα γίνεται; αυτό κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συμβεί στις 1 το βράδυ, και όχι από τώρα.


απορια?

γιατι εγω ειχα μονο 121 ποντους και ολοι σας εχετε πανω απο 500? πως γινεται?

εχω λογαριασμο με τους βλακες πανω απο 2 χρονια..

τι γινεται?

ειχα 60 γκιγκα GB availble και τωρα 80 ποντους δροπη τους

----------


## takaros

> απορια?
> 
> γιατι εγω ειχα μονο 121 ποντους και ολοι σας εχετε πανω απο 500? πως γινεται?
> 
> εχω λογαριασμο με τους βλακες πανω απο 2 χρονια..
> 
> τι γινεται?
> 
> ειχα 60 γκιγκα GB availble και τωρα 80 ποντους δροπη τους


Από οτι διάβασα πριν σου τα έφαγε λόγω υψηλού πακέτου που σε έβαλε στην αρχή, και δεν το άλλαξες εγκαίρως στο μικρο πακέτο.

----------


## spartak

> Καλά το σύστημα είναι για τον για τον ......  εχτές το βράδυ γύρω στις 12 έβαλα το small πακέτο, και μέχρι τότε είχα 974 ραπιντ. Μέτα που άλλαξε ώρα ο σερβερ λόγω 24ωρου πήγε 970. ΟΚ λέω μια χαρά λειτουργεί. Στο μεταξύ μετά δεν κατέβασα τίποτα. Μπαίνω τώρα στο λογαριασμό και βλέπω 968 ραπιντ. Τι σκ@τα γίνεται; αυτό κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συμβεί στις 1 το βράδυ, και όχι από τώρα.


και μένα μου τα αφαίρεσαν για την αυριανη μέρα απο τώρα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Από οτι διάβασα πριν σου τα έφαγε λόγω υψηλού πακέτου που σε έβαλε στην αρχή, και δεν το άλλαξες εγκαίρως στο μικρο πακέτο.


ΟΚΑΥ ναι και παλι 120 ποντοι ειναι λιγοι.

ολοι εχετε παρα πολλους.

μηπως επειδη ο λογαριασμος μου 8α εληγε συντομα?

και παλι εχω τους 15κ ποντους κανενα νεο απο αυτους....γραμμενο με εχουν.

----------


## spartak

> ΟΚΑΥ ναι και παλι 120 ποντοι ειναι λιγοι.
> 
> ολοι εχετε παρα πολλους.
> 
> μηπως επειδη ο λογαριασμος μου 8α εληγε συντομα?
> .


οι rapidspoints που έχεις είναι συναρτηση του πότε έληγε ο λογαριασμός και πόσο trafficshare είχες.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> οι rapidspoints που έχεις είναι συναρτηση του πότε έληγε ο λογαριασμός και πόσο trafficshare είχες.


60 GB  ελεγε....

μετραγραφι 120 ποντοι

χμμμμμμμμμμ

----------


## takaros

> μηπως επειδη ο λογαριασμος μου 8α εληγε συντομα?
> 
> .


ποτε έληγε θυμάσαι; 

Εμένα για παράδειγμα έληγε 22 Αυγούστου και μου έδωσε μαζί με τα 24 γιγα Trafficshare που είχα 1061 rapids. Και μου έφαγε αρκετά μέχρι να καταλάβω πως θα δουλεύει το όλο ζήτημα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> ποτε έληγε θυμάσαι; 
> 
> Εμένα για παράδειγμα έληγε 22 Αυγούστου και μου έδωσε μαζί με τα 24 γιγα Trafficshare που είχα 1061 rapids. Και μου έφαγε αρκετά μέχρι να καταλάβω πως θα δουλεύει το όλο ζήτημα.


july something δεν θυμαμαι

ειχα παρει το 3μηνο

+100GB trafficshare

----------


## fadasma

Πρόσθεσαν την επιλογή να *ορίζεις* το μικρότερο και μεγαλύτερο πακέτο.

----------


## nikraven

καλησπερα και απο μενα σε ολους
ρε παιδια αν και διαβασα ολα τα προηγουμενα post σχετικα με τις αλλαγες στην rapidshare για δώστε μου τις πληροφοριες σας για να δω αν κατάλαβα σωστά τι γινεται.
εχω premium account και μέχρι προχθες που μπηκα στον λογαριασμο μου είχα 50gb διαθέσιμα.
σήμερα μπαίνω ξανά και βλέπω ενα πινακακι που λέει
rapids 149
free rapidpoints 21000
rapids/day 4
traffic left 1000mb

1)η συνδρομή μου κανονικά έληγε 4/7/2010 και σκεφτόμουν αύριο να πάω να κάνω μια τρίμηνη ανανέωση.
2)δεν έχω κανένα premiun rapid point.

απο οσα διάβασα πιο πάνω στα post οι απορίες μου είναι:
πλέον δεν υπάρχει ημερομηνία λήξης συνδρομής όπως πληρώναμε παλιά για έναν μήνα,τρίμηνο,εξάμηνο,κλπ κλπ??
κάθε ημέρα μπορώ να κατεβάζω 1gb μόνο με αφαίρεση 4rapids και αν ξεφύγω πάνω απο το 1gb με πάει σε άλλο πακέτο με συνέπεια την αφαίρεση 20 rapids?
κατεβάσω δεν κατεβάσω αρχεία απο το rapid θα μου αφαιρεί 4 rapids κάθε ημέρα?
όταν τελειώσουν όλα τα rapids/day τότε λογικά ο μόνος τρόπος είναι πρέπει να σκάσουμε φράγκα στην rapidshare για να αγοράσουμε νέα rapids/day?
σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## spartak

> κάθε ημέρα μπορώ να κατεβάζω 1gb μόνο με αφαίρεση 4rapids και αν ξεφύγω πάνω απο το 1gb με πάει σε άλλο πακέτο με συνέπεια την αφαίρεση 20 rapids?
> κατεβάσω δεν κατεβάσω αρχεία απο το rapid θα μου αφαιρεί 4 rapids κάθε ημέρα?
> όταν τελειώσουν όλα τα rapids/day τότε λογικά ο μόνος τρόπος είναι πρέπει να σκάσουμε φράγκα στην rapidshare για να αγοράσουμε νέα rapids/day?
> σας ευχαριστώ


Σε όλα τα παραπάνω η απάντηση είναι *ναι*

----------


## nikraven

φιλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
τώρα μόλις μπήκα και στην σελίδα του reseller της rapidshare για την ελλάδα
http://www.narpax.gr/rapidshare/inde...language=greek
και με διαφώτισε

----------


## nnn

Καλό αυτό



> More options for Hosting Packages
> 
> July 01, 2010
> RapidShare has added another option to its new product model: Our customers can now benefit from an automatic package downgrade according to their wishes. Furthermore, an upgrade will postpone the next billing so it only takes place after 24 hours. Customers can check their status and the time of the next billing in the Premium Zone. Due to the change, we only charge half the price in today's billing cycle.
> 
> In order to control their expenses, users can also select a minimum and a maximum package they wish to use. The minimum package makes sure which features will always be available, while the maximum package defines which limits should not be exceeded. Thus, users can not be upgraded to a package which would cause unwanted costs.


Και μου επέστρεψαν 9 πόντους πίσω.

----------


## fumantsu

Εγω το βλεπω καλο το νεο μοντελο χρεωσης. Υπαρχουν μερες που δεν κατεβαζω και αλλες που φτανω τα ορια. Νομιζω οτι θελει λιγο συνηθεια....

----------


## limit

Κάτι πάει να γίνει.. :Thinking:

----------


## takaros

Μόλις μετέτρεψα τους Premium που ειχα σε Free ώστε να μπορώ να πάρω 600 πόντους και τελικά έκανα ανανέωση 600 Χ 3  :Smile: . 

Αυτό δεν γινόταν εχτές; γιατί διάβασα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες πως αυτό δεν το αφήνουν μετά τις αλλαγές. Δεν ξέρω, τι γινότανε χτες και προχτές αλλά σήμερα σε μένα δούλεψε.

----------


## nnn

Πόσους μετέτρεψες ?

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μόλις μετέτρεψα τους Premium που ειχα σε Free ώστε να μπορώ να πάρω 600 πόντους και τελικά έκανα ανανέωση 600 Χ 3 . 
> 
> Αυτό δεν γινόταν εχτές; γιατί διάβασα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες πως αυτό δεν το αφήνουν μετά τις αλλαγές. Δεν ξέρω, τι γινότανε χτες και προχτές αλλά σήμερα σε μένα δούλεψε.


ποσους ειχες και τι ακριβως εκανες?


Free RapidPoints:	14 893	Premium RapidPoints:	297

κανω τιποτα?

----------


## takaros

> Πόσους μετέτρεψες ?


free ειχα 1941 και Premium 35306 και τώρα εχω μετά την ανανέωση 941 και 6306

----------


## nnn

Καλά αν είχες premium γινόταν και χτες.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> free ειχα 1941 και Premium 35306 και τώρα εχω μετά την ανανέωση 941 και 6306


πως μαζεψες τοσου πολλους?

----------


## takaros

> πως μαζεψες τοσου πολλους?


έλα ντε... ούτε εγώ ξέρω.

φαίνεται είχαν πέραση τα 20 γιγα που εχω ανεβασμένα.   :Razz:

----------


## lofou

η rapidshare ειναι απαραδεκτη...
πρεπει να αποφασισουμε να φύγουμε ολοι μαζι...

καταρχήν για τους uploaders ειναι πλεον χαλια...
για τους downloaders
αφαιρεσε το δικαιωμα να αποθηκευουν μεχρι 25 γιγα...
μας τρωει τους πόντους γιατι αν κατεβασεις πανω απο 5 γιγα αμεσως σου τρωει 78 πόντους...
δηλαδή μπορει να κατεβασω 6 ή 7 γιγα αλλα τα 78 ποντακια εχουν σφυρισει
τωρα εβαλε αυτη την επιλογη με τα μεγιστο... αλλα παλι αμα θελω να κατεβασω 7 γιγα τι θα κανω?
πρεπει να χρεωθω 78 πόντους ή να περιμενω να γυρισει η μερα?
αστε που πλεον αρκετες ταινίες βγαινουν hd οποτε μια ταινία τη μέρα μπορω να κατεβασω...

εγω ρύθμισα και το κομπιουτερ του αδελφού μου να κατεβάζει (που δεν εχει ιδέα) και ειχα αγορασει και 600 γιγα τραφικ.
μολις περνουσε τα 5 γιγα επαιρνε απο το τραφικ...
τωρα 2 μερες μας πήγε στα rapid big και σφυριξαν 78+78 πόντοι... ευτυχως τουλαχιστον για σήμερα μας χαρισε τους μισους...

αφου καθε μερα μας αφαιρουν ποντους ανεξαρτήτως κατεβασματος τουλάχιστον ας εβαζαν οτι με καθε 5-6 ποντους κατεβαζεις επιπλεον ενα γίγα. οχι να σε μεταφερει στο επομενο (ή με τη σημερινή ρύθμιση να περιμενεις την επομενη μέρα και το idm να αχρηστευει τα λινκς...)

στειλτε ολοι μεηλς μπας και καταλαβουν οτι θα χάσουν την πελατεία...

----------


## LOUKAS32

> η rapidshare ειναι απαραδεκτη...
> πρεπει να αποφασισουμε να φύγουμε ολοι μαζι...
> 
> καταρχήν για τους uploaders ειναι πλεον χαλια...
> για τους downloaders
> αφαιρεσε το δικαιωμα να αποθηκευουν μεχρι 25 γιγα...
> μας τρωει τους πόντους γιατι αν κατεβασεις πανω απο 5 γιγα αμεσως σου τρωει 78 πόντους...
> δηλαδή μπορει να κατεβασω 6 ή 7 γιγα αλλα τα 78 ποντακια εχουν σφυρισει
> τωρα εβαλε αυτη την επιλογη με τα μεγιστο... αλλα παλι αμα θελω να κατεβασω 7 γιγα τι θα κανω?
> ...


νωμιζο οτι αυτος ειναι ο στοχος τους να φυγει το 25% της πελατιας τους

----------


## vaggospat13

> η rapidshare ειναι απαραδεκτη...
> πρεπει να αποφασισουμε να φύγουμε ολοι μαζι...
> 
> καταρχήν για τους uploaders ειναι πλεον χαλια...
> για τους downloaders
> αφαιρεσε το δικαιωμα να αποθηκευουν μεχρι 25 γιγα...
> μας τρωει τους πόντους γιατι αν κατεβασεις πανω απο 5 γιγα αμεσως σου τρωει 78 πόντους...
> δηλαδή μπορει να κατεβασω 6 ή 7 γιγα αλλα τα 78 ποντακια εχουν σφυρισει
> τωρα εβαλε αυτη την επιλογη με τα μεγιστο... αλλα παλι αμα θελω να κατεβασω 7 γιγα τι θα κανω?
> ...


συμφωνω μην τρελενεστε αν δεν βρει τροπο να αποζημιώσει αυτους π ανεβαζουν θα φυγουν κ μαζι τους κ ολοι εμεις για νεες πολιτείες

οσο για το κατεβασμα θα μπορουσαν να το πανε με ογκοχρεωση δηλαδη για παραδειγμα  4ποντοι το γιγα ετσι εγω π θα κατεβασω πχ 8 θα χρεωθω 32 ποντους κ οχι 78

----------


## pelopas1

εμένα ούτως η άλλως κλείνουν και οι 2 λογαριασμοί πολύ σύντομα

ο ένας στις αρχές ιουλιου, και ο άλλος στα μέσα αυγουστου...οπότε so long rapid

----------


## fadasma

ούτε εγώ θα ανανεώσω. θα το κρατήσω για περιπτώσεις που δε βρίσκω κάτι αλλού.

----------


## elgriego

Μα ποσο απαραδεκτοι ειναι.  Σε χρεωνουν  για κατι ειτε το καταναλωσεις η οχι. Φανταστειτε να σας ελεγε η εταιρεια  της κινητης τηλεφωνιας σας οτι τα 10 ευρω που βαλατε στο καρτοκινητο σας, σας δινουν Χ ωρες ομιλιας αλλα εχεις περιθωριο να τα καταναλωσεις μολις μια  μερα και οχι ενα  μηνα που δινουν τωρα. Ποσο πιο παρανομο μπορει να ειναι το rapidshare? 

Αμ, το αλλο? Με το που αρχιζω ενα download και εχω κατεβασει λιγα MBs με παει αυτοματα στο medium πακετο χωρις καν να εχω καταναλωσει το πρωτο GB ενω βρισκομουν στο small. Απλα απαραδεκτο και παρανομο.

Τους εχω στειλει εμαιλ δεν τα απαντουν, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και ημουν 45 λεπτα στην αναμονη πριν βαρεθω και το κλεισω. 

Το ερωτημα δεν ειναι αν πρεπει να παμε σε αλλη εταιρεια αλλα σε  ποια????

----------


## vaggospat13

> Μα ποσο απαραδεκτοι ειναι.  Σε χρεωνουν  για κατι ειτε το καταναλωσεις η οχι. Φανταστειτε να σας ελεγε η εταιρεια  της κινητης τηλεφωνιας σας οτι τα 10 ευρω που βαλατε στο καρτοκινητο σας, σας δινουν Χ ωρες ομιλιας αλλα εχεις περιθωριο να τα καταναλωσεις μολις μια  μερα και οχι ενα  μηνα που δινουν τωρα. Ποσο πιο παρανομο μπορει να ειναι το rapidshare? 
> 
> Αμ, το αλλο? Με το που αρχιζω ενα download και εχω κατεβασει λιγα MBs με παει αυτοματα στο medium πακετο χωρις καν να εχω καταναλωσει το πρωτο GB ενω βρισκομουν στο small. Απλα απαραδεκτο και παρανομο.
> 
> Τους εχω στειλει εμαιλ δεν τα απαντουν, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και ημουν 45 λεπτα στην αναμονη πριν βαρεθω και το κλεισω. 
> 
> Το ερωτημα δεν ειναι αν πρεπει να παμε σε αλλη εταιρεια αλλα σε  ποια????


megaupload ή hotfile τα ξενα σιτε στρεφονται προς τα κει

----------


## Banditgr

Εγώ ήδη έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό account ενός μήνα Megaupload και ένα στο Hotfile. 2 μέρες τα δουλεύω, so far, so good, downloads χωρίς limit, η γραμμή πίτα και τα πράγματα δείχνουν καλά. Συν το χρόνο θα δω αν θα πάρω και μεγαλύτερη συνδρομή. Πάντως ένα είναι το σίγουρο, το RS για εμένα πέθανε, εκτός από την περίπτωση που επιστρέψουν πίσω σημαντικός αριθμός από uploaders.

----------


## elgriego

Εγω μονο downloads εκανα και πληρωνα γιαυτο αλλα ηξερα για τι πληρωνω τωρα απλα πληρωνω για τι τιοποτα, πως μπορουν να το κανουν  τοσο  αποτομα? Δλδ δεν θα επρεπε να αφησουν τους παλιους λογαριασμους οπως ειναι μεχρι να ληξουν και μετα οποιος θελει συνεχιζει με το καινουργιο συστημα. Ειναι νομιμο αυτο που εκαναν???

Megaupload λοιπον ή  Hotfile....ισως να ακολουθησω καποια φορουμ  με λινκσ και να δω προσ τα που πανε αυτα και να παω με την εταιρεια που θα προτεινουν αλλα οντως αυτα τα 2 φαινονται τα καλυτερα.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Εγώ ήδη έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό account ενός μήνα Megaupload και ένα στο Hotfile. 2 μέρες τα δουλεύω, so far, so good, downloads χωρίς limit, η γραμμή πίτα και τα πράγματα δείχνουν καλά. Συν το χρόνο θα δω αν θα πάρω και μεγαλύτερη συνδρομή. Πάντως ένα είναι το σίγουρο, το RS για εμένα πέθανε, εκτός από την περίπτωση που επιστρέψουν πίσω σημαντικός αριθμός από uploaders.


εγω μενω 1ον γιατι εχω 20 γιγα αρχεια και 2ον γιατι οι ελληνες ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare μολισ αποφασισιυν να αλλαξουν την εκανα

----------


## Banditgr

Η περίοδος είναι καθαρά μεταβατική. Ακόμα και αν τελικά το RS επιμείνει και δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, η κατάσταση θα πρέπει να κριθεί μετά από δίμηνο, καθώς πλέον θα αρχίσουν να σβήνονται παλαιότερα inactive αρχεία και τότε θα φανεί (αν φανεί) πόσο κατάφερε να "κρατήσει" το RS ή όχι. Είδομεν...

----------


## elgriego

Εγω παντως για χαρη τους αλλαξα το  Avatar σε ενα που βρηκα απο εναν αγανακτισμενο χρηστη σε φορουμ του εξωτερικου. Για παρτη τους.

----------


## dkns

Παιδιά έχει καταφέρει κανεις να διαγράψει αρχεία του από το rapidshare? Όσες φορες και να τα σβήσω πάλι εκεί τα βρίσκω. wtf??

----------


## lofou

πρεπει να εχουν προβλημα... δοκιμασα και γω σήμερα να σβήσω και δεν τα καταφερα...

χτες σβήστηκαν μια χαρα...

εχω 47 γιγα... θα αφήσω 10.... 

θα κανω και μηνιαιο στη megaupload και σιγα σιγα θα την κανω...

----------


## psytransas

> εγω μενω 1ον γιατι εχω 20 γιγα αρχεια και 2ον γιατι οι ελληνες ανεβαζουν σε rapidshare μολισ αποφασισιυν να αλλαξουν την εκανα


Το πρωτο δεν ειναι προβλημα. Υπαρχει το Remote Upload και υποστηριζεται απο πολλους hosts. Υπαρχουν πολλοι uploaders που μετακινουν εκατονταδες GB με αυτο το τροπο.
Οσο για το δευτερο θα αλλαξει συντομα. Ηδη συζητιεται το θεμα σε πολλα φορουμ.

----------


## ZAGNA

Nα ενημερώσω τους φίλους πως στο εξωτερικό μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ μερίδα κόσμου έχει ήδη στραφεί στο HOTFILE . 

Δεν είναι ράδιο-αρβύλα. Συνεργάζομαι χρόνια με το εξωτερικό και είδα αυτή την αλλαγή όχι τώρα αλλά εδώ και μισό χρόνο + .

Έχω premium στο rs  και λήγει σε σε 120 μέρες. Αυτές είναι και οι τελευταίες τους. Δεν πρόκειται να ξανά - ανανεώσω . Ο λόγος μου συμβόλαιο. 
Εγώ το μόνο που κατάλαβα στην όλη υπόθεση είναι εμάς τους premium να μας αναγκάσουν εκτός από το rapid traffic left που είχαμε το όριο ανα μέρα, να μας το κάνουν ακόμα πιο μικρό δλδ 1Gb .
Απαράδεκτο.

----------


## Nozomi

> Nα ενημερώσω τους φίλους πως στο εξωτερικό μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ μερίδα κόσμου έχει ήδη στραφεί στο HOTFILE . 
> 
> Δεν είναι ράδιο-αρβύλα. Συνεργάζομαι χρόνια με το εξωτερικό και είδα αυτή την αλλαγή όχι τώρα αλλά εδώ και μισό χρόνο + .


Ότι πολλοί στρέφονται σε άλλους hosting-servers το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ, αλλά το hotfile δεν είναι αυτό που χρεώνει 9$/μήνα τα 100GB ?  :Thinking: 

Έχεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις μέ Rapidshare σε happy hours με 7 ευρώ/μήνα ?

----------


## elgriego

> Ότι πολλοί στρέφονται σε άλλους hosting-servers το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ, αλλά το hotfile δεν είναι αυτό που χρεώνει 9$/μήνα τα 100GB ? 
> 
> Έχεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις μέ Rapidshare σε happy hours με 7 ευρώ/μήνα ?


Δες εδω τις  τιμες για hotfile http://hotfile.com/premium.html

Οπως λοιπον βλεπεις το download ειναι unlimited και το upload ειναι 100GB, 600GB, 1200GB για λογαριασμοπυς διαρκειας 1 μηνα, 6 μηνες και 1 χρονο αντιστοιχα. Το rapidshare ουτε να το  αναφερουμε καλυτερα πια. Εμεις  το καναμε τοσο διασημο και βλεπουμε  τωρα πως προδιδει τους πελατες του.  

Έχεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις μέ Hotfile σε OpoiaHourNane με 9 δολαρια(περιπου 7 ευρω)/μηνα. 

Οσο θελεις και οχι σε Happy Hours και κουραφεξαλα που μας εχουν βαλει να τους τα σκαμε και να ξενυχταμε μετα τις 3 για να κατεβασουμε κατι με εκπτωση.

Το rapidshare αυτοκτονησε!!!!

----------


## mrsaccess

Προσωπικά πάντως αν είναι να πάω κάπου θα είναι στο megaupload. Είναι το μόνο που χρησιμοποιώ εκτός rapid και παρόλο που είμαι free χρήστης σχεδόν πάντα κατεβάζω με full. Μόνο και μόνο για αυτό αξίζουν και συνδρομή όταν οι άλλοι βάζουν cap στους free χρήστες 10 και 40kb/sec...

Το rapid επίσης μπορεί να είχε σπαστικά time limits αλλά σαν free χρήστης τη τελευταία φορά που το δοκίμασα κατέβηκαν χαλαρά 4GB σε 24 ώρες απλά βάζοντας τα links στο jdownloader.

----------


## gtklocker

Το JDownloader δεν είναι πολύ βαρύ;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Το JDownloader δεν είναι πολύ βαρύ;


ΟΧΙ.

εγω παντως που κινουμαι και σε ξενα φορουμ, 
οπως ανεβαζανε παντα (δηλαδη HF/MU/MS) βλεπω και τωρα, 
απλα θα αρχισουν τα RS links να ειναι λιγοτερα.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δες εδω τις  τιμες για hotfile http://hotfile.com/premium.html
> 
> Οπως λοιπον βλεπεις το download ειναι unlimited και το upload ειναι 100GB, 600GB, 1200GB για λογαριασμοπυς διαρκειας 1 μηνα, 6 μηνες και 1 χρονο αντιστοιχα.


Δεν κατάλαβες καλά, 
100/600/1200GB *Hot/Direct Linking*




> Q. What is hotlink/direct link download?
> A. Hotlink/direct download link enables you to* allow other users to download your files with premium privileges fast and easy.* Users given with hotlink/direct download link can instantly save the file,* without being a HotFile premium member.*


Δεν λεει κατι για όριο στο upload.

----------


## psolord

> Προσωπικά πάντως αν είναι να πάω κάπου θα είναι στο megaupload. Είναι το μόνο που χρησιμοποιώ εκτός rapid και παρόλο που είμαι free χρήστης σχεδόν πάντα κατεβάζω με full. Μόνο και μόνο για αυτό αξίζουν και συνδρομή όταν οι άλλοι βάζουν cap στους free χρήστες 10 και 40kb/sec...
> 
> Το rapid επίσης μπορεί να είχε σπαστικά time limits αλλά σαν free χρήστης τη τελευταία φορά που το δοκίμασα κατέβηκαν χαλαρά 4GB σε 24 ώρες απλά βάζοντας τα links στο jdownloader.


To καλό που έχει το Megaupload και το κάνει μακροπρόθεσμα (πολύ μακροπρόθεσμα όμως) τον καλύτερο filehoster, είναι η lifetime συνδρομή που έχει με 200 ευρώ. Πληρώνεις μία φορά και δεν ξαναπληρώνεις! Και έχουν και δύο οργανωμένα forums!

Υπάρχουν δύο προβλήματα όμως όσον αφορά τη lifetime.

Τι γίνεται άμα κλείσει? Και καλά να κλείσει μετά απο πάροδο 4 ετών, εντάξ, τα έβγαλες τα λεφτά σου. Οτιδήποτε νωρίτερα είναι χασούρα.

Επίσης είναι και το άλλο. Άμα σου κλέψει κανείς τους κωδικούς (το έχω πάθε τρεις φορές με το RS), λόγω του ότι δεν έχει limits, θα μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιεί και ο άλλος χωρίς να το καταλάβεις. Έτσι μπορεί να σου μπλοκάρουν το λογαριασμό και καλά επειδή τον χρησιμοποιούσαν παραπάνω από ένας χρήστης και να βρεθείς στον άσσο! :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

μολις κατεβασα 10 ΓΚΙΓΚΑ χαππυ χαππυ χρονο.
λολ

ταλαιπορια στο καλο

----------


## manicx

Επειδή τώρα θα μετράμε και τα happy hours, αυτά πως τα βρίσκουμε; Ποτέ δεν είχε χρειαστεί να τα ψάξω αλλά τώρα επιβάλλεται. Να κατεβάσω το πακέτο μου σε 4 rapids/day και να εκμεταλλευτώ το happy hours τουλάχιστο.

----------


## cranky

> Επειδή τώρα θα μετράμε και τα happy hours, αυτά πως τα βρίσκουμε;


3.00 πμ - 11.00 πμ, ώρες Ελλάδας.

----------


## psolord

> Επειδή τώρα θα μετράμε και τα happy hours, αυτά πως τα βρίσκουμε; Ποτέ δεν είχε χρειαστεί να τα ψάξω αλλά τώρα επιβάλλεται. Να κατεβάσω το πακέτο μου σε 4 rapids/day και να εκμεταλλευτώ το happy hours τουλάχιστο.


Θα ρυθμίσεις τον download manager σου να κατεβάζει από τις 3.00πμ έως τις 11.00πμ και ότι κατεβάζεις θα σου χρεώνει το 10%. :Wink: 

Το πρόγραμμα 4 rapids έχεις 1GB την ημέρα, που με τα Happy γίνονται 10GB την ημέρα. :Smile: 

Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιείς IDM.

----------


## Drillgr

Να ρωτησω, αυτο με το minimal/maximal package σημαινει οτι πχ. αν βαλω max το rapidmedium τοτε αν την μια μερα κατεβασω 2gb θα με ανεβασει στο πακετο αυτο και την επομενη μερα αν δεν κατεβασω τπτ θα με παει στο μικροτερο που εχω επιλεξει αυτοματα?
Η πρεπει χειροκινητα να παω και να το αλλαξω εγω?

----------


## psolord

Στα News λέει




> Our customers can now benefit from an *automatic* package downgrade according to their wishes.


Οπότε μάλλον αυτόματο είναι.

----------


## elgriego

> ΟΧΙ.
> 
> εγω παντως που κινουμαι και σε ξενα φορουμ,
> οπως ανεβαζανε παντα (δηλαδη HF/MU/MS) βλεπω και τωρα,
> απλα θα αρχισουν τα RS links να ειναι λιγοτερα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Σωστα...ποσο  λοιπον upload εχει κανεις???

----------


## manicx

> Θα ρυθμίσεις τον download manager σου να κατεβάζει από τις 3.00πμ έως τις 11.00πμ και ότι κατεβάζεις θα σου χρεώνει το 10%.
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα 4 rapids έχεις 1GB την ημέρα, που με τα Happy γίνονται 10GB την ημέρα.
> 
> Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιείς IDM.


Ε, γι'αυτό θέλω να 'κλέψω'. Με JDownloader είμαι... Έχει scheduling, μια χαρά. Thanks και για τις ώρες (thanks και για τον Cranky)

----------


## chadsmith

Η αλήθεια είναι πως μπλέξανε τα μπούτια τους εκεί στο Rapidshare και μαζί και εμείς με τις νέα πολιτική του:P. Έκανα ένα testάκι για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα.

1)Καταρχάς πλέον μπήκε η ρύθμηση (χτες νομίζω) του min και max πακέτο που θέλει ο καθένας όπως επίσης και το Next billing in...
2)Κάτι που παρατήσησα είναι το εξής:

Είχα το παλέτο small του 1GB ,4points/μέρα και άφησα γύρω στα ~200MB όπου αυτομάτος με πήγε στο επόμενο των 5GB ,20 points/μέρα αλλά τι έγινε .Όταν πήγε στο επόμενο δεν μου πρόσφερε άλλα 5GB αλλά 4GB ώστε μαζί με το 1 που είδη χάλασα =5GB ,να πληρώσω στην ουσία το πακέτο των 5GB των 20 points κατευθείαν και όχι και τα 2 (20+4 points δλδ).Αυτό θα συμβαίνει και στα ποιό μεγάλα πακέτα λογικά .Τώρα μένει να δω αν θα με γυρίσει αυτόματα στο πακέτο ή θα μείνει στο Medium.

Αρκετά δύσκολο να το συνηθήσει κάποιος το νέο σύστημα πάντως..πρέπει να μετράς και το kb.:P

----------


## cranky

> Τώρα μένει να δω αν θα με γυρίσει αυτόματα στο πακέτο ή θα μείνει στο Medium.


Δεν πρόκειται.
Πρέπει να το γυρίσεις μόνος σου χειροκίνητα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σωστα...ποσο  λοιπον upload εχει κανεις???


παροτι εχω lifetime λογαριασμο, 
δεν ανεβαζω πολυ πραμα.

δεν μου εχει ουτε μπαρα ουτε τιποτα, 
δεν αναφερει οριο, *μαλλον* είναι unlimited
αλλα δεν το ξερω με σιγουρια, ενας "επαγγελματιας" uploader θα πρεπει να σου απαντήσει.

Edit: [ Τωρα που το ξαναειδα unlimited ειναι., λεπτομερειες εδώ ]
στο megaupload για να μπεις στο reward system πρεπει να το επιλεξεις και πιανει αρχεια* μόνο μεχρι 100ΜΒ*


το κακο με το hotlinking (οπως *παντου* αλλωστε)
είναι οτι εταιριες με IT που κοβουν τα sharing sites, 
και παλι δεν μπορουν να κατεβασουν.

----------


## and64

Δεν την πολυ παλεύει μου φαίνεται το σύστημα. Μολις τσέκαρα οτι χρεώνει απλά και μόνο οταν προσθέτω links στον idm!!!!! :Evil:  Eβαλα 5 links, 4 100αρια + 1 9αρι και μου χρέωσε 6kb, αμα βάλω καμια 50αρια 200αρια δλδ... :Very angry:

----------


## andreyas

> Το JDownloader δεν είναι πολύ βαρύ;



OXI, εγώ με WinXp 500MB RAM, INTEL CORE2 @1,83GHZ, τον χρησιμοποιώ σαν απλός χρήστης rapid (no premium). Εχει αυτόματα IP reconnect, shut down, και προσθέτει τα links αυτόματα με το copy ,ελέγχοντας αν είναi on line. Και είναι Free. :One thumb up:

----------


## limit

> Να ρωτησω, αυτο με το minimal/maximal package σημαινει οτι πχ. αν βαλω max το rapidmedium τοτε αν την μια μερα κατεβασω 2gb θα με ανεβασει στο πακετο αυτο και την επομενη μερα αν δεν κατεβασω τπτ θα με παει στο μικροτερο που εχω επιλεξει αυτοματα?
> Η πρεπει χειροκινητα να παω και να το αλλαξω εγω?


Ακρβώς. 

Επίσης αν έχεις πχ στο Max το RapiMedium θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μέχρι 5GB. Δλδ αν θες να κατεβάσεις 6GB δε θα σε αφήσει παρά μόνο την επόμενη μέρα που θα έχει γίνει traffic renewal. 
Είναι ένας τρόπος να ελέγχεις το traffic σου, πόσο κατεβάζεις και κατά συνέπεια πόσα rapids χρεώνεσαι!

----------


## psolord

> Δεν την πολυ παλεύει μου φαίνεται το σύστημα. Μολις τσέκαρα οτι χρεώνει απλά και μόνο οταν προσθέτω links στον idm!!!!! Eβαλα 5 links, 4 100αρια + 1 9αρι και μου χρέωσε 6kb, αμα βάλω καμια 50αρια 200αρια δλδ...


Έλα βρε συ, 6KB! :Razz: 

Πάντως μου φαίνεται ότι ο IDM αρχίζει να κατεβάζει με το που κλικάρεις το λινκ! Τραβάει δηλαδή κάποια δεδομένα όπως και να έχει!

----------


## and64

> Έλα βρε συ, 6KB!
> 
> Πάντως μου φαίνεται ότι ο IDM αρχίζει να κατεβάζει με το που κλικάρεις το λινκ! Τραβάει δηλαδή κάποια δεδομένα όπως και να έχει!


Οχι, το χω απενεργοποιήσει αυτό απο τα settings. 

Δεν είναι τα 6kb ρε συ, ασε που δεν έβαλα και τπτ σοβαρό να κατεβάασω, αλλά μου τη δίνει η λογική του να μου τρώει εστω και 1kb απλά για να τσεκάρει τα αρχεία!!

----------


## mrsaccess

Μάλλον το IDM στα τρώει και όχι το rapidshare. Υποθέτω ξεκινά να τα κατεβάζει για να δει το μέγεθός τους και σταματά αμέσως.

----------


## loukoumaki

Τα  έκαναν τατάνα ....δεν ασχολούμε άλλο βαρέθηκα ...hotfile έρχομαι .

----------


## elgriego

Εγω την εκανα ηδη προς hotfile . Πληρωσα 7.3 ευρω για ενα μηνα ετσι για δοκιμη και μεχρι στιγμης με δακρυα στα ματια βλεπω την γραμμη μου να τερματιζει στα 2ΜΒ/δ και να μην ανησυχω εαν περασω καποιο οριο γιατι το hotfile δεν εχει οριο κατεβασματος. Τι ανακουφιση!!! Και δουλευει και με  flashget μια χαρα.

Εξω οι  Γερμανοι!!!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

στο Hotfile μπορείς να μαζέψεις πόντους χωρίς να κάνεις register ;

----------


## and64

> Μάλλον το IDM στα τρώει και όχι το rapidshare. Υποθέτω ξεκινά να τα κατεβάζει για να δει το μέγεθός τους και σταματά αμέσως.


Tώρα που το λες είναι αρκετά πιθανό! Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δοκιμάσω jdownloader να δω αν κάνει το ίδιο.

Ελπίζω να διορθωθεί σε μελλοντικό update αν είναι όντως bug του idm...

----------


## mrsaccess

Πιστεύω πως αν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τα direct downloads στο πίνακα ελέγχου του rapidshare τότε και το jdownloader θα κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## and64

Ναι, direct εχω. Τεσπα, οταν ειμαι σπίτι θα το τσεκάρω

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά με το hotfile μπορείς να ανανεώνεις τον λογαριασμό σου με πόντους όπως στο rapid ...δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καμιά πληροφορία .

----------


## LOUKAS32

ακομη να μου απαντησουν....πολυ ομορφα

----------


## mixlis

megaupload πλεον  :Clap: 
+ αμα εισαι free member το wait παει απο 45δευτ. σε 25  :One thumb up:

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση ....Μπορείς σε κάποιο από τα 2 megaupload η  hotfile  να ανανεώνεις λογαριασμό από πόντους που μαζεύεις ....;;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση ....Μπορείς σε κάποιο από τα 2 megaupload η  hotfile  να ανανεώνεις λογαριασμό από πόντους που μαζεύεις ....;;;


http://www.megaupload.com/?c=rewards

----------


## loukoumaki

> http://www.megaupload.com/?c=rewards


thanks vaggo ...to hotfile δεν έχει τέτοια ;;;; :ROFL:

----------


## vaggospat13

> thanks vaggo ...to hotfile δεν έχει τέτοια ;;;;


http://hotfile.com/affiliate.html εδω εζει κατι αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη τι ενοει ακριβως πολυ μπερδεμα

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι αλλά και 10 ευρώ για έναν μήνα δεν είναι πολλά ;;;;

----------


## DreamAxe

> http://hotfile.com/affiliate.html εδω εζει κατι αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη τι ενοει ακριβως πολυ μπερδεμα


Δεν έχει σχέση αυτό, είναι για affiliates (κατα κάποιο τρόπο συνεργάτες) όχι για ανταμοιβή σε στυλ rapidpoints.

----------


## stathis argitis

Παιδιά τώρα που αχολήθηκα κι εγώ με την μέτρηση του τι βάζω στον flashget για κατέβασμα και το τι μου χρεώνεται στα logs του rapidshare είναι απίστευτο. Σχεδόν μου χρεώνει 2/3 επιπλέον αυτού που κατέβασα.

Πριν από κάποιους μήνες το είχα ξανατσεκάρει και με έκλεβε πολύ λιγότερο το flashget.

Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο εργαλείο κατεβάσματος που να κρατάει ιστορικό των λήψεων και να σε ειδοποιεί αν έχεις ξανακατεβάσει αυτό το link, να μπορεί να δουλεύει σε συνεργασία με κάποιο plugin όπως το flashgot που από τον  browser να εισάγει εύκολα τα links στο εργαλείο κατεβάσματος ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΕΒΕΙ TRAFFIC ;

Eγώ κρατάω μέχρι τώρα το flashget για αυτά τα facilities εκεί έχω ιστορικό λήψεων 3 ετών πολλές χιλιάδες links.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vaggospat13

> ναι αλλά και 10 ευρώ για έναν μήνα δεν είναι πολλά ;;;;


για μενα π ανεβαζω κι ολας 1 φορα θα πληρωσω μετα θα εχω τους ποντους

........Auto merged post: vaggospat13 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν έχει σχέση αυτό, είναι για affiliates (κατα κάποιο τρόπο συνεργάτες) όχι για ανταμοιβή σε στυλ rapidpoints.


σωστο δεν βγαζεις ποντους βγαζεις  λιγα δολαρια κοιτα
Earn money while uploading and sharing your files with your friends. Our affiliate program is open for every registered member in our site. We have a flexible rate for each of your files.

----------


## loukoumaki

vaggo το megaupload δίνει και λεφτά σε κάποια POint η απλά είναι μύθος ;;;

----------


## vaggospat13

> vaggo το megaupload δίνει και λεφτά σε κάποια POint η απλά είναι μύθος ;;;


δεν εχω πρωσωπικη εμπειρια αλλα για να το λεει στο σιτε λογικα δεν θα μας κοροιδευουν
ps 1000000 points ειναι παρα πολλοι

----------


## loukoumaki

1 πόντος είναι ένα Zip αρχείο των 100 ?

----------


## vaggospat13

> 1 πόντος είναι ένα Zip αρχείο των 100 ?


TOS Compliance

No awards will be given to users whose files violate our terms of service.

Premium membership required

Making real money with the Megaupload Rewards program is for paying premium members only. Non-premium users can still collect points and redeem them for premium memberships, but in order to redeem points for money, you must have obtained your premium membership through PayPal or one of our other credit card processors.

What is a qualifying download?

Up to one download per IP address per file per day will be counted. Downloads from certain countries or territories do not qualify. Click here for the current list of qualifying countries.

Absolutely no fraud

You will be disqualified and banned if you try to manipulate the results. Automated mass downloads are easily detected and strictly forbidden.

Only files up to 100 MB

Files larger than 100 MB do not qualify for the Rewards program.

----------


## thanasis38

πως γινεται να μεταφερω τα αρχεια  μου στο hotfile? μπορουν να τα ανεβασουν αυτοι?

----------


## vaggospat13

> 1 πόντος είναι ένα Zip αρχείο των 100 ?


TOS Compliance

No awards will be given to users whose files violate our terms of service.

Premium membership required

Making real money with the Megaupload Rewards program is for paying premium members only. Non-premium users can still collect points and redeem them for premium memberships, but in order to redeem points for money, you must have obtained your premium membership through PayPal or one of our other credit card processors.

What is a qualifying download?

Up to one download per IP address per file per day will be counted. Downloads from certain countries or territories do not qualify. Click here for the current list of qualifying countries.

Absolutely no fraud

You will be disqualified and banned if you try to manipulate the results. Automated mass downloads are easily detected and strictly forbidden.

Only files up to 100 MB

Files larger than 100 MB do not qualify for the Rewards program.
απλα παιρνεις ποντους για αρχεια 100MB και κατω

----------


## DreamAxe

> Only files up to 100 MB
> 
> Files larger than 100 MB do not qualify for the Rewards program.


Μεγάλη ανοησία καθώς αυτό ήταν και το πρόβλημα του RS όπου αντί να ανεβάσει ο uploader ένα αρχείο των 200MB το έσπαγε σε 4*50 για επιπλέον πόντους. Αν ήθελαν να κάνουν κάτι καλό μπορούσαν να βάλουν το όριο για την ανταμοιβή να είναι απο 150MB και πάνω.

----------


## fadasma

Και με το jdownloader ισχύει το ίδιο. Μετά τον έλεγχο των αρχείων φαίνεται σαν να έχω κατεβάσει το 1/3 των αρχείων. Μάλλον πρέπει να το έχουν ρυθμίσει έτσι το RS, κάτι σαν minimum download.

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνουν αρχεία των 200 , και στο κάθε αρχείο θα παίρνεις 1 πόντο ε;

----------


## vaggospat13

> δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνουν αρχεία των 200 , και στο κάθε αρχείο θα παίρνεις 1 πόντο ε;


οχι παιρνεις 1 ποντο για καθε κατεβασμα  αρχειου αρκει να ειναι μικροτερο απο 100MB

----------


## thanasis38

> πως γινεται να μεταφερω τα αρχεια  μου στο hotfile? μπορουν να τα ανεβασουν αυτοι?


ξερει καποιος να μου απαντησει?

----------


## frenty

> δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνουν αρχεία των 200 , και στο κάθε αρχείο θα παίρνεις 1 πόντο ε;


+ αυτούς τους περιορισμούς



> What is a qualifying download?
> 
> *Up to one download per IP address per file per day will be counted. Downloads from certain countries or territories do not qualify.*

----------


## vaggospat13

> ξερει καποιος να μου απαντησει?


μπες στο upload μετα πατα εκει π λεει remote και μετα βαλε τα λινκ π θες (τα αρχεια π θες να κανεις μεταφορα πρεπει ν ναι στην επιλογη 	TrafficShare

----------


## thanasis38

> μπες στο upload μετα πατα εκει π λεει remote και μετα βαλε τα λινκ π θες (τα αρχεια π θες να κανεις μεταφορα πρεπει ν ναι στην επιλογη 	TrafficShare


μου βγαζει σφαλμα
24 downloads failed Content-Type is text/html

----------


## stratis11

Βρήκα αυτό εδώ στα faq του rapidshare που εξηγεί γιατί πολλοί download managers κατεβάζουν πολλά περισσότερα δεδομένα από όσα αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε αρχείο. 




> Please be aware that some download managers do not handle the download with several streams correctly and produce more traffic, which will be accumulated to your traffic. We recommend the use of RapidShareManager, which you can use at no additional cost.


Η εμπειρία μου είναι πως για μία ταινία 700mb χωρισμένη σε 7 τμήματα των 100mb μπορεί ο download manager να κατεβάσει από 5 έως και 20mb επιπλέον για το κάθε τμήμα και συνολικά να χρεωθείς από 35 έως 210mb extra.

Αυτό το μπορεί να το παρατηρήσει ο καθένας βλέποντας τι κατεβαίνει σε πραγματικό χρόνο: θα δει ότι έχουν κατέβει 73mb για παράδειγμα και ξαφνικά θα πέσει το νούμερο στα 70mb και θα συνεχίσει από εκεί. Αυτα τα 3mb είναι τα χαμένα, κατέβηκαν αλλά για κάποιο λόγο (ήταν χαλασμένα ή περιττά) δε χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και απορρίφθηκαν. Παίζει ρόλο επίσης και σε πόσα παράλληλα τμήματα κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο. Υποθέτω λιγότερα = λιγότερα mb χαμένα.

----------


## vaggospat13

> μου βγαζει σφαλμα
> 24 downloads failed Content-Type is text/html


τονιζω τα λινκ π ανεβαζεις πρεπει στις επιλογες του rapidshare να ειναι επιλεγμενα το 
traffic share ...

----------


## thanasis38

> τονιζω τα λινκ π ανεβαζεις πρεπει στις επιλογες του rapidshare να ειναι επιλεγμενα το 
> traffic share ...


αυτο δεν το καταλαβα. μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις σε παρακαλω τι εννοεις?

----------


## vaggospat13

> αυτο δεν το καταλαβα. μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις σε παρακαλω τι εννοεις?



εισαι στη rapidshare πας εδω FileManager βρισκεις το αρχει π θες καπου διπλα στο αρχειο λεει download mode και μετα διαλεγεις trafficshare προσοχη καθως το μεγεθος του αρχειου π θα κανεις trafficshare αφαιρειται απο το Traffic left

----------


## loukoumaki

καλά δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα zip 95 mb είσαι οκ ?Πάντως το rapid πρέπει να έχασε αρκετό κόσμο γιατί αρχίζουν να βάζουν ανακοινώσεις στην πρώτη σελίδα περί HappyHour at RapidShare. χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## vaggospat13

> καλά δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα zip 95 mb είσαι οκ ?Πάντως το rapid πρέπει να έχασε αρκετό κόσμο γιατί αρχίζουν να βάζουν ανακοινώσεις στην πρώτη σελίδα περί HappyHour at RapidShare. χαχαχαχαχ


εισαι οκ ακομα κ 5Mb να εχεις

----------


## spartak

> ακομη να μου απαντησουν....πολυ ομορφα


Ούτε εμένα έχουν απαντήσει στο email που τους έστειλα την Τετάρτη

Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον με το νέο συστημα είναι ότι κανείς δεν οφελείται αγοράζοντας πάνω από 1000 πόντους τη φορά. Το κόστος παραμένει το ίδιο απο εκεί και πάνω. Ενώ παλιότερα αν έπαιρνες μια μακροχρόνια συνδρομή (π.χ. 1 έτος) είχες μείωση του κόστους/ημέρα, τώρα δεν ισχύει το ίδιο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συμφέρει να πληρώνεις μέχρι 1000 rapids και όταν τα εξαντλείς να αγοράζεις πάλι άλλα 1000 (9,95 ευρω)

ολα αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι κάποιος επιθυμεί να συνεχίσει να εχει premium

----------


## thanasis38

bye bye rapidshare. αντε γιατι το παραξεφτιλησανε....

----------


## loukoumaki

τελικά ποιο είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή μετά το rapid ......και σε down αλλά και σε up

----------


## vaggospat13

> τελικά ποιο είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή μετά το rapid ......και σε down αλλά και σε up


megaupload απο μενα γιατι κατεβαζεις κ ανεβαζεις οσο θες χωρις οριο και αν εισαι uploader μια φορα θα πληρωσεις
εγω επειδη κατεβαζω πολυ απο ελληνικα σιτε θα παραμεινω ραπιντ μεχρι να δω τι θα γινει

----------


## loukoumaki

megaupload ...έχει upload από ftp ...γιατί μια φορά δοκίμασα τον manager και έκανε κάτι χρόνια .

----------


## prodromosfan

καιρος να τον ξαναδοκιμασεις, 
πιανει το top της συνδεσης μου [(-10%) επειδη εχω voip λογω qos του router)]

----------


## -21grams

> megaupload ...έχει upload από ftp ...γιατί μια φορά δοκίμασα τον manager και έκανε κάτι χρόνια .


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι αλλά μέχρι πρότινος ο *dedicated manager* (το setup του οποίου το Kaspersky 2011 αναγνωρίζει ως κακόβουλο λογισμικό!) είχε *ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ διακυμάνσεις*.
Κάποιες φορές δε, υπήρχε απόλυτη καθίζηση (= μηδενική ταχύτητα) για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.
Απ' την άλλη μεριά έχει το πλεονέκτημα του pause/resume, πολύ χρήσιμο αν χρειαστεί να κλείσεις το PC ή έχεις ασταθή γραμμή...
Εγώ πάντως (έχοντας ζυγίσει τα υπέρ & κατά) ανεβάζω ΜΟΝΟ μέσω web browser.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το VoIP επηρεάζει το bandwidth MONO στις περιπτώσεις που κάνεις ή δέχεσαι κλήσεις - καταναλώνει έως 6~10 kByte/sec απ' το διαθέσιμο upload rate.

----------


## Razr

Παιδιά οι εξελίξεις αυτές στο rapidshare είναι ΠΟΛΥ απογοητευτικές (γτπ για την ακρίβεια!) και βλέπω να την κάνω και εγώ...ανάμεσα σε hotfile και netload τη προτείνεται?

----------


## prodromosfan

ο megaupload manager είναι πανβαρυς (για κακοβουλο λογισμικο false alarm μου κανει)
μεσω web browser νομιζω οτι ισχυει το resume εφοσον εισαι logged in.
(το ST780 παντα κραταει αυτο το 10% δηλαδη 10kb στο ανεβασμα, ειναι ετσι ρυθμισμενο)

----------


## thanasis38

> Παιδιά οι εξελίξεις αυτές στο rapidshare είναι ΠΟΛΥ απογοητευτικές (γτπ για την ακρίβεια!) και βλέπω να την κάνω και εγώ...ανάμεσα σε hotfile και netload τη προτείνεται?


hotfile!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

πάντως σε forum αν δεις πιο πολύ παίζει το megaupload ...Και νομίζω ότι σου προσφαίρει ακόμα πιο πολλά ...Έτσι δεν είναι ;;;

----------


## thanasis38

τα περισσοτερα ξενα φορουμ ανεβαζουν σε hotfile. το megaupload το χρησιμοποιουσαν πιο παλια

----------


## vaggospat13

> τα περισσοτερα ξενα φορουμ ανεβαζουν σε hotfile. το megaupload το χρησιμοποιουσαν πιο παλια


οντως το hotfile παιζει περισσοτερο

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή πρακτικά το hotfile δίνει τα ίδια με το megaupload ; Πάντως το ftp που το χρησιμοποίησα για να ανεβάσω ένα αρχείο τα πήγαινε πολύ καλά με τον filezilla

----------


## Nozomi

> Δες εδω τις  τιμες για hotfile http://hotfile.com/premium.html
> 
> Οπως λοιπον βλεπεις το download ειναι unlimited και το upload ειναι 100GB, 600GB, 1200GB για λογαριασμοπυς διαρκειας 1 μηνα, 6 μηνες και 1 χρονο αντιστοιχα. Το rapidshare ουτε να το  αναφερουμε καλυτερα πια. Εμεις  το καναμε τοσο διασημο και βλεπουμε  τωρα πως προδιδει τους πελατες του.  
> 
> Έχεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις μέ Hotfile σε OpoiaHourNane με 9 δολαρια(περιπου 7 ευρω)/μηνα. 
> 
> Οσο θελεις και οχι σε Happy Hours και κουραφεξαλα που μας εχουν βαλει να τους τα σκαμε και να ξενυχταμε μετα τις 3 για να κατεβασουμε κατι με εκπτωση.
> 
> Το rapidshare αυτοκτονησε!!!!


Σόρυ, προφανώς μπέρδεψα το upload με το download.

Όντως το rapidshare αυτοκτόνησε, και όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψε κάποιος δεν θα υπολογίζω με μαθηματικό τύπο τον όγκο αρχείων που επιθυμώ να κατεβάσω...

----------


## Razr

πάντως είναι λίγα τα ψωμιά του rapidshare...

----------


## loukoumaki

αν δεις και τα αντίστοιχα hotfile και mega θα δεις ότι είναι σταθερά στην κορυφή .....Ελπίζω να είναι αξιόπιστα ....
Στο hotfile μπορείς τελικά να ανανεώσεις πόντους γιατί για εκεί με βλέπω .Μάλλον

----------


## Razr

Όντως:
megaupload.com


hotfile.com

----------


## loukoumaki

τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με το Hotfile είναι ο νέος διάδοχος της πόλης .....;

----------


## Razr

Πάντως σαν νούμερα φαίνεται ότι η διαφορά σε content μεταξύ του rapidshare και των υπολοίπων είναι χαώδης και είναι φυσικό επειδή είναι ένα απο τα πρώτα services που στήθηκαν αυτό το λέω βάση του Sites Linking in stat που έχει το alexa, αναλυτικότερα πάει κάπως έτσι

rapidshare.co *37* alexa traffic rank, *111,879* sites linking in
mediafire.com *64* traffic rank, *60,221* sites linking in
4shared.com *69* traffic rank, *44,988* sites linking in
hotfile.com *82* traffic rank, *15,855* sites linking in
megaupload.com *86* traffic rank, *67,888* sites linking in

αυτό σημαίνει ότι το megaupload.com πρέπει να έχει (λογικά) το 2ο περισσότερο content μετά από το rapidshare όποτε άρχισα να μπερδεύομαι και εγώ για το τι θα αποφασίσω τελικά  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Razr πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιδιά έχεις κανείς άποψη για αυτό εδώ το service? http://www.mydownloader.net/




> *Filehostings*
> We are supporting downloads from all major filesharing services: RapidShare.com, MegaUpload.com, DepositFiles.com, Easy-share.com, Uploaded.to, Netload.in, Oron.com, Turbobit.net, SharingMatrix.com, Letitbit.net.
> *Less payment*
> Your paying only for our service but you get the opportunity to use all premium features from all supporting filehostings. You don't need pay all of them.
> *Rapid Download*
> Speed connection is the same as "Premium" user
> *Accessibility*
> You can download files through our application or through the our website. Easy to use!

----------


## loukoumaki

το θέμα είναι ότι τα 111,879 θα είναι ενεργά Links γιατί έτσι αλλάζουν πολύ τα πράγματα .

----------


## djanton

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι...τελη αυγουστου ληγει η συνδρομη μου,θα μου ερθει μαιλ που θα μου λεει αν θελω να ανανεωσω για 1/3/6/12 μηνες κλπ. η θα μου λεει να αγορασω ενα απο τα πακετα small/medium κλπ.
επισης απο ανανεωσεις συνδρομης εχω 38000 free rapidpoints,με αυτους τι γινεται?ειδα κατι για redeem μεχρι 6/7 αλλα δεν λειτουργει στο σχετικο παραθυρο που ανοιγει...

----------


## limit

Εγώ εκεί που χαλάστηκα σήμερα είναι στο εξής:

1. Έχω βάλει min: Rapidsmall & max: Rapidbig.
2. Κατεβάζω μια ταινία HD 12GB. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να με πάει στο Rapidbig (λογικό λόγω επιλογής μου) και να με χρεώσει με ανάλογα rapids.
3. Βλέπω ότι έχω ακόμα 8GB και λέω ας κατεβάσω άλλη μια αφού έχω τη δυνατότητα και να μην πάνε χαμένα τα rapids.
4. Και παρατηρώ ότι με έχει ξαναχρεώσει με άλλα τόσα rapids (rapidbig)

Ο λόγος ήταν ότι η σημείωση που έχει στα settings next billing είναι ο χρόνος που σου απομένει μέχρι να ξαναχρεωθείς το πακέτο που βρίσκεσαι. Δλδ εγώ είχα κατεβάσει 12GB και μου είχαν μείνει 2 ώρες. Επειδή δε πρόλαβα σε 2 ώρες να κατεβάσω 6GB με παέι από την αρχή και βάζει στο Rapidbig αφου 5GB<6GB<20GB και με ξαναχρεώνει.
Τώρα έχω ακόμα 20ώρες και μέσα σε αυτές θα μπορέσω να καταβάσω 20-6=14 GB χωρίς να ξαναχρεώθω.

Έλεος. Μαθηματική επιστήμη!!

----------


## -21grams

Μία βοήθεια αν δεν κάνει κόπο:
Αντίθετα με τους περισσότερους από εσάς ΔΕΝ έχω (σε μόνιμη βάση) premium account στο Rapidshare.
Έχω όμως -ή καλύτερα ΕΙΧΑ- "*Free Collector's Account*" το οποίο και μετατράπηκε ΧΩΡΙΣ την συγκατάθεση μου σε Premium.
[Η μετατροπή συνέβη την 1η Ιουλίου και συνοδευόταν από αντίστοιχο ενημερωτικό e-mail με τα νέα login στοιχεία]
Ο νέος λογαριασμός δε, παραμένει ανενεργός έως ότου κάνω convert τα Freepoints/Rapidpoints που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί.

Το θέμα είναι από την μία πλευρά ΔΕΝ θέλω να έχω καθόλη την διάρκεια του χρόνου premium account (τίθεται θέμα χώρου στους σκληρούς κλπ), από την άλλη δεν έχω ιδέα τι γίνεται μετά τις 6 Ιουλίου που είναι και η καταληκτική ημερομηνία.
Αν δεν κάνω δηλ. convert τους όποιους πόντους εντός των προσεχών 2 ημερών, ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΤΡΑΦΙ;
Θα μπορώ π.χ. να τους αξιοποιήσω (μετατρέψω) όταν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ τους χρειάζομαι ή στις 6 Ιουλίου *λήγει ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ η διορία*;

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω screenshot και πείτε μου την γνώμη σας.



(Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων)
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι θα προτιμούσα να ενεργοποιήσω τον Premium λογαριασμό το φθινόπωρο, ΟΧΙ μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο.

----------


## fadasma

> Εγώ εκεί που χαλάστηκα σήμερα είναι στο εξής:
> 
> 1. Έχω βάλει min: Rapidsmall & max: Rapidbig.
> 2. Κατεβάζω μια ταινία HD 12GB. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να με πάει στο Rapidbig (λογικό λόγω επιλογής μου) και να με χρεώσει με ανάλογα rapids.
> 3. Βλέπω ότι έχω ακόμα 8GB και λέω ας κατεβάσω άλλη μια αφού έχω τη δυνατότητα και να μην πάνε χαμένα τα rapids.
> 4. Και παρατηρώ ότι με έχει ξαναχρεώσει με άλλα τόσα rapids (rapidbig)
> 
> Ο λόγος ήταν ότι η σημείωση που έχει στα settings next billing είναι ο χρόνος που σου απομένει μέχρι να ξαναχρεωθείς το πακέτο που βρίσκεσαι. Δλδ εγώ είχα κατεβάσει 12GB και μου είχαν μείνει 2 ώρες. Επειδή δε πρόλαβα σε 2 ώρες να κατεβάσω 6GB με παέι από την αρχή και βάζει στο Rapidbig αφου 5GB<6GB<20GB και με ξαναχρεώνει.
> Τώρα έχω ακόμα 20ώρες και μέσα σε αυτές θα μπορέσω να καταβάσω 20-6=14 GB χωρίς να ξαναχρεώθω.
> ...


Δεν είναι λογικό. Μετά το billing έπρεπε να σου δώσει 1Gb + 8Gb που σου είχαν περισσέψει δηλ σύνολο 9Gb και να σε χρεώσει μόνο για το Rapidsmall.
Τα Gb που έχεις πληρώσει αλλά δεν έχεις καταναλώσει *μεταφέρονται* στο επόμενο billing.

----------


## LOUKAS32

ακομη να μου απαντησουν....15000 free rapidpoints και καθονται

----------


## ariadgr

@-21grams:
στη θέση σου θα τους μετέτρεπα όσο μπορώ...

----------


## limit

> Δεν είναι λογικό. Μετά το billing έπρεπε να σου δώσει 1Gb + 8Gb που σου είχαν περισσέψει δηλ σύνολο 9Gb και να σε χρεώσει μόνο για το Rapidsmall.
> Τα Gb που έχεις πληρώσει αλλά δεν έχεις καταναλώσει *μεταφέρονται* στο επόμενο billing.


Και όμως δε μου μεταφέρθηκαν. Με ξεκίνησε από την αρχή τόσο σε traffic όσο και σε χρέωση rapids

----------


## Aias

Τους εστειλα ενα ωραιο μαιλ επειδη με εχουν στο big και δεν μπορω να γυρισω πισω...Γινεται αυτοματα αυτο?

----------


## Banditgr

Το κάνεις μόνος σου από τα settings, επιλέγεις δηλαδή μικρότερο πακέτο.

----------


## Aias

> Το κάνεις μόνος σου από τα settings, επιλέγεις δηλαδή μικρότερο πακέτο.


*Please note that a downgraded package will be activated on the next  day.*

*Your minimal  package:*Lowest possible  packageRapidSmallRapidMediumRapidBigRapidSupersizeRapidBusiness
*Your maximal package:*UnrestrictedRapidSmallRapidMediumRapidBigRapidSupersizeRapidBusiness
*Next billing in:*11 hours 40  minutes 


Βαζω πανω Rapidsmall και κατω Rapidmedium αλλα βγαζει ERROR: rperday is bigger than maxrperday. Consider adjusting maxrperday.

Καλα τους εχω στειλει τρελο μαιλ κραξηματος.Δεν το βλεπω να μενω μετα απο 3-4 χρονια που το δουλευω.Κριμα που το κανανε σαν τα μουτρα τους.

----------


## aleex

εμένα πάντως που έκανα ετήσια ανανέωση πριν κανα μήνα κ μου έδωσαν κ κάποιους πόντους γι' αυτό βλέπω ότι με το ρυθμό που κατεβάζω μόνο happy hours συνήθως στο μίνιμου πακέτο θα έχω rs με τα 55 ευρώ που έδωσα για πάνω από 5 χρόνια ...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό όμως ... το θέμα είναι ότι έχει περιοριστεί το content κ μάλλον θα περιοριστεί κι άλλο ... 

για σοβαρό downloading προσεχώς άλλοι τρόποι όπως usenet .... δλδ ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις κ στη ζωή δεν υπάρχει τπτ τσάμπα ... που θα πει 200 ευρώ το χρόνο για unlimited downloading (κ φτηνότερα με πακέτα ογκοχρεώσεων) 24/7 k full content ....

----------


## limit

Απλά έλεος!!



Αντί να με πάρει στο RapidSmall που το έχω επιλέξει ως min με κρατάει στο RapidBig και με χρεώνει με τα ανάλογα rapids.
Επιπλεόν, λόγω του storage έχω επιλέξει το παρακάτω: _"Your files use storage space of 50 GB or more. If you wish to avoid an automatic upgrade to the "RapidBig" hosting package or higher, just activate the option "Automatically delete inactive files" in your account settings."_

Megaupload έρχομαι. 

Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή να κοιτάμε τα settings μας κάθε 3-4 ώρες για να δουμε πόσο χρεωνόμαστε!!

----------


## Banditgr

Ακριβώς. Τσάμπα η ταλαιπωρία παίδες. Υπάρχουν μια χαρά providers με unlimited download (προς το παρόν αλλά what the hell) και πάνω κάτω την ίδια χρέωση. Ούτε happy, ούτε unhappy hours, ούτε να θυμηθώ να κατεβάσω το πακέτο πριν πέσω για ύπνο, ούτε προγραμματισμός downloads, ούτε μέτρημα, ούτε συστήματα εξισώσεων για τα rapids. Let rapidshare die.

----------


## limit

> Ούτε happy, ούτε unhappy hours, ούτε να θυμηθώ να κατεβάσω το πακέτο πριν πέσω για ύπνο, ούτε προγραμματισμός downloads, ούτε μέτρημα, ούτε συστήματα εξισώσεων για τα rapids.


+oo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά που καταλήξατε τελικά ...Σε πιο θα πάτε hotfile η megauoload?

----------


## limit

Megaupload!

----------


## loukoumaki

πες ένα καλό λόγο για να με πείσεις γιατί ακόμα δεν ξέρω που να πάω .

----------


## limit

Κοίταξε σε πολλά poll που έχουν γίνει βγαίνει το εξής:
1. Rapidshare
2. Megaupload
3. Hotfile

Οπότε σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω και:
*Για τους free users*
- Kατεβάζεις με 500 kb/σ και πάνω
- Όταν τελειώσεις να κατεβάζεις 1 part μετά μπορείς αμέσως να ξανακατεβάσεις αμέσως χωρίς να περιμένεις 15 λεπτά πχ όπως στο rs και 30 λεπτά όπως είναι στο hotfile
- Με free membership άμα "ανεβάζεις" μπορείς να πάρεις premium account, ακόμα και να κερδίσεις λεφτά 

*Για τους premium users*
- Tα γνωστά απεριόριστο download όλη την μέρα χωρίς όριο
- Kατεβάζεις με την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις

Επιπλέον έχει και happy hour: 
_"The details
Every weekday between 9:00 AM and 11:00 AM UTC you get free premium privileges.
You can download unlimited files at full speed during the Mega happy hour.
You can use the premium features in our Mega Manager during the Mega happy hour.

The requirements
You need to be logged in with a free account to receive the premium privileges during the Mega happy hour.
You need to have the Mega Toolbar installed on your PC. "_

Tέλος, είναι (νομίζω) πιο παλιό από το Hotfile.

----------


## ToFonikoAgouri

Ντάξει, τελειωτικό χτύπημα στους πελάτες του το Rapidshare. Τι αηδίες είναι αυτά τα νέα μέτρα χρέωσης? Daily rapidz? Rapid packages? 
Τι στο διάολο, τι τους χάλαγε στο παλιό σύστημα? Γιατί το αλλάζουν με κάτι τόσο χαζό, και εν μέσω τέτοιας μάχης με το MegaUpload? Πλήρωνες για συγκεκριμένους μήνες, χρησιμοποιούσες το account για όσο είχες πληρώσει. Καθαρά πράμματα, σαν ενήλικας πλήρωνες με τα λεφτάκια σου και έπαιρνες αυτό που σου αντιστοιχούσε.

Και να μη μιλήσω για το customer "support" τους, που μόνο support δεν είναι. ΟΤΑΝ σου απαντήσουν στις ερωτήσεις σου και ΑΝ σου απαντήσουν, όχι μόνο είναι σε κατακρεουργημένα αγγλικά, το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να σε λινκάρουν στο newspage που στην τελική είναι και αυτό κακογραμμένο.

Στα τσακίδια λοιπόν, Rapidshare, it's been fun. 
Πάμε Megaupload.

........Auto merged post: ToFonikoAgouri πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παιδιά που καταλήξατε τελικά ...Σε πιο θα πάτε hotfile η megauoload?


Megaupload φίλος, έχουν καλό support σε περίπτωση προβλήματος και τα μέτρα τους έχουν μείνει σταθερά εδώ και χρόνια.

Και το availability σε links είναι το ίδιο με το RS, σε όποιο μεγάλο warez site.

DOUBLEPOST, DOSH, IM SORRY

----------


## loukoumaki

είναι εύκολο να ανανεώσεις λογαριασμό με πόντους όπως κάνεις και στο rapid ?

----------


## limit

> είναι εύκολο να ανανεώσεις λογαριασμό με πόντους όπως κάνεις και στο rapid ?


Check here


*Spoiler:*




*6. Rewards:*
*-I have heard that I can earn premium status and cash from people downloading my files. Is that true?*
	Yes, it is! Every qualifying download of one of your files will earn you a reward point. When you have reached a certain number of points, you can redeem them for premium status or even cash. If you have popular content that you have the rights to distribute, this program is for you. If you are trying to earn money by posting files that infringe on the rights of others, forget about it. You will be disqualified.

*	-I have earned a lot of points, what can I do with them?*
	You can either wait until you have earned even more points, or redeem some for one of our awards:
10000 reward points:	one month premium membership
50000 reward points:	6 months premium membership
100000 reward points:	One year premium membership
500000 reward points:	Lifetime platinum + $500 USD
1000000 reward points:	$1500 USD
5000000 reward points:	$10000 USD

*	-What is a qualifying download? How do you count the downloads I earned?*
	Only one download per IP per day per file will be counted. Downloads from certain countries do not count (click here to see a list of qualifying countries). We reserve the right to exclude downloads from certain IP addresses from counting towards your rewards earnings if we detect fraudulent activitiy.

*	-What are reward points?*
	We give reward points for downloads of your files. The more downloads your files get, the more points you will make. You can redeem your points for free premium services or real money. For more information, visit our rewards page.

----------


## elgriego

> Δεν είναι λογικό. Μετά το billing έπρεπε να σου δώσει 1Gb + 8Gb που σου είχαν περισσέψει δηλ σύνολο 9Gb και να σε χρεώσει μόνο για το Rapidsmall.
> Τα Gb που έχεις πληρώσει αλλά δεν έχεις καταναλώσει *μεταφέρονται* στο επόμενο billing.


Δεν μεταφερονται τα GBs. Αυτο εξαλλου δεν ειναι το προβλημα? Οτι πληρωνουμε με rapids(δλδ με ευρω) τα GBs τους και μας τα δινουν μονο για μια μερα...εαν δεν τα χρησιμοποιησεις εξαφανιζονται ως δια μαγειας. Μεγαλη ληστεια.

Οσο για αλλους providers εγω πηρα εναν μηνα hotfile 10 δολλαρια(7.3 ευρω την στιγμη της αγορας) για δοκιμη και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος και ουτε που το θυμαμαι το rapidshare. Το Hotfile  το πηρα επειδη απο τα sites που κατεβαζω εχουν σιγουρα και hotfile links. Eαν τωρα καποιος μπαινει σε ιστοσελιδες που κανουν ποστ megaupload links ας παει εκει...σημασια εχει να φυγουμε απο το rapidshare για να μην νομιζουν οτι ειμαστε ηλιθιοι!!!

----------


## fadasma

Εγώ διέγραψα όλα τα αρχεία που είχα στο RS (για να μην το στηρίζω κιόλας) και πάω για ετήσια στο hotfile. 
Θα κρατήσω τα rapids μόνο για κάποια σπάνια περίπτωση που δε θα βρω κάτι στο hotfile. 
Δεν το εμπιστεύομαι πλέον οτι και να κάνει.

----------


## mrsaccess

Προσωπικά πάντως πρέπει να το πω. Με το παλιό σύστημα είχα 3 μήνες περίπου ακόμη συνδρομής. Από ότι βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες με το νέο θα έχω 6 μήνες ακόμη, ίσως και πολύ παραπάνω, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάω σε άλλο file hosting service.  :Smile:

----------


## Banditgr

Μα νομίζω ειπώθηκε ήδη ότι για τον casual downloader είναι μια χαρά (και φθηνότερο) το νέο σύστημα. Για όσους κατεβάζουν καθημερινά (έστω και λίγα GB) σε μη-happy hours ή είχαν πολλά αρχεία (uploaders) είναι απλά ασύμφορο. Χωρίς όμως upload δεν υπάρχει και download, μακροπρόθεσμα  :Razz:

----------


## Nozomi

Είδα σε κάτι sites απ' τα οποία κατεβάζω βιβλία να παίζει στον υπέρτατο βαθμό το depositfiles.

Η συνδρομή ξεκινάει απ' τα 11$/month. Μια χαρά είναι, κοντά σ' αυτά που έδινα και στους Γερμανούς.

Δεν έχω κόλλημα με κανέναν σαν καταναλωτής, όσο με σέβεται ο πωλητής της υπηρεσίας, άλλο τόσο θα τον τιμάω και εγώ.

Αυτοί πλέον έχουν ξεφύγει...

----------


## limit

> Προσωπικά πάντως πρέπει να το πω. Με το παλιό σύστημα είχα 3 μήνες περίπου ακόμη συνδρομής. Από ότι βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες με το νέο θα έχω 6 μήνες ακόμη, ίσως και πολύ παραπάνω, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάω σε άλλο file hosting service.


Συμφωνώ ότι έχει και τα καλά για κάποιον που δε κατεβάζει συχνά!

Εγώ δλδ μπορεί να κατεβάζω πάνω από 4GB μέρα παρα μέρα. Δε με συμφέρει!!

Αντικειμενικά η απόκλιση των 4rapids/day ( για 1GB) είναι τελείως αναλογική με τα 20rapids (για 5 GB). Κακώς!! Έπρεπε να υπάρχει καποια προσφορά.

Το αστείο είναι ότι υπάρχει προσφορά για τα 78rapids/day. Βάσει αναλογίας έπρεπε να μας χρεώνει 80rapids/day οπότε κερδίζουμε 2 rapids. Τέλεια!!  :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ξεχνάς όμως τα happy hours. Πάντως ακόμη και αν μέρα παρά μέρα πήγαινα στο πρόγραμμα με τα 5GB πάλι η συνδρομή μου θα κρατούσε αρκετά περισσότερο από ότι παλιά.

----------


## limit

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν κοιτάω καθόλου τα happy hours.

Θέλω να κατεβάζω, και έτσι κάνω, όταν θέλω (γι' αυτό είμαι Premium) και όχι οταν θέλουν. Εξάλλου ποιο το νόημα να είσαι premium & να ασχολείσαι με τα happy hours??? Μόνο αν σου τελειώσει το traffic και καίγεσαι να κατεβάσεις κάτι. Τώρα όμως με τα νέα δεδομένα του rapid θα καίγεσαι κάθε μέρα.

Συνεπώς, προτιμώ να είμαι free rapid user και να ασχολούμαι με τα happy hours & στα υπόλοιπα hours να είμαι premium με unlimited download!

Έχω άδικο;;

----------


## fadasma

Κατά τη γνώμη μου happy hours=αφήνω ένα pc ανοικτό όλη νύχτα και περιμένω την επόμενη μέρα= torrent.
Γιατί να πληρώνω συνδρομές αν επιλέξω αυτό το δρόμο;

----------


## elgriego

> Εγώ διέγραψα όλα τα αρχεία που είχα στο RS (για να μην το στηρίζω κιόλας) και πάω για ετήσια στο hotfile. 
> Θα κρατήσω τα rapids μόνο για κάποια σπάνια περίπτωση που δε θα βρω κάτι στο hotfile. 
> Δεν το εμπιστεύομαι πλέον οτι και να κάνει.


Ακριβως το ιδιο που εκανα και  εγω...το  κρατησα το Rapidshare μηπως δεν βρισκω κατι  στο hotfile βεβαια μετα την μαζικη αποχωρηση τον uploaders απο  το Rapidshare πιο πολλα θα βρισκουμε στα αλλα παρα στο rapidshare. 

Οσο για το happy hour καλυτερα να το παρουν οι ιδιοι του rapidshare γιατι θα το χρειαστουν οταν μεινουν χωρις δουλεια(Happy Hour = 1 ποτό  +  1 δωρο) γιατι εαν ειναι να πληρωνω για να κατεβαζω ολο το  βραδυ τοτε μενω στα torrents που ειναι και τσαμπα οπως εγραψες  πιο πανω.

----------


## Drillgr

Παιδια παντως με ενα 5ευρω και στο μικρο πακετο βγαζεις ανετα 3 μηνες με happy hours. Συννενοησε και με εναν ακομα και με 5 ευρω ο καθενας  την βγαζεις για 8μιση μηνες με 1000 ποντους. Και δεν ειναι και τπτ δυσκολο να βαλεις το pc να κατεβασει αυτοματα τα links.

Πιστευω οτι ειναι σημαντικοτατο κερδος σε σχεση με το να δινεις 20 ευρω στο megaupload για το τριμηνο. Εκτος και αν εγκαταληφθει το rapidshare απο τους uploaders, εκει βλεπουμε.

----------


## manicx

Προσπαθώ να αλλάξω το πακέτο και δε μου βγάζει την επιλογή που είχε 2 ημέρες πριν... Μου βγάζει το τωρινό πακέτο highlighted με κίτρινο και δεν έχει επιλογή. Μόνο min και max πακέτα. Τι γίνεται ρε παιδί μου... Κάνω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## prodromosfan

Ρε παιδια, εσεις που μιλατε για happy hours και τετοια, εχετε καταλάβει ποια ειναι η χρησιμοτητα των file hosters;

Η λογική είναι θελω ενα αρχειο και το θελω τωρα.
Θελω να στειλω ενα αρχειο σε καποιον πχ και θελω να του το ανεβασω τωρα και να το κατεβασει απευθειας μολις ανεβει.

Το να χρησιμοποιεις happy hours αποκλειστηκα για κατι που πληρωνεις κιολας, και να προγραμματιζεις τι θα κατεβασεις, sorry αλλα αυτη τη λογική δεν την καταλαβαινω,
Ασε που πολλοί δεν εχουνε file server 24/7, ουτε συμφερει να βαζεις τον υπολογιστη σε S3 μπας και ανοιξει με το scheduler βραδιατικα στις 3 η ωρα.

Να πληρωνεις και να σου υποβαλλουν εμμεσως ποτε να το χρησιμοποιεις δεν ειναι κοροιδια;
(οπως κοροιδια ειναι να αλλαζεις τους ορους χρησης με το ετσι θελω αλλα ας μην επεκταθω)

----------


## mrsaccess

Αυτή είναι η λογική σου. Προσωπικά πολύ σπάνια θα ασχοληθώ με ένα αρχείο την ίδια μέρα που θα το κατεβάσω. Αν τύχει και θέλω ένα τώρα απλά πάω σε μεγαλύτερο πρόγραμμα.

Πρόσεξε: είχα τρεις μήνες συνδρομής. Δεν είπα πως θα μου κρατήσει με το νέο σύστημα πάνω από ένα χρόνο (1800/4 = 450) αλλά έξι μήνες, δηλαδή υπολόγισα και μέρες που θα θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι _τώρα_.

----------


## loukoumaki

Δηλαδή απ ότι κατάλαβα ....Τώρα πια δεν χάνεις πόντους ..όταν δεν κατεβάζεις ...Αυτό θέλεις να πεις ;;;;

----------


## cakavera

Aν παραμεινει ως εχει με τα happy hours τοτε απο 5 μηνες που ειχα τωρα εχω 2+ χρονια.
Ετσι αντι να ανανεωσω θα κανω και μια συνδρομη σε MU η HF.
Απο τη στιγμη λοιπον που ολοι τα σκαμε καθε 6 μηνες η χρονο γιατι να μην εχουμε δυο συνδρομες;



Off Topic


		 εχετε καποιον δοκιμασμενο download manαger; 
 ο idm "τρωει" κατι παραπανω απ'οτι βλεπω

----------


## mrsaccess

> Δηλαδή απ ότι κατάλαβα ....Τώρα πια δεν χάνεις πόντους ..όταν δεν κατεβάζεις ...Αυτό θέλεις να πεις ;;;;


Χάνεις 4 πόντους. Λέω το απλό, είχα τρεις μήνες συνδρομή περίπου, 90 ημέρες, έγιναν 1800 rapids.

Αν έμενα όλο το καιρό στο 1GB θα κρατούσαν 450 ημέρες, σχεδόν ένα χρόνο και τρεις μήνες. Εγώ λέω πως θα κρατήσουν 6 μήνες με το νέο σύστημα, 180 ημέρες, που σημαίνει ας πούμε 65 ημέρες με 5GB και 115 ημέρες με 1GB ή 7GB κάθε τρεις μέρες χωρίς happy hours.

Νομίζω πως είναι καλά για ένα φυσιολογικό χρήστη. Πόσο θα κατεβάσεις πια;

----------


## -21grams

[Συνέχεια του http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...ostcount=1727]
Προκειμένου να πάνε χαμένοι, μετέτρεψα (δοκιμαστικά) 5000 Rapidpoints σε 600 "Rapids" & ενεργοποίησα το *Rapidsmall* package που καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου.

Δύο-τρεις ερωτήσεις:
*1.* Αν και στο πινακάκι μετατροπών πόντων αναφέρεται ότι για κάθε 600 Rapids απαιτούνται 5000 Premium Rapidpoints + 5000 Free Rapidpoints, διαπιστώνω ότι απ' το προηγούμενο σύνολο *αφαιρέθηκαν ΜΟΝΟ οι πρώτοι*.
Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει; Οι Free Rapidpoints (που σημειωτέον στην περίπτωση μου είναι και περισσότεροι) δεν μετράνε για τίποτα;
*Edit*: ΛΑΘΟΣ μου, το μόνο που χρειαζόταν ήταν ένα refresh  :Embarassed: 

*2.* (Αφού δείτε το screenshot) Πείτε μου τι ισχύει όταν υπάρχει *Exceeded Storage* (στην περίπτωση μου γύρω στα 12 GB)
Αν η μόνη επίπτωση είναι η αυτόματη διαγραφή "ανενεργών" αρχείων, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Δεν έχω χάσει ποτέ (έως τώρα) κάποιο λόγω inactivity και ούτε πρόκειται...

*3.* Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να ΜΗΝ κάνω convert και τους υπόλοιπους Premium Rapidpoints που απομένουν ΤΩΡΑ;

----------


## Banditgr

> Χάνεις 4 πόντους. Λέω το απλό, είχα τρεις μήνες συνδρομή περίπου, 90 ημέρες, έγιναν 1800 rapids.
> 
> Αν έμενα όλο το καιρό στο 1GB θα κρατούσαν 450 ημέρες, σχεδόν ένα χρόνο και τρεις μήνες. Εγώ λέω πως θα κρατήσουν 6 μήνες με το νέο σύστημα, 180 ημέρες, που σημαίνει ας πούμε 65 ημέρες με 5GB και 115 ημέρες με 1GB ή 7GB κάθε τρεις μέρες χωρίς happy hours.
> 
> Νομίζω πως είναι καλά για ένα φυσιολογικό χρήστη. Πόσο θα κατεβάσεις πια;


Με μια ματρόσκα την ημέρα είσαι χαλαρά σε medium  :Razz: 

Edit : *Κάντε convert points όσο προλαβαίνετε. 





			
				You can redeem them until July 6, 2010.
			
		

Μετά πετάει το πουλάκι*

----------


## sa1901

> *3.* Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να ΜΗΝ κάνω convert και τους υπόλοιπους Premium Rapidpoints που απομένουν ΤΩΡΑ;


Κανένας πιστεύω. Αν δεν τα κάνεις σήμερα, θα τους χάσεις έτσι και αλλιώς.



> Any accumulated Free- and Premium-RapidPoints can also be converted into  Rapids until July 6, 2010.

----------


## mrsaccess

@Banditgr
Μια ταινία την ημέρα; Ε, όχι, εντάξει, αυτό δεν γίνεται, δεν υπάρχει χρόνος!  :Razz: 

Προσωπικά νομίζω πως με 10GB τη βδομάδα είμαι υπερκαλυμμένος τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## iakinthos

Tελικά επειδή δε πήρα ακόμα απάντηση στο email που τους έστειλα στις 1/7, εξαργύρωσα 5000 free+5000 premium για 600 rapids, καθώτι λήγει σήμερα η προθεσμία και δε ξέρω τι θα γινότανε αν δεν τους εξαργύρωνα.
Έχουν μείνει ακόμα 4791 premium και 18776 free
Στο email, τους ζητάω να μου πούνε τι θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους πόντους και αν γίνεται να μου εξαργυρώσουν 13776 free για 209 premium, ώστε να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση και των υπόλοιπων premium για rapids
Να δούμε θα δεχτούνε και θα κάνουν τη καλή?

----------


## loukoumaki

ε μα πως να κάνουμε convert  premium Πόντους έχουμε ....Από τους free  δεν έχουμε ....Οπότε τι κάνουμε ;;;;;

----------


## -21grams

> Τελικά επειδή δε πήρα ακόμα απάντηση στο email που τους έστειλα στις 1/7, εξαργύρωσα 5000 free+5000 premium για 600 rapids, καθότι λήγει σήμερα η προθεσμία και δε ξέρω τι θα γινότανε αν δεν τους εξαργύρωνα.
> Έχουν μείνει ακόμα 4791 premium και 18776 free
> Στο email, τους ζητάω να μου πούνε τι θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους πόντους και αν γίνεται να μου εξαργυρώσουν 13776 free για 209 premium, ώστε να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση και των υπόλοιπων premium για rapids
> Να δούμε θα δεχτούν και θα κάνουν τη καλή?


Όταν και *ΑΝ* σου απαντήσουν, κάνε τον κόπο να ενημερώσεις. 
Υπάρχουν φαντάζομαι κι άλλοι χρήστες με την ίδια απορία...
Για την ιστορία -και αφού εξαργύρωσα τον μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο αριθμό Rapidponts- έχω ένα υπόλοιπο *2194 Premium + 19192 Free* που παραμένουν αναξιοποίητοι.
Λογικά θα πρέπει να ισχύει κάποια αντιστοιχία μεταξύ τους, π.χ. 3 Free = 1 Premium κ.ο.κ.

----------


## iakinthos

> ε μα πως να κάνουμε convert  premium Πόντους έχουμε ....Από τους free  δεν έχουμε ....Οπότε τι κάνουμε ;;;;;


Εάν έχεις 10000 premium π.χ, μετατρέπεις 5000 premium σε 5000 free και μπορείς να κάνεις την εξαργύρωση για 600 rapids

----------


## thanasis38

σιγα μην στειλουν e-mail!!! τους εχω στειλει μειλ γιατι κατα λαθος εξαργυρωσα τους πρεμιουμ ποντους σε free. εχω τωρα 35000 σε free και μηδεν σε premium και δεν μου απαντανε τα λαμογια. ουστ!!!!!!!!!! αμα με ξαναδουν να μου γραψουν

----------


## iakinthos

> Όταν και *ΑΝ* σου απαντήσουν, κάνε τον κόπο να ενημερώσεις. 
> Υπάρχουν φαντάζομαι κι άλλοι χρήστες με την ίδια απορία...
> Για την ιστορία -και αφού εξαργύρωσα τον μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο αριθμό Rapidponts- έχω ένα υπόλοιπο *2194 Premium + 19192 Free* που παραμένουν αναξιοποίητοι.
> Λογικά θα πρέπει να ισχύει κάποια αντιστοιχία μεταξύ τους, π.χ. 3 Free = 1 Premium κ.ο.κ.


Ναι αυτό είναι άδικο με το όριο των 5000
Μπορούσανε να το κάνουν 1000 πόντους ή και στη καλύτερη 500 πόντους, ώστε να μείνουν λίγοι πόντοι αναξιοποιήτοι
Π.χ 500 premium+500 free για 60 rapids
Και να κάτσεις λίγο χρόνο να τους αξιοποιήσεις όλους
Σκέψου τώρα τον άλλο αν δε βρεθεί κάποια λύση στο θέμα αυτό να έχει 4999 premium και κάποιες χιλιάδες free και να μη μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα

----------


## manicx

Επειδή μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα, ζήτησα και πριν βοήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο. Σήμερα κατέβασα κοντά στα 700MB. Και δεν βρίσκω την επιλογή για downgrade όπως ήταν πριν από 24 ώρες τουλάχιστο. Τι γίνεται;

----------


## Aias

> Επειδή μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα, ζήτησα και πριν βοήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο. Σήμερα κατέβασα κοντά στα 700MB. Και δεν βρίσκω την επιλογή για downgrade όπως ήταν πριν από 24 ώρες τουλάχιστο. Τι γίνεται;


Ποια επιλογη?Με εχουν χρεωση 2χ78 points = 156 points και εννοειται οτι τους ζηταω πισω.Τους εχω στειλει 3 mail και δεν απαντανε σε κανενα.

Αυτες ειναι υπηρεσιες...Στην ελλαδα εχουν τους servers?  :Thinking: 

Μου απαντησαν τωρα...

Hello,


Due to the large amount of support requests, your answer will unfortunately be delayed.

Please note that every e-mail will be answered as soon as possible.

We apologize for the inconvenience. 

Best regards,

Support Team

RapidShare AG
Gewerbestrasse 6
6330 Cham
Switzerland

Fon: +41 41 748 78 80
Fax: +41 41 748 78 99

Web: http://www.rapidshare.com
Email: support@rapidshare.com

Ε με αυτα που κανουν θα εχουν μαζεψει πανω απο 10000000 mails

----------


## BOBBY

Εμένα με έχουν στο rapidbig,όχι άδικα,και θέλω να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω με τους πόντους.Έχω 13081 free και 1409 Premium.Το πιό πιθανό είναι να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα,ε;

----------


## slow

> Επειδή μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα, ζήτησα και πριν βοήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο. Σήμερα κατέβασα κοντά στα 700MB. Και δεν βρίσκω την επιλογή για downgrade όπως ήταν πριν από 24 ώρες τουλάχιστο. Τι γίνεται;



Το πακέτο θα αλλάξει μόνο του στο μικρότερο (αφού αυτό έχεις επιλέξει) σε 20 ώρες και 21 λεπτά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφεία που ανέβασες.
Αυτό κάνεις τώρα πια, ρυθμίζεις μόνο το μικρότερο και το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο που θέλεις να βρίσκεσαι και αλλάζει αυτόματα αναλόγως με το πόσα MB κατεβάζεις.
Επειδή λοιπόν μάλλον "ξέφυγες" στο κατέβασμα (αν και λες ότι κατέβασες μόνο 700mb -δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται μπορεί να έγινε  λάθος-) σε πήγε στο επόμενο πακέτο, αν δεν κατεβάσεις κάτι άλλο αυτές τις 20 ώρες ώστε να ξεπεράσεις ή να παραμείνεις στο ίδιο πακέτο, αυτόματα θα σε "ρίξει" στο μικρό.
Πρόσεξε όμως γιατί αφού δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει όρια μεγαλύτερου πακέτου και συνεχίζεις να κατεβάζεις και πέρα από τα όρια του πακέτου που είσαι τώρα θα σε πάει στο ακόμη μεγαλύτερο.
Καλά είναι λοιπόν να ρυθμίσεις και το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο που θέλεις να φτάνει ώστε να να μην ξεπερνά το όριο που του βάζεις και σου τρώει τζάμπα rappids.

----------


## manicx

Μα πριν από 1 ημέρα, υπήρχαν αν θυμάμαι καλά radio buttons και μπορούσα να επιλέξω πακέτο. Δεν ήταν έτσι. 700MB κατέβασα και μάλιστα τα κατέβασα μέσω browser για να σιγουρέψω ότι κατέβηκαν με 1 connection και να μην κλέψει ο download manager. Δεν μπόρώ ακόμα να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.

----------


## psolord

> Aν παραμεινει ως εχει με τα happy hours τοτε απο 5 μηνες που ειχα τωρα εχω 2+ χρονια.
> Ετσι αντι να ανανεωσω θα κανω και μια συνδρομη σε MU η HF.
> Απο τη στιγμη λοιπον που ολοι τα σκαμε καθε 6 μηνες η χρονο γιατι να μην εχουμε δυο συνδρομες;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


A μπράβο! Πες το και αυτό! :One thumb up: 

Με την επι της ουσίας παράταση χρόνου που δίνεται τώρα στις συνδρομές, όλοι μας, μπορούμε να κάνουμε άλλη συνδρομή και σε άλλο filehoster, αν είμαστε τόοοοσο ανυπόμονοι, ενώ παράλληλα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε, τα (επιμένω) τεράστια περιθώρια κατεβάσματος που δίνει ακόμα το Rapidshare. 10GB την ημέρα σε happy hours ΕΙΝΑΙ τεράστιο περιθώριο. 

Όσο για download manager, IDM χρησιμοποιώ και μου κλέβει περίπου 300ΜΒ στα τρία DVD, με δύο connections ανά αρχείο. Δεν είναι πρόβλημα νομίζω! :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Παιδιά, μια χάρη. Μπορεί κάποιος να κοιτάξει τα settings του και να το αντιπαραθέσει με την φωτό που έχω βάλει πιο πάνω; Πριν 48 ώρες, δεν είχε επιλογή με radio buttons που επέλεγες το πρόγραμμα που θες;

----------


## psolord

> Παιδιά, μια χάρη. Μπορεί κάποιος να κοιτάξει τα settings του και να το αντιπαραθέσει με την φωτό που έχω βάλει πιο πάνω; Πριν 48 ώρες, δεν είχε επιλογή με radio buttons που επέλεγες το πρόγραμμα που θες;


Και εμένα έτσι είναι. Don't worry!

Απλά βάλε σαν minimum το lowest possible package και θα είσαι ΟΚ! :Wink:

----------


## spartak

> Παιδιά, μια χάρη. Μπορεί κάποιος να κοιτάξει τα settings του και να το αντιπαραθέσει με την φωτό που έχω βάλει πιο πάνω; Πριν 48 ώρες, δεν είχε επιλογή με radio buttons που επέλεγες το πρόγραμμα που θες;


Και σε μένα έχει αλλάξει και δεν είναι όπως πριν 2 μέρες. Πλέον δε μπορώ να επιλέξω πρόγραμμα, μόνο κατώτατο και ανώτατο

----------


## santor

Χθες καθόμουν και εβλεπα να ανεβαινει η μπάρα του traffic χωρίς να κατεβάζω απολύτως τίποτα!
Σταμάτησε σήμερα το πρωί βάζοντάς με στο medium (ενώ έχω επιλέξει το small) χρεώνοντας με γύρω στα 4,5 GB χωρίς να έχω κατεβάσει απολύτως τίποτα!!
Τους αποχαιρετώ.Οριστικά ποιά.

----------


## konc

Ουφ διάβασα τα πάντα για αυτό το νέο μπλέξιμο και μάλλον κατατοπίστηκα σωστά.

Μια σύντομη ερώτηση: ΑΝ έχω καταλάβει καλά, οι 3.500 premium πόντοι μου και οι 15.000 free θα πάνε where the sun don't ever shine? Δεν μπορώ να τους κάνω τίποτα για να πάρω rapids και τους χάνω?

----------


## ariadgr

Στείλε μειλ...

----------


## santor

> Στείλε μειλ...


Αν του απαντήσουν ποτέ!
Τους εχω στείλει και εγώ και με έχουν συνδέσει με....Κάιρο.
Από μια ματιά που είδα σε ξένα φόρουμ γίνεται χαμός.Τους έχουν τρελλάνει στις διαμαρτυρίες και τα μπινελίκια,και φαίνονται μάλλον να έχουν χάσει την μπάλα.

----------


## thanasis38

καλα μερικοι επειδη τους δωσανε happy hoyrs κανουνε κωλοτουμπες για το rapidshare. επειδη το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να κατεβαζουν. αν δεν βρισκουν ομως γιατι οι uploader θα την εχουν κανει απο το rapidshare και ανεβαζουν αλλου τι θα τις κανουν τις happy hours?

----------


## Banditgr

Καλά είναι απίστευτοι οι άνθρωποι, έβγαλαν την επιλογή να κάνεις manual downgrade ακριβώς στο πακέτο που θέλεις ?  :ROFL:  Έχω αφήσει το account να "πεθάνει" και πριν λίγο που το είδα με έχει στο RapidBig (?!? αχρησιμοποίητο εδώ και 2 μέρες) με lowest package : lowest possible. Άραγε τις δοκιμάζουν αυτές τις αλλαγές ή πατάμε ένα κουμπί και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος ?  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

> καλα μερικοι επειδη τους δωσανε happy hoyrs κανουνε κωλοτουμπες για το rapidshare. επειδη το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να κατεβαζουν. αν δεν βρισκουν ομως γιατι οι uploader θα την εχουν κανει απο το rapidshare και ανεβαζουν αλλου τι θα τις κανουν τις happy hours?


Αστεία πράγματα. Αν θέλεις κάτι σωστό πήγαινε στα torrents. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από uploaders που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να βγάλουν χρήματα εκμεταλλευόμενοι τη δουλειά τρίτων (από εταιρείες έως release groups).  :Smile:

----------


## fadasma

Κάτι ήξερε ο CEO τους και την κοπάνησε πριν λίγους μήνες  :Razz: 

http://www.wjunction.com/showthread.php?t=32079

Διαβάστε αυτό για να καταλάβετε για ποιό λόγο έγιναν αυτές οι αλλαγές:
RapidShare Kills Reward Program Over Piracy Concerns
http://torrentfreak.com/rapidshare-k...ncerns-100620/

----------


## thanasis38

> Αστεία πράγματα. Αν θέλεις κάτι σωστό πήγαινε στα torrents. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από uploaders που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να βγάλουν χρήματα εκμεταλλευόμενοι τη δουλειά τρίτων (από εταιρείες έως release groups).


δεν ειναι καθολου αστεια. αληθεια εσυ κατεβαζεις απο το rapidshare? αν δεν βρισκεις να κατεβασεις ποιος ο λογος να το εχεις?  απλα οι περισσοτεροι τα θελουν ολα στο πιατο χωρις να πληρωσουν μια. αν καταργησουν τα happy hours τοτε θα λενε για το αθλιο rapidshare που πρεπει να πληρωσεις για να κατεβασεις.   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπα, απλά κάποιοι θέλουν να βγάζουν χρήματα από τα uploads, αυτοί θα φύγουν (αν και λογικά πάλι θα έρθει κάποιο πρόγραμμα ανταμοιβής), οι υπόλοιποι θα μείνουν. Αν καταργήσουν τα happy hours τότε ναι, θα διαμαρτυρηθώ, γιατί όμως θα είναι ακριβότερο από τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## prodromosfan

Το rapidshare ποτε δεν εδινε χρηματα στο reward program του, οπως κανουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## thanasis38

δεν μας λες ομως αν δεν υπαρχουν uploader να ανεβασουν,για ποιο λογο θα το χρειαζεσαι το rapidshare? για να κατεβασεις αερα κοπανιστο?

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα σου είπα: δεν θα φύγουν όλοι οι uploaders. Γιατί να φύγουν άλλωστε;
Sorry που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει ο uploader να βγάζει χρήματα αλλά στο torrent client μου έχω συνολικό ratio περίπου 1.7.  :Whistling:

----------


## manicx

> Καλά είναι απίστευτοι οι άνθρωποι, έβγαλαν την επιλογή να κάνεις manual downgrade ακριβώς στο πακέτο που θέλεις ?  Έχω αφήσει το account να "πεθάνει" και πριν λίγο που το είδα με έχει στο RapidBig (?!? αχρησιμοποίητο εδώ και 2 μέρες) με lowest package : lowest possible. Άραγε τις δοκιμάζουν αυτές τις αλλαγές ή πατάμε ένα κουμπί και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος ?


Το έκανα. Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποια είναι; Ότι ενώ Κυριακή βράδυ μου έλεγε 'περίμενε 20 ώρες μέχρι να μπορείς να το ξαναλλάξεις', την επόμενη μέρα είδα ότι δεν μπορούσα ενώ είχε ανανεωθεί ο χρόνος μέχρι την επόμενη αλλαγή σε + 24. Δηλαδή έχασα μια ημέρα. Τα πήρα στο κρανίο. Γι'αυτό ρωτάω από χθες κι ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά που το διευκρίνισαν.

----------


## santor

Eγώ ήδη πήγα αλλού και βρήκα την ησυχία μου.Σκέτος πονοκέφαλος έχει καταντήσει.Ελεος δηλαδή!

----------


## contime

Eπειδη εχω μπερδευτει λιγακι... Αν εχω σαν ελαχιστο πακετο το μικρο και μεγιστο το μεσαιο, αν ξεπερασω τα 5 γιγα κατεβασματος, μου απαγορευει να κατεβασω αλλο, ή με βαζει απο μονο του στο μεγαλο χωρις να λαμβανει υποψη οτι εγω εχω επιλεξει σα μεγιστο το μεσαιο? Γιατι πιο πισω διαβασα οτι αυτο συνεβη.

----------


## faethie

Δηλαδη εγω τώρα που άλλαξα προχθες σε rapidBig απλά επειδή ήθελα να κατεβάσω κάτι ΜΟΝΟ εκείνη τη μέρα, δεν μπορώ να ξαναπέσω στο rapidMedium με τίποτα???? Θα πρέπει να βλέπω 78 rapids τη μέρα να εξανεμίζονται χωρίς να κατεβάζω τίποτα????
Προσπαθώ να βάλω MaxPackage το Medium (με τη λογική οτι θα με κατέβαζε την επόμενη μέρα) και δε μ αφηνει γιατι μου λέει οτι είμαι στο Big! Πως μπορώ να κάνω downgrade δηλαδή? Θα το κάνει κάποια στιγμη μόνο του στο lowest possible ή θα με αφήσει στο Big για πάντα?

----------


## Banditgr

Λογικά σου απαγορεύει, αφού έχεις ορίσει "ταβάνι" τα 5 (medium). Βέβαια κάτι άκουσα ότι μπορεί να/έχουν επαναφέρει το traffic accumulation οπότε δεν είμαι και κατηγορηματικός.

----------


## limit

Όντως κάτι τέτοιο ακούστηκε από ενημερωτικό mail της Rapidshare. 

Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω είναι από πότε θα ισχύει..

----------


## psolord

> Λογικά σου απαγορεύει, αφού έχεις ορίσει "ταβάνι" τα 5 (medium). Βέβαια κάτι άκουσα ότι μπορεί να/έχουν επαναφέρει το traffic accumulation οπότε δεν είμαι και κατηγορηματικός.


Προς το παρόν είμαι στο rapidmsmall και το traffic παραμένει 1000ΜΒ εδώ και μέρες.

Άμα κάνουν και κάνα accumulative πάλι, με 5-10GB όριο, θα είναι super wow! Θα μπορώ να τη βγάζω τρια χρόνια με 55 ευρώ. Και τώρα μπορώ βέβαια, αλλά σε happy! :Very Happy:

----------


## WAntilles

Απατεώνες είναι.

Έτσι και ανέβεις μια φορά κατηγορία, μετά ό,τι και ορίσεις ρητά, δεν μπορείς να ξανακατέβεις.

----------


## LOUKAS32

εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρινεις δεν με νιαζει πλεον.

βαρεθηκα να κατεβαζω εντελος μουφα υλικο απο το νετ

προτιμω τα οριτζιναλε.

και εαν ειναι κατι που θελω , τοτε φρεε ραπιντ

----------


## ddd13

Πανω που ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει αυτοματα downgrade σε rapidsmall αν εχεις υπερβει στο rapidmedium βλεπω λετε οτι δεν μπορεις να ξανακατεβεις κατηγορια!Μα καλα αν ειναι δυνατον ισχυει αυτο??!!??

Επειδη κατεβαζω αραια και που και οχι καθημερινα,στην αρχη ειπα οτι θα με βολεψουν οι νεες αλλαγες αφου προτιμω να αγοραζω ογκο (εστω και αν σου τρωει και λιγο καθε μερα) παρα χρονο.Αλλα ημαρτον,εχω φαει κανα 2ωρο να καταλαβω ολη τη διαδικασια και ακομα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρη.Επισης δεν γινεται να τσεκαρεις καθε λιγο το λογαριασμο σου αν δεν γινονται αυτοματα downgrade τα προγραμματα κατανταει κουραστικο.Και ουτως η αλλως μακροπροθεσμα θα φυγουν οι uploaders οποτε η αλλαγη καποια στιγμη ειναι μονοδρομος.

Κριμα,δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοκτονησαν ετσι.Ειχαν δικαιωθει στα δικαστηρια αν θυμαμαι καλα οποτε κατι περιεργο πρεπει να παιζει,ισως καμια συμφωνια με τις εταιριες?

----------


## and64

Πάλι άλλαξε το σύστημα;; Εχασα τη μπάλα τώρα :Crazy: 

Edit: [ Kαλύτερο μου φαίνεται κάπως, αντε να δουμε...αν δεν ξαναλλάξει πάλι σε καμια βδομάδα :ROFL:  ]

----------


## chaos38

As a result of the recent adjustments to our product and pricing model we have received a lot of feedback from our users. There was also positive response but we want to be honest with you: most answers were negative. With our adjustments we have alienated many users. As a matter of course, that was not our intention. Instead, it is our goal to introduce a system that gives our users more flexibility. However, we are happy about every single user response that we have received as this is the only way we can learn what our users really want. That is the reason why we have fundamentally revised our offer one more time and made it much simpler.

In addition to the free Premium Accounts, with immediate effect there is only one package for everybody: RapidPro

For 99 Rapids users immediately receive a traffic volume of 30 GB and a storage volume of 10 GB which last for 30 days.

	price/ 30 days	storage/ 30 days	traffic/ 30 days
RapidPro	99 Rapids	10 GB	30 GB


If users need more volume, they can buy extra volume, of course. Each additional 1 GB of storage costs 2 Rapids per 30 days. 5 GB additional traffic volume will be charged with only 14 Rapids.

Additional storage:	Additional traffic:
1 GB = 2 Rapids/month	5 GB = 14 Rapids

Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ....ας μιλησουν οι ποιο εμπειροι...


Εμενα μου γραφει

RapidPro paid until:	*n/a	Extend RapidPro*
Change E-Mail:		Traffic left:	2 725 KB	Charge Traffic

και δεν με αφηνει να κανω extend rapidpro  μου βγαζει μηνυμα ...*ERROR: apiextendrapidpro blocked by RSAntiHack.*

----------


## konc

> Απατεώνες είναι.
> 
> Έτσι και ανέβεις μια φορά κατηγορία, μετά ό,τι και ορίσεις ρητά, δεν μπορείς να ξανακατέβεις.


Λαθος. Ξανακατεβαίνεις στο επόμενο billing, δηλαδή την επόμενη μέρα.

Edit: ΠΑΛΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ? Είναι εντελώς καραγκιόζηδες, συζητάμε τόσες μέρες να βγάλουμε άκρη με το έκτρωμα και μόλις πήγα να δω τον λογαριασμό μου και να σιγουρέψω την προηγούμενη απάντησή μου, είδα το νέο "One package for all users". 

"With our adjustments we have alienated many users.." :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy: 

Άντε πάλι από την αρχή..

----------


## Ligens

_There was also positive response but we want to be honest with you: most answers were negative._

σωπατε βρε! δεν παλευονται αλλο αυτοι οι ανθρωποι , πονανε τα μυαλα μου! εβαλαν και RapidPro στο παιχνιδι για να ξεδιαλυνουν τις οποιες αποριες!

----------


## and64

Δίνει λιγότερα gb πάντως τώρα αν και σαφώς πιο ξεκάθαρο το σύστημα...

----------


## psolord

Ε τώρα θα γελάσω και εγώ!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και η φίλη μου η Ειρηνούλα περιμένει να της εξηγήσω τι γίνεται με το RS! :Laughing:

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά στο νέο σύστημα στα Options νομίζω έχει κάτι για automatic charge δηλαδή αυτόματη χρέωση, αυτά δεν είναι καλό να απενεργοποιηθούν?

----------


## chaos38

δεν γινεται να το απενεργοποιησεις...

Μπορεις να κανεις αλλαγη σε rapidpro ή σε μπλοκαρει?

----------


## kasadi

> δεν γινεται να το απενεργοποιησεις...
> 
> Μπορεις να κανεις αλλαγη σε rapidpro ή σε μπλοκαρει?


εγώ το έκανα πάντως. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις κάνει deactivate το security lock πρώτα

----------


## and64

> εγώ το έκανα πάντως. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις κάνει deactivate το security lock πρώτα


Ακριβώς, αλλιώς πετάει error

----------


## contime

> Δίνει λιγότερα gb πάντως τώρα αν και σαφώς πιο ξεκάθαρο το σύστημα...


Eχω την εντυπωση οτι δινει περισσοτερα τωρα. Πριν ειχαμε 30gb με 120 ραπιντ το μηνα και οριο 1 γιγα τη μερα. Τωρα εχουμε 30 γιγα συγκεντρωτικα και οχι ανα μερα αν καταλαβα καλα, με 99 ραπιντ. Αυτα ΑΝ εχω καταλαβει καλα!




> παιδιά στο νέο σύστημα στα Options νομίζω έχει κάτι για automatic charge δηλαδή αυτόματη χρέωση, αυτά δεν είναι καλό να απενεργοποιηθούν?


Αμα απενεροποιησεις την αυτοματη ενεργοποιηση του ραπιντ προ, τι γινεται ο λογαριασμός ομως, αν τον επεκτεινεις μετα απο 10 μερες χειροκινητα πχ? :Thinking:

----------


## chaos38

big thanks

----------


## and64

> Eχω την εντυπωση οτι δινει περισσοτερα τωρα. Πριν ειχαμε 30gb με 120 ραπιντ το μηνα και οριο 1 γιγα τη μερα. Τωρα εχουμε 30 γιγα συγκεντρωτικα και οχι ανα μερα αν καταλαβα καλα, με 99 ραπιντ. Αυτα ΑΝ εχω καταλαβει καλα!


Sorry, δεν ολοκλήρωσα το συλλογισμό μου! :Innocent:  Δίνει λιγότερα σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο καθεστός που είχαμε 25gb/5ημερο. 30 gb το μήνα δεν λένε και πολλά, πάλι με happy hours θα δουλεύουμε...

----------


## Banditgr

Καλά μιλάμε δεν παίζονται με τίποτα  :ROFL:  Τώρα είδα τα news, μπαίνω στο account έτσι από περιέργεια και το έχει κάνει αυτόματα RapidPro  :Razz:  Lol ? Σοβαρά ? Ποιον ρώτησαν, τον Φούφουτο ? 30 GB για 30 ημέρες ? (δηλαδή 1 GB τη μέρα έξω από happy) και μετά ογκοχρέωση ? Και φυσικά για rewards ούτε λόγος. Δεν έχει τρύπα το βαρέλι, εγώ αυτό έχω να πω.

----------


## contime

> Sorry, δεν ολοκλήρωσα το συλλογισμό μου! Δίνει λιγότερα σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο καθεστός που είχαμε 25gb/5ημερο. 30 gb το μήνα δεν λένε και πολλά, πάλι με happy hours θα δουλεύουμε...


Πααανε αυτες οι εποχες... :Razz:  Βεβαια το νεο συστημα συμφερει τους χρηστες που δεν ειναι heavy users.

----------


## Banditgr

Μα και το παλιό συνέφερε τους μη heavy users, δεν άλλαξε κάτι εκτός αν το traffic είναι transferable (που νομίζω είναι).

----------


## contime

Το θεμα ειναι να κανει κατι με τα rewards, διαφορετικα δε βλεπω να κραταει. Ηδη στα μεγαλα warez εχουν στραφει σε netload, megaupload & hotfile.

........Auto merged post: contime πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα και το παλιό συνέφερε τους μη heavy users, δεν άλλαξε κάτι εκτός αν το traffic είναι transferable (που νομίζω είναι).


Οταν λες παλιο εννοεις με τα ραπιντποιντς ή το προσφατο με τα πακετα?

----------


## Banditgr

Με τα πακέτα  :Razz:  Τέλος πάντων, δεν περιγράφω άλλο (που έλεγε και ο Χελάκης). Αν βάλουν rewards κάποια στιγμή, καλώς να τα βάλουν, αν όχι, καλό θάνατο  :Razz:

----------


## Ligens

_Unused traffic volume does not expire_ 
κατι ειναι κι αυτο. και εδω οικονομια παιδες nothing new

----------


## ermis333

Κοίτα με το δικό μου λογαριασμό που είχα πρόσφατα ανανεώσει για 1 χρόνο, μου βγαίνει για 1 χρόνο να τρώει 99rapids το μήνα, 2.6TB το χρόνο χορίς τα Happy Hours με την Ογκοχρέωση χρησιμοποιώντας όλα τα rapids μου για αγορά GB.

----------


## contime

> Με τα πακέτα  Τέλος πάντων, δεν περιγράφω άλλο (που έλεγε και ο Χελάκης). Αν βάλουν rewards κάποια στιγμή, καλώς να τα βάλουν, αν όχι, καλό θάνατο


Σε σχεση με τα πακετα οπως ειπα και πριν ειναι καλυτερο το τελευταιο αφου πριν ειχαμε 30gb με 120 ραπιντ το μηνα και οριο 1 γιγα τη μερα. Τωρα εχουμε 30 γιγα συγκεντρωτικα και οχι ανα μερα αν καταλαβα καλα, με 99 ραπιντ.

........Auto merged post: contime πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κοίτα με το δικό μου λογαριασμό που είχα πρόσφατα ανανεώσει για 1 χρόνο, μου βγαίνει για 1 χρόνο να τρώει 99rapids το μήνα, 2.6TB το χρόνο χορίς τα Happy Hours με την Ογκοχρέωση χρησιμοποιώντας όλα τα rapids μου για αγορά GB.


Το θεμα ειναι αν θα συνεχισει να ανεβαζει κανενας χριστιανος στο ραπιντ!

----------


## konc

> Αμα απενεροποιησεις την αυτοματη ενεργοποιηση του ραπιντ προ, τι γινεται ο λογαριασμός ομως, αν τον επεκτεινεις μετα απο 10 μερες χειροκινητα πχ?


Θα δούμε.. σίγουρα ούτε αυτοί ξέρουν ακόμα  :Razz:  Σίγουρα δεν θα ήθελα να δουλέυω στη rapidshare αυτές τις μέρες!

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΜΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ?

ΠΑΛΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ?

τωρα εμεινα με 50 ποντους

τι κανω?

παει εληξε το ακκουντ μου?

----------


## Andreaslar

https://ssl.rapidshare.com/news.html

ααααλες αλλαγές..





> RapidShare listens and acts: One package for all users
> July 06, 2010
> 
> As a result of the recent adjustments to our product and pricing model we have received a lot of feedback from our users. There was also positive response but we want to be honest with you: most answers were negative. With our adjustments we have alienated many users. As a matter of course, that was not our intention. Instead, it is our goal to introduce a system that gives our users more flexibility. However, we are happy about every single user response that we have received as this is the only way we can learn what our users really want. That is the reason why we have fundamentally revised our offer one more time and made it much simpler.
> 
> In addition to the free Premium Accounts, with immediate effect there is only one package for everybody: RapidPro
> 
> For 99 Rapids users immediately receive a traffic volume of 30 GB and a storage volume of 10 GB which last for 30 days.
> *
> ...

----------


## LOUKAS32

δεν με μαμανε τα ζωα;

αστο καλο τους

36 ποντους εμεινα πφφφφφφφ

----------


## Andreaslar

Στα γρήγορα όπως τα κατάλαβα:

1 μήνας συνδρομή = 99 rapid = 10gB storage | 30gB traffic

Additional storage: 1 GB = 2 Rapids/month
Additional traffic:    5 GB = 14 Rapids

----------


## nikosl

Πάρα πολύ καλό το νέο σύστημα ειδικά για όσους δεν είναι heavy users. Καί είναι ακόμα πιο φθηνό ακόμα και από το προηγούμενο σύστημα με τα 5 γιγα / μέρα (με όριο τα 25)!!!

Αν κάνετε τους υπολογισμούς θα δείτε ότι για την ίδια μηνιαία χρηση (150 γιγα που προεβλεπε το σύστημα που είχαμε συνηθίσει) θα πληρώνουμε ~30% λιγότερο!!!!

----------


## Andreaslar

Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, με 19,90ε που έδινε κάποιος για 3 μήνες τώρα μπορεί να κρατήσει το λογαριασμό για 22 μήνες!

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Πάρα πολύ καλό το νέο σύστημα ειδικά για όσους δεν είναι heavy users. Καί είναι ακόμα πιο φθηνό ακόμα και από το προηγούμενο σύστημα με τα 5 γιγα / μέρα (με όριο τα 25)!!!
> 
> Αν κάνετε τους υπολογισμούς θα δείτε ότι για την ίδια μηνιαία χρηση (150 γιγα που προεβλεπε το σύστημα που είχαμε συνηθίσει) θα πληρώνουμε ~30% λιγότερο!!!!


25 GB? ανα μερα?

εισαι συγουρος?

και εαν 8ελω να κατεβασω παραπανω?

----------


## nikosl

> 25 GB? ανα μερα?
> 
> εισαι συγουρος?
> 
> και εαν 8ελω να κατεβασω παραπανω?


Αναφερόμουν στο παλιό σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούσαμε μέχρι τον Ιούνη. Το νέο σύστημα σου δίνει μέγιστη ευελιξία και πολύ καλύτερες τιμές. Δλδ μπορείς και τώρα να κατεβάζεις 150 γιγα τον μήνα, μόνο που μπορείς να το κάνεις όποτε θες (είτε σε μια μέρα ειτε σε 30 μέρες) και θα σου έρθει και πολύ πιο φθηνα!

----------


## Andreaslar

Πολύ καλό το νέο σύστημα...

1000% ΕΥΕΛΙΚΤΟ...

Κατεβάζεις ΟΣΟ θες ΟΠΟΤΕ θες !

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ δεν το καταλαβα

----------


## nikosl

Για να έχετε έναν μπούσουλα: 

Με το παλιό σύστημα αγοράζαμε 3μηνιαία συνδρομή με 17€ και πέρναμε 150*3 =450γιγα max για κατέβασμα μέσα σε 3 μήνες

Πλέον για 450 γίγα και 3 μήνες χρήσης (αλλά απείρως μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία) θες 1300rapids, δλδ περίπου 13€!


ΤΗΕ ΚΙΝG IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Respekt:

----------


## LOUKAS32

δωσε μια ρεαλιστικη εικονα

99 ποντους περνεις 30 γκιγκα ανα μηνα σωστα?

----------


## nikosl

> δωσε μια ρεαλιστικη εικονα
> 
> 99 ποντους περνεις 30 γκιγκα ανα μηνα σωστα?


Σωστά, και αν θές να χαλάσεις παραπάνω, χρεώνεσαι 14 rapids για κάθε επιπλέον 5 γίγα που κατεβάζεις.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Σωστά, και αν θές να χαλάσεις παραπάνω, χρεώνεσαι 14 rapids για κάθε επιπλέον 5 γίγα που κατεβάζεις.




οκ καλα τωρα το επιασα

οποτε σε happy hour?

ποσο παει ανα μηνα?

----------


## Andreaslar

> δωσε μια ρεαλιστικη εικονα
> 
> 99 ποντους περνεις 30 γκιγκα ανα μηνα σωστα?


Σωστά, ΑΛΛΑ έχεις την ευελιξία να κατεβάσεις επιπλέον GB χαλώντας rapid points

----------


## cakavera

Ετσι οπως το εκαναν τωρα εχω 31 μηνες +2 που ηδη εχω μεσα. :Razz: 
Πριν ειχα 27 μηνες.
Απλα πλεον εχουμε ολοι σα βασικο πακετο το προηγουμενο medium small (1gb τη μερα-30 το μηνα) αλλα ακομα
πιο φθηνα.
Καθε 5GB προσθετα κοστιζουν 14 rapids.Aν καποιος θελει καθε μερα απο 5 ειναι 420 το μηνα.
Ελπιζω μονο να μη κοψουν τιποτα ΗΗ.

----------


## cranky

Και γιατί το έκανε όλο αυτό η RS, ρε παιδιά ;; 
Γιατί δεν έριχνε απλώς τις τιμές, αν την έπιασε το «φιλανθρωπικό» της ;;   :What..?:

----------


## nnn

Μια χαρά το κόβω, 30GB για όλο τον μήνα με αυτόματο φόρτωμα 5GB κάθε φορά αν χρειαστεί, είναι πιο οικονομικό από πριν.

----------


## panoc

εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα να κανεις Premium login στο rapidshare με ΙΕ ή chrome? μονο με Firefox μπορω να κανω Login.

----------


## nnn

> εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα να κανεις Premium login στο rapidshare με ΙΕ ή chrome? μονο με Firefox μπορω να κανω Login.


Τώρα δοκίμασα με IE χωρίς πρόβλημα.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από ότι κατάλαβα το traffic που αγοράζουμε επιπλέον δεν λήγει μέχρι να εξαντληθεί.

----------


## thanasis38

τους uploader θα τους ψαχνουν με το ντουφεκι στο rapidshare. καλα να παθουν!!!!!

----------


## fadasma

Δηλαδή εγώ που κατεβάζω πχ ένα επεισόδιο σε high definition (1.2Gb) την ημέρα, λέγομαι heavy user; Θα τρελαθούμε;; Δεν έχουν καταλάβει οτι είμαστε στην εποχή του HD;
5Gb/μέρα είναι το minimum κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## panoc

> Τώρα δοκίμασα με IE χωρίς πρόβλημα.


με windows 7, απο 2 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις, 3 υπολογστες και 2 vm ουτε με ΙΕ ουτε με chrome μπορω να κανω login...  :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

> τους uploader θα τους ψαχνουν με το ντουφεκι στο rapidshare. καλα να παθουν!!!!!


Ουτως ή άλλως το uploading είχε μειωθεί στο rapidshare εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, εξαιτίας κυρίως του προγράμματος ανταμοιβής που είχε, το οποίο δε θεωρούνταν ελκυστικό

Το θέμα είναι ότι το rapidshare παραμένει μια τεραστια αποθήκη με υλικό, που είχε ανεβει παλιότερα και αφορά πάρα πολλά πράγματα (ταινιες, μουσική, βιβλία, προγράμματα κλπ).

----------


## xriantw

..... :Whistle: 
Ακριβως, το 1gb το εχουμe και free...

----------


## panoc

> με windows 7, απο 2 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις, 3 υπολογστες και 2 vm ουτε με ΙΕ ουτε με chrome μπορω να κανω login...


χμ, βασικα ουτε απο firefox μπορω παρα μονο απο το μηχανημα/profile που ειχε ηδη αποθηκευμενο το κωδικο  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ddd13

Κραζουν ολοι για τις συνεχεις αλλαγες (και με το δικιο τους) αλλα αυτες δειχνουν οτι νιωθουν καπως οι υπευθυνοι της rapidshare και τους τσουζει η μαζικη φυγη.Αυτο σημαινει οτι πετυχε ολο αυτο που εγινε.

Πλεον,για μενα ισως ειναι το καλυτερο  προγραμμα που εχουν φτιαξει,ακομα και απο πριν.Πολυ φτηνο και βολικο για casual downloaders.Μπορει οσα εδινα για 6 μηνες να μου αρκουν για παραπανω απο χρονο και..

Η ταμπακιερα τωρα ειναι τι θα γινει με τους uploaders.Θα τους δωσουν τα rewards που χρειαζονται?Αλλιως ειναι δωρο αδωρο ολο αυτο.Οσοι συμμετεχετε σε ξενα forum και βλεπετε αντιδρασεις απο uploaders ενημερωνετε plz.  :Smile:

----------


## iakinthos

Μας φάγανε τους περισεύομενους πόντους
4791 premium και 18776 free και δε δώσανε καμιά ευκαιρία να εξαργυρώσουμε και αυτούς πριν τις 6 Ιούλη βάζοντας το convert στους 1000+1000 ή ακόμα καλύτερα στους 500+500 :Twisted Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## LOUKAS32

my FREE rapidpoints have been flushed 

excellent rapidshare

edit αυτο λεω και εγω

φουστιδες


15000 ποντους

----------


## Banditgr

> Οσοι συμμετεχετε σε ξενα forum και βλεπετε αντιδρασεις απο uploaders ενημερωνετε plz.


Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δραματικό, ίσα ίσα που τα links από τους "εναλλακτικούς" έχουν αυξηθεί, αν και το RS διατηρεί σχετικές δυνάμεις για προφανείς λόγους.

----------


## thanasis38

> my FREE rapidpoints have been flushed 
> 
> excellent rapidshare
> 
> edit αυτο λεω και εγω
> 
> φουστιδες
> 
> 
> 15000 ποντους


35000 free ποντους και μου τους εφαγαν τα λαμογια. τους εχω στειλει 2 μειλ αλλα με εγραψαν κανονικα. να δεις εγω που τους εχω γραψει!!!

----------


## nnn

> χμ, βασικα ουτε απο firefox μπορω παρα μονο απο το μηχανημα/profile που ειχε ηδη αποθηκευμενο το κωδικο


Καθάρισε τις cache από τα άλλα.

----------


## panoc

> Καθάρισε τις cache από τα άλλα.


το εκανα, και μαλλιστα, στο ενα μηχανημα που εκανε αυτοματο login εκανα logout και τωρα ουτε απο αυτο μπορω να ξανασυνδεθω  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

α καλά, δεν δοκιμάζεις να αναβοσβήσεις το router ?

----------


## panoc

> α καλά, δεν δοκιμάζεις να αναβοσβήσεις το router ?


και τα 2 ρουτερ απο 2 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις σε 2 διαφορετικες τοποθεσειες ? να το δοκιμασω και αυτο...

----------


## nnn

Οτε είναι και οι 2 ?

----------


## panoc

δεν επιασε  :Razz:  
οτε ειναι και οι 2.
εν το μεταξυ εκανα επαναφορα profile στον ff και ξαναμπηκε... κουλα πραγματα...

----------


## slow

Η αλλαγή που βλέπω στις επόμενες μέρες (μετά το καινούριο σύστημα) είναι η κατάργηση των Happy Hours...
Μακάρι να βγω λάθος  :Wink:

----------


## thanasis38

> Η αλλαγή που βλέπω στις επόμενες μέρες (μετά το καινούριο σύστημα) είναι η κατάργηση των Happy Hours...
> Μακάρι να βγω λάθος


αμα γινει και αυτο θα πεσει πολυ γελιο. να δω τις αντιδρασεις αυτων που λενε οτι τωρα ειναι καλυτερα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manicx

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι στο διάτανο έκαναν. Έχω ξαφνικά 30 ημέρες και 2258 Rapids. Το Extend RapidPro να υποθέσω ότι παίρνει τα Rapids και προσθέτει ημέρες;

----------


## nikosl

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι στο διάτανο έκαναν. Έχω ξαφνικά 30 ημέρες και 2258 Rapids. Το Extend RapidPro να υποθέσω ότι παίρνει τα Rapids και προσθέτει ημέρες;


Για 30 μέρες συνδρομής πληρώνεις 99 Rapids και σου δίνει 30 Γιγα να κατεβάσεις. Από κει και πέρα για κάθε επιπλέον 5 γίγα που θές να κατεβάσεις θα χρεώνεσαι 14rapids. 
Τόσο απλά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μια χαρά το νέο, ακόμη καλύτερο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## WAntilles

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι στο διάτανο έκαναν. Έχω ξαφνικά 30 ημέρες και 2258 Rapids. Το Extend RapidPro να υποθέσω ότι παίρνει τα Rapids και προσθέτει ημέρες;


Ούτε και γω καταλαβαίνω τί κάνανε οι τυρογαλάδες.

----------


## dagas

Άλλο πήγαιναν να κάνουν αλλά τους έκραξε το σύμπαν με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ και αναγκαστούν να καταλήξουν σ αυτό το μοντέλο το οποίο είναι πιο συμφέρον για το μέσο χρήστη και βέβαια πιο ασύμφορο γι αυτούς. Όπως λέει ο λαός "πήγαν για μαλλί και βγήκαν κουρεμένοι"

----------


## ZAGNA

Είμαι 2 χρόνια + συνδρομητής premium στο Rapidshare και μπορεί οι αλλαγές να ήταν προς το καλύτερο , εγώ όμως ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να συνεχίσω να πληρώνω αυτούς τους κλέφτες. 

Διότι με κορόιδεψαν αισχρά σαν συνδρομητή υπηρεσίας πληρωμένη για 1 χρόνο η οποία πληρώθηκε κανονικά για τις ΤΟΤΕ υπηρεσίες , και όχι γι αυτά τα καρακγιοζιλίκια τώρα . ΕΠΡΕΠΕ τουλάχιστον να αφήσουν τις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνδρομές να λήξουν με τα κρητήρια που υπήρχαν , ΓΙΑΤΙ εάν ήταν τα τορινά κρητήρια ΔΕΝ θα έκανα ποτέ συνδρομή.

Ήδη κοιτάω το νόμιμο συμβόλαιο και τους όρους χρήσης  , για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## konc

Δοκίμασε κανείς να τσεκάρει το πεδίο "Keep files forever", να κλείσει τον browser και να ξαναμπεί να δει αν το κρατάει? Από 2 διαφορετικά μηχανήματα σε άλλο χώρο, με άλλο Browser και άλλον ISP, το τσεκάρω-πατάω save, μου λέει "saved" και όταν ξαναμπαίνω δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένο!

----------


## ermis333

> Δοκίμασε κανείς να τσεκάρει το πεδίο "Keep files forever", να κλείσει τον browser και να ξαναμπεί να δει αν το κρατάει? Από 2 διαφορετικά μηχανήματα σε άλλο χώρο, με άλλο Browser και άλλον ISP, το τσεκάρω-πατάω save, μου λέει "saved" και όταν ξαναμπαίνω δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένο!


Μήπως έχεις ενεργό το security lock;

----------


## fadasma

Ξέρεις κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις στο firewall του ubuntu για να κατεβάζει από το rapidshare;
Έχω ανοίξει τις incoming ports 80 & 443 στα iptables αλλά δεν ξεκινάει, ενώ χωρίς firewall κατεβάζει κανονικά. Κατεβάζω με tucan.

----------


## manicx

> Για 30 μέρες συνδρομής πληρώνεις 99 Rapids και σου δίνει 30 Γιγα να κατεβάσεις. Από κει και πέρα για κάθε επιπλέον 5 γίγα που θές να κατεβάσεις θα χρεώνεσαι 14rapids. 
> Τόσο απλά.


Δηλαδή με τα Rapids που έχω θα μπορώ να αγοράζω ημέρες; Γιατί έχω 2258 rapids. Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό γιατί έτσι μιλάμε για πολλά rapids και πολλές ημέρες. Ακόμα χαμένος είμαι. Έχει επιλογή για αυτόματο extension του RapidPro μετά τις 30 ημέρες.

----------


## konc

> Μήπως έχεις ενεργό το security lock;


Όχι! τσεκάρω κανονικά το box, πατάω save και μου λέει saved. Αλλά όταν ξαναμπαίνω είναι ξε-τσεκαρισμένο... 
Δική τους είναι (και) αυτή η πατάτα σίγουρα, θα δείξει.. Ουφ κουράστηκα με τις βλακείες τους πια! Πολύ rapidshare μέσα σε 2 μέρες..

----------


## psolord

> Καλά μιλάμε δεν παίζονται με τίποτα  Τώρα είδα τα news, μπαίνω στο account έτσι από περιέργεια και το έχει κάνει αυτόματα RapidPro  Lol ? Σοβαρά ? Ποιον ρώτησαν, τον Φούφουτο ? 30 GB για 30 ημέρες ? (δηλαδή 1 GB τη μέρα έξω από happy) και μετά ογκοχρέωση ? Και φυσικά για rewards ούτε λόγος. Δεν έχει τρύπα το βαρέλι, εγώ αυτό έχω να πω.


Όπως σωστά υποδείχθηκε, με το προηγούμενο (πρόσφατο) σύστημα, ακόμα και στο Rapidsmall να ήσουν (1GB/day), ήθελες 30*4rapids/day=120rapids το μήνα. Άρα μας έδωσαν κάτι τις παραπάνω.

======================================

Το θέμα είναι οτι με αυτό το σύστημα, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 10GB σήμερα και να μην κατεβάσεις τίποτα άλλο για τις επόμενες μέρες αν δεν το χρειαστείς.

Αυτό που ΔΕΝ έχω καταλάβει, είναι αν σου προσθέτει κάτι ανά ημέρα και αν ναι, πόσο είναι αυτό? Δηλαδη θα βάζουν έστω και αυτό το 1GB την ημέρα? :Thinking: 

Πάντως χτες, και εμένα μου έφαγαν 99rapids και ενώ είχα 1000ΜΒ, μου έδειξε σωστά διαθέσιμο 31000MB, μετά την κατανάλωση των 99rapids. Κατέβασα 2500ΜΒ σε Happy hours και τώρα μου δείχνει σωστά 30750. Θέλω να δω αν αλλάξει κάτι σήμερα προς αύριο.

Όπως και να έχει, εμένα μιας και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα Happy, αξιολογώ την κατάσταση ως εξής:

1) 30GB με 99rapids το μήνα είναι 300GB σε happy hours
2) Με 50 ευρώ αγοράζεις 5000 rapids. Αυτά είναι 50 μήνες χρήσης σύφμωνα με το (1).
3) Αν προσαρμόσουμε αυτά τα 5000 σε χρήση ενός χρόνου, για να κάνουμε μία άμεση σύγκριση με το προ-προηγούμενο καθεστώς, τότε θα έχουμε 5000/12=416rapids το μήνα, τα οποία μπορούμε αν αξιοποιήσουμε ως 416-99=317 rapids για τα 30GB του PRO, σύν 317/14=22 πακετάκια των 5GB έκαστο, άρα συνολικά, θα έχουμε

30GB+ (22*5GB)=140GB το μήνα για χρήση ενός χρόνου με 50 ευρώ και κατέβασμα όποτε γουστάρουμε, *χωρίς Happy Hours*. Άμα βάλουμε και τα Happy, πάμε στα 1400GB το μήνα! :Worthy: 

From Villariba with Love! :Razz: 

Και πάλι θα μου πείτε, πάω στον Χ filehoster, που δεν έχει όριο και τελειώνω. Ούτε πράξεις ούτε τίποτα. Δεκτό, αλλά εγώ ξέρω οτι άμα ψάξω στο Google "C64 collection rapidshare" έχω κάμποσες πιθανότητες να βρω αυτό που θέλω ενώ άμα ψάξω C64 Collection + X Filehoster" καλύτερα να πατήσω το I'm feeling lucky today naoume!

Επιπροσθέτως, το Rapidshare μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ΜΗ μου λήξει η συνδρομή μου πάνω στο χρόνο, κάτι που δεν δίνει άλλος filehoster (εκτός απο την Lifetime του MU και την Linkcard των 500 downloads του MS). :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Είμαι 2 χρόνια + συνδρομητής premium στο Rapidshare και μπορεί οι αλλαγές να ήταν προς το καλύτερο , εγώ όμως ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να συνεχίσω να πληρώνω αυτούς τους κλέφτες. 
> 
> Διότι με κορόιδεψαν αισχρά σαν συνδρομητή υπηρεσίας πληρωμένη για 1 χρόνο η οποία πληρώθηκε κανονικά για τις ΤΟΤΕ υπηρεσίες , και όχι γι αυτά τα καρακγιοζιλίκια τώρα . ΕΠΡΕΠΕ τουλάχιστον να αφήσουν τις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνδρομές να λήξουν με τα κρητήρια που υπήρχαν , ΓΙΑΤΙ εάν ήταν τα τορινά κρητήρια ΔΕΝ θα έκανα ποτέ συνδρομή.
> 
> Ήδη κοιτάω το νόμιμο συμβόλαιο και τους όρους χρήσης  , για το θέμα αυτό.


Δεν θα αρνηθώ το ότι έχεις δίκιο, στο ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επιλογής προγραμμάτος. Δηλαδή ενημερωτικό email οτι από εδώ και πέρα, τα πράγματα θα είναι έτσι για τους νέος συνδρομητές, αλλά σας δίνουμε το δικαίωμα να αλλάξετε το πρόγραμμα σας, εάν το επιθυμείτε!

Θα ήταν πιο δημοκρατικό! :One thumb up:  Προσωπικά θα πήδαγα στο νέο πρόγραμμα. Και στο τωρινό νέο αλλά και στο προηγούμενο νέο! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή με τα Rapids που έχω θα μπορώ να αγοράζω ημέρες; Γιατί έχω 2258 rapids. Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό γιατί έτσι μιλάμε για πολλά rapids και πολλές ημέρες. Ακόμα χαμένος είμαι. Έχει επιλογή για αυτόματο extension του RapidPro μετά τις 30 ημέρες.


Λογικό είναι! Απλά δες παραπάνω! :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Δηλαδή, εγώ με 2258 rapids είμαι σε 

2258/99=22 μήνες έχοντας μέχρι 30GB τον μήνα (χωρίς δηλαδή να φάω έξτρα GB) ή 300GB  με happy hours;

----------


## psolord

yes yes!

----------


## WAntilles

> Διότι με κορόιδεψαν αισχρά σαν συνδρομητή υπηρεσίας πληρωμένη για 1 χρόνο η οποία πληρώθηκε κανονικά για τις ΤΟΤΕ υπηρεσίες , και όχι γι αυτά τα καρακγιοζιλίκια τώρα . ΕΠΡΕΠΕ τουλάχιστον να αφήσουν τις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνδρομές να λήξουν με τα κρητήρια που υπήρχαν...


Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό.

----------


## manicx

> yes yes!


Σούπερ τότε! 22 μηνάκια δεν με χαλάνε καθόλου! Thanks για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## spartak

> Η αλλαγή που βλέπω στις επόμενες μέρες (μετά το καινούριο σύστημα) είναι η κατάργηση των Happy Hours...
> Μακάρι να βγω λάθος


δεν το θεωρώ και πολύ πιθανό μετα το κράξιμο που φάγανε..

θα είναι πιο προσεκτικοί σε τετοια θέματα

Γνωμη μου είναι ότι το προηγούμενο σύστημα (αυτό με τα πακέτα) ήταν προβληματικό. Το νέο όμως είναι πιο καλό και ευέλικτο.

Θεωρώ όμως ότι επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να συνεχίζει όποιος το επιθυμει στο παλιό σύστημα (αυτό που πλήρωσε αρχικά) μέχρι να λήξει η συνδρομή του.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση  φάνηκε οτι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών του rapidshare δεν εκτίμησε το νέο σύστημα ούτε της αρκούσαν τα Happy hours

----------


## paodim

παιδια το νεο μοντελο ειναι μια χαρα,θα το ξανασκεφτω να αλλαξω...!lol

----------


## fadasma

Σε ξένα fora που έψαξα σήμερα για να κατεβάσω κάτι παρατήρησα μια έντονη πόλωση ενάντια στο rapidshare από τους uploaders. Σε σχόλια που ζητούσαν rs links, οι uploaders απαντούσαν "SORRY BUD!! NO RS!!

----------


## chrisyah

Ναι γιατί για τους uploaders δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή rewards. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν άμεσα.

----------


## Banditgr

> Σε ξένα fora που έψαξα σήμερα για να κατεβάσω κάτι παρατήρησα μια έντονη πόλωση ενάντια στο rapidshare από τους uploaders. Σε σχόλια που ζητούσαν rs links, οι uploaders απαντούσαν "SORRY BUD!! NO RS!!


Έτσι ακριβώς. Έχουν μειωθεί αισθητότατα τα RS links (οι ταινίες και τα βιβλία τα ψιλοκρατάνε στον "αφρό" λόγω παλαιότητας αρχείων), αντίθετα έχουν εκτοξευτεί τα HF, ενώ μικρή αύξηση παρουσιάζουν και τα MU/FS/MF.

----------


## paodim

α βεβαια κατι πρεπει να κανουν και με τουσ uploader αλλιωσ τι να το κανω το νεο μοντελο δε θα χουμε links..lol.....ελπιζω να κανουν κατι καλο!

----------


## thanasis38

ειναι ελεεινοι και τρισαθλιοι στο rapidshare. τους ειχα στειλει μειλ γιατι δεν μπορουσα να εξαργυρωσω τους ποντους που ειχα(35.000) και μου στελνουν απαντηση οτι αλλαξε το συστημα κλπ. για τους ποντους ουτε κουβεντα.

----------


## iakinthos

> ειναι ελεεινοι και τρισαθλιοι στο rapidshare. τους ειχα στειλει μειλ γιατι δεν μπορουσα να εξαργυρωσω τους ποντους που ειχα(35.000) και μου στελνουν απαντηση οτι αλλαξε το συστημα κλπ. για τους ποντους ουτε κουβεντα.




Off Topic


		Το σύστημα φταίει για όλα από ανέκαθεν :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά εγώ βλέπω ότι τόσες μέρες τσάμπα το συζητάμε το θέμα ....Γιατί δεν πάμε αλλού και καθόμαστε με τα τεφτέρια να μετράμε ......Άδικος κόπος είναι όλο αυτό ..Μάλλον θέλουν να διώξουν χρήστες μιας και είχαν γεμίσει ..........Τέλος .....

----------


## chaos38

Παρατηρησε καποιος τον ρυθμο χρεωσης των mb .Nομιζω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ειχα *25316*mb  κατεβασα μια ταινια *720*mb το υπολοιπο επρεπε να ειναι *25316-720=24596* και μου βγαζει * 24047*mb . Χρεωση *1269mb*
Ti γινεται ρε γαμωτο μας κλεβουν...?

2o παραδειγμα αρχειο 87mb    24047-87=23960mb   το οριο που δειχνει  23864mb χρεωσανε δηλαδη τελικα  183mb  
καπελο δηλαδη  96mb  .......

----------


## contime

Αν χρησιμοποιεις download manager μπορει να φταινε τα πολλαπλα connections.

----------


## chaos38

Eδω και2 χρονια χρησιμοποιω flashget και δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αντιστοιχο.
Αλλωστε ολοι σχεδον oi premium users χρησιμοποιουν download managers....
Εχω παντα  τικαρισμενη την επιλογη   ''Δημιουργια μοναδικης για καθε αρχειο''

----------


## psolord

> Eδω και2 χρονια χρησιμοποιω flashget και δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αντιστοιχο.
> Αλλωστε ολοι σχεδον oi premium users χρησιμοποιουν download managers....
> Εχω παντα  τικαρισμενη την επιλογη   ''Δημιουργια μοναδικης για καθε αρχειο''


Ο Orbit που χρησιμοποιούσα με χρέωνε τα κέρατα του. Ο IDM είναι τεφαρίκι! Χρεώνει ότι κατεβάζω και χρησιμοποιώ 2 connections per file.

Ξαναλέω. Είχα 31000ΜΒ, κατέβασα 2500ΜΒ σε happy hours, άρα χρέωση 250ΜΒ και μου έμειναν 30748. Δηλαδή ΟΚ. :Smile: 


======================
Πάντως δεν προσθέτει πλέον άλλο traffic με τις μέρες που περνάνε. 30748 είχα χτες, 30748 έχω και σήμερα.

----------


## semola

> Αν χρησιμοποιεις download manager μπορει να φταινε τα πολλαπλα connections.


Και με 1 connection ,πάλι παραπάνω χρεώνει.
Τι μακακία είναι αυτή;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## kourou13

Κατεβασα μια ταινια HD και αντι για 4,37 4,479 με χρεωσε 4,694!!
Γιατι? 
Αυτο ειναι το καινουργιο κολπο της RapidShare τωρα?


υγ. Χρησιμοποιω το RapidShare Manager αν παιζει ρολο...

----------


## psolord

Κατ'αρχήν, πρέπει πάντα να θυμόμαστε οτι 1GB=1024MB.

4,37GB X 1024=4475MB αλλά και πάλι, πολλά σε χρέωσε.

Λοιπόν κάνω άλλο ένα τεστ, αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 30748ΜΒ.

Κατεβάζω αυτό το Trailer που έχω στο λογαριασμό μου, μεγέθους 101ΜΒ (με browser και χωρίς Download Manager γιατί είμαι στη δουλειά).

Μένουν 30642MB. Θα έπρεπε να είχαν μείνει 30647. Άρα με χρέωσε 5ΜΒ παραπάνω, αλλά αυτό είναι  5% περισσότερο από ότι κατέβασα! :Thinking: 

Θα στείλω email το απόγευμα, αλλά για στείλ'τε και εσείς. Με το να τα συζητάμε μεταξύ μας δε βρίσκουμε δίκιο!

----------


## sa1901

Μέσω του *Save as...* του Firefox και μέσω του addon *DownThemAll*, χρεώνει 5ΜΒ για κάθε link που φορτώνει σε αυτά (είτε το κατεβάσεις τελικά είτε όχι). Είναι όντως σπαστικό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε.

----------


## psolord

> Μέσω του *Save as...* του Firefox και μέσω του addon *DownThemAll*, χρεώνει 5ΜΒ για κάθε link που φορτώνει σε αυτά (είτε το κατεβάσεις τελικά είτε όχι). Είναι όντως σπαστικό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε.


A δηλαδή ακόμα και 1GB αρχείο να κατεβάσεις, θα σε χρεώσει μόνο 5ΜΒ παραπάνω? Δηλαδή δεν είναι ποσοστιαίο 5%? Για αυτό δε μου "φάνηκαν" προχτές που κατέβασα 2500ΜΒ? :Thinking:

----------


## ababa641

παιδια το *RapidPro paid until* τι ειναι ακριβως, εχει και κατι ωρες διπλα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

> παιδια το *RapidPro paid until* τι ειναι ακριβως, εχει και κατι ωρες διπλα.


εως οτου ληξει

----------


## fadasma

Έχετε καταλάβει οτι εν έτη 2010 συζητάμε για *ογκοχρέωση*;;

----------


## nikosl

> Έχετε καταλάβει οτι εν έτη 2010 συζητάμε για *ογκοχρέωση*;;


Ναι της τάξης μερικών Terrabyte μηνιαίως  :Whistle:

----------


## cdrov

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αυτό το rapidpro είναι 99rapids τη μέρα???? Αν είναι έτσι τότε από 30e το εξαμηνο πάμε σε 30e το μήνα ή κάνω λάθος??

----------


## chrisyah

99rapids per month...

----------


## nikoslykos

εσκαψε τον ταφο του το rapidshare.Θα κλεισει πολυ συντομα.Για να λεμε αληθειες το 80% των αρχειων πειρατικα ηταν που ειχε....αλλωστε...γιατι να αγορασει κανεις premium??? συγνωμη κιολας...!

----------


## panoc

> Κατ'αρχήν, πρέπει πάντα να θυμόμαστε οτι 1GB=1024MB.
> 
> 4,37GB X 1024=4475MB αλλά και πάλι, πολλά σε χρέωσε.
> 
> Λοιπόν κάνω άλλο ένα τεστ, αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 30748ΜΒ.
> 
> Κατεβάζω αυτό το Trailer που έχω στο λογαριασμό μου, μεγέθους 101ΜΒ (με browser και χωρίς Download Manager γιατί είμαι στη δουλειά).
> 
> Μένουν 30642MB. Θα έπρεπε να είχαν μείνει 30647. Άρα με χρέωσε 5ΜΒ παραπάνω, αλλά αυτό είναι  5% περισσότερο από ότι κατέβασα!
> ...


δοκιμασα και εγω με το αρχειο σου με τον Free Download Manager που χρησιμοποιω.
με 4 connections με χρεωσε 112ΜΒ, με 2 connections με 108MB και με 1 connection 106MB

----------


## chaos38

Τελικα με idm με 2 connection με χρεωσε ψιλοκανονικα .Παντως κατι εχουν αλλαξει ...με flashget εδω και 2
χρονια δεν ειχα προβλημα ...τωρα εγιναν ολα..?

----------


## stathis argitis

> Και με 1 connection ,πάλι παραπάνω χρεώνει.
> Τι μακακία είναι αυτή;;;;;;;;;;;;


Φίλε μου ούτε τα πολλά connections φταίνε. Ξετσεκάρησε στις προεπιλεγμένες ιδιότητες κατεβάσματος αυτό που λέει εύρεση εναλλακτκών διευθύνσεων.

Αυτό έκανα πριν 4-5 μέρες και ενώ ο flashget χρέωνε κάπου 70% παραπάνω, τώρα με χρεώνει μόνο 5%. Το έχω μετρήσει πολλές φορές και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------


## cakavera

Για το συγκεκριμενο αρχειο με τον idm και 2 connections με χρεωσε 110MB.
Εχω στειλει email αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν απαντησει.

----------


## contime

> Για το συγκεκριμενο αρχειο με τον idm και 2 connections με χρεωσε 110MB.
> Εχω στειλει email αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν απαντησει.


Και να απαντησουν πιστευω οτι θα τα ριξουν στον download manager.

----------


## ababa641

το RapidPro τι ακριβως ειναι?εαν ληξει γινεται κατι?

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα ...Έχω πολύ καιρό να κατεβάσω από rapid ...και πριν από λίγο μπήκα στην σελίδα και είδα το παρακάτω ...Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι συμβαίνει ;;; μου βγάζει  28 days , 5 hours , 24 minutes και από δίπλα μια  επιλογή που λέει extend rapidpro και από κάτω 31.000 mb και δίπλα την επιλογή change traffic .Μα καλά τι είναι πάλι αυτά ...;;;

----------


## contime

> το RapidPro τι ακριβως ειναι?εαν ληξει γινεται κατι?





> ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα ...Έχω πολύ καιρό να κατεβάσω από rapid ...και πριν από λίγο μπήκα στην σελίδα και είδα το παρακάτω ...Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι συμβαίνει ;;; μου βγάζει  28 days , 5 hours , 24 minutes και από δίπλα μια  επιλογή που λέει extend rapidpro και από κάτω 31.000 mb και δίπλα την επιλογή change traffic .Μα καλά τι είναι πάλι αυτά ...;;;


Παιδια μη λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Αναλυτικα εξηγουνται ολα εδω. Διαβαστε και τις τελευταιες 5 σελιδες και θα καταλαβετε τι γινεται.

----------


## loukoumaki

sorry απλά δεν παρακολουθούσα τελευταία .

----------


## Gordito

Με λιγα λογια δηλαδη, με 99 rapids κατεβαζεις 30Gb το μηνα; Και αν θελεις παραπανω πλερωνεις 5 GB = 14 Rapids;

Και τα 400 rapids εχουν 5€;

Τι αλλες χρεωσεις υπαρχουν;

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά εσείς εξαργυρώσατε όλα σας τα rapids .....Αν δεν κατεβάζουμε συχνά καλό είναι να τα κρατάμε τα rapids ....γιατί πια δεν ξέρουμε την ημερομηνία λήξης του λογαριασμού .

----------


## chaos38

> Φίλε μου ούτε τα πολλά connections φταίνε. Ξετσεκάρησε στις προεπιλεγμένες ιδιότητες κατεβάσματος αυτό που λέει εύρεση εναλλακτκών διευθύνσεων.
> 
> Αυτό έκανα πριν 4-5 μέρες και ενώ ο flashget χρέωνε κάπου 70% παραπάνω, τώρα με χρεώνει μόνο 5%. Το έχω μετρήσει πολλές φορές και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.


To κετσεκαρισα αλλα παλι τα ιδια χρεωνει 40 50% παραπανω.
εκανα σχεδον ολους του συνδυασμους αλλ παλι τα ιδια οτι να ναι χρεωση....
Σχετικα σωστη χρεωση  εχω μονο με IDM με 2 connections.

----------


## contime

> sorry απλά δεν παρακολουθούσα τελευταία .


Δε χρειαζονται συγγνωμες! Απλα διαβασε το παραπανω λινκακι να παρεις τη γενικη ιδεα κι οτι αλλο χρειαστεις το συζηταμε, κι εμεις στο ψαξιμο ειμαστε εξαλλου...



> Με λιγα λογια δηλαδη, με 99 rapids κατεβαζεις 30Gb το μηνα; Και αν θελεις παραπανω πλερωνεις 5 GB = 14 Rapids;
> 
> Και τα 400 rapids εχουν 5€;
> 
> Τι αλλες χρεωσεις υπαρχουν;


Σωστα τα λες, δεν υπαρχουν αλλες χρεωσεις, εκτος απο προσθετο αποθηκευτικο χωρο που ειναι 2ραπιντ/1γιγα.




> παιδιά εσείς εξαργυρώσατε όλα σας τα rapids .....Αν δεν κατεβάζουμε συχνά καλό είναι να τα κρατάμε τα rapids ....γιατί πια δεν ξέρουμε την ημερομηνία λήξης του λογαριασμού .


Σωστο, απλα δεν ξερουμε τι γινεται οταν δεν ανανεωσεις με τα αρχεια που εχεις αποθηκευσει.

----------


## Gordito

To καινουργιο συστημα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο, θα κανω premium τις επομενες μερες.

Επισης, *υπαρχουν ακομα happy hours*;

Μιλαμε ειναι τρομερα φτηνα, με 5€ εχεις 30GB/μηνα για 4 μηνες!!!!!

----------


## panoc

> To καινουργιο συστημα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο, θα κανω premium τις επομενες μερες.
> 
> Επισης, *υπαρχουν ακομα happy hours*;
> 
> Μιλαμε ειναι τρομερα φτηνα, με 5€ εχεις 30GB/μηνα για 4 μηνες!!!!!


υπαρχουν προς το παρον και εαν συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν θα εχεις 300GB/μηνα  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Tρεχω μαγκες.

Ειναι τρομερα καλη προσφορα, τα torrents μου εχουν βγαλει την πιστη και σκεφτομουν για premium σε MU.

Aλλα δε με χαλαει να κανω και ενα premium στο RS, τζαμπα ειναι  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

btw, στο ΜegaUpload, ειναι οντως unlimited το download;

----------


## dr Wankel

> To καινουργιο συστημα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο, θα κανω premium τις επομενες μερες.
> 
> Επισης, *υπαρχουν ακομα happy hours*;
> 
> Μιλαμε ειναι τρομερα φτηνα, με 5€ εχεις 30GB/μηνα για 4 μηνες!!!!!


 
Ή 1GB τη μέρα... Έτσι δεν ακούγεται πολύ καλό, γιατί ουσιαστικά σε ωθούν στις happy hours και πόσο θα φορτωθούν αυτές οι ώρες και αν παραφορτωθούν μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αλλάξουν;;

----------


## panoc

> btw, στο ΜegaUpload, ειναι οντως unlimited το download;


ναι...

........Auto merged post: panoc πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ή 1GB τη μέρα... Έτσι δεν ακούγεται πολύ καλό, γιατί ουσιαστικά σε ωθούν στις happy hours και πόσο θα φορτωθούν αυτές οι ώρες και αν παραφορτωθούν μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αλλάξουν;;


ας το αλλαξουν, ηδη εχει αρχισει κυμα φυγης απο το rs.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι, υπάρχουν και happy hours, επομένως τα 30GB γίνονται δυνητικά 300GB!

Btw, προσωπικά είμαι με jdownloader και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ να μου τρώει παραπάνω όγκο. Βέβαια δεν το πολυψάχνω αλλά όσες φορές το έχω ελέγξει γιατί ήμουν τσίμα - τσίμα, ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Gordito

> Ή 1GB τη μέρα... Έτσι δεν ακούγεται πολύ καλό, γιατί ουσιαστικά σε ωθούν στις happy hours και πόσο θα φορτωθούν αυτές οι ώρες και αν παραφορτωθούν μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αλλάξουν;;


Και χωρις τις happy hours, εξακολουθει να ειναι φτηνο το κατεβασμα.

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Προσωπικα, θελω file hosting υπηρεσια γιατι παλιοτερο υλικο κατεβαινει ..... σε αιωνες (αν βρεις seeders).

Tα νεοτερα ουτως η αλλως τα κατεβαζεις αμεσα απο torrents.

----------


## dr Wankel

[QUOTE=Gordito;3587540]Και χωρις τις happy hours, εξακολουθει να ειναι φτηνο το κατεβασμα.

Χωρίς HH μιλάμε για τρία με τέσσερα 1080p το μήνα...

----------


## Gordito

Ναι αλλα κοστιζουν 1.5€ !!!!

----------


## cakavera

Εγω θα σου προτεινα,αν σε παιρνει βεβαια, 5 ευρω rapid και μια με 19 ευρω για 3 μηνες στο MU.

----------


## Gordito

Εχω second thoughts για το ΜU.

Αν μεινει το RS με τα happy hours (που δεν το βλεπω γιατι 200-300GB με 1.5€ ειναι .....κλοπη!! ) δεν χρειαζομαι MU.

Aν σταματησουν θα κανω και ΜU.

----------


## BOBBY

Εγώ κάπου έχω χάσει επεισόδιο.Ωραίο το νέο σύστημα αλλά έχω την εξής απορία.Είχα κάνει ετήσια ανανέωση η οποία έληγε τον Μάρτιο του 2011,βλέπω λοιπόν σήμερα στο λογαριασμό μου μιά επιλογή που λέει  "*RapidPro paid until:	27 day(s) 14 hours 58 minutes*" .

Καταλαβαίνω καλά;Μου δίνει μόνο ένα μήνα;

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά διαβάστε τα News στην αρχική σελίδα του Rapid.....τα εξηγεί όλα.

----------


## fadasma

> Προσωπικα, θελω file hosting υπηρεσια γιατι παλιοτερο υλικο κατεβαινει ..... σε αιωνες (αν βρεις seeders).
> Tα νεοτερα ουτως η αλλως τα κατεβαζεις αμεσα απο torrents.


Αυτό είναι ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα του rapidshare, οτι διαγράφουν γρήγορα και εύκολα τα links των uploaders με αποτέλεσμα όχι μόνο να μην υπάρχουν παλιά links που να λειτουργούν αλλά ούτε καν καινούργια αφού μέσα σε λίγες ώρες έχουν διαγραφεί.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό συμβαίνει και σε άλλους host, αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία ας μας πει.

----------


## psolord

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να κάνω περισσότερα download τεστάκια χτες, οπότε παραμένω στα χθεσινά συμπεράσματα, θα το δω πάντως.

========================




> Tρεχω μαγκες.
> 
> Ειναι τρομερα καλη προσφορα, τα torrents μου εχουν βγαλει την πιστη και σκεφτομουν για premium σε MU.
> 
> Aλλα δε με χαλαει να κανω και ενα premium στο RS, τζαμπα ειναι
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> btw, στο ΜegaUpload, ειναι οντως unlimited το download;


Gordi, έχω κάνει μία ψιλή ανάλυση εδώ. Άμα θες ρίξε μια ματιά για το τι παίζει! :Wink: 

=========================




> το RapidPro τι ακριβως ειναι?εαν ληξει γινεται κατι?





> Εγώ κάπου έχω χάσει επεισόδιο.Ωραίο το νέο σύστημα αλλά έχω την εξής απορία.Είχα κάνει ετήσια ανανέωση η οποία έληγε τον Μάρτιο του 2011,βλέπω λοιπόν σήμερα στο λογαριασμό μου μιά επιλογή που λέει "RapidPro paid until:    27 day(s) 14 hours 58 minutes" .
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω καλά;Μου δίνει μόνο ένα μήνα;


Λοιπόν καλή η απορία σας παιδιά. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαροι σε αυτό το θέμα.

Από όσο έχω καταλάβει όμως, το όλο σκηνικό θα παίζει ώς εξής:

1) Οι λογαριασμοί δε λήγουν ποτέ. Απλά τελειώνουν τα Rapids και δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις. Το πολύ πολύ, άμα μηδενίσει ο λογαριασμός, να παραμένεις σαν Rapid Premium Free.

2) Το Rapidpro ισχύει για ένα μήνα. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει οτι λήγει ο λογαριασμός, αλλά μόνο το μηνιαίο RapidPro. Άμα έχετε επιλεγμένη την επιλογή για automatic extension του RapidPro, τότε κάθε φορά που θα λήγει ο μήνας, το σύστημα απλά θα σας προσθέτει άλλα 30GB!

3) Το καλό είναι οτι το Traffic ΔΕ ΛΗΓΕΙ. Το έχουν και με bold στα news. Οπότε άμα στο τέλος του μήνα έχετε 15GB θα μπουν και άλλα 30GB και θα πάτε στα 45GB.

4) Πιθανολογώ, ότι άμα έχεις 0 αρχεία (ή τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ έχεις επιλεγμένη την επιλογή keep forever), μπορείς να έχεις λογαριασμό ο οποίος θα έχει λήξει το Rapidpro του και άμα δεν έχεις επιλέξει την επιλογή για αυτόματη ανανέωση, τότε ο λογαριασμός θα γίνεται Rapidfree ενώ θα έχεις ΚΑΙ rapids διαθέσιμα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για απεριόριστο χρόνο αξιοποίησης των χρημάτων μας!

Όπως και να έχει όμως, είναι μικρό το κακό, ακόμα και αν δε γίνεται έτσι, διότι όμως είπαμε, με 55 ευρώ που έδινες πριν, μπορείς τώρα να αγοράσεις 5400 rapids που είναι 55 μήνες Traffic Pro.

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα Happy Hours, νομίζω οτι έχω καταλάβει για ποιο λόγο έχει γίνει αυτό. Το γιατί δηλαδή υπάρχουν, το γιατί είναι τόσο απίστευτα δελεαστικό χρεώνοντας μόνο το 10% και γιατί είναι τόσο ανάποδο με τις ώρες της Ευρώπης.

Νομίζω, ότι τα Happy Hours, θα πέφτουν νύχτα σε όλες τις μεγάλες περιοχές που θέλει να καλύψει το Rapidshare. Δηλαδή Αμερική, Ευρώπη, Κίνα/Ασία. Αυτές οι τρεις Ηπειροι έχουν περίπου (χονδρικά) από 8 ώρες διαφορά η μία απο την άλλη. Έτσι το Rapidshare έχει φροντίσει ώστε τα Happy Hours να πέφτουν νύχτα σε όλους αυτούς γιατί τότε έχει και λιγότερη κίνηση αφού ο κόσμος κοιμάται! 

Με αυτόν το τρόπο, δίνει ένα κίνητρο στους καταναλωτές του Bandwidth του, να δημιουργούν πιο ομαλό traffic στους Servers του!

----------


## frenty

> 3) Το καλό είναι οτι το Traffic ΔΕ ΛΗΓΕΙ. Το έχουν και με bold στα news. Οπότε άμα στο τέλος του μήνα έχετε 15GB θα μπουν και άλλα 30GB και θα πάτε στα 45GB.


Το πρόσθετο traffic θα εννοεί, γιατί τα αρχικά 30 του rapidPRO έχουν διαρκεια 30 ημέρες

----------


## gkandir

Το happy hour είναι χειρότερα στην Ευρώπη.
03:00 ώρα Ελλάδος είναι 20:00 στη ΝΥ και 17:00 στο LA. Άρα στη ΝΥ είναι από 20:00 έως 04:00 και στο LA 17:00 έως 01:00. Πολύ πιο normal ώρες.
Στην Ασία πρέπει να πέφτουν πρωί με μεσημέρι.

----------


## psolord

> Το happy hour είναι χειρότερα στην Ευρώπη.
> 03:00 ώρα Ελλάδος είναι 20:00 στη ΝΥ και 17:00 στο LA. Άρα στη ΝΥ είναι από 20:00 έως 04:00 και στο LA 17:00 έως 01:00. Πολύ πιο normal ώρες.
> Στην Ασία πρέπει να πέφτουν πρωί με μεσημέρι.


Βασικά για αυτό είπα "χονδρικά".

Αν ρίξεις μία ματιά στα timezones, θα δεις ότι το 0 πέφτει στην Ισπανία, το +8 πέφτει στην Κίνα και το -8 πέφτει στο LA! Όπως και να έχει, κύκλος γίνεται! :Wink:

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝ 

credit account 750 points

ποσο καιρο δηλαδη εχω?

----------


## psolord

> Το πρόσθετο traffic θα εννοεί, γιατί τα αρχικά 30 του rapidPRO έχουν διαρκεια 30 ημέρες


Α δηλαδή άμα δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις, πάλι 30GB θα έχεις με την ανανέωση? Όχι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, αλλά λέμε τώρα! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psolord πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝ 
> 
> credit account 750 points
> 
> ποσο καιρο δηλαδη εχω?


Δεν το μετράμε με τον χρόνο πλέον. Υπάρχουν και άλλα δεδομένα στη μέση.

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αυστηρά το TrafficPro, τότε έχεις 750/99=7,5 μήνες. 7 πες γιατί το 0,5 δεν φτάνει για ανανέωση.

----------


## gkandir

> Βασικά για αυτό είπα "χονδρικά".
> 
> Αν ρίξεις μία ματιά στα timezones, θα δεις ότι το 0 πέφτει στην Ισπανία, το +8 πέφτει στην Κίνα και το -8 πέφτει στο LA! Όπως και να έχει, κύκλος γίνεται!


Ναι, μια χαρά τα είπες, απλώς το έκανα λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο.  :Smile: 

Και κάτι άλλο, αν κατάλαβα καλά, τα GBs που μεταφέρονται από μήνα σε μήνα είναι μόνο αυτά που αγοράζεις έξτρα και όχι από τα στάνταρ 30GB, σωστά;

----------


## LOUKAS32

i hope they do keep happy hours

i had FREE RAPID POINT 15.000
and they transferred that to 750 points with the new system
AMAZING!

----------


## Νικαετός

Eγώ πάλι (μόλις τώρα το είδα) ομολογώ πως δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Είχα premium account και τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα τι έχω LOL ! 

Θα προσπαθήσω κάποια στιγμή να διαβάσω τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## psolord

> Ναι, μια χαρά τα είπες, απλώς το έκανα λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο. 
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, αν κατάλαβα καλά, τα GBs που μεταφέρονται από μήνα σε μήνα είναι μόνο αυτά που αγοράζεις έξτρα και όχι από τα στάνταρ 30GB, σωστά;


Δεν είναι 100% καλο-διατυπωμένο αυτό στο site. Λένε για 30GB που διαρκούν για 30 ημέρες, αλλά παρακάτω λένε unused traffic does not expire. Πάντως, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πιο καλά, μάλλον θα λήγουν τα 30GBs.

Όμως άμα πας να κάνεις rapidpro extension με το χέρι, τότε βγάζει ένα μήνυμα:



> *RapidPro Account Extension:*
> 
> This  option allows you to extend RapidPro manually. Please keep in mind that  your new traffic will immediately be credited to your account.


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το κάνω τώρα γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο security code αυτή τη στιγμή. Πάντως άμα προσθέτει και τις μέρες αλλά και το traffic, τι θα σημαίνει αυτό? :Thinking:

----------


## sa1901

> Το happy hour είναι χειρότερα στην Ευρώπη.
> 03:00 ώρα Ελλάδος είναι 20:00 στη ΝΥ και 17:00 στο LA. Άρα στη ΝΥ είναι από 20:00 έως 04:00 και στο LA 17:00 έως 01:00. Πολύ πιο normal ώρες.
> Στην Ασία πρέπει να πέφτουν πρωί με μεσημέρι.





> Βασικά για αυτό είπα "χονδρικά".
> 
> Αν ρίξεις μία ματιά στα timezones, θα δεις ότι το 0 πέφτει στην Ισπανία, το +8 πέφτει στην Κίνα και το -8 πέφτει στο LA! Όπως και να έχει, κύκλος γίνεται!


Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει μάλλον. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κανέναν κύκλο. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ οι HH είναι τις ώρες *02.00-10.00 CEST*. Αυτό το διάστημα κυλάει ταυτόχρονα για όλο τον πλανήτη. Δηλαδή

03.00-11.00 Ελλάδα
20.00-04.00 Νέα Υόρκη
17.00-01.00 Λος Άντζελες
00.00-08.00 Ισπανία
08.00-16.00 Κίνα

*ταυτόχρονα όμως.*

Άρα για 8 ώρες μέσα στο 24ωρο οι servers της Rapidshare καταγράφουν το 10% του download. Ο κύκλος που βρίσκεται; Απλά βολεύει όσους δεν πέφτει η νύχτα μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα.

Κάνω κάτι λάθος;  :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

> Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει μάλλον. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κανέναν κύκλο. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ οι HH είναι τις ώρες *02.00-10.00 CEST*. Αυτό το διάστημα κυλάει ταυτόχρονα για όλο τον πλανήτη. Δηλαδή
> 
> 03.00-11.00 Ελλάδα
> 20.00-04.00 Νέα Υόρκη
> 17.00-01.00 Λος Άντζελες
> 00.00-08.00 Ισπανία
> 08.00-16.00 Κίνα
> 
> *ταυτόχρονα όμως.*
> ...


Α ναι. Κατάλαβα τι λές. Το Happy Hours είναι σταθερό δηλαδή. Δεν είναι κυλιομένο. Άρα οι Κινέζοι έχουν HH το πρωί? Τα λαμόγια! :Razz: 

Μπορεί τότε απλά να θέλανε να κόψουν λίγο Ευρώπη η απλά....Ελλάδα! :Razz:  Ξέρω γω! :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

η rapidshare βρισκεται ελβετία αρα καρδια ευρωπης
τη βολευει μεσα στην ημερα που λειτουργουν οι περισσοτερες επιχειρησεις να μην επιβαρυνεται πολυ σε φορτο γιαυτο οι HH ειναι τα μεταμεσανυκτιες  για ευρωπη και οτι αλλο για τον υπολοιπο κοσμο.

----------


## paodim

ρε παιδια τελικα ειναι 30 gb το μηνα η οχι???

----------


## iakinthos

> i hope they do keep happy hours
> 
> i had FREE RAPID POINT 15.000
> and they transferred that to 750 points with the new system
> AMAZING!


Kαι μένα είχανε μείνει 18775 free και 4791 premium, που δε μπορούσα να κάνω convert και παρά τα επαναλειμένα email που τους έχω στείλει, δεν έχουν απαντήσει και έχουν χαθεί πλέων αυτοί οι πόντοι.
Εσένα πως σου τα έκαναν convert και πότε? :Thinking:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Kαι μένα είχανε μείνει 18775 free και 4791 premium, που δε μπορούσα να κάνω convert και παρά τα επαναλειμένα email που τους έχω στείλει, δεν έχουν απαντήσει και έχουν χαθεί πλέων αυτοί οι πόντοι.
> Εσένα πως σου τα έκαναν convert και πότε?


δεν ξερω εστειλα 100 μαιλ
και τελικα μου τα καναν

αν και δεν ειναι πολλα ετσι μην λεμε οτι θελουμε

----------


## iakinthos

> δεν ξερω εστειλα 100 μαιλ
> και τελικα μου τα καναν
> 
> αν και δεν ειναι πολλα ετσι μην λεμε οτι θελουμε


Μόλις ξανά έκανα forward το τελευταίο email που τους είχα στείλει
Και θα το στέλνω καθημερινά μέχρι να μου απαντήσουν, ή να με φτιάξουνε :Wink:

----------


## spartak

> Μόλις ξανά έκανα forward το τελευταίο email που τους είχα στείλει
> Και θα το στέλνω καθημερινά μέχρι να μου απαντήσουν, ή να με φτιάξουνε


Αφού έχεις στείλει email θα σου απαντήσουν και λογικά θα σου δώσουν κάμποσα Rapids για τους πόντους που είχες. Υπολόγιζε γύρω στα 800, ίσως και περισσότερα

----------


## Insomniac

Εχω ανεβασμενα 227 αρχεια rar που* κανενα* δεν ξεπερναει τα 100.432  ΚΒ και αρκετα ειναι μικροτερα.

Μου λεει οτι εχω ανεβασμενα 31.641 ΜΒ

Πως γινεται αυτο ???

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## cakavera

Moλις ειδα οτι μου εβαλαν 600 Rapids στο λογαριασμο μου.
Ειχα 15.671 free rapidpoints και 3000 premium.
Mε φαγανε λιγο αλλα τι να κανω.

----------


## ababa641

δυστυχως δεν τρωνε μονο απο σενα και στο συνολο βγαινει οτι τρωνε πολυ.

----------


## spartak

Από χτες εμφανίστηκε στο λογαριασμό μου η επιλογή Send Rapids to your friends
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να στείλεις rapids σε κάποιον άλλο χρήστη και να τα χρησιμοποιήσει!

Είναι φοβερή υπηρεσία και δεν την έχει κάποιος άλλος file hoster, από όσο γνωρίζω. 
Στους υπόλοιπους μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις λογαριασμούς αλλά θα πρεπει να συμμετέχεις στα προγράμματα ανταμοιβής τους

----------


## LOUKAS32

φαγαν πολλα email με παραπονα.

----------


## pap2

Προχθές ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου στο RapidShare και δυστυχώς διαπίστωσα ότι το μέγεθος των δεδομένων που μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε μειώθηκε και άλλο στα 30 ΜΒ ανα μήνα. Υποτίθεται ότι είναι προσπάθεια της εταιρίας για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Τώρα θα μου πείτε πως είναι δυνατόν να μένει η τιμή ίδια και το μέγεθος των δεδομένων που μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε να μειώνεται αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

Επειδή ήμουν παλιός συνδρομητής σας παραθέτω μερικά ιστορικά στοιχεία και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας

ΕΝΑΡΞΗ RAPIDSHARE
Ήταν χωρίς συνδρομή και κατέβαζες όσο ήθελες

1Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ
Για προσφορά καλύτερων υπηρεσιών όπως ισχυριζόταν η εταιρία έβαλε συνδρομή 6,99 Ε ανά μήνα και κάθε τρεις μήνες δυο έδινε και μία συνδρομή δώρο

2Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ
Για προσφορά καλύτερων υπηρεσιών όπως ισχυριζόταν πάλι η εταιρία με 6,99 Ε ανά μήνα κατέβαζες μέχρι 5 ΜΒ την ημέρα δηλαδή 150 ΜΒ το μήνα και σου έδινε 1.000 πόντους κάθε μήνα και αν έπιανες το όριο των 12.000 πόντων σου έδινε μία συνδρομή δώρο.

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 3Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ
Για προσφορά καλύτερων υπηρεσιών όπως ισχυρίζεται πάλι η εταιρία με 6,99 Ε ανά μήνα κατέβαζες 30 ΜΒ το μήνα.

Δηλαδή σε κάθε αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών ο όγκος των δεδομένων που κατεβάζουμε μειώνεται και η τιμή μένει ίδια, και όλα αυτά υποτίθεται για να μας προσφέρουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. ΡΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ και μας χρεώνουν το υλικό που εμείς ανεβάζουμε???

Εγώ πάντως έφυγα από συνδρομητής γιατί το θεωρώ κοροϊδία και ψάχνω για άλλους συνδέσμους.

Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι?

----------


## mrsaccess

Να διαβάζεις καλύτερα τους όρους χρήσης του rapidshare;
Το τωρινό μοντέλο είναι με 1€ ένας μήνας με 30GB (γίνονται μέχρι 300 με τα happy hours) και επιπλέον για όσο παραπάνω χρειάζεσαι πληρώνεις ανάλογα.

Επίσης ποτέ το rapidshare δεν είχε 10€ το μήνα.

----------


## vaggospat13

για μενα το νεο συστημα της rapidshare ειναι 1 χαρα , το μονο που λειπει ειναι ενα προγραμμα ανταμοιβης χρηστων για να οφελουνται αυτοι π ανεβαζουν....

----------


## pap2

ΓΡΑΨΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ 6,99 

ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ:
ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ 6,99Ε  ΠΗΡΑ 30GB ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 150 GB (5Χ30ημερες=150 GB) 
ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΩΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

----------


## nnn

nice μου έγινε πίστωση 650 rapids για 13500 free και 1500 premium, not bad  :Smile:

----------


## iakinthos

> nice μου έγινε πίστωση 650 rapids για 13500 free και 1500 premium, not bad


Eγώ τους κάνω forward, καθημερινά το ίδιο email με screenshots από τους πόντους που έχασα(4791 premium και 18775 free), εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και δεν έχουν προσθέσει τίποτα άκομα :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Υπομονή, εγώ το έστειλα στις 29 το mail...

----------


## kourou13

> ΓΡΑΨΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ 6,99 
> 
> ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ:
> ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ 6,99Ε  ΠΗΡΑ 30GB ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 150 GB (5Χ30ημερες=150 GB) 
> ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΩΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ


Με 4,99 και το καινουργιο συστημα παιρνεις 400 Rapids που σημαινει
οτι χαλας τα 99 για ενα μηνα RapidPro που σου δινει 30 GB για να κατεβασεις
και σου μενουν αλλα 300 για να παρεις εξτρα traffic
δηλαδη (300/14=21*5) 105 GB, συνολο 135 GB!!!

Πριν επαιρνες για ενα μηνα 150 GB με 6,99 
και τωρα
135 GB με 4,99....  :One thumb up: 

Πιστευω οτι το καινουργιο συστημα συμφερει αυτους που κατεβαζουν μονο!
Τους uploaders σιγουρα οχι αν δεν φτιαξουν ενα ανταγωνιστικο reward system

----------


## furious99

Απο αυτα που γραφουν στις ανακοινωσεις, αν και δεν το λενε ετσι, μαλλον η ανταμοιβη των uploaders δημιουργει νομικο ερεισμα για αυτους που θελουν να το κλεισουν (ειναι περιπου σαν να "πληρωνει" κατα καποιο τροπο ετσι αυτους που ανεβαζουν παρανομα αρχεια). Αμφιβαλλω αν θα επανελθει...

----------


## spartak

> Απο αυτα που γραφουν στις ανακοινωσεις, αν και δεν το λενε ετσι, μαλλον η ανταμοιβη των uploaders δημιουργει νομικο ερεισμα για αυτους που θελουν να το κλεισουν (ειναι περιπου σαν να "πληρωνει" κατα καποιο τροπο ετσι αυτους που ανεβαζουν παρανομα αρχεια). Αμφιβαλλω αν θα επανελθει...



Ολα τα άλλα file sharing sites έχουν το σύστημα ανταμοιβών. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ο λόγος γιατι θα έπρεπε να ισχύει και για τα άλλα sites

----------


## prodromosfan

ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ 
το megaupload αποφασισε να τηρεί τα ορια για free users (κατι που παλαιοτερα δεν εκανε  :Razz: )
μαλλον εχει πεσει πολυ κινηση εφοσον ουτε οι HH για τα free members φαινεται να ισχυουν.

----------


## fadasma

Προσέξτε αυτή την είδηση από τα ΝΕΑ
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/07/youtube_14.html
"Το YouTube πληρώνει τους πιο επιτυχημένους χρήστες του"
Δηλαδή το youtube υποστηρίζει την πειρατεία επιβραβεύοντας τους uploaders;;

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν νομίζω να δώσει χρήματα σε κανένα που ανεβάζει περιεχόμενο που έχει δημιουργήσει άλλος.
Στο youtube υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες αν όχι εκατομμύρια δημιουργοί περιεχομένου. Ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να μιλάει για δημιουργούς και όχι για χρήστες. Χρήστης είμαι και εγώ που δεν έχω ανεβάσει κανένα βίντεο...

----------


## and64

Μου προσθέσαν και μένα 600 rapids σήμερα σαν exchange για τους πόντους που είχα, σχεδόν μια βδομάδα μετά το mail...

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά πριν από λίγο είδα που μου έβγαλε traffic  143 372 MB αυτό τι σημαίνει ότι έχω τόσα να κατεβάσω ...και αν ναι για πόσο καιρό ;;;;

----------


## filipoy

To 
  RapidPro καταβάλλεται έως ότου:* 19 ημέρες ( ες ) 9 ώρες 26 λεπτά*

*2 ερωτήσεις* 

*1) Τη σημάνει* 
*Ότι τέλος το rapidshare σε 19 ημέρες***
*  2) Και για  πόσο καιρό θα έχω rapidshar για εξηγείστε μου* 


*Ευχάριστο*

----------


## mrsaccess

Αν κατεβάζεις μέσα στα όρια (30GB το μήνα εκτός happy hours) έχεις ακόμη 35 μήνες και 20 μέρες.
Κάθε μήνα χρεώνεσαι 99 rapids για 30GB.

----------


## iakinthos

^@filipoy έχεις ακόμα 19 μέρες για να καταναλώσεις τα 30GB που σου δίνει το RapidPro 
Μετά θα σου αφαιρέσει 99 Rapids και θα ανανεωθεί πάλι για 30 μέρες και 30GB
Aν σε καλύβουν τα 30GB το μήνα, τότε με αυτό το ρυθμό θα έχεις το λογαριασμό για 35 μήνες περίπου

Edit: Ο @mrsaccess ήτανε πιο γρήγορος :Razz:

----------


## john_xalk

Γεία χαρά και απο μένα παιδιά.
Εγώ αυτό που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι 
εγω θελω να κατεβαζω τη μερα καπου στα 5 gb και 6 να ναι οκ κανενα προβλημα.
ολα αυτα ΓΙΑ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ποσα rapids χρειαζομαι ? τα 400 λιγα δεν ειναι ?

5-6gb τη μερα για 1 μηνα.
 :Cool:

----------


## psolord

> Γεία χαρά και απο μένα παιδιά.
> Εγώ αυτό που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι 
> εγω θελω να κατεβαζω τη μερα καπου στα 5 gb και 6 να ναι οκ κανενα προβλημα.
> ολα αυτα ΓΙΑ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ποσα rapids χρειαζομαι ? τα 400 λιγα δεν ειναι ?
> 
> 5-6gb τη μερα για 1 μηνα.


6GB*30days=180GBs/month

Το rapidshare σου δίνει ούτως ή άλλως 30GBs με 99rapids κάθε μήνα. Άρα θες άλλα 150GBs.

150GBs/5GBs per 14rapids=30*14 rapids per month. Δηλαδή συνολικά θέλεις το μήνα 99+420=519 rapids χωρίς Happy hours. Δηλαδή με 5000 rapids ( 50 ευρώ) την βγάζεις περίπου για κάνα 10 μηνο.

Άμα κατεβάζεις σε Happy Hours (03.00-11.00πμ) τότε μπορείς να κατεβάζεις ούτως ή άλλως 10GB την ημέρα με τα 99rapids του RapidPro, οπότε με τα 50 ευρώ (5000 rapids) τη βγάζεις για..... 50 μήνες!

 :Welcome:

----------


## john_xalk

> 6GB*30days=180GBs/month
> 
> Το rapidshare σου δίνει ούτως ή άλλως 30GBs με 99rapids κάθε μήνα. Άρα θες άλλα 150GBs.
> 
> 150GBs/5GBs per 14rapids=30*14 rapids per month. Δηλαδή συνολικά θέλεις το μήνα 99+420=519 rapids χωρίς Happy hours. Δηλαδή με 5000 rapids ( 50 ευρώ) την βγάζεις περίπου για κάνα 10 μηνο.
> 
> Άμα κατεβάζεις σε Happy Hours (03.00-11.00πμ) τότε μπορείς να κατεβάζεις ούτως ή άλλως 10GB την ημέρα με τα 99rapids του RapidPro, οπότε με τα 50 ευρώ (5000 rapids) τη βγάζεις για..... 50 μήνες!


Ευχαριστω για της πληροφοριες πραγματι χρησιμες
αλλα εγω θελω να το δουλεψω ακριβως 1 μηνα π.χ μονο τον αυγουστο σου λεω.
Αμα παρω 400 δεν μου φτανει να κατεβασω καμια 200gb
ακομα και το βραδυ οπως το λες happy hours
ποσα rapids λες ?
και αν μου περισεψουν μπορω τα κρατησω για να τα χρησιμοποιησω οταν θελω ?
ευχαριστω εκ τ προτερων
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psolord

E άμα τα θες για ένα μήνα μόνο, πάρε 400 rapids με 5 ευρώ και κατέβαζε βράδυ. Θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις άνετα 30*10GBs και θα σου μείνουν και 300 rapids για χρήση αργότερα!  :Wink:

----------


## DOOM_NX

Χωρίς Happy Hours πάντως, μπορείς να ξοδέψεις 500 rapids σε ένα μήνα για 170GB (30+28*5) που ανέρχονται σε 5,6GB/μέρα. Αυτά είναι 4,98€ για τον συγκεκριμένο μήνα.

Προσωπικά, μ'αρέσει το νέο σύστημα λόγω της ευελιξίας που δίνει. Έχασα όμως rapidpoints κατά την πρόσφατη αλλαγή του συστήματος πληρωμής και ενώ είχα πληρώσει για 6 μήνες bandwidth της τάξης των 5GB τη μέρα, τώρα μου μένει ενάμισι μήνας μόνο στο ίδο bandwidth. Θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουν το παλιό σύστημα γιαυτούς που είχαν ήδη πληρώσει μέχρι να λήξει. Ας είναι όμως...

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα για έξι μήνες πλήρωσες περίπου 30€. Επομένως τώρα θα έπρεπε να έχεις 5 μήνες με 150GB χωρίς καθόλου happy hours.  :What..?: 

Τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό έγινε. Πλήρωσα για τρεις μήνες λίγο πριν την αλλαγή και κατέληξα με περίπου 1700 rapids.

----------


## DOOM_NX

Δυστυχώς δεν έγινε έτσι. Με την πρώτο σύστημα βρέθηκα με 2000 περίπου rapids. Με τα rapidbig και ιστορίες μου φαγε καμιά 250αριά μάνι-μάνι. Τώρα έχω περί τα 1750... Ανανέωση είχα κάνει στις 13 Απριλίου...

----------


## mrsaccess

Επομένως έχεις περίπου 4 μήνες με 5GB/μέρα χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε happy hours. Μάλλον κέρδισες κάποιες μέρες παρά έχασες. Πόσο μάλλον αν δεν κατεβάζεις κάθε μέρα 5GB.

----------


## DOOM_NX

Έχεις δίκιο... Άντε τώρα να κατεβάσουμε με την 4άρα στο χωριό... :P

----------


## Gordito

Καημενε, εδω κατεβαζουμε με 2 στην πολη  :Razz:

----------


## john_xalk

Καλα μωρε το θεμα ειναι να μην καει το pc :P και να εχουμε χρονο και rapids  :Razz:  

και εγω με 210 κατεβαζω αλλα τι να κανω στην αλλη ζωη με mb :P :Clap:

----------


## DOOM_NX

Off Topic


		Όταν είχα μπει στο ιδιόκτητο στην Κοζάνη, συγχρόνιζα στα 19Mbps. Όταν είδα το rapishare να βαράει 2ΜΒ/s ομολογώ πως έκλαψα... Τώρα γίναμε πολλοί και συγχρονίζω στα 15. Τουλάχιστον είναι σταθερά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## easyrider77

Ρε παιδια εχω κολλησει. Ανανεωσα για 3μηνο (μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβρη) και τωρα που μπηκα βλεπω   "RapidPro paid until:       *17 day(s) 4 hours 36 minutes*" 	

πληρωμενο μεχρι αρχες αυγουστου δηλαδη. Τι εγινε, θα χασω τη μιση συνδρομη δηλαδη..?   Rapids εχω 1703.  :Thinking:

----------


## Jazzer

Όπως εξηγήθηκε παραπάνω, κάθε μήνα χρεώνεσαι 99 rapids για 30GB.
Άρα με 1703 rapid points και εφόσον δεν κατεβάζεις πάνω από 30 GB το μήνα, το account "αντέχει" ακόμα 17 μήνες ! 
Βέβαια για χρήση από τις 03.00 έως τις 11.00 π.μ. η χρέωση happy hours είναι στο 1/10, οπότε τα παραπάνω GB μπορούν να πολλαπλασιαστούν !  :Razz:

----------


## Xouzouris

Τελικα μαθαμε αν γινεται να μην ανανεωνεις αυτοματα καθε μηνα, οποτε ουσιαστικα να "παρκαρεις" τον λογαριασμο ωστε να τον ενεργοποιεις μονο τους μηνες που τον χρειαζεσαι και να γλυτωνεις ετσι rapids?

----------


## Insomniac

> Τελικα μαθαμε αν γινεται να μην ανανεωνεις αυτοματα καθε μηνα, οποτε ουσιαστικα να "παρκαρεις" τον λογαριασμο ωστε να τον ενεργοποιεις μονο τους μηνες που τον χρειαζεσαι και να γλυτωνεις ετσι rapids?



Γινεται.Στα settings ξεκλικαρεις το automatic trafic extension.

----------


## dagas

Αν επεκτείνεις  το λογαριασμό σου για ένα ακόμα μήνα σου δίνει σύνολο 60 GB για να κατανείμεις όπως εσύ νομίζεις, έτσι εάν θέλεις να πας διακοπές τον Αύγουστο ανανεώνεις για δύο μήνες και κατεβάζεις παραπάνω από 30GB τον Ιούλιο

----------


## iakinthos

Έπειτα από ανεπάλληλα email που έστειλα στο support από 1-17 Ιούλη και δε πήρα ποτέ απάντηση, τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για να δω τι έγινε με τους 4791 premium και 18775 free πόντους που έχασα, τι θα γίνει?
Η απαντησή τους ήταν ότι διεκπεραιώνουν υποθέσεις με όσους *στείλανε email μέχρι και 6 Ιούλη και στο email είχανε επισημάνει και το paypal transaction id του premium account*
Κάτι που δεν είχα κάνει εγώ.
Όσα email έχουν σταλεί μετά τις 6 Ιούλη δεν εξυπηρετούνται
Μετά από τσεκάρισμα όμως, μιας εξυπηρετικής πράγματι κυρίας, στις ημερομηνίες που έστειλα το πρώτο email και λεγοντάς της το transaction id, και επιβαιώνοντας τα πάντα ότι είναι σωστά μου πρόσθεσε αμέσως 1200 rapids στο account
Aς ελπίσω ότι το τηλεφώνο του support είναι εντός ζώνης Α(δωρεάν τηλέφωνα σε διεθνείς προορισμούς), διαφορετικά είναι σα να πλήρωσα τους πόντους(20 λεπτά ομιλίας)

----------


## contime

> Γινεται.Στα settings ξεκλικαρεις το automatic trafic extension.


Mαλλον εννοεις  Automatic RapidPro Extension, αλλα και παλι ο συμφορουμιτης μαλλον εννοει τι γινεται στο λογαριασμο σου αν δεν τον ανανεωσεις, οχι αν υπαρχει η επιλογη. :Wink:

----------


## -21grams

> Mαλλον εννοεις  Automatic RapidPro Extension, αλλα και παλι ο συμφορουμιτης μαλλον εννοει τι γινεται στο λογαριασμο σου αν δεν τον ανανεωσεις, οχι αν υπαρχει η επιλογη.


Θα ήθελα κι εγώ πολύ να μάθω, αν κάποιος το έχει επιβεβαιώσει ας μας ενημερώσει...

----------


## spartak

> Aς ελπίσω ότι το τηλεφώνο του support είναι εντός ζώνης Α(δωρεάν τηλέφωνα σε διεθνείς προορισμούς), διαφορετικά είναι σα να πλήρωσα τους πόντους(20 λεπτά ομιλίας)


Το τηλέφωνο είναι απλό σταθερό Ελβετίας και αν έχεις δωρεαν κλήσεις προς Ελβετία τότε ναι είναι δωρεάν

----------


## Xouzouris

> Mαλλον εννοεις  Automatic RapidPro Extension, αλλα και παλι ο συμφορουμιτης μαλλον εννοει τι γινεται στο λογαριασμο σου αν δεν τον ανανεωσεις, οχι αν υπαρχει η επιλογη.


Βασικα αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι ενας συνδυασμος των δυο, δηλαδη εαν ξετικαρει κανεις την επιλογη που λες για πχ ενα μηνα που θα ειναι διακοπες ή και περισσοτερο, ο λογαριασμος και τα rapids εξακολουθουν να μενουν αθικτα μεχρι να το ξαναενεργοποιησεις?

Συνειδητοποιησα οτι μαλλον απαντηση δεν υπαρχει, δεδομενου οτι ειναι πολυ προσφατη η αλλαγη, οποτε αποφασισα να κανω εγω το πειραματοζωο.

Απενεργοποιησα οποτε την επιλογη αυτοματης ανανεωσης του rapidPro σημερα. Ληγει σε 15 μερες, εχω 5120 rapids. Θα δουμε τι θα γινει οταν ληξει και θα σας πω.

----------


## and64

> Βασικα αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι ενας συνδυασμος των δυο, δηλαδη εαν ξετικαρει κανεις την επιλογη που λες για πχ ενα μηνα που θα ειναι διακοπες ή και περισσοτερο, ο λογαριασμος και τα rapids εξακολουθουν να μενουν αθικτα μεχρι να το ξαναενεργοποιησεις?


Eπειδή το είχα κάνει εγώ (αν θυμάμαι καλά οταν άλλαξε για τελευταία φορά το σύστημα μου έδινε 5 ώρες μέχρι τη λήξη, δεν ξέρω γιατί, πάντως το ειχα ξετικάρει) δεν μου έφαγε τπτ, απλά δεν μπορούσα να κατεβάσω. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω σίγουρα είναι αν σου περνάει στον επόμενο μήνα οσα gb περισσεύουν αν έχεις αγοράσει extra ή αν σου τα περνάει και αν είναι απο τα "βασικά" 30 gb που δίνει με την ενεργοποίηση του μήνα... :Thinking:

----------


## frenty

Περνούν μόνο τα extra

----------


## and64

thanks για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## contime

> Eπειδή το είχα κάνει εγώ (αν θυμάμαι καλά οταν άλλαξε για τελευταία φορά το σύστημα μου έδινε 5 ώρες μέχρι τη λήξη, δεν ξέρω γιατί, πάντως το ειχα ξετικάρει) δεν μου έφαγε τπτ, απλά δεν μπορούσα να κατεβάσω. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω σίγουρα είναι αν σου περνάει στον επόμενο μήνα οσα gb περισσεύουν αν έχεις αγοράσει extra ή αν σου τα περνάει και αν είναι απο τα "βασικά" 30 gb που δίνει με την ενεργοποίηση του μήνα...


Με τα ανεβασμενα αρχεια τι γινεται? Διαγραφονται και αν ναι ποτε?

----------


## and64

> Με τα ανεβασμενα αρχεια τι γινεται? Διαγραφονται και αν ναι ποτε?


Αυτό δεν το ξέρω δυστυχώς γιατί έχω ελάχιστα πράγματα ανεβασμένα, 2-2.5 gb περίπου...

----------


## john_xalk

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κατι αλλο.

εχω traffic που μου εμεινε 37.317 MB και μερες 	29 day(s) 20 hours 12 minutes

και ποντους ακομα 873

εγω 8α κατεβαζω τωρα για 30 μερες 37 γιγα και κατι που ειναι
χωρις να χανω ποντους ?

ευχαριστω :Worthy:

----------


## steli0s

Παιδια εγω επειδη εχω καταμπερδευτεί με το rapidshare αν μπορεί ας μου πει καποιος να δω αν ειμαι οκ!

Ειχα πληρωσει εξάμηνο μέχρι 31/12/2010.

Βλέπω τώρα στον λογαριασμο μου:

Rapids:	4752
RapidPro paid until:	3 day(s) 0 hours 25 minutes
Traffic left:	20 937 MB	Charge Traffic

Αρα αν περασω τα 21gb που μου μενουν, θα μου τραβαει αυτοματα καθε φορα 99 rapids και θα μου δινει 6gb;

----------


## iakinthos

@steliOs για τις επόμενες 3 μέρες έχεις 21GB να καταναλώσεις, προτού σε χρεώσει πάλι 99 rapids για 30 μέρες και 30GB.
Αν τώρα δε σε φτάσουν αυτά τα 21GB στις 3 μέρες και χρειαστείς παραπάνω, τότε μπορείς να εξαγοράσεις 5GB για 14 rapids.
Aν σε καλύβουν τα 30GB το μήνα, τότε ο λογαριασμός σου θα λήξει μετά από 48 μήνες

----------


## steli0s

> @steliOs για τις επόμενες 3 μέρες έχεις 21GB να καταναλώσεις, προτού σε χρεώσει πάλι 99 rapids για 30 μέρες και 30GB.
> Αν τώρα δε σε φτάσουν αυτά τα 21GB στις 3 μέρες και χρειαστείς παραπάνω, τότε μπορείς να εξαγοράσεις 5GB για 14 rapids.
> Aν σε καλύβουν τα 30GB το μήνα, τότε ο λογαριασμός σου θα λήξει μετά από 48 μήνες


Α, μια χαρά  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## john_xalk

> Μα για έξι μήνες πλήρωσες περίπου 30€. Επομένως τώρα θα έπρεπε να έχεις 5 μήνες με 150GB χωρίς καθόλου happy hours. 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό έγινε. Πλήρωσα για τρεις μήνες λίγο πριν την αλλαγή και κατέληξα με περίπου 1700 rapids.


Για μενα βρηκατε τιποτα ?

----------


## masterfaster

ακομη ασχολειστε με τo rapid(crappy)share.com? αφου εχετε λεφτα, γιατι δεν αγοραζετε συνδρομη σε usenet server να κατεβαζετε απο .nzb ?

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν παίδες, έκανα ένα τσεκάρισμα στο λογαριασμό μου, τώρα που πέρασε ο πρώτος μήνας και είδα οτι το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου, το προσθέτει. Δεν το κάνει reset στα 30GB δηλαδή κάθε μήνα. Πολύ καλό αυτό! :One thumb up:

----------


## nikosl

> Λοιπόν παίδες, έκανα ένα τσεκάρισμα στο λογαριασμό μου, τώρα που πέρασε ο πρώτος μήνας και είδα οτι το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου, το προσθέτει. Δεν το κάνει reset στα 30GB δηλαδή κάθε μήνα. Πολύ καλό αυτό!


Τι να το κάνουμε τώρα, με το σταγονόμετρο βρίσκουμε πλέον χρήστες που να ανεβάζουν σε rapid, πήγαν όλοι σε Hotfile με την αναμπουμπούλα......  Μα πόσο χαζοί παίζει να ναι εκεί στο management του rapidshare???

----------


## ariadgr

> Λοιπόν παίδες, έκανα ένα τσεκάρισμα στο λογαριασμό μου, τώρα που πέρασε ο πρώτος μήνας και είδα οτι το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου, το προσθέτει. Δεν το κάνει reset στα 30GB δηλαδή κάθε μήνα. Πολύ καλό αυτό!


Αυτό ακριβώς παρατήρησα κι'εγώ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## -21grams

> Λοιπόν παίδες, έκανα ένα τσεκάρισμα στο λογαριασμό μου, τώρα που πέρασε ο πρώτος μήνας και είδα ότι το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου, το προσθέτει. Δεν το κάνει reset στα 30GB δηλαδή κάθε μήνα. Πολύ καλό αυτό!





> Αυτό ακριβώς παρατήρησα κι εγώ.


Ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι μετά την πάροδο του μήνα, το bandwidth που παρέμεινε ανεκμετάλλευτο θα χαραμίζονταν και έτσι την τελευταία βδομάδα έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου σε ένα φίλο ο οποίος και το εξάντλησε (παρά 20τόσα MB)
Πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη, τίμια αντιμετώπιση του πελάτη πλην όμως θα συμφωνήσω με τους χρήστες που αναφέρουν ότι το *νέο υλικό* που διακινείται δεν φιλοξενείται πλέον σε servers του Rapidshare.
Αν δεν επιστρέψει κάποιου είδους reward system προβλέπω περαιτέρω συρρίκνωση...

----------


## creye

θα ηθελα λιγο τη βοήθεια σας.

ενεργοποιησα μετα απο πολυ καιρο παλι το rapid αλλα με τις αλλαγες που εχουν γινει δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα. 
πηρα το πακετο με 1000 ποντους με 9.95 ευρω.   πως μετριουνται οι ποντοι; παλαιοτερα χρησιμοποιουσα το flashget. συνεχιζω με το ιδιο ή πρεπει να βαλω καποιο συγκεκριμενο.

συγχωρεστε με  αν σας ταλαιπωρω, αλλα έχει περασει καιρος από την τελευταια φορα :Smile:

----------


## psolord

> θα ηθελα λιγο τη βοήθεια σας.
> 
> ενεργοποιησα μετα απο πολυ καιρο παλι το rapid αλλα με τις αλλαγες που εχουν γινει δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα. 
> πηρα το πακετο με 1000 ποντους με 9.95 ευρω.   πως μετριουνται οι ποντοι; παλαιοτερα χρησιμοποιουσα το flashget. συνεχιζω με το ιδιο ή πρεπει να βαλω καποιο συγκεκριμενο.
> 
> συγχωρεστε με  αν σας ταλαιπωρω, αλλα έχει περασει καιρος από την τελευταια φορα


Δεν νομίζω έχει αλλάξει κάτι, ως προς το Flashget. Με τους κωδικούς που είχες συνεχίζεις. Αν έχεις δημιουργήσει καινούριους, απλά τους προσαρμόζεις.

Με τους 1000 πόντους, μπορείς να κάνεις 10 μηνιαία RapidPro. Τώρα, κάθε μήνα, το Rapidshare σε χρεώνει αυτόματα 99 rapids (πόντους). Με αυτά τα 99 rapids, σου δίνει 30GB που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μέσα στο μήνα. Αν δεν τα κατεβάσεις, απλώς προστίθενται στον επόμενο. Τα Happy Hours συνεχίζουν κλπ.

Το μέγιστο που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με αυτά τα 10 ευρώ που έδωσες, είναι 30 GB κάθε μήνα χωρίς Happy Hours ή 300GB κάθε μήνα, με Happy Hours (ώρες Ελλάδος 03.00-11.00). Συνολικά δηλαδή, για τους 10 μήνες, έχεις 3TB με 10 ευρώ. Εμένα  μου αρέσει να το βλέπω από αυτήν την οπτική γωνία, μιας και δεν χαλιέμαι με τις Happy Hours! :Razz: 

Αναλυτικότερες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν εδώ. :Wink:

----------


## xristsam

ρε παιδια μια απορια.αν μια μερα δεν κατεβασεις σου τρωει 20 rapid? γιατι αν το κανει αυτο ειναι 600 το μηνα χωρις να κατεβαζεις

----------


## psolord

> ρε παιδια μια απορια.αν μια μερα δεν κατεβασεις σου τρωει 20 rapid? γιατι αν το κανει αυτο ειναι 600 το μηνα χωρις να κατεβαζεις


Όχι φίλε μου, δε σου τρώει τίποτα άμα δεν κατεβάσεις.

Σου τρώει 99 κάθε μήνα και σου δίνει 30GBs. Επίσης υπάρχει και επιλογή για να μη γίνεται αυτόματη χρήση του RapidPro, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα της! :Thinking:

----------


## Insomniac

Παιδια οταν μας λεει

RapidPro paid until: 21 day(s) 2 hours 16 minutes

ασχετα αν εχουμε ποντους σε 21 μερες κλειδωνει ο λογαριασμος ?

----------


## Jim87

> Παιδια οταν μας λεει
> 
> RapidPro paid until: 21 day(s) 2 hours 16 minutes
> 
> ασχετα αν εχουμε ποντους σε 21 μερες κλειδωνει ο λογαριασμος ?



Αν έχεις 99 rapid σε 21 μέρες θα σου ανανεωθεί* ο λογαριασμός με 30GB + αν έχεις un spent GB για άλλες 30 μέρες.

*Αν έχεις τσεκάρει την επιλογή 
"Automatic RapidPro Extension"


Αν δεν έχεις απλά δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις σε 21 μέρες.

----------


## Insomniac

> Αν έχεις 99 rapid σε 21 μέρες θα σου ανανεωθεί* ο λογαριασμός με 30GB + αν έχεις un spent GB για άλλες 30 μέρες.
> 
> *Αν έχεις τσεκάρει την επιλογή 
> "Automatic RapidPro Extension"
> 
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις απλά δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις σε 21 μέρες.



Ευχαριστω.Εχω 3000 περιπου ποντους, αρα δεν εχω προβλημα ?


Με τα upload μας τι γινεται ? Χρεωνομαστε ?

----------


## Jim87

> Ευχαριστω.Εχω 3000 περιπου ποντους, αρα δεν εχω προβλημα ?
> 
> 
> Με τα upload μας τι γινεται ? Χρεωνομαστε ?




Sorry για την αργοπορία αλλά τώρα το είδα το μήνυμα...


Με 3000 πόντους θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις για 30 μήνες ακόμα , αν δεν ξεπεράσεις τα 30gb το μήνα.


Τα upload δεν το έχω δει για να σου πω σίγουρα αλλά νομίζω ότι χρεώνεσαι μόνο αν ξεπεράσεις τα 10 gb upload

----------


## Insomniac

> Sorry για την αργοπορία αλλά τώρα το είδα το μήνυμα...
> 
> 
> Με 3000 πόντους θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις για 30 μήνες ακόμα , αν δεν ξεπεράσεις τα 30gb το μήνα.
> 
> 
> Τα upload δεν το έχω δει για να σου πω σίγουρα αλλά νομίζω ότι χρεώνεσαι μόνο αν ξεπεράσεις τα 10 gb upload


Ευχαριστω.Οποιος μαθει κατι για τα upload ας μας πει....

----------


## spartak

> Ευχαριστω.Οποιος μαθει κατι για τα upload ας μας πει....


Για κάθε 99 rapids σου δίνει 10 Gb/μήνα. Αν θες παραπάνω απο αυτό κάθε Gb κοστίζει 2 rapids/μήνα

----------


## mrsaccess

Για την ακρίβεια με 99 rapids παίρνεις 30GB για ένα μήνα (300GB αν τα κατεβάσεις σε happy hours). Από εκεί και πέρα αγοράζεις όσα GB θέλεις επιπλέον με κόστος 14 rapid για 5GB.

Τα GB που σου απομένουν (είτε από το μήνα είτε επειδή τα αγόρασες χωριστά) δεν χάνονται αλλά μεταφέρονται στον επόμενο μήνα από όσο έχω δει.

----------


## Insomniac

> Για κάθε 99 rapids σου δίνει 10 Gb/μήνα. Αν θες παραπάνω απο αυτό κάθε Gb κοστίζει 2 rapids/μήνα


Ευχαριστω.
Αν εχω ενα μηνα 10 GB upload και μου παρει 99 rapids τον δευτερο μηνα που θα μου ξαναπαρει 99 rapids μπορω να εχω χωρις αλλη χρεωση 20GB upload κλπ ?

----------


## mrsaccess

Sorry, δεν πρόσεξα ότι ρωτούσες για το upload!

----------


## easyrider77

Καπου διαβασα οτι αν εχεις πανω απο 10GB σε σερβερ τους σου αφαιρουν καθε μηνα ποντους..?   :Thinking:   :Thumb down: 

Παντως ετσι που τα κανανε, βλεπω να χανουν το 99,9% της πελατειας τους..(αν δεν τους εχουν χασει ηδη..  :Razz: ) βεβαια τα πηρανε και πολυ καλα μαλιστα για μια 5ετια, και αφου τσεπωσανε πολυ περισοτερα απ οσα περιμενανε,  ειπανε να αποφυγουν και τα τρεξιματα με τα δικαστηρια.  :Laughing:

----------


## Gordito

Mια χαρα φτηνη ειναι τωρα η υπηρεσια.

----------


## easyrider77

Μια χαρα ειναι..  περιεχομενο να κατεβασεις δεν εχει..  :Razz:  

Αν ειναι μονο για ναχεις backup τα αρχεια σου online, μια χαρα ειναι και το drop.io .. που ειναι και φρη.  :Wink:

----------


## psolord

> Μια χαρα ειναι..  περιεχομενο να κατεβασεις δεν εχει..  
> 
> Αν ειναι μονο για ναχεις backup τα αρχεια σου online, μια χαρα ειναι και το drop.io .. που ειναι και φρη.


Στο γνωστό forum που άλλαξε όνομα, μια χαρά βρίσκεις να κατεβάσεις τα πάντα. Έχω κατεβάσει 3Χ 40GB τις τελευταίες τρεις μέρες, όλα νέες κυκλοφορίες. Μαζεύω προμήθειες για το χειμώνα.

Το μόνο περίεργο που έχω δει, είναι οτι κάτι ψιλο-παίζει με τους servers τους. Κάνω add αρχεία με τον IDM και μου βγάζει μερικά της ομάδας με error. Άμα ξεκινήσει να τα κατεβάζει όμως, έρχονται κανονικά. Επίσης άλλα σταματάνε την ώρα που κατεβαίνουν, αλλά άμα κάνεις resume μετά, συνεχίζουν! :Thinking:

----------


## easyrider77

Ε, στειλε πμ το φορουμ με τα λινκ βρε!  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Ο IDM οταν τα ραπιντ λινκ ληγουν σε .html τα βλεπει σαν ιστοσελιδα και κατεβαζει τη σελιδα.. :Razz:  οποιο σου βγαζει error μπορεις να το κανεις add manual και να αφαιρεσεις το "html" ωστε να μεινει το arxeio_tade.rar (το κανει και σε μενα καμια φορα).

----------


## psolord

Όχι μιλάω για απλά .rar .avi . mkv αρχεία. Σε αυτά μπουκώνει.

Όσο για τα .html, άμα είναι rar.html και πάλι έτσι τα βλέπει με το κανονικό τους όνομα και απλά όταν κατέβουν τους σβήνω το .html και μένει το .rar. Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Κάτι παίζει με τους servers τους αυτές τις μέρες ή......με την Τελλάς!

Πάντως έρχονται. Μια δυο προσπάθειες (και όχι σε όλα φυσικά) και είναι κυριλέ.

----------


## easyrider77

Οκ.. αν ειναι ετσι, διαφορα παζουν .. εναλακτικα παντως δες και το cryptload.. κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια.. + οτι ξεπακεταρει και τα rar στο τελος..   :Wink: 
  thanks για το λινκ!  :One thumb up:   :Smile:

----------


## gim_23

μπορώ να αγοράσω 400 rapids με 5 ευρω και να κατεβάσω οσα gb θελω σε μια μερα; και ας το εξαντλήσω; please help me!

----------


## ermis333

> μπορώ να αγοράσω 400 rapids με 5 ευρω και να κατεβάσω οσα gb θελω σε μια μερα; και ας το εξαντλήσω; please help me!


Και βέβαια.

----------


## gim_23

> Και βέβαια.


thanks, αλλα μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση γι αυτό;

----------


## -21grams

Η παρακάτω αναφορά μάλλον δεν απασχολεί την πλατιά μάζα των συνδρομητών που επιδίδεται κυρίως σε dowloading, η διαπίστωση όμως δεν μπορεί να περάσει απαρατήρητη...
Λοιπόν, πριν λίγο καιρό (10 μέρες ~ 2 βδομάδες) συνέβη το εξής περίεργο:
Για κάποιον λόγο οι ημερομηνίες που υπάρχουν στον FileManager και αντιστοιχούν στο πότε ακριβώς ανέβηκε κάθε αρχείο, *μηδενίστηκαν*!
Αρχικά υπήρχε μία ένδειξη NaN-NaN-NaN-NaN-NaN ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων και μετά από μερικές μέρες έγινε κάποιο είδος reset γιατί ΟΛΑ πλέον λένε *01.01.1970 02:00 CET*
Τώρα το πως ακριβώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό, δεν ξέρω.
Υποθέτω ότι έγινε κάποια μη-αναστρέψιμη ζημιά στην database που κρατάει αυτά τα στοιχεία - ευτυχώς ΟΧΙ και στα άλλα πιο σημαντικά στατιστικά.
Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι αφορά ΜΟΝΟ (τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου account) υλικό που ανέβηκε ΠΡΙΝ τα μέσα Ιουλίου - από εκείνο το σημείο και οι ημερομηνίες είναι ακριβείς.

Για κάποιους που έχουν τα αρχεία ταξινομημένα κατά *upload time descending order* (όπως εγώ  :Wink: ) δημιουργεί ένα -μικρό έστω- πρόβλημα.

Αν έχετε κι εσείς παρατηρήσει το ίδιο, παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώστε.
[Υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να επηρέασε μέρος μόνο των χρηστών]

----------


## thourios

Τώρα έκανα έναν έλεγχο σε όλα τα αρχεία μου και δεν παρατηρώ κάτι από τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις.
Ίσως αφορά κάποιους λογαριασμούς χρηστών.


 :Thinking:

----------


## -21grams

> Τώρα έκανα έναν έλεγχο σε όλα τα αρχεία μου και δεν παρατηρώ κάτι από τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις.
> Ίσως αφορά κάποιους λογαριασμούς χρηστών.


Όταν λες όλα, εννοείς ΟΛΑ;  :Razz: 
Όπως προανέφερα σε εμένα τουλάχιστον επηρέασε οτιδήποτε είχα ανεβάσει ΠΡΙΝ από τα μέσα Ιουλίου 2010.
[Είχα αποθηκευμένο υλικό από το φθινόπωρο του 2006]
Από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά, τα πάντα βαίνουν ομαλά.
Τι να πω, αν πρόκειται για μεμονωμένο σφάλμα καλύτερα να τους στείλω ένα e-mail μπας και διορθώνεται...

----------


## thourios

> Όταν λες όλα, εννοείς ΟΛΑ; 
> Όπως προανέφερα σε εμένα τουλάχιστον επηρέασε οτιδήποτε είχα ανεβάσει ΠΡΙΝ από τα μέσα Ιουλίου 2010.
> [Είχα αποθηκευμένο υλικό από το φθινόπωρο του 2006]
> Από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά, τα πάντα βαίνουν ομαλά.
> Τι να πω, αν πρόκειται για μεμονωμένο σφάλμα καλύτερα να τους στείλω ένα e-mail μπας και διορθώνεται...


Όλα, έχω ανεβασμένα αρχεία από το 2007 και δεν παρατηρώ πρόβλημα.

 :Thinking:

----------


## iakinthos

Κι εμένα δεν έχουν ''καταστραφεί οι ημερομηνίες
Παραμένουν όπως είχαν με 82 αρχεία, από 4/2008

----------


## -21grams

Μετά από επικοινωνία με το support τμήμα της Rapidshare, το θέμα έκλεισε οριστικά.
*ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ!*  :Thumb down: 
Αρχικά μου πρότειναν να δοκιμάσω άλλο web browser, να καθαρίσω την cache/cookies κλπ και όταν τους απάντησα όλα αυτά δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση (αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα δοκίμασα), μου έστειλαν το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:


> We apologize for the misunderstanding.
> It is possible that you moved your files from one account to another in the past. 
> *Unfortunately due to a bug the information about the upload date was lost. 
> It is no longer possible to recover these details.*
> Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.


Το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμα και αυτή η δικαιολογία ΔΕΝ στέκει.
Ναι μεν είχα προηγουμένως collectors account το οποίο μετατράπηκε σε premium όταν εξαργύρωσα όσα rapidpoints είχαν συγκεντρωθεί, αυτό όμως συνέβη τον περασμένο Ιούλιο ενώ το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε το *Σεπτέμβριο*.
Άρα το επιχείρημα "πιθανόν να μετακινήθηκαν αρχεία σε άλλο λογαριασμό" (την δεδομένη στιγμή έχω 227 rar αποθηκευμένα, τον Ιούλιο θα πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στα 200 - σεβαστός αριθμός) καταρρέει πανηγυρικά.
Τι σόι bug είναι αυτό που δρα με 2 μήνες καθυστέρηση;
Αν το πρόβλημα είχε προκύψει από την 1η μέρα της μετάβασης σε premium account, θα είχε μία λογική εξήγηση, τώρα όμως;

Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι κάθε άλλο παρά ικανοποιημένος είμαι με αυτή την εξέλιξη...

----------


## filipoy

*Σημαντική Ενημέρωση για νέες αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις της* *Rapidshare**.* 
*Παρακαλούμε διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση καθώς επηρεάζεται η χρέωση και η διάρκεια του λογαριασμού σας στη* *Rapidshare.*

  Αυτή τη Δευτέρα 27/9/2010, η Rapidshare θα ανανεώσει πλήρως το design του Rapidshare.com και θα προσθέσει νέες λειτουργίες. Μεταξύ των αλλαγών που θα ανακοινωθούν, περιλαμβάνονται και αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις των υπηρεσιών της.
*Αλλαγή στις Μηνιαίες Χρεώσεις*
  Το πακέτο RapidPro που ίσχυε μέχρι σήμερα, με 99 μονάδες το μήνα και 30 GB συνολικό download traffic αντικαθίσταται από δύο νέα πακέτα:
*Παλιό Πακέτο**:*

*Διάρκεια*
*Traffic*
*Storage*
*Τιμή*
             30 μέρες
         30 GB
         10 GB
         99 Rapids

*Νέα Πακέτα**:*

*Διάρκεια*
*Traffic*
*Storage*
*Τιμή*
             30 μέρες
         150 GB
         50 GB
         495 Rapids
             360 μέρες
         1.800 GB
         50 GB
         5499 Rapids (7.4% έκπτωση)

  Αυτό σημαίνει ότι από τη Δευτέρα, η ανανέωση του λογαριασμού σας για κάθε μήνα, θα κοστίζει 495 μονάδες αντί για 99 που κόστιζε μέχρι σήμερα, και θα σας δίνει 150 GB όγκο για download, αντί τα 30 που σας έδινε μέσα στο μήνα.

  Εάν ΔΕΝ επιθυμείτε την αυτόματη ανανέωση του λογαριασμού σας, μπορείτε να *απενεργοποιήσετε* τη λειτουργία αυτόματης ανανέωσης είτε από το site μας (www.rapidgreece.com) από την επιλογή «Διαχείριση Λογαριασμού», είτε από το Premium Zone της Rapidshare.

  Από αυτή την αλλαγή ουσιαστικά ΔΕΝ επηρεάζονται ιδιαίτερα όσοι χρήστες κατέβαζαν περισσότερα από 150 GB το μήνα, αφού η κατανάλωση των 150 GB μαζί με ένα μήνα ανανέωσης κόστιζε περίπου 435 μονάδες.  

  Εάν για παράδειγμα έχετε 1500 μονάδες υπόλοιπο, και είχατε υπολογίσει ότι η συνδρομή σας διαρκεί για 15 μήνες ακόμη κατεβάζοντας μέχρι 30 GB το μήνα, πλέον η συνδρομή σας θα διαρκέσει 3 μήνες, με 150 GB το μήνα.

*Αλλαγή στη χρέωση όγκου (**download* *traffic)*
  Το παλιό πακέτο των 5 GB με κόστος 14 Rapids, αντικαθίσταται από το πακέτο 100 GB με κόστος 280 Rapids. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν κατεβάσετε περισσότερα από 150 GB σε κάποιο μήνα, θα χρεωθείτε με 280 μονάδες και θα μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ακόμη 100 GB. 

*Παλιά χρέωση* *Download Traffic**:*

*Πακέτο όγκου*
*Κόστος*
             5 GB
         14 Rapids

*Νέα χρέωση* *Download Traffic**:*

*Πακέτο όγκου*
*Κόστος*
             100 GB
         280 Rapids


*Αλλαγή στα πακέτα χρεώσεων*
  Η Rapidshare θα αλλάξει τα πακέτα χρεώσεων με ελάχιστο πακέτο τις 500 μονάδες, και κατάργηση του πακέτου των 5.000 μονάδων. Η εταιρεία μας δεν θα αλλάξει καθόλου τις χρεώσεις των μονάδων, ενώ παραμένει η δυνατότητα αγοράς όσων μονάδων θέλετε με ελάχιστο τις 400 που είναι περιορισμός από τη Rapidshare.
*Κόστος Μονάδων* *Rapidshare*
  Επειδή το κόστος των μονάδων εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο πληρωμής, μπορείτε να δείτε το κόστος αναλυτικά με κάθε τρόπο πληρωμής στο www.rapidgreece.com και συγκεκριμένα στη σελίδα: http://www.rapidgreece.com/buy_rapids.php
_Διευκρινίζουμε ότι το κόστος των μονάδων παραμένει αμετάβλητο στην εταιρεία μας, ως μεταπωλητής της_ _Rapidshare.__com._

----------


## sa1901

Καλά κρασιά...

----------


## and64

αα καλά, δεν την παλεύουν κάστανο έτσι;;; :Very angry:  Εγω λέω να μας δίνουν 1tb traffic με τη μια να τελειώνουμε... ακου 150gb-500 rapids :Thumb down:

----------


## xmperop1

Και μετά τέλος τουλάχιστον για μένα.

----------


## nnn

Από που είναι αυτή η ανακοίνωση ?

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά λογικό είναι θέλουν να ξενερώσουν τον κόσμο για να σταματήσει να κάνει upload ....

........Auto merged post: loukoumaki πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μήπως κάποιος διαφημίζει το site του από εδώ μέσα ;;;;;

----------


## xmperop1

> Από που είναι αυτή η ανακοίνωση ?


Από εδώ.

http://www.rapidgreece.com/

Μάλλον για μεταπωλητής φαίνεται.
Από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα δεν προκύπτει τίποτα πάντως.

----------


## nnn

> Από εδώ.
> 
> http://www.rapidgreece.com/
> 
> Μάλλον για μεταπωλητής φαίνεται.
> Από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα δεν προκύπτει τίποτα πάντως.


Για αυτό απορώ, δεν βλέπω κάτι στα news στο Rapidshare.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ούτε στο mail μου ήρθε κάτι, για προσέξτε μήπως είναι phising.

----------


## and64

> Για αυτό απορώ, δεν βλέπω κάτι στα news στο Rapidshare.


Mάλλον ειναι mail που στελνει ο reseller στους πελάτες του γιατι στο δεξί μερος της σελίδας που εμφανίζει διάφορα μηνύματα απο το twitter πέτυχα αυτό: "Ερχονται αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις της Rapidshare!. Ετοιμάζουμε ανακοίνωση και θα σας ενημερώσουμε όλους με e-mail!"

Εκτός αν είναι κάτι άλλο...πιο ύποπτο!! :What..?:

----------


## xmperop1

> Για αυτό απορώ, δεν βλέπω κάτι στα news στο Rapidshare.


Οταν αγοράζει κάποιος μια συνδρομή από που το κάνει?
Νέος δεν έχει λογαριασμό.
Αν και έχω λογαριασμό τα έκανε όλα ο γιος μου και δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τίποτα.

----------


## nnn

Από το rapidshare απευθείας με paypal, υπάρχουν και resellers βέβαια.

----------


## and64

Κατευθείαν απο το rapidshare.com. Αν δεν θέλεις βεβαια να δωσεις πιστωτικές κλπ κλπ μπορείς να το κανεις απο reseller (υποτίθεται για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια) αλλά πληρώνεις παραπάνω :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Είναι official reseller από ότι είδα τελικά, καλά στα μουλωχτά θα το περάσουν αυτό ?

----------


## xmperop1

> Είναι official reseller από ότι είδα τελικά, καλά στα μουλωχτά θα το περάσουν αυτό ?


Ναι αλλά είναι ο μόνος που έβγαλε τέτοια ανακοίνωση από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο που έκανα σε resellers. :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.rapidcyprus.com/buy_packs.php

http://www.rapidgreece.com/buy_packs.php

 :What..?:

----------


## nnn

Και εγώ το έψαξα και δεν το έχει βάλει άλλος, τι να πω θα δούμε.

----------


## filipoy

> Ναι απο εδω ειναι 
> http://www.rapidgreece.com/buy_packs.php
>    >> ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ - ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΩΝ - ΠΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ <<
> 
> *Αν την έκανα σβήστε την γρήγορα  
> * 
> *Και με συχωρνάτε για την αναστάτωση*


 Από το mail μου 
Από τη Δευτέρα 27/9/2010 αλλάζει το design, οι υπηρεσίες και οι χρεώσεις της Rapidshare. Διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας μας με τις αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις.
 *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:* Επηρεάζεται σημαντικά η διάρκεια, η χρέωση και ο τρόπος χρήσης του λογαριασμού σας στη Rapidshare. Διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση, ώστε να αλλάξετε το τρόπο χρήσης του λογαριασμού σας.
 Η ανακοίνωση βρίσκεται στο: http://www.rapidgreece.com
Το e-mai lαυτό, το λάβατε επειδή είστε πελάτης της NarpaxLtd, και έχετε αγοράσει υπηρεσίες Rapidshare ή έχετε δημιουργήσει λογαριασμό στο www.narpax.com ή www.rapidgreece.com.   

 Με εκτίμηση,
Narpax Ltd

----------


## loukoumaki

πω πω ρε παιδιά πόσο πια θα μας ξενερώσει το rapid ...κάτι μου λέει ότι σε λίγο καιρό μόνο νεύρα θα μας βγάζει το όνομα του στο άκουσμα και μόνο ......Καληνύχτα ...

----------


## takaros

Dear users,

      We would like to inform you that on Monday, September 27, 2010  rapidshare.com might be unavailable for a few minutes as we will carry  out some updates of the site. Thank you for your understanding.

      Your RapidShare team

Για να γράφουν έτσι μάλλον σημαίνει ότι θα ισχύσουν αυτά που έγραψε η σελίδα του μεταπωλητή.


Άντε πάλι να κάνουμε να κατανοήσουμε μια βδομάδα το νέο σύστημα.

Πάντως εγώ όταν τελειώσουν τα rapids μου, δεν πρόκειται να με ξαναδούνε. Και ας ήμουν πελάτης από το 2006 από τότε που ήταν με κατάληξη de  :Cool:

----------


## cakavera

Εαν παραμεινουν τα happy hours και συνεχισουμε να εχουμε την επιλογη της απενεργοποιησης του Automatic RapidPro Extension,τοτε αυτοι που κατεβαζουν μεχρι 10 gb την ημερα(βραδυνες ωρες παντα)   δε θα δουν διαφορα.
Ο ενας μηνας με 150 gb (1,5tb με happy hours) θα τους κρατησει πεντε μηνες.
Δηλαδη 10gb τη μερα = 300gb το μηνα αρα 300x5=1500.

----------


## and64

Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει παντως ανακοίνωση στο rapidshare.com!! :Confused:

----------


## skoupas

Γι αυτούς που κατεβάζουν λίγο περίπου 10-15 gb το μήνα, υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση ή πρόγραμμα που συμφέρει καλύτερα?

----------


## themaras7

δυστυχώς για το rapidshare

----------


## and64

Εδω και λίγη ώρα ειναι down... να δουμε αν θα μας ξεφουρνίσουν τπτ οταν ξανανεβει!

........Auto merged post: and64 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξανανέβηκε και ίσχυσε τελικά η αλλαγή που ελεγε ο reseller!!!! :Thumb down:  Το αλλάξανε ολο και εμφανισιακά...

----------


## konc

Είναι βλάκες, τέλος. Επέστρεψαν στις παλιές τιμές (περίπου 30ευρώ το εξάμηνο) ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΟ!!

ο κόσμος γκρινιάζει για τα όρια, όχι τόσο για τις τιμές. Και αυτοί ξαναγυρνάνε στα παλιά προσπαθώντας να γλυτώσουν το πραγματικά μαζικό κύμα φυγής και ξαναβάζουν αυτό που τους χαντάκωσε..
ΟΚ, δεν είναι και λίγα τα 150GB/μήνα, αλλά ρε μάστορες, πόσοι πια θα κατεβάσουν περισσότερα? Άστο ελεύθερο να κάνεις το μπαμ μπας και ξανακερδίσεις κάποιους..

Προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς παλαιότερα πλήρωνα τα ίδια και σίγουρα δεν κατέβαζα περισσότερα από 150GB/μήνα. Οπότε είμαι εκεί που ήμουνα. 

Σαν αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης τους όμως ... είναι απλά βλάκες  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrsaccess

Γύρισαν στο παλιό μοντέλο, 5€/μήνα και 150GB. Το traffic τουλάχιστον παραμένει αλλά αν δεν έχεις rapid pro δεν μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς.

Είμαι βλάκας, σας είδα χθες που τα γράφατε και πήγα και έκανα extend τρεις μήνες μόνο. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω 13 με τα rapids που είχα και να έχω φθηνό rapid για ένα χρόνο+...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nnn

εγώ το έκανα για καλό και για κακό  :Whistle: 

RapidPro valid until:
    2011-07-02 15:01 

και έχω και rapids για traffic αν χρειαστώ

----------


## andreyas

Προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω σαν free user (slow download) μέσω  JDC και δεν με αφήνει (βγάζει waiting time 4m και o JDC κάνει συνέχεια IP reset με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει. Το παρατήρησε και κάποιος άλλος?

Οταν πάω να κατεβάσω χωρίς JDC, μετά τον χρόνο αναμονής και το ΟΚ download με παει στη σελίδα με registration για free account (http://rapidshare.com/#!#)
Οπου το registration δεν δουλεύει και τελικά δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα  ??? :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν είναι ούτε δύο ώρες που άλλαξαν τη σελίδα στη νέα της μορφή. Λίγη υπομονή δεν βλάπτει...

----------


## dsVee

με ειχε βολεψει οπως ηταν πριν.
δεν κατεβαζω πολλα καθε μηνα, και επελεγα παντα τις happy hours, οποτε με εφταναν τα 30 GB το μηνα (300 Gb ουσιαστικα με happy hours).

Ετσι μου εβγαινε 1 ευρω το μηνα, τιποτα δηλαδη...
Οποτε μολις τελειωσουν τον αλλο μηνα τα rapids, θα γυρισω στις παλιες καλες εναλλακτικες επιλογες...

----------


## andreyas

> Δεν είναι ούτε δύο ώρες που άλλαξαν τη σελίδα στη νέα της μορφή. Λίγη υπομονή δεν βλάπτει...


Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό μόνο  :Thinking:

----------


## konc

> Προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω σαν free user (slow download) μέσω  JDC και δεν με αφήνει (βγάζει waiting time 4m και o JDC κάνει συνέχεια IP reset με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει. Το παρατήρησε και κάποιος άλλος?
> 
> Οταν πάω να κατεβάσω χωρίς JDC, μετά τον χρόνο αναμονής και το ΟΚ download με παει στη σελίδα με registration για free account (http://rapidshare.com/#!#)
> Οπου το registration δεν δουλεύει και τελικά δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα  ???


Μπες στο account σου και ενεργοποίησε ξανα το direct download. Μου κόστισαν κανά τέταρτο οι βλάκες μέχρι να δω ότι μου το έχουν αλλάξει σε disabled.

----------


## steli0s

Ρε παιδια, εγω αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι με το FlashGet που κατεβαζα μεχρι τωρα, σταματησε να κατεβαζει. Δημιουργει κατι αρχεια ~100ΚΒ και τελος. Χτες το βραδυ κατεβαζε κανονικα παντως.

Δοκιμασα με τον download manager ποθ δινει η rapidshare και κατεβαζει κανονικα...

Κοψανε τους download managers?

EDIT: Αυτο που εγραψε ο konc ήταν τελικα, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## andreyas

> Μπες στο account σου και ενεργοποίησε ξανα το direct download. Μου κόστισαν κανά τέταρτο οι βλάκες μέχρι να δω ότι μου το έχουν αλλάξει σε disabled.


Μα δεν είχα ποτέ account (δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ registration) και η δυνατότητα no account παραμένει όπως φαίνεται απο την εικόνα

----------


## andreyas

Δοκίμασα  free registration, αλλά τίποτα, απλά κάνει refresh.Κατάφερα να κάνω free registration, άλλαξα σε direct download, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να κατεβάσω ακόμα κολλάει  :Thumb down: 

Τελικά μετά απο restart κατάφερα να κάνω download, για JDC θα ενημερώσω αργότερα :Wink:

----------


## furious99

Για μια ετησια (6000 rapids) το rapidshare ζηταει 60€...
Στο Hotfile η ετησια κανει 40€ και κατεβαζεις οσο θες...
Ασε που τωρα που δε δινει rewards στους uploaders, τα links για rapidshare εχουν αρχισει να σπανιζουν...
Βεβαια παντα υπαρχουν και τα torrents  :Smile:

----------


## gkaska189

" Έπεσε " τελείως; Ούτε σελίδα, ούτε download :Sad:

----------


## psolord

> Γύρισαν στο παλιό μοντέλο, 5€/μήνα και 150GB.* Το traffic τουλάχιστον παραμένει αλλά αν δεν έχεις rapid pro δεν μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς.
> * 
> Είμαι βλάκας, σας είδα χθες που τα γράφατε και πήγα και έκανα extend τρεις μήνες μόνο. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω 13 με τα rapids που είχα και να έχω φθηνό rapid για ένα χρόνο+...


Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο. Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα έχεις διαθέσιμο όγκο, αλλά άμα σου έχει λήξει το rapid pro, τότε απλά δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις. Τουλάχιστον άμα έπαιζε έτσι θα ήταν σχετικά καλά.

Με το παλιό σύστημα, είχα ακόμα rapids για 6 μήνες. Με το καινούριο με ξαναμάζεψαν στον ένα μήνα. Να μου λείπει!

Θα περιμένω μία βδομάδα, που θα λήγει το Rapidpro μου (έχω απενεργοποιήσει την αυτόματη ανανέωση), να δω αν με αφήσει να κατεβάσω το όριο που έχω, αν ναι, κάτι πάει και έρχεται. Αν όχι, έφυγα.

Το Hotfile βλέπω χρεώνει σε δολλάρια. Αμερικάνικο είναι? :Thinking:

----------


## andreyas

> " Έπεσε " τελείως; Ούτε σελίδα, ούτε download


Εμένα δουλεύει

----------


## gkaska189

> Εμένα δουλεύει


Μπορείς να κάνεις login και download;

----------


## pelopas1

> " Έπεσε " τελείως; Ούτε σελίδα, ούτε download


τα ιδια και εδω με το rapidshare

----------


## gkaska189

Επιτέλους, τώρα δουλεύουν όλα. :Smile:  Αν και η ταχύτητα είναι πεσμένη. Υπομονή!!!

----------


## andreyas

> Επιτέλους, τώρα δουλεύουν όλα. Αν και η ταχύτητα είναι πεσμένη. Υπομονή!!!



Εμένα ξανακόλλησε το download σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει το direct πάλι  :Thumb down:

----------


## pelopas1

> Εμένα ξανακόλλησε το download σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει το direct πάλι


απο το πρωι το j downloader ναι μεν αναγνωριζει τα links του rapidshare,αλλα δεν τα κατεβαζει

απλα βγαζει το μυνημα fatal error

----------


## manicx

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ, τα μάτια μου! Τι έγινε στο UI!!!!

----------


## andreyas

:Worthy:  *Μπράβο σε αυτούς τους άγιους ανθρώπους* του  JDownloader. Στις 8μμ έγινε (αυτόματα με το άνοιγμα του JDownloader update sto plugin του rapidshare) και όλα όπως πριν!!!.

Αν κάνω copy to link ston browser εξακολουθεί να κολλάει

Πάντα μιλάω για free account.  :Smile:

----------


## and64

> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ, τα μάτια μου! Τι έγινε στο UI!!!!


Τι να γίνει;;; Το σκίσανε κανονικά.... παιδική χαρά εγινε :Rant:

----------


## andreyas

> απο το πρωι το j downloader ναι μεν αναγνωριζει τα links του ,αλλα δεν τα κατεβαζει
> 
> απλα βγαζει το μυνημα fatal error


Βεβαιώσου οτι εχεις 0.9.580, αν δεν κάνει upgrade μόνος του κατέβασε την τελευταία έκδοση . Τώρα δουλεύει τέλεια με rapidshare  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: andreyas πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι να γίνει;;; Το σκίσανε κανονικά.... παιδική χαρά εγινε


Μόνο τα στρουμφάκια λείπουν 
*JD is the best for rapidshare !!*

----------


## and64

> Μόνο τα στρουμφάκια λείπουν 
> *JD is the best for rapidshare !!*


Kανονικά ομως!! btw εγω προτιμώ idm αν δεν εχω encrypted links...

----------


## easyrider77

Αντε ρε με τους ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ

Ενα πραμα εγινε. ΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΑΝΕ ΧΟΝΤΡΑ 5 χρονακια με το "παρανομο" και καλα υλικο, και μολις ειδανε οτι σκουραινουν τα πραμματα (βλεπε διαφορες μηνυσεις απο "οργανωσεις προστασιας πνευματικου περιεχομενου") , την κανουν με ελαφρα..  χρειαζεται αναλυση αυτο.?   ..δε νομιζω.

Σου δινουν παλι οτι ειχες παντα με αλλο τροπο. Ναι, εχεις 150 GB τραφικ τωρα, αλλα θα πρεπει να υπαρχει και περιεχομενο για να κατεβασεις !! που δεν υπαρχει τωρα πλεον...  :Wink: 

.. και γιαυτο δινουν απλοχερα το τραφικ.. γιατι τα μηχανηματα τους μετα τις τελευταιες αλλαγες  (30 μέρες/30 GB/10 GB/99 Rapids χωρις επιβραβευση στους uploaders)  ειναι κυριολεκτικα στασιμοι γιατι δεν ανεβαζει και κατα συνεπεια δεν κατεβαζει κανεις απο εκει πλεον.. επισης γιαυτο απλοχερα δινουν και τα 50 GB Storage.. οι αδειοι σκληροι τους ειναι αχρηστοι.

Το  χανε κανει χαλια το θεμα, και το κανανε χειροτερο.. αυτο που μενει ειναι να δουμε ποτε θα επιστρεψουν στο παλιο συστημα.. :Wink:  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Υ.Γ. αν δεν εχουν γυρισει στο παλιο συστημα μεχρι να ληξει το pro (1500 rapids) που εχω, εφυγα για hotfiles που ειναι ο αντικαταστατης του rapid αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## LOUKAS32

βαλαν paysafe card

me like

εχω ομως 300 rapids.
αρα?

----------


## pelopas1

> Βεβαιώσου οτι εχεις 0.9.580, αν δεν κάνει upgrade μόνος του κατέβασε την τελευταία έκδοση . Τώρα δουλεύει τέλεια με rapidshare


μολις ειχα update στον j downloader....ολα ειναι ok :Wink:

----------


## fumantsu

μην ξεχνατε οτι ο μηνας κοστιζει 495 rapids που σημαινει λιγοτεροι μηνες, αλλα περισσοτερο download. Δηλαδη βολευονται μονο οι χρηστες που το ξεσκιζουν. Οι αλλοι κυριολεκτικα τον πινουν....

----------


## easyrider77

Πολυ χειροτερο απο το προηγουμενο. 150 GB το μηνα,πρεπει να κατεβαζεις 5 GB τη μερα για να το εκμεταλευτεις. Ποιος κατεβαζει τοσο ογκο ΚΑΘΕ μερα..

Αρα παπα@ια μειωσεις κανανε.. αυξηση κανανε δια της πλαγιας.  :Wink:

----------


## cakavera

Μηπως ειναι ευκολο σε καποιον που εχει IDM να δοκιμασει να κατεβασει κατι γιατι εμενα μου δειχνει 
ολα τα λινκς νεκρα ενω υπαρχουν κανονικα.


edit:ενταξει το βρηκα.επρεπε να ενεργοποιησω το Direct downloads. :Embarassed:

----------


## -21grams

> μην ξεχνατε οτι ο μηνας κοστιζει 495 rapids που σημαινει λιγοτεροι μηνες, αλλα περισσοτερο download. Δηλαδη βολευονται μονο οι χρηστες που το ξεσκιζουν. Οι αλλοι κυριολεκτικα τον πινουν....


Το ανεκμετάλλευτο bandwidth δηλαδή, ΔΕΝ προστίθεται στον επόμενο μήνα;
Εγώ π.χ. βάσει του συστήματος που ίσχυε από τον Ιούλιο έως και χθες-προχθές έχω 


> 51.810 MB of traffic left


 valid μέχρι τις 4 Οκτωβρίου.
Θεωρητικά -και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα αφήσω την ανανέωση του RapidPro ως έχει- θα έχω για τον επόμενο μήνα 150*GB* + 51.810*MB*, *ΣΩΣΤΑ*;

----------


## fumantsu

> Το ανεκμετάλλευτο bandwidth δηλαδή, ΔΕΝ προστίθεται στον επόμενο μήνα;
> Εγώ π.χ. βάσει του συστήματος που ίσχυε από τον Ιούλιο έως και χθες-προχθές έχω  valid μέχρι τις 4 Οκτωβρίου.
> Θεωρητικά -και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα αφήσω την ανανέωση του RapidPro ως έχει- θα έχω για τον επόμενο μήνα 150*GB* + 51.810*MB*, *ΣΩΣΤΑ*;


απο οτι ξερω για την ωρα μεταφερεται, αλλα τι να το κανεις οταν εκει που θα τελειωναν τα rapids σε 1 χρονο πχ. τωρα θα τελειωνει αναγκαστικα νωριτερα και θα εισαι με ενα καρο traffic ανεκμεταλλευτο...... Εγω λογικα σε 7 μηνες ακομα θα εχω γυρω στα 500GB traffic.....

----------


## psolord

> Το ανεκμετάλλευτο bandwidth δηλαδή, ΔΕΝ προστίθεται στον επόμενο μήνα;
> Εγώ π.χ. βάσει του συστήματος που ίσχυε από τον Ιούλιο έως και χθες-προχθές έχω  valid μέχρι τις 4 Οκτωβρίου.
> Θεωρητικά -και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα αφήσω την ανανέωση του RapidPro ως έχει- θα έχω για τον επόμενο μήνα 150*GB* + 51.810*MB*, *ΣΩΣΤΑ*;


Θεωρητικά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Πρόσθεση του νέου όγκου, στον διαθέσιμο όγκο. Έτσι γινόταν μέχρι σήμερα, όπως σωστά λες.

----------


## -21grams

Έχεις δίκιο, μόλις διάβασα (προσεκτικά) το αντίστοιχο FAQ section και αναφέρει ρητά:



> Does unused traffic expire?
> *No*. Unused traffic remains on the account even if your RapidPro package expires. Please note that you can only use traffic if you have an active RapidPro package in your account.


Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσουν να **αναθεωρήσουν** ΚΑΙ αυτό το κομμάτι της υπηρεσίας.
(Έως τώρα, δεν βλέπω να έχουν ιδιαίτερους ενδοιασμούς)

Edit: Συμπτωματικά, σήμερα παρέλαβα *2x*Samsung Spinpoint HD103SJ (1TB)
Το είχα προγραμματίσει από τα τέλη καλοκαιριού όταν διαπίστωσα ότι θα έμενε μεγάλος όγκος traffic αδιάθετος  :Whistle:

----------


## easyrider77

Εστω και με την προσθεση στον επομενο μηνα το ανεκμεταλευτο traffic, σε βαζουν στο λουκι να αγοραζεις rapids (500/μηνα) δηλαδη παλι 6 ευρω ο μηνας στην τελικη. 

Και οπως λεω ποιο πανω, θα πρεπει και να βρεις να κατεβασεις.. ειναι αυτο που "λενε": traffic εχουμε,  link δεν εχουμε να κατεβασουμε..  :Laughing:

----------


## xmperop1

Το rapidshare.com και de είναι down??

----------


## psolord

Όχι ακόμα. Αλλά έτσι όπως το πάνε....

----------


## xmperop1

Μόλις επανήλθε.

----------


## antreas9

καλά, εκτός του ότι εχω χάσει..τη μπάλα με τις νέες ορολογίες του ράπιντ, και δεν ξέρω πως να επωφεληθώ πια, το σίγουρο είναι ότι μολις....μου φάνε τα ραπιντς μου, εφυγα για αλλου!

----------


## psolord

Εγώ έφυγα ήδη!

Εντάξει, να υποστηρίζουμε όταν πρέπει, αλλά το περάσαμε αυτό το σημείο.

Μιας και ούτως ή άλλως είχα καμιά 600rapids τα οποία θα μου τα φάνε στην επόμενη ανανέωση, κλείδωσα το λογαριασμό και θα τα αφήσω για ώρα ανάγκης.

Έκανα ετήσια στο Hotfile. Όπως είπε και ένας φίλος μας παραπάνω,είναι 42 ευρώ. Η ισοτιμία του ευρώ με το δολάριο έχει πάει 1.35, οπότε συμφέρει. Ένας χρόνος χωρίς όρια. Καλά είναι. Ούτως ή άλλως, στα δύο κύρια sites που παρακολουθώ, έχουν Hotfile, οπότε με βολεύει. Ταχύτητες με πολλαπλά links, είναι στα όρια της γραμμής μου.

Ας πρόσεχε το Rapidshare και να μάθουν να μην αλλάζουν πολιτική με κάθε νέα Σελήνη!

----------


## and64

και γω εχω χτυπήσει ενα 3μηνακι megaupload και νομίζω θα το επεκτείνω!! Άλλωστε αρχίζει και γίνεται δύσκολο να βρει κανεις rs links πλέον...

----------


## fadasma

Αν κάποιος δεν ενεργοποιήσει το PRO αλλά έχει διαθέσιμο Traffic, τι γίνεται; Το χάνει όταν περάσει ο μήνας;

----------


## psolord

> Αν κάποιος δεν ενεργοποιήσει το PRO αλλά έχει διαθέσιμο Traffic, τι γίνεται; Το χάνει όταν περάσει ο μήνας;


Όχι, αλλά μάλλον μένει εκεί και το κοιτάς γιατί δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις.

Θα αναφέρω σίγουρα μετά τις 4 Οκτώβρη που περιμένω την λήξη του pro μου.

----------


## fadasma

> Όχι, αλλά μάλλον μένει εκεί και το κοιτάς γιατί δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις.
> Θα αναφέρω σίγουρα μετά τις 4 Οκτώβρη που περιμένω την λήξη του pro μου.


Στα settings είναι ενεργοποιημένο το Automatic purchase of traffic και απενεργοποιημένο το Automatic extension of RapidPro χωρίς να το επιλέξω εγώ, οπότε μάλλον είναι επιλογή του RS για να μην αφαιρεί αυτόματα πολλούς πόντους με το PRO.

----------


## extasy

Το είχα δοκιμάσει με το προηγούμενο σύστημα, δεν είχα ενεργοποιήσει την αυτόματη ανανέωση, καθώς σπάνια κατέβαζα και ήθελα να κρατήσει όσο περισσότερο γινόταν. Τελείωσε ο μήνας, μου είχαν μείνει γύρω στα 30 γίγα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κατεβάσω, έπρεπε να ανανεώσω για άλλον έναν μήνα, και μετά το πρηγούμενο traffic προστέθηκε. Κάπως έτσι είναι και τώρα, δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι καινούργιο.

----------


## stratos_ch

Ετσι οπως εγινε,δεν μπορεις στην ιδια ημερα να κατεβασεις ενα παιχνιδι,ή μια ταινια,προγραμμα κτλ.
Για ενα παιχνιδι,θα πρεπει να περιμενεις 2-4 μερες....
Μετα λενε οτι το εκαναν για να μειωσουν τα εξοδα τους και τελικα,καταφεραν να μειωσουν τα εσοδα τους παγκοσμιως...
Εκει που πηγε το rapidshare να ξεπερασει την "ανταγωνιστηκοτητα" του torrent,εκει επιασε πατο...
Torrent και παλι torrent και ξερο ψωμι.Τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι τα 24 Mbp/s που εχω με το torrent,οτι και να χρειασθω θα το εχω στην ιδια μερα,οση χωρητικοτητα και αν εχει.

----------


## vasilis_val

εγω θα δω τις σελιδες που βρισκω τα αρχεια μου και καληνυχτα rapidshare. μαλον για hotfile το παω.

----------


## BlindG

Έχω προσπαθήσει να μείνω εκτός της συζήτησης και να τηρήσω μια λίγο πιο μετριοπαθή στάση. Όμως μετά το διπλό πατατρακ που μου σέρβιραν, ειλικρινά άρχισα μέχρι και εγώ να το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά οτι πρέπει να τους κόψω.

Εμ μου χρεώνουν τα 4+πλάσια rapids για να κρατησω το λογαριασμό,
Εμ έκαναν το interface να είναι οτι χειρότερο έχω δει τελευταία, αφού εκμηδενίζει το ίδιο τις "ευκολίες" του.

Ειλικρινά, μιλάμε για χοντρή απογοήτευση.

----------


## Rempetis

Το interface ας πάει στα κομμάτια, συνηθίζεται.
Το άλλο που λες για 4πλάσια rapids το μήνα είναι το κακό ειδικά για κάποιον που δεν είναι heavy user και του φτάνανε τα 30 GB το μήνα, και ακόμα καλλίτερα αν έκανε και χρήση των happy hours.

----------


## fadasma

Το σημαντικότερο είναι οτι rapidshare αρχεία κυνηγάς με το ντουφέκι πλέον, δεν ανεβάζει κανείς εκεί.
Πάντως το Pro το παρουσιάζουν σαν advantage και όχι σαν κάτι υποχρεωτικό.

----------


## limit

Happy hours ισχύουν???

p.s Sorry αν έχει απαντηθεί ήδη.

----------


## prodromosfan

> *Έχω προσπαθήσει να μείνω εκτός της συζήτησης και να τηρήσω μια λίγο πιο μετριοπαθή στάση. Όμως μετά το διπλό πατατρακ που μου σέρβιραν, ειλικρινά άρχισα μέχρι και εγώ να το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά οτι πρέπει να τους κόψω.*
> 
> Εμ μου χρεώνουν τα 4+πλάσια rapids για να κρατησω το λογαριασμό,
> Εμ έκαναν το interface να είναι οτι χειρότερο έχω δει τελευταία, αφού εκμηδενίζει το ίδιο τις "ευκολίες" του.
> 
> Ειλικρινά, μιλάμε για χοντρή απογοήτευση.


α εσενα τα θελει ο οργανισμος σου, και υστερα αναρωτιωμασταν.  :Thinking: 

εδω και καιρο οι σοβαροι uploaders/downloaders εχουν κοψει το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζάκι.
αξιοι αντικαταστατες εχουν αναδειχθει και γραφτει στο νημα αυτο.

συνεχιστε να τους πληρωνετε λοιπον.

----------


## easyrider77

Τωρα ειναι κατω. Για πανω απο κανα μισαωρο.

Σημερα με το που εφτανε στο 99.9% παγωνε και δεν κατεβαζε. Τελος εφυγα για Hotfiles.

Αντε με τους απατεωνες.. για να ξερεις τι λογαριασμο εχεις πρεπει να κανεις 100 υπολογισμους καθε τριμηνο.

Ουτε στο σαιτ εχω προσβαση πλεον. Ρε ουστ !!

----------


## easyrider77

Ρε τα λαμογια ρε! εκανα μια logout-login το ρουτερ και με εβαλε.. ! μου μπλοκαρανε την ip και εχω premium κοντα 3 χρονια τωρα ! 

ΟΞΩ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ !!!!

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ μια χαρά το βλέπω.

Το θέμα είναι απλό, αρχικά έριξαν πολύ τις τιμές αλλά έδιωξαν και αρκετούς uploaders. Τώρα που επανέφεραν τις τιμές στα παλιά επίπεδα οφείλουν να ξαναφέρουν και τους uploaders, αλλιώς...

----------


## easyrider77

Εγραψα πιο κατω οτι εκανα ρησταρτ το ρουτερ για να μπω  :Wink: 

Τωρα για την πολιτική τους τα χουμε πει.. θα εφευγα ετσι κ αλλιως.. απλα το κανουν πιο ευκολο. Ας προσεχαν.

----------


## fumantsu

> Εγώ μια χαρά το βλέπω.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι απλό, αρχικά έριξαν πολύ τις τιμές αλλά έδιωξαν και αρκετούς uploaders. Τώρα που επανέφεραν τις τιμές στα παλιά επίπεδα οφείλουν να ξαναφέρουν και τους uploaders, αλλιώς...


1) μια χαρα δεν ειναι.
2) οι uploaders δεν θα επανελθουν χωρις τις ανταμοιβες τις οποιες δεν ξαναβαλαν και δεν θα ξαναβαλουν ελεω δικαστηριων.
3) οι χαμηλοdownloaders τον πινουν κοινως. Οι μονοι που επωφελουνται ειναι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν πολυ.  Αλλα ποσοι ειναι πια.....

----------


## and64

> . Οι μονοι που επωφελουνται ειναι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν πολυ.  Αλλα ποσοι ειναι πια.....


Και τι να κατεβάσεις απο την άλλη οταν δεν ανεβαίνει υλικό;; :What..?:  χαμένη υπόθεση ειναι το rapid πλεον...

----------


## psytransas

Ρε τα λαμογια....απο 99 rapids η ανανεωση πηγε στα 495 και χωρις reward system! 

Αυτοκτονησαν.. :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

> α εσενα τα θελει ο οργανισμος σου, και υστερα αναρωτιωμασταν. 
> 
> εδω και καιρο οι σοβαροι uploaders/downloaders εχουν κοψει το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζάκι.
> αξιοι αντικαταστατες εχουν αναδειχθει και γραφτει στο νημα αυτο.
> 
> συνεχιστε να τους πληρωνετε λοιπον.


Koίτα, δεν ασχολούμαι τόσο όσο εσείς.
Τον έχω για περιστατικά που απλά χρειάζεται και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Δεν έχω πηγές και ακόμα και αν οι "μεγάλοι uploaders" όπως λέτε έχουν πάει αλλού, εμένα μου αρέσουν τα "τελειωμένα" που ακόμα υπάρχουν σε rapidshare  :Smile:

----------


## panoc

> Εγώ μια χαρά το βλέπω.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι απλό, αρχικά έριξαν πολύ τις τιμές αλλά έδιωξαν και αρκετούς uploaders. Τώρα που επανέφεραν τις τιμές στα παλιά επίπεδα οφείλουν να ξαναφέρουν και τους uploaders, αλλιώς...


παρα πολλοι uploaders εχουν ηδη μεταφερει τα αρχεια τους σε αλλους hosts, οποτε οτι και να κανει η rapidshare ειναι ματαιο.

----------


## psolord

Εγώ μάγκες, πιστεύω ότι κάποιος από τους νέους filehosters, είναι ιδιοκτησία του Rapidshare. Δεν μιλάω για το Megaupload που είναι χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι, αλλά για κάποιους όπως το Hotfile, που ξεκίνησε το 2008. Που ξέρετε? Μπορεί να την είχαν πάρει γραμμή τη δουλειά από τότε και σου λέει κάτσε να ανοίξουμε άλλο ένα μαγαζάκια για backup.

Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το μέγεθος της πεοπαλινδρομικής ταλάντωσης που τους δέρνει. :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

Εμένα πολύ με βόλευε το προηγούμενο σύστημα και παρόλο που το είχαν παραχέσει με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές θα τον κρατούσα τον λογαριασμό μου. Βέβαια, με 99 rapids το μήνα θα είχα λογαριασμό για πάνω από 3 χρόνια.  :Wink: 
Τώρα, με το ακόμα πιο καινούριο σύστημα (καινούριο μέχρι το επόμενο φυσικά) μετά το εξάμηνο που μου μένει δε νομίζω να ανανεώσω. Θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουν και το light σύστημα -99 rapids = 30GB- για άτομα σαν κι εμένα αλλά και αρκετούς άλλους που κατεβάζουν λίγα πράγματα μέσα στο μήνα.

Anyway, μάλλον κι εγώ θα πάω προς HotFile σύντομα.

Edit:



> ...
> Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το μέγεθος της πεοπαλινδρομικής ταλάντωσης που τους δέρνει.


Πεοπαλινδρομική ταλάντωση!  :Laughing:

----------


## Boton

Κάποιος εντελώς free και συνάμα νόμιμος filehoster δεν  υπάρχει ρε παίδες...;;;: :Thinking:

----------


## filipoy

Σήμερα
  Με το Που έφτανε στο 99.9% πάγωνε και δεν κατέβαζε.  :Thinking:  

  Τι να φταίει . :Thinking:

----------


## ermis333

Το ποσό παράμενει όταν είσαι pro, εγώ είχα 8.457 rapids, επέλεξα την επιλογή Rapid-pro for 12 months και μου αφαίρεσε 5.499 rapids και μου έβαλε όλα τα GB με τη μία.

Τώρα στον λογαριασμό μου αναφέρει πως έχω 1.88 TB για κατέβασμα!!!! Οπότε δε χάνεται το traffic που έχουμε αγοράσει.

Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά όμως πληροφορίες για τα Happy Hours, παίζει να καταργήθηκαν.


ΥΓ. Έχω παράλληλα και Hotfile, όμως είναι πάναργο σε σχέση με το Rapid, εκτός και αν βάλω 8 αρχεία μαζι.

ΥΓ2. Δεν έχω δεί καμιά πτώση στα διαθέσιμα links από uploaders για rapidshare, που το ανακαλύψατε ότι πεθαίνει;;;;

----------


## psolord

> Το ποσό παράμενει όταν είσαι pro, εγώ είχα 8.457 rapids, επέλεξα την επιλογή Rapid-pro for 12 months και μου αφαίρεσε 5.499 rapids και μου έβαλε όλα τα GB με τη μία.
> 
> Τώρα στον λογαριασμό μου αναφέρει πως έχω 1.88 TB για κατέβασμα!!!! Οπότε δε χάνεται το traffic που έχουμε αγοράσει.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά όμως πληροφορίες για τα Happy Hours, παίζει να καταργήθηκαν.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Έχω παράλληλα και Hotfile, όμως είναι πάναργο σε σχέση με το Rapid.
> 
> ΥΓ2. Δεν έχω δεί καμιά πτώση στα links για rapidshare, που το ανακαλύψατε ότι πεθαίνει;;;;


To traffic δεν χάνεται. Ποτέ δεν χανόταν. Απλά χωρίς pro ενεργοποιημένο, δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις (μάλλον). Αν δηλαδή, έστω, μπορούσες να πάρεις τα 150GB και να κατεβαίνουν και χωρίς pro, σε συνδυασμό με Happy Hours, τότε θα είχες 1500GBs με 495rapids που και πάλι θα συνέφερε.


ΥΓ. Το Hotfile με Tellas (δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία η Τελλάς) δίνει 125KB per download thread. Το Rapid έδινε πολύ περισσότερο. Απλά πρέπει να έχει πολλαπλά threads. Άμα κατεβάζεις signle file ματρόσκες, απλά βάλε τον download manager σου να ανοίγει 8-16 threads και θα είσαι κύριος. :Wink: 

ΥΓ2 Ναι links συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Happy hours υπάρχουν, πριν μια ώρα τα χρησιμοποίησα τελευταία φορά!  :Razz:

----------


## saras81

Δεν ξερω για το hotfile,παντως το megaupload που εβαλα για ενα τριμινο εχει πολλα προβληματα με τους servers,δεν γινεται με ενα αρχειο να κατεβαζει μ.ο 140 kb!συν οτι διαγραφουνε τα αρχεια πολυ γρηγορα,αυτο εχω παρατηρησει,εν
ταξει δεν ειναι torrent για αυτο το πληρωνουμε,τo rapidshare απο την αλλη τελικιαζει τη γραμμη 1,2 mb,αν κ με το καινουριο συστημα,παλι δεν ξερω τι παιζει,εχω προ μεχρι 2 φεβρουαριου,κ 111 γκιγκα τραφικ,ακομα εχω βεβαια 1200 ραπιντς.μεχρι 2 φεβρουαριου δηλαδη θα μπορω να κατεβασω 111 γκιγκα,κ αν θελω παραπανω θα μου φαει 400 τοσα ραπιντς ανανεονωντας ενα μηνα ακομα,πχ Μαρτιο?αυτο εχω καταλαβει.

----------


## BlindG

Για κάθε μήνα που περνάει, σε χρεώνουν 495 rapids (το "πάγιο του ΟΤΕ" που λέμε?  :Razz: ) για τα οποία δικαιούσαι και κάποια κίνηση. Από εκεί και πέρα, αρχίζου οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις

----------


## WAntilles

Το Hotfile είναι πολύ γρήγορο και πολύ-πολύ αξιόπιστο.

Χρησιμοποιήστε JDownloader και βάλτε 4 downloads με 4 slots το καθένα.

----------


## saras81

> Για κάθε μήνα που περνάει, σε χρεώνουν 495 rapids (το "πάγιο του ΟΤΕ" που λέμε? ) για τα οποία δικαιούσαι και κάποια κίνηση. Από εκεί και πέρα, αρχίζου οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις


*Automatic extension of RapidPro

If this option is activated, your RapidPro package is automatically extended for another month on the last day of the month.*


εβαλα αυτο στο off.τωρα πιστευω δεν θα τα τραβηξει αυτοματα τα ραπιντς,κριμα ειναι αν δεν κατεβασεις συνεχεια.

----------


## xmperop1

> Σήμερα
>   Με το Που έφτανε στο 99.9% πάγωνε και δεν κατέβαζε.  
> 
>   Τι να φταίει .


Κι εμένα το ίδιο.
Και αφαιρεί και το καταβεσμένο.
Υπάρχει λύση?

----------


## chaos38

> Κι εμένα το ίδιο.
> Και αφαιρεί και το καταβεσμένο.
> Υπάρχει λύση?


ΤΟτο ιδιο προβλημα και εγω ....τι γινεται ρε γαμωτο...
παω να δω τον φακελο που αποθηκευονται τα αρχεια και δεν υπαρχει τιποτα.μηπως θελει καμια ρυθμιση?
Μεχρι πριν αλλαξει το site ολα λειτουργουσαν τέλεια.....

help!!!!!

----------


## ariadgr

> ΤΟτο ιδιο προβλημα και εγω ....τι γινεται ρε γαμωτο...
> παω να δω τον φακελο που αποθηκευονται τα αρχεια και δεν υπαρχει τιποτα.μηπως θελει καμια ρυθμιση?
> Μεχρι πριν αλλαξει το site ολα λειτουργουσαν τέλεια.....
> 
> help!!!!!


Τους ρώτησα για αυτό το θέμα και η απάντησή τους ήταν "χρησιμοποιήστε νεότερη έκδοση του download manager, ή το δικό μας download manager, ή μη χρησιμοποιείτε download manager".

Ενώ με το παλιό site δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με IDM.

----------


## xmperop1

> Τους ρώτησα για αυτό το θέμα και η απάντησή τους ήταν "χρησιμοποιήστε νεότερη έκδοση του download manager, ή το δικό μας download manager, ή μη χρησιμοποιείτε download manager".
> 
> Ενώ με το παλιό site δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με IDM.


Εστειλα κιεγώ και μάλλον θα πάρω την ίδια απάντηση.
Δεν μας θέλουν οι άνθρωποι.
Ασε το traffic που μας φάγανε. :Thumb down:

----------


## and64

Τι φρίκη έφαγε ξαφνικά ο idm;;; Εμένα μου κατεβάζει κανονικότατα απο rapid αλλά αρνείται να "δει" links απο megaupload!! Mου τα βγάζει html τη στιγμή που ο jdownloader τα βλέπει... :Confused:

----------


## xmperop1

> Τι φρίκη έφαγε ξαφνικά ο idm;;; Εμένα μου κατεβάζει κανονικότατα απο rapid αλλά αρνείται να "δει" links απο megaupload!! Mου τα βγάζει html τη στιγμή που ο jdownloader τα βλέπει...


Μόνο απο ραπιντ δεν ολοκληρώνει την λήψη.

----------


## chaos38

κατεβασα τελευταια εκδοση idm τα ιδια.Με τον download manager του rapidshare κατεβαζει κανονικα.
τα νευρα μου....

----------


## and64

> Μόνο απο ραπιντ δεν ολοκληρώνει την λήψη.


Σε μενα οπως γράφω ήδη, δουλεύει κανονικά με rapid, κατεβαίνουν τα πάντα στο 100%, το δοκιμασα με 5-6 διαφορετικά αρχεία. 

Με το mu δεν δουλεύει...

----------


## pelopas1

το rapidshare κατα τις 1πμ σου δινει 3 η 5 giga οπως παλια? η αναγκαστικα πρεπει να αγορασεις rapidpoints?

----------


## ariadgr

> Σε μενα οπως γράφω ήδη, δουλεύει κανονικά με rapid, κατεβαίνουν τα πάντα στο 100%, το δοκιμασα με 5-6 διαφορετικά αρχεία.


Με ποιά έκδοση του IDM σου δουλεύει κανονικά το rapidshare μετά τις αλλαγές;  :Thinking:

----------


## and64

> Με ποιά έκδοση του IDM σου δουλεύει κανονικά το rapidshare μετά τις αλλαγές;


5.19 build 3. Eχω την εντύπωση οτι ειναι και η τελευταία, αλλά δεν παίρνω ορκο!!

----------


## chaos38

Mε αυτη την εκδοση την 5.19 v3 εμενα δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα τα αρχεια ειναι εξαφανισμενα...

----------


## and64

> Mε αυτη την εκδοση την 5.19 v3 εμενα δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα τα αρχεια ειναι εξαφανισμενα...


Εχετε αλλάξει τα στοιχεία στο sites logins tab του idm;; Το url ειναι διαφορετικό πλέον... :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

Μα πως φτανει στο 99,99% με πολλαπλά connections αν δεν παίρνει το log-in?  :Thinking: 

Τι έχεις αλλάξει στο sites logins;

----------


## and64

> Μα πως φτανει στο 99,99% με πολλαπλά connections αν δεν παίρνει το log-in? 
> 
> Τι έχεις αλλάξει στο sites logins;


Σωστό και αυτό! :Innocent:  Το url του rapid άλλαξα γιατί νομίζω οτι ειναι διαφορετικό! Να θυμαμαι τοσο λάθος;; Τι να σου πω... :What..?:

----------


## cakavera

Kαι'γω με την 5.19.3 ειμαι και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.
Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα.

----------


## psyxakias

Πολύ φασαρία πάντως βλέπω για το νέο UI, επειδή μάλλον το είχατε συνηθίσει, χωρίς να βλέπω ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Απλώς το έκαναν πιο Web 2.0 compatible, όπως χιλιάδες άλλα sites.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τους download managers, ίσως κάτι σας ξεφεύγει ή κάποιο bug που διόρθωσαν. Δοκίμασα εγώ με Flashget (1.73 που χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια) και κατεβάζει κανονικά στο 100%:

*Spoiler:*




			URL http://rapidshare.com/files/********...**********.rar
Comment 
Referer 
Resume Yes
Local File C:\Downloads\********************************************************.rar
File Date 
File Size 104857600
Completed 104857600
Total Time 00:01:00
Average Speed 1706.66 KB/s
Create Time 09/30/10 08:43:19
Complete Time 09/30/10 08:44:19

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δεν ξερω για το hotfile,παντως το megaupload που εβαλα για ενα τριμινο εχει πολλα προβληματα με τους servers,δεν γινεται με ενα αρχειο να κατεβαζει μ.ο 140 kb!συν οτι διαγραφουνε τα αρχεια πολυ γρηγορα,αυτο εχω παρατηρησει


3 χρονια το χρησιμοποιω και σαν free user και σαν premium ποτε δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι απο τα παραπανω.
Σβησμενα links υπαρχουν παντού, αλλα οσον αφορά το MU κραταει τα links για παααάρα πολυ καιρό.
Ακριβως γιαυτο το προτιμώ.

Hotfile και Megaupload + JDownloader = WTF is Rapidshare.

Με ρωτησε καποιο μελος και γκρινιαζουν πολλοι οτι "μα στα ελληνικα fora προτιμουν μονο rapid και γιαυτο μενουμε." - *ΛΑΘΟΣ.*

Οτι ανεβαινει στα ελληνικα fora, εχουν ήδη ανέβει σε ξενα fora σε πολλούς hosters κιολας.

----------


## button

πεδία ποτέ δεν ειχα premium αλλά τώρα αποφάσισα να βάλω για αρχή τον 5€ με paysafecard 
και εδω αρκετές απορίες διάβαζα πριν οτι έχει πρόβλημά το program rapidshare 
1. Θα κατεβάζω άπω net-cafe  μπορώ να έχω στο φλασακι το πρόγραμμά
2.τα 500 rapid είναι για έναν μήνα η μέχρι εξάντλησης κάποιον GB

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν μόλις μου έσκασε αυτόματο Update στον IDM, οπότε μπορεί κάτι να άλλαξαν με τα RS links, για όσους έχετε πρόβλημα.

----------


## andreyas

> 3 χρονια το χρησιμοποιω και σαν free user και σαν premium ποτε δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι απο τα παραπανω.
> Σβησμενα links υπαρχουν παντού, αλλα οσον αφορά το MU κραταει τα links για παααάρα πολυ καιρό.
> Ακριβως γιαυτο το προτιμώ.
> 
> Hotfile και Megaupload + JDownloader = WTF is Rapidshare.
> 
> Με ρωτησε καποιο μελος και γκρινιαζουν πολλοι οτι "μα στα ελληνικα fora προτιμουν μονο rapid και γιαυτο μενουμε." - *ΛΑΘΟΣ.*
> Οτι ανεβαινει στα ελληνικα fora, εχουν ήδη ανέβει σε ξενα fora σε πολλούς hosters κιολας.


+1
MU free user με JD κατεβάζω με 1,4 ΜΒ !! τελευταία
Το hotfile έχει recaptcha και θέλει premium

----------


## xmperop1

Εκανα αναβαθμιση στον IDM και έστρωσε το αναφέρει και στο σιτε του IDM.

What's new in version 5.19 build 4?

(Released: Sep 29, 2010)

** Added a workaround for rapidshare.com site changes*
    * Improved processing of downloads from several file sharing sites
    * Fixed Firefox 4 compatibility problems
    * Included all latest bug fixes since May 2010

----------


## LefterisK

> MU free user με JD κατεβάζω με 1,4 ΜΒ !! τελευταία
> Το hotfile έχει recaptcha και θέλει premium


Το ΜU σε free όντως είναι καλύτερο από hotfile, premium το MU σκίζει αν σκεφτείς ότι έχει Lifetime Membership με 200€  :One thumb up:  
Μάλιστα δεν έχει limits όπως το Rapid.  :Smile: 

Όσον αφορά το Rapidshare, κάποτε ήταν καλό, τώρα πάει απτο κακό στο χειρότερο...  :Thumb down:

----------


## andreyas

> Εκανα αναβαθμιση στον IDM και έστρωσε το αναφέρει και στο σιτε του IDM.
> 
> What's new in version 5.19 build 4?
> 
> (Released: Sep 29, 2010)
> 
> ** Added a workaround for rapidshare.com site changes*
>     * Improved processing of downloads from several file sharing sites
>     * Fixed Firefox 4 compatibility problems
>     * Included all latest bug fixes since May 2010


Χρησιμοποιώ σε free account JD, έχει auto reconnect IP change, resume, αλλα δεν δουλεύει σε free με hot file και γενικά οσα χρησιμοποιούν λογω recaptcha, πρέπει κάθε φορά να βάζεις το captcha χειροκίνητα . O IDM δουλεύει σε free με hot file?

----------


## grayden

> Χρησιμοποιώ σε free account JD, έχει auto reconnect IP change, resume, αλλα δεν δουλεύει σε free με hot file και γενικά οσα χρησιμοποιούν λογω recaptcha, πρέπει κάθε φορά να βάζεις το captcha χειροκίνητα . O IDM δουλεύει σε free με hot file?


Αυτό δεν κάνει;

----------


## easyrider77

> Το ποσό παράμενει όταν είσαι pro, εγώ είχα 8.457 rapids, επέλεξα την επιλογή Rapid-pro for 12 months και μου αφαίρεσε 5.499 rapids και μου έβαλε όλα τα GB με τη μία.
> 
> Τώρα στον λογαριασμό μου αναφέρει πως έχω 1.88 TB για κατέβασμα!!!! Οπότε δε χάνεται το traffic που έχουμε αγοράσει.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά όμως πληροφορίες για τα Happy Hours, παίζει να καταργήθηκαν.
> 
> 
> *ΥΓ. Έχω παράλληλα και Hotfile, όμως είναι πάναργο σε σχέση με το Rapid, εκτός και αν βάλω 8 αρχεία μαζι.*
> 
> ΥΓ2. Δεν έχω δεί καμιά πτώση στα διαθέσιμα links από uploaders για rapidshare, που το ανακαλύψατε ότι πεθαίνει;;;;




Με τι κατεβαζεις απο hotfiles φιλε..? 

Ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και γω. Ειναι πιο αργος απο rapid ακομα και σε premium??   :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........





> Χρησιμοποιώ σε free account JD, έχει auto reconnect IP change, resume, αλλα δεν δουλεύει σε free με hot file και γενικά οσα χρησιμοποιούν λογω recaptcha, πρέπει κάθε φορά να βάζεις το captcha χειροκίνητα . O IDM δουλεύει σε free με hot file?





O IDM δεν δουλευει σε κανενα free.. για free DM δες Jdownloader η Crypload που παιζουν με capthca codes κλπ. 

Το IDM 5.19.3  δουλευει μια χαρα σε μενα. Το προηγουμενο 5.17.4,5 κολλαγε στο 99,9% τα αρχεια οπως λενε πιο πανω.

Σε καθε περιπτωση αν δεν αλλαξει συντομα πολιτικη το rapid εχει χαθει οριστικα.. πανε οι εποχες που υπηρχε μονο αυτο και το megaupload.. τωρα εχει γεμισει ο τοπος filehosters και οι uploaders εχουν αρχισει να ανεβαζουν σε παραπανω απο ενα host πλεον για περισοτερη ασφαλεια.

----------


## psolord

> Με τι κατεβαζεις απο hotfiles φιλε..? 
> 
> Ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και γω. Ειναι πιο αργος απο rapid ακομα και σε premium??


Συγγνώμην που επεμβαίνω, αλλά όπως είπα και νωρίτερα, το Hotfile θέλει πολλά connections για να κατεβάσει γρήγορα. Δίνει 128ΚΒ/sec per connection. Αυτό από ότι είδα είναι γενικό όριο. Και στο γραφείο που προσπάθησα να κατεβάσω χωρίς download manager, πάλι 128ΚΒ κατέβαζε.

Μπορεί και να είναι εσφαλμένο συμπέρασμα, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Αυτό που μετράει είναι ότι άμα τσιτώσεις τον Download manager σου, κατεβάζει σφαίρα. Δες ταχύτητες που πιάνει με Tellas 14mbit.



Αυτή την ταχύτητα την έχει όλες τις ώρες που έχω δοκιμάσει, τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες που κάνω διάφορα τεστάκια. Προσωπικά, από θέμα ταχύτητας με πολλαπλά connections, rapidshare=hotfile.  :One thumb up:

----------


## easyrider77

Αρα λες οτι το hotfiles  εχει ταβανι 128 KB σε premium ακομα και με IDM..?  :Thinking:    ..ασχημο αυτο.

.. γιατι ο IDM αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος DM.. σπαει το καθε αρχειο σε μικροτερα και εκμεταλλεύεται τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα και του σερβερ και της γραμμης σου..   :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προσωπικά, από θέμα ταχύτητας με πολλαπλά connections, rapidshare=hotfile.



Το rapid αν κατεβασεις με IDM και με ενα αρχειο κατεβαζει στο πικ της γραμμης σου..  :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

> Αρα λες οτι το hotfiles  εχει ταβανι 128 KB σε premium ακομα και με IDM..?    ..ασχημο αυτο.
> 
> .. γιατι ο IDM αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος DM.. σπαει το καθε αρχειο σε μικροτερα και εκμεταλλεύεται τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα και του σερβερ και της γραμμης σου..  
> 
> ........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το rapid αν κατεβασεις με IDM και με ενα αρχειο κατεβαζει στο πικ της γραμμης σου..


Απλά ρυθμίζεις τον download manager σου να ανοίγει πολλαπλά connections, όπως στο screenshot παραπάνω! :Wink:

----------


## easyrider77

Προεπιλογη ειναι αυτο..  :Wink:   .. βασικα αυτο ειναι και το "ατου" του IDM.. 

Απο το help:

Connection tab
_In connection tab you must select the speed of your Internet connection. That is necessary for the optimal use of your bandwidth. Try to avoid setting "Max Connection Number" to values greater than four. Large number of connections (file segments) can deteriorate file transfer performance and may result in higher resource usage on the server you are downloading from. This may lead to some limits or other protective measures from local system administrators. On the other side, larger number of connections can increase the speed very significantly if you have a cable modem or a highly utilized (shared) Internet connection._

----------


## prodromosfan

> .. γιατι ο IDM αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος DM.. σπαει το καθε αρχειο σε μικροτερα και εκμεταλλεύεται τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα και του σερβερ και της γραμμης σου..


όλοι δεν το κανουν αυτό;

To hotfile γιατι νομιζω οτι δινει 256kb/s; 
Τουλαχιστουν στα free downloads.

----------


## easyrider77

Ελαχιστοι DM το κανουν.. ο orbit νομιζω και κανα δυο ακομη.. δε θυμαμαι καλα γιατι δεν εχω αλλαξει dm αρκετο καιρο τωρα.

Αν πιανει 256kb/s σε free το hotfile μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## mrsaccess

Όλοι οι dm το κάνουν αυτό, αν δεν το κάνουν δεν λέγονται καν dm...

Πάντως αυτό με τους multiple hosts βολεύει. Πχ το ανεβάζει ο άλλος σε 5-6 file hosts με interchangeable links. Τα φορτώνεις όλα στο jdownloader και κατεβάζει και από τους 6. Τι να τη κάνεις τη συνδρομή μετά;

----------


## prodromosfan

Nαι ρε φιλε αλλα οι uploaders πως νομιζεις οτι το κανουν αυτό;

Ανεβαζουν σε ενα 7ο και μετα μεσω remote upload ανεβαζουν σε ολους τους αλλους, 
και βεβαια και στους 7 εχουν premium λογαριασμους.

ε ας εχουμε και εμεις σε ενα hoster premium.

----------


## easyrider77

> Όλοι οι dm το κάνουν αυτό, αν δεν το κάνουν δεν λέγονται καν dm...




Μην εισαι σιγουρος ..  πχ ο manager του rapid δεν το κανει.. και μπορω να βρω αρκετους ακομη.. 

περα απο αυτο, τη διαφορα την κανει οχι μονο αν υποστηριζει (multi-server hyper-threading transportation) αλλα και τι τεχνολογια τρεχει η συγκεκριμενη τεχνικη.  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

@prodromosfan
Προφανώς κάποιοι που δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη υπομονή θα αγοράσουν premium λογαριασμό, οι υπόλοιποι όμως μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτή τη μέθοδο, όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Άλλωστε οι uploaders έχουν προνόμια είτε κατεβάσει τα αρχεία τους κάποιος με free λογαριασμό είτε με premium.

........Auto merged post: mrsaccess πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@easyrider77
Νόμιζα μιλούσαμε για file managers και όχι για εργαλεία των file hosters.  :Razz: 
Τρεις έχω δοκιμάσει όλους και όλους στη ζωή μου (getright, kget, jdownloader) και όλοι το έκαναν. Σαν τεχνολογία δεν είναι τίποτα τρομερό, κόβει το αρχείο στη μέση (ή στα τρία κλπ) και αρχίζει να κατεβάζει παράλληλα. Αν ένα κομμάτι τελειώσει πιο νωρίς πάει σε ένα κομμάτι που δεν έχει κατέβει ολόκληρο και το κόβει και αυτό στη μέση.

Το mutliserver είναι άλλη δυνατότητα και την είχε και αυτή το getright από το 2001/2 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## easyrider77

File manager δεν ειναι και τα εργαλεια των file hosters..? 

Mutliserver χρησιμοποιουν αρκετοι dm so far.. 

Τωρα το ποσο απλη τεχνολογια ειναι το hyper-threading το  κρινει ο χρηστης οταν δει και τις  διαφορες στην ταχυτητα απο προγραμμα σε προγραμμα.  :Wink: 

Οταν εχεις πχ κερδος 30% τοτε ειναι διαφορα.. εστω και αν χρησιμοποιουν την "ιδια" τεχνικη.

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα εργαλεία των file hoster είναι για να κάνουν τη δική τους ζωή εύκολη πρώτα από όλα.

Το multiserver μπορεί να είναι πολύπλοκο. Πχ το jdownloader περιμένει να του δώσεις links από πολλούς hosts. Ωστόσο όσοι κατεβάζουμε από ftp (πχ iso διανομών linux), ένας download manager σαν το getright ή το kget θα ψάξει να βρει το αρχείο από μόνος του και σε άλλα ftp, θα προσπαθήσει να εξασφαλίσει ότι είναι το ίδιο αρχείο (ελέγχοντας το μέγεθος και το md5 ή γενικότερα το checksum αν υπάρχει) και κατόπιν θα αρχίσει να κατεβάζει το ίδιο αρχείο από πολλά ftp ταυτόχρονα.

Οι πολλαπλές συνδέσεις είναι απλή τεχνολογία, ο μόνος λόγος για να δεις διαφορά στη ταχύτητα είναι αν συνδυάσεις πολλαπλές συνδέσεις με πολλαπλούς servers και ένα πρόγραμμα είναι πιο έξυπνο ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί τους πιο γρήγορους servers.

----------


## easyrider77

Μη κολλας στο multi-server.. στην προκειμενη δεν παιζει ρολο γιατι στο rapid παρα πολυ δυσκολα θα βρεις το ιδιο ακριβως αρχειο σε αλλο σερβερ.

 To threading (η multipart η acceleration η οπως θες πεστο ) εχει σημασια στην περιπτωση του rapid, και αυτο συγκρινουμε.

----------


## furious99

Και το free καλο ειναι, αλλα οποιος πληρωνει εχει αλλα πλεονεκτηματα...
http://www.blogsolute.com/watch-vide...gaupload/7452/
Με μια 10αρα γραμμη εχεις πλεον streaming 720p, δεν περιμενεις να κατεβει κατι...
To κατεβασμα ειναι τοσο, μα τοσο passé...  :Razz:

----------


## button

150GB για 30 μέρες  τι να κατεβάζω ... το rapid έχει ξοφλήσει και δεν βρίσκω λινκ

----------


## mob

Έχω μείνει πίσω από τις εξελίξεις  :Embarassed: 

Έχω ένα λογαριασμό στον οποίο το RapidPro λήγει αύριο, εάν δεν ανανεώσω manual ή Automatic extension of RapidPro στο off τι θα συμβεί?

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι δε θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την υπηρεσία, μέχρι εδώ καλά.

Τα Rapids που έχω, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά θα παραμείνουν αλλά,
το Traffic που έχω διαθέσιμο, περίπου 70G θα το χάσω ή απλά θα περιμένει μέχρι να ανανεώσω με Rapids ?

----------


## psolord

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, αλλά το traffic δεν νομίζω να το χάνεις. Απλά δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μέχρι την επόμενη ανανέωση και δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ούτε για αυτό. Μία δοκιμή μόλις λήξει το pro θα μας πείσει! :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> *Με μια 10αρα γραμμη εχεις πλεον streaming 720p*, δεν περιμενεις να κατεβει κατι...
> To κατεβασμα ειναι τοσο, μα τοσο passé...


αυτο να το πεις σε χρηστες forthnet,
που ούτε radio streaming δεν μπορουν να ακουσουν.

----------


## mob

> Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, αλλά *το traffic δεν νομίζω να το χάνεις. Απλά δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μέχρι την επόμενη ανανέωση* και δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ούτε για αυτό. Μία δοκιμή μόλις λήξει το pro θα μας πείσει!


Κανένας με δοκιμή πριν από εμένα υπάρχει ?  :Razz:

----------


## vaggospat13

> Κανένας με δοκιμή πριν από εμένα υπάρχει ?


το traffic δεν χανεται μολις χθες που αλλαξε ο μήνας για μενα και μου πηρε 495 rapids το trafic μου ηταν 220gb απο 150 που επρεπε να ειναι...παλι καλα

----------


## mob

> το traffic δεν χανεται μολις ζθες που αλλαξε ο μηνος για μενα και μου πηρε 495 rapids το trafic μου ηταν 220gb απο 150 που επρεπε να ειναι...παλι καλα


Το ερώτημα δεν είναι αν χάνετε το traffic κατά την ανανέωση αλλά κατά τη λήξη του RapidPro  :Wink:

----------


## easyrider77

> αυτο να το πεις σε χρηστες forthnet,
> που ούτε radio streaming δεν μπορουν να ακουσουν.




Ετσι. Μιλαμε εχουνε μαζεψει ΤΑ πακετα και σε περιοχες που εχουν πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες δε μπορουνε να το βελτιωσουνε.. ρε ΟΥΣΤ.. αλλοι απατεωνες αυτοι.

----------


## andreyas

> Αυτό δεν κάνει;


Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  αλλα και αυτό δεν παίζει με hotfile.. (recaptcha) Υποστηρίζει απλό caπtcha, όπως ο JD.

........Auto merged post: andreyas πρόσθεσε 51 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, τελικά ο IDM δουλεύει με *freerapidshare * KAI * free MU* (έχει auto IP reconnect και captcha) ή είναι μόνο για rapidpro και ΜU με συνδρομή ? :Thinking:

----------


## easyrider77

Ειναι για οποιοδηποτε hoster αλλα μονο για premium.

----------


## andreyas

> Ειναι για οποιοδηποτε hoster αλλα μονο για premium.


Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

Τις τελευταίες μέρες με Free download manager και Firefox, αντιμετωπίζω συνέχεια το ίδιο πρόβλημα, όλα μα όλα τα αρχεία από Rapidshare δεν κατεβαίνουν, σε όλα τα αρχεία εμφανίζεται το ίδιο όνομα, rsapi.cgi, το οποίο παραπέμπει σε script.

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στο cryptload, όλα τα αρχεία από rapidshare σταματούν και αποθηκεύονται με ονομασία rsapi.cgi.

Δοκίμασα χθες βράδυ να κατεβάσω με Ιnternet Explorer και Free download manager και φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται, πλην όμως κάθε φορά εμφανίζεται παράθυρο στον ΙΕ, που προειδοποιεί για πιθανό κίνδυνο εκτέλεσης script.

Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.  :Smile:

----------


## andreyas

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες με Free download manager και Firefox, αντιμετωπίζω συνέχεια το ίδιο πρόβλημα, όλα μα όλα τα αρχεία από Rapidshare δεν κατεβαίνουν, σε όλα τα αρχεία εμφανίζεται το ίδιο όνομα, rsapi.cgi, το οποίο παραπέμπει σε script.
> 
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στο cryptload, όλα τα αρχεία από rapidshare σταματούν και αποθηκεύονται με ονομασία rsapi.cgi.
> 
> Δοκίμασα χθες βράδυ να κατεβάσω με Ιnternet Explorer και Free download manager και φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται, πλην όμως κάθε φορά εμφανίζεται παράθυρο στον ΙΕ, που προειδοποιεί για πιθανό κίνδυνο εκτέλεσης script.
> 
> Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Δοκίμασε JDownloader the best for free  :Wink: 

http://www.jdownloader.org/download/index

----------


## Gallahad

Ελεος δηλαδη.Απλα τωρα θα στραφουν αρκετοι στο free...Και με υπομονη

----------


## pelopas1

εχω το εξεις προβλημα

στο trafic left μου λεει οτι εχω καταναλωσει ολα τα giga πραγμα που δεν το εχω κανει....διοτι το υπολοιπο ηταν ενα μεγαλο ποσο

και τελος μου λεει οτι το status του λογαριασμου ειναι στις 3 ωρες και μερικα λεπτα

εαν εξαγορασω μεσω της εντολης Rapids με πχ 20 euro......για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα εχω ενεργο τον λογαριασμο?

----------


## zorz_skg

Μετά τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές, για να κατεβάσει κανείς ~140GB χρειάζεται πλέον να πάρει 500 rapids και να ενεργοποιήσει το RapidPro για 1 μήνα, με τα 150GB περιθώριο; :Thinking: 

---------
Σημείωση: τα αρχεία που με ενδιαφέρουν είναι ήδη στο rapidshare!

----------


## easyrider77

Οποιος ψαχνεται τωρα για file hoster καλυτερα να παει σε καποιον εναλακτικο απευθειας. Πχ hotfiles. 

Δεν αξιζει πλεον το rapid.. χαμενη ιστορια ειναι.. (εφοσον μαζεψανε τα φρα πρωτα ομως ε..?  :Wink:  ).

----------
_Ε! και γω σημειωση τοτε..    εμ, πες μας ετσι.._

----------


## psolord

> Μετά τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές, για να κατεβάσει κανείς ~140GB χρειάζεται πλέον να πάρει 500 rapids και να ενεργοποιήσει το RapidPro για 1 μήνα, με τα 150GB περιθώριο;
> 
> ---------
> Σημείωση: τα αρχεία που με ενδιαφέρουν είναι ήδη στο rapidshare!



Ναι.


==================

Λοιπόν χτες μου έληξε το Rapidpro και τελικά όντως δεν με αφήνει να κατεβάσω. Ο όγκος που έχει απομείνει παραμένει, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει RapidPro ενεργό για να δουλεύει ο λογαριασμός. Τα αρχεία που προσπάθησα να ρίξω στον IDM, μου εμφανίζονταν σαν HTML pages και όταν τα χτύπησα κατευθείαν με τον browser, με πήγε στη σελίδα του Rapidshare και μου έλεγε RapidPro expired.

----------


## easyrider77

Βαλε hotfiles.  Καθε φορα που ψαχνω κατι , το βρισκω 10 φορες στο hotfiles και μεχρι πολυ δυσκολα στο rapid.

----------


## psolord

Εμένα το λες? Εγώ έφυγα για Hotfiles ακριβώς την ημέρα που ανακοίνωσαν τα νέα μέτρα! :Razz: 

Μάλιστα έδωσα και διάφορα δεδομένα/συμπερασμάτα όσον αφορά το Hotfiles, για όποιον ενδιαφερόταν. :Smile:

----------


## easyrider77

Ωραιος. Ναι ταχουμει πει πιο πριν..  :Razz:   και σε ταχυτητητα  εγω σε free hotfiles φτανω μεχρι και 300-350kb/s αρα με premium θα φτανω το οριο της συνδεσης μου.

----------


## nightfall2k5

οι happy hours ισχυουν ακομη?

edit: 

ναι δουλευουν ακομη, μολις το δοκιμασα.

----------


## vagelis17

Παιδιά το κόλπο για να αποφεύγετε το captcha στο megaupload το ξέρετε;..
Ας πούμε ότι θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε αυτό το αρχείο: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
Απλά προσθέτουμε το mgr_dl.php μετά από το http://www.megaupload.com/ και πριν από το ?d=YJS9QLUG
και γίνεται έτσι http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG. Αυτό ήταν όλο!..
Δοκιμάστε το και μόνοι σας.
Χωρίς το mgr_dl.php
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
με το mgr_dl.php
http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG

*Προσοχή* μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε μόνο 3 αρχεία την ημέρα με αυτό το κόλπο.. Φυσικά αν αλλάξετε IP μπορείτε να το ξανά κάνετε!..  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?  :Sorry: 
Ο Internet Download Manager που είναι ο μόνος download manager με scheduler (happy hours ftw!) μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις καινούριες urls του rapidshare?  :Sorry: 
Έχει βρει κανείς άκρη με αυτό?  :Crying:

----------


## WAntilles

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? 
> Ο Internet Download Manager που είναι ο μόνος download manager με scheduler (happy hours ftw!) μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις καινούριες urls του rapidshare? 
> Έχει βρει κανείς άκρη με αυτό?


Δεν είναι ο μόνος.

Καί ο JDownloader έχει scheduler.

----------


## easyrider77

Η 5.19 build 3 σιγουρα δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## BlindG

> Δεν είναι ο μόνος.
> 
> Καί ο JDownloader έχει scheduler.


 :Thumbs up: 
Που βρίσκω addons?  :Razz: 
Γενικώς τον αποφεύγω γιατί είναι πάρα πάρα μα ΠΑΡΑ πολύ βαρύς  :Razz: 




> Η 5.19 build 3 σιγουρα δουλευει σωστα.


Thanks for the info  :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ο JDownloader έχει στο shceduler και τη δυνατότητα enable/disable premium, ώστε να μη σου μπερδεύει τα free (που θέλεις να τρέχουν συνέχεια) με τα premium (που θέλεις να τρέχουν μόνο σε happy hours).

----------


## WAntilles

> Που βρίσκω addons?


Εννοείς για τον browser σου;

Φρονώ ότι δεν τα χρειάζεσαι, αφού μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις στον JDownloader clipboard monitoring (Ctrl+C).




> Γενικώς τον αποφεύγω γιατί είναι πάρα πάρα μα ΠΑΡΑ πολύ βαρύς


Είναι, αλλά όχι τόσο όσο λες.

----------


## easyrider77

Σε σχεση με IDM αρκετα βαρυτερος. Λογο java βασικα, αλλα τι να το κανεις..


_Υ.Γ.  εγω την εχω στειλει στο πυρ το εξωτερο τη java.._ :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Εννοείς για τον browser σου;
> 
> Φρονώ ότι δεν τα χρειάζεσαι, αφού μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις στον JDownloader clipboard monitoring (Ctrl+C).


Αναφέρομαι στον scheduler.
Δεν μπορώ να βρω  scheduler settings, οπότε συμπέρανα οτι οτι θα είναι σε addon  :What..?:  




> Είναι, αλλά όχι τόσο όσο λες.


Σου απάντησε:




> Σε σχεση με IDM αρκετα βαρυτερος. Λογο java βασικα, αλλα τι να το κανεις..

----------


## takaros

Στο κατεβαστήρι με Win xp και idm 5.18 build 8 δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις αλλαγές στο rs.

----------


## WAntilles

> Αναφέρομαι στον scheduler.
> Δεν μπορώ να βρω  scheduler settings, οπότε συμπέρανα οτι οτι θα είναι σε addon


Πρέπει να πατήσεις το κουμπί με το ρολογάκι στο toolbar, οπότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ένα επιπλέον tab (το 4ο) στα 3 βασικά.



ΥΓ: Μπορεί να είναι και add-on αλλά δεν το ξέρω, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον έστησα με τον PM του Πτηνού, τράβηξε καί scheduler σχετικό και δεν χρειάστηκε να ξαναασχοληθώ.

----------


## mrsaccess

Στη menu bar: addons -> addon manager και βάζεις/ενεργοποιείς όποιο addon θέλεις. Μετά θα το βρίσκεις στο ίδιο μενού.

----------


## andreyas

> Παιδιά το κόλπο για να αποφεύγετε το captcha στο megaupload το ξέρετε;..
> Ας πούμε ότι θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε αυτό το αρχείο: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
> Απλά προσθέτουμε το mgr_dl.php μετά από το http://www.megaupload.com/ και πριν από το ?d=YJS9QLUG
> και γίνεται έτσι http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG. Αυτό ήταν όλο!..
> Δοκιμάστε το και μόνοι σας.
> Χωρίς το mgr_dl.php
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
> με το mgr_dl.php
> http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG
> ...


ή χρησιμοπιείστε jddownloader (είναι δωρεάν) και κατεβάστε συνέχεια  :Razz:

----------


## -21grams

> Παιδιά το κόλπο για να αποφεύγετε το captcha στο megaupload το ξέρετε;..
> Ας πούμε ότι θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε αυτό το αρχείο: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
> Απλά προσθέτουμε το mgr_dl.php μετά από το http://www.megaupload.com/ και πριν από το ?d=YJS9QLUG
> και γίνεται έτσι http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG. Αυτό ήταν όλο!..
> Δοκιμάστε το και μόνοι σας.
> Χωρίς το mgr_dl.php
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJS9QLUG
> με το mgr_dl.php
> http://www.megaupload.com/mgr_dl.php?d=YJS9QLUG
> ...


Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ δουλεύει.
Απ' την άλλη μεριά δεν καίγομαι κιόλας, έχω κάνει (free) registration εδώ και καιρό - Οι εγγεγραμμένοι χρήστες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον *Mega Manager*.
Χωρίς αμφιβολία κατατάσσεται δικαιολογημένα στη κατηγορία _bloatware_, πλην όμως την δουλειά του την κάνει...

----------


## vagelis17

> Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ δουλεύει.
> Απ' την άλλη μεριά δεν καίγομαι κιόλας, έχω κάνει (free) registration εδώ και καιρό - Οι εγγεγραμμένοι χρήστες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον *Mega Manager*.
> Χωρίς αμφιβολία κατατάσσεται δικαιολογημένα στη κατηγορία _bloatware_, πλην όμως την δουλειά του την κάνει...


Ίσως κάνεις κάτι λάθος. Σε εμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά...




> ή χρησιμοπιείστε jddownloader (είναι δωρεάν) και κατεβάστε συνέχεια


Και εγώ αυτό κάνω :P

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια εχω ακομι 75ΓΙΓΚΑ προς κατεβασμα

και δεν με αφηνει

λεει μου εληξε το rapid pro?

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF?

----------


## sw2hrf

Λίγο κακό για πολλούς αλλά πολύ κακό για λίγους...... :Worthy:

----------


## gkaska189

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το rapidshare αυτή τη στιγμή ; Δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τίποτα.

----------


## Tolakos

ρε παιδια μεχρι ποσα gb μπορω να κατεβασω την ημερα?

----------


## Jim87

> παιδια εχω ακομι 75ΓΙΓΚΑ προς κατεβασμα
> 
> και δεν με αφηνει
> 
> λεει μου εληξε το rapid pro?
> 
> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF?



Απ'οτι έχουν πει παιδιά εδώ μέσα , άσχετα αν έχεις υπόλοιπο για κατέβασμα αν σου λήξει το PRO kai δεν το αναβαθμίσεις δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις άλλο.

Όταν αποφασίσεις να το ανανεώσεις τότε θα μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις τα 150GB + τα 75GB sthn περίπτωση σου που είχες υπόλοιπο.





> ρε παιδια μεχρι ποσα gb μπορω να κατεβασω την ημερα?


Δεν έχει περιορισμό.

Ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι ότι κάθε μήνα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σύνολο 150GB + το υπόλοιπο που εχεις , αν έχεις , απο προηγούμενους μήνες

----------


## LOUKAS32

οκ θα κανω καμια ανανεωση μην τα χασω.

βεβαια δεν υπαρχει υλικο πλεον ...

----------


## ermis333

> οκ θα κανω καμια ανανεωση μην τα χασω.
> 
> βεβαια δεν υπαρχει υλικο πλεον ...


Από πότε δεν υπάρχει υλικό στο Rapidshare.

Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι τα έχεις κατεβάσει όλα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

hotfile - fileserve ειναι ολα....

----------


## ermis333

> hotfile - fileserve ειναι ολα....


Σε λάθος site μπαίνω φαίνεται....εγώ που έχω και Hotfile....αγωνίζομαι να βρώ Links για Hotfile, rapidshare πάντα έχει όμως.

----------


## LOUKAS32

τι να πΩ!!!!!! δεν εχω ιδεα

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σε λάθος site μπαίνω φαίνεται....εγώ που έχω και Hotfile....αγωνίζομαι να βρώ Links για Hotfile, rapidshare πάντα έχει όμως.


γεγονος ειναι οτι τα ελληνικα αρχεια δεν ξεκολλησαν απο το rs
σαν τις γκομενες οσο φτυσιμο και να τρωνε επιμενουν rapidsharιακά.

----------


## kouvas81

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Αυτό το μήνα αγόρασα συνδρομή στο Rapidshare για πρώτη φορά για να το δοκιμάσω.
Γράφτηκα από τη RapidGreece.com και πλήρωσα 10€ για 500 Rapids/1 μήνα με paysafecard.
Τώρα θέλω να την ανανεώσω και είδα ότι στο Rapidshare.com η αγορά 2000 Rapids έχει 20€ ενώ στο Rapidgreece.com τα 2000 Rapids έχουν 35€.
Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει διαφορά στα δύο site και αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για την διαφορά στην τιμή?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ariadgr

> Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει διαφορά στα δύο site και αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για την διαφορά στην τιμή?


Ο μεταπωλητής (rapidgreece) θέλει να βγάλει κέρδος.
Ενώ αν το πάρεις απευθείας από το rapidshare.com πληρώνεις την κανονική τιμή.

----------


## ckbond

Ο λόγος για την διαφορά στην τιμή είναι γνωστός και τον ζούμε καθημερινά στην ζωή μας και λέγετε ΕΛΛΑΔΑ... είμαστε φραγκάτοι και πρέπει να το δείχνουμε... δεν είναι δυνατόν ΕΜΕΙΣ οι Έλληνες να πληρώνουμε το ίδιο ποσό για το ίδιο προϊόν όσο τα τυχάρπαστα φτωχαδάκια, οι απολίτιστοι, οι βάρβαροι που όταν εμείς είχαμε δημοκρατία αυτοί δεν είχα ανακαλύψει την φωτιά ακόμα...

Τώρα για την διαφορά στα δύο site καμία απολύτως... απλά το Rapidegreece είναι ο "επίσημος" αντιπρόσωπος του Rapidshare στην Ελλάδα... 
Εγώ όσα χρόνια έχω λογαριασμό πάντα χρησιμοποιούσα το Rapidshare.com και πλήρωνα με Paypal... Μπορείς άνετα και χωρίς πρόβλημα να αγοράσεις από αυτό και όχι από το RapidGreece...

----------


## kouvas81

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση παιδιά.
Το υποψιάστηκα ότι η διαφορά είναι στο κέρδος που θέλει να βγάλει το Rapidgreece αλλά ήταν τόσο μεγάλη που προβληματίστηκα.
70-80% είναι καλό καπελάκι....

----------


## button

> Γεια σας παιδιά,
> Αυτό το μήνα αγόρασα συνδρομή στο Rapidshare για πρώτη φορά για να το δοκιμάσω.
> Γράφτηκα από τη RapidGreece.com και πλήρωσα 10€ για 500 Rapids/1 μήνα με paysafecard.
> Τώρα θέλω να την ανανεώσω και είδα ότι στο Rapidshare.com η αγορά 2000 Rapids έχει 20€ ενώ στο Rapidgreece.com τα 2000 Rapids έχουν 35€.
> Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει διαφορά στα δύο site και αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για την διαφορά στην τιμή?
> Ευχαριστώ


απευθείας απο rapid με paysafecard  ...

----------


## spartak

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση παιδιά.
> Το υποψιάστηκα ότι η διαφορά είναι στο κέρδος που θέλει να βγάλει το Rapidgreece αλλά ήταν τόσο μεγάλη που προβληματίστηκα.
> 70-80% είναι καλό καπελάκι....


Στο μεταπωλητή πληρώνεις και 23% ΦΠΑ.

Ενας επιπλέον λόγος για ακριβότερη τιμή.

----------


## LOUKAS32

HAppy hour υσχυει?

----------


## Revolution

> hotfile - fileserve ειναι ολα....


Μια απ'τα ιδια κι εδω, τελειωνει η 6μηνη συνδρομη μου τον αλλο μηνα και θα το γυρισω σε HF γιατι τα RS links οσο πανε και λιγοστευουν και καλα κανουν.

----------


## Manvol

> Σε λάθος site μπαίνω φαίνεται....


Eτσι φαίνεται... :Razz: 

Πλέον η υπεροχή του Hotfile σε αριθμό links είναι -θα έλεγα- σαφής, όπως ξεκάθαρη είναι και η τάση πτώσης του rapidshare...τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε οι δικές μου πηγές  :Smile:

----------


## ioazon

> HAppy hour υσχυει?


Ναι, ισχύει τους έστειλα email και μου απάντησαν στις 16 Οκτώβρη. 
Παραθέτω τι έγραψαν
_
Hello,


Thank you for contacting us.

The Happy Hour still exists and will continue as usual between 2am and 10am
Central European Time. We would, however, like to remind you that the Happy
Hours can be changed or removed at any time.



Best regards,

Marc
RapidShare Support_

----------


## LOUKAS32

i luv u rapidshare!

----------


## vaggospat13

ερωτηση
εχω 100 γιγα στο Traffic μου το RapidPro λήγει στις 2010-11-01 01:10 μολις ληξει το RapidPro θα χαθουν τα 100 γιγα;
αν ανανεωσω το rapidpro πριν ληξει θα εχω 150+100Traffic ή θα χασω τα 100;

----------


## psolord

> ερωτηση
> εχω 100 γιγα στο Traffic μου το RapidPro λήγει στις 2010-11-01 01:10 μολις ληξει το RapidPro θα χαθουν τα 100 γιγα;
> αν ανανεωσω το rapidpro πριν ληξει θα εχω 150+100Traffic ή θα χασω τα 100;


Δεν χάνεται το traffic. Απλά δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αν δεν είναι ενεργό το RapidPro. Άμα ανανεώσεις, θα σου προστεθούν τα επιπλέον GBs.

Και το δικό μου RapidPro ληγμένο είναι αλλά το traffic παραμένει.

----------


## vaggospat13

ευχαριστω

----------


## orck

Τι θα κανω τα 307 rapids που μου εχουν μεινει;

----------


## JohnPro

Μα****α το rs! Θα χασει πελάτες έτσι όπως πάει! Αμα θέλει να πληρωθεί να κατεβάσει τις τιμές και να βάλει διαφημίσεις... Επίσεις καλό θα ήταν να βάλει καινούριοιυς servers γιατί νομιζω πως εκει είναι το προβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Anasazi

Η Hotfile απο τη μια δινει προνομια στους uploaders και επισης,κανει κατι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΟ.

Κανει τα αρχεια μονοκομματα.

Δηλαδη καποιος free user βαζει μια ταινια να κατεβει,και μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει,δεν χρειαζεται να κανει τιποτα αλλο σε αντιθεση με το rapidshare που ειναι 4-5 links και πρεπει να περιμενεις κτλ.

Δε περιμενα να συμβει αυτο,αλλα την πατησε τη Rapidshare.

----------


## djuan1988

Έκανα και εγώ λογαριασμό στο hotfile. Σε ένα site που μπαίνω σχεδόν όλα τα καινούργια links είναι για εκεί.

----------


## papdoux

πάντως εγώ βλέπω να παίζει πολύ netload.in και hotfile και δεν ξέρω πιο να διαλέξω

----------


## Anasazi

Επειδη το χρησιμοποιω απειρα,μπορω να πω οτι το Hotfile ειναι υπερπληρες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Gordito

To RS Μπορει να μην δινει προνομια στους uploaders, αλλα παραμενει οικονομικοτατο για τους downloaders.

----------


## mrsaccess

Όχι πια, 5€ το μήνα κοστίζει περίπου και 55€ η ετήσια συνδρομή. Με 60€ παίρνεις fileserve που έχει πολύ παραπάνω υλικό (αν και δεν το βλέπω να συνεχίζει για πολύ μάλλον) ή megaupload επίσης με περισσότερο υλικό από rs (λιγότερο από fileserve αλλά πιστεύω θα συνεχίσει ως έχει) και με 40€ hotfile που έχει επίσης περισσότερο υλικό από το RS.

----------


## villasg

Bye bye rapidshare απο εμενα , και μετα απο 5 χρονια συνδρομης

----------


## Anasazi

> Bye bye rapidshare απο εμενα , και μετα απο 5 χρονια συνδρομης


Aκριβως το ιδιο ειπα κι εγω. Αν και δε το περιμενα ποτε.

Επισης,να αναφερω οτι το Hotfile ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ download limit.

Το Rapidshare εχει 150GB το μηνα,νομιζω.

Μαλλον στη Rapidshare απο τοτε που ειδαν οτι ΗΤΑΝ πρωτοι,κοιμηθηκαν...

Τωρα,περαστικα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν πιστεύω πως κοιμήθηκαν. Μάλλον δεν τους έβγαινε το μοντέλο (μεγάλα κόστη; πολύ κυνήγι για πνευματικά δικαιώματα; ) και αποφάσισαν να συρρικνωθούν.

----------


## peri

Λογικά οτι μάζεψαν, μάζεψαν, και λόγω πίεσης αποσύρονται...  :Smile:

----------


## papdoux

> To RS Μπορει να μην δινει προνομια στους uploaders, αλλα παραμενει οικονομικοτατο για τους downloaders.


Με τους περιορισμούς που έχει με τίποτα.
Στους άλλους πληρώνεις μία συνδρομή και κατεβάζεις απεριόριστα και όχι μόνο 150GB και μετά πλήρωνε extra

----------


## psolord

> Δεν πιστεύω πως κοιμήθηκαν. Μάλλον δεν τους έβγαινε το μοντέλο (μεγάλα κόστη; πολύ κυνήγι για πνευματικά δικαιώματα; ) και αποφάσισαν να συρρικνωθούν.


Σωστό.

Και επίσης δε μου βγάζεις από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να κρύβονται και πίσω από κάποιον ή κάποιους άλλους Filehosters πλέον. Σαν μέτοχοι εννοώ, γιατί σαν δίκτυο θα ήταν ανιχνεύσιμο μάλλον, ε?

----------


## Anasazi

Για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δεν φοβουνται κατι.

Μεχρι τωρα εχουν κερδισει 3 δικες για αυτο το θεμα.

Παλια μια χαρα ηταν. Τελευταια που πηγαν να βγαλουν παραπανω λεφτα με limits κτλ , τα εκαναν σκατα.

----------


## furious99

Οι διαδικτυακες υπηρεσιες εχουν μια ιδιομορφια - η κινηση πεφτει το καλοκαιρι, και αυξανεται το χειμωνα. Εκαναν μια προσφορα το καλοκαιρι, αλλα τωρα που ανεβηκε η κινηση, το "μαζεψαν", χωρις προειδοποιηση φυσικα, οποιος προλαβε. Δεν ειναι σπανιο π.χ. να δειτε προσφορα xbox live 1 μηνα με 1 δολλαριο τους θερινους μηνες...

----------


## chrismasgr

> Οι διαδικτυακες υπηρεσιες εχουν μια ιδιομορφια - η κινηση πεφτει το καλοκαιρι, και αυξανεται το χειμωνα. Εκαναν μια προσφορα το καλοκαιρι, αλλα τωρα που ανεβηκε η κινηση, το "μαζεψαν", χωρις προειδοποιηση φυσικα, οποιος προλαβε. Δεν ειναι σπανιο π.χ. να δειτε προσφορα xbox live 1 μηνα με 1 δολλαριο τους θερινους μηνες...


Με την διαφορά ότι δεν έβαλαν πουθενά την λέξη προσφορά ή ότι έχει κάποια λήξη  .Αυτό το να αλλάζει συνέχεια χωρίς ενημέρωση λέγεται λαμογιά . Αλλά τι να σου κάνω που αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να φύγω από το rs.

----------


## blade_

σαν νεος στο ραπιντ..ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης ...οι λεγομενες happy hours ισχυουν ακομα?λεπτομεριες?

ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## grayden

> σαν νεος στο ραπιντ..ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης ...οι λεγομενες happy hours ισχυουν ακομα?λεπτομεριες?
> 
> ευχαριστω


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2234

----------


## blade_

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2234


thanks

δλδ σε μας ειναι 4-12?

----------


## mrsaccess

3-11 αν και σήμερα (αύριο; ) που αλλάζει η ώρα ίσως αλλάξει και αυτό.

----------


## blade_

περιεργο..νομιζω 2 ωρες διαφορα εχουμε απο cet.

και μια φιλοσοφικη ερωτηση...ποια παρομοια υπηρεσια με το ραπιντ ειναι η καλυτερη αυτη τη στιγμη?

που να συμφερει κ οικονομικα ?

----------


## Anasazi

Η Hotfile ειναι καλυτερη απο ολες στην παρουσα φαση. Δε το συζητω. Βγαινει ακριβως στα ιδια λεφτα,και ισως και λιγοτερα.

----------


## ermis333

> Η Hotfile ειναι καλυτερη απο ολες στην παρουσα φαση. Δε το συζητω. Βγαινει ακριβως στα ιδια λεφτα,και ισως και λιγοτερα.


Εγώ που αγόρασα και Hotfile από το Rapidshare κατεβάζω, το Hotfile έχει μικρότερες ταχύτητες και πρέπει να βάζω πολλαπλά parts σε κάθε αρχείο για να κατέβουν με τις αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες.

----------


## prodromosfan

> πρέπει να βάζω πολλαπλά parts σε κάθε αρχείο για να κατέβουν με τις αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες.


και που το προβλημα;
ουτε το rs σε single thread δινει μαξιμουμ

----------


## Anasazi

> Εγώ που αγόρασα και Hotfile από το Rapidshare κατεβάζω, το Hotfile έχει μικρότερες ταχύτητες και πρέπει να βάζω πολλαπλά parts σε κάθε αρχείο για να κατέβουν με τις αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες.


Ισως εχει προβλημα το downloader που χρησιμοποιεις.

Εγω ειμαι ακριβως στα ιδια.

----------


## WAntilles

> Εγώ που αγόρασα και Hotfile από το Rapidshare κατεβάζω, το Hotfile έχει μικρότερες ταχύτητες και πρέπει να βάζω πολλαπλά parts σε κάθε αρχείο για να κατέβουν με τις αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες.


Εδώ το Hotfile πάει εξαιρετικά καλά.

Το ίδιο και το netload.

Ίσως φταίει ο ISP σου.

Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πολλαπλά parts δεν κάνουν κακό, αν είναι με κάποιο μέτρο (π.χ. όχι πάνω από 4).

----------


## trd64

> Εδώ το Hotfile πάει εξαιρετικά καλά.


Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα σαν το fatrat για hotfile σε linux?
Πως κατεβάζεις?

Κάπου βρήκα κάτι scripts αλλά δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι και δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## mrsaccess

JDownloader και δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## stavata

Στο Hotfile στην επιλογή για πληρωμή και account, γράφει για την 12μηνη 
1200Gb Hot/Direct Linking
Αυτό σημαίνει 1200 GB download traffic?
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι είναι σαν ο rapid...

----------


## iLLiCiT

> JDownloader και δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο.


Μου την σπάει στα νεύρα.

Internet Download Manager. Τα σπάει.

Προσωπικά έχω και Rapidshare και Hotfile. Και ο μόνος λόγος που διατηρώ το Rapidshare είναι γιατί έχω 10.000 αρχεία uploaded και κανέναν εύκολο/free τρόπο να τα μεταφέρω στο Hotfile μου.

Το RS είναι κλάσης ανώτερο από το HF σε ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα link πλέον.

----------


## mrsaccess

Όχι, κατεβάζεις όσο θέλεις. Το hotlink είναι μια δυνατότητα ώστε τα αρχεία που ανεβάζεις εσύ να τα κατεβάζουν άλλοι σαν premium καταναλώνοντας το download traffic σου (το οποίο είναι άσχετο με το πόσο κατεβάζεις εσύ).

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Στο Hotfile στην επιλογή για πληρωμή και account, γράφει για την 12μηνη 
> 1200Gb Hot/Direct Linking
> Αυτό σημαίνει 1200 GB download traffic?
> Γιατί αν είναι έτσι είναι σαν ο rapid...


Όχι, 1200 Gb ώστε να μπορούν να κατεβάζουν οι άλλοι τα αρχεία σου χωρίς αναμονή.

Εσύ δεν έχεις download limit

edit: αν και με πρόλαβε ο mrsaccess  :Smile:

----------


## stavata

Κατάλαβα...
Οπότε το Hotfile αξίζει καλύτερα τελικά...

----------


## WAntilles

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα σαν το fatrat για hotfile σε linux?
> Πως κατεβάζεις?


Με JDownloader.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Μου την σπάει στα νεύρα.
> 
> Internet Download Manager. Τα σπάει.
> 
> Προσωπικά έχω και Rapidshare και Hotfile. Και ο μόνος λόγος που διατηρώ το Rapidshare είναι γιατί έχω 10.000 αρχεία uploaded και κανέναν εύκολο/free τρόπο να τα μεταφέρω στο Hotfile μου.
> 
> Το RS είναι κλάσης ανώτερο από το HF σε ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα link πλέον.


Το IDM κοστίζει 30$ ενώ το JDownloader είναι δωρεάν. Ακόμη το JDownloader έχει πλήθος feature ειδικά για filehosters: υποστηρίζει και premium και free χρήστες με αυτόματο captcha recognition (και όπου δεν τα καταφέρνει σε ρωτά), κάνει αυτόματα extract rar και zip ενώ κρατάει λίστα με τους κωδικούς που έχει δει ώστε αν ξεχάσεις ένα password να το ψάξει αυτόματα από τη λίστα του, ενώνει αυτόματα αρχεία (HJ-Split), μπορείς να του φορτώσεις interchangeable links από πολλούς hosts ώστε να μην χρειαστείς premium σε κανέναν, υποστηρίζει αυτόματα τις happy hours του rapidshare αν έχεις λογαριασμό, κάνει disconnect/reconnect το router σου για να αλλάξει ip κλπ.  :Smile: 

Εδώ πάντως (ConnX) το HF είναι εφάμιλλο του RS σε ταχύτητες. 1 αρχείο με δύο συνδέσεις πιάνει χαλαρά 1.5MiB/sec.

----------


## Anasazi

> Μου την σπάει στα νεύρα.
> 
> Internet Download Manager. Τα σπάει.
> 
> Προσωπικά έχω και Rapidshare και Hotfile. Και ο μόνος λόγος που διατηρώ το Rapidshare είναι γιατί έχω 10.000 αρχεία uploaded και κανέναν εύκολο/free τρόπο να τα μεταφέρω στο Hotfile μου.
> 
> Το RS είναι κλάσης ανώτερο από το HF σε ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα link πλέον.


Orbit Downloader.

Maximum ταχυτητα σε ολα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## -21grams

> (...)
> Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πολλαπλά parts δεν κάνουν κακό, αν είναι με κάποιο μέτρο (π.χ. όχι πάνω από 4).


Γιατί, *για άνω των 4 υπάρχουν αρνητικές επιπτώσεις*;
Συμπτωματικά κατέβασα χθες από Rapidshare ένα game που απαρτίζονταν από 20 RARs/300 MB έκαστο.
Ξεκίνησα με ένα μόνο file (χωρίς να κάνω split σε περισσότερα parts) και διαπίστωσα ότι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ήταν ~300 kB/sec, αρκετά χαμηλή για *premium account*.
Σταδιακά έβαζα να κατεβαίνουν και τα επόμενα RAR parts με το DL rate να αυξάνεται αναλόγως, μέχρι που έφτασε σε ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο.

Κοιτώντας τα logs του DL manager (το παλιό καλό & αξιόπιστο *FlashGet v1.9.6*) αφότου τελείωσε, παρατήρησα ότι το average speed για κάθε αρχείο, ήταν περίπου *250 kB/sec*.
Είχα 5 RARs να κατεβαίνουν παράλληλα καταναλώνοντας μόλις το *μισό* απ' το bandwidth που μπορεί να δώσει η γραμμή μου (έχω standard 22Mbps), θα μπορούσα λοιπόν να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα 5 και να την αξιοποιήσω στο έπακρο.
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να παρείχαν το maximum bandwidth ανά αρχείο ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειάζεται να έχουμε 5 ή περισσότερα ταυτόχρονα για να αξιοποιήσουμε την γραμμή μας.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μετά την πρόσφατη αλλαγή της ώρας σε χειμερινή τα *happy hours* έχουν αντίστοιχα μεταφερθεί *από 02:00 έως 10:00* σωστά;

----------


## djuan1988

Τη δική μου γραμμή πάντως το hotfile μου τη τερματίζει ακόμη και με 2 αρχεία (με ένα δεν εχω δοκιμάσει).

----------


## andreyas

> Το IDM κοστίζει 30$ ενώ το JDownloader είναι δωρεάν. Ακόμη το JDownloader έχει πλήθος feature ειδικά για filehosters: υποστηρίζει και premium και free χρήστες με αυτόματο captcha recognition (και όπου δεν τα καταφέρνει σε ρωτά), κάνει αυτόματα extract rar και zip ενώ κρατάει λίστα με τους κωδικούς που έχει δει ώστε αν ξεχάσεις ένα password να το ψάξει αυτόματα από τη λίστα του, ενώνει αυτόματα αρχεία (HJ-Split), μπορείς να του φορτώσεις interchangeable links από πολλούς hosts ώστε να μην χρειαστείς premium σε κανέναν, υποστηρίζει αυτόματα τις happy hours του rapidshare αν έχεις λογαριασμό, κάνει disconnect/reconnect το router σου για να αλλάξει ip κλπ. 
> 
> Εδώ πάντως (ConnX) το HF είναι εφάμιλλο του RS σε ταχύτητες. 1 αρχείο με δύο συνδέσεις πιάνει χαλαρά 1.5MiB/sec.


+1  jd και ξρό ψωμί  :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Γιατί, *για άνω των 4 υπάρχουν αρνητικές επιπτώσεις*;


σε περιπτωση που το ρουτερ ειναι της πλακας και δεν αντεχει πολλες συνδεσεις, 
ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται browsing κλπ.

----------


## simonthd

Καλημέρα σε όλους ! Χρήσιμη πληροφορία για όσους έχουν συνδεδεμένο Western Digital HDTV media player με την TV τους και κατεβάσουν από Hotfile. Τα κομμένα σε κομμάτια (rar) αρχεία .avi, για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζουν σωστά με το media player. Κολλάνε ή προχωράνε καρέ -καρέ κ.λ.π. Στο Pc παίζουν κανονικά... Δοκιμασμένο όχι μόνο από μένα αλλά και από φίλο ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί και αυτός WD HDTV. Το firmware του WD είναι το 1.03 το οποίο είναι και το τελευταίο official. Αν έχει συμβεί και σε κάποιον άλλο και ξέρει τι φταίει ας μας φωτίσει...

----------


## furious99

> Καλημέρα σε όλους ! Χρήσιμη πληροφορία για όσους έχουν συνδεδεμένο Western Digital HDTV media player με την TV τους και κατεβάσουν από Hotfile. Τα κομμένα σε κομμάτια (rar) αρχεία .avi, για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζουν σωστά με το media player. Κολλάνε ή προχωράνε καρέ -καρέ κ.λ.π. Στο Pc παίζουν κανονικά... Δοκιμασμένο όχι μόνο από μένα αλλά και από φίλο ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί και αυτός WD HDTV. Το firmware του WD είναι το 1.03 το οποίο είναι και το τελευταίο official. Αν έχει συμβεί και σε κάποιον άλλο και ξέρει τι φταίει ας μας φωτίσει...


Αυτο που εβαλες ειναι beta. Το τελευταιο επισημο ειναι το 1.02.21. Μην κατεβαζεις απο τον browser, χρησιμοποιησε ενα προγραμμα που κανει crc check οπως το jdownloader...

----------


## -21grams

> σε περιπτωση που το ρουτερ ειναι της πλακας και δεν αντεχει πολλες συνδεσεις, 
> ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται browsing κλπ.


Με 4 μόλις connections και να επηρεάζεται το browsing; Υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται...
Από την άλλη μεριά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και όλα τα routers που κυκλοφορούν για να δω πως συμπεριφέρονται, οπότε...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Με 4 μόλις connections και να επηρεάζεται το browsing; Υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται...
> Από την άλλη μεριά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και όλα τα routers που κυκλοφορούν για να δω πως συμπεριφέρονται, οπότε...


4 connection/αρχειο με 4 αρχεια =16 connection 
ειναι αρκετα για να τερματισει τη γραμμη με οποιονδηποτε παροχο

----------


## simonthd

> Αυτο που εβαλες ειναι beta. Το τελευταιο επισημο ειναι το 1.02.21. Μην κατεβαζεις απο τον browser, χρησιμοποιησε ενα προγραμμα που κανει crc check οπως το jdownloader...


Μιλάμε για το HDTV gen 1 και όχι gen 2. Επρεπε να είμαι πιο σαφής... sorry... To firmware αυτό είναι το τελευταίο official release. Δεν είναι το beta... Για download manager τον Jdownloader χρησιμοποιώ ... Ο φίλος που δοκίμασε δουλεύει με  Mac και Speed download.

----------


## -21grams

> 4 connection/αρχειο με 4 αρχεια =16 connection 
> ειναι αρκετα για να τερματισει τη γραμμη με οποιονδηποτε παροχο


Μάλλον υπάρχει μια παρανόηση ανάμεσα στα connections & τα *splits*.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ χωρίζω κάθε αρχείο σε περισσότερα κομμάτια, το αφήνω ως έχει.
Θεωρούσα κατά συνέπεια πως επρόκειτο για 4 και όχι 16 connections στο σύνολο...
Ακολουθώ αυτήν την τακτική μόνο με το Rapidshare γιατί ο τρόπος μέτρησης του bandwidth που ακολουθεί η εταιρεία δεν είναι ακριβής.
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει, αλλά υπάρχει και μια επιλογή για SSL downloading στην οποία χρεώνεται τα διπλάσια (τώρα το γιατί κάποιος θα επιλέξει κάτι τέτοιο, δεν το ξέρω)



> Secure downloads (SSL) 
>                         Using this option downloads are transmitted via a specially secured connection.
> *Attention:* As this option requires more server capacity _Secure downloads_ will be billed with twice the amount of Rapids.


Ίσως να κάνω λάθος με το να μην χωρίζω τα αρχεία σε περισσότερα parts το καθένα, προτιμώ όμως να αποφεύγω τις κακοτοπιές...

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει ξανασυζητηθει οτι αν κατεβαζεις με πολλαπλα connections/αρχειο 
η κατανάλωση bandwidth δεν ειναι ακριβης.
(αυτο με third party downloaders και οχι με το RapidShare Manager 2
που χρησιμοποιει 1connection/αρχειο)

με αυτό χρεωνεσαι μεν κατι περισσοτερο στο rapidshare 
αλλα τερματιζει η γραμμη.

στους αλλους hoster που δεν μετρανε bandwidth η τεχνικη αυτη ειναι και η πιο ενδεδειγμενη.

----------


## WAntilles

> Γιατί, *για άνω των 4 υπάρχουν αρνητικές επιπτώσεις*;


Γιατί συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω.

Παν μέτρον άριστον.

........Auto merged post: WAntilles πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημέρα σε όλους ! Χρήσιμη πληροφορία για όσους έχουν συνδεδεμένο Western Digital HDTV media player με την TV τους και κατεβάσουν από Hotfile. Τα κομμένα σε κομμάτια (rar) αρχεία .avi, για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίζουν σωστά με το media player. Κολλάνε ή προχωράνε καρέ -καρέ κ.λ.π. Στο Pc παίζουν κανονικά... Δοκιμασμένο όχι μόνο από μένα αλλά και από φίλο ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί και αυτός WD HDTV. Το firmware του WD είναι το 1.03 το οποίο είναι και το τελευταίο official. Αν έχει συμβεί και σε κάποιον άλλο και ξέρει τι φταίει ας μας φωτίσει...


Δεν έχει καμμία λογική ο συσχετισμός της αδυναμίας playback με συγκεκριμένο file hosting provider.

Κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα, αυτό που συμβαίνει, ότι τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία έχουν δομικό ελάττωμα από τη μάνα τους -> π.χ. κακό/ανύπαρκτο multiplexing (πρέπει να είναι ανά 1 καρέ), ή ανύπαρκτο/ελλιπές keyframe index, κλπ..

----------


## simonthd

> Δεν έχει καμμία λογική ο συσχετισμός της αδυναμίας playback με συγκεκριμένο file hosting provider.
> 
> Κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα, αυτό που συμβαίνει, ότι τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία έχουν δομικό ελάττωμα από τη μάνα τους -> π.χ. κακό/ανύπαρκτο multiplexing (πρέπει να είναι ανά 1 καρέ), ή ανύπαρκτο/ελλιπές keyframe index, κλπ..




Και μένα μου φάνηκε ανεξήγητο αλλά μιλάμε για 3 διαφορετικά αρχεία κατεβασμένα σε διαφορετικές μέρες από διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους. Να παίξω joker ή όχι ?  :Razz: 
Πάντως θα κάνω άλλο ένα test και θα επανέλθω αν το ξανααντιμετωπίσω...

*Update*  Ε ναι λοιπόν ! Εφταιγαν τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία ! Αυτό και αν ήταν ... τύχη.

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ....έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω το rapid και έχω μείνει σχετικά πίσω σε σχέση με τους καινούριους κανονισμούς ...Πριν από λίγο είδα ότι RapidPro is active until: 2011-01-03 01:41 και ότι έχω You have 1 455 Rapids left. με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει όλα αυτά τα rapid να τα ξοδέψω μέχρι την πρώτη του μηνός ...;;;;;Και το traffic μου είναι 178 386 MB of traffic left. Άντε να το ξοδέψεις

----------


## Jim87

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα ....έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω το rapid και έχω μείνει σχετικά πίσω σε σχέση με τους καινούριους κανονισμούς ...Πριν από λίγο είδα ότι RapidPro is active until: 2011-01-03 01:41 και ότι έχω You have 1 455 Rapids left. με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει όλα αυτά τα rapid να τα ξοδέψω μέχρι την πρώτη του μηνός ...;;;;;Και το traffic μου είναι 178 386 MB of traffic left. Άντε να το ξοδέψεις


Καλημέρα ,

Στις 3-1 σου λέει οτι θα λήξει ο λογαριασμός σου.

Απο εκεί και πέρα έχεις 2 λύσεις 

Είτε να αφαιρεθούν απο τα 1455 rapids σου 495 rapids για ένα μήνα ακόμα είτε να μην ανανεώσεις αλλά δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις.

Τα 178GB που έχεις δεν θα χαθούν αν σταματήσεις την συνδρομή σου.

----------


## loukoumaki

Οπότε τι με συμφέρει να κάνω να τα κρατήσω τα rapids η να τα εξαργυρώσω σε gb ;

----------


## athtsa

Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά γνωρίζει κανείς αν πλέον ισχύουν happy hours και πότε είναι ?

----------


## mrsaccess

Ισχύουν, 2πμ με 10πμ.

----------


## button

> Ισχύουν, 2πμ με 10πμ.


τι διαφορά έχει με premium ???  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Η διαφορά είναι πως αν έχεις premium μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις!

----------


## ioazon

Επιβεβαιώνω πως ισχύουν ακόμα οι happy hours. 
Τους έστειλα email πριν 1 μήνα και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν (αν και διευκρίνιζαν πως μπορούν όποτε θελουν να τις κόψουν)

----------


## psolord

> Επιβεβαιώνω πως ισχύουν ακόμα οι happy hours. 
> Τους έστειλα email πριν 1 μήνα και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν (αν και διευκρίνιζαν πως μπορούν όποτε θελουν να τις κόψουν)


Καλά πες τους μεγάλε, εδώ κόβετε και ράβετε ότι γουστάρετε και δε ρωτάτε κανέναν. Στα happy hours θα κολλάγατε? :Whistle: 

Βρε ουρτ! :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Τελικά οι happy hours ξαναπήγαν 3πμ με 11πμ.

----------


## easyrider77

Hotfiles boyz..  :Wink:   ιδια ταχυτητα (αν οχι καλυτερη) και χωρις να χρειαζεται να μαθεις τη θεωρια του χαους για να καταλαβεις  τις χρεωσεις..  :Laughing:   χωρια το πιο σημαντικο οτι *βρισκεις* συγχρονο περιεχομενο.. οχι 5μηνου..  :Cool:

----------


## mrsaccess

Πωπω! Σήμερα το hotfile δεν παλεύεται! Συνήθως κατεβάζω με full αλλά σήμερα δεν τραβάει...

----------


## papdoux

εγώ πάντως στα sites που ψάχνω περισσότερο παίζουν τα netload, fileserve kai filesonic.

----------


## -21grams

> Τελικά οι happy hours ξαναπήγαν 3πμ με 11πμ.


Μα πως; Αφού πριν από μερικές μέρες περάσαμε στην Χειμερινή ώρα  :Thinking: 
Είσαι βέβαιος;

----------


## Revolution

Απο τα μαγαζακια που κατεβαζετε εχει μειωθει το ανεβασμα σε RS?
Γιατι πλεον απο εκει που ψωνιζω εγω πρεπει να ψαξω πολυ για να βρω RS σχεδον το συνολο ανεβαινει NL ,HF, FS, FSonic και ελειξε χθες η εξαμηνη στο RS μαλλον θα γυρισω σε HF.

Στειλτε κανα PM με μαγαζακια  :Wink:

----------


## easyrider77

> εγώ πάντως στα sites που ψάχνω περισσότερο παίζουν τα netload, fileserve kai filesonic.



Παιζουν πολυ κ αυτα, αλλα τους 5-6 τελευταιους μηνες.. για κατι παλιοτερο θα δυσκολευτεις σ αυτους..  στο HF βρισκεις απ ολα με ελαχιστο παραπανω ψαξιμο.

Πιστευω εχει μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πληροτητας αυτη τη στιγμη.. ισως και το netload..

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απο τα μαγαζακια που κατεβαζετε εχει μειωθει το ανεβασμα σε RS?
> Γιατι πλεον απο εκει που ψωνιζω εγω πρεπει να ψαξω πολυ για να βρω RS σχεδον το συνολο ανεβαινει NL ,HF, FS, FSonic και ελειξε χθες η εξαμηνη στο RS μαλλον θα γυρισω σε HF.
> 
> *Στειλτε κανα PM με μαγαζακια*





Ελα ρε συ.. μην τρελενεσαι.. το καλυτερο μαγαζι ειναι εντελως φρη και πανευκολο.. μην ψαρωνεις με "μαγαζακια"..  :Wink:

----------


## papdoux

> Παιζουν πολυ κ αυτα, αλλα τους 5-6 τελευταιους μηνες.. για κατι παλιοτερο θα δυσκολευτεις σ αυτους..  στο HF βρισκεις απ ολα με ελαχιστο παραπανω ψαξιμο.
> 
> Πιστευω εχει μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πληροτητας αυτη τη στιγμη.. ισως και το netload..


Στο αντικείμενο που κοιτάω εγώ, τα παλιά υπάρχουν σίγουρα σε rapidshare και παράλληλα σε HF και netload. Σε κάποια απόσταση ακολουθεί το MU.

----------


## Banditgr

> Παιζουν πολυ κ αυτα, αλλα τους 5-6 τελευταιους μηνες.. για κατι παλιοτερο θα δυσκολευτεις σ αυτους..  στο HF βρισκεις απ ολα με ελαχιστο παραπανω ψαξιμο.
> 
> Πιστευω εχει μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πληροτητας αυτη τη στιγμη.. ισως και το netload..


Το επιβεβαιώνω. NL, FS και φυσικά hotfile είναι στα πάνω τους, με megaupload, RS και τους υπόλοιπους να ακολουθούν. Τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου "μαγαζάκια"  :Wink:  Έπιασε τόπο τελικά η επένδυση μου στο HF.

----------


## easyrider77

> Στο αντικείμενο που κοιτάω εγώ, τα παλιά υπάρχουν σίγουρα σε rapidshare και παράλληλα σε HF και netload. Σε κάποια απόσταση ακολουθεί το MU.




το κακο με το ραπιντ εκτος του οτι δεν ανεβαζουν πλεον ειναι οτι εχει παρα πολλα dead, κατι που δεν παιζει στο HF. 

Overall Αυτη τη στιγμη διαθετει τα περισοτερα +.. στο μελλον σιγουρα θα παιζουν ολο και περισοτερο και FS, netload klp.. αλλα ποσα account ναχεις πια..  :Razz: 

Εγω μια φορα με ραπιντ καθαρισα.. οταν ληξει σε κανα δυο μηνες, τελος.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Μα πως; Αφού πριν από μερικές μέρες περάσαμε στην Χειμερινή ώρα 
> Είσαι βέβαιος;


Το επιβεβαίωσα χθες, πριν γράψω το μήνυμα. Υποθέτω πως επειδή στην Αμερική η αλλαγή ώρας έγινε μια εβδομάδα μετά από εμάς (το ΣΚ που πέρασε) έτυχε για μια εβδομάδα μόνο να είναι τα happy hours για εμάς 2-10πμ.

Το jDownloader ευτυχώς τα ενεργοποιεί αυτόματα, για αυτό και το βρήκα. Είδα χθες πως δεν μου είχε ενεργοποιήσει το premium στις 2πμ και αφού το έψαξα είδα πως τα happy hours μεταφέρθηκαν ξανά στις 3πμ.

----------


## button

> Η διαφορά είναι πως αν έχεις premium μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις!


premium θα κανό απλά δεν βρίσκω χρόνο να πάω σε net-cafe . Βρήκα ενα ωραίο 6€  12 ώρες απο 24.00 έως 12.00  :One thumb up:

----------


## WAntilles

Συμπεράσματα ύστερα από συγκριτική χρήση αρκετών μηνών:

1. Rapidshare
----> τα links πεθαίνουν σχεδόν μόλις ανέβουν
----> πρακτικά άχρηστο

2. Hotfile
----> μεγάλη ποικιλία (ίσως η μεγαλύτερη μέχρι στιγμής)
----> είναι πλέον πολύ δημοφιλές και κάποια "περιζήτητα" links θα πεθάνουν σχετικά γρήγορα
----> εξαιρετικά ταχύ και αξιόπιστο

3. Netload
----> μεγάλη ποικιλία (σχεδόν εφάμιλλη με του Hotfile)
----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
----> εξαιρετικά ταχύ και αξιόπιστο

4. Megaupload
----> αρκετή ποικιλία - κυρίως σε HD
----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
----> αρκετά έως πολύ αναξιόπιστο - το πιάνουν "κρισάρες" κάτι ώρες

5. Fileserve
----> αρκετή ποικιλία - κυρίως σε HD
----> είναι αρκετά δημοφιλές και τα links πεθαίνουν σχετικά γρήγορα
----> γενικά αξιόπιστο αλλά έχει και αυτό τις "κρισάρες" του κάποιες ώρες

6. Filesonic (το παλιό Sharingmatrix)
----> μεγάλη ποικιλία
----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
----> παντελώς αναξιόπιστο -> πρέπει να είστε συνεχώς από πάνω με ακροβατικά και "νανουρίσματα" μπας και καταφέρετε και κατεβάσετε κάτι

7. Depositfiles
----> αρκετή ποικιλία
----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
----> αξιόπιστο με ελάχιστες "κρισάρες"

8. Megashares
----> αρκετή ποικιλία - κυρίως σε HD
----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
----> αξιόπιστο



Συμπέρασμα:

1. Αν κάποιος έχει ένα εκ των δύο (ή και τα 2) Hotfile-Netload, και ένα εκ των δύο Megaupload-Megashares, είναι καλυμμένος.

2. Αποφύγετε δια ισχυρού ροπάλου τα παρακάτω:
- Rapidshare
- Filesonic

3. Αποφύγετε δια ισχνού ροπαλακίου τα παρακάτω:
- Fileserve
- Megaupload

----------


## prodromosfan

το megaupload παθαινει οντως κατι  τωρα τελευταια με "file is not accessible at the moment"
για καινουρια links *για τα free members*,
ενω για τα premium ολα καλά.

πολυ περιεργο και μαλλον δεν θελει να μεγαλωσει επικινδυνα οπως το rs για τους free.
κατα τ'αλλα μια χαρα γρηγορο ειναι.

----------


## blade_

> 3. Αποφύγετε δια ισχνού ροπαλακίου τα παρακάτω:
> - Fileserve
> - Megaupload


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

δε μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω με τον προλαλησαντα...μεχρι προχθες θα μπορουσα να πω κατι αντιθετω για το MU αλλα χθες μου τα κανε κουδουνια...

hotfile k megaupload...rapid μαλλον πεθαινει..αυτοκτονει θα ελεγα καλυτερα..

----------


## button

και που να βρο λινκ στο hostfile   :Thinking:  απο μουσική έχω αλλά  οι σειρές :Confused:

----------


## andreyas

> Συμπεράσματα ύστερα από συγκριτική χρήση αρκετών μηνών:
> 
> 1. Rapidshare
> ----> τα links πεθαίνουν σχεδόν μόλις ανέβουν
> ----> πρακτικά άχρηστο
> 
> 2. Hotfile
> ----> μεγάλη ποικιλία (ίσως η μεγαλύτερη μέχρι στιγμής)
> ----> είναι πλέον πολύ δημοφιλές και κάποια "περιζήτητα" links θα πεθάνουν σχετικά γρήγορα
> ...


Πολύ καλό το συγκριτικό σου :One thumb up: 
Θάθελα να προσθέσω τη γνώμη μου σαν *free user πλέον*  και κυρίως για ταινίες και σειρές, (όχι μουσική)  και πάντα με jdownloader

1. Media Fire το μόνο που επιτρεπει multiple download σαν free είναι στα >1 ΜΒ/sec
2. Netload (με autoresume ) 800  KB/sec-1MB/sec 
3. Rapidshare Η πιο ευχάριστη έκπληξη εδω και 2-3 ημέρες  1-1.6 ΜΒ/sec (παρα τον συγκριτικά μεγαλύτερο χρόνο αναμονής είναι απο τα ταχύτερα )
4. Megaupload (με autoresume) συμφωνώ με prodromosfan, αλλά όταν δουλεύει είναι στα 300ΚΒ-1,2 ΜB/sc 

Εαν προσθέσω και ποικιλία τίτλων η κaτάταξη για *free (χωρίς συνδρομή )* είναι

1. Rapidshare (ναι ακόμα είναι ζωντανό)
2. Netload 
3 Megaupload
4. Media Fire

Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα αξιολογώ γιατί έχουν captcha απο google και πρέπει χειροκίνητα κάθε φορά να προσθέτεις τα ψηφία. :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

Πάντως ως premium user του MU εδώ και κανα δίμηνο πάνω-κάτω δεν έχω παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας αρχείων. Για την ταχύτητα θα συμφωνήσω, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι optimal. Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ με WAn  :Crazy: 

Γενικά με Hotfile και MU έχω βολευτεί.

----------


## blade_

> Πάντως ως premium user του MU εδώ και κανα δίμηνο πάνω-κάτω δεν έχω παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας αρχείων. Για την ταχύτητα θα συμφωνήσω, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι optimal. Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ με WAn 
> 
> Γενικά με Hotfile και MU έχω βολευτεί.



μου εχουν τυχει τις δυο τελευταιες μερες αρχεια στα οποια σταματουσε και ξαναξεκινουσε
το κατεβασμα...οσο για τη hotfile ποτε δε μου κοβεται κατι παρατηρω αρκετες φορες ομως πτωση ταχυτητας..

----------


## LOUKAS32

ας μου δωσει πριβε καποιος λινκς για RS παρακαλω 

ευχαριστω

----------


## and64

> μου εχουν τυχει τις δυο τελευταιες μερες αρχεια στα οποια σταματουσε και ξαναξεκινουσε
> το κατεβασμα...οσο για τη hotfile ποτε δε μου κοβεται κατι παρατηρω αρκετες φορες ομως πτωση ταχυτητας..


Και εδω μια απο τα ίδια, παθαίνει κάτι διαλείψεις ώρες ώρες το mu :Razz: 

Τώρα που τελειώνει και το rapid μάλλον θα πάρω hotfile...

----------


## WAntilles

Να διευκρινίσω ότι το παραπάνω συγκριτικό που παρέθεσα, δεν είναι ως free user, αλλά ως premium user.

----------


## prodromosfan

> 3. Rapidshare Η πιο ευχάριστη έκπληξη εδω και 2-3 ημέρες  1-1.6 ΜΒ/sec (παρα τον συγκριτικά μεγαλύτερο χρόνο αναμονής είναι απο τα ταχύτερα )
> 4. Megaupload συμφωνώ με prodromosfan, αλλά όταν δουλεύει είναι στα 300-800 KB/sc


εκτός κι αν εχει cacheαρει η forthnet το rapidshare  :Razz: 
σε εμενα πιανει 500kb, διακοπτεται, ξανα 500 ξανα διακοπη μεχρι να τελειωσει το αρχειο, 
μεση τιμη 100κb/s.

το MU για free παλαιοτερα τα εδινε ολα, τωρα 500-800kb/s
για registered (οχι premium) υπαρχει happy hours τις καθημερινες 11πμ-2μμ
που κατεβαζεις οσο θελεις σε οση ταχυτητα μπορει να σου δωσει.

----------


## psytransas

> 3. Netload
> ----> μεγάλη ποικιλία (σχεδόν εφάμιλλη με του Hotfile)
> ----> δεν είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και τα links έχουν αυξημένο lifespan
> ----> *εξαιρετικά* ταχύ και *αξιόπιστο*


Πολυ αξιοπιστο...με αρχεια που χανονται σε HDD Crashes και δεν επανερχονται ΠΟΤΕ.
Ενα να χαλασει παει η αλυσιδα.

----------


## furious99

Off Topic


		H εκδοση 3.0 alpha του utorrent μπορει να παιξει divx την ωρα που κατεβαζει, αρκει να μην ειναι rar φυσικα...

----------


## gkimonas

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής, μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό.

Έχω *premium* account στο *rapidshare.com* & *free* account στο *fileserve.com
*
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να μεταφέρω ορισμένα αρχεία μέσω *Remote Upload* από το premium rapidshare στο free fileserve.

Όσες φορές όμως και αν προσπάθησα δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.
Αυτό που υποψιάζομαι είναι πως για να λειτουργήσει το Remote Upload του fileserve, μάλλον θα χρειάζεται να έχεις premium, αλλά από την άλλη δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό στο *faq* του.
Και από την άλλη αν δεν ήταν ενεργή η επιλογή του Remote στους free users, δεν θα ήταν ορατή στου _free users_. Σωστά;

Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς με το τι παίζει στο fileserve.com ?

 :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Πολυ αξιοπιστο...με αρχεια που χανονται σε HDD Crashes και δεν επανερχονται ΠΟΤΕ.
> Ενα να χαλασει παει η αλυσιδα.


Εσύ που ξέρεις ότι οφείλονται σε αυτό το λόγο;

Εργάζεσαι στη netload;

Γιατί αλλιώς δεν είναι δυνατό να λες κάτι τέτοιο.

Η πιο απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι απλά "πέθαναν" επειδή κατεβάστηκαν πολλές φορές.

----------


## -21grams

> Εσύ που ξέρεις ότι οφείλονται σε αυτό το λόγο;
> 
> Εργάζεσαι στη netload;
> 
> Γιατί αλλιώς δεν είναι δυνατό να λες κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Η πιο απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι απλά "πέθαναν" επειδή κατεβάστηκαν πολλές φορές.


Μήπως εννοείς "αναφέρθηκαν"; (έγινε δηλ. καταγγελία περί copyrighted material κλπ)
Γιατί τα αρχεία σβήνονται αυτόματα απ' τους servers των περισσοτέρων file hosting services όταν παραμένουν ΑΔΡΑΝΗ για λόγους εξοικονόμησης χώρου (λογικό)
Όσα περισσότερα hits έχεις ένα αρχείο, τόσο αυξάνονται και οι πιθανότητες κέρδους της εκάστοτε εταιρείας μέσω premium accounts που μπορεί να επιλέξουν να αποκτήσουν οι downloaders.
Αυτό δεν είναι το σκεπτικό πίσω από τέτοιου τύπου επιχειρήσεις;

----------


## psytransas

> Εσύ που ξέρεις ότι οφείλονται σε αυτό το λόγο;
> 
> Εργάζεσαι στη netload;
> 
> Γιατί αλλιώς δεν είναι δυνατό να λες κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Η πιο απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι απλά "πέθαναν" επειδή κατεβάστηκαν πολλές φορές.


Αυτη ειναι η επισημη αναφορα τους για τις απωλειες, το αν ισχυει ή οχι δεν αφορα τους χρηστες.
Αυτο ομως που τους αφορα ειναι η αξιοπιστια που υποστηριζεις οτι εχει ο host και που στη πραξη δεν εχει. Διοτι ενα μονο αρχειο να μην ειναι διαθεσιμο χαλαει ολη την αλυσιδα. 

Και τι θα πει κατεβηκαν *πολλες φορες* και "πεθαναν". Σε αλλους hosts γιατι δεν πεθαινουν (εκτος report) ?  :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

> Και τι θα πει κατεβηκαν *πολλες φορες* και "πεθαναν". Σε αλλους hosts γιατι δεν πεθαινουν (εκτος report) ?


Θα πει ότι πολλοί τέτοιοι hosts, έχουν επίσημα, και "δηλωθείσα", τέτοια πολιτική.

Π.χ. το Rapidshare.

----------


## mrsaccess

Το netload όταν είχα συνδρομή ήταν πράγματι τραγικό σε αυτό το τομέα. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν έλειπαν όλα τα αρχεία (όπως βλέπω στο rapid και πιο συχνά πλέον στο hotfile), έλειπε πάντα ένα αρχείο και φυσικά τα υπόλοιπα ήταν άχρηστα.

----------


## Vitruvian78

Η λύση είναι μία: cryptload.
Κατεβάστε το και συνεχίστε δωρεάν και αφήστε το rapidshare να κουρεύεται!

----------


## ioazon

> Η λύση είναι μία: cryptload.
> Κατεβάστε το και συνεχίστε δωρεάν και αφήστε το rapidshare να κουρεύεται!


Δεν κατάλαβα, πώς ακριβώς δουλεύει αυτό; Τσαμπέ με όλα τα download services???

----------


## and64

> Το netload όταν είχα συνδρομή ήταν πράγματι τραγικό σε αυτό το τομέα. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν έλειπαν όλα τα αρχεία (όπως βλέπω στο rapid και πιο συχνά πλέον στο hotfile), έλειπε πάντα ένα αρχείο και φυσικά τα υπόλοιπα ήταν άχρηστα.


Οντως ισχύει αυτό! Και μένα μου φάνηκε τραγικό να λείπει 1 ρημάδι part αρκετές φορές (και καλά αν υπήρχουν mirror links σωζεται, αν οχι ομως ξανακατεβάζεις απο την αρχή!!!) οπότε δεν ξαναπήρα netload account...

----------


## andreyas

*JDownloader* είναι free με συχνά updates και support!! :One thumb up: 
 :dance: Οτι καλύτερο για downloads χωρίς συνδρομή

----------


## Revolution

Αγορασα ενα μηνα στο MU να το δοκιμασω και ακομα κλαιω τα 7€, 6 μερες και δεν εχω περασει ουτε μια φορα τα 300kb οταν με RS  παντα >1.2Mb τους εστειλα mail με καντηλια πριν 10 λεπτα.

Μαλλον θα παω σε Hotfile να το δοκιμασω και αυτο και αν ειναι το ιδιο μουφα ξανα πισω στο RS.

----------


## djuan1988

Νομίζω ότι το hotfile δε θα σε απογοητεύσει. Εμένα κάθε φορά μου τερματίζει τη γραμμή (ΟΤΕ).

----------


## panoc

εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με MU, ομως παντα χρησιμοποιω 3-4 sections ανα αρχειο.

----------


## papdoux

Από MU δεν έχω πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα αλλά έχω συχνά πρόβλημα με errors όπως temporary unavailable parts που σκίζουν τα downloads. 

Με netload δεν έχω τόσο καλές ταχύτητες αλλά μου έχει βγει πιο καλό στο availability των parts.

----------


## button

εγώ δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το premium user  του rapidshare  1 ώρα περιμένω να στήλη email  :Mad:

----------


## Tolakos

ρε παιδια δλδ πληρωνω 6 ευρο για 150 gb?κ αυτα ποσο καιρο κρατανε?τα λεω καλα?

----------


## djuan1988

Μην αγοράσεις rapidshare αυτή τη στιγμή, καλύτερα κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία, όπως για παράδειγμα hotfile.

----------


## LOUKAS32

παιδια εμενα λεει 325 GB to download

αλλα μονο για τον μηνα που εκανα εγραφη?

αυτο λιγη σωστα?

----------


## ioazon

> παιδια εμενα λεει 325 GB to download
> 
> αλλα μονο για τον μηνα που εκανα εγραφη?
> 
> αυτο λιγη σωστα?


Για τον μήνα που είναι σε ισχύ το rapidshare μπορείς να κατεβάζεις αέρα-πατέρα.
Μόλις λήξει όμως ο μήνας, δεν μπορείς να το χάσεις αλλά έχεις μόνο τα δικαιώματα του free user.
Η διαφορά είναι πως δεν χάνεις όσα GB δεν έχεις καταναλώσει, αλλά μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις μόλις ξαναπληρώσεις.

----------


## LOUKAS32

ε καλη φαση τοτε

ποσο την ημερα επιτρεπεται?

----------


## and64

> ε καλη φαση τοτε
> 
> ποσο την ημερα επιτρεπεται?


325gb :Razz:  Δεν υπάρχει οριο/μερα, αν μπορείς να φας και τα 320 gb σήμερα ή αν τα φας μεχρι την τελευταία μερα το ίδιο πράγμα θα είναι :Wink: 

Καθόλου καλή φάση δεν ειναι για κάποιον που κατεβάζει λιγο, μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα θα χει μείνει κανα tera traffic το οποίο ομως δεν θα ειναι available αν δεν συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Κοίτα αυτό δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως κανένας file hoster από όσο ξέρω δε δίνει μόνο όγκο, όλοι δίνουν χρόνο, οπότε το rapid είναι όπως οι άλλοι με επιπλέον όριο στον όγκο.

----------


## and64

> Κοίτα αυτό δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως κανένας file hoster από όσο ξέρω δε δίνει μόνο όγκο, όλοι δίνουν χρόνο, οπότε το rapid είναι όπως οι άλλοι με επιπλέον όριο στον όγκο.


Σίγουρα ολες οι συνδρομές ειναι συναρτήσει του χρόνου αλλά αυτό το επιπλέον οριο που λες και συ προσωπικά μου τη δίνει  :Very angry:  Τόσο δύσκολο τους ήταν να το κάνουν unlimited να τελειώνουμε, οπως όλος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος;;(mu,nl,hf κλπ κλπ) :Biggrin:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν αγοράζουμε από αυτούς και τέλειωσε.  :Smile:

----------


## LOUKAS32

μια χαρα μου φαινετε εμενα

----------


## blade_

> Δεν αγοράζουμε από αυτούς και τέλειωσε.


ακριβως..και ετσι μεγαλωνει η πληθωρα λινκς στους αλλους  :One thumb up:

----------


## ioazon

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν δίνει πια reward στους uploaders και για αυτό νομίζω πως θα πεθάνει το rapidshare

----------


## and64

> Δεν αγοράζουμε από αυτούς και τέλειωσε.


Το μόνο σίγουρο, απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται :Razz:

----------


## chrismasgr

Κάποιος μπορεί να μου υπενθυμίσει πως σταματάμε την αυτόματη χρέωση του μήνα με points  ;

----------


## LOUKAS32

εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινετε παιδια

----------


## Jim87

> Κάποιος μπορεί να μου υπενθυμίσει πως σταματάμε την αυτόματη χρέωση του μήνα με points  ;



http://rapidshare.com/#!myrapidshare

->

Settings 

->

Automatic extensions

->

Automatic extension of RapidPro

->

off

----------


## chrismasgr

Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε Jim .

----------


## button

με paysafecard δεν μπωρο να κανω premium στο hf kai MU???

----------


## JSpower

Τερμα το rapidshare παμε σε αλλους να δωσουμε τα χρηματα μας

----------


## nos1

> με paysafecard δεν μπωρο να κανω premium στο hf kai MU???


Δυστυχώς οχι :Thumb down:

----------


## George978

τι κολπα ειναι αυτο με το rapidpro, δεν μπορω να κατεβασω τπτ αν δεν εχω ενεργοποιημενη αυτη την υπηρεσια, ειχα να κατεβασω κατι περιπου 3 μηνες και μου λεει δεν εχω ποντους αλλα απο traffic μπολικο! γιατι εγινε αυτο , ειχα βεβαια το rapidpro ενεργοποιημενο αλλα και τι να λεει αυτο αν το απενεργοποιουσα δεν θα με αφηνε να κατεβασω τπτ...

----------


## Jim87

> τι κολπα ειναι αυτο με το rapidpro, δεν μπορω να κατεβασω τπτ αν δεν εχω ενεργοποιημενη αυτη την υπηρεσια, ειχα να κατεβασω κατι περιπου 3 μηνες και μου λεει δεν εχω ποντους αλλα απο traffic μπολικο! γιατι εγινε αυτο , ειχα βεβαια το rapidpro ενεργοποιημενο αλλα και τι να λεει αυτο αν το απενεργοποιουσα δεν θα με αφηνε να κατεβασω τπτ...


Ναι μια απο τις πολλές χαζομάρες του καινούριου RS.

Θα πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το rapid pro (να πληρώσεις δηλαδή) για να μπορείς να κατεβάσεις , άσχετα αν έχεις ή όχι traffic...

----------


## George978

α ναι ε, ε τοτε goodbye

----------


## tzelen

Εγώ πάντως όπου μπαίνω, όσο περνάει ο καιρός, βλέπω Deposit, Sharing (νυν filesonic ) και Hotfile να παίζουν. Rapid links βλέπω σπάνια, πλέον.

----------


## blade_

το μονο που ισως σωζει το ραπιντ για μενα ειναι καποια παλια λινκς,παλιες ταινιες που ανεβηκαν στην εποχη τους κ ειναι ακομα ζωντανες...

----------


## and64

> το μονο που ισως σωζει το ραπιντ για μενα ειναι καποια παλια λινκς,παλιες ταινιες που ανεβηκαν στην εποχη τους κ ειναι ακομα ζωντανες...


Όντως! Είναι ζήτημα χρόνου πάντως να αρχίσουν παλια uploads που ειναι μονο σε rapid να ανεβαίνουν και στους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## AgentWolf

Είναι καταδικασμένη η υπηρεσία του Rapidshare, καθώς και όλως των άλλων παρόμοιων sites, από την στιγμή που γεννήθηκαν.
Η λύση του μέλλοντος, είναι τεχνολογίες που βασίζονται στην ιδέα των torrents. Το να μοιράζεσαι τους πόρους, θα κυριαρχήσει στο μέλλον, όχι μόνο του bandwidth, αλλά και της χωρητικότητας, αλλά και της επεξεργαστικής ισχύς.
Ίσως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται εκεί στην Rapidshare να φτιάξουν κάποια καινούρια υπηρεσία που να βασίζεται στην ιδέα των torrents.

----------


## aleex

τελευταία κ μετά από υπόδειξη πιτσιρίκας συγγενούς  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν (σίγουρα μεταξύ άλλων), κάποιοι hosters στα νησιά tonga, με domain to, όπως tubeload.to που μέσω google δεν βλέπω να ψάχνονται, αλλά μέσω κάποιου σχετικού indexer/forum (γερμανο-αγγλικού περιεχομένου), κ ανοίγουν σελίδες με web players, ενώ σε δοκιμή με jdownloader, το url κατέβηκε με multiple downloads χωρίς captcha κ ταχύτητα σχεδόν 1mb. 

στείλτε μου pm, ενδιαφέρομαι εκτός αγγλικού κ για σχετικά φόρουμ γερμανικού / γαλλικού / ισπανικού περιεχομένου ...

----------


## -21grams

> τελευταία κ μετά από υπόδειξη πιτσιρίκας συγγενούς  διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν (σίγουρα μεταξύ άλλων), κάποιοι hosters στα νησιά tonga, με domain to, όπως tubeload.to που μέσω google δεν βλέπω να ψάχνονται, αλλά μέσω κάποιου σχετικού indexer/forum (γερμανο-αγγλικού περιεχομένου), κ ανοίγουν σελίδες με web players, ενώ σε δοκιμή με jdownloader, το url κατέβηκε με multiple downloads χωρίς captcha κ ταχύτητα σχεδόν 1mb. 
> 
> στείλτε μου pm, ενδιαφέρομαι εκτός αγγλικού κ για σχετικά φόρουμ γερμανικού / γαλλικού / ισπανικού περιεχομένου ...


Θα μπορούσες να παραθέσεις τα URLs των File Hosters οι οποίοι υπέπεσαν στην αντίληψη σου;
[Υπενθυμίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο *ΔΕΝ* είναι αντίθετο με τους _κανόνες_ του forum]

Το *tubeload.to* που αναφέρεις παραπάνω έχει (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) μόνο Γερμανικό interface, κάτι που καθιστά την χρήση του δύσκολη.
Θα ήθελα επίσης να θέσω ένα κριτήριο που συχνά δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη όσο θα έπρεπε:
Την διάρκεια/αξιοπιστία στο πέρασμα του χρόνου, “Here today, gone tomorrow”...
Έχουν ανοίξει και στην συνέχεια κλείσει (αφήνοντας τους uploaders/πελάτες κλπ  “high and dry”) αρκετές υπηρεσίες του είδους  :Thinking:

----------


## aleex

ναι ... οκ ... μόνο που μάλλον όλα είναι ψιλογερμανικά γιατί τα βρήκα μέσα από index/forum γερμανικό:   archive.to, freeload.to, mystream.to, filestage.to, speedload.to, quickload.to, mystream.to

----------


## alexst

Κι εγω ημουν στο Rapidshare και περιμενα να ληξει η συνδρομη... ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΑ!!!!!!!!! Πλεον δεν εχει καμια σχεση με παλια!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εδω και 15 μερες ειμαι στο Ηotfile κι εχω βρει την υγεια μου... ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ...

----------


## aleex

να πω κ πάλι ότι με το tubeload.to κ χωρίς captcha κατέβασα 2 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα με ταχύτητα όσο αντέχει η γραμμή μου *ως free user. χτύπησα προς στιγμή κ 2.45 mb/s*. για φόρουμ που υπάρχουν σχετικά λινκς στείλτε μου pm ...

----------


## ioazon

> Κι εγω ημουν στο Rapidshare και περιμενα να ληξει η συνδρομη... ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΑ!!!!!!!!! Πλεον δεν εχει καμια σχεση με παλια!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εδω και 15 μερες ειμαι στο Ηotfile κι εχω βρει την υγεια μου... ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ...


Πριν 1 ώρα ψώνισα κι εγώ hotfile συνδρομή και wow τι βρήκα μέσα!!!! 
Πράματα που τα έψαχνα σε rs και mu και δεν τα έβρισκα με την καμία,
τώρα είναι ήδη στο νταουν-λόουντι μανατζέρι μου και μου 'ρχονται! 
(η γραμμή μου στο μέγιστό της)

----------


## -21grams

> να πω κ πάλι ότι με το tubeload.to κ χωρίς captcha κατέβασα 2 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα με ταχύτητα όσο αντέχει η γραμμή μου *ως free user. χτύπησα προς στιγμή κ 2.45 mb/s*. για φόρουμ που υπάρχουν σχετικά λινκς στείλτε μου pm ...


[Χωρίς να θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω] Δεν θα μου προκαλούσε έκπληξη αν οι προσφερόμενες ταχύτητες (που όπως αναφέρεις αγγίζουν το όριο της γραμμής κάθε χρήστη) “προσαρμόζονταν” αναλόγως όταν πλέον έχουν συγκεντρώσει ικανό πλήθος συνδρομητών κλπ
Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ και ο εν λόγω file hosting server να παραμείνει ως έχει επ' αόριστον, δεν το συζητάμε.
Προστέθηκε στα boomarks και θα το παρακολουθώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## xmperop1

Νεα.

News
2011 | 2010 | 2009 | 2008 | 2007 | 2006
Get 200 free Rapids with PCgo
2011.01.03

Although Christmas is over, RapidShare is still giving away gifts. All readers of edition 2/11 of German PC magazine PCgo receive a voucher worth 200 Rapids. The magazine will be in stores from January 7, 2011.

The 200 Rapids can easily be converted on our website. They allow for a free 13-day-usage of RapidPro and include 65 GB of traffic and 50 GB of storage capacity.

Vouchers can be converted until February 4, 2011.

https://ssl.rapidshare.com/#!rapidsh...dshare-ag_news

----------


## easyrider77

Προσφατα (προχθες) εληξε το rapidpro γιατι ειπα να μη δινω "τζαπα" λεφτα πλεον..

Απο περιεργεια εκανα λογκιν στο λογαριασμο και ειδα οτι εχω (
You still have *405 760 MB* of traffic left.) καποιο traffic ακομη.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω χωρις το RapidPro ?? τι αρκουδιες ειναι παλι αυτες.

Ελεος με τους απατεωνες ρε..

----------


## -21grams

> Προσφατα (προχθες) εληξε το rapidpro γιατι ειπα να μη δινω "τζαπα" λεφτα πλεον..
> 
> Απο περιεργεια εκανα λογκιν στο λογαριασμο και ειδα οτι εχω (
> You still have *405 760 MB* of traffic left.) καποιο traffic ακομη.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω χωρις το RapidPro ?? τι αρκουδιες ειναι παλι αυτες.
> 
> Ελεος με τους απατεωνες ρε..


Ακριβώς αυτό επιδίωκαν όταν προσάρμοσαν τα terms of service κλπ.
Να μείνει ο μέσος συνδρομητής με μεγάλο όγκο traffic αναξιοποίητο.
Γιατί είπαμε, αν δεν υπήρχε το μηνιαίο όριο εντός του οποίου μπορεί να κατεβάζει - και σε συνδυασμό με την χρήση των happy hours - θα παρατείνονταν τα accounts για μεγάλο διάστημα (κατά την διάρκεια του οποίου η εταιρεία δεν θα είχε κέρδη)
Έτσι ή πληρώνεις για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το bandwidth που έχεις υπόλοιπο (+ ό,τι προστεθεί) ή μένεις με το ξέρεις-τι στο χέρι  :Very angry: 
Εγώ πάντως, ακριβώς για μην καταλήξω να έχω τεράστιο ανεκμετάλλευτο traffic όταν λήξει η συνδρομή, έχω αρχίσει να δίνω τα στοιχεία μου σε συγγενείς και φίλους.
Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον να κατέβει τέτοιος όγκος σε τόσο περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, ακόμα και αν δεν κάνεις χρήση των happy hours.
Από το να πάει χαμένο...

*Spoiler:*




			ΜΗΝ δω κανένα p.m. τύπου “δώσε και μένα μπάρμπα”, γιατί πολύ απλά θα το αγνοήσω

----------


## and64

> Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον να κατέβει τέτοιος όγκος σε τόσο περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, ακόμα και αν δεν κάνεις χρήση των happy hours.
> Από το να πάει χαμένο...


Μην το λες :Whistle:  :Biggrin:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  
Εγω κατέβασα τα 150gb που είχα μεσα σε 35 μέρες και για το σπάσιμο αφησα 2mb. Φυσικά δεν έχω ανανεώσει ξανά απο τότε :Thumb down: 


*Spoiler:*




			Δωσε κανα gb και σε μας θείο :Sneer:  :Innocent:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## easyrider77

Εν ολιγοις, ειναι τα απολυτα λαμογια. 
Αφου μαζεψανε τα φραγκα του κοσμακη απο τα "παρανομα" και καλα, αρχεια και αφου ειδανε / υπολογισανε οτι μπορει να τα βρουνε σκουρα με πολυεθνικες / οργανισμους και λοιπα λαμογια στο μελλον, αλλαζουν τα ToS ετσι ωστε να ΜΗΝ συμφερει τους uploaders να ανεβαζουν πλεον , και σφυριζουν αδιαφορα για rapidpro, rapids και τα φρυδια μου το μαη μηνα.

 Ουστ απατεωνες λεμε..

----------


## pan05

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Κατεβάζω ως free user 3 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα με ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες. Δεν ισχύουν τα όρια (1 αρχείο τη φορά, 15 λεπτά αναμονή κλπ);

----------


## easyrider77

Περιεργο.. μολις δοκιμασα και εχει τα γνωστα timer κλπ.

----------


## pan05

> Περιεργο.. μολις δοκιμασα και εχει τα γνωστα timer κλπ.


Περίεργο ναι, μάλλον έφαγε κάποιο σκάλωμα. Τώρα που δοκιμάζω έχω τα γνωστά limits ξανά.

----------


## andreyas

Τελευταία η ταχύτητα για free download σε rapid έπεσε απο 200-300 KB/sec σε <100   :Thumb down: 

To παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος?

----------


## easyrider77

Αφου ειναι απατεωνες, ειπαμε.

----------


## kmitnik

Εντάξει το traffic παραμένει και μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε όταν αγοράσουμε και πάλι rapids.
Τι γίνεται με τα αρχεία που έχουμε ανεβάσει όταν μας τελειώσουν τα rapids;
Διαγράφονται; και αν ναι πότε γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## easyrider77

Σε 90 μερες (3 μηνες ) αδρανειας. Απατεωνες λεεεεεεεεμεεεε..  σε βαζει να ξαναπληρωσεις αλλιως χανεις τα αρχεια σου..

----------


## -21grams

> Σε 90 μερες (3 μηνες ) αδρανειας. Απατεωνες λεεεεεεεεμεεεε..  σε βαζει να ξαναπληρωσεις αλλιως χανεις τα αρχεια σου..


Δεν είχαν μειώσει το όριο στις 60 μέρες πριν κανένα χρόνο;
Τι έγινε, το ξανάλλαξαν;  :Thinking:

----------


## easyrider77

Με βαλες να ξαναδω τι λενε οι απατεωνες..  :Razz: 

Και γω επεσα εξω με τα λαμογια ..  :Laughing: 


Να τι γραφει στο "Secured storage" ..

----------


## costis66

παιδια υπαρχει κανεις να μου στειλει 60 rapids που μου λειπουν για να συμπληρωσω μηνα?
αν δεν υπαρξει κανεις θα μου μεινουν 440 αχρηστα rapids που μπορω να τα δωσω σε οποιον τα χρειαζεται.....
to public id μου ειναι.......4DC69404AD2F08CD556DE2CE38FEEDAD
ευχαριστω......

----------


## santo7

ΟΛΟΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΑ 10-20-50 RAPIDS ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ.....

ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ...ΟΣΟΥΣ ΞΕΡΩ..ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΗΝΑ..

----------


## costis66

> ΟΛΟΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΑ 10-20-50 RAPIDS ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ.....
> 
> ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ...ΟΣΟΥΣ ΞΕΡΩ..ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΗΝΑ..


ετσι ακριβως ειναι οπως τα λες.
γι'αυτο και γω ειπα οτι αν δε βρω απο πουθενα, αυτα που θα μου περρισεψουν θα τα δωσω σε οσους τα χρειαζονται..........

----------


## cakavera

> ετσι ακριβως ειναι οπως τα λες.
> γι'αυτο και γω ειπα οτι αν δε βρω απο πουθενα, *αυτα που θα μου περρισεψουν* θα τα δωσω σε οσους τα χρειαζονται..........


Δε θα μεινει τιποτα.Οσα rapids κι αν ειναι θα σου τα μετατρεψει σε μερες.

----------


## costis66

> Δε θα μεινει τιποτα.Οσα rapids κι αν ειναι θα σου τα μετατρεψει σε μερες.


αληθεια?.......δεν το ηξερα αυτο.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.

----------


## Anasazi

Πως το Rapidshare έβγαλε μόνο του τα ματιά του...ακόμα δε μπορώ να το χωνεψω!! Έχω ήδη αλλάξει 2 παρόχους από τότε που ήμουν στο Rapidshare και δε μπορώ να το χωνεψω! 

Κρίμα...

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγω πάντως διατηρώ το rapidshare (μιας και πιανω 1,8 ΜΒ/s σχεδον παντα) και γραφτηκα και σε filesonic που εχει πολυ περαση τωρα τελευταια και ειναι πιο φθηνο και επισης σταθερα 1,8-1,9 ΜΒ/s.

----------


## nikosl

Το θέμα είναι ότι πλεον τα καινούρια αρχεία, μέσα σε μερικές ώρες διαγράφονται σχεδόν από όλους τους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα, σε σημείο που πλέον πρέπει να ψάχνεις κανα μισάωρο για working link. 

Απότι φαίνεται οι επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες file downloading πέθαναν. Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως τι κάνουμε? Πάλι πίσω στα torrents?

----------


## -21grams

Είχα να κατεβάσω από Rapidshare μέσω Premium Account για περισσότερο από ένα μήνα
(ξανά-εξαντλήθηκε ο χώρος στους σκληρούς δίσκους κλπ)
Παρατήρησα λοιπόν κάτι το οποίο και μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη καθότι δεν έχει διασταυρωθεί ακόμα:
Ο download manager που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια [*FlashGet v1.9.6.1073*, release του 2007 παρακαλώ αφού αυτές που ακολούθησαν ήταν και εξακολουθούν να είναι τρελά bloatware] *ΔΕΝ συνεργάζεται πλέον!*
Και δεν δοκίμασα ένα-δυο links μόνο, έβαλα ολόκληρο το Season 6 του Lost σε mkv 720p.
Εννοείται ότι διπλοτσεκάρισα user name & password, αρχικά copy/paste από text file στην συνέχεια πληκτρολογώντας τα.
ΤΖΙΦΟΣ!
Δεν έχω άλλον DL manager εγκατεστημένο (και δεν χρειάζεται να βάζω κιόλας, αφού με καλύπτει 100% το παλιό-καλό-αξιόπιστο FlashGet) και αναγκαστικά τα πέρασα στον Rapidshare Manager (που σημειωτέον έχει πολύ τακτικά minor updates, με συχνότητα ένα ανά βδομάδα)
Κατέβηκαν σφαίρα, στο όριο ακριβώς που συγχρονίζει η γραμμή αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα.
[Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ίδιο συνέβη και όταν επιχείρησα να κατεβάσω μέσω του browser]

Έτσι από περιέργεια, για κάντε μια δοκιμή με άλλους DL managers και ενημερώστε...

----------


## Anasazi

> Το θέμα είναι ότι πλεον τα καινούρια αρχεία, μέσα σε μερικές ώρες διαγράφονται σχεδόν από όλους τους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα, σε σημείο που πλέον πρέπει να ψάχνεις κανα μισάωρο για working link. 
> 
> Απότι φαίνεται οι επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες file downloading πέθαναν. Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως τι κάνουμε? Πάλι πίσω στα torrents?


Ειναι μερικα ελληνικα sites που στα file names βαζουν εντελως ακυρα ονοματα και δεν ανιχνευονται για να τα σβησουν.

Ειδικα 2-3 τα εχω πολλους μηνες και δεν τα πιανει τιποτα.

Greeks ftw  :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

Ακριβώς Links του στυλ, stargate.sg1.S1.E20.hdtv.lol τα σβήνουν αμέσως. Αντιθέτως αν τα ονόματα είναι λίγο περίεργα δεν τα σβήνουν.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί επιμένουν να τα γράφουν έτσι οι uploaders.

Τα Filesonic και Filereserve πάντως δεν τα σβήνουν τόσο εύκολα.

----------


## gkimonas

Προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω κάποια αρχεία που έχω στο _rapidshare.com_ στο _fileserve.com
_
Μάταια όμως, κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου τις προάλλες πως δεν λειτουργεί η επιλογή του remote από το rapidshare σε κάποιον άλλον filehost.

Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιον άλλο τρόπο που θα μπορούσα να μεταφέρω αυτά τα αρχεία;

----------


## blade_

αν δεν ειναι μεγαλα γιατι δε τα κατεβαζεις?

----------


## gkimonas

> αν δεν ειναι μεγαλα γιατι δε τα κατεβαζεις?


Να τα κατεβάσω και να τ' ανεβάσω ξανά;

Θέλω να τα μεταφέρω στο fileserve.com

----------


## blade_

τα κατεβαζεις σε ενα φακελο κ τα ανεβαζεις στο fileserve

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω παντος σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας και ασυμφωνιας με το ραπιντ, εσβησα τα παντα απο τον λογαριασμο μου και δεν εχω πλεον κανενα αρχειο εκει.

Επισης δεν προκειται να ανανεωσω την υπηρεσια τους.
Οσον αφορα το κατεβασμα , γινεται πλεον μονο με το δικο τους manager program το οποιο κατεβαζεις απο την σελιδα τους. Τριτα προγραμματα δεν λειτουργουν πλεον εκτος κι αν το λινκ το παρεις απευθειας απο την σελιδα τους και ειναι τις μορφης www.rapidshare.com||fhjwegfwuegfw.rar|| ι καποσ ετσι τελος παντων

----------


## ermis333

> Εγω παντος σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας και ασυμφωνιας με το ραπιντ, εσβησα τα παντα απο τον λογαριασμο μου και δεν εχω πλεον κανενα αρχειο εκει.
> 
> Επισης δεν προκειται να ανανεωσω την υπηρεσια τους.
> Οσον αφορα το κατεβασμα , γινεται πλεον μονο με το δικο τους manager program το οποιο κατεβαζεις απο την σελιδα τους. Τριτα προγραμματα δεν λειτουργουν πλεον εκτος κι αν το λινκ το παρεις απευθειας απο την σελιδα τους και ειναι τις μορφης www.rapidshare.com||fhjwegfwuegfw.rar|| ι καποσ ετσι τελος παντων


Από που και ως που;; Τόσο το Cryptload όσο και το IDM μια χαρά μου δουλεύουν...

----------


## psolord

> Το θέμα είναι ότι πλεον τα καινούρια αρχεία, μέσα σε μερικές ώρες διαγράφονται σχεδόν από όλους τους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα, σε σημείο που πλέον πρέπει να ψάχνεις κανα μισάωρο για working link. 
> 
> Απότι φαίνεται οι επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες file downloading πέθαναν. Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως τι κάνουμε? Πάλι πίσω στα torrents?



Για τους φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν Hotfile, υπάρχει ένα κολπάκι για να κάνετε τα non working links και πάλι ->working.

Αν το αρχείο είναι ας πούμε το http://www.hotfile.com/1234/triapoulakiaka8ontai.mp3 και έχει σβηστεί, το αλλάζετε σε http://*new*.hotfile.com/1234/triapoulakiaka8ontai.mp3 και το αρχείο κατεβαίνει.

Σοβαρά δεν κάνω πλάκα. Η Πρωταπριλιά είναι μακρυά ακόμα! :Razz:  Έχω κατεβάσει αρχεία με http://new....

Για τους φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν Internet Download Manager και πιθανώς και άλλους managers, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, πρέπει να ορίσετε και νέο profile με account credentials για το Hotfile, μόνο που αυτή τη φορά αντί για http://www.hotfile.com/*.* θα πρέπει να ορίσετε http://***.hotfile.com/*.*

Βασικά και μόνο το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται ότι αρκεί. Απλά πρέπει να βάλετε αστεράκια στο ήδη υπάρχον www! :Wink:

----------


## tzelen

Ρε παιδιά τί έγινε, πέθανε και το Filesonic? Ξαφνικά όλα τα links που είχα για κατέβασμα χάθηκαν...

----------


## easyrider77

Δεν εχω δει σπασμενα σε filesonic kai fileserve ακομη.. οτι βρισκω σ αυτα συνηθως δουλευει.

----------


## ermis333

> Ρε παιδιά τί έγινε, πέθανε και το Filesonic? Ξαφνικά όλα τα links που είχα για κατέβασμα χάθηκαν...


To filesonic κάποιες στιγμές κάνει maintenance και δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τίποτα.

----------


## tzelen

> To filesonic κάποιες στιγμές κάνει maintenance και δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τίποτα.




Off Topic


		Αλήθεια; Δεν το ήξερα αυτό/δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει. Κατεβάζω αρκετούς μήνες από FS και δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι σχετικό. Δηλαδή τα links δεν πέθαναν και τσάμπα έσβησα τα ημιτελή αρχεία;  :Evil:  :Mad:

----------


## stavata

Για αντιrapidshare τι προτείνετε?

----------


## Anasazi

> Για αντιrapidshare τι προτείνετε?


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## stavata

Εννοώ file-hosting site για αντικατάσταση του rapidshare.
hotfile ή megaupload?

----------


## Anasazi

> Εννοώ file-hosting site για αντικατάσταση του rapidshare.
> hotfile ή megaupload?


Μακριά από Hotfile...πλέον δεν έχει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!

Ήμουν μέχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες!

Πήγα Fileserve και βρήκα την υγεία μου!! 

Το συνιστώ με 1000! 

Θα σου πω και sites για ταινίες κτλ αν θες.

----------


## easyrider77

> Για αντιrapidshare τι προτείνετε?


Filesonic η fileserve. 

Δυστυχως το hotfile ειναι παρελθον. Του κανανε μηνυση για δικαιωματα κλπ πριν κανα μηνα και πατησε rm σε ολους τους σερβερς.

----------


## stavata

Για megaupload έχει κανείς άποψη?
Είχα παλιά, παράλληλα με rapidshare, το 2008 και ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Μόλις είδα πως το filesonic είναι 55$ δλδ 39€..
Μάλλον προς τα εκεί κλείνω..

----------


## skiabox

Το filesonic κυριαρχεί πλέον με 2ο το fileserve πια.
Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να κάνεις πια μηνιαίες συνδρομές για να μπορείς να αλλάξεις provider άμεσα αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## papdoux

filesonic και από εμένα αν και σήμερα τραβάει ζόρια. Δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα

----------


## Anasazi

Από τη στιγμή που έμειναν μόνο αυτά...κανένα προβλημα.

Οτιδήποτε ψάχνω πλέον είναι ανεβασμένο και στα 2 στο ίδιο post.

----------


## papdoux

υπάρχει και το netload.in με πάρα πολλά λίνκς

----------


## easyrider77

> Το filesonic κυριαρχεί πλέον με 2ο το fileserve πια.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να κάνεις πια μηνιαίες συνδρομές για να μπορείς να αλλάξεις provider άμεσα αν χρειαστεί.



Δεν εχεις αδικο.. πηρα το Ιανουάριο  hotfiles για 6 μηνες και το εχω σκυλομετανιωσει αφου δεν βρισκω τιποτα πλεον να κατεβασω οπως και απο rapidshare.
 Οποιος εχει σε ευκολια την πληρωμη ειναι καλη ιδεα.

Filesonic θα παρω αν και το fileserve ειναι κ αυτο πολυ δυνατο.

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> filesonic και από εμένα αν και σήμερα τραβάει ζόρια. Δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα



Στο εχει ξανακανει φιλε..?

----------


## stavata

Κοίτα για μένα η καλύτερη λύση, αφού δεν έχουν περιορισμό στον όγκο ή στα ταυτόχρονα links, είναι 2-3 άτομα μαζί.
Για παράδειγμα το filesonic δια του 3 βγαίνει 13€ στον καθένα.

----------


## fadasma

+1 και από μένα στο να αγοράζουμε μικρές συνδρομές πχ 90 μέρες max γιατί τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν γρήγορα. το firesonic μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται καλό.

----------


## blade_

εγω παλι βλεπω οτι το σταθεροτερο ολων ειναι το megaupload..

----------


## prodromosfan

> εγω παλι βλεπω οτι το σταθεροτερο ολων ειναι το megaupload..


και για free και για premium members ειναι κορυφαίο, 
απλά δεν το προτιμουν οι uploaders γιατι πρεπει να σπανε το αρχειο σε μικρότερο των 100ΜΒ για να εχουν ανταπόδοση.

----------


## -21grams

> και για free και για premium members ειναι κορυφαίο, 
> απλά δεν το προτιμούν οι uploaders γιατί πρέπει να σπάνε το αρχείο σε >100ΜΒ για να έχουν ανταπόδοση.


*1.* Χρησιμοποίησες λάθος σύμβολο ανισότητας, λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας υποθέτω...
Αντίθετα με τις περισσότερες υπηρεσίες όπου υπάρχει _ελάχιστο όριο_ στο μέγεθος ενός αρχείου ώστε να εμπίπτει στα διάφορα reward programmes (συνήθως 5MB και άνω), στο Megaupload ισχύει το αντίστροφο.
*
2.* Οποιοδήποτε πρόσωπο ενεργεί πρωτίστως βάσει του συμφέροντος (και ειδικά αν ακολουθεί τακτικές μεγιστοποίησης της “ανταπόδοσης” όπως το έθεσες), κατατάσσεται αυτομάτως στην κατηγορία (αρχι)Λαμόγιου, *ΟΧΙ* uploader  :Thumb down:

----------


## and64

> και για free και για premium members ειναι κορυφαίο


+1!! Το hotfile όντως "αδειασε"  τελευταίως αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πω οτι με πείραξε, άλλωστε είναι απο τα πιο φθηνά (~25 ευρώ/6μηνο ανάλογα την ισοτιμία του $) και με αρκετό ψάξιμο βρίσκεις διάφορα αλλά σιγουρα οχι όπως πριν 2-3 μήνες...

----------


## prodromosfan

> *1.* Χρησιμοποίησες λάθος σύμβολο ανισότητας, λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας υποθέτω...


έχεις δίκιο, *μικροτερο* των 100ΜΒ.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *
> 2.* Οποιοδήποτε πρόσωπο ενεργεί πρωτίστως βάσει του συμφέροντος (και ειδικά αν ακολουθεί τακτικές μεγιστοποίησης της “ανταπόδοσης” όπως το έθεσες), κατατάσσεται αυτομάτως στην κατηγορία (αρχι)Λαμόγιου, *ΟΧΙ* uploader


H ανταπόδοση που να θυμισω δημιουργηθηκε απο τους one-click file hosters και οχι απο τους uploaders, είναι κριτηριο ομως που λαμβανεται υποψιν απο τους uploaders (βλέπε περιπτωση rapidshare).

----------


## -21grams

> (...)
> H ανταπόδοση που να θυμίσω δημιουργήθηκε από τους one-click file hosters και όχι από τους uploaders, είναι κριτήριο όμως που λαμβάνεται υπόψιν από τους uploaders (βλέπε περίπτωση rapidshare).


Ασφαλώς, γι αυτό άλλωστε υπήρξα συγκεκριμένος αναφέροντας όσους ενεργούν αποκλειστικά προς όφελος της τσέπης τους αντί του συνόλου.
Για να το πω διαφορετικά, κάποιοι το έχουν κάνει ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ.

Τυχαίνει να έχω free account στο Megaupload με πλήθος αποθηκευμένων αρχείων, η πλειοψηφία των οποίων είναι άνω των 300 MB.
Θα μπορούσα πανεύκολα πριν τα zipάρω (ή πιο σωστά RARάρω, αν και δεν είναι καθόλου εύηχο το τελευταίο) να τα έχω χωρίσει σε κομμάτια των 100MB για να συγκεντρώσω πόντους κλπ.
ΔΕΝ το κάνω *συνειδητά*, [για να καταλάβεις, ο λογαριασμός δημιουργήθηκε στα μέσα του 2006 και ακόμα δεν έχω φτάσει το όριο για δωρεάν _premium_ membership διάρκειας ενός μήνα], γιατί πολύ απλά, πρόθεση μου είναι η συνεισφορά, όχι η εκμετάλλευση.
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι όταν συναντώ περιπτώσεις *uploaders* που ακολουθούν την ακριβώς αντίθετη τακτική - και δυστυχώς αυτό συμβαίνει συχνά.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποια στιγμή θα σου έτυχε κι εσένα να πετύχεις ένα αρχείο το οποίο παραγεμίστηκε με _εντελώς άσχετα περιεχόμενα_ με προφανή στόχο να καλύψει το όριο των 5 ή 10 MB.
Αυτό όμως δεν είναι τίποτα συγκρινόμενο με τον τεμαχισμό RAR σε πολλά parts όταν αυτό επιτρέπεται να ανέβει ως ενιαίο
Να βρεις λόγου χάρη αρχείο μεγέθους 500ΜΒ στο Megaupload (μιας και σε αυτό αναφέρθηκα αρχικά) σε 5 ή περισσότερα parts.
Θα μου επιτρέψεις, αυτόν τον *uploader* να ΜΗΝ τον ευχαριστήσω...

----------


## Anasazi

Από τη στιγμή που δε δυσκολεύει εσένα,ασε τον καθένα να κάνει ότι κρίνει σωστό.

Σκοπός είναι να ανεβάσει αυτο που ψάχνεις...αν το κάνει,που το προβλημα;

----------


## -21grams

> Από τη στιγμή που δε δυσκολεύει εσένα, άσε τον καθένα να κάνει ότι κρίνει σωστό.
> 
> Σκοπός είναι να ανεβάσει αυτό που ψάχνεις... αν το κάνει, που το πρόβλημα;


Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το ζήτημα, ότι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ με εξαίρεση όσους διαθέτουν premium λογαριασμό για τους οποίους δεν έχει καμιά διαφορά.
Σκέψου το λίγο και (νομίζω πως) θα αναθεωρήσεις.
Έστω ότι είσαι free user και θέλεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι μεγάλο, ας πούμε μια matroska 4,7GB.
Αναλογίσου πόσο χρόνο (και αντίστοιχα copy/paste/clicks/ανανεώσεις IP για να παρακάμψεις τους περιορισμούς/whatever) θα σου πάρει αν το RAR που περιέχει το video είναι χωρισμένο σε κομμάτια των 100 και πόσο σε 500 ΜΒ.
Πολλή ΜΑΝΟΥΡΑ - ΔΕΝ συγκρίνεται.

Γι αυτό και (θα πρέπει να) αγνοούμε αυτόν τον χρήστη, και να επιλέγουμε (επιβραβεύουμε) κάποιον που θέτει ως προτεραιότητα (και) την διευκόλυνση των αποδεκτών, όχι μόνο τα fringe benefits.
Σε έπεισα ή ακόμα;  :Biggrin:

----------


## Anasazi

Όχι γιατί δεν είμαι free user.

Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω!!!

Χαχαχα!

----------


## giantpow

> filesonic και από εμένα αν και σήμερα τραβάει ζόρια. Δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα


το εχετε δει το megaupload , :Whistle: 
το ξερατε πως καθε κυριακη δινει full download και στους free και no wait-time. :Wink:

----------


## papdoux

> Στο εχει ξανακανει φιλε..?


νομίζω άλλη μία φορά

........Auto merged post: papdoux πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το εχετε δει το megaupload ,
> το ξερατε πως καθε κυριακη δινει full download και στους free και no wait-time.


μπορεί να τα δίνει αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχει περιεχόμενο ή πολύ λίγο τότε τι να τις κάνεις αυτές τις προσφορές  :Smile:

----------


## saras81

> Δεν εχεις αδικο.. πηρα το Ιανουάριο  hotfiles για 6 μηνες και το εχω σκυλομετανιωσει αφου δεν βρισκω τιποτα πλεον να κατεβασω οπως και απο rapidshare.
>  Οποιος εχει σε ευκολια την πληρωμη ειναι καλη ιδεα.
> 
> Filesonic θα παρω αν και το fileserve ειναι κ αυτο πολυ δυνατο.




Εννοειτε πως δεν εχει αδικο,κ εγω εκανα το Δεκεμβρη ηταν κ στα φορτε του τοτε,συνδρομη για να φυγω απο rapidshare,μαλιστα για ενα χρονο αφου ειχε κ plus αλλους 3 εκεινη την εποχη,κ τωρα εχουμε παρει τον πουλο,δεν ξερω παντως αν θα προχωρησω σε νεα συνδρομη για αλλη υπηρεσια,αν θα διαλεγα παντως κ εγω ενα απο τα δυο,το rapidshare παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι ξυπνησε ξανα μιας κ βρισκω πολλα links κ για κει,αλλα ετσι οπως το καναν με μετρητες κ 
τετοια ειναι ξενερωμα..
Α,κ κατι αλλο που εχω παρατηρησει,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ωρες ωρες αυτοι οι uploaders,(υπηρξα κ εγω καποιο διστημα στο rapidshare)και ξερω πως ειναι η φαση,ειναι δυνατον μετα απο τοσα restriction απο το hotfile,να ανεβαζουν τα links με ΧΥΜΑ το ονομα του αρχειου?δεν μπορουν να τα αλλαζουν ονομα?να ναι πιο κωδικοποιημενα? :Thinking:

----------


## kostast1

Εχω καμια 500 γιγα μεσα αλλα κανενας δεν βαζει εκει πια να κατεβασω........

----------


## and64

> Α,κ κατι αλλο που εχω παρατηρησει,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ωρες ωρες αυτοι οι uploaders,(υπηρξα κ εγω καποιο διστημα στο rapidshare)και ξερω πως ειναι η φαση,ειναι δυνατον μετα απο τοσα restriction απο το hotfile,να ανεβαζουν τα links με ΧΥΜΑ το ονομα του αρχειου?δεν μπορουν να τα αλλαζουν ονομα?να ναι πιο κωδικοποιημενα?


Eλα ντε;;;;;; :Wall:  :fool:

----------


## blade_

> μπορεί να τα δίνει αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχει περιεχόμενο ή πολύ λίγο τότε τι να τις κάνεις αυτές τις προσφορές


αν νομιζεις οτι δεν υπαρχει περιεχομενο σε megaupload τοτε μαλλον ψαχνεις σε λαθος μερη

εγω προσωπικα βρισκω..τα παντα..και το κυριοτερο..τα αρχεια κρατανε εκει

----------


## giantpow

> μπορεί να τα δίνει αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχει περιεχόμενο ή πολύ λίγο τότε τι να τις κάνεις αυτές τις προσφορές


 :No no:  Ετσι σου ειπαν

----------


## Anasazi

Σε όσα sites & forums μπαίνω...όντως τα links σε Megaupload είναι ελάχιστα.

----------


## BlindG

:Badmood: 
Από 'δω το πάτε από 'κει το πάτε, στο τέλος θα αρχίσετε την παράθεση των εν λόγω sites και προβλέπω να γίνεται του Bob Kelso εδώ  :No no: 

 :Whip: 


*Θυμίζω:*
*Rapidshare*: Μειώσεις ορίων και αλλαγές όρων χρήσης της υπηρεσίας

----------


## and64

Μου ήρθε ενα ενδιαφέρον mail απο το netload σήμερα:




> The entire netload team is deeply saddened by the natural disaster that hit Japan on March 11th and the countless misfortunes it caused. The death toll has now risen to over 8,000 people after the devastating earthquake of the magnitude 9.0 and the tsunami that followed. Mainly because of the destructive impact of the tsunami on the infrastructure, over 10,000 people are missing and between 360,000 and 420,000 people are homeless and currently living in shelters.
> 
> Helpers from all over the world travel to Japan to support the cleanup and the rebuilding, to help with medical care and spiritual welfare of the traumatized people. The International Red Cross is supporting its Japanese delegation with calls for donations, equipment and specialist support.
> 
> We want to support the International Red Cross with a special netload offer and for that we need your help:
> 
> For the period of one week, we're offering an exclusive 14 days premium account for 4,- EUR where 3,- EUR will be donated directly to International Red Cross for the Japanese earthquake and tsunami relief.
> 
> netload.in Team

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μου ήρθε ενα ενδιαφέρον mail απο το netload σήμερα:


Πάρα πολύ καλή κινηση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## papdoux

> αν νομιζεις οτι δεν υπαρχει περιεχομενο σε megaupload τοτε μαλλον ψαχνεις σε λαθος μερη
> 
> εγω προσωπικα βρισκω..τα παντα..και το κυριοτερο..τα αρχεια κρατανε εκει


δεν ξέρω τι ψάχνεις και τι βρίσκεις αλλά στους χώρους που ψάχνω εγώ (και μιλάω για ότι πιο φρέσκο κυκλοφορεί), ότι κυκλοφορεί πλέον δύσκολα υπάρχει στο MU και καθόλου στο HF. Πιο εύκολα βρίσκω στο RS παρά στο MU.
Αν έχεις κανένα link για HD video στείλε pm.
Στο MU έχω λογαριασμό και απλά δεν ανανεώνω λόγω περιεχομένου.



> Ετσι σου ειπαν


Δε μου είπαν. Δε βρίσκω. Αν βρίσκεις τότε στείλε κανένα link να δω.

Πάντως μετάνιωσα που πήγα σε HF και δεν έκατσα στο netload

----------


## Anasazi

Μετανοειτε!! 

Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στο fileserve ( εκτος από τους Sex Pistols )

----------


## papdoux

ήμουν μεταξύ fileserve και filesonic. Με κέρδισε το 2ο λόγω τιμής και μέχρι τώρα δε με έχει απογοητεύσει.
Ελπίζω ούτε στο μέλλον

----------


## Anasazi

Απ´ ότι βλέπω αυτά τα δυο είναι κορυφή σε όλα,αυτή την περίοδο. Από μουσική μέχρι XXX.

----------


## BigRed

Εγώ που μπαίνω στο oneclikc... :Whistle:    κατεβάζω από megaupload κ' megashare σαν free με full speed... :Yahooooo: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το megaupload δεν με αφήνει να κατεβάσω αρχεία μεγαλύτερα από 1 gb...(σαν free). :One thumb up:

----------


## button

εγω στο MU εχω να κατεβάσω μήνες και σήμερα πάω για ενα 200αρι και  τι λέει... 27 min  :Shocked: 

Περάσαν χιλιάδες ώρες και ακόμα στα 27 λεπτά

----------


## BigRed

> εγω στο MU εχω να κατεβάσω μήνες και σήμερα πάω για ενα 200αρι και  τι λέει... 27 min 
> 
> Περάσαν χιλιάδες ώρες και ακόμα στα 27 λεπτά


Άλλαξε την I.P. σου κ' ξαναδοκίμασε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## easyrider77

> Για τους φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν Hotfile, υπάρχει ένα κολπάκι για να κάνετε τα non working links και πάλι ->working.
> 
> Αν το αρχείο είναι ας πούμε το http://www.hotfile.com/1234/triapoulakiaka8ontai.mp3 και έχει σβηστεί, το αλλάζετε σε http://*new*.hotfile.com/1234/triapoulakiaka8ontai.mp3 και το αρχείο κατεβαίνει.
> 
> Σοβαρά δεν κάνω πλάκα. Η Πρωταπριλιά είναι μακρυά ακόμα! Έχω κατεβάσει αρχεία με http://new....
> 
> *Για τους φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν Internet Download Manager και πιθανώς και άλλους managers, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, πρέπει να ορίσετε και νέο profile με account credentials για το Hotfile, μόνο που αυτή τη φορά αντί για http://www.hotfile.com/*.* θα πρέπει να ορίσετε http://***.hotfile.com/*.**
> 
> Βασικά και μόνο το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται ότι αρκεί. Απλά πρέπει να βάλετε αστεράκια στο ήδη υπάρχον www!




Φιλε αυτο με τον Internet Download Manager  μπορεις να το κανεις πιο συγκεκριμενο..?

Εχω premium στο hotfile, βαζω http://***.hotfile.com/*.* στο IDM αλλα μου ζηταει username/password..  :Thinking:

----------


## Anasazi

Δοκιμάστε το Orbit. 

Τόσα χρόνια 0 προβλήματα με οποιοδήποτε site.

----------


## stelios4711

Είναι άσχετος ο Download Manager 
Και από web browser που δοκίμασα πάλι ζητάει username/password

----------


## Gr1s0s

O Internet Download Manager ειναι ο καλυτερος διότι σε αντιθεση με πολλους εχει το πιο ελαφρυ interface με αποτελεσμα το κατεβασμα να γινεται αδιακοπτα...!

----------


## Anasazi

> O Internet Download Manager ειναι ο καλυτερος διότι σε αντιθεση με πολλους εχει το πιο ελαφρυ interface με αποτελεσμα το κατεβασμα να γινεται αδιακοπτα...!


Έχω δοκιμάσει αυτόν,το Rapget,το Cryptload και το Orbit.

Στο δικό μου pc και με τη δική μου γραμμή,μόνο τα 2 τελευταία πανε σούζα. ( 1.2ΜΒ/s. )

----------


## blade_

προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω τον mipony..τον βρισκω τον πιο λειτουργικο απ ολους

----------


## BigRed

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον jdownloader πολύ καιρό κ' είμαι ευχαριστημένος...

----------


## andreyas

:Yahooooo:  Παρατήρησα απο χτές το βράδυ ότι απο rapidshare με *FREE account* κατεβάζει *τερματίζοντας (1,5-2 MB/sec).*
Χρησιμοποιώ jdownloader ο οποίος είναι ο καλύτερος, τουλάχιστον για free.
Ελπίζω να διατηρηθεί...

----------


## -21grams

> Παρατήρησα απο χτές το βράδυ ότι απο rapidshare με *FREE account* κατεβάζει *τερματίζοντας (1,5-2 MB/sec).*
> Χρησιμοποιώ jdownloader ο οποίος είναι ο καλύτερος, τουλάχιστον για free.
> Ελπίζω να διατηρηθεί...


(Χωρίς να θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω) Εϊναι μάλλον συμπτωματικό.
Μπορεί να έτυχες σε “φρέσκο” server (όπου φρέσκος, κάποιος που δεν είχε traffic την δεδομένη στιγμή)
Για να καταλάβεις, κατά την διάρκεια της *rush hour* ακόμα και οι συνδρομητές μπορεί να έχουν διακυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητα.
Προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει να έχω στον download manager καμιά 20αριά RARs, να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα 19 parts και το ένα που απομένει να κατεβαίνει με ταχύτητα μικρότερη των 100 kB/sec...

----------


## andreyas

> (Χωρίς να θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω) Εϊναι μάλλον συμπτωματικό.
> Μπορεί να έτυχες σε “φρέσκο” server (όπου φρέσκος, κάποιος που δεν είχε traffic την δεδομένη στιγμή)
> Για να καταλάβεις, κατά την διάρκεια της *rush hour* ακόμα και οι συνδρομητές μπορεί να έχουν διακυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητα.
> Προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει να έχω στον download manager καμιά 20αριά RARs, να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα 19 parts και το ένα που απομένει να κατεβαίνει με ταχύτητα μικρότερη των 100 kB/sec...



Συνεχίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα  :Thumbs up: 
Απο rapidshare με FREE account κατεβάζει τερματίζοντας (1,5-2 MB/sec).
Χρησιμοποιώ jdownloader ο οποίος είναι ο καλύτερος, τουλάχιστον για free.
Φτου μην το ματιάσω...
Αναρωτιέμαι αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους με free. 
ΥΓ. To ip reset παραμένει μετά απο κάθε αρχείο.

----------


## Αστροβασίλης

Μηπως μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...13#post4062513  σχετικα με τον premium του filesonic. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ermis333

> Μηπως μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...13#post4062513  σχετικα με τον premium του filesonic. Ευχαριστω.


Άμα κατεβάζεις με IDM όλα είναι ΟΚ, χωρίς IDM σέρνεται..... και το πώς θα το κάνεις το γράφει εδώ,

http://www.internetdownloadmanager.c...onic_dwnl.html

----------


## BigRed

> Συνεχίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα 
> Απο rapidshare με FREE account κατεβάζει τερματίζοντας (1,5-2 MB/sec).
> Χρησιμοποιώ jdownloader ο οποίος είναι ο καλύτερος, τουλάχιστον για free.
> Φτου μην το ματιάσω...
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους με free. 
> ΥΓ. To ip reset παραμένει μετά απο κάθε αρχείο.


Ναι, κ' σε μένα κατεβάζει με full speed με free account... :Thinking: 
Άλλαξε πάλι???

----------


## andreyas

> Ναι, κ' σε μένα κατεβάζει με full speed με free account...
> Άλλαξε πάλι???


 :One thumb up:  Ελπίζω να παραμείνει !!!!

----------


## kourou13

> RapidShare Springtime Flatrate
> 2011.04.04
> 
> Spring is here! Nice weather and warm temperatures make you want to leave everyday problems behind. RapidShare now makes wishes come true. In April we want to celebrate simplicity, therefore we have removed all the complicated limits that some people are worried about. *During April, all our services are included in RapidPro without any limits: unlimited traffic, unlimited storage, unlimited simplicity.* Enjoy springtime 2011!



Λετε να το συνεχισουν και μετα τον Απριλιο αυτο?
Μακαρι!

----------


## -21grams

Δεν ξέρω σε τι μέσα θα καταφύγουν προκειμένου να ανακόψουν το “κύμα της μεγάλης φυγής”, αλλά σαν εξέλιξη είναι οπωσδήποτε θετική.
Να αναφέρω όμως και κάτι που με προβληματίζει:
Έχω ακόμα γύρω στους 1500 Rapidpoints και λόγω του ότι δεν έχω χώρο στους σκληρούς, απενεργοποίησα την αυτόματη ανανέωση του RapidPro για να μην πάνε χαμένοι.
Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται το ακριβές υπόλοιπο σε GB (ήταν/είναι γύρω στα 700) και πλέον λέει το εντελώς αόριστο (και κατά συνέπεια ανοικτό σε κάθε *ερμηνεία*) “You still have *unlimited* of traffic left”.
Ελπίζω όταν ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία ξανά σε 4-5 ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσους μήνες, να μην δω τίποτα μηδενικά υπόλοιπα!  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## andreyas

> Λετε να το συνεχισουν και μετα τον Απριλιο αυτο?
> Μακαρι!


 :Thinking: To good to be true
 :One thumb up:  Ας το απολαύσουμε όσο ισχύει !!!

----------


## contime

> Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται το ακριβές υπόλοιπο σε GB (ήταν/είναι γύρω στα 700) και πλέον λέει το εντελώς αόριστο (και κατά συνέπεια ανοικτό σε κάθε *ερμηνεία*) “You still have *unlimited* of traffic left”.
> Ελπίζω όταν ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία ξανά σε 4-5 ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσους μήνες, να μην δω τίποτα μηδενικά υπόλοιπα!


During April, all our services are included in RapidPro without any limits: unlimited traffic, unlimited storage, unlimited simplicity

Ακριβως απο πανω το γραφει ο συμφορουμιτης... :Thinking:

----------


## kourou13

> Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται το ακριβές υπόλοιπο σε GB (ήταν/είναι γύρω στα 700) και πλέον λέει το εντελώς αόριστο (και κατά συνέπεια ανοικτό σε κάθε *ερμηνεία*) “You still have *unlimited* of traffic left”.
> Ελπίζω όταν ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία ξανά σε 4-5 ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσους μήνες, να μην δω τίποτα μηδενικά υπόλοιπα!



Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω... και φανταζομαι ολοι οι premium users
Εμενα να φανταστεις μου εμεναν 1300 gb και τωρα στην σελιδα μου στο RapidShare μου γραφει unlimited αλλα στο RapidShare Manager μου λεει 1000 gb traffic left...  :No no:  Λογικα δεν θα αλλαζει κατεβαζοντας αρχεια για τον Απριλιο  :Thinking:  
Τι θα γινει ομως τον Μαϊο? Το καλο που τους θελω ειναι στην χειροτερη να μου επιστρεψουν τα 1300+ gb μου (δυστηχως δεν θυμαμαι ποσα ειναι ακριβως)  
Για αυτο το λογο λεω οτι υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να παραμεινει unlimited (τουλαχιστον στο download) και μετα το Απριλιο
Μαλλον για μια δοκιμασια του νεου συστηματος του RapidShare μου μοιαζει αυτη η προσφορα
υγ. νταξει...εικασιες κανουμε να περναει η ωρα.. γιατι παλι τα @@ θα παρουμε

----------


## BigRed

Τελικα με αυτούς δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει... :Thinking: 
Μία έτσι, μία γιουβέτσι... :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
Σαν την ελλάδα ένα πράγμα... :Whistle:  :Wink:

----------


## contime

> Λογικα δεν θα αλλαζει κατεβαζοντας αρχεια για τον Απριλιο


Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω και μετα μαλλον θα επιστρεψει εκει που ηταν οταν τελειωσει η προσφορα.

----------


## BigRed

Ότι κ' να κάνει η rapid τώρα είναι αργά..........
Βρήκαμε κ' αλλού πορτοκαλιές με ΑΛΛΑ πορτοκάλια..... :Thumbs up: 
Άντε γειά... :hello:

----------


## darax

Ράβε ,ξήλωνε με το rapid ... Κρίμα !!

----------


## kourou13

Νέες αλλαγές!

Traffic ------->Unlimited  :One thumb up: 
Storage------>Unlimited

το μονο που μενει ειναι ενα ανταγωνιστικο reward program για να ξαναπιασει κορυφη!

----------


## mrsaccess

Ξέχασες το πιο σημαντικό, το αν θα επιδείξουν ανοχή στο πειρατικό υλικό.

----------


## ermis333

> Νέες αλλαγές!
> 
> Traffic ------->Unlimited 
> Storage------>Unlimited
> 
> το μονο που μενει ειναι ενα ανταγωνιστικο reward program για να ξαναπιασει κορυφη!


Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο, για μένα μόνο δωρεάν accounts θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν, τα οποιαδήποτε rewards αλά filesonic που σε πληρώνουν, είναι αποδεικτικά όπλα στα δικαστήρια στα χέρια των εταιριών. To Hotfile έτσι την πάτησε.

----------


## -21grams

> Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο, για μένα μόνο δωρεάν accounts θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν, τα οποιαδήποτε rewards αλά filesonic που σε πληρώνουν, είναι αποδεικτικά όπλα στα δικαστήρια στα χέρια των εταιριών. To Hotfile έτσι την πάτησε.


Care to elaborate?
Υπάρχουν αρκετές ακόμη (δημοφιλείς) υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν αντίστοιχα rewards, η λειτουργία των οποίων παραμένει ανεπηρέαστη.
Εκτός και αν το γεγονός ότι γλιτώνουν από την τσιμπίδα του νόμου/δεν έχουν υποστεί συνέπειες είναι συμπτωματικό, και είναι θέμα χρόνου να αντιμετωπίσουν καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων.
(Γιατί μηνύσεις σίγουρα θα έχουν στο παθητικό τους)

----------


## Lagman

Πρέπει να χάσανε πολύ κόσμο.Λογικά θα πάρει πολύ καιρό να πάρει τα πάνω του το rs.

----------


## zoug100

Καλημερα παιδια.
Να ρωτησω κατι θελω για το rapidshare που ειχε δεν ειχε την εκανε παλι.
Εχω 3 λογαρασμους οι οποιοι ειχαν περιπου απο 6000 rapids ο καθενας.Δεν ειχα καποιον ενεργοποιημενο απο αυτους τους 3. Με λιγα λογια τους ειχα και καθονταν.
Μπαινω σημερα να τους κοιταξω και με εκπληξη βλεπω οτι και στους τρεις λογαριασμους ειχε γινει αυτοματη ανανεωση για 1 χρονο και ειχαν αφαιρεθει απο τον καθενα τους 5499 rapids, δηλαδη οσα χρειαζονται για την ετησια ανανεωση.
Βασικα νομισα οτι μου ειχαν χακαρει τους 3 accounts αλλα πατησα εκει που λεει Show Transactions και ειδα οτι στην στηλη ΙP ελεγε 0.0.0.0 που σημαινει οτι η αλλαγη εγινε απο την rapidshare και μαλιστα αναλογα με τα rapids γινοταν η ανανεωση για το μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα, αρα σε εμενα που ειχα αρκετα rapids ανανεωσαν για 1 χρονο.
Τους πηρα και τηλεφωνο και ο τυπος που απαντησε μου ειπε οτι απο χτες αναγκαστικα η rapidshare ανανεωσω απο μονη της οσους λογαριασμους ειχαν μεσα rapids αλλα δεν ειχαν ενεργοποιηθει.
Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια εγω κραταγα τους λογαριασμους για καβατζα και τωρα με το ετσι θελω αυτοι με εκαναν να εχω ενεργους 3 ετησιους accounts.
Τι ειναι αυτο παλι με αυτους;Δηλαδη κοιτανε να φανε οσους λογαριασμους ειχαμε και θελουν να τους ληξουν οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται.

Για τσεκαρετε τυχον λογαριασμους που ειχατε να δειτε.

----------


## and64

Και μένα μου ανανεώσανε για 5 μέρες το account μηδενίζοντας τα rapids... :Confused: 

Oτι να ναι!!! :Crazy:

----------


## ckbond

Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ... χρησιμοποίησαν τα 500 rapids που είχα για να ανανεώσουν για ένα μήνα... ρε τους καραγκιόζηδες και εγώ τα κράταγα όταν θελήσω να κατεβάσω κάτι...  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## zoug100

Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλα απλα ηθελα να το επιβεβαιωσω και απο αλλους χρηστες. 
Οι τυποι ειναι απλα τραγικοι και γελιοι...  :Thumb down:

----------


## spartak

Δυστυχώς οι τύποι άλλαξαν πάλι τους κανόνες. Προς το χειρότερο εννοείται. Πλέον θα κοστίζει ακριβότερα να ανανεώσουμε τη συνδρομή μας σε σχέση με πριν. Θα συμφέρει μόνο το πακέτο των 99 ευρω, που είναι πάρα πολλά χρήματα. Ο ενας μήνας θα κοστίζει 9,9 από 5,9 που κόστιζε πριν!

Εγω έχω Rapids και θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για να ανανεώσω και δε με αφήνει..... Σε μια βδομάδα θα είναι ασύμφορο να ανανεώσω.....Θα πρέπει να αγοράσω πακέτο με 30 ευρω για να πλησιάζει τις παλιές τιμές....

Υποθέτω γιαυτο σας το ανανέωσαν....

Εμένα πάντως που ήταν ενεργό το account δε μου το έκαναν δυστυχώς....

----------


## ermis333

> Δυστυχώς οι τύποι άλλαξαν πάλι τους κανόνες. Προς το χειρότερο εννοείται. Πλέον θα κοστίζει ακριβότερα να ανανεώσουμε τη συνδρομή μας σε σχέση με πριν. Θα συμφέρει μόνο το πακέτο των 99 ευρω, που είναι πάρα πολλά χρήματα. Ο ενας μήνας θα κοστίζει 9,9 από 5,9 που κόστιζε πριν!
> 
> Εγω έχω Rapids και θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για να ανανεώσω και δε με αφήνει..... Σε μια βδομάδα θα είναι ασύμφορο να ανανεώσω.....Θα πρέπει να αγοράσω πακέτο με 30 ευρω για να πλησιάζει τις παλιές τιμές....
> 
> Υποθέτω γιαυτο σας το ανανέωσαν....
> 
> Εμένα πάντως που ήταν ενεργό το account δε μου το έκαναν δυστυχώς....


Οι νέες τιμές είναι από 18/5 και μετά, μια χαρά μπορείς να ανανεώσεις.

Επίσης είναι φτηνότερη η ανανέωση απλά πλέον είναι για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## spartak

> Οι νέες τιμές είναι από 18/5 και μετά, μια χαρά μπορείς να ανανεώσεις.
> 
> Επίσης είναι φτηνότερη η ανανέωση απλά πλέον είναι για 2 χρόνια.


Εχω 650 Rapids και δε μπορώ να ανανεώσω για ένα μήνα. Από που προκύπτει ότι μπορώ να ανανεώσω; 

Το Interface έχει αλλάξει εντελώς πάντως....

----------


## zardoz

Παιδιά όσοι έχετε rapidshare, έχω *δύο ερωτήσεις* γιατί μια ώρα τώρα 
ψάχνω τόσο στο rapidshare όσο στα άλλα forums και άκρη δε βγάζω  :Mad: 

α) Αν κάποιος πχ πάρει το μικρότερο πακέτο (πχ paysafecard 9.99€  παίρνει
rapidpro? Δηλαδή μπορεί να κατεβάζει απλά για ένα μήνα *όσο θέλει*, χωρίς
αναμονές και με το download manager?

β) Αν η απάντηση στο (α) είναι ΝΑΙ, τότε τι στο διάολο είναι τα 990 rapid 
που δίνει στην τιμή αυτή και τι χρειάζονται? Κάποιοι λένε ότι αφαιρούνται 4
την ημέρα, άλλοι λένε άλλα, τι στον άνεμο ισχύει?

YΓ: ΔΕΝ έχω πάρει ποτέ rapidshare

----------


## button

α) ναι έχεις για ενα μήνα ασταμάτητο download . Οσο για download manager δεν ξέρω δεν δοκίμασα

β) Μια μονάδα μέτρησης είναι και διαφορές βλακείες ..

Και εγώ πήρα πρόσφατα για 1 μήνα με 10€ αλλά έβαλα 16€ με 2 paysafecard

----------


## iakinthos

> Εχω 650 Rapids και δε μπορώ να ανανεώσω για ένα μήνα. Από που προκύπτει ότι μπορώ να ανανεώσω; 
> 
> Το Interface έχει αλλάξει εντελώς πάντως....


Γιατί το κάνανε 990 rapids για ένα μήνα  :Thumb down: 
Ούτε εγώ το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι και το είδα σήμερα......προχτές έληγε ο μήνας
Τραβήξανε 990 rapids για τον επόμενο και έμεινα με 33  :Evil: 
Και πίστευα ότι θα βγάλω 2 μήνες ακόμα

----------


## Gordito

Εσεις ποια file hosting υπηρεσια χρησιμοποιειτε;

Αυτον τον καιρο εχω Fileserve, αλλα μου φαινεται οτι στα πανω του ειναι το Filesonic.

----------


## Insomniac

Γιατι δεν παιρνεις συνδρομη σε hosting που υποστηριζουν πολλους μαζι οπως το www.easybytez.com που μπορεις να κατεβαζεις απο 

2shared.com, 
Filefactory.com, 
Fileserve.com, 
Filesonic.com, 
Mediafire.com, 
Megaupload.com, 
Netload.in, 
Rapidshare.com, 
Uploading.com

----------


## Garry

> Εσεις ποια file hosting υπηρεσια χρησιμοποιειτε;
> 
> Αυτον τον καιρο εχω Fileserve, αλλα μου φαινεται οτι στα πανω του ειναι το Filesonic.


Fileserve FTW!

----------


## Insomniac

> Fileserve FTW!


Γιατι ομως μονο αυτο και οχι ολα τα πιο πανω με  μια συνδρομη ?

----------


## Garry

> Γιατι ομως μονο αυτο και οχι ολα τα πιο πανω με  μια συνδρομη ?


Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία δεν την γνώριζα. :One thumb up:  Όταν λήξει η συνδρομή στο FS θα κάνω μια δοκιμή.

----------


## Insomniac

Υπαρχουν και καλυτερες παρομοιες αλλα δεν εχω ψαξει ακομα.Μολις ληξει η εκει συνδρομη μου θα κοιταξω.

www.rlslog.net
www.zevera.com

----------


## Gordito

Πολυ καλα ολα αυτα.

Προς το παρον δεν με βολευουν, μιας και πληρωνω με paysafe card, ενω στα απο πανω δεν εχουν τετοια επιλογη!

----------


## Revolution

> Εσεις ποια file hosting υπηρεσια χρησιμοποιειτε;
> 
> Αυτον τον καιρο εχω Fileserve, αλλα μου φαινεται οτι στα πανω του ειναι το Filesonic.


Eκανα χθες συνδρομη 30 μερες +15 δωρο.
Αναθεμα την ωρα και τη στιγμη δειτε χαλια 


Αν βαλω να κατεβαινει 1 πιανει 100-150 αν βαλω 5-6 μαζι πιανουν απο ~300 οσο πρεπει να πιανει η γραμμη δηλαδη (~1.5ΜΒ) χθες αυο, σημερα σερνεται σε ελεεινο βαθμο ουτε πανω απο 100 δεν παει τραγικοτητε, μακρια.

Ετσι την πατησα και με το MU αφησα το RS να δοκιμασω και σερνοταν τωρα παλι λεω ασε το RS να δοκιμασω το FS και τον ηπια παλι, μονο RS απο δω και περα που μου τερματιζει την γραμμη παντα.

----------


## jose_ee1985

K εδώ μόνο το rapidshare μου τερματίζει την 18άρα εγγυημένα. Το FS είναι συνήθως στο 70-80% του max

----------


## and64

Εγω τώρα εχω  filesonic και hotfile που έρχονται πιο φθηνά αφού η χρέωση είναι σε $  :Wink:  

Πάντως με κανένα απο τα δυο δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες σε γενικές γραμές. Εκτός απο συγκεκριμένες φορές που δεν κατέβαζε γρήγορα, συνήθως πάει σφαίρα...

----------


## easyrider77

> Γιατι δεν παιρνεις συνδρομη σε hosting που υποστηριζουν πολλους μαζι οπως το www.easybytez.com που μπορεις να κατεβαζεις απο 
> 
> 2shared.com, 
> Filefactory.com, 
> Fileserve.com, 
> Filesonic.com, 
> Mediafire.com, 
> Megaupload.com, 
> Netload.in, 
> ...




Φιλε ληγει αυριο η συνδρομη μου στο filesonic και σκεφτομουνα να ανανεωσω κανα τριμηνο. 

Εχεις premium στο easybytez και κατεβαζεις free απο τους παραπανω σερβερς..?

.. η απλα εχεις ακουσει οτι λειτουργει ετσι κλπ.. ?

Γιατι δεν βλεπω να το γραφει καπου στο σαιτ.  :Wink:

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Ρϊξτε και μια ματιά σε αυτό αυτό το νήμα, η γράψτε σε αυτό, όσοι έχετε εμπειρίες από μια τέτοια *υπηρεσία για να έχουμε όλες τις εντυπώσεις μαζεμένενες σε ένα μέρος!  :Smile: 

*Multihosters

----------


## johnmadas

Από πόσο μέχρι πόσο κοστίζει μια τρίμηνη συνδρομή ?
Αξίζει να το κάνω?

----------


## Z€r0

Καλά πλέον δεν βρίσκεις τα πάντα μόνο στο rapidshare όπως παλιά.Τί να αγοράζεις συνδρομές, ας κάνουν κάποια υπηρεσία όλες αυτές οι εταιρείες για κάποιο "πακέτο" συνδρομών και μετά το συζητάμε.Αλλιώς πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## johnmadas

Άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος αγοράς....ευχαριστώ

----------


## button

τσεκαρε τα λινκ πρωτα και μετα δες εγω ειχα κανει για ενα μηνα

----------


## johnmadas

Θα το τσεκάρο
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## andreyas

Τον τελευταιο μήνα κατεβάζοντας σαν free user me jd, η ταχύτητα ειναι ΙΔΙΑ με subscription σε μένα 1,7-2,0 ΜΒ/SEC υπάρχε μόνο μία μικρή καθυστερηση μεταξυ των αρχείων 10 sec, και ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ αλλαγή IP !!. Το μόνο που δεν έχει είναι parallel down loads.
Δεν νομίζω να κρατήσει πολύ, είναι για να δελεάσει, αλλά προς το παρόν α δεν βλέπω λόγο αγοράς :Wink:

----------


## LOUKAS32

real debriz τερματιζω 2200 -2300

----------


## grayden

Εγώ που κατέβασα γύρω στα 300 αρχεία από rs τις προάλλες με τον "έλληνα κατεβαστή" μου τα πήγαινε συνεχόμενα με τέρμα τα γκάζια με αναμονή δευτερολέπτων στο ενδιάμεσο (free user εννοείτε).

----------


## Revolution

> real debriz τερματιζω 2200 -2300


Μεσα σε dslam μενεις  :Razz:

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Μεσα σε dslam μενεις


χαχαχα

κουμπονο 21.500

----------


## -21grams

> Τον τελευταίο μήνα κατεβάζοντας σαν free user με *JDownloader*, η ταχύτητα είναι ΙΔΙΑ με subscription - σε εμένα 1,7 ~ 2,0 ΜΒ/sec υπάρχει μόνο μία μικρή καθυστέρηση μεταξύ των αρχείων 10 sec και ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται αλλαγή IP!
> Το μόνο που δεν έχει, είναι parallel downloads.
> Δεν νομίζω να κρατήσει πολύ, είναι για να δελεάσει, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω λόγο αγοράς


Επιβεβαιώνω τα παραπάνω με μία διαφορά:
Για κάποιο λόγο (που θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω) όταν χρησιμοποιώ την *κανονική* IP, η ταχύτητα υπολείπεται κατά πολύ σε σχέση με αυτή που επιτυγχάνεται χρησιμοποιώντας τον proxy του ISP (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ)
Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
α. Με την *πραγματική* IP => 1 MB/sec ~ 1,2 MB/sec
β. Με τον proxy του OTE => “Τέρμα τα γκάζια” ήτοι 2,3 ~ 2,4 MB/sec**
*
*** Μικρές διακυμάνσεις ανάλογα με το που κλειδώνει το Speedtouch.
Χωρίς καμία απολύτως επέμβαση από πλευράς μου, ο ΟΤΕ αυξομειώνει (ανά 10~15 μέρες) τις τιμές του SNR από 9 [που είναι και το default] σε 5,5 ή 10 με αποτέλεσμα το DL να κυμαίνεται από τα 21,5 Mbps έως και την ονομαστική ταχύτητα [για όσο διάστημα είχαν ρίξει το SNR στα 5,5 ~ 6, στα στατιστικά του web interface/OrbMT κλπ αναφέρονταν *23.921 kbit/sec*  :Biggrin: ]

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ΔΕΝ έχω καταφέρει να κάνω το *JDownloader* να δουλέψει με το proxy αν και οι ρυθμίσεις φαίνονται -και είναι- απλούστατες.
Κάθε φορά που το ενεργοποιώ, εμφανίζει ένα "plugin error out of date" σφάλμα και φυσικά δεν λειτουργεί.
Μέσω web browser (Firefox) πάλι, όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.
Αν τα έχει καταφέρει κανείς, ας μου και εμένα τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται...

----------


## prodromosfan

το Rapidshare εχει κατεβασει τα σωβρακα για τα καλά
αλλά οι uploaders εχουν μνημη και θυμουνται
και δεν ξανανεβαζουν τιποτα εκει.

Χτες κατεβασα 5,5GB χωρις αναμονες και χωρις τιποτα σε full ταχυτητα  :Yahooooo:

----------


## mob

Νομίζεις, τελευταία ότι κατεβάζω το κατεβάζω από rapidshare, 250giga τη τελευταία βδομάδα, το rapidshare ζει και βασιλεύει.

----------


## prodromosfan

μαλλον θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα link σου τότε  :Razz:

----------


## steli0s

Αυτό το είδατε;

Αυτά είναι...

Hotfile Ordered To Share User Data With The MPAA

Συνοψίζοντας:




> Firstly this means that Hotfile has to disclose details on all files ever uploaded to Hotfile, including the title, number of downloads and the IP-addresses of the uploaders and downloaders. 
> 
> ...................
> 
> For now, however, it doesn’t appear that the movie studios are going to use any of the user data to pursue legal action against individual uploaders or downloaders who are not affiliates. In previous court filings the MPAA stated that Hotfile could mask the last digits of users’ IP-addresses as long as they would be able to determine the country of the user.
> 
> The top affiliates on the other hand are more likely to be dragged into the lawsuit, as the MPAA noted that these persons or companies could be key witnesses. Whether this will indeed be the case has yet to be seen, but its safe to conclude that Hotfile and its top affiliates will be disappointed with the Judge’s decision.

----------


## and64

> Νομίζεις, τελευταία ότι κατεβάζω το κατεβάζω από rapidshare, 250giga τη τελευταία βδομάδα, το rapidshare ζει και βασιλεύει.


+1000! Ανεβαίνει πολύ πράγμα ξανά σε rapid :Innocent:  :Biggrin:

----------


## easyrider77

Τωρα οσα τσαλιμακια και να κανει  ( η rapid)  :Razz:  παει πεταξε το πουλακι.. πελατες χρονια και ξαφνικα να τα κανει ολα σ***τα.. 

Filesonic, αν και τωρα εχουν βγει και οι All in one φασεις που θελω να τεσταρω ενα να δω τι αξιοπιστια εχουν..

----------


## thourios

Χωρίς να θέλω να υποστηρίξω το rapidshare εγώ βρίσκω σχεδόν 99% ότι ζητήσω.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## peri

Εγώ με το rapidshare πάντα κατέβαζα με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Το filesonic για παράδειγμα, μου κάνει τσαλιμάκια. 

Αν και δυστυχώς έχουν φύγει οι uploaders, νομίζω πως κρατάει μια πιο "σοβαρή" γραμμή  :Smile:

----------


## andreyas

+1 για free  :Wink: rapidshare

----------


## nikosl

Παίδες τώρα που μου τελείωσε η συνδρομή στο rapidshare και επειδή γενικά έχω δει ότι υπάρχει πολύ υλικό σε fileserve, πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει η μετάβαση?

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις ταχύτητες (χρησιμοποιώ 100άρα γραμμή) ή στην διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας? Συνεργάζεται σωστά με Jdownloader?

----------


## BlindG

Απ'όσο βλέπω, φιλεserve/sonic έχουν το περισσότερο υλικό αυτή τη στιγμή.

Η Εύα όμως τι λέει?

----------


## nikosl

Off Topic





> Η Εύα όμως τι λέει?


Στα έλεγα ότι κάποια μέρα θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω :P

----------


## manicx

> Παίδες τώρα που μου τελείωσε η συνδρομή στο rapidshare και επειδή γενικά έχω δει ότι υπάρχει πολύ υλικό σε fileserve, πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει η μετάβαση?
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις ταχύτητες (χρησιμοποιώ 100άρα γραμμή) ή στην διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας? Συνεργάζεται σωστά με Jdownloader?


Μήνυμα στις 11.11.11 11:11 πρέπει να το απαντήσω!  :Razz: 

Filesonic έχω, το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα και συνεργάζεται άριστα με JDownloader. Πριν από μερικούς μήνες είχα θεματάκια και η ταχύτητα δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 200Κ/αρχείο (για 1 περίπου εβδομάδα) αλλά το έφτιαξαν. Πλέον συγχρονίζω στα 1.2, κατεβάζω με 1.2. Από υλικό βρίσκεις τα πάντα και το filesonic έχει το θετικό ότι οι τιμές είναι σε $ οπότε σε € σου έρχεται πολύ οικονομικά σε σχέση με όσα χρεώνουν σε €.

----------


## and64

> Filesonic έχω, το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα και συνεργάζεται άριστα με JDownloader. Πριν από μερικούς μήνες είχα θεματάκια και η ταχύτητα δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 200Κ/αρχείο (για 1 περίπου εβδομάδα) αλλά το έφτιαξαν. Πλέον συγχρονίζω στα 1.2, κατεβάζω με 1.2. Από υλικό βρίσκεις τα πάντα και το filesonic έχει το θετικό ότι οι τιμές είναι σε $ οπότε σε € σου έρχεται πολύ οικονομικά σε σχέση με όσα χρεώνουν σε €.


+1 σε ολα! Επίσης το rapid εδώ και καιρό δίνει συνεχώς max  ταχύτητες και στους free απλά δεν δίνει multiple downloads....

----------


## prodromosfan

> +1 σε ολα! Επίσης το rapid εδώ και καιρό δίνει συνεχώς max  ταχύτητες και στους free απλά δεν δίνει multiple downloads....


και δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις αρχεία άνω των 2GB σαν free  :Wink:

----------


## and64

> και δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις αρχεία άνω των 2GB σαν free


Αυτό δεν το είχα εντοπίσει γιατί ότι θέλω το βρίσκω σπασμένο σε parts το πολύ 1gb

----------


## A_gamer

Το bandwidth φτηναίνει και το Rapidshare ρίχνει τα όρια rapidly...

----------


## Jazzer

Και βέβαια πολλοί πελάτες του rapidshare έχουν φύγει όπως όπως και έχει χάσει καιρό τώρα τα πρωτεία...  :Wink: 
Η δική μου συνδρομή στο rapidshare λήγει στις 3/12, μετά από 3.5 χρόνια χρήσης, έφτασε η ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού.

----------


## blade_

τι εγινε,επανεφερε το RS τον παλιο περιορισμο?αν προσεξα καλα 5 λεπτα μεχρι το επομενο download? :Thumb down: 

Edit: [ 8 λεπτα!! ]

----------


## azis21

λαθος ηταν9:59 για την ακριβεια και τωρα επεσε στα 6:59

----------


## blade_

εγω νομιζω καθε φορα μου βγαζει κ διαφορετικο..κριμα απλα.οπως ηταν πριν(το πεσιμο αλλων σαιτ) ηταν μια χαρα

----------


## cranky

Ίσως, να εξαρτάται απο το είδος του αρχείου, ή την ώρα.

Μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες, δεν έχω δεί αναμονή πάνω απο 1-1,5 λεπτό, και συχνά, δεν έχει και καθόλου.

----------


## blade_

ναι αλλα πριν λιγο καιρο ηταν ολες τις ωρες,κατεβαζες ενα αρχειο τη φορα κ στο καπακι ξεκινουσε το αλλο..σωστα?

----------


## cranky

Γι' αυτό λέω οτι μπορεί να είναι καί θέμα αρχείου, γιατί δεν μου ζητάει για όλα αναμονή, ακόμα και απογεματινές ώρες.

----------


## blade_

περιεργο..προς το παρον σε μερικα αλλα μου βγαζει download error...

----------


## azis21

> Ίσως, να εξαρτάται απο το είδος του αρχείου, ή την ώρα.
> 
> Μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες, δεν έχω δεί αναμονή πάνω απο 1-1,5 λεπτό, και συχνά, δεν έχει και καθόλου.


Μπα επειδη το τελευταιο διαστημα  κατεβαζω 3Δ εργα απο rapid, το ιδιο ειναι απλα τωρα ειναι μεταξυ 100 με 180 η ταχυτητες μετα της 23¨30 φτανει μεχρι 260. οποτε εχει ριξει της ταχυτητες απλα εκμεταλευση του rapid μιας και ξαναπηρε το πανω χερι.Μιλαμε παντα για free users!!!


Edit: και η διαφορα 100 mb ενα μετα το αλλο ειναι στα 3 λεπτα .στα ποιο μεγαλα κανει περισσοτερη ωρα φυσικα

----------


## blade_

χθες κατα τις 2 κατεβαζε χωρις κενα...

----------


## karetsos

> Μπα επειδη το τελευταιο διαστημα  κατεβαζω 3Δ εργα απο rapid, το ιδιο ειναι απλα τωρα ειναι μεταξυ 100 με 180 η ταχυτητες μετα της 23¨30 φτανει μεχρι 260. οποτε εχει ριξει της ταχυτητες απλα εκμεταλευση του rapid μιας και ξαναπηρε το πανω χερι.Μιλαμε παντα για free users!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: και η διαφορα 100 mb ενα μετα το αλλο ειναι στα 3 λεπτα .στα ποιο μεγαλα κανει περισσοτερη ωρα φυσικα


προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε έργα 3D χωρίς copyright, που κάποιοι δημιουργοί ανεβάζουν δωρεάν στο internet.

----------


## clyde

Mediafire 4 ever!  :One thumb up:

----------


## azis21

Περιορισμούς στο download το Rapidshare  :Worthy: 

Πρόκειται φυσικά για μια ακόμη απόδειξη ότι η έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού μόνο αρνητικά μπορεί να φέρει για τον καταναλωτή. Αναφερόμαστε φυσικά στους περιορισμούς που επανέφερε το Rapidshare σε ό,τι αφορά την ταχύτητα του download.



Με δεδομένο λοιπόν το κλείσιμο του Megaupload, το Rapidshare θεώρησε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να καλοπιάνει και τόσο τους μη εγγεγραμμένους χρήστες. Για το λόγο αυτό καταρχάς κατέβασε την ταχύτητα με την οποία μπορούν να κατεβάζουν αρχεία στα 30kb ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

Επιπλέον όμως, απενεργοποίησε τη δυνατότητα συνέχισης της λήψης ενός αρχεία από το σημείο στο οποίο είχε σταματήσει (το λεγόμενο resume).Με άλλα λόγια αν το κατέβασμα του αρχείου σταματήσει για κάποιο λόγο στο 99%, θα χρειαστεί να το κάνουμε download από την αρχή.

πηγη proho.gr

........Auto merged post: azis21 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Rapidshare disabled the ability to resume downloads that were stopped for free users and also limited the average download speed to 30 kb/s.
Because of the way they are doing this, it may look like the download is frozen!

Don't worry - it's not. It's just waiting for the next piece of the file to be transferred.

The pauses in between are added by Rapidshare in order to make the overall average speed slower for free-users.

----------


## Jazzer

Ας κάνουν ότι νομίζουν εκεί στο rapidshare... Έτσι κι αλλιώς μας είχαν κουράσει με τις αλλαγές τους κάθε τρεις και λίγο ! Προσωπικά πλήρωνα συνδρομή επί σχεδόν 2,5 χρόνια σε αυτούς αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους ξαναδώσω ούτε 1 ευρώ... :No no:

----------


## tzelen

Πραγματικά, η συχνότητα αλλαγής της πολιτικής του Rapid είναι τέτοια που αν έκαν κάποιος συνδρομή, μόνο...ημερήσια. Άντε το πολύ εβδομαδιαία.

----------


## blade_

α ρε μαστιγιο που θελουν...ολοι για το ραπιντ δουλευουν..

----------


## mindtrapper

Έλεγα και εγώ ότι τουλάχιστον οι free users έχουν μια κάποια ποιότητα στο Rapidshare. Με αυτό που έκαναν με ανάγκασαν να αγοράσω συνδρομή ... στο Alldebrid για ένα μήνα με 4 ευρώ και υποστήριξη 90+ hoster.  :Evil:

----------


## button

χάλι μαύρο...

----------


## jim_nut18

γιατι να πληρωνεις για κατι που θα επρεπε να ειναι τσαμπα? :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

> γιατι να πληρωνεις για κατι που θα επρεπε να ειναι τσαμπα?


Aν είναι δωρεάν το rapidshare και κάθε άλλη υπηρεσία file hosting, πως θα πληρωθούν ο Mike, o Steve, o Sam, η Susan, η Jessica και ο Μήτσος που εργάζονται εκεί ;  :Razz: 
Επίσης το bandwidth κλπ. κλπ...

----------


## jim_nut18

γιατι να πληρωνεις για κατι που υπαρχει καπου αλλου τσαμπα?

----------


## Jazzer

> γιατι να πληρωνεις για κατι που υπαρχει καπου αλλου τσαμπα?


Μα δε μας αναγκάζει κάποιος να έχουμε συνδρομή σε file hoster, καθαρά θέμα επιλογής είναι... :Wink:

----------


## darax

Όταν δεν λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός ,αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα  :Thinking:

----------


## blade_

δε ξερω αν φταει μονο αυτο η εκανε κ καποιον περιορισμο στις ταχυτητες αλλα σερνεται τελευταια..

----------


## Maruk

> δε ξερω αν φταει μονο αυτο η εκανε κ καποιον περιορισμο στις ταχυτητες αλλα σερνεται τελευταια..


Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι σε free ή συνδρομή, αλλά από Σουηδία με συνδρομή κατεβάζω τώρα με 10MB/sec

----------


## tzelen

Εδώ και 1-2 ημέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κατεβάζω μέσω FF (χωρίς plugin) χτυπάει αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες, ενώ από JDownloader 30κ max. Και τα 2 ως free.  :Thinking:

----------


## -21grams

> Εδώ και 1-2 ημέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κατεβάζω μέσω FF (χωρίς plugin) χτυπάει αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες, ενώ από JDownloader 30κ max. Και τα 2 ως free.


*Συγκεκριμένες ώρες* ή οποτεδήποτε;

----------


## blade_

> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι σε free ή συνδρομή, αλλά από Σουηδία με συνδρομή κατεβάζω τώρα με 10MB/sec


ε ναι ρε φιλε για σουηδια λεω κ γω με premium κ εχω προβλημα  :Razz: 

θα δοκιμασω κ direct κατεβασμα γιατι γενικα χρησιμοποιω τον Mipony :Wink:

----------


## button

Για πες τι ώρες ειναι αυτες

----------


## tzelen

> *Συγκεκριμένες ώρες* ή οποτεδήποτε;





> Για πες τι ώρες ειναι αυτες


Εχμ...απογευματινές-βραδυνές ώρες μόνο, από 20:00 και μετά.

----------


## button

Θα τσεκάρω γιατί έχω speed μετά τις 24.00

----------


## -21grams

> Εχμ...απογευματινές-βραδυνές ώρες μόνο, από 20:00 και μετά.


Χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω εκείνο περίπου το διάστημα και οι ταχύτητες ήταν άθλιες.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως κάνεις λάθος, απλώς θα πρέπει να γίνεις πιο *συγκεκριμένος* όσον αφορά τις ώρες.
[Εξυπακούεται πως θα ξαναδοκιμάσω απόψε, ενώ μπορούν πάντα να επιβεβαιώσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη]
Edit:
Δοκίμασα (δις) ένα RAR μεγέθους 335ΜΒ στις ~20:30 και σέρνεται  :Thumb down: 
Άρα το διάστημα μεταξύ 8μμ και 9μμ απορρίπτεται σίγουρα - άσε που δεν είναι και πολύ λογικό δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για *rush hour*.

Οι τελευταίες αλλαγές σε συνδυασμό με όσα αναφέρεις, με οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι έχουν επιστρέψει -έστω και *ανεπίσημα*- οι περίφημες *Happy Hours*.
Προτείνω λοιπόν να προστεθεί ένας πίνακας στο 1ο μήνυμα του παρόντος νήματος [ή αν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, σε ξεχωριστό topic] με το time-schedule ΟΛΩΝ των file hosting υπηρεσιών.
Ευνόητο είναι ότι θα ανανεώνεται με κάθε αλλαγή ώστε να ενημερώνονται όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν χρήση των υπηρεσιών.

Και για να μην μένουμε στα ευχολόγια, θα ανοίξω την συζήτηση πρώτος αναφέροντας τις αντίστοιχες Happy Hours για το *Netload.in*:
**Επιβεβαιωμένα**:
Από τις *10πμ έως τις 12μμ* οι free users απολαμβάνουν ταχύτητες premium συνδρομής

*ΣΗΜ #1*: Πολύ πιθανόν το διάστημα να είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο, δεν έτυχε όμως να δοκιμάσω netload links πιο πρωί.
*ΣΗΜ #2*: Οι περιορισμός ανά IP παραμένει, φαντάζομαι όμως πως *παρακάμπτεται* αν ρυθμίσετε το *JDownloader* να κάνει disconnect/reconnect αυτόματα [προσωπικά δεν ξέρω πως, και το κάνω χειροκίνητα μέσω του web interface του router]
Συνεπώς, μπορείτε -υπό προϋποθέσεις- να το αφήσετε να κατεβάζει *unattended*  :Wink:

----------


## Xefteris

Καλα αυτοι με εχασαν 2 φορες απο πελατη.
Μια απο premium και μια απο free.
 :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Το jdownloader βγάζει popup όπου πληροφορεί τους χρήστες οτι το rapidshare έχει βάλει κόφτη στα 30kb/s και no-resume, για τους free users.
Για χαρούμενες ώρες δεν ξέρω κάτι.

----------


## button

Βρήκαν να αλλάξουν τώρα που έβαλα ιντερνετ σπίτι

----------


## blade_

:Thumb down:

----------


## Lagman

Υπάρχουν ακόμα συνδρομητές rapidshare ;

----------


## easyrider77

> Το jdownloader βγάζει popup όπου πληροφορεί τους χρήστες οτι το rapidshare έχει βάλει κόφτη στα 30kb/s και no-resume, για τους free users.
> Για χαρούμενες ώρες δεν ξέρω κάτι.




Εμ.. παλιες καλες εποχες rapid.. οπου δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος , μπαινουν και αλωνιζουν οι γερμανοι.. :Razz:

----------


## ermis333

Ρε παιδιά σκεφτείτε λίγο τι λέτε.....από που και ως που στο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σας πειράζει; Στις συνδομητικές του υπηρεσίες το Rapidshare παραμένει φοβερό. Το πρόβλημα με τον "ανταγωνισμό" είναι στις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες, δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για ανταγωνισμό, όταν ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις, απλά τα πράγματα.

Το δωρεάν δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από Trial. Επίσης το Rapidshare ακόμα και σήμερα έχει τα πάντα, στα περισσότερα Sites και Blogs έχουν και Rapidshare links και εγώ εδώ και πόσα χρόνια έχω πρώτα το Rapidshare και 2ον (fileserve ή Filesonic κτλ).

----------


## nnn

Ξεχνάς πως πρέπει να μας πληρώνει για να κατεβάζουμε σαν free users κιόλας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Revolution

> Ξεχνάς πως πρέπει να μας πληρώνει για να κατεβάζουμε σαν free users κιόλας


Ειναι λιγο τραγικη η αντιδραση οντως.
Στα συνδρομιτηκα παραμενει το καλυτερο ειναι το μονο που ποτε δεν εχω πιασει λιγοτερο απ'οσο πιανει η γραμμη μου.
6 ευρω τον μηνα δεν ειναι και κανα τραγικο ποσο.

----------


## chrismasgr

6  ευρω το μηνα σε τι συνδρομη;.  Γιατι εγω νομιζω οτι εχει 8 ευρω ;

----------


## zx007

9.90 ευρώ είναι .... Μπορεί όμως να σου ρθει και από 4.11 ευρώ το μήνα αν αγοράσεις δίετη.  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

> Ρε παιδιά σκεφτείτε λίγο τι λέτε.....από που και ως που στο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σας πειράζει; Στις συνδομητικές του υπηρεσίες το Rapidshare παραμένει φοβερό. Το πρόβλημα με τον "ανταγωνισμό" είναι στις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες, δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για ανταγωνισμό, όταν ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις, απλά τα πράγματα.
> 
> Το δωρεάν δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από Trial. Επίσης το Rapidshare ακόμα και σήμερα έχει τα πάντα, στα περισσότερα Sites και Blogs έχουν και Rapidshare links και εγώ εδώ και πόσα χρόνια έχω πρώτα το Rapidshare και 2ον (fileserve ή Filesonic κτλ).


+∞

Είναι πολύ αστείο που έχουν και απαιτήσεις οι free users.
Οι άλλοι που πληρώνουν είναι  :Censored: ?

----------


## Revolution

> 6  ευρω το μηνα σε τι συνδρομη;.  Γιατι εγω νομιζω οτι εχει 8 ευρω ;


5 μηνες
= 150μερες
= 30€
= 6€ τον μηνα
= 0.20€ την μερα

Απο το να γκρινιαζετε επειδη κοψαν τα free ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο.

----------


## ownagE_

> 5 μηνες
> = 150μερες
> = 30€
> = 6€ τον μηνα
> = 0.20€ την μερα
> 
> Απο το να γκρινιαζετε επειδη κοψαν τα free ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο.


Ή ακόμα καλύτερα παίρνουν συνδρομή σε multihoster με 4 ευρώ το μήνα (ή και λιγότερο) και έχουν τα πάντα όλα.
Εγώ πχ. είχα πάρει μια προσφορά του alldebrid, οι 120 μέρες γύρω στα 14€.

----------


## nnn

1,80€ οι 20 ημέρες στο fastdebrid και καθάρισες

----------


## blade_

> 9.90 ευρώ είναι .... Μπορεί όμως να σου ρθει και από 4.11 ευρώ το μήνα αν αγοράσεις δίετη.


διετη συνδρομη?για κατι οπως φαινεται εντελως εφημερο?εστω κ αν αυτο ειναι ο βασιλιας?

δυσκολα..

----------


## psytransas

> 1,80€ οι 20 ημέρες στο fastdebrid και καθάρισες


Ειναι γρηγορο ? Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ?

Το alldebrid που προτεινει ο πιο πανω φιλος ειναι καλο ως τωρα που δοκιμασα απο τις 2 μερες trial που δινει.

----------


## fadasma

RapidShare Throttles Download Speed For Free Accounts To Drive Off Megaupload Pirates
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...upload_pirates

----------


## zx007

Πάντως μην δώσετε ούτε ευρώ σε filehoster, υπηρεσίες σαν τις προαναφερθείσες είναι πολύ συμφέρουσες.

πχ. εγώ πλήρωσα μέσω κινητού 3 ευρώ στο real-debrid και κατεβάζω αβέρτα χωρίς περιορισμούς (πλην εξαιρεσεων) και σε ταχύτητες του 1.45 MB/s ...

----------


## tzelen

Να αγοράσεις πακέτο μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας είναι σίγουρα συμφέρον, αλλά και ανάλογο με τον κίνδυνο να βαρέσει κανόνι και να κλαις τα λεφτά σου.

----------


## blade_

απο τι φαινεται ο κινδυνος ειναι μεγαλος οποτε δεν αξιζει ευρω.ασχετα αν κ εγω τα εδωσα στο παρελθον

----------


## ventor7

ολα  free!!!

----------


## chrismasgr

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω όλα τα αρχεία για κατέβασμα από rapidshare και να κάνω ένα μήνα συνδρομή .

----------


## nnn

> Ειναι γρηγορο ? Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ?
> 
> Το alldebrid που προτεινει ο πιο πανω φιλος ειναι καλο ως τωρα που δοκιμασα απο τις 2 μερες trial που δινει.


Εγώ  :Laughing: 
Ανάλογα τον host που τραβάει πιάνει μέχρι 2.8MB/sec σε single download, σε πολλαπλά συνήθως τερματίζει η γραμμή στα 3.4 με 3.7

----------


## zx007

> Εγώ σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω όλα τα αρχεία για κατέβασμα από rapidshare και να κάνω ένα μήνα συνδρομή .


Γιατί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ; Δώσε 3 μέσω κινητού για 20 μερες και κατέβαζε από αλλους 102 hosters φίλος...

http://www.real-debrid.com/

----------


## ermis333

Τι φρούτο είναι πάλι όλα αυτά τα Χ-debrid που έχουν αρχίσει και ξεφυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια και υπόσχονται όλους τους Filehoster...

----------


## chrismasgr

> Γιατί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ; Δώσε 3 μέσω κινητού για 20 μερες και κατέβαζε από αλλους 102 hosters φίλος...
> 
> http://www.real-debrid.com/


Δεν το ήξερα αυτό . Θα το ψάξω . Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## azis21

Βόμβα από το Rapidshare:
                                      Κατεβάζει τις ταχύτητες και ζητά τα στοιχεία των χρηστών!


 Το διαδίκτυο αλλάζει και δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν το έχουν αντιληφθεί...




Μετά τα νομοσχέδια που θέλουν να βάλουν τέλος στην ελευθερία του internet, τις συλλήψεις και το κλείσιμο του Megaupload ολοένα και περισσότερες ιστοσελίδες λαμβάνουν μέτρα υπό τον φόβο των νέων δεδομένων.

Τελευταίο «θύμα» το δημοφιλές Rapidshare, το οποίο αποφάσισε να μειώσει τις ταχύτητες download σε μόλις 30KB/s για τους free users.

Ο λόγος;

Το γεγονός ότι μετά το κλείσιμο του Megaupload ο αριθμός των χρηστών έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά.

«Στις 19 Ιανουαρίου έκλεισε το Megaupload από το FBI. Λίγες ημέρες μετά, αρκετές υπηρεσίες file hosting είτε σταμάτησαν τη λειτουργία τους είτε άλλαξαν τις υπηρεσίες τους. Το Rapidshare είδε μια πολύ σημαντική άνοδο στην επισκεψιμότητα από free users και δυστυχώς αρκετοί από αυτούς επέλεξαν το Rapidshare για να ανεβάζουν πειρατικά αρχεία», δήλωσε υπεύθυνος του site.

Και πρόσθεσε: «Για αυτό το λόγο, αποφασίσαμε να πάρουμε δραστικά μέτρα, μειώνοντας την ταχύτητα download για τους free users. Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο το Rapidshare θα γίνει πολύ λιγότερο δημοφιλές στους πειρατές. Βέβαια, γνωρίζουμε ότι αυτή η κίνηση θα επηρεάσει και τους χρήστες που διαθέτουν premium λογαριασμούς, ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που ανεβάζουν αρχεία μέσω των ιστοσελίδων ή των blogs τους και περιμένουν από free users να τα κατεβάσουν. Επομένως, αποφασίσαμε να προσφέρουμε μεγάλες ταχύτητες στους free users, μόνο όταν ο uploader δηλώνει τον ακριβή τύπο του αρχείου και το μέρος όπου βρίσκεται το link».

Και τελευταίο και πολύ σημαντικό;

Θα πρέπει οι χρήστες να δηλώνουν την διεύθυνση, τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου και να δίνουν τη συγκατάθεση τους στο Rapidshare προκειμένου να βεβαιώνεται η νομιμότητα των αρχείων και των ιστοσελίδων.

Κοινώς φακέλωμα και με το νόμο!

www.mediagate.gr

----------


## cranky

> Κοινώς φακέλωμα και με το νόμο!


Κοινώς, θέλουν να το κλείσουν μόνοι τους.  :Cool:

----------


## blade_

ενω πριν δεν ειχε καθοοοοοοοολου πειρατικο υλικο ε?

----------


## ermis333

> Βόμβα από το Rapidshare:
>                                       Κατεβάζει τις ταχύτητες και ζητά τα στοιχεία των χρηστών!
> 
> 
>  Το διαδίκτυο αλλάζει και δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν το έχουν αντιληφθεί...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πουθενά μα πουθενά στο site του Rapidshare δεν αναφέρεται τέτοιο πράγμα, ότι θέλουνε γράφουνε μερικά "ειδησιογραφικά" site.

----------


## Revolution

> Βόμβα από το Rapidshare:
>                                       Κατεβάζει τις ταχύτητες και ζητά τα στοιχεία των χρηστών!
> 
> 
>  Το διαδίκτυο αλλάζει και δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν το έχουν αντιληφθεί...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αλλη πηγη υπαρχει?
Μην διαδιδουμε χωρις πολλαπλες πηγες μια αρλουμπα του καθε τυχαρπαστου.
Χωρια που ο τιτλος ειναι παραπλανητικος στην καλυτερη.

----------


## sportis

α ρε torrent και παλι torrent....ποιος ο λογος πλεον να παει να δωσει καποιος λεφτα για να κανει λογαριασμο??? τα ιδια πραγματα που κατεβαζα καποτε απο το rabid κατεβαζω και τωρα απο torrent...
και με πολλη καλη ταχυτητα...

----------


## Revolution

> α ρε torrent και παλι torrent....ποιος ο λογος πλεον να παει να δωσει καποιος λεφτα για να κανει λογαριασμο??? τα ιδια πραγματα που κατεβαζα καποτε απο το rabid κατεβαζω και τωρα απο torrent...
> και με πολλη καλη ταχυτητα...


Αγγουρια με ντοιματες συγκρινεις στο ενα εχεις ratio στο αλλο δεν εχεις, στο ενα πρεπει να βρεις καλο seeding για να κατεβασεις αξιοπρεπως στο αλλο τερματιζεις την γραμμη σχεδον παντα, στο ενα πρεπει να μοιραζεις στο αλλο δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση.

----------


## sportis

> Αγγουρια με ντοιματες συγκρινεις στο ενα εχεις ratio στο αλλο δεν εχεις, στο ενα πρεπει να βρεις καλο seeding για να κατεβασεις αξιοπρεπως στο αλλο τερματιζεις την γραμμη σχεδον παντα, στο ενα πρεπει να μοιραζεις στο αλλο δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση.


να σου πω... οτι κατεβαζω σχεδον παντα η γραμμη μου τερματιζει.. οταν κατεβει αυτο που θελω μετα το σβηνω... δεν βλεπω καμια μεγαλη διαφορα.. και ειναι και τσαμπε( μεχρι στιγμης)

----------


## tiffany

Έβαλα να κατέβει κάτι από RS μόνο και μόνο για να γλιτώσω τα capcha και μετά 2 μέρες download ανακάλυψα ότι το αρχείο ήθελε κωδικό. Άντε τώρα να ψάξω στο ιστορικό μου,  :Thumb down: 

Free Torrent + premium usenet και τέλος.

----------


## ermis333

> Έβαλα να κατέβει κάτι από RS μόνο και μόνο για να γλιτώσω τα capcha και μετά 2 μέρες download ανακάλυψα ότι το αρχείο ήθελε κωδικό. Άντε τώρα να ψάξω στο ιστορικό μου, 
> 
> Free Torrent + premium usenet και τέλος.


Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν βρίσκεις σε premium usenet και θές torrents;

----------


## Gordito

> Έβαλα να κατέβει κάτι από RS μόνο και μόνο για να γλιτώσω τα capcha και μετά 2 μέρες download ανακάλυψα ότι το αρχείο ήθελε κωδικό. Άντε τώρα να ψάξω στο ιστορικό μου, 
> 
> Free Torrent + premium usenet και τέλος.


Πάντα κάνουμε bookmark την σελίδα με τα links μεχρι να τελειώσει το download. 

Απαραβατος κανόνας.

----------


## tiffany

@ermis333 Υπάρχουν ελληνικά "προϊόντα" που δεν τα βρίσκεις εύκολα.

@Gordito δεν κατεβάζω συνήθως από άσχετα sites. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν το βρήκα πουθενά αλλού και ξεχάστηκα. Απλά μετά 2 μέρες browsing δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου να ξεκοκαλίσω πάλι το ιστορικό μου.

Θέμα πάντως είναι ότι το RS αχρηστεύτηκε για τους free users. Και premium φυσικά δεν αγοράζω διότι είναι τόσο ασταθείς στην πολιτική τους που οι uploaders δεν το εμπιστεύονται πλέον. Οπότε no content, no download.

----------


## aleex

αυτά τα **debrid* που αναφέρετε, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα  :Razz: , τελικά ποιο να προτιμήσει κανείς? 

εννοώ πιο έχει καλύτερη σχέση value/money δλδ λεφτά συνδρομής / (αριθμός hosters + dl speed)?

επισκέφτηκα κάποια site (fast-debrid, real-debrid, alldebrid) κ δεν βλέπω τιμοκαταλόγους, ... πρέπει να κάνουμε registration πρώτα ... φαντάζομαι ... για να δούμε τιμοκατάλογο ... ? :Thinking: 

Τα παραπάνω *δουλεύουν χωρίς πρόβλημα με jd (jdownloader)?* ... χρειάζεται κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις? ή απλά προσθέτουμε το *debrid account όπως τους άλλους premium accounts?

----------


## button

τώρα κατεβάζω με 200kbps (το σχεδόν maximum της σύνδεσης)

----------


## tasulis

Παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι, εαν εχω* premium acc* μπορω να το χρησιμοποιω απο διαφορους υπολογιστες που ειναι σε διαφορετικα μέρη?
 Απο το σπιτι, απο το γραφειο, απο το εξοχικο??? Υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος??

----------


## prodromosfan

νομιζω ναι αλλα οχι ταυτοχρονα 
διαβασε τους ορους χρησης.

----------


## Revolution

Μπορεις αλλα αν δουν πολλες ip μπορει να σου αλλαξουν το password και να σου στειλουν νεο.

----------


## LOUKAS32

υπαρχουν donwload sites? ακομα?

----------


## ermis333

Κανονικότατα και αρκετά μπορώ να πώ, εγώ ακόμα Rapidshare έχω και ότι χρειάζομαι το βρίσκω.

----------


## thourios

Βρίσκω και εγώ ότι θέλω αλλά ποιό δύσκολα από τα παλιά.

----------


## LOUKAS32

REAL DEBRID? υπαρχει?

----------


## spartak

> REAL DEBRID? υπαρχει?


Ζει και βασιλεύει!

----------


## LOUKAS32

ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ολα αυτα τα σιτε κλεισαν.

τεσπα

----------


## button

Τα ελληνικά δεν πολλή έχουν RS άλλα στα ξένα έχει αρκετά

- - - Updated - - -

Τα ελληνικά δεν πολλή έχουν RS άλλα στα ξένα έχει αρκετά

----------


## thourios

Από ότι φαίνεται rapidshare τέλος με την καινούργια πολιτική τους αν δεν αλλάξουν πάλι ξαφνικά. Ίσως τα οικονόμησαν τώρα και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πόσοι συνδρομητές θα φύγουν και θα πάνε αλλού. Επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί τώρα τελευταίως με το θέμα, έχει κάποιος να προτείνει αντίστοιχη παρόμοια υπηρεσία που πραγματικά να λειτουργεί σωστά με αξιόλογο downloading speed;

----------


## panoc

η rapid ετσι κι αλλιως εχει τελειωσει εδω και πολυ καιρο.

εαν σε ενδιαφερει το uploading το uload ειναι καλη περιπτωση.

----------


## -21grams

> Από ότι φαίνεται rapidshare τέλος με την καινούργια πολιτική τους αν δεν αλλάξουν πάλι ξαφνικά. Ίσως τα οικονόμησαν τώρα και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πόσοι συνδρομητές θα φύγουν και θα πάνε αλλού. Επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί τώρα τελευταίως με το θέμα, έχει κάποιος να προτείνει αντίστοιχη παρόμοια υπηρεσία που πραγματικά να λειτουργεί σωστά με αξιόλογο downloading speed;


Το Gamefront.com (formerly Filefront) “τερματίζει” τη γραμμή μου - αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το τσεκάρει και σε 30άρα/50άρα VDSL  :Wink: 

Pros & cons:
*1.* Θετικά
■ Απουσία Rewards και λοιπών αμοιβών που προσελκύουν την ΠΛΕΜΠΑ του διαδικτύου.
■ Εξαιρετικές ταχύτητες download.
Πλήρης αξιοποίηση του bandwidth - κάποιες φορές που αυτό δεν συνέβη, απλώς άλλαξα το όριο του JDownloader (Maximum simultaneous downloads) από 1 σε 2 και τερμάτισε.
Γενικώς, loose (if any) restrictions και όλα αυτά για το σύνολο των χρηστών. Η χαρά του leecher.

*2.* Αρνητικά
■ Ιδιαιτέρως χαμηλές (παραδόξως) Upload ταχύτητες. Αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω το σκεπτικό, αλλά υπάρχει (ή τουλάχιστον υπήρχε μέχρι πρότινος) cap για το upload το οποίο κυμαίνεται γύρω στα *~75 kB/sec*.
Ίσως να οφείλεται και στην τοποθεσία των servers τους, δεν μπορώ να είμαι κατηγορηματικός.
Μοναδικό workaround, να ανεβάζετε πολλά Parts ταυτοχρόνως - αυτό όμως έχει εφαρμογή μόνο σε multi-volume RARs κλπ.
■ Υποτυπώδης & απαρχαιωμένος file manager. Θα μπορούσαν και επιβάλλεται να τον βελτιώσουν. Υπάρχει βέβαια το ελαφρυντικό ότι το file hosting κομμάτι δεν αποτελεί το κυρίως μέρος της δουλειάς τους και απλώς λειτουργεί συμπληρωματικά.
Αυτόματα log-outs μετά την πάροδο 5λεπτου: Εντελώς ανεξήγητο.
■ To χειρότερο όλων: Αδιάκριτη και *ΑΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ* διαγραφή accounts. I've learned the hard way - 160τόσα RARs down the drain  :Mad: 
Μία ωραία πρωία, και ενώ η progress bar ενός upload που έκανα έφτανε στο 100%, με πέταξε έξω και έκτοτε δεν με αναγνωρίζει σαν χρήστη.
Είναι προφανές ότι ο λογαριασμός διαγράφηκε και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία απολύτως ειδοποίηση, αναφορά αιτιών κλπ
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

*3.* «Ούτε κρύο, ούτε ζέστη»
Διάρκεια φιλοξενίας στους servers πριν την αυτόματη διαγραφή *due to inactivity*: *60 μέρες*.
1 μήνας είναι λίγος, 3 μήνες είναι ο ιδανικός χρόνος, 60 μέρες είναι... ο μέσος όρος.
Εν κατακλείδι: ΑΡΙΣΤΗ επιλογή για τον τζαμπατζή downloader/μέτρια για τον dedicated uploader.

Για αρχεία έως 250 ΜΒ, το *Solidfiles.com* (με servers στην Σουηδία και ΧΩΡΙΣ -προς το παρόν- ημερομηνίες λήξης) είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο.

----------


## ermis333

Απότι βλέπω προωθείται πολύ το uploaded.net πλέον και ακολουθούν τα bitshare και extrabit.

----------


## thourios

Εδώ και τρεις μέρες το rapidshare κλείδωσε τα αρχεία των συνδρομητών του με αποτέλεσμα να είναι διαθέσιμα μόνον προς τον ίδιο τον uploader ή μόνο σε αυτούς που είναι στην λίστα τους. Ενώ default τα αρχεία ήταν public η τακτική τώρα άλλαξε και ως default θεωρείται το private.
Για να μπορέσει ο uploader να διαμοιράσει τα αρχεία του θα πρέπει μέσα από κάποιες όχι και τόσο απλές διαδικασίες μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του προφίλ του να ορίσει τα αρχεία του ως shared και αυτό πάντα μέσα στο ημερήσιο όριο των 50GB.


 :Whistle:

----------


## TopTech4u

Σε συνέχεια του νέου μοντέλου φιλοξενίας (που έχει αναπροσαρμοστεί) η Rapidshare βρήκε έναν νέο τρόπο για να απομακρύνει τους χρήστες που το χρησιμοποιούν για διαμοιρασμό αρχείων. Τα αρχεία λοιπόν είναι ιδιωτικά από προεπιλογή, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι προσβάσιμα μόνο από τον χρήστη που τα ανέβασε. Ακόμα και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον σύνδεσμο ενός αρχείου δεν μπορεί να το αποκτήσει. Δείτε πως θα αλλάξετε τις ρυθμίσεις.

Οδηγίες για τους uploaders

Πάμε στην Επισκόπηση λογαριασμούΣτο μενού “Κοινόχρηστοι φάκελοι” δίπλα από το ”Ψευδώνυμο φακέλου” πατάμε “Επεξεργασία” και ορίζουμε ένα όνομα (μοναδικό σαν το username)Πάμε στην Διαχείριση αρχείων και επιλέγουμε τον φάκελο του οποίου τα αρχεία θέλουμε να είναι δημόσια (δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε αρχεία εκτός φακέλων)Κάνουμε δεξί κλικ και στην συνέχεια πατάμε “Privileges”Πατάμε το δεύτερο κουτάκι όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα, κάνουμε αποθήκευση και επιβεβαιώνουμε στο μήνυμα που μας εμφανίζει


Ή απλά περιμένετε λίγες ώρες και μεταβείτε στο νέο Mega…

Πηγή: http://toptech4u.gr

----------


## Cleffekt

Θα βγει άραγε?

----------


## TopTech4u

> Θα βγει άραγε?


To Mega;
Εδώ είναι η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την τελετή που θα γίνει για τα εγκαίνια του.
Και στην πηγή που δίνω παραπάνω θα βρεις όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για το πως θα λειτουργεί.

----------


## Jazzer

To rapidshare έχει εδώ και πολύ καιρό τελειώσει για ορισμένους (ίσως και πολλούς) από εμάς. Μένει μόνο στη μνήμη μας σαν κακό παράδειγμα filehost "φίρμας" που αλλάζει τους όρους χρήσης σαν να είναι φανέλες...  :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis333

Μέχρι και πριν 3 μέρες είχα rapidshare account από το 2006 παρόλο που αρκετοί σταμάτησαν να το υποστηρίζουν....υπήρχαν αρκετά sites που συνέχιζαν....πλεόν κανείς δεν ασχολείται.

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως όπως έχει εξελιχθεί η ιστορία και με τόσες αλλαγές αλλά και κυνηγητό που έχει πέσει, δεν αξίζει να έχει κάποιος συνδρομή πάνω από 3 μήνες σε οποιαδήποτε filehost "φίρμα".

----------


## -21grams

Αναρωτιέμαι -μετά από τόσες policy αλλαγές- τι συμβαίνει με τα αρχεία που φιλοξενούνται στους servers του Rapidshare μετά την πάροδο των 90 ημερών, λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψη πως δεν είναι πια δημόσια διαθέσιμα κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχουν και downloads.
Αυτόματη διαγραφή λόγω *inactivity*;
Ανοίγοντας τον Rapidshare Manager και ταξινομώντας βάσει "Expiry Warner", βλέπω επισημάνσεις με κόκκινο που αγγίζουν τις 80 μέρες.
Θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται κάπου στους όρους χρήσης/FAQ, αλλά βαριέμαι να το ψάχνω  :Whistle: 
Καθόλου δεν θα με πείραζε να παρέμεναν εσαεί στο cloud έστω και σαν προσωπικό back-up και μόνο.
Ίσως και για *remote transfer* σε άλλο cyberlocker  :Wink: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δοκίμασε κανείς την ανανεωμένη υπηρεσία του «Νεοζηλανδού» με την αμύθητη περιουσία, επαύλεις κλπ;
Κατάφερα -μετά κόπων & βασάνων- να εγγραφώ/ενεργοποιηθώ, αλλά η ζήτηση είναι τέτοια που έχουν παραλύσει τα πάντα.
Έκανα αναρίθμητες προσπάθειες να ανεβάσω κάτι χωρίς επιτυχία. Αρχικά εμφάνιζε κάποιο μήνυμα σφάλματος μετά από 1~2 λεπτά, τώρα απλώς λέει "Pending". 
Παραμένει απολύτως αδρανές ακόμα και με ταπεινά text documents των 2KB! - τι traffic load να έχουν άραγε;

----------


## Artemius

> Αναρωτιέμαι -μετά από τόσες policy αλλαγές- τι συμβαίνει με τα αρχεία που φιλοξενούνται στους servers του Rapidshare μετά την πάροδο των 90 ημερών, λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψη πως δεν είναι πια δημόσια διαθέσιμα κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχουν και downloads.
> Αυτόματη διαγραφή λόγω *inactivity*;
> Ανοίγοντας τον Rapidshare Manager και ταξινομώντας βάσει "Expiry Warner", βλέπω επισημάνσεις με κόκκινο που αγγίζουν τις 80 μέρες.
> Θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται κάπου στους όρους χρήσης/FAQ, αλλά βαριέμαι να το ψάχνω 
> Καθόλου δεν θα με πείραζε να παρέμεναν εσαεί στο cloud έστω και σαν προσωπικό back-up και μόνο.
> Ίσως και για *remote transfer* σε άλλο cyberlocker 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, δοκίμασε κανείς την ανανεωμένη υπηρεσία του «Νεοζηλανδού» με την αμύθητη περιουσία, επαύλεις κλπ;
> Κατάφερα -μετά κόπων & βασάνων- να εγγραφώ/ενεργοποιηθώ, αλλά η ζήτηση είναι τέτοια που έχουν παραλύσει τα πάντα.
> ...



βασικα παιζει η περιπτωση το νεο mega να δεχεται περισσοτερa request και απο το youtube  :ROFL: 

...με την ειδοποιο διαφορα οτι δεν εχει τα μηχανηματα της Google  :Razz:  (ουτε και το bandwith).

προφανως και δεν θα μπορουσε βεβαια, οπως και δεν ειναι ετοιμο ακομα το server cloud που εχει κατα νου.

παντως εχω την απορια ποσοι και που ειναι οι servers αυτην την στιγμη. γτ περα απο το προφανες,Νεα Ζηλανδια και Αυστραλια,δε νομιζω να εχει σηκωσει ακομα σερβερ σε Ευρωπη-Αμερικη.

----------


## Anasazi

> Πάντως όπως έχει εξελιχθεί η ιστορία και με τόσες αλλαγές αλλά και κυνηγητό που έχει πέσει, δεν αξίζει να έχει κάποιος συνδρομή πάνω από 3 μήνες σε οποιαδήποτε filehost "φίρμα".


Φιλος μου κανει ετησια συνδρομη στο Megaupload και την ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ κλεινει...

Δακρυσα ομως....παιζει να γελουσα και 5 λεπτα σερι.

----------


## Nozomi

"Είναι αργά για δάκρυα..."

Ναι έχω κατεβάσει πολύ υλικό που με έκανε πλουσιότερο (πνευματικά), αλλά πλέον είναι πεθαμένη ιστορία.

Πρόσφατα μπήκα με τον Premium λογαριασμό γνωστής και δεν βρήκα καθόλου υλικό (έψαξα για βιβλία) !

Είναι προφανές ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν μετακομίσει αλλού τα αρχεία τους...

----------


## blade_

τοσο πολυ ρε παιδια?εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω...μετα τη δευτερη νιοτη που ξαναζησε,τελος?

----------


## Jazzer

Υλικό υπάρχει και άφθονο μάλιστα (δεν αναφέρομαι στο rapidshare), το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει η διάθεση που υπήρχε παλαιότερα...

----------


## tzelen

> Πάντως όπως έχει εξελιχθεί η ιστορία και με τόσες αλλαγές αλλά και κυνηγητό που έχει πέσει, δεν αξίζει να έχει κάποιος συνδρομή πάνω από 3 μήνες σε οποιαδήποτε filehost "φίρμα".


Αυτό. Έχει ξαναγραφτεί και πρέπει να τονίζεται συνέχεια, αν δεν θέλουμε να κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας.

----------


## button

ακόμα σκέφτεσαι αυτή φαρσοκωμωδία

----------

